# tea party 29 june '12



## iamsam

My my are we having a storm here in northwest ohio  has already blown a huge (and I do mean huge  maybe fifty feet long) limb out of the tree house tree  it was rotten and just waiting for a big wind. Some hail and blessed rain  I am hoping for an all night rain  we are desperate for rain  everything was looking extremely distressed. Hopefully this will keep the farmers from a disastrous year.
Well  with that out of the way lets begin.
Everyone will eventually find out that Dave is gone. Its too bad  I could wish it otherwise  but it Is what it is. 
I would be thankful if everyone would limit their rant  vent  disappointment  etc  to one post. If you have more to say  send it to dave  we have more important things to talk about.
That being said  I was rummaging through my recipe drawer trying to find something that might interest you. I dont cook nearly as much as some of you  then why do I collect so many recipes? Lol
On these hot days maybe this would help cool you down.
Vodka Slush
1 12oz frozen condensed orange juice
I 12oz frozen condensed lime ade
4 cups water
1-1/2 cup vodka  this is arbitory  add until you think it is enough.
Mix together and store in freezer.
To serve fill glass half full  finish to top with frozen 7-up. (the seven up will not freeze but almost be slushy itself.) this again is arbitory  I would be inclined to fill my glass with just the slush and drink with a straw.  the kind of straw that you get when you buy a slushy from a gas station machine. 

I know it is warm but I like the following recipe because it could be right out of your garden  or bought at a farmers market.
Spinach Enchiladas
1 pkg flour tortillas	
1 bunch fresh spinach
1 tbsp olive oil
1 can mushroom soup  Im thinking you could add some fresh mushrooms to this
1 16oz sour cream
2 large onions diced
1 can chilies  you can grow these cant you?
2 cups grated Monterey jack cheese
Grease 9x11 baking pan. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
In blender, chop 1/3 of spinach. Add mushroom soup and sour cream. Blend until creamy.
Sauté onions in oil until translucent.
In tortilla shell place several pieces of raw spinach, tablespoon of sautéed onions, teaspoon of chilies and some cheese. Fold ends up  then roll up and place in baking pan.
When done preparing enchiladas pour the green sauce over them, sprinkle with grated cheese and bake for about 30 minutes or until the cheese is melted.
In reading the posts I feel that I need to interject here. I truly believe none of us tried to intentionally to disrespect Dave or anyone else. I am not privy to what pms were sent  I can only hope they were not disrespectful. We are all human and we do make mistakes  it is to be expected  the important think I believe that it not be intentional.
This tea party has evolved from a weekend affair to an all week affair  which is fine with me. But the basic premise has not changed. We are still going to keep the conversation light  we are not going to talk religion or politics or introduce what we know is controversial. 
If you feel someone has slighted you and you pm them  do it nicely  dont come on like gang busters.
I really looking forward to this and hope you are too.
In closing I want to thank Dave for beginning this tea party and for all his work  his lively informative comments  and yes his cosies and napkin rings. i am sure we all loved the history lessons and will miss them. I want to extend to you Dave an open invitation to join us anytime you see fit if you so desire. We will miss you and your contributions but wish you Gods speed and a healthy wind to your back in the days to come.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> I want to extend to you Dave an open invitation to join us anytime you see fit if you so desire. We will miss you and your contributions but wish you Gods speed and a healthy wind to your back in the days to come.


:thumbup: Ditto.

Sam, good evening, and congratulations on your rain! May it be long and steady, and I hope we are next to get some!

And yes, you can grow chiles--New Mexico is famous for them and they grow 'em like mad down south. There's even a chile festival when the harvest comes in. I don't care for them myself (no peppers at all I like), but the recipe does sound like something Bub would enjoy.

I've just spent way too much time tinking when I realized I didn't have to.  If I'd only counted my stitches, I'd have noticed that the next stitch just slipped over the marker and wasn't missing after all. Live and learn! I do like the yarn I'm using; it's the Stroll Glimmer from Knit Picks. It's a bit stretchier than I thought it would be, but it's got a little sparkle, which I can really use right now to perk me up. This heat, even though I prefer it to cold, has me feeling like a slug...and we know how I feel about slugs. LOL The humidity has gone up, too--which makes me hopeful for rain--but that makes our cooler ineffective, as it works on evaporation principles. So we have lots of ice water on hand and I'll be putting ice in the tea and coffee, too. I even put some in the cats' water off and on.

I think tonight's supper will likely be a burger--something quick on the stove top should do. When it's this hot, it's hard for me to eat anyway. Maybe I'll finally lose a couple more pounds.


----------



## iamsam

sorlenna - is your cooler called a "swamp cooler". i think those are the ones that sit on top the house. does it really stop working altogether. that would not be good in the heat that you get.

the rain has stopped - not nearly enough but beggars can't be choosers.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to extend to you Dave an open invitation to join us anytime you see fit if you so desire. We will miss you and your contributions but wish you Gods speed and a healthy wind to your back in the days to come.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: Ditto.
> 
> Sam, good evening, and congratulations on your rain! May it be long and steady, and I hope we are next to get some!
> 
> And yes, you can grow chiles--New Mexico is famous for them and they grow 'em like mad down south. There's even a chile festival when the harvest comes in. I don't care for them myself (no peppers at all I like), but the recipe does sound like something Bub would enjoy.
> 
> I've just spent way too much time tinking when I realized I didn't have to.  If I'd only counted my stitches, I'd have noticed that the next stitch just slipped over the marker and wasn't missing after all. Live and learn! I do like the yarn I'm using; it's the Stroll Glimmer from Knit Picks. It's a bit stretchier than I thought it would be, but it's got a little sparkle, which I can really use right now to perk me up. This heat, even though I prefer it to cold, has me feeling like a slug...and we know how I feel about slugs. LOL The humidity has gone up, too--which makes me hopeful for rain--but that makes our cooler ineffective, as it works on evaporation principles. So we have lots of ice water on hand and I'll be putting ice in the tea and coffee, too. I even put some in the cats' water off and on.
> 
> I think tonight's supper will likely be a burger--something quick on the stove top should do. When it's this hot, it's hard for me to eat anyway. Maybe I'll finally lose a couple more pounds.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sandy

Hello All! Sam the recipes sound soooo good! With being out of school for the summer I had to stop and think about it even being Friday. T.G.I.F!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> sorlenna - is your cooler called a "swamp cooler". i think those are the ones that sit on top the house. does it really stop working altogether. that would not be good in the heat that you get.
> 
> the rain has stopped - not nearly enough but beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> sam


That's exactly what it is, and when it's humid, the thing doesn't work worth a darn. It will blow air but the air is not cold--I told DD yesterday all it does is make noise and run up the electric bill--it's like having a teenager again! Ha ha.


----------



## pammie1234

Yea, a new Tea Party! I'm off to Family Night at my mom's nursing home. Dinner and music. I'm sure the music will be my DD's favorite! She does seem to be adjusting to the move a little better. She sounded pretty good when I talked to her. After I get back I am looking forward to baseball and knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - is your cooler called a "swamp cooler". i think those are the ones that sit on top the house. does it really stop working altogether. that would not be good in the heat that you get.
> 
> the rain has stopped - not nearly enough but beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what it is, and when it's humid, the thing doesn't work worth a darn. It will blow air but the air is not cold--I told DD yesterday all it does is make noise and run up the electric bill--it's like having a teenager again! Ha ha.
Click to expand...

Wishing you some of our chill, we almost had a frost this morning!

Sam, great receipts!" they are to go in to my file.
Peace and happiness everyone! and Happy July 4th, when it happens.


----------



## iamsam

from what i hear from friends in seattle you are not having much of a summer yet - hope it warms up by august.

hope you have some fun things planned for your time off.

sam



Sandy said:


> Hello All! Sam the recipes sound soooo good! With being out of school for the summer I had to stop and think about it even being Friday. T.G.I.F!!!


----------



## iamsam

pammie - hope you find your mother in a good mood - and that you all enjoy the family night. i have never heard of that before - sounds like a good idea - gets everyone involved.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Yea, a new Tea Party! I'm off to Family Night at my mom's nursing home. Dinner and music. I'm sure the music will be my DD's favorite! She does seem to be adjusting to the move a little better. She sounded pretty good when I talked to her. After I get back I am looking forward to baseball and knitting!


----------



## inishowen

Could I just ask why Dave has gone? I missed last weeks tea party so I don't know what's happened.


----------



## Marianne818

Sam, please send any cool winds this way.. we are having a major heat wave in Ga! Temps tomorrow are to be 106 here in the mountains, now that is scary! The hottest ever in history of recorded temps. Thank goodness this is a rare thing and hopefully it won't last. I know the flowers are struggling and my pretty green grass is brown and brittle (yes, I have been watering 2 times a day trying to save it). Too hot to fire up the grill so we are having a salad with some chicken tenders that I had grilled last night. (I try to cook extras when I can) ;-) 
I believe someone had mentioned the 4th of July menus, ours will be easy, hot dogs, coleslaw (recipe from a TP) without mayo , will have baked beans and of course good o'apple pie for desert. Mom will have her watermelon and I'll make ice cream or frozen pops for those that want them. Not sure of the fireworks in this area, but if there is a display we will try to attend. (I love firework shows) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Be back later.. time to get Mom her dinner.. just wish she would eat more than a bite or two. Ensure is our friend these days!


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy - it really is cool here - very noticable - it's been over 100 degrees these past two days and in the nineties for quite a while - it's seventy now and really feels cold.

frost - i don't even want to think about that. lol

sam



myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - is your cooler called a "swamp cooler". i think those are the ones that sit on top the house. does it really stop working altogether. that would not be good in the heat that you get.
> 
> the rain has stopped - not nearly enough but beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what it is, and when it's humid, the thing doesn't work worth a darn. It will blow air but the air is not cold--I told DD yesterday all it does is make noise and run up the electric bill--it's like having a teenager again! Ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wishing you some of our chill, we almost had a frost this morning!
> 
> Sam, great receipts!" they are to go in to my file.
> Peace and happiness everyone! and Happy July 4th, when it happens.
Click to expand...


----------



## YoMaMi

Leftovers tonight, bertucci's pizza tomorrow.
Saving my energy for lamb kabobs, hummus, baba ganoush, tabooli and fruit salad on the 4th.
Will margaritas go with this menu?


----------



## Lurker 2

inishowen said:


> Could I just ask why Dave has gone? I missed last weeks tea party so I don't know what's happened.


It is a long sad story, and I hope can remain in the past- If you want you can check it out by clicking on Dave's posts, in his profile.


----------



## 5mmdpns

inishowen said:


> Could I just ask why Dave has gone? I missed last weeks tea party so I don't know what's happened.


Page 44 of last weeks Tea Party, Dave explains his reasons as to why he has retired from the Tea Party. Best wishes Dave for your future plans and do feel free to drop in to say hello.

Sam, the news up here just said how hot it was in Ohio and I know it is sweltering here. I guess it is kind of sweltering all over. I feel sorry for those who are loosing homes due to fires. Prayers for those still in harm's way because of them.

I raise my glass of ice water to all but being selfish here, I will drink this myself and not share it! haha, I have some melted popcycles in my freezer that need to freeze yet!


----------



## iamsam

irishowen - go to last week's tea party - page 44 - dave's message is there.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-90270-44.html

sam


inishowen said:


> Could I just ask why Dave has gone? I missed last weeks tea party so I don't know what's happened.


----------



## iamsam

yomami - think there will be a bunch of us showing up to your 4th of july picnic - what a great sounding menu - i'll bring the margaritas.

sam



YoMaMi said:


> Leftovers tonight, bertucci's pizza tomorrow.
> Saving my energy for lamb kabobs, hummus, baba ganoush, tabooli and fruit salad on the 4th.
> Will margaritas go with this menu?


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> myfanwy - it really is cool here - very noticable - it's been over 100 degrees these past two days and in the nineties for quite a while - it's seventy now and really feels cold.
> 
> frost - i don't even want to think about that. lol
> 
> sam


The temperature drop is one of my favorite things about the rain. And the smell here in the desert--I can't even describe it accurately, but it's sort of tangy and metallic and just wonderful. And yes, let's not think about frost for a while yet, though I am working on a fall garment.

Marianne, I feel for you, too--we had 77F this morning at 7:30...that tells us we're in for a hot one. I find that if I don't know the temperature, it helps. Silly, I know, but hey, whatever works!

And as for the margaritas...well, I thought those go with everything, right?! :mrgreen:


----------



## iamsam

SorlennaAnd as for the margaritas...well said:


> that goes without saying - lol
> 
> sam


----------



## Sorlenna

Myfanwy, how is your room transformation coming along?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Myfanwy, how is your room transformation coming along?


on hold temporarily, I need something to keep my ears warm so am knitting up a beanie! I try to move something more each day, am working on the books and craft magazines at the moment! thanks for asking. One more pair of gloves to go after this, and then I plan to get back to the vest- I have about 3 inches to go to the 'big divide'!


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> on hold temporarily, I need something to keep my ears warm so am knitting up a beanie! I try to move something more each day, am working on the books and craft magazines at the moment! thanks for asking. One more pair of gloves to go after this, and then I plan to get back to the vest- I have about 3 inches to go to the 'big divide'!


Whew. You are one busy woman! I'm tired just hearing about it. Ha ha. I really need to tuck into this room, too, while DD is away at the grandparents'...she needs more working space in here and I need less stuff. I'm trying to talk Bub into clearing out, too--"imagine we're moving," I said--but he hasn't so far. We'll see!


----------



## inishowen

myfanwy said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could I just ask why Dave has gone? I missed last weeks tea party so I don't know what's happened.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a long sad story, and I hope can remain in the past- If you want you can check it out by clicking on Dave's posts, in his profile.
Click to expand...

Thanks i will do that


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> on hold temporarily, I need something to keep my ears warm so am knitting up a beanie! I try to move something more each day, am working on the books and craft magazines at the moment! thanks for asking. One more pair of gloves to go after this, and then I plan to get back to the vest- I have about 3 inches to go to the 'big divide'!
> 
> 
> 
> Whew. You are one busy woman! I'm tired just hearing about it. Ha ha. I really need to tuck into this room, too, while DD is away at the grandparents'...she needs more working space in here and I need less stuff. I'm trying to talk Bub into clearing out, too--"imagine we're moving," I said--but he hasn't so far. We'll see!
Click to expand...

  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele

Hi Sam, those recipes both sound good but i think I should adjust the amount of vodka down or I might do something silly, like trip on the stairs, I take so many painkillers. The Spinach Enchiladas sound right for our wonderful summer weather here. We have had more rain & hailstones the size of tennis balls on the Scottish border. Railways are closed & people have had to be rescued from their homes. It's incredible weather for midsummer, I wish I could send you just half of it. It's a pity, so many people are having there holidays at home instead of abroad this year because of the economic situation, I do feel sorry for them.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele

Hi Sam, those recipes both sound good but I think I should adjust the amount of vodka down or I might do something silly, like trip on the stairs, I take so many painkillers. The Spinach Enchiladas sound right for our wonderful summer weather here. We have had more rain & hailstones the size of tennis balls on the Scottish border. Railways are closed & people have had to be rescued from their homes. It's incredible weather for midsummer, I wish I could send you just half of it. It's a pity, so many people are having there holidays at home instead of abroad this year because of the economic situation, I do feel sorry for them.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, how is your room transformation coming along?
> 
> 
> 
> on hold temporarily, I need something to keep my ears warm so am knitting up a beanie! I try to move something more each day, am working on the books and craft magazines at the moment! thanks for asking. One more pair of gloves to go after this, and then I plan to get back to the vest- I have about 3 inches to go to the 'big divide'!
Click to expand...

When I want something to keep my ears warm I use a set of headphone & some good music. Is Fale still enjoying his holiday?

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, how is your room transformation coming along?
> 
> 
> 
> on hold temporarily, I need something to keep my ears warm so am knitting up a beanie! I try to move something more each day, am working on the books and craft magazines at the moment! thanks for asking. One more pair of gloves to go after this, and then I plan to get back to the vest- I have about 3 inches to go to the 'big divide'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I want something to keep my ears warm I use a set of headphone & some good music. Is Fale still enjoying his holiday?
> 
> Tessa
Click to expand...

want something suitable for outside! Have not heard again from Fale, so as they say, no news is good news!


----------



## Tessadele

I must remember not to do a double click. I'll write this a hundred times & it just might work. Sorry everybody!!

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> I must remember not to do a double click. I'll write this a hundred times & it just might work. Sorry everybody!!
> 
> Tessa


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT

Sam, your recipes sound good. I have all the ingredients for the enchiladas (is that what you call them?) so I may give them a try tomorrow for dinner. I don't fix very much Mexican food, but I should. 

The drink recipe sounds good, too. I used to have a recipe for a bourbon slush - will have to look for it. The icy drinks hit the spot in this weather. I guess everyone is suffering from the heat. Ours is near 100F with high humidity. And the heat wave is expected to last for about a week. Send your cold front this way, but no hail, please!


----------



## Edith M

Sam, The enchiladas sound great. The Margaritas I will have to give a pass. Not much of a drinker, you know. I have a recipe to share. It is for cucumber salad.

1 peeled and thinly sliced cucumber. I use a mandolin, a food processor is also good
1 cup of white vinegar
1/2 cup sugar

Stir the sugar into the vinegar until disolved.
Pour over cucumbers and refrigerate, covered for at least 
2 hours. Overnight is best.

For diabetics you can subistitute Splenda or Sweetner of you choice.

Hope you try this. It is simple and oh so good. No cooking to heat up the kitchen.

Edith M


----------



## iamsam

edith - this sounds so good - my ex does something like this for carrots - will ask her for the recipe.

sam



Edith M said:


> Sam, The enchiladas sound great. The Margaritas I will have to give a pass. Not much of a drinker, you know. I have a recipe to share. It is for cucumber salad.
> 
> 1 peeled and thinly sliced cucumber. I use a mandolin, a food processor is also good
> 1 cup of white vinegar
> 1/2 cup sugar
> 
> Stir the sugar into the vinegar until disolved.
> Pour over cucumbers and refrigerate, covered for at least
> 2 hours. Overnight is best.
> 
> For diabetics you can subistitute Splenda or Sweetner of you choice.
> 
> Hope you try this. It is simple and oh so good. No cooking to heat up the kitchen.
> 
> Edith M


----------



## Sorlenna

Edith, my mother made a similar thing--cucumbers, onions, vinegar, water, a smidge of sugar and some black pepper. Leave it overnight in the fridge. It's very cooling!


----------



## Marianne818

I'm afraid I'm a bit spoiled to premixed frozen drinks.. Love the frozen Margaritas and there is a peach and a strawberry Daquri (sp) I'm off my pain pills now and think this might be a good night to indulge in one.  It's 8:15 pm and temp is still in the 90's.. gadzooks I dread the next 3 days. The stations are advising everyone to stay indoors, even handing out free fans and opening cooling shelters in Atlanta! 
Stay cool/// stay warm and dry as the case may be for each of you :wink:


----------



## NanaCaren

Sam, the drink will go good on these hot days. The enchilada receipt will be good to try next time the teens are all here.


----------



## Edith M

Sam and Sorlena, I will try both. I love sweet/sour foods.


----------



## Cindycz

Sam, thank you for hosting the Tea Party. It was 91F here in the Adirondacks (NY-USA) were I am visiting my parents. I usually "Lurk" for tea parties, but I decided to "Reply" because I do appreciate the socialization and education the "parties" provide. I would like to believe nobody on KP was intentionally mean. "Lurkers" pls. show your support! Check in and reply-all for one and one FOR ALL :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Edith M said:


> Sam, The enchiladas sound great. The Margaritas I will have to give a pass. Not much of a drinker, you know. I have a recipe to share. It is for cucumber salad.
> 
> 1 peeled and thinly sliced cucumber. I use a mandolin, a food processor is also good
> 1 cup of white vinegar
> 1/2 cup sugar
> 
> Stir the sugar into the vinegar until disolved.
> Pour over cucumbers and refrigerate, covered for at least
> 2 hours. Overnight is best.
> 
> For diabetics you can subistitute Splenda or Sweetner of you choice.
> 
> Hope you try this. It is simple and oh so good. No cooking to heat up the kitchen.
> 
> Edith M


I can attest that this is a great recipe - it's the way we would eat cucumbers straight from the garden - some variations include thinly sliced vidalia onions and a little salt & pepper. Also, try this dressing on fresh bib lettuce of any kind from your garden. It's so fresh tasting.


----------



## KateB

Hi Sam, thanks for hosting and for the recipes. I laughed when you said it was in the 70s and feeling cold - that's a great summer's day over here! :lol: Our weather continues to be wet (wish I could send you some) although we haven't had the floods and hail that they've had in England. Schools up here have broken up for summer this week, so not a good start for the kids weather wise. 
I'm having another 'can't sleep' night, (it's 1.40am) so have given up and come downstairs to read and to log on to the TP. 
Hope everyone has a good weekend.
Kate.


----------



## iamsam

cindy - welcome - come and join us often - be verbal.

sam



Cindycz said:


> Sam, thank you for hosting the Tea Party. It was 91F here in the Adirondacks (NY-USA) were I am visiting my parents. I usually "Lurk" for tea parties, but I decided to "Reply" because I do appreciate the socialization and education the "parties" provide. I would like to believe nobody on KP was intentionally mean. "Lurkers" pls. show your support! Check in and reply-all for one and one FOR ALL :thumbup:


----------



## Althea

Hi, all. It's nearly 10.30 a.m. on Saturday in Adelaide. It's cold and wet, and my nose is aching with the cold. I guess it's the uncovered bit that sticks out the furthest! I'm contemplating kniting a nose bag - I wonder if there's a pattern on Ravelry, or if any TPer out there has one? I'd probably have to attach long strips (i-cord, perhaps) to tie around the back of my head. On second thoughts, it might look just a tad silly.
Thanks for hosting the TP, Sam. Like everybody else, I'll miss Dave's input, but life is full of changes. I'll adjust and look forward to future TPs.
A ceiling contractor finally turned up around 5 p.m. yesterday and measured up for the new garage ceiling. I await his quote with baited breath. Neither of the other two I contacted has had the courtesy to respond yet, and I've been waiting since Monday with my car parked in the driveway all day and night. 
Hope all our American friends have fun preparing for 4 July celebrations, and warm wishes to all over this weekend.


----------



## Sandy

Sorlenna said:


> Edith, my mother made a similar thing--cucumbers, onions, vinegar, water, a smidge of sugar and some black pepper. Leave it overnight in the fridge. It's very cooling!


I love cider vinegar (could drink it right from the bottle). We make ours with cucumbers, onions and vinegar and in the fridge overnight is best for flavor.


----------



## darowil

Marianne glad that you decided to stay. If I understand baked beans correctly it is different ot our baked beans I think? Ours are tinned in a tomato based sauce. We tend to eat them on toast and sometimes in other dishes or with a cooked breakfst. The English on the other hand serve them as a vegetable. I was very confused when I first arrived in the UK. They had beans with breakfast. Then I discovered that beans are Baked Beans. But to us beans are green beans. Green beans with bacon and eggs just didn't seem right. Confused more because they serve Baked Beans in places we wouldn't, but would serve green beans. Ordering a main course with beans and getting Baked Beans was a shock as I expected green beans.


----------



## pammie1234

I grew up on the cucumber salad as well. I doubt if my DD has ever had it! This might be in the works later this summer.

I just got back from Family Night. It had a German theme. They served cabbage, potato salad, and a brats/sausage. They had a little band that played Beer Barrel Polka and we also did the chicken dance. They were pretty good and everyone seemed to enjoy it. Even my DD had a good time. That is one thing about this assisted/nursing home. They have a lot of family/resident get togethers. There was this one couple that danced and danced. The husband danced with anyone that would dance with him. Pretty cute!


----------



## Sorlenna

Kate, when it goes from 95 to 75 in just a few minutes, it can feel cold. Right now that would be quite nice here!

I've managed to get a hang nail on my pinky, which is most annoying for both knitting and typing! Augh. But if that's the worst I complain about, it's still a good day. Oh, and my lip balm melted...so I'll stick it in the fridge! As long as the freezer keeps making ice, I'll be fine. 

I've also decided that working with dark yarn as the light fades is not a good idea; I have trouble seeing the stitches, so I'm planning to alternate projects by time of day. I'll work on the dark stuff during the day as I can and then switch to the light project at night. We'll see how that works, but that means that now I'll be restarting the shawl I temporarily abandoned (and put the yarn toward something else). Yellow will work, I think, if I can find the yarn I *think* I have. Sometimes I think I spend more time rummaging and playing in my stash than I do knitting. :mrgreen:

Hope everyone's day/night is going well!


----------



## Sandy

Althea said:


> Hi, all. It's nearly 10.30 a.m. on Saturday in Adelaide. It's cold and wet, and my nose is aching with the cold. I guess it's the uncovered bit that sticks out the furthest! I'm contemplating kniting a nose bag - I wonder if there's a pattern on Ravelry, or if any TPer out there has one? I'd probably have to attach long strips (i-cord, perhaps) to tie around the back of my head. On second thoughts, it might look just a tad silly.
> Thanks for hosting the TP, Sam. Like everybody else, I'll miss Dave's input, but life is full of changes. I'll adjust and look forward to future TPs.
> A ceiling contractor finally turned up around 5 p.m. yesterday and measured up for the new garage ceiling. I await his quote with baited breath. Neither of the other two I contacted has had the courtesy to respond yet, and I've been waiting since Monday with my car parked in the driveway all day and night.
> Hope all our American friends have fun preparing for 4 July celebrations, and warm wishes to all over this weekend.


Althea speaking of nose warmers when I was a child my mom had one of those magazines that you can order gag gifts. She ordered nose warmers for the whole family. They were warm and really silly looking. They were red and white striped had a tassel on the end. Basically it was about 2 inches long and cone shaped with 2 crocheted ties attached to it. I would think they wouldn't be hard to make and only take a few minutes.


----------



## darowil

Sam I see put the year in the title- a good idea as it has been running so long I notice that sometimes somehow last years comes out by mistake (but then again I might not notice the year!). I knoiw once I spent quite a bit of time looking at one and thinking I don't remember much of this and going back further, finding one of my posts and thinking I didn't post this I know. Well it was a very old one which had somehow made it into my email inbox.


----------



## iamsam

just goes to show you darowil how words mean diffrent things in different parts of the world. someone have the green bean caserole with onion rings on top - we could give darowil a new way to enjoy green beans.

sam



darowil said:


> Marianne glad that you decided to stay. If I understand baked beans correctly it is different ot our baked beans I think? Ours are tinned in a tomato based sauce. We tend to eat them on toast and sometimes in other dishes or with a cooked breakfst. The English on the other hand serve them as a vegetable. I was very confused when I first arrived in the UK. They had beans with breakfast. Then I discovered that beans are Baked Beans. But to us beans are green beans. Green beans with bacon and eggs just didn't seem right. Confused more because they serve Baked Beans in places we wouldn't, but would serve green beans. Ordering a main course with beans and getting Baked Beans was a shock as I expected green beans.


----------



## master of none

Hi, I have read the "TP" since it's conception but have rairly replied. Since my ancesters have all been Scots-Irish and English, Dave's history naratives were of great intrest to me. Guess I shall continue to read and then reply once in a while. A great night or day to one and ALL. una


----------



## iamsam

come join us often master of none - we like lots and lots of conversation.

sam



master of none said:


> Hi, I have read the "TP" since it's conception but have rairly replied. Since my ancesters have all been Scots-Irish and English, Dave's history naratives were of great intrest to me. Guess I shall continue to read and then reply once in a while. A great night or day to one and ALL. una


----------



## flockie

Sam, thanks for hosting the Tea Party. I too like the recipes you have included. I've been busy today. Baked several batches of cupcakes for an 80th birthday party this weekend. Four dozen chocolate with vanilla frosting and four dozen red velvet with cream cheese frosting. 

We like cucumbers with sour cream and dill. But EdithM, I think we will have to try the recipe you sent. 

Pammie, sounds like you had a great evening.

Flockie


----------



## DorisT

KateB said:


> Hi Sam, thanks for hosting and for the recipes. I laughed when you said it was in the 70s and feeling cold - that's a great summer's day over here! :lol: Our weather continues to be wet (wish I could send you some) although we haven't had the floods and hail that they've had in England. Schools up here have broken up for summer this week, so not a good start for the kids weather wise.
> I'm having another 'can't sleep' night, (it's 1.40am) so have given up and come downstairs to read and to log on to the TP.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.
> Kate.


Kate, I have nights like that, too! It drives my hubby mad! But I get a lot of reading done in the peace and quiet with no interruptions so it's not all bad.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> just goes to show you darowil how words mean diffrent things in different parts of the world. someone have the green bean caserole with onion rings on top - we could give darowil a new way to enjoy green beans.
> 
> sam


http://allrecipes.com/recipe/campbells-green-bean-casserole/

This one is a favorite of ours for Thanksgiving--and you bacon lovers can fry up some bacon and crumble it in for a bit of extra yumminess.


----------



## darowil

As Althea has said it is cold here, looking sunny outside. I am still going to the football, despite the low temperature and forecast of rain. As it is 11am I guess I should go and eat something- could have brunch I guess. NOw that has prompted me to think I might do a Weight Watchers frittata recipe I have out downsairs. Sounds Like a good thing to have when I haven't got around to breakfast.


----------



## darowil

Thanks Sam and Sorlenna I will just need to try a Green Bean casserole sometime. Not something I have come across before.
Haven't made it downsatirs yet- and reading the recipes I am getting hungrier and hungrier!


----------



## daralene

Hi Sam and friends. Just dropped by to say hello. Not much computer time today, but want to stop in and wave. See you tomorrow.


----------



## bellestarr12

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - is your cooler called a "swamp cooler". i think those are the ones that sit on top the house. does it really stop working altogether. that would not be good in the heat that you get.
> 
> the rain has stopped - not nearly enough but beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what it is, and when it's humid, the thing doesn't work worth a darn. It will blow air but the air is not cold--I told DD yesterday all it does is make noise and run up the electric bill--it's like having a teenager again! Ha ha.
Click to expand...

yep, that's what we have too, and various fans scattered around the different rooms for the humid times. However, when it's dry (which unfortunately is most of the time) the swamp cooler works very well and costs much less to run than air conditioning!


----------



## bellestarr12

KateB said:


> Hi Sam, thanks for hosting and for the recipes. I laughed when you said it was in the 70s and feeling cold - that's a great summer's day over here! :lol: Our weather continues to be wet (wish I could send you some) although we haven't had the floods and hail that they've had in England. Schools up here have broken up for summer this week, so not a good start for the kids weather wise.
> I'm having another 'can't sleep' night, (it's 1.40am) so have given up and come downstairs to read and to log on to the TP.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.
> Kate.


Kate, the weather there sounds like the north coast of California, where we lived before moving to Arizona in June 1992. We left Arcata CA on June 1 - it was 70 degrees, a very warm day - and rolled into Tucson in a big truck with all our worldly possessions and towing the car during rush hour June 4 - it was 104 and I just felt like crying and turning around. The first few days we hardly went outdoors until after dark!


----------



## wannabear

It's 10:38 PM here, and it's 90 degrees. It's really bad when there isn't much cooling down at night.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> It's 10:38 PM here, and it's 90 degrees. It's really bad when there isn't much cooling down at night.


We very occasionally get weather like that here [in summer], I am in the habit of running my fan almost non-stop.


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> I grew up on the cucumber salad as well. I doubt if my DD has ever had it! This might be in the works later this summer.
> 
> I just got back from Family Night. It had a German theme. They served cabbage, potato salad, and a brats/sausage. They had a little band that played Beer Barrel Polka and we also did the chicken dance. They were pretty good and everyone seemed to enjoy it. Even my DD had a good time. That is one thing about this assisted/nursing home. They have a lot of family/resident get togethers. There was this one couple that danced and danced. The husband danced with anyone that would dance with him. Pretty cute!


So Pammie, how many times did you cut the rug with your dancing? I never did really learn to dance at all. Just something that never happened in my family.


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> It's 10:38 PM here, and it's 90 degrees. It's really bad when there isn't much cooling down at night.


We've gotten below ninety, but not much. But I'll open a window downstairs and hope it will cool during the night.


----------



## iamsam

i'd go for the red velvet ones - yummy.

sam



flockie said:


> Sam, thanks for hosting the Tea Party. I too like the recipes you have included. I've been busy today. Baked several batches of cupcakes for an 80th birthday party this weekend. Four dozen chocolate with vanilla frosting and four dozen red velvet with cream cheese frosting.
> 
> We like cucumbers with sour cream and dill. But EdithM, I think we will have to try the recipe you sent.
> 
> Pammie, sounds like you had a great evening.
> 
> Flockie


----------



## iamsam

darowil - if you have never tried this do try it now - and fresth green beans are the best but you can used canned or frozen. i think you will like it.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> just goes to show you darowil how words mean diffrent things in different parts of the world. someone have the green bean caserole with onion rings on top - we could give darowil a new way to enjoy green beans.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/campbells-green-bean-casserole/
> 
> This one is a favorite of ours for Thanksgiving--and you bacon lovers can fry up some bacon and crumble it in for a bit of extra yumminess.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

bellestarr12 - what makes a swamp cooler cheaper to ruin?

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - is your cooler called a "swamp cooler". i think those are the ones that sit on top the house. does it really stop working altogether. that would not be good in the heat that you get.
> 
> the rain has stopped - not nearly enough but beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what it is, and when it's humid, the thing doesn't work worth a darn. It will blow air but the air is not cold--I told DD yesterday all it does is make noise and run up the electric bill--it's like having a teenager again! Ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, that's what we have too, and various fans scattered around the different rooms for the humid times. However, when it's dry (which unfortunately is most of the time) the swamp cooler works very well and costs much less to run than air conditioning!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

the storm cooled things down but it became really humid so the cool temps don't really help. the humidity makes if feel warmer than it really is.

ayden has an allstar basegame tomorrow morning - he played t-ball this summer but tomorrow i don't think they will be using the t-stand. should be fun.

sam


----------



## pammie1234

So Pammie, how many times did you cut the rug with your dancing? I never did really learn to dance at all. Just something that never happened in my family. 
 [/quote]

I actually sat this one out. My DD would have been so embarrassed! Guess that means I should have done it!


----------



## DorisT

Sam, your storm arrived here about an hour and a half ago. The lights flickered, TV went dead, then came back on, the wind was so loud it scared the cat. So loud I thought it was a low flying plane. Until I opened the door to the sun porch and saw my deck chair cushions flying around. Really scary! Just checked the outside temp - it went down to 72F from a high of about 100F today. Wonder what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm ready to turn in--hoping to sleep better tonight. Yellow shawl is on its way! It's up to about 69 sts in the row now, and I'll see how far I get with just 440 yds of yarn...! Maybe I'll add another color if it seems too small, but I'm really just getting started.

We watched some of the Olympics trials. I must say those young girls are incredible! Quite inspiring, for sure.

Good night all!


----------



## iamsam

we are to have more thunderstorms doris - we could really use the rain - the plant life is really looking distressed - right now it is about seventy but very humid - makes it seem warmer than it is.

sam



DorisT said:


> Sam, your storm arrived here about an hour and a half ago. The lights flickered, TV went dead, then came back on, the wind was so loud it scared the cat. So loud I thought it was a low flying plane. Until I opened the door to the sun porch and saw my deck chair cushions flying around. Really scary! Just checked the outside temp - it went down to 72F from a high of about 100F today. Wonder what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## iamsam

time for me to be in bed - see everyone in the am.

sam


----------



## gagesmom

wow, I missed the tea party last weekend. I feel like I lost a good friend. funny how someone I have never met can be such an important part of my life. Now that he is gone i feel like sitting down and having a good cry. I wish Dave happiness and health and best wishes in whatever future endeavors come his way.


----------



## gagesmom

I am sorry for coming across so glum, I am happy that you are going to do the tea party Sam.  was just shocked by Daves departure. your recipes sound delicious, especially the slushee one.


----------



## RookieRetiree

gagesmom said:


> wow, I missed the tea party last weekend. I feel like I lost a good friend. funny how someone I have never met can be such an important part of my life. Now that he is gone i feel like sitting down and having a good cry. I wish Dave happiness and health and best wishes in whatever future endeavors come his way.


Quite agree!


----------



## wannabear

I don't feel like crying, but I am concerned that some other people want to leave with him. 

Sam, I am always here. Maybe I'll haul out some recipes if you need them. Hope you get more rain. We're in the oven down here, and no storms.


----------



## pammie1234

We will all miss Dave, but he had his own reasons for leaving, and we must respect his wishes. I agree with you about others wanting to follow him and leave as well. I hope that they will reconsider. I don't think Dave is angry, but just is extremely busy with other commitments. We all know how long it took him to write up the cosies and do the research to enlighten us on history. I think it just became overwhelming. I think he would want the tea party to continue. 

Sam, you are doing a great job as host. I just hope everyone can continue to be supportive. Let's just remember to follow the rules, such as keeping it light and avoiding controversial subjects. Then it will be fun for everyone.


----------



## margewhaples

I am sure that everyone who was a part of the tea party welcomes Sam as moderator or host or whatever. It will be a dish of a different flavor. At first I thought that the lack of Dave's participation would be like a soup without seasoning, that he was the glue that held us all together.
Then I recalled the weekend that Sam hosted and the puppies were born and I know that I surely will enjoy it as I did then. Seldom is any endeavor dependent upon any one person.
It is; however with heavy heart that I anticipate missing his contributions, zeal, friendship and dedication. I quite sure that it is a very exhaustive effort, requirng much time and entailing at times the frustration that he expressed. I am hoping that this will not be the last that we hear from him. Please, if you are watching, Dave, know that we miss you and welcome you to whatever extent you wish to participate. I, for one simply don't read what I do not wish to engage in. It is true that at times people have become preoccupied with personal ideosyncrasies. Americans as such a diverse country certainly can not be characterised by labeling all by what is characteristic of some. The tea party belongs to all and it is the diversity of it's participants which is making the tea party great.
For the most part I have seen much compassion, kindness, and friendly interchange of ideas among the various citizens of the countries represented and hope that this atmosphere will prevail. Thanks Sam for picking up the baton and carrying it forward. Marlark marge.


----------



## PaulaZ

I wish to also send my thanks and best regards to Dave. I remember being blown away by the posting of the bed cover that he made. And all the work in designing egg cosies and napkin rings...thank you for sharing all the yummy receipts and most of all for sharing your world with us...we really are all the richer from your generous founding and leadership of the Tea Party. Best wishes to you and to the Lad....

Thank you Sam for being willing to take on the Tea Party. As we share and learn from each other, we really realize how small the world has become and how much we all have in common.


----------



## DonnieK

PaulaZ said:


> I wish to also send my thanks and best regards to Dave. I remember being blown away by the posting of the bed cover that he made. And all the work in designing egg cosies and napkin rings...thank you for sharing all the yummy receipts and most of all for sharing your world with us...we really are all the richer from your generous founding and leadership of the Tea Party. Best wishes to you and to the Lad....
> 
> Thank you Sam for being willing to take on the Tea Party. As we share and learn from each other, we really realize how small the world has become and how much we all have in common.


As I read this last posting, I felt so bad for Dave's feelings. As an American, I hope that Dave does not put us all in that group he described. I don't want to be in there for sure! I have come to regard KP as my source of learning about other cultures and have tried some of the foods described and receipts Dave posted and found that I really liked them. Dave encouraged me to try different things by his descriptions of the food and how the receipt came to be. I loved his lessons on history and his descriptions of events taking place. Though I never made a cozie or napkin ring, I enjoyed his. I did not know this had taken place and was shocked when I read Sam's posting. My heart is heavy right now, and I am shamed that he felt that way. However, life moves on, and Sam is the host now, and I welcome him and thank him for taking over. I know I will enjoy the Spinach Enchiladas and will add an extra pepper in the receipe! That is just to kill the alchol in the dirinks I will be serving. I will invite my Sister, because she too loves Spinach Enchiladas and she will be doubly surprised by the drinks! We are neither drinkers but we love a good Margarita and this one sounds to be the best ever!
It has been so hot here that I don't dare get out of the air conditioning. I can't breathe too well in the heat. No rain and none expected for us here in N. Texas. I hate the summers because of my breathing problems, but, I guess I will be here until I die. Can't seem to leave it for long! 
Well, guys, it is back to my bear making and no sleep for me tonight, but I hope you all enjoy and have a wonderful whatever day and time it is for you. 
Bless each and every one and let's play nice.


----------



## darowil

wannabear said:


> It's 10:38 PM here, and it's 90 degrees. It's really bad when there isn't much cooling down at night.


Much easier to cope when you can face the next day having slept.


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> wow, I missed the tea party last weekend. I feel like I lost a good friend. funny how someone I have never met can be such an important part of my life. Now that he is gone i feel like sitting down and having a good cry. I wish Dave happiness and health and best wishes in whatever future endeavors come his way.


Think of all the spare time he will have on his hands now- He must have spent many hours preparing for the tp and answering all our posts etc. Just his opening post with the egg cosy and the carefully chosen recipes must have taken a large chunk of time.


----------



## Janelise

In Australia, we are all thinking of the poor folk living in Colorado - we just heard a state of emergency has been declared. So sad about homes - I dread to think what it must be like to lose everything - but life is the all important thing - praying that there is no more loss of life - we heard there had been one.
Cold and raining here in Melbourne, Australia - would send you some rain Sam but we are relishing it after a 12 year drought. Best wishes to everyone - keep safe.


----------



## darowil

Our day was not as bad as it sounded like it might be. Cold, but only one shower while I was at the footy. And we won well- equal lowest ever score at our oval by the opposition (I also saw the last one about 2 1/2 years ago, and the lowest score ever against us by the team who lost against us (I also saw the previous lowest). Having had a brillant run for the 2000s I have seen many of our records fall.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> My my are we having a storm here in northwest ohio  has already blown a huge (and I do mean huge  maybe fifty feet long) limb out of the tree house tree  it was rotten and just waiting for a big wind. Some hail and blessed rain  I am hoping for an all night rain  we are desperate for rain  everything was looking extremely distressed. Hopefully this will keep the farmers from a disastrous year.
> 
> Hi, Sam. Glad you didn't have any damage from the storm. We, too, are having miserably hot weather but since we're to the east of you, hopefully, we'll get some of that cool weather you say you've had. Unfortunately, we had a storm last night but no cooler temps...still supposed to be 100 an above. Is it Oct. yet?
> JuneK


----------



## KateB

DorisT said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam, thanks for hosting and for the recipes. I laughed when you said it was in the 70s and feeling cold - that's a great summer's day over here! :lol: Our weather continues to be wet (wish I could send you some) although we haven't had the floods and hail that they've had in England. Schools up here have broken up for summer this week, so not a good start for the kids weather wise.
> I'm having another 'can't sleep' night, (it's 1.40am) so have given up and come downstairs to read and to log on to the TP.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.
> Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> Kate, I have nights like that, too! It drives my hubby mad! But I get a lot of reading done in the peace and quiet with no interruptions so it's not all bad.
Click to expand...

What drives me mad is when I (in grumpy mood cos I can't get to sleep) get up in the early hours, DH will always say, "Where are you going?" Where does he think I'm going at that time in the morning! :roll: Oh well, suppose it would be worse if he didn't care.


----------



## KateB

wannabear said:


> It's 10:38 PM here, and it's 90 degrees. It's really bad when there isn't much cooling down at night.


Now that I wouldn't like. :lol:


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> the storm cooled things down but it became really humid so the cool temps don't really help. the humidity makes if feel warmer than it really is.
> 
> ayden has an allstar basegame tomorrow morning - he played t-ball this summer but tomorrow i don't think they will be using the t-stand. should be fun.
> 
> sam


Sam, what's t-ball?


----------



## KateB

pammie1234 said:


> So Pammie, how many times did you cut the rug with your dancing? I never did really learn to dance at all. Just something that never happened in my family.


I actually sat this one out. My DD would have been so embarrassed! Guess that means I should have done it![/quote]

Pammie, don't you know it's in our job description as parents that we have to embarrass our offspring whenever possible? :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Well, watching the TP all day really increased my output!! Also not having the dear other half to cook for makes for a lot more time. Between Tuesday and Thursday I completed a cowl made of seven loops, designed by Kirsten Johnstone. 
And today, which I am christening as TP [AD] that is Tea Party [After Dave], I completed a matching Beanie- of my own design. Photos attached.


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> Well, watching the TP all day really increased my output!! Also not having the dear other half to cook for makes for a lot more time. Between Tuesday and Thursday I completed a cowl made of seven loops, designed by Kirsten Johnstone.
> And today, which I am christening as TP [AD] that is Tea Party [After Dave], I completed a matching Beanie- of my own design. Photos attached.


Gorgeous colours!


----------



## geewhiz

Master of none, I know it is sad that Dave has left us, but there a lot of Brits still here . Anything you want to ask about the Uk or any snippets of history I am sure someone will be able to tell you. I also am Scottish with a big dollop of Irish in me, and I live in England, and I have got a Welsh name, so you can call me a true Brit. Cheers Gee


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning Saturday from the Midwest. Another storm came through tonight so it's pretty muggy (humid and icky) outside. We're headed to our daughter's to help her move into her new home. A brand new start for her. She lost two premature babies in 2009 and divorced last year....Life has thrown her some hard knocks, but she's bouncing back. I'm hoping it's the last move we need to help with - we've done 4 moves in the last 3 years for the 3 kids....getting too old for this. We'll be doing some painting and cleaning and putting away so at least no heavy lifting. She said to pack swimming suits so we'll be on our way to a pool when it's all done. Expected to get in the 90's today so the pool will feel great.

Wishing a wonderful day for everyone on KP and for those enjoying the tea party - a cold frappuccino and toast witn peach jam for me this a.m. I think I'll make a proscuitto, melon and basil salad for lunch. 

I'll check back in on Sunday -- best wishes.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, watching the TP all day really increased my output!! Also not having the dear other half to cook for makes for a lot more time. Between Tuesday and Thursday I completed a cowl made of seven loops, designed by Kirsten Johnstone.
> And today, which I am christening as TP [AD] that is Tea Party [After Dave], I completed a matching Beanie- of my own design. Photos attached.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous colours!
Click to expand...

That is why I ended up with two more balls than the budget really allowed for!! tomorrow I will start on the matching fingerless gloves- also of my own design. However I can't compete with my brother- his four machines can churn out 11,000 gloves in a very short period of time- He is the entrpreneur of the family- funny thing is although she owns knitting companies the DSIL can barely knit- I can knit OK, but I am the pauper of the family!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

geewhiz said:


> Master of none, I know it is sad that Dave has left us, but there a lot of Brits still here . Anything you want to ask about the Uk or any snippets of history I am sure someone will be able to tell you. I also am Scottish with a big dollop of Irish in me, and I live in England, and I have got a Welsh name, so you can call me a true Brit. Cheers Gee


just for the record- I am a Scot by birth- Aberfoyle- Welsh mother, hence the user name- although mum was born in Los Angeles, and is therefore an American daughter, but have lived in New Zealand since May 19th 1956, not quite 10 years old. [my own name comes from my grandmother's Dutch God Mother]


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> Well, watching the TP all day really increased my output!! Also not having the dear other half to cook for makes for a lot more time. Between Tuesday and Thursday I completed a cowl made of seven loops, designed by Kirsten Johnstone.
> And today, which I am christening as TP [AD] that is Tea Party [After Dave], I completed a matching Beanie- of my own design. Photos attached.


Fantastic job, love the colors. :thumbup:


----------



## karhyunique

Good morning, it's 7 am here,sorry for all the TeaParty hassle,maybe just to be expected on online forums. I read the TP often but just occasionally post, enjoy the exchanges and will look forward to the new and still appreciate the past. I hope all of you have a enjoyable weekend and happy 4th of July to all celebrating! Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, watching the TP all day really increased my output!! Also not having the dear other half to cook for makes for a lot more time. Between Tuesday and Thursday I completed a cowl made of seven loops, designed by Kirsten Johnstone.
> And today, which I am christening as TP [AD] that is Tea Party [After Dave], I completed a matching Beanie- of my own design. Photos attached.
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic job, love the colors. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thank you!, the yarn colour is Storm, which I find really appropriate for the blend of colours!!!


----------



## daralene

Hi Everyone and especially Sam :thumbup: 

Thank you for rummaging through that recipe drawer for us.
Sounds like a great find and good for summer and company! Your storm stayed south of us and we didn't get it. I'll bet the lower temperature was a relief, but thank goodness you didn't get a tornado. That was quite an extreme drop. You've probably heard this term, but we call those branches that drop "widow makers." Reason is obvious. Thank goodness nobody was around to be hurt.

Sorlenna, here you are in that miserable heat, which is worse with the humidity and your cooler not working. Had to laugh when you said it was like a teenager. That hurts to tink and learn you didn't have to. Ouch!

Marianne, I know we are hot but of course you have it hotter down there. Sure is hard on the older people and hope they all have AC. Hope watering your flowers helps save them because they are probably cooking. 

Myfanwy, here we are having our heat wave while you are in winter. Still amazes me and so much fun to hear from you and find out the differences.


----------



## daralene

YoMaMi said:


> Leftovers tonight, bertucci's pizza tomorrow.
> Saving my energy for lamb kabobs, hummus, baba ganoush, tabooli and fruit salad on the 4th.
> Will margaritas go with this menu?


I just had hummus, baba ganoush, dolmades, tabbouleh, and falafel. Your choice gets my vote :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh yes, margaritas go with this menu? But then, don't they go with anything!

I just saw that Sam said we were coming to your place. I'll bring something :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Joe P

Dear Ones,

Sorry about Dave and he now is on his own way. Blessings to him and Blessings to you Sam to "Soldier On"!!!!. A public forum is not super easy as quick comments like e mails we all do are easy to truly missunderstand and I am trying to be careful of others in my comments.

I love reading your recipes Sam and love the "slushee" will do one in some future point. I went to the clinic and had blood tests taken, got a chicken pox vacination as I have never had them and scheduled the imaging with contrast for Monday early for the gasterintologist. Some of you might not know I have been suffering with what I thought was diverticulitis and or celiac disease and then after 3 or 4 weeks went to a specialist (gastrointologist) and he asked if I was ever operated on for a gall bladder attack. I said no and he wanted all these tests first before he could make a true diagnosis as he feels I was not diagnosed correctly in the past with diverticultis. (I hope those of you that know all this will forgive me for repeating it as some might not know, thanks.)Walking on egg shells here.

I have read all the posts and welcome Sam as our NEW HOST. Being retired I love things peaceful and not confrontive so I work at being calm and accepting hopefully that carrys me through this tea party successfully with y'all.


----------



## iamsam

donniek - heavy hot humid weather makes it difficult for me to breathe also - i breath much easier in cool or cold weather. stay inside and take it easy during this hot weather we all seem to be having.

sam



DonnieK said:


> PaulaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish to also send my thanks and best regards to Dave. I remember being blown away by the posting of the bed cover that he made. And all the work in designing egg cosies and napkin rings...thank you for sharing all the yummy receipts and most of all for sharing your world with us...we really are all the richer from your generous founding and leadership of the Tea Party. Best wishes to you and to the Lad....
> 
> Thank you Sam for being willing to take on the Tea Party. As we share and learn from each other, we really realize how small the world has become and how much we all have in common.
> 
> 
> 
> As I read this last posting, I felt so bad for Dave's feelings. As an American, I hope that Dave does not put us all in that group he described. I don't want to be in there for sure! I have come to regard KP as my source of learning about other cultures and have tried some of the foods described and receipts Dave posted and found that I really liked them. Dave encouraged me to try different things by his descriptions of the food and how the receipt came to be. I loved his lessons on history and his descriptions of events taking place. Though I never made a cozie or napkin ring, I enjoyed his. I did not know this had taken place and was shocked when I read Sam's posting. My heart is heavy right now, and I am shamed that he felt that way. However, life moves on, and Sam is the host now, and I welcome him and thank him for taking over. I know I will enjoy the Spinach Enchiladas and will add an extra pepper in the receipe! That is just to kill the alchol in the dirinks I will be serving. I will invite my Sister, because she too loves Spinach Enchiladas and she will be doubly surprised by the drinks! We are neither drinkers but we love a good Margarita and this one sounds to be the best ever!
> It has been so hot here that I don't dare get out of the air conditioning. I can't breathe too well in the heat. No rain and none expected for us here in N. Texas. I hate the summers because of my breathing problems, but, I guess I will be here until I die. Can't seem to leave it for long!
> Well, guys, it is back to my bear making and no sleep for me tonight, but I hope you all enjoy and have a wonderful whatever day and time it is for you.
> Bless each and every one and let's play nice.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i appreciate your support wannabear - i am happy to take over the reins - i enjoy hearing from everyone and really want this to continue.

sam



wannabear said:


> I don't feel like crying, but I am concerned that some other people want to leave with him.
> 
> Sam, I am always here. Maybe I'll haul out some recipes if you need them. Hope you get more rain. We're in the oven down here, and no storms.


----------



## iamsam

we were all shocked and sad gagesmom - but if we all pull together hopefully we can make this better than ever.

sam



gagesmom said:


> I am sorry for coming across so glum, I am happy that you are going to do the tea party Sam.  was just shocked by Daves departure. your recipes sound delicious, especially the slushee one.


----------



## iamsam

thanks pammie - i thought since this was richie's off year before uni that maybe dave would be traveling more. we will all miss him and his wonderful history lessons.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> We will all miss Dave, but he had his own reasons for leaving, and we must respect his wishes. I agree with you about others wanting to follow him and leave as well. I hope that they will reconsider. I don't think Dave is angry, but just is extremely busy with other commitments. We all know how long it took him to write up the cosies and do the research to enlighten us on history. I think it just became overwhelming. I think he would want the tea party to continue.
> 
> Sam, you are doing a great job as host. I just hope everyone can continue to be supportive. Let's just remember to follow the rules, such as keeping it light and avoiding controversial subjects. Then it will be fun for everyone.


----------



## iamsam

we had some more rain early this morning - not very much but enough to make it humid. i'm hoping for more - after ayden's game of course. lol

sam



wannabear said:


> I don't feel like crying, but I am concerned that some other people want to leave with him.
> 
> Sam, I am always here. Maybe I'll haul out some recipes if you need them. Hope you get more rain. We're in the oven down here, and no storms.


----------



## iamsam

i'm off to ayden's all star t-ball game - see you soon.

sam


----------



## Grandmapaula

Good morning, all! I was a little shocked to hear that Dave is leaving the tea party, I"m sorry that some folks don't think before they type. The "ugly American" will never really disappear,I guess.
Sam, Dave has left the Tea Party in good hands, you might give some thought to a "second" just in case you aren't available for some reason. 
Well, I'm off to the grocery store before it gets much warmer, supposed to be 95 degrees this afternoon. the air conditioner will be working hard today.
By the way,my little granddaughter is up to 3lbs,2oz!She'll be home by the end of July! Paula


----------



## barbtobias2012

Thanks for the enchilada recipe. Spinach is done for the season here, but there is always next year.


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> I'm afraid I'm a bit spoiled to premixed frozen drinks.. Love the frozen Margaritas and there is a peach and a strawberry Daquri (sp) I'm off my pain pills now and think this might be a good night to indulge in one.  It's 8:15 pm and temp is still in the 90's.. gadzooks I dread the next 3 days. The stations are advising everyone to stay indoors, even handing out free fans and opening cooling shelters in Atlanta!
> Stay cool/// stay warm and dry as the case may be for each of you :wink:


Bravo!! Off the pain meds so it's Margarita time and that means Party Time. Frozen Margaritas are best since you need something frozen in that heat. Have an aunt in Atlanta and sure hope she is surviving this heat.
Gentle Hugs, so as not to hurt you.
Daralene


----------



## daralene

thewren said:


> cindy - welcome - come and join us often - be verbal.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, thank you for hosting the Tea Party. It was 91F here in the Adirondacks (NY-USA) were I am visiting my parents. I usually "Lurk" for tea parties, but I decided to "Reply" because I do appreciate the socialization and education the "parties" provide. I would like to believe nobody on KP was intentionally mean. "Lurkers" pls. show your support! Check in and reply-all for one and one FOR ALL :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks Cindy :thumbup:

Althea, you had me laughing out loud!!! I'm laughing as I write this thinking of the nose sticking out the furthest, aching with the cold, and knitting a nose cover and the Icord around the head. Now I have to go back and read the rest of your post. I think I will laugh every time I think of this all day long. :lol:


----------



## darowil

Joe P said:


> Dear Ones,
> 
> Sorry about Dave and he now is on his own way. Blessings to him and Blessings to you Sam to "Soldier On"!!!!. A public forum is not super easy as quick comments like e mails we all do are easy to truly missunderstand and I am trying to be careful of others in my comments.
> 
> I love reading your recipes Sam and love the "slushee" will do one in some future point. I went to the clinic and had blood tests taken, got a chicken pox vacination as I have never had them and scheduled the imaging with contrast for Monday early for the gasterintologist. Some of you might not know I have been suffering with what I thought was diverticulitis and or celiac disease and then after 3 or 4 weeks went to a specialist (gastrointologist) and he asked if I was ever operated on for a gall bladder attack. I said no and he wanted all these tests first before he could make a true diagnosis as he feels I was not diagnosed correctly in the past with diverticultis. (I hope those of you that know all this will forgive me for repeating it as some might not know, thanks.)Walking on egg shells here.
> 
> I have read all the posts and welcome Sam as our NEW HOST. Being retired I love things peaceful and not confrontive so I work at being calm and accepting hopefully that carrys me through this tea party successfully with y'all.


If he's right that should be much better Joe. Many people once they have the gallbladder out never miss it. I know I am in that group- some need to watch fat but most can still have some. Much better long term than the other two options thats for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandmapaula said:


> Good morning, all! I was a little shocked to hear that Dave is leaving the tea party, I"m sorry that some folks don't think before they type. The "ugly American" will never really disappear,I guess.
> Sam, Dave has left the Tea Party in good hands, you might give some thought to a "second" just in case you aren't available for some reason.
> Well, I'm off to the grocery store before it gets much warmer, supposed to be 95 degrees this afternoon. the air conditioner will be working hard today.
> By the way,my little granddaughter is up to 3lbs,2oz!She'll be home by the end of July! Paula


that is great news about the little one!


----------



## darowil

Grandmapaula said:


> By the way,my little granddaughter is up to 3lbs,2oz!She'll be home by the end of July! Paula


She's pouring on the weight, thats great..


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way,my little granddaughter is up to 3lbs,2oz!She'll be home by the end of July! Paula
> 
> 
> 
> She's pouring on the weight, thats great..
Click to expand...

woooohooooo!!! great gains for the little one! We are all so pleased for you and for her and for the whole family!!!!

Nice and cool out this morning. During the day with humidex it is up to 36'Cel. and then it will drop down to 16'Cel. for the night. Like you Sam, I breathe better when the air is cool and not so humid.

Joe, I am very pleased and happy that you are getting things looked at and seem to be under control. You know what they say, "things get worse before they get better" and hopefully you have been through the worst. We all need big bandaides (some bigger than others) to cover our hurts and sooth the pains. I do think that our Tea Party family is very much like siblings -- rivalry at times but mostly friendly and supportive. 

Sam, when the tree limb came down, did it damage the tree house? the grandkids would be a bit distressed at first and then full of plans to fix it back up!! Have you had opportunity to fix your floors after the puppies?

Cheers everyone! have a safe and happy long weekend -- Canada Day for our Canadian friends and Happy 4TH of July for our American friends. Can we hear from other countries as to when their national day is? I am not familiar with other countries and when they became a nation/country.


----------



## Marianne818

So happy about the little one.. won't be long till she is home and in the total warmth of her family! Now that will be a wonderful homecoming for sure!!! :-D 
Myfanwy, I have that pattern for the shawl, have been debating on the yarn and color pattern to use..LOVE yours! Fantastic job! And might I add that you are the richer of the family as you have love of a good life partner and all your wonderful friends that surround you! 
Someone asked what is T-ball. If you are familiar with baseball I have an easy explanation, when the batter steps up to the plate, there is a pole made of flexible piping that has a cup to hold the baseball, the batter swings at the ball and the rest is like regular baseball. My son played T-ball then went to "coach pitch" that is just like it sounds, the coach throws the ball to the batter instead of having the ball on the T. Excellent way for the young to learn the game of baseball. 
Have to run, Mom is ready for her breakfast, be back later.. stay cool.. stay warm.. stay hydrated!! Oh and stay dry to those in the storm areas.. 
I loved my swamp cooler.. not sure how they work but to me was much better than my neighbors a/c unit! 
Laters ;-)


----------



## Ann Heistad

Fabulous recipes, thanks for sharing them. I'd love to send you some of our cooler weather, we are having unusual weather patterns these days, cool and rainy. Not our usual desert sun and warmth.


----------



## inishowen

Phew! I've read all about Dave leaving and am so sorry to see him go. Now I'm ready to give Sam lots of support,and look forward to a new and fresh start.


----------



## darowil

I too have the pattern for a scarf similar to Myfanwy's- it looks really good, and with matching hat and fingerless gloves you should be lovely and toasty (is it for you). And the colours sure are good- can see why you gave into temptation and bought extra.


----------



## jeanbess

Just want to wish all the Canadian,s happy Canada day to morrow and USA happy 4th of July


----------



## jeanbess

geewhiz said:


> Master of none, I know it is sad that Dave has left us, but there a lot of Brits still here . Anything you want to ask about the Uk or any snippets of history I am sure someone will be able to tell you. I also am Scottish with a big dollop of Irish in me, and I live in England, and I have got a Welsh name, so you can call me a true Brit. Cheers Gee


Not just Briton but all Country,s special days so we can wish them a happy day


----------



## Sorlenna

Good Saturday morning here...

Myfanwy, the beanie looks very soft and warm. I love those colors.

Paula, wonderful about the grandbaby! Mine should be here just any time now...! DD is due the 10th, but women in our family tend to "go early," so I'm waiting anxiously at this point. 

Happy Canada Day to all and may everyone who celebrates July 4 stay cool and be safe. What with all the fires, many areas are cancelling or banning fireworks, but better safe than sorry, I say. 

The cat is wreaking havoc on my desk this morning. He likes to roll around and push everything off (NOT my knitting notes, Cat!)...if the mouse falls off and he sees the red light on the bottom, it's on--he just goes nuts. So I'd better make this post quick and sort him out before real trouble starts (have to begin work in a few minutes). Stay cool/warm as weather requires and I'll check back in as I can.


----------



## bellestarr12

thewren said:


> bellestarr12 - what makes a swamp cooler cheaper to ruin?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - is your cooler called a "swamp cooler". i think those are the ones that sit on top the house. does it really stop working altogether. that would not be good in the heat that you get.
> 
> the rain has stopped - not nearly enough but beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what it is, and when it's humid, the thing doesn't work worth a darn. It will blow air but the air is not cold--I told DD yesterday all it does is make noise and run up the electric bill--it's like having a teenager again! Ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, that's what we have too, and various fans scattered around the different rooms for the humid times. However, when it's dry (which unfortunately is most of the time) the swamp cooler works very well and costs much less to run than air conditioning!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It doesn't use nearly as much electricity as AC (even when we supplement with fans). When we first moved to Tucson we lived in a little brick house with a swamp cooler, and then a couple of years later (in June, which some say is our hottest month here) moved to an apartment with AC - the first month our electric bill tripled! Some people have both, so that when the humidity hits during monsoon season they can run AC, but we don't.

The swamp cooler does use water, but since we also have a garden our water bill goes up significantly in summer anyway. We direct the water draining from the cooler to plants that then don't need any more water. And apparently recent studies show that overall (monthly utility bills and installation and initial cost of the units) swamp coolers are more economical. I don't remember exactly where I read that, only that it was a reliable source.


----------



## DorisT

Nana J, good job on the cowl and beanie. What yarn did you use? I just love to use variegated yarns. I have that cowl on my "to do" list.


----------



## Ann Heistad

Happy Canada Day to you as well jeanbess....trust your warmer weather will hold for your celebrations.


----------



## bellestarr12

Janelise said:


> In Australia, we are all thinking of the poor folk living in Colorado - we just heard a state of emergency has been declared. So sad about homes - I dread to think what it must be like to lose everything - but life is the all important thing - praying that there is no more loss of life - we heard there had been one.
> Cold and raining here in Melbourne, Australia - would send you some rain Sam but we are relishing it after a 12 year drought. Best wishes to everyone - keep safe.


A friend from Colorado Springs just called to tell me she'd packed up her daughter and 3 grandkids and is here in Tucson visiting relatives - the husbands had to stay behind for work and her other daughter's gotten an evacuation warning. Says it was like being in one of those post-apocalyptic horror movies.


----------



## DorisT

Wonderful news on your GD, Paula! What a homecoming that will be! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> Good Saturday morning here...
> 
> The cat is wreaking havoc on my desk this morning. He likes to roll around and push everything off (NOT my knitting notes, Cat!)...if the mouse falls off and he sees the red light on the bottom, it's on--he just goes nuts. So I'd better make this post quick and sort him out before real trouble starts (have to begin work in a few minutes). Stay cool/warm as weather requires and I'll check back in as I can.


What else do you expect having a mouse around a cat?!

At one stage I was learning Indonesian. Now for an Indonesian lesson. tidak =no, tikus= mouse, ini=its.
My teacher told us the story of needing a new computer mouse so she went in to the computer shop and asked for a tikus. The shop assistant said we don't have any. Ans as she insisted that they did he was getting relly upset. Finall she pointed to one and said she wanted one of those. He looked at it, and looked at her and said 'tidak tikus, ini mouse'. No wonder he was getting upset, by insisting that they had mice she was insulting the shop. She actually had to pick one up and hold it by the cord so he could see that it looked like a mouse. But now of course most of them are tailess. What is the plural for a computer mouse?
And I am 1/2 hour away from Sunday morning- Myfanwy will be well into Sunday by now. Of to bed now- see if I can get there Saturday!


----------



## mjs

DorisT said:


> Nana J, good job on the cowl and beanie. What yarn did you use? I just love to use variegated yarns. I have that cowl on my "to do" list.


I like variegated yarns also. I usually use some in my afghans, which are my preferred projects.


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Saturday morning here...
> 
> The cat is wreaking havoc on my desk this morning. He likes to roll around and push everything off (NOT my knitting notes, Cat!)...if the mouse falls off and he sees the red light on the bottom, it's on--he just goes nuts. So I'd better make this post quick and sort him out before real trouble starts (have to begin work in a few minutes). Stay cool/warm as weather requires and I'll check back in as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> What else do you expect having a mouse around a cat?!
Click to expand...

Funny! And I'm sure it doesn't help that DD plays with him with the pointer--which makes a red dot--he thinks it's his. The other cat thinks anything made of alpaca is his! He just sits on my shawl every chance he gets, even though I pretty much gave him the old shawl for his very own blankie (he won't jump up on the bed at night unless I lay it out for him). Ha!


----------



## DorisT

Darowil, as my South American neighbor would say, the plural of mouse is mouses!!


----------



## DorisT

Just wanted to mention something I noticed. We miss Dave, but we seem to have brought some of the lurkers out in the open this Tea Party. That's good news!


----------



## Sorlenna

DorisT said:


> Just wanted to mention something I noticed. We miss Dave, but we seem to have brought some of the lurkers out in the open this Tea Party. That's good news!


I noticed that, too. New voices are always welcome! 

The temp inside the house is reading 86F...and it's cooler in here than it is outside...it's not even 9 a.m. yet. We'll get out the ice and hunker down!


----------



## geewhiz

Jeanbess, happy Canada Day, for our American friends, happy 4th of July, and here in the UK it is Armed Forces Day,maybe we can wish all the best to all our boys who are serving in these dreadful wars and wish them all a safe return. Sam, thanks for hosting.Dave will be missed but I have read lots of your posts and recipies and I know you will do a great job. Gee


----------



## Gweniepooh

I don't post too often but have to say thank you for taking on the hosting position Sam. Also, thank you DonnieK for you statement about not grouping all Americans as the same. Quite frankly I was insulted by some of the comments in regard to Americans. I do understand hurt feelings and dishonesty in stealing someones designs and wish Dave the best. I love the multi-cultural aspects of this forum and see it as a way to appreciate and learn from so many. Again, a HUGE thanks to Sam and all those that continue to contribute to this forum.
Also so very, very glad to see Marianne is still here.

Now to a continued Tea Party. I am working on an afghan for my daughter to take away to college in Aug. I can't believe she is leaving and so very proud of her. In fact we will be going down from our household of 9 which has been interesting and loving for the past 2 years to a household of 2 by the end of August. My other daughter and her family(5 kids) also will be moving. they will still be in the same city but in a place of their own. I'm happy for them. My husband and I will be without children in the home for the first time in our almost 20 year marriage (we both had kids when we married and then one of our own together). It will seem strange but as oe kper said to me it will be like a second honeymoon. Perhaps so; hubby says he will get to run around naked if he wants to. ROLF!


DonnieK said:


> PaulaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish to also send my thanks and best regards to Dave. I remember being blown away by the posting of the bed cover that he made. And all the work in designing egg cosies and napkin rings...thank you for sharing all the yummy receipts and most of all for sharing your world with us...we really are all the richer from your generous founding and leadership of the Tea Party. Best wishes to you and to the Lad....
> 
> Thank you Sam for being willing to take on the Tea Party. As we share and learn from each other, we really realize how small the world has become and how much we all have in common.
> 
> 
> 
> As I read this last posting, I felt so bad for Dave's feelings. As an American, I hope that Dave does not put us all in that group he described. I don't want to be in there for sure! I have come to regard KP as my source of learning about other cultures and have tried some of the foods described and receipts Dave posted and found that I really liked them. Dave encouraged me to try different things by his descriptions of the food and how the receipt came to be. I loved his lessons on history and his descriptions of events taking place. Though I never made a cozie or napkin ring, I enjoyed his. I did not know this had taken place and was shocked when I read Sam's posting. My heart is heavy right now, and I am shamed that he felt that way. However, life moves on, and Sam is the host now, and I welcome him and thank him for taking over. I know I will enjoy the Spinach Enchiladas and will add an extra pepper in the receipe! That is just to kill the alchol in the dirinks I will be serving. I will invite my Sister, because she too loves Spinach Enchiladas and she will be doubly surprised by the drinks! We are neither drinkers but we love a good Margarita and this one sounds to be the best ever!
> It has been so hot here that I don't dare get out of the air conditioning. I can't breathe too well in the heat. No rain and none expected for us here in N. Texas. I hate the summers because of my breathing problems, but, I guess I will be here until I die. Can't seem to leave it for long!
> Well, guys, it is back to my bear making and no sleep for me tonight, but I hope you all enjoy and have a wonderful whatever day and time it is for you.
> Bless each and every one and let's play nice.
Click to expand...


----------



## luvsmymets

I lurk here too but this discussion has made me post. People make mistakes, sometimes are careless with others feelings. That's what forgiving is about. I love learning about others' cultures and am saddened that sometimes people label a large group based on a few. We are all human and all God's children - imperfect! Thanks to Sam for carrying on and a lovely day and peace to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

inishowen said:


> Phew! I've read all about Dave leaving and am so sorry to see him go. Now I'm ready to give Sam lots of support,and look forward to a new and fresh start.


Good on you!! as we say in New Zild!


----------



## brenda m

Good morning, it was 105 here yesterday and supposed to be the same here today-good knitting weather inside. Since I learned to do a heel I've been working on socks for Christmas and a few woven scarves. But this afternoon my youngest is planning their annual holidays with hot dogs, etc.& homemade water slide on their hill. Relatives, teenagers from church and friends have been invited as well as a few drive bys who stop to watch.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I too have the pattern for a scarf similar to Myfanwy's- it looks really good, and with matching hat and fingerless gloves you should be lovely and toasty (is it for you). And the colours sure are good- can see why you gave into temptation and bought extra.


yup! this one is for Grandma! People down South love getting pressies but often forget that nana would love one too! So she makes her own. Bronwen has been known to get my July birthday present to me by Christmas!!!!
this one is a Turkish yarn [woolen] ex Spotlight.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> So happy about the little one.. won't be long till she is home and in the total warmth of her family! Now that will be a wonderful homecoming for sure!!! :-D
> Myfanwy, I have that pattern for the shawl, have been debating on the yarn and color pattern to use..LOVE yours! Fantastic job! And might I add that you are the richer of the family as you have love of a good life partner and all your wonderful friends that surround you!
> Someone asked what is T-ball. If you are familiar with baseball I have an easy explanation, when the batter steps up to the plate, there is a pole made of flexible piping that has a cup to hold the baseball, the batter swings at the ball and the rest is like regular baseball. My son played T-ball then went to "coach pitch" that is just like it sounds, the coach throws the ball to the batter instead of having the ball on the T. Excellent way for the young to learn the game of baseball.
> Have to run, Mom is ready for her breakfast, be back later.. stay cool.. stay warm.. stay hydrated!! Oh and stay dry to those in the storm areas..
> I loved my swamp cooler.. not sure how they work but to me was much better than my neighbors a/c unit!
> Laters ;-)


Alex actually does have a good family life as well- but he is another of these really hard workers, that our family seems to specialise in. 
I know I am lucky to have Fale- we found each other when I was 46, he was 49, and had never married previously. To him I am his Princess Diana. Can't ask for more than that !
So glad you have your 'swamp cooler' The fires in Colorado are making our news now, but little about the fires in New Mexico. My goodness do you have WEATHER in the States!!!!!?


----------



## Estee

Thank you Sam for the Spinach Enchiladas Recipe...It has ended my dilemma of what to take to the 4th of July Bar-Be-Que...


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Good Saturday morning here...
> 
> Myfanwy, the beanie looks very soft and warm. I love those colors.
> 
> Paula, wonderful about the grandbaby! Mine should be here just any time now...! DD is due the 10th, but women in our family tend to "go early," so I'm waiting anxiously at this point.
> 
> Happy Canada Day to all and may everyone who celebrates July 4 stay cool and be safe. What with all the fires, many areas are cancelling or banning fireworks, but better safe than sorry, I say.
> 
> The cat is wreaking havoc on my desk this morning. He likes to roll around and push everything off (NOT my knitting notes, Cat!)...if the mouse falls off and he sees the red light on the bottom, it's on--he just goes nuts. So I'd better make this post quick and sort him out before real trouble starts (have to begin work in a few minutes). Stay cool/warm as weather requires and I'll check back in as I can.


Thank you! I have knitted it firmly enough to be fairly windproof- we are having a very windy winter so far- it is nice and soft- I have just put it on, and must go get my fingerless mitts, ah, that is a bit better, I also have my warm jacket on now.The internal temperature has dropped to 11C, as I need to conserve power- I was heating the house while Fale was still here- but the bill came in a third higher than I had expected- can't have that!!! I have got all the sewing cupboard emptied, and checked that I can shift it on my own.
I have had to empty a book case that normally is in the passage- because my new mattress is very thick and unwieldly, and I am waiting for my young helper to turn up- she has broken her Ulna, so I knew I would not see her for a while. The manipulation that I had to go through at the Orthopaedics appointment has left my arm rather tender- but it will settle down I am sure, the doctor agreed with me that as I find the pain bearable it is not yet at the point where an operation would achieve very much. Part of the problem is damage to the neck from my motor bike accident when I had just turned 23. Was very lucky that the second car was a Sister at the 7th Day Adventist Hospital, coming off duty, and did all the right things for me. The old man who ran into me, was allowed in the next day to tell me his side of the story- I was amnesiac- boy that was scary, when you have no recall!
Can't afford to be a responsible cat owner at present- the two dogs have to be registered this month- here it is now July 1st, fortunately because I am now a pensioner, the registration for the two is going to be a little less than I was paying for Rufus on his own. Rufus gets a good swing up with his tail- just at the height of the side tables- have to be very careful of that one. Ringo just plays tunnels under the tables! 
Pity I could not afford Slinky the wild black cat- she was a cat of character. photo attached.


----------



## hlynnknits

Hi Sam! Glad to get to know you. So glad you got some rain. We need it here in South Dakota too. Going to make those Encheladas for dinner tonight! They sound absolutely wonderful. Thanks for the new Tea Party too. I'm currently knitting dinosaurs for the grand kids for Christmas. Great fun. Have a great weekend Sam and Will keep praying for more rain.

Heidi


----------



## Lurker 2

DorisT said:


> Nana J, good job on the cowl and beanie. What yarn did you use? I just love to use variegated yarns. I have that cowl on my "to do" list.


The wool is marketed by Cleckheaton, it is called California 8ply, which I think is approximately your worsted weight. colour 5794, 'Storm', I buy it locally from our big Australian Emporium- 'Spotlight' they are online. I would call this one a 'self striper'


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> The fires in Colorado are making our news now, but little about the fires in New Mexico. My goodness do you have WEATHER in the States!!!!!?


http://google.org/crisismap/2012_us_wildfires

I got this link yesterday--it shows the fires (there was also one in Kentucky that I don't think is on here), though it really doesn't show the scope. That is, this map looks as if not much is burning in New Mexico but the scope of these things is crazy (hundreds of square miles burnt now). Colorado has taken precedence at this point (we have heard nothing on our news about Utah, for example, but the map shows quite a few fires there). Sometimes I wonder, as the national news often does not even acknowledge NM (especially on weather maps, for some reason!). A lot of people back home think we don't even live in the U.S.! :shock: The fire season this year has been awful, and though we have people fighting every one of these fires, many are still not contained. So we pray for rain to stop the fires, but then we have danger of flood.

It's been a wild year so far, to be sure.


----------



## iamsam

no no jknappva - don't bring the cold weather here any faster than it comes - admittedly i breathe better during the cold months but i much prefer being warm - and enjoy not needing a coat when i go outside.

i have 98 degrees in my back yard but it is in full sun. humidity is up so it feels warmer.

sam



jknappva said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My my are we having a storm here in northwest ohio  has already blown a huge (and I do mean huge  maybe fifty feet long) limb out of the tree house tree  it was rotten and just waiting for a big wind. Some hail and blessed rain  I am hoping for an all night rain  we are desperate for rain  everything was looking extremely distressed. Hopefully this will keep the farmers from a disastrous year.
> 
> Hi, Sam. Glad you didn't have any damage from the storm. We, too, are having miserably hot weather but since we're to the east of you, hopefully, we'll get some of that cool weather you say you've had. Unfortunately, we had a storm last night but no cooler temps...still supposed to be 100 an above. Is it Oct. yet?
> JuneK
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

back from the game - ayden's team won - he made two of the ten runs. i'm sorry the season is over - it was too fun watching these boys play - however there are always the tiger games to watch.

sam


----------



## Pontuf

It's been over 100 degrees here in Arizona for over a week! The grass and the animals are stressing. The jackrabbits are drinking out of the pool. I put out water for my coyotes. They were digging up the irrigation lines and chewing the hoses. DH saw the male laying in the water on the first landing in the pool!!! Smart coyote. Hope he knows how to swim.


----------



## julie windham

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> just goes to show you darowil how words mean diffrent things in different parts of the world. someone have the green bean caserole with onion rings on top - we could give darowil a new way to enjoy green beans.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/campbells-green-bean-casserole/
> 
> This one is a favorite of ours for Thanksgiving--and you bacon lovers can fry up some bacon and crumble it in for a bit of extra yumminess.
Click to expand...

I used to make it this way, but discovered that replacing most of the milk with evaporated milk and then throwing in some grated sharp cheddar made a fabulous improvement.


----------



## iamsam

kate - t-ball is for ages 4-6 yr olds - it is a hollow plastic pipe that is adjustable up and down - the ball is placed on top and they hit the ball off it instead of having it pitched to them. after a while they start having the coach pitch to them - if they don't hit the coach pitch in four tries they sit up the t-ball stand and they hit from that.

ayden and avery's dad plays ball with them almost daily and you can tell it - especially with ayden who has a lot of natural talent. avery is not quit five so he can get distracted fairly easily when he is in the outfield. very cute.

sam



KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> the storm cooled things down but it became really humid so the cool temps don't really help. the humidity makes if feel warmer than it really is.
> 
> ayden has an allstar basegame tomorrow morning - he played t-ball this summer but tomorrow i don't think they will be using the t-stand. should be fun.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, what's t-ball?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> It's been over 100 degrees here in Arizona for over a week! The grass and the animals are stressing. The jackrabbits are drinking out of the pool. I put out water for my coyotes. They were digging up the irrigation lines and chewing the hoses. DH saw the male laying in the water on the first landing in the pool!!! Smart coyote. Hope he knows how to swim.


Great to see your pics. Pontuf the ground does look dry!


----------



## iamsam

veery nice myfanwy - i have the directions for the cowl - the directions make it sound not too difficult - what did you think while you were knitting it?

love the hat - i need to make one for me for fall.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Well, watching the TP all day really increased my output!! Also not having the dear other half to cook for makes for a lot more time. Between Tuesday and Thursday I completed a cowl made of seven loops, designed by Kirsten Johnstone.
> And today, which I am christening as TP [AD] that is Tea Party [After Dave], I completed a matching Beanie- of my own design. Photos attached.


----------



## iamsam

kathy - welcome - come often - the more the merrier - post as often as you like.

sam



karhyunique said:


> Good morning, it's 7 am here,sorry for all the TeaParty hassle,maybe just to be expected on online forums. I read the TP often but just occasionally post, enjoy the exchanges and will look forward to the new and still appreciate the past. I hope all of you have a enjoyable weekend and happy 4th of July to all celebrating! Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> veery nice myfanwy - i have the directions for the cowl - the directions make it sound not too difficult - what did you think while you were knitting it?
> 
> love the hat - i need to make one for me for fall.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, watching the TP all day really increased my output!! Also not having the dear other half to cook for makes for a lot more time. Between Tuesday and Thursday I completed a cowl made of seven loops, designed by Kirsten Johnstone.
> And today, which I am christening as TP [AD] that is Tea Party [After Dave], I completed a matching Beanie- of my own design. Photos attached.
Click to expand...

The only thing I altered was I did my standard cast on, rather than the back loop suggested- the instruction I googled said it was a difficult cast on to knit evenly from, so I thought ok, I'll do one I know I like!
But, yes, it is an easy pattern.
My standard CO for a beanie in 8ply is 120sts


----------



## Grandmapaula

Sorlennna,Several years ago on one of our trips to NM, we drove through part of the Gila National Forest, and I'm am sad that so much of that beautiful country has gone up in flames. New Mexico is one of our favorite places to vacation. We get New Mexico magazine and they have a section with stories about people not knowing that NM is a state! Some people sleep through geography class,I guess! We are hoping that when DH retires next year that another trip out there is on the agenda. Paula


----------



## flockie

DorisT said:


> Darowil, as my South American neighbor would say, the plural of mouse is mouses!!


As kids we used to say.... a single goose is called a goose and many are called geese. So a single mouse is mouse and many are meese. We used to do this with my dad and come up with all kinds of fun words.

Now, as a kid in my twenty-twenty teens, and my dad is 81 our latest thing we are trying to figure out is....

why the state of Kansas is pronounced _Can Zis_ and the state of Arkansas is pronounced _Ar Can Saw_.


----------



## daralene

Tessadele said:


> I must remember not to do a double click. I'll write this a hundred times & it just might work. Sorry everybody!!
> 
> Tessa


A double click is better than no click  
We've all done it..... :shock:

That sure is some weather you are having and have been having. Hope you stay safe.
Daralene


----------



## iamsam

joe - hope you are not walking on egg shells for our sake - i am glad you repeated your story - we have had several newcomers and that helps them catch up on our lives.

a gallbladder attack - had one some years ago - operated on - piece of cake - truly - four incisions mabe 3/4" each - no pain - truly a piece of cake.

hope they can identify your trouble - it would be nice to know what was causing your pain and what they are going to do to fix it.

sam



Joe P said:


> Dear Ones,
> 
> Sorry about Dave and he now is on his own way. Blessings to him and Blessings to you Sam to "Soldier On"!!!!. A public forum is not super easy as quick comments like e mails we all do are easy to truly missunderstand and I am trying to be careful of others in my comments.
> 
> I love reading your recipes Sam and love the "slushee" will do one in some future point. I went to the clinic and had blood tests taken, got a chicken pox vacination as I have never had them and scheduled the imaging with contrast for Monday early for the gasterintologist. Some of you might not know I have been suffering with what I thought was diverticulitis and or celiac disease and then after 3 or 4 weeks went to a specialist (gastrointologist) and he asked if I was ever operated on for a gall bladder attack. I said no and he wanted all these tests first before he could make a true diagnosis as he feels I was not diagnosed correctly in the past with diverticultis. (I hope those of you that know all this will forgive me for repeating it as some might not know, thanks.)Walking on egg shells here.
> 
> I have read all the posts and welcome Sam as our NEW HOST. Being retired I love things peaceful and not confrontive so I work at being calm and accepting hopefully that carrys me through this tea party successfully with y'all.


----------



## Dori Sage

myfanwy said:


> Well, watching the TP all day really increased my output!! Also not having the dear other half to cook for makes for a lot more time. Between Tuesday and Thursday I completed a cowl made of seven loops, designed by Kirsten Johnstone.
> And today, which I am christening as TP [AD] that is Tea Party [After Dave], I completed a matching Beanie- of my own design. Photos attached.


Funny, I just finished that cowl too. I used 100% lace weight varigated yarn. It's great for the summer. Can't post a pix in that my computer just won't download all pix from my camera.


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> Marianne glad that you decided to stay. If I understand baked beans correctly it is different ot our baked beans I think? Ours are tinned in a tomato based sauce. We tend to eat them on toast and sometimes in other dishes or with a cooked breakfst. The English on the other hand serve them as a vegetable. I was very confused when I first arrived in the UK. They had beans with breakfast. Then I discovered that beans are Baked Beans. But to us beans are green beans. Green beans with bacon and eggs just didn't seem right. Confused more because they serve Baked Beans in places we wouldn't, but would serve green beans. Ordering a main course with beans and getting Baked Beans was a shock as I expected green beans.


Wow Darowil, that is so interesting and it shows how easy it is for us to use the same words and mean something so different. It is confusing. I agree, green beans with bacon and eggs just doesn't go. I thought your customs would be the same as England but when there is such a distance it makes sense that things develop differently.


----------



## iamsam

grandmapaula - there were no "ugly americans" on the tea party - to be an ugly american you need to do things intentionally and that was not the problem here. to be truthful i think it was six of one thing and a half dozen of another.

thanks for your suggestion of a "second" - i will give it some thought.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Good morning, all! I was a little shocked to hear that Dave is leaving the tea party, I"m sorry that some folks don't think before they type. The "ugly American" will never really disappear,I guess.
> Sam, Dave has left the Tea Party in good hands, you might give some thought to a "second" just in case you aren't available for some reason.
> Well, I'm off to the grocery store before it gets much warmer, supposed to be 95 degrees this afternoon. the air conditioner will be working hard today.
> By the way,my little granddaughter is up to 3lbs,2oz!She'll be home by the end of July! Paula


----------



## iamsam

barb - i think this would work with frozen just as well.

sam



barbtobias2012 said:


> Thanks for the enchilada recipe. Spinach is done for the season here, but there is always next year.


----------



## iamsam

grandma paula - i meant to include the little one in my last post - how much more must she weigh before she can come home. bet everyone is anxious for that time to come. our first born was 4lb,11oz and i thought she was little - three pounds - she could get lost in her diaper.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Good morning, all! I was a little shocked to hear that Dave is leaving the tea party, I"m sorry that some folks don't think before they type. The "ugly American" will never really disappear,I guess.
> Sam, Dave has left the Tea Party in good hands, you might give some thought to a "second" just in case you aren't available for some reason.
> Well, I'm off to the grocery store before it gets much warmer, supposed to be 95 degrees this afternoon. the air conditioner will be working hard today.
> By the way,my little granddaughter is up to 3lbs,2oz!She'll be home by the end of July! Paula


----------



## daralene

DorisT said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam, thanks for hosting and for the recipes. I laughed when you said it was in the 70s and feeling cold - that's a great summer's day over here! :lol: Our weather continues to be wet (wish I could send you some) although we haven't had the floods and hail that they've had in England. Schools up here have broken up for summer this week, so not a good start for the kids weather wise.
> I'm having another 'can't sleep' night, (it's 1.40am) so have given up and come downstairs to read and to log on to the TP.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.
> Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> Kate, I have nights like that, too! It drives my hubby mad! But I get a lot of reading done in the peace and quiet with no interruptions so it's not all bad.
Click to expand...

I also have those sleepless nights. Glad that with the internet the TP can go on all night and those who are sleeping are not disturbed by us at all. Thanks for the wishes for a good weekend. So far it has been wonderful!

Farm Market - Today we went to the Farm Market and got a carrot dog. Yes, the hot dog vendor has these marinated carrots that are cooked in the marinade and then finished over the charcoal. He puts them in a whole wheat bun and we get vegetarian hot sauce (In this area they make a hot sauce with meat in it.) Roasted onions, and chipotle sauce. It was the first time my husband has had one and I was so happy that he liked it. I have had them many times and told him about them but he had no interest. Was he ever shocked when it was soooo good. The man who makes them told him that Real Men eat carrot dogs. :thumbup: Got some beautiful squash and some black raspberries. I thought they were blackberries, but they are smaller. Can't wait to try them. Hope you have a great weekend too.


----------



## Pontuf

myfanwy said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been over 100 degrees here in Arizona for over a week! The grass and the animals are stressing. The jackrabbits are drinking out of the pool. I put out water for my coyotes. They were digging up the irrigation lines and chewing the hoses. DH saw the male laying in the water on the first landing in the pool!!! Smart coyote. Hope he knows how to swim.
> 
> 
> 
> Great to see your pics. Pontuf the ground does look dry!
Click to expand...

We were promised rain for over a week . Not a drop just a huge dust storm/white out.
My heart goes out to our friends in Florida and Colorado who are fighting floods and wildfires.
Thanks Sam for picking up the gauntlet. We'll miss you Dave.


----------



## iamsam

5mmdpns - the tree house sits on the ground - two story - second story gotten by going up a ladder through the tree. the house was not hurt - will need to revamp the deck that runs all around the second story but that will not be difficult. it certainly looks different.

a couple of weeks ago we had two very large - very dead - that were in the front yard - maybe five feet from the house - taken down. the one was hollow and i am surprised it had not blown down before. think it was good they were down - we would have one on top of the house if we hadn't.

the floors are still carpeted - i ned to go either to ft. wayne or toledo to a flooring store like "lumber liquidators" to see what they have. i really want them done before winter sets in. heidi said something about painting my place while i was in seattle - think i would rather be here to help so will hold off on it until i get back. will wait to put down the floors until the painting is done.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way,my little granddaughter is up to 3lbs,2oz!She'll be home by the end of July! Paula
> 
> 
> 
> She's pouring on the weight, thats great..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> woooohooooo!!! great gains for the little one! We are all so pleased for you and for her and for the whole family!!!!
> 
> Nice and cool out this morning. During the day with humidex it is up to 36'Cel. and then it will drop down to 16'Cel. for the night. Like you Sam, I breathe better when the air is cool and not so humid.
> 
> Joe, I am very pleased and happy that you are getting things looked at and seem to be under control. You know what they say, "things get worse before they get better" and hopefully you have been through the worst. We all need big bandaides (some bigger than others) to cover our hurts and sooth the pains. I do think that our Tea Party family is very much like siblings -- rivalry at times but mostly friendly and supportive.
> 
> Sam, when the tree limb came down, did it damage the tree house? the grandkids would be a bit distressed at first and then full of plans to fix it back up!! Have you had opportunity to fix your floors after the puppies?
> 
> Cheers everyone! have a safe and happy long weekend -- Canada Day for our Canadian friends and Happy 4TH of July for our American friends. Can we hear from other countries as to when their national day is? I am not familiar with other countries and when they became a nation/country.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dori Sage

[
The only thing I altered was I did my standard cast on, rather than the back loop suggested- the instruction I googled said it was a difficult cast on to knit evenly from, so I thought ok, I'll do one I know I like!
But, yes, it is an easy pattern.

What cast on did you use? That back loop was difficult to knit 1st row. But once that first row is knit it is easy.


----------



## iamsam

welcome ann - stick around - there should be more recipes coming - i sometimes wonder how we have time to kniit for the amount of time we talk about food - please join our conversation often and if you have a recipe or two to share we are always anxious to try something new.

sam



Ann Heistad said:


> Fabulous recipes, thanks for sharing them. I'd love to send you some of our cooler weather, we are having unusual weather patterns these days, cool and rainy. Not our usual desert sun and warmth.


----------



## iamsam

thanks bellestarr - what a great idea to recycle the water that comes out of the swamp cooler.

when we drove to california in '51 (in a 51 ford coupe - five of us) - there were cars that had what looked like a electrolux canister in their window. it was filled with water and the air coming in the front and over the water into the car was supposed to cool the inside. don't know how well it worked - ounds like an early mobile swamp cooler. lol

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 - what makes a swamp cooler cheaper to ruin?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - is your cooler called a "swamp cooler". i think those are the ones that sit on top the house. does it really stop working altogether. that would not be good in the heat that you get.
> 
> the rain has stopped - not nearly enough but beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what it is, and when it's humid, the thing doesn't work worth a darn. It will blow air but the air is not cold--I told DD yesterday all it does is make noise and run up the electric bill--it's like having a teenager again! Ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, that's what we have too, and various fans scattered around the different rooms for the humid times. However, when it's dry (which unfortunately is most of the time) the swamp cooler works very well and costs much less to run than air conditioning!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't use nearly as much electricity as AC (even when we supplement with fans). When we first moved to Tucson we lived in a little brick house with a swamp cooler, and then a couple of years later (in June, which some say is our hottest month here) moved to an apartment with AC - the first month our electric bill tripled! Some people have both, so that when the humidity hits during monsoon season they can run AC, but we don't.
> 
> The swamp cooler does use water, but since we also have a garden our water bill goes up significantly in summer anyway. We direct the water draining from the cooler to plants that then don't need any more water. And apparently recent studies show that overall (monthly utility bills and installation and initial cost of the units) swamp coolers are more economical. I don't remember exactly where I read that, only that it was a reliable source.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Well, watching the TP all day really increased my output!! Also not having the dear other half to cook for makes for a lot more time. Between Tuesday and Thursday I completed a cowl made of seven loops, designed by Kirsten Johnstone.
> And today, which I am christening as TP [AD] that is Tea Party [After Dave], I completed a matching Beanie- of my own design. Photos attached.


Oh my goodness Myfanwy, you will be so gorgeous and stylish in your cowl and hat. Quite fashion forward. Love the yarn and the colors you used. Just beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

i've been watching the news about them - it hurts the pit of my stomach when i think of all those people have lost. i realize the life is dear and i am glad they are safe but the devastation must be terrible - the feeling of losing everything - back to square one - and we think we have it bad with 100 degree weather.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> Janelise said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Australia, we are all thinking of the poor folk living in Colorado - we just heard a state of emergency has been declared. So sad about homes - I dread to think what it must be like to lose everything - but life is the all important thing - praying that there is no more loss of life - we heard there had been one.
> Cold and raining here in Melbourne, Australia - would send you some rain Sam but we are relishing it after a 12 year drought. Best wishes to everyone - keep safe.
> 
> 
> 
> A friend from Colorado Springs just called to tell me she'd packed up her daughter and 3 grandkids and is here in Tucson visiting relatives - the husbands had to stay behind for work and her other daughter's gotten an evacuation warning. Says it was like being in one of those post-apocalyptic horror movies.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> i've been watching the news about them - it hurts the pit of my stomach when i think of all those people have lost. i realize the life is dear and i am glad they are safe but the devastation must be terrible - the feeling of losing everything - back to square one - and we think we have it bad with 100 degree weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janelise said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Australia, we are all thinking of the poor folk living in Colorado - we just heard a state of emergency has been declared. So sad about homes - I dread to think what it must be like to lose everything - but life is the all important thing - praying that there is no more loss of life - we heard there had been one.
> Cold and raining here in Melbourne, Australia - would send you some rain Sam but we are relishing it after a 12 year drought. Best wishes to everyone - keep safe.
> 
> 
> 
> A friend from Colorado Springs just called to tell me she'd packed up her daughter and 3 grandkids and is here in Tucson visiting relatives - the husbands had to stay behind for work and her other daughter's gotten an evacuation warning. Says it was like being in one of those post-apocalyptic horror movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I worry about floods all the time, but they sure are preferable to fire.


----------



## daralene

geewhiz said:


> Master of none, I know it is sad that Dave has left us, but there a lot of Brits still here . Anything you want to ask about the Uk or any snippets of history I am sure someone will be able to tell you. I also am Scottish with a big dollop of Irish in me, and I live in England, and I have got a Welsh name, so you can call me a true Brit. Cheers Gee


That is so kind of you geewhiz. Thank you so much  :thumbup: Throw any tidbits our way too that you want to. We all loved learning from Dave and it was a unique opportunity to see life through the eyes of a British Gent.


----------



## Sorlenna

Grandmapaula said:


> We get New Mexico magazine and they have a section with stories about people not knowing that NM is a state! Some people sleep through geography class,I guess! We are hoping that when DH retires next year that another trip out there is on the agenda. Paula


Yes, it is odd...so many people asked the kids when we were moving out here, "Are they going to teach English in your school?" and "Why do you want to leave the country?" We got them t-shirts that said, "It's not new. It's not Mexico," with a map of the state on them. Ha ha.



thewren said:


> thanks for your suggestion of a "second" - i will give it some thought.
> 
> sam


I had thought about this, too; I'm sure there would be people willing to take a week here and there. Really, all we need do is get things rolling with a new thread and a recipe and then everyone joins in so it more or less runs itself after that...so if Sam needs a break he could just let us know and I'm sure someone will volunteer.

Joe, so glad to hear your issues may be easily resolvable! I'm hoping so--my mom had her gall bladder out several years ago and she's doing great. Do keep us posted.

Has anyone heard from Martin Keith? I've been wondering how he's managing.

Carrot dogs sound interesting (DD and I love carrots); I've had "not dogs" (a soy vegan hot dog) and those were good. We usually have turkey dogs here.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> veery nice myfanwy - i have the directions for the cowl - the directions make it sound not too difficult - what did you think while you were knitting it?
> 
> love the hat - i need to make one for me for fall.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, watching the TP all day really increased my output!! Also not having the dear other half to cook for makes for a lot more time. Between Tuesday and Thursday I completed a cowl made of seven loops, designed by Kirsten Johnstone.
> And today, which I am christening as TP [AD] that is Tea Party [After Dave], I completed a matching Beanie- of my own design. Photos attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I altered was I did my standard cast on, rather than the back loop suggested- the instruction I googled said it was a difficult cast on to knit evenly from, so I thought ok, I'll do one I know I like!
> But, yes, it is an easy pattern.
> My standard CO for a beanie in 8ply is 120sts
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

8 ply yarn is our #3 weight yarn which is a little thinner in thickness than the #4 weight yarn which is 10ply.


----------



## iamsam

you have more umph than i do mjs - it takes me forever to do an afghan - i have two to do - one for each daughter - they will take me awhile because i always have so many wip's.

sam



mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nana J, good job on the cowl and beanie. What yarn did you use? I just love to use variegated yarns. I have that cowl on my "to do" list.
> 
> 
> 
> I like variegated yarns also. I usually use some in my afghans, which are my preferred projects.
Click to expand...


----------



## 81brighteyes

I decided to send this off and read the rest of the pages while I eat my lunch. Thanks, so much Sam, for keeping the Tea Party alive and well. It has been so enjoyable to me as a whole and am grateful that it will continue. And let us ALL remember to abide by the rules. We don't want to lose Sam as well.


----------



## iamsam

i agree doris - i'm all for "new blood" - hope they come often and stay late - so to speak.

sam



DorisT said:


> Just wanted to mention something I noticed. We miss Dave, but we seem to have brought some of the lurkers out in the open this Tea Party. That's good news!


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> you have more umph than i do mjs - it takes me forever to do an afghan - i have two to do - one for each daughter - they will take me awhile because i always have so many wip's.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nana J, good job on the cowl and beanie. What yarn did you use? I just love to use variegated yarns. I have that cowl on my "to do" list.
> 
> 
> 
> I like variegated yarns also. I usually use some in my afghans, which are my preferred projects.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

They do take me forever, and I'm heartily sick of the current one. In the middle of it I stopped to do a christening blanket for pay. I am in the fourth fifth of it. But i don't have to worry about fit. I do think I need to try to make them smaller, and that will help. I also like small needles, so this is being done with dk weight and #5 needles. It for a wedding gift for a wedding last July and is supposed to be big enough to go across two, and one of the two is six feet.


----------



## iamsam

welcome luvsmymets - lurk often - join in a lot - we love having new people join in the conversation.

sam



luvsmymets said:


> I lurk here too but this discussion has made me post. People make mistakes, sometimes are careless with others feelings. That's what forgiving is about. I love learning about others' cultures and am saddened that sometimes people label a large group based on a few. We are all human and all God's children - imperfect! Thanks to Sam for carrying on and a lovely day and peace to all.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> welcome ann - stick around - there should be more recipes coming - i sometimes wonder how we have time to kniit for the amount of time we talk about food - please join our conversation often and if you have a recipe or two to share we are always anxious to try something new.
> 
> sam


That's why I love the one pot/throw it in and let it cook recipes, Sam--I can cook and knit at the same time! Heh.


----------



## iamsam

estee - welcome - let us know how they went over - and do join in as often as you can - the more we get in the conversation the better time we all have.

sam



Estee said:


> Thank you Sam for the Spinach Enchiladas Recipe...It has ended my dilemma of what to take to the 4th of July Bar-Be-Que...


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, all! I was a little shocked to hear that Dave is leaving the tea party, I"m sorry that some folks don't think before they type. The "ugly American" will never really disappear,I guess.
> Sam, Dave has left the Tea Party in good hands, you might give some thought to a "second" just in case you aren't available for some reason.
> Well, I'm off to the grocery store before it gets much warmer, supposed to be 95 degrees this afternoon. the air conditioner will be working hard today.
> By the way,my little granddaughter is up to 3lbs,2oz!She'll be home by the end of July! Paula
> 
> 
> 
> that is great news about the little one!
Click to expand...

I second that. Wonderful news about that precious little granddaughter :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

myfanwy said:


> Well, watching the TP all day really increased my output!! Also not having the dear other half to cook for makes for a lot more time. Between Tuesday and Thursday I completed a cowl made of seven loops, designed by Kirsten Johnstone.
> And today, which I am christening as TP [AD] that is Tea Party [After Dave], I completed a matching Beanie- of my own design. Photos attached.


I just LOVE this cowl and cap!!! And the beautiful variegated yarn is perfect! 
You have done a beautiful job. Perfect gauge too!


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy - was that a treddle sewing machine in the picture with the cats? does it still work?

sam



myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Saturday morning here...
> 
> Myfanwy, the beanie looks very soft and warm. I love those colors.
> 
> Paula, wonderful about the grandbaby! Mine should be here just any time now...! DD is due the 10th, but women in our family tend to "go early," so I'm waiting anxiously at this point.
> 
> Happy Canada Day to all and may everyone who celebrates July 4 stay cool and be safe. What with all the fires, many areas are cancelling or banning fireworks, but better safe than sorry, I say.
> 
> The cat is wreaking havoc on my desk this morning. He likes to roll around and push everything off (NOT my knitting notes, Cat!)...if the mouse falls off and he sees the red light on the bottom, it's on--he just goes nuts. So I'd better make this post quick and sort him out before real trouble starts (have to begin work in a few minutes). Stay cool/warm as weather requires and I'll check back in as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have knitted it firmly enough to be fairly windproof- we are having a very windy winter so far- it is nice and soft- I have just put it on, and must go get my fingerless mitts, ah, that is a bit better, I also have my warm jacket on now.The internal temperature has dropped to 11C, as I need to conserve power- I was heating the house while Fale was still here- but the bill came in a third higher than I had expected- can't have that!!! I have got all the sewing cupboard emptied, and checked that I can shift it on my own.
> I have had to empty a book case that normally is in the passage- because my new mattress is very thick and unwieldly, and I am waiting for my young helper to turn up- she has broken her Ulna, so I knew I would not see her for a while. The manipulation that I had to go through at the Orthopaedics appointment has left my arm rather tender- but it will settle down I am sure, the doctor agreed with me that as I find the pain bearable it is not yet at the point where an operation would achieve very much. Part of the problem is damage to the neck from my motor bike accident when I had just turned 23. Was very lucky that the second car was a Sister at the 7th Day Adventist Hospital, coming off duty, and did all the right things for me. The old man who ran into me, was allowed in the next day to tell me his side of the story- I was amnesiac- boy that was scary, when you have no recall!
> Can't afford to be a responsible cat owner at present- the two dogs have to be registered this month- here it is now July 1st, fortunately because I am now a pensioner, the registration for the two is going to be a little less than I was paying for Rufus on his own. Rufus gets a good swing up with his tail- just at the height of the side tables- have to be very careful of that one. Ringo just plays tunnels under the tables!
> Pity I could not afford Slinky the wild black cat- she was a cat of character. photo attached.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Dori Sage said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, watching the TP all day really increased my output!! Also not having the dear other half to cook for makes for a lot more time. Between Tuesday and Thursday I completed a cowl made of seven loops, designed by Kirsten Johnstone.
> And today, which I am christening as TP [AD] that is Tea Party [After Dave], I completed a matching Beanie- of my own design. Photos attached.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I just finished that cowl too. I used 100% lace weight varigated yarn. It's great for the summer. Can't post a pix in that my computer just won't download all pix from my camera.
Click to expand...

I have some Rowan lace weight yarn that I would love to make up in it too. I bought up large while I was in Scotland last year!


----------



## iamsam

heidi - great name - my youngest daughter is a heidi - welcome to the tea party - join in often - share anything you like - we talk about most everything - especially knitting and food.

sam



hlynnknits said:


> Hi Sam! Glad to get to know you. So glad you got some rain. We need it here in South Dakota too. Going to make those Encheladas for dinner tonight! They sound absolutely wonderful. Thanks for the new Tea Party too. I'm currently knitting dinosaurs for the grand kids for Christmas. Great fun. Have a great weekend Sam and Will keep praying for more rain.
> 
> Heidi


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> myfanwy - was that a treddle sewing machine in the picture with the cats? does it still work?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Saturday morning here...
> 
> Myfanwy, the beanie looks very soft and warm. I love those colors.
> 
> Paula, wonderful about the grandbaby! Mine should be here just any time now...! DD is due the 10th, but women in our family tend to "go early," so I'm waiting anxiously at this point.
> 
> Happy Canada Day to all and may everyone who celebrates July 4 stay cool and be safe. What with all the fires, many areas are cancelling or banning fireworks, but better safe than sorry, I say.
> 
> The cat is wreaking havoc on my desk this morning. He likes to roll around and push everything off (NOT my knitting notes, Cat!)...if the mouse falls off and he sees the red light on the bottom, it's on--he just goes nuts. So I'd better make this post quick and sort him out before real trouble starts (have to begin work in a few minutes). Stay cool/warm as weather requires and I'll check back in as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have knitted it firmly enough to be fairly windproof- we are having a very windy winter so far- it is nice and soft- I have just put it on, and must go get my fingerless mitts, ah, that is a bit better, I also have my warm jacket on now.The internal temperature has dropped to 11C, as I need to conserve power- I was heating the house while Fale was still here- but the bill came in a third higher than I had expected- can't have that!!! I have got all the sewing cupboard emptied, and checked that I can shift it on my own.
> I have had to empty a book case that normally is in the passage- because my new mattress is very thick and unwieldly, and I am waiting for my young helper to turn up- she has broken her Ulna, so I knew I would not see her for a while. The manipulation that I had to go through at the Orthopaedics appointment has left my arm rather tender- but it will settle down I am sure, the doctor agreed with me that as I find the pain bearable it is not yet at the point where an operation would achieve very much. Part of the problem is damage to the neck from my motor bike accident when I had just turned 23. Was very lucky that the second car was a Sister at the 7th Day Adventist Hospital, coming off duty, and did all the right things for me. The old man who ran into me, was allowed in the next day to tell me his side of the story- I was amnesiac- boy that was scary, when you have no recall!
> Can't afford to be a responsible cat owner at present- the two dogs have to be registered this month- here it is now July 1st, fortunately because I am now a pensioner, the registration for the two is going to be a little less than I was paying for Rufus on his own. Rufus gets a good swing up with his tail- just at the height of the side tables- have to be very careful of that one. Ringo just plays tunnels under the tables!
> Pity I could not afford Slinky the wild black cat- she was a cat of character. photo attached.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

yes, it is a rather nice old Singer- with unidentified boxes that I screwed on my self- because I had found them as a complete set- but the Singer Drawers are missing one. the needle plate is missing- but I think with Singer having been bought out by the Chinese [or so I understand], it may be possible to get a replacement. Also needs a new pulley- but otherwise in excellent condition. It is sort of my Apocalypse project!!! not bad for a freebie though!


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> myfanwy - was that a treddle sewing machine in the picture with the cats? does it still work?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Saturday morning here...
> 
> Myfanwy, the beanie looks very soft and warm. I love those colors.
> 
> Paula, wonderful about the grandbaby! Mine should be here just any time now...! DD is due the 10th, but women in our family tend to "go early," so I'm waiting anxiously at this point.
> 
> Happy Canada Day to all and may everyone who celebrates July 4 stay cool and be safe. What with all the fires, many areas are cancelling or banning fireworks, but better safe than sorry, I say.
> 
> The cat is wreaking havoc on my desk this morning. He likes to roll around and push everything off (NOT my knitting notes, Cat!)...if the mouse falls off and he sees the red light on the bottom, it's on--he just goes nuts. So I'd better make this post quick and sort him out before real trouble starts (have to begin work in a few minutes). Stay cool/warm as weather requires and I'll check back in as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have knitted it firmly enough to be fairly windproof- we are having a very windy winter so far- it is nice and soft- I have just put it on, and must go get my fingerless mitts, ah, that is a bit better, I also have my warm jacket on now.The internal temperature has dropped to 11C, as I need to conserve power- I was heating the house while Fale was still here- but the bill came in a third higher than I had expected- can't have that!!! I have got all the sewing cupboard emptied, and checked that I can shift it on my own.
> I have had to empty a book case that normally is in the passage- because my new mattress is very thick and unwieldly, and I am waiting for my young helper to turn up- she has broken her Ulna, so I knew I would not see her for a while. The manipulation that I had to go through at the Orthopaedics appointment has left my arm rather tender- but it will settle down I am sure, the doctor agreed with me that as I find the pain bearable it is not yet at the point where an operation would achieve very much. Part of the problem is damage to the neck from my motor bike accident when I had just turned 23. Was very lucky that the second car was a Sister at the 7th Day Adventist Hospital, coming off duty, and did all the right things for me. The old man who ran into me, was allowed in the next day to tell me his side of the story- I was amnesiac- boy that was scary, when you have no recall!
> Can't afford to be a responsible cat owner at present- the two dogs have to be registered this month- here it is now July 1st, fortunately because I am now a pensioner, the registration for the two is going to be a little less than I was paying for Rufus on his own. Rufus gets a good swing up with his tail- just at the height of the side tables- have to be very careful of that one. Ringo just plays tunnels under the tables!
> Pity I could not afford Slinky the wild black cat- she was a cat of character. photo attached.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I have my grandmother's treadle sewing machine. She was in the Hudson valley. Oddly, I discovered this brand of machine was made in this area in the late 1800s. I'd like to find a home for this, but it was hard-used, so does not have the gorgeous colorful decoration they came with and I imagine the local museum has plenty. The last it was used, I think, was when I made curtains for my aunt with it probably about sixty years ago.


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the link sorlenna - it seems this year has been so much worse than years past for fires. bellestarr lives in tuscon -wonder how they are fairing with the fire there. and to think that some of these were caused by carelessness is unbelievable.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fires in Colorado are making our news now, but little about the fires in New Mexico. My goodness do you have WEATHER in the States!!!!!?
> 
> 
> 
> http://google.org/crisismap/2012_us_wildfires
> 
> I got this link yesterday--it shows the fires (there was also one in Kentucky that I don't think is on here), though it really doesn't show the scope. That is, this map looks as if not much is burning in New Mexico but the scope of these things is crazy (hundreds of square miles burnt now). Colorado has taken precedence at this point (we have heard nothing on our news about Utah, for example, but the map shows quite a few fires there). Sometimes I wonder, as the national news often does not even acknowledge NM (especially on weather maps, for some reason!). A lot of people back home think we don't even live in the U.S.! :shock: The fire season this year has been awful, and though we have people fighting every one of these fires, many are still not contained. So we pray for rain to stop the fires, but then we have danger of flood.
> 
> It's been a wild year so far, to be sure.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, watching the TP all day really increased my output!! Also not having the dear other half to cook for makes for a lot more time. Between Tuesday and Thursday I completed a cowl made of seven loops, designed by Kirsten Johnstone.
> And today, which I am christening as TP [AD] that is Tea Party [After Dave], I completed a matching Beanie- of my own design. Photos attached.
> 
> 
> 
> I just LOVE this cowl and cap!!! And the beautiful variegated yarn is perfect!
> You have done a beautiful job. Perfect gauge too!
Click to expand...

thank you so much- I would be further along with the gloves, but have been so busy typing replies!!!


----------



## iamsam

great photos pontuf - i think we forget sometimes that wildlife suffers in the heat also.

sam



Pontuf said:


> It's been over 100 degrees here in Arizona for over a week! The grass and the animals are stressing. The jackrabbits are drinking out of the pool. I put out water for my coyotes. They were digging up the irrigation lines and chewing the hoses. DH saw the male laying in the water on the first landing in the pool!!! Smart coyote. Hope he knows how to swim.


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the suggestion julie - i copied it down on my copy of the recipe. i do love this casserole.

sam



julie windham said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> just goes to show you darowil how words mean diffrent things in different parts of the world. someone have the green bean caserole with onion rings on top - we could give darowil a new way to enjoy green beans.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/campbells-green-bean-casserole/
> 
> This one is a favorite of ours for Thanksgiving--and you bacon lovers can fry up some bacon and crumble it in for a bit of extra yumminess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to make it this way, but discovered that replacing most of the milk with evaporated milk and then throwing in some grated sharp cheddar made a fabulous improvement.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

what size needles myfanwy?

sam



myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> veery nice myfanwy - i have the directions for the cowl - the directions make it sound not too difficult - what did you think while you were knitting it?
> 
> love the hat - i need to make one for me for fall.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, watching the TP all day really increased my output!! Also not having the dear other half to cook for makes for a lot more time. Between Tuesday and Thursday I completed a cowl made of seven loops, designed by Kirsten Johnstone.
> And today, which I am christening as TP [AD] that is Tea Party [After Dave], I completed a matching Beanie- of my own design. Photos attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I altered was I did my standard cast on, rather than the back loop suggested- the instruction I googled said it was a difficult cast on to knit evenly from, so I thought ok, I'll do one I know I like!
> But, yes, it is an easy pattern.
> My standard CO for a beanie in 8ply is 120sts
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

daralene - were they whole carrots? i wonder what he used for a marinade? it does sound good.

sam



daralene said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam, thanks for hosting and for the recipes. I laughed when you said it was in the 70s and feeling cold - that's a great summer's day over here! :lol: Our weather continues to be wet (wish I could send you some) although we haven't had the floods and hail that they've had in England. Schools up here have broken up for summer this week, so not a good start for the kids weather wise.
> I'm having another 'can't sleep' night, (it's 1.40am) so have given up and come downstairs to read and to log on to the TP.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.
> Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> Kate, I have nights like that, too! It drives my hubby mad! But I get a lot of reading done in the peace and quiet with no interruptions so it's not all bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also have those sleepless nights. Glad that with the internet the TP can go on all night and those who are sleeping are not disturbed by us at all. Thanks for the wishes for a good weekend. So far it has been wonderful!
> 
> Farm Market - Today we went to the Farm Market and got a carrot dog. Yes, the hot dog vendor has these marinated carrots that are cooked in the marinade and then finished over the charcoal. He puts them in a whole wheat bun and we get vegetarian hot sauce (In this area they make a hot sauce with meat in it.) Roasted onions, and chipotle sauce. It was the first time my husband has had one and I was so happy that he liked it. I have had them many times and told him about them but he had no interest. Was he ever shocked when it was soooo good. The man who makes them told him that Real Men eat carrot dogs. :thumbup: Got some beautiful squash and some black raspberries. I thought they were blackberries, but they are smaller. Can't wait to try them. Hope you have a great weekend too.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

81 brighteyes - thanks for the support - i'm pretty thick skinned so don't worry. if i get upset yu'al be the first to know about it. lol

sam



81brighteyes said:


> I decided to send this off and read the rest of the pages while I eat my lunch. Thanks, so much Sam, for keeping the Tea Party alive and well. It has been so enjoyable to me as a whole and am grateful that it will continue. And let us ALL remember to abide by the rules. We don't want to lose Sam as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dori Sage said:


> [
> The only thing I altered was I did my standard cast on, rather than the back loop suggested- the instruction I googled said it was a difficult cast on to knit evenly from, so I thought ok, I'll do one I know I like!
> But, yes, it is an easy pattern.
> 
> What cast on did you use? That back loop was difficult to knit 1st row. But once that first row is knit it is easy.


I think it is known as the 'lace CO', according to my Mon Tricot' knitting Dictionary it is the 'French CO'

I put the needle into the loop of the last stitch made rather than in between the loops, in what Mon Tricot calls the 'English CO'.


----------



## iamsam

i'm with you on that sorlenna - i've been know to eat it right out of the pot - saves dish washing.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome ann - stick around - there should be more recipes coming - i sometimes wonder how we have time to kniit for the amount of time we talk about food - please join our conversation often and if you have a recipe or two to share we are always anxious to try something new.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I love the one pot/throw it in and let it cook recipes, Sam--I can cook and knit at the same time! Heh.
Click to expand...


----------



## DorisT

thewren said:


> kate - t-ball is for ages 4-6 yr olds - it is a hollow plastic pipe that is adjustable up and down - the ball is placed on top and they hit the ball off it instead of having it pitched to them. after a while they start having the coach pitch to them - if they don't hit the coach pitch in four tries they sit up the t-ball stand and they hit from that.
> 
> ayden and avery's dad plays ball with them almost daily and you can tell it - especially with ayden who has a lot of natural talent. avery is not quit five so he can get distracted fairly easily when he is in the outfield. very cute.
> 
> sam


Sam, your comments about Avery made me laugh and I remembered our sons when they played sports like basketball or ankle-biters football. You'd sit and watch and wonder how they could be so distracted. :lol:

Good luck to Ayden!


----------



## Edith M

Carrot Dogs sound scrumptious. What sort of marinade do you suggest? sweet ot savory?

I PMed Martin Keith a few days ago. He has had, if memory serves, 4 radiation treatments and 5 to go. I think it helps if we remember to PM him every once in a while. He's such a great guy. 

The heat is not so bad today. Only 92F and we had thunder storms 2 nights in a row. East of where I am was a lot of storm damage and west of me, flooding. Our immediate area seems relatively unscathed.

I am working on a crib sized blanket for my best friends first great grand child due in January. I made a sweater first then when I went back to ACMoore that same yarn was still on sale so I bought all 12 remaining balls to make a matching blanket. Not the traditional colors that I prefer but todays young parents have different ideas. Different can be good.


----------



## PatSam

I too am an avid follower and occasional contributor to the TP. I'm sure Dave will be missed and certainly thanked for starting it but what I most enjoy about the TP is the diversity and world wide scope of ALL the participants. The show of the heartfelt compassion and caring is truly amazing! luv to all... PatSam


----------



## iamsam

patsam -- welcome back - come often - we need lots of people in the conversation - makes it more interesting.

sam



PatSam said:


> I too am an avid follower and occasional contributor to the TP. I'm sure Dave will be missed and certainly thanked for starting it but what I most enjoy about the TP is the diversity and world wide scope of ALL the participants. The show of the heartfelt compassion and caring is truly amazing! luv to all... PatSam


----------



## pammie1234

Just got caught up and so many things to say! I'm sure I'll forget. Glad to hear that there are some improvements for some of our ailing friends. I love the cowl and hat, and I will now go back and see what the pattern is so I can make one! Carrot Dog? I guess it would be worth a try, but I do love my real meat! I too am working on a wedding afghan. I have several mistakes, but not really bad. However, last night I saw one that I just couldn't let go. So frogged 10 rows! I really hated to do that, but will just keep on checking more frequently! I have my grandmother's treadle machine. It did work, but I don't know about now. I need to check with my mom so I will know exactly who it belonged to and what year. Happy Canada Day and British Armed Forces Day!


----------



## DorisT

Has anyone been reading about the controversy between Ravelry and the USOC over the use of the term Ravelympics? Today's Washington Post had a good article about it. Very funny! I think folks will be wary of dealing with us knitters, crocheters, spinners, etc., in the future.


----------



## Sorlenna

I think my sister has my grandmother's old Singer treadle...I spent hours watching the magic happen. I really think it was my grandmother who inspired me to try everything crafts-wise.

Sam, I also remembered when our youngest was playing ball (I always thought of it as "tee ball," where the ball was on a tee like golf!). The outfielder was always more interested in bugs or birds or grass than the ball.  Then again, they were only 6 or 7, so who could blame them when the other kids could rarely hit the ball out to where they were anyway?!

Doris, I have seen some really good articles on the issue...did you see the editorial about it from the Craftsy CEO? I got a pretty good kick out of that one.


----------



## pammie1234

DorisT said:


> Has anyone been reading about the controversy between Ravelry and the USOC over the use of the term Ravelympics? Today's Washington Post had a good article about it. Very funny! I think folks will be wary of dealing with us knitters, crocheters, spinners, etc., in the future.


I guess I'll have to check that out. When I taught school we would have math olympics, spelling olympics, etc. and they never came after us! I haven't even seen the Ravelympics word, so Ravelry here I come!


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been reading about the controversy between Ravelry and the USOC over the use of the term Ravelympics? Today's Washington Post had a good article about it. Very funny! I think folks will be wary of dealing with us knitters, crocheters, spinners, etc., in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to check that out. When I taught school we would have math olympics, spelling olympics, etc. and they never came after us! I haven't even seen the Ravelympics word, so Ravelry here I come!
Click to expand...

Just type in Ravelympics into your browser! wow, so many websites to read about this!! astonishing things..... I guess we are having our own Tea Partylympics with a new one every Friday?? haha, we need someone to design a little knit or crochet doily/dishcloth to honour our little Tea Partylympics!!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> what size needles myfanwy?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> veery nice myfanwy - i have the directions for the cowl - the directions make it sound not too difficult - what did you think while you were knitting it?
> 
> love the hat - i need to make one for me for fall.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, watching the TP all day really increased my output!! Also not having the dear other half to cook for makes for a lot more time. Between Tuesday and Thursday I completed a cowl made of seven loops, designed by Kirsten Johnstone.
> And today, which I am christening as TP [AD] that is Tea Party [After Dave], I completed a matching Beanie- of my own design. Photos attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I altered was I did my standard cast on, rather than the back loop suggested- the instruction I googled said it was a difficult cast on to knit evenly from, so I thought ok, I'll do one I know I like!
> But, yes, it is an easy pattern.
> My standard CO for a beanie in 8ply is 120sts
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

US 5 for the rib, US 6 for the 'stockinette' which I have reversed.


----------



## gagesmom

thewren said:


> we were all shocked and sad gagesmom - but if we all pull together hopefully we can make this better than ever.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry for coming across so glum, I am happy that you are going to do the tea party Sam.  was just shocked by Daves departure. your recipes sound delicious, especially the slushee one.
Click to expand...

you know what Sam I think you are 1000% right> was just down last night but the tea party is a happy get together of friends, food and our favourite thing....Knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

So tomorrow is Canada Day and I for one cannot wait. fireworks, food and friends is what my day will be all about. perfect opportunity to put your slush recipe to good use Sam


----------



## Momma Osa

Recipes sound great, thanks!

Momma Osa


----------



## BelovedElf

Hi. I am in New Mexico, too. I am lucky to have air conditioning in my house. The heat here can be horrible. I am originally from Ohio, and I lived in Maryland for 30 years. I really do miss it back east, all the wonderful green grass and trees. Someday maybe I will be able to move back there.


----------



## lilangel

Hello Everyone.

I have been reading the tea party posts for some time, very interesting and oh my! the recipes! I love to cook and have been copying all of your recipes. I was wondering - any requirements to join?


----------



## Sorlenna

BelovedElf said:


> Hi. I am in New Mexico, too. I am lucky to have air conditioning in my house. The heat here can be horrible. I am originally from Ohio, and I lived in Maryland for 30 years. I really do miss it back east, all the wonderful green grass and trees. Someday maybe I will be able to move back there.


I'm ready to leave here, too, but not because of the heat...there are other things to consider. My main thing is I want to be closer to the grandkids--#2 is due any day now, but #1 is already growing up too fast without me!



lilangel said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I have been reading the tea party posts for some time, very interesting and oh my! the recipes! I love to cook and have been copying all of your recipes. I was wondering - any requirements to join?


Just bring your cheer and post as you see fit!  Welcome!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hello again! Just had a craving for tabouli and made a quick trip to the store; of course they were out but...I found some Red Quoinoa. I had never tried it but figured what the heck and through the following together and it turned out quite tasty. 
My Made Up Quoinoa Salad for Hot Weather

1. Cook 2 cups of red quoina per package instructions
2. chill the cook quoinoa
3. Diced up 2 large cucumbers, 2 large tomatoes, 1/2 a large sweet onion, and opened one small can of black olives
3. Mix all together and sprinkled with finely shredded colby and cheddar cheese.

Served with slices of avacodo and whole wheat wafers.

YUM! Now I'm on a search for more recipes using this quoinoa


----------



## Gweniepooh

Have tried to find the cowl that several of you are talking about having knitted. I've scanned through the early postings this week and still am clueless as to where the pattern is. Can anyone enlighten me please?


----------



## iamsam

doris - i have missed this - what does Ravelympics mean?

sam



DorisT said:


> Has anyone been reading about the controversy between Ravelry and the USOC over the use of the term Ravelympics? Today's Washington Post had a good article about it. Very funny! I think folks will be wary of dealing with us knitters, crocheters, spinners, etc., in the future.


----------



## geewhiz

Daralene you are so welcome. I too love hearing about other places and cultures, and I do love history along with knitting. Maybe not know as much as Dave but will do my best. Cheers gee.


----------



## iamsam

sorlenna - i never made the "tee" connection - thanks.

can you supply an url for one of the articles?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I think my sister has my grandmother's old Singer treadle...I spent hours watching the magic happen. I really think it was my grandmother who inspired me to try everything crafts-wise.
> 
> Sam, I also remembered when our youngest was playing ball (I always thought of it as "tee ball," where the ball was on a tee like golf!). The outfielder was always more interested in bugs or birds or grass than the ball.  Then again, they were only 6 or 7, so who could blame them when the other kids could rarely hit the ball out to where they were anyway?!
> 
> Doris, I have seen some really good articles on the issue...did you see the editorial about it from the Craftsy CEO? I got a pretty good kick out of that one.


----------



## Ceili

sam, you're doing, great! although i was rather shocked at dave's comments, and have my own opinions, it's a dead issue. hope he continues to have a full & happy life.

was at hospital overnite, which was unexpected. can't feel my arm AT ALL, due to saddle block to get me through the worst of the pain. have to keep checking to make sure it hasn't fallen out of the sling or something. WEIRDEST FEELING EVER! think i was a tad optimistic about returning to work on they 9th. we shall see what we shall see.

5, lovely cowl - like sorlenna's but very different as well. g'mapaula great news about little one!

sorry for abbreviations & typos, but ...you know!


----------



## Lurker 2

lilangel said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I have been reading the tea party posts for some time, very interesting and oh my! the recipes! I love to cook and have been copying all of your recipes. I was wondering - any requirements to join?


just be interested in knitting, or perhaps a foodie- but the more diverse we are the better- we love new faces!


----------



## Lurker 2

settleg said:


> Have tried to find the cowl that several of you are talking about having knitted. I've scanned through the early postings this week and still am clueless as to where the pattern is. Can anyone enlighten me please?


it was posted on the 22nd June party, 5mmdpn's will probably be able to help you out. The designer is Kirsten Johnstone 2009 I also have, <www.assemblage.typepad.com>
Hope that is of some help!


----------



## iamsam

this was the ending paragraph of an article i read - i thought it was pretty funny.

The USOC did not immediately respond to a request for comment. Someone should go check on them and make sure they're not tied up in the basement with rib stitched handcuffs made of chunky Alpaca yarn

sam



5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been reading about the controversy between Ravelry and the USOC over the use of the term Ravelympics? Today's Washington Post had a good article about it. Very funny! I think folks will be wary of dealing with us knitters, crocheters, spinners, etc., in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to check that out. When I taught school we would have math olympics, spelling olympics, etc. and they never came after us! I haven't even seen the Ravelympics word, so Ravelry here I come!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just type in Ravelympics into your browser! wow, so many websites to read about this!! astonishing things..... I guess we are having our own Tea Partylympics with a new one every Friday?? haha, we need someone to design a little knit or crochet doily/dishcloth to honour our little Tea Partylympics!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dori Sage

myfanwy said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have tried to find the cowl that several of you are talking about having knitted. I've scanned through the early postings this week and still am clueless as to where the pattern is. Can anyone enlighten me please?
> 
> 
> 
> it was posted on the 22nd June party, 5mmdpn's will probably be able to help you out. The designer is Kirsten Johnstone 2009 I also have, <www.assemblage.typepad.com>
> Hope that is of some help!
Click to expand...

You can find it on Ravelry. It's called Seven Circle Cowl


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> sorlenna - i never made the "tee" connection - thanks.
> 
> can you supply an url for one of the articles?
> 
> sam


http://blog.craftsy.com/2012/06/ravelympics/

This is one I was so amused by...he certainly doesn't pull any punches!

Ooh, that quinoa salad does sound good--love tabbouleh, too (no idea if that's how it's really spelled, but that's what the spellchecker says!). I haven't made that in a while--think I should!


----------



## iamsam

happy canada day gagesmom - a few days later and we will have fireworks of our own also. little ignorant here - what does canada day celebrate?

sam



gagesmom said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> we were all shocked and sad gagesmom - but if we all pull together hopefully we can make this better than ever.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry for coming across so glum, I am happy that you are going to do the tea party Sam.  was just shocked by Daves departure. your recipes sound delicious, especially the slushee one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know what Sam I think you are 1000% right> was just down last night but the tea party is a happy get together of friends, food and our favourite thing....Knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> So tomorrow is Canada Day and I for one cannot wait. fireworks, food and friends is what my day will be all about. perfect opportunity to put your slush recipe to good use Sam
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

momma osa - welcome to the tea party - come chat with us often - add to the merriment.

sam



Momma Osa said:


> Recipes sound great, thanks!
> 
> Momma Osa


----------



## Gweniepooh

thank you Dori Sage. I will check out the cowl pattern now.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dori Sage said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have tried to find the cowl that several of you are talking about having knitted. I've scanned through the early postings this week and still am clueless as to where the pattern is. Can anyone enlighten me please?
> 
> 
> 
> it was posted on the 22nd June party, 5mmdpn's will probably be able to help you out. The designer is Kirsten Johnstone 2009 I also have, <www.assemblage.typepad.com>
> Hope that is of some help!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can find it on Ravelry. It's called Seven Circle Cowl
Click to expand...

thanks Dori, I really must get a roundtuit to sort out my Ravelry password!!!


----------



## Edith M

Tha quoinoa salad sound delicious. Should help with my weight shedding plan. Edith M


----------



## iamsam

beloved elf - welcome to the tea party - very hot here in ohio right now - unusually so. come join in the fun as often as you can.

sam



BelovedElf said:


> Hi. I am in New Mexico, too. I am lucky to have air conditioning in my house. The heat here can be horrible. I am originally from Ohio, and I lived in Maryland for 30 years. I really do miss it back east, all the wonderful green grass and trees. Someday maybe I will be able to move back there.


----------



## gagesmom

Canada. lol. It's Canada"s birthday. We go all out and put our flags everywhere. We love being from Canada. all the beauty and majesticness(is that a word?lol)


----------



## iamsam

lilangel - you just did the requirement by joining in - that's it. we'd love to have you join our conversation as often as you like - the more we have the better the conversation. you can even share a favorite recipe (hint, hint lol) if you like.

sam



lilangel said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I have been reading the tea party posts for some time, very interesting and oh my! the recipes! I love to cook and have been copying all of your recipes. I was wondering - any requirements to join?


----------



## gagesmom

I am off for now, just had company pull in the driveway. plus we have to go get a few things for our barbecue tomorrow. stop at the liquor store for some ingredients for the slush recipe ;-) ;-)


----------



## iamsam

this sounds yummy settleg - now to find the quoinoa.

sam



settleg said:


> Hello again! Just had a craving for tabouli and made a quick trip to the store; of course they were out but...I found some Red Quoinoa. I had never tried it but figured what the heck and through the following together and it turned out quite tasty.
> My Made Up Quoinoa Salad for Hot Weather
> 
> 1. Cook 2 cups of red quoina per package instructions
> 2. chill the cook quoinoa
> 3. Diced up 2 large cucumbers, 2 large tomatoes, 1/2 a large sweet onion, and opened one small can of black olives
> 3. Mix all together and sprinkled with finely shredded colby and cheddar cheese.
> 
> Served with slices of avacodo and whole wheat wafers.
> 
> YUM! Now I'm on a search for more recipes using this quoinoa


----------



## iamsam

ceili - glad that the worst is over - how long does the saddle block last? get lots of rest - we love hearing from you regardless of the abbreviations - it good knowing you are ok.

sam



Ceili said:


> sam, you're doing, great! although i was rather shocked at dave's comments, and have my own opinions, it's a dead issue. hope he continues to have a full & happy life.
> 
> was at hospital overnite, which was unexpected. can't feel my arm AT ALL, due to saddle block to get me through the worst of the pain. have to keep checking to make sure it hasn't fallen out of the sling or something. WEIRDEST FEELING EVER! think i was a tad optimistic about returning to work on they 9th. we shall see what we shall see.
> 
> 5, lovely cowl - like sorlenna's but very different as well. g'mapaula great news about little one!
> 
> sorry for abbreviations & typos, but ...you know!


----------



## iamsam

i don't even know what tabbouleh is sorlenna - much less if you spelled it riight - lol - do i smell a recipe to share?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - i never made the "tee" connection - thanks.
> 
> can you supply an url for one of the articles?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> http://blog.craftsy.com/2012/06/ravelympics/
> 
> This is one I was so amused by...he certainly doesn't pull any punches!
> 
> Ooh, that quinoa salad does sound good--love tabbouleh, too (no idea if that's how it's really spelled, but that's what the spellchecker says!). I haven't made that in a while--think I should!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

what a great article sorlenna - thanks for sharing it. you are right - he doesn't pull any punches - who uses the word "scoundrel" these days? lol

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - i never made the "tee" connection - thanks.
> 
> can you supply an url for one of the articles?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> http://blog.craftsy.com/2012/06/ravelympics/
> 
> This is one I was so amused by...he certainly doesn't pull any punches!
> 
> Ooh, that quinoa salad does sound good--love tabbouleh, too (no idea if that's how it's really spelled, but that's what the spellchecker says!). I haven't made that in a while--think I should!
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks Sam for the pattern you pm to me. I found the quionoa at the Piggly Wiggly (close to my house) and I'm sure it is at other grocery stores; but you can also find it at Health Food/Natural Food Stores. I've been reading up some since picking it up and some packaged varieties are pre-rinsed (a requirement before cooking) so I'm assuming that possibly the type sold in bins at the health food store possibly isn't pre-rinsed. 

By the way it is currently 104 F here in Athens, GA; suppose to reach 108 today and tomorrow 106. Supposedly we are due for thunderstorms Mon-Thurs which is supposed to cool us down to the 90s. I don't ever remember it getting this hot here; even as a child! Weird weather for sure this year. 

Nice treat for this evening; my 15 year old grandson is fixing dinner. He's making up some kind of chicken dish topped with cheese. He is such a wonderful teen along with his 4 siblings. I have so enjoyed them living with us.


----------



## 5mmdpns

lilangel said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I have been reading the tea party posts for some time, very interesting and oh my! the recipes! I love to cook and have been copying all of your recipes. I was wondering - any requirements to join?


Basically you need a computer, mouse, and a KP membership! oh yah, just be forwarned that when you mention a dish, you also need to post the recipe for it otherwise, the Tea Partiers will attack you for it! And if you do come across anything with peanut butter in it, you definitely need to share!! Other than that, welcome and join in the conversation when you can.


----------



## iamsam

piggly wiggly settleg - haven't heard that for a very long time - there used to be a piggly wiggly grocery store in mt morris, illinois - my father's people were from there and we spend two weeks every summer there staying with his brother and wife - lots of good memories of the area.

sam

and i thought it was hot here. think our rain is over for a while. we sure could have used more.



settleg said:


> Thanks Sam for the pattern you pm to me. I found the quionoa at the Piggly Wiggly (close to my house) and I'm sure it is at other grocery stores; but you can also find it at Health Food/Natural Food Stores. I've been reading up some since picking it up and some packaged varieties are pre-rinsed (a requirement before cooking) so I'm assuming that possibly the type sold in bins at the health food store possibly isn't pre-rinsed.
> 
> By the way it is currently 104 F here in Athens, GA; suppose to reach 108 today and tomorrow 106. Supposedly we are due for thunderstorms Mon-Thurs which is supposed to cool us down to the 90s. I don't ever remember it getting this hot here; even as a child! Weird weather for sure this year.
> 
> Nice treat for this evening; my 15 year old grandson is fixing dinner. He's making up some kind of chicken dish topped with cheese. He is such a wonderful teen along with his 4 siblings. I have so enjoyed them living with us.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> what a great article sorlenna - thanks for sharing it. you are right - he doesn't pull any punches - who uses the word "scoundrel" these days? lol
> 
> sam


I love the word "scoundrel."

Oh, I should have known I'd have to find the recipe! LOL This one is great because there's no real cooking involved.

Tabbouleh (I double this usually because I can eat it all day! A vegan friend of mine gave this to me.)

1 cup fine bulgur wheat
3 tablespoons olive oil
2 cups boiling water
1 cup finely chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley [I use about 1/4 cup dried if it's not available fresh.]
1/2 cup finely chopped fresh mint
2 medium tomatoes, cut into 1/4-inch pieces [I use Romas, since they aren't too "juicy" and tend to have more "meat" to them.]
3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
3/4 teaspoon salt [I usually leave out any extra salt.]
1/4 teaspoon black pepper

I also add black olives, just because I can't get enough olives. Some recipes call for cucumber--I'd just put in any fresh, crisp summer vegetables I have to hand, really, even if then it might not be "real tabouleh."

Stir together bulgur and 1 tablespoon oil in a heatproof bowl. Pour boiling water over, then cover bowl tightly with plastic wrap and let stand 15-20 minutes (or follow the directions on the package--some say up to 30 minutes). Drain in a sieve, pressing on bulgur to remove any excess liquid.

Transfer bulgur to a bowl and toss with remaining ingredients, including 2 tablespoons oil, until combined well.


----------



## Edith M

settleg said:


> Thanks Sam for the pattern you pm to me. I found the quionoa at the Piggly Wiggly (close to my house) and I'm sure it is at other grocery stores; but you can also find it at Health Food/Natural Food Stores. I've been reading up some since picking it up and some packaged varieties are pre-rinsed (a requirement before cooking) so I'm assuming that possibly the type sold in bins at the health food store possibly isn't pre-rinsed.
> 
> By the way it is currently 104 F here in Athens, GA; suppose to reach 108 today and tomorrow 106. Supposedly we are due for thunderstorms Mon-Thurs which is supposed to cool us down to the 90s. I don't ever remember it getting this hot here; even as a child! Weird weather for sure this year.
> 
> Nice treat for this evening; my 15 year old grandson is fixing dinner. He's making up some kind of chicken dish topped with cheese. He is such a wonderful teen along with his 4 siblings. I have so enjoyed them living with us.


Settleg: I shared your recipe with some friends at the Weight Support site. Hope you don't mind. It sounds so good and healthy for those of us wanting to shed some extra poundage. Edith M


----------



## 5mmdpns

gagesmom said:


> Canada. lol. It's Canada"s birthday. We go all out and put our flags everywhere. We love being from Canada. all the beauty and majesticness(is that a word?lol)


yup!!! lots of baseball games, fireworks, parades, hot dogs, and a mayor's speech, big huge get together on our parliament hill in Ottawa, the Governor General usually gives a speech, there is a plane fly-by with colored smoke, lots of stuff. The ceremonies from Ottawa are always broadcast live starting about 11am or noon or something like that. Often citizenship ceremonies are held too. You should be able to get tv feed into your town for this. The Queen also usually gives a video speech too if she is able.


----------



## Wynn11

Bless you Sam for taking over the Tea Party. I have been gone for a while ( another stroke) but I save all the TP sessions and have just read Dave's last post. Of course we will all miss him, but I know Sam will fill his shoes valiantly. I love this site and even though I don't contribute much, I consider all of you friends. I feel really bad for those who were "pointed" at as part of the reason he left. It must have been very hurtful for them and I send special love to you. I, for one, don't pay much attention to "pointing out" differences in places we were born or live. We are all part of one big place - Planet Earth - and I feel a sense of knowing to all of you. I hope this doesn't sound "dippy" but I just had to make a comment. KP is such a wonderful place. Let's keep on knitting and loving each other as we were meant to do. Wynnona


----------



## iamsam

definitely need to go shopping for the ingredients - thanks sorlena.

sam

i like the word scoundel also - it just brings so many vivid images. lol



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a great article sorlenna - thanks for sharing it. you are right - he doesn't pull any punches - who uses the word "scoundrel" these days? lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I love the word "scoundrel."
> 
> Oh, I should have known I'd have to find the recipe! LOL This one is great because there's no real cooking involved.
> 
> Tabbouleh (I double this usually because I can eat it all day! A vegan friend of mine gave this to me.)
> 
> 1 cup fine bulgur wheat
> 3 tablespoons olive oil
> 2 cups boiling water
> 1 cup finely chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley [I use about 1/4 cup dried if it's not available fresh.]
> 1/2 cup finely chopped fresh mint
> 2 medium tomatoes, cut into 1/4-inch pieces [I use Romas, since they aren't too "juicy" and tend to have more "meat" to them.]
> 3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
> 3/4 teaspoon salt [I usually leave out any extra salt.]
> 1/4 teaspoon black pepper
> 
> I also add black olives, just because I can't get enough olives. Some recipes call for cucumber--I'd just put in any fresh, crisp summer vegetables I have to hand, really, even if then it might not be "real tabouleh."
> 
> Stir together bulgur and 1 tablespoon oil in a heatproof bowl. Pour boiling water over, then cover bowl tightly with plastic wrap and let stand 15-20 minutes (or follow the directions on the package--some say up to 30 minutes). Drain in a sieve, pressing on bulgur to remove any excess liquid.
> 
> Transfer bulgur to a bowl and toss with remaining ingredients, including 2 tablespoons oil, until combined well.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wynn11

gagesmom said:


> Canada. lol. It's Canada"s birthday. We go all out and put our flags everywhere. We love being from Canada. all the beauty and majesticness(is that a word?lol)


Yes, we still celebrate Canada's birthday. July 1st is my son's birthday. I can remember celebrating it at the beach and making a Canadian flag cake and for the 4th an American flag cake. Whew!! that was a lot of work and a lot of fun. It was a good way to instruct my children on their heritage.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have tried to find the cowl that several of you are talking about having knitted. I've scanned through the early postings this week and still am clueless as to where the pattern is. Can anyone enlighten me please?
> 
> 
> 
> it was posted on the 22nd June party, 5mmdpn's will probably be able to help you out. The designer is Kirsten Johnstone 2009 I also have, <www.assemblage.typepad.com>
> Hope that is of some help!
Click to expand...

I believe this is the pattern. It is called Looped Loop or something like it. http://www.kirstenjohnstone.com/assemblage-shop/looped-loop/


----------



## iamsam

wynnona - i couldn't agree more - so sorry about the stroke but am glad you are well enough to join us - please stick around and join us often - we need lots of voices in our conversations.

i agree - there is enough hurt in this world beside pointing the finger. don't worry about it either - the only person i need to watch out for is the one i see in the mirror every morning.

sam



Wynn11 said:


> Bless you Sam for taking over the Tea Party. I have been gone for a while ( another stroke) but I save all the TP sessions and have just read Dave's last post. Of course we will all miss him, but I know Sam will fill his shoes valiantly. I love this site and even though I don't contribute much, I consider all of you friends. I feel really bad for those who were "pointed" at as part of the reason he left. It must have been very hurtful for them and I send special love to you. I, for one, don't pay much attention to "pointing out" differences in places we were born or live. We are all part of one big place - Planet Earth - and I feel a sense of knowing to all of you. I hope this doesn't sound "dippy" but I just had to make a comment. KP is such a wonderful place. Let's keep on knitting and loving each other as we were meant to do. Wynnona


----------



## iamsam

5mmdpns - i think the one they were talking about is called seven circle cowl - looks like you have a bunch of coils around your neck.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have tried to find the cowl that several of you are talking about having knitted. I've scanned through the early postings this week and still am clueless as to where the pattern is. Can anyone enlighten me please?
> 
> 
> 
> it was posted on the 22nd June party, 5mmdpn's will probably be able to help you out. The designer is Kirsten Johnstone 2009 I also have, <www.assemblage.typepad.com>
> Hope that is of some help!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe this is the pattern. It is called Looped Loop or something like it. http://www.kirstenjohnstone.com/assemblage-shop/looped-loop/
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

this is the pattern for the seven circle cowl.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=seven%20circle%20cowl

sam

also wanted to add that it was a free download.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns - i think the one they were talking about is called seven circle cowl - looks like you have a bunch of coils around your neck.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have tried to find the cowl that several of you are talking about having knitted. I've scanned through the early postings this week and still am clueless as to where the pattern is. Can anyone enlighten me please?
> 
> 
> 
> it was posted on the 22nd June party, 5mmdpn's will probably be able to help you out. The designer is Kirsten Johnstone 2009 I also have, <www.assemblage.typepad.com>
> Hope that is of some help!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe this is the pattern. It is called Looped Loop or something like it. http://www.kirstenjohnstone.com/assemblage-shop/looped-loop/
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

But looking at myfanwy's cowl, there are not seven individual coils as the Seven Circle Cowl appears to be. This Looped Loop cowl can be made in one piece and the "loops" are all attached to each other. It is a freedownload too. The pictures with the download kind of explains it all. The cowl is just made longer and is looped about the neck. You can make as many attached coils as you wish. Myfanwy has to set us straight. haha, knitters all trying figure it out -- myfanwy, you are knitting a mystery cowl!!! :lol:


----------



## iamsam

my bad 5mmdpns - think you are right. we will wait for myfanwy.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns - i think the one they were talking about is called seven circle cowl - looks like you have a bunch of coils around your neck.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have tried to find the cowl that several of you are talking about having knitted. I've scanned through the early postings this week and still am clueless as to where the pattern is. Can anyone enlighten me please?
> 
> 
> 
> it was posted on the 22nd June party, 5mmdpn's will probably be able to help you out. The designer is Kirsten Johnstone 2009 I also have, <www.assemblage.typepad.com>
> Hope that is of some help!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe this is the pattern. It is called Looped Loop or something like it. http://www.kirstenjohnstone.com/assemblage-shop/looped-loop/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But looking at myfanwy's cowl, there are not seven individual coils as the Seven Circle Cowl appears to be. This Looped Loop cowl can be made in one piece and the "loops" are all attached to each other. The cowl is just made longer and is looped about the neck. You can make as many attached coils as you wish. Myfanwy has to set us straight. haha, knitters all trying figure it out -- myfanwy, you are knitting a mystery cowl!!! :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Jilze

My dear Tea Party friends- you are all so wonderful and appreciated! I haven't posted in quite a while but pop in and catch up every now and then. I had a very busy end of school year, with a few involved retirements, not mine unfortunately, so am finally settling down into summer, or at least that is what the calendar says. The rain here in the NW and cool temperatures beg to differ. It is pretty humid right now, and rain is threatening!
Some comments...
Sam, you hosted on the weekend I found and joined the TP. I always appreciated you and your steady, kind complementary manner. You are an excellent host. I'm sorry Dave left in the way he did. That was unfortunate. I am pleased everyone else has carried on as well. 
I plan on making the spinach enchiladas and adding some leftover chicken 
with green chilli already added! Thanks for the idea! We have left over 
margarita mix also, so that is perfect!
Also, I have a picture of my daughter chewing on her t-ball mitt that is so cute. I think she liked the mitt more than the game! Unfortunately when she married a MLB pitcher, she didn't like baseball any better! 
Joe- I was misdiagnosed a few times before my gall bladder was recognized as the problem. That removal was the easiest surgery I've ever experienced and the easiest recovery! I hope the same is true for you!
I think it was thewren who posted the wildfire sights. Unbelievable! Too bad we can't send down some of our NW rain!! Prayers and angels for all involved! 
Myfanwy -love that cowl, hat... Beautiful! I've been working on a few coals and really enjoying them! 
Pontuf - loved the coyote and bunny pictures! Such a statement of the weather conditions! 
I love this website, love the people here, don't want ever to be seen as or considered an ugly American. I am proud to be associated with all of you!


----------



## Dori Sage

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have tried to find the cowl that several of you are talking about having knitted. I've scanned through the early postings this week and still am clueless as to where the pattern is. Can anyone enlighten me please?
> 
> 
> 
> it was posted on the 22nd June party, 5mmdpn's will probably be able to help you out. The designer is Kirsten Johnstone 2009 I also have, <www.assemblage.typepad.com>
> Hope that is of some help!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe this is the pattern. It is called Looped Loop or something like it. http://www.kirstenjohnstone.com/assemblage-shop/looped-loop/
Click to expand...

No, that's not the pattern. It's called Seven Circle Cowl. Google it.


----------



## Pontuf

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have tried to find the cowl that several of you are talking about having knitted. I've scanned through the early postings this week and still am clueless as to where the pattern is. Can anyone enlighten me please?
> 
> 
> 
> it was posted on the 22nd June party, 5mmdpn's will probably be able to help you out. The designer is Kirsten Johnstone 2009 I also have, <www.assemblage.typepad.com>
> Hope that is of some help!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe this is the pattern. It is called Looped Loop or something like it. http://www.kirstenjohnstone.com/assemblage-shop/looped-loop/
Click to expand...

THANKS !! I'm going to start knitting this today.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dori Sage said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have tried to find the cowl that several of you are talking about having knitted. I've scanned through the early postings this week and still am clueless as to where the pattern is. Can anyone enlighten me please?
> 
> 
> 
> it was posted on the 22nd June party, 5mmdpn's will probably be able to help you out. The designer is Kirsten Johnstone 2009 I also have, <www.assemblage.typepad.com>
> Hope that is of some help!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe this is the pattern. It is called Looped Loop or something like it. http://www.kirstenjohnstone.com/assemblage-shop/looped-loop/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not the pattern. It's called Seven Circle Cowl. Google it.
Click to expand...

Myfanwy did make seven "circles" in her cowl, but if you look at the photo she posted, these circles do not "end" but rather are knit one and then the next one is also knit right to it. It is not seven individual circles that she knit as the Seven Circle Cowl is. I also went to the assemblage site that she posted and it is the Looped Loop cowl that I believe she knitted, only she added to it to make it deeper. 
I did google the Seven Circle Cowl and it did not look right. The Seven Circle Cowl looks like seven individual "ropes" and not like myfanwy's cowl.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The only thing I altered was I did my standard cast on, rather than the back loop suggested- the instruction I googled said it was a difficult cast on to knit evenly from, so I thought ok, I'll do one I know I like!
> But, yes, it is an easy pattern.
> 
> What cast on did you use? That back loop was difficult to knit 1st row. But once that first row is knit it is easy.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is known as the 'lace CO', according to my Mon Tricot' knitting Dictionary it is the 'French CO'
> 
> I put the needle into the loop of the last stitch made rather than in between the loops, in what Mon Tricot calls the 'English CO'.
Click to expand...

I think this may also be called the cable cast on.


----------



## Dori Sage

5mmdpns said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have tried to find the cowl that several of you are talking about having knitted. I've scanned through the early postings this week and still am clueless as to where the pattern is. Can anyone enlighten me please?
> 
> 
> 
> it was posted on the 22nd June party, 5mmdpn's will probably be able to help you out. The designer is Kirsten Johnstone 2009 I also have, <www.assemblage.typepad.com>
> Hope that is of some help!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe this is the pattern. It is called Looped Loop or something like it. http://www.kirstenjohnstone.com/assemblage-shop/looped-loop/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not the pattern. It's called Seven Circle Cowl. Google it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Myfanwy did make seven "circles" in her cowl, but if you look at the photo she posted, these circles do not "end" but rather are knit one and then the next one is also knit right to it. It is not seven individual circles that she knit as the Seven Circle Cowl is. I also went to the assemblage site that she posted and it is the Looped Loop cowl that I believe she knitted, only she added to it to make it deeper.
> I did google the Seven Circle Cowl and it did not look right. The Seven Circle Cowl looks like seven individual "ropes" and not like myfanwy's cowl.
Click to expand...

No, it's not 7 individual ropes. The back is one piece. You knit in a circle, then bind off the most of the middle stitches and then cast on again to create the ropes. The back holds the whole thing together.


----------



## mjs

pammie1234 said:


> Just got caught up and so many things to say! I'm sure I'll forget. Glad to hear that there are some improvements for some of our ailing friends. I love the cowl and hat, and I will now go back and see what the pattern is so I can make one! Carrot Dog? I guess it would be worth a try, but I do love my real meat! I too am working on a wedding afghan. I have several mistakes, but not really bad. However, last night I saw one that I just couldn't let go. So frogged 10 rows! I really hated to do that, but will just keep on checking more frequently! I have my grandmother's treadle machine. It did work, but I don't know about now. I need to check with my mom so I will know exactly who it belonged to and what year. Happy Canada Day and British Armed Forces Day!


If you get the brand name of the sewing machine you may be able to get information about it by googling. That is how I got startling information about mine.

I made mistakes in my afghan since the loon does not look so good and the lobster has one too many things sticking out. But I was absolutely determined not to have to rip it out. I figure it has to be thought of as primitive art and no one will know I did not deliberately design it that way.


----------



## pammie1234

I saw part of a show the other day that stated the big problem with the huge wildfires is that we do not allow the smaller natural fires anymore. They were talking about how good these small fires are, but with Smokey the Bear, we put an end to it. I'm guessing that includes fires started by lightning mainly. I don't think they were encouraging people setting fires! More investigation is needed since I didn't see the whole show, and I was probably on KP and paying total attention! My prayers to all of our KPers affected by these fires.


----------



## mjs

DorisT said:


> Has anyone been reading about the controversy between Ravelry and the USOC over the use of the term Ravelympics? Today's Washington Post had a good article about it. Very funny! I think folks will be wary of dealing with us knitters, crocheters, spinners, etc., in the future.


In my opinion, the olympics people have historically been really nasty. I think they sued someone in New York who had been in business with the name long before they were active again. With an old and frequently-used word like this I just don't understand how someone can copyright it.


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> I think my sister has my grandmother's old Singer treadle...I spent hours watching the magic happen. I really think it was my grandmother who inspired me to try everything crafts-wise.
> 
> Sam, I also remembered when our youngest was playing ball (I always thought of it as "tee ball," where the ball was on a tee like golf!). The outfielder was always more interested in bugs or birds or grass than the ball.  Then again, they were only 6 or 7, so who could blame them when the other kids could rarely hit the ball out to where they were anyway?!
> 
> Doris, I have seen some really good articles on the issue...did you see the editorial about it from the Craftsy CEO? I got a pretty good kick out of that one.


http://blog.craftsy.com/2012/06/ravelympics/ Here's one.


----------



## Sorlenna

pammie1234 said:


> I saw part of a show the other day that stated the big problem with the huge wildfires is that we do not allow the smaller natural fires anymore. They were talking about how good these small fires are, but with Smokey the Bear, we put an end to it. I'm guessing that includes fires started by lightning mainly. I don't think they were encouraging people setting fires! More investigation is needed since I didn't see the whole show, and I was probably on KP and paying total attention! My prayers to all of our KPers affected by these fires.


Absolutely--it is natural for areas to burn off now and again, and it's actually good for the environment. The real problems started when people started building homes out in those areas and *stopping* the natural process so that things build up and then when a fire does start, it gets out of hand because there's so much undergrowth accumulated that will be fuel...they also try "controlled burns," which is really not effective most of the time, as those get out of control, too. Most fires are started by lightning, but too many are started by human carelessness or even arson.

Strikingly, when we see the aerial photos of the lone house standing in a burned area, it's easy to see that the property owner has kept the area around the house fairly clear...oh, but we're supposed to keep things light, so I'd better not say any more. :twisted: Suffice it to say that I have issues with the politics of it all and leave it at that, shall we?


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> I think my sister has my grandmother's old Singer treadle...I spent hours watching the magic happen. I really think it was my grandmother who inspired me to try everything crafts-wise.
> 
> Sam, I also remembered when our youngest was playing ball (I always thought of it as "tee ball," where the ball was on a tee like golf!). The outfielder was always more interested in bugs or birds or grass than the ball.  Then again, they were only 6 or 7, so who could blame them when the other kids could rarely hit the ball out to where they were anyway?!
> 
> Doris, I have seen some really good articles on the issue...did you see the editorial about it from the Craftsy CEO? I got a pretty good kick out of that one.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/after-ravelry-blasts-olympic-committee-learns-knitters-are-a-social-media-force/2012/06/29/gJQApl7SCW_story.html

Here's the other good article.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hello to Sam and the Tea Party - Thank you Sam for stepping up and keeping this party rolling. I have lurked myself and I am guilty of taking advantage of the great ideas for projects and dinner and not "giving back" - In my experience after a group has been together for a while it is almost intimidating for someone new to join in - not that I've ever seen anyone not welcomed - but scrolling through the posts it is obvious that you have gotten to know each other pretty well. I am going to take advantage of our "new" host and will start checking in a couple of times each weekend. I am also going to encourage other KPers that I interact with on other threads to drop by here. I think with all of us putting our 2 cents worth in with recipes and project ideas or patterns that it won't be too much work for Sam! Here is my favorite Coleslaw Recipe -
Sandi's Coleslaw

1 SMALL HEAD OF CABBAGE - SHREDDED
1 CUCUMBER - SLICED
2 GREEN ONIONS - SLICED
2 CELERY STALKS  SLICED THIN
2 TOMATOES - CHOPPED
1 CARROT  GRATED

DRESSING:	2/3 CUP MAYO
2 TABLESPOONS VINEGAR
½ TEASPOON WORCESTERSHIRE
SALT AND PEPPER

IF TOO BITTER ADD A TAD OF LEMON JUICE  ALSO YOU MIGHT NEED MORE MAYO TO MOISTEN  BUT DONT ADD IT UNTIL RIGHT BEFORE YOU SERVE THE COLESLAW. IT IS BEST MADE AHEAD OF TIME AND WILL GET WETTER WHEN IT SITS AWHILE.

I will check back later in the day - I hope to get to know all "ya'll" as time goes by- Sandi - Azsticks


----------



## Sorlenna

Ooh, a different version of cole slaw! I may have to try that one out for the 4th. I love recipes that don't heat up the kitchen in summer. Thanks, Sandi. Glad you decided to join us!


----------



## mjs

pammie1234 said:


> I saw part of a show the other day that stated the big problem with the huge wildfires is that we do not allow the smaller natural fires anymore. They were talking about how good these small fires are, but with Smokey the Bear, we put an end to it. I'm guessing that includes fires started by lightning mainly. I don't think they were encouraging people setting fires! More investigation is needed since I didn't see the whole show, and I was probably on KP and paying total attention! My prayers to all of our KPers affected by these fires.


I heard some public official mention "badly managed" forests on a news program, and suspected it was the not allowing previous fires that was being referred to. I think this has been quite controversial through the years. There must be a reason but I wondered why they did not concentrate on clearing out around the towns and leave the deeper woods fires to burn themselves out.


----------



## AZ Sticks

You are very welcome Sorlenna! I have added you to my saved designers in Ravelry - you have some lovely projects - let me know how you like the Cole Slaw - it is a bit different - but everybody seems to like it! - Sandi - Azsticks


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> I am going to take advantage of our "new" host and will start checking in a couple of times each weekend. I am also going to encourage other KPers that I interact with on other threads to drop by here.
> 
> I will check back later in the day - I hope to get to know all "ya'll" as time goes by- Sandi - Azsticks


Just noticed where you live--about a year ago we passed through Kingman and I remember getting stuck in a restaurant there (we'd stopped to eat because a giant black cloud was rolling toward us and we thought it best to wait it out!). Then the storm hit and we sat and watched it--pounding rain and wind and the lights flickering, but wow, it was also wonderful. It's a beautiful area where you are.


----------



## iamsam

jilze - i can't put my finger on a name right this minute but it wasn't me that posted the fire site. it is pretty scary.

thank you for the kind words - hope to hear from you more now that school is out.

sam



Jilze said:


> My dear Tea Party friends- you are all so wonderful and appreciated! I haven't posted in quite a while but pop in and catch up every now and then. I had a very busy end of school year, with a few involved retirements, not mine unfortunately, so am finally settling down into summer, or at least that is what the calendar says. The rain here in the NW and cool temperatures beg to differ. It is pretty humid right now, and rain is threatening!
> Some comments...
> Sam, you hosted on the weekend I found and joined the TP. I always appreciated you and your steady, kind complementary manner. You are an excellent host. I'm sorry Dave left in the way he did. That was unfortunate. I am pleased everyone else has carried on as well.
> I plan on making the spinach enchiladas and adding some leftover chicken
> with green chilli already added! Thanks for the idea! We have left over
> margarita mix also, so that is perfect!
> Also, I have a picture of my daughter chewing on her t-ball mitt that is so cute. I think she liked the mitt more than the game! Unfortunately when she married a MLB pitcher, she didn't like baseball any better!
> Joe- I was misdiagnosed a few times before my gall bladder was recognized as the problem. That removal was the easiest surgery I've ever experienced and the easiest recovery! I hope the same is true for you!
> I think it was thewren who posted the wildfire sights. Unbelievable! Too bad we can't send down some of our NW rain!! Prayers and angels for all involved!
> Myfanwy -love that cowl, hat... Beautiful! I've been working on a few coals and really enjoying them!
> Pontuf - loved the coyote and bunny pictures! Such a statement of the weather conditions!
> I love this website, love the people here, don't want ever to be seen as or considered an ugly American. I am proud to be associated with all of you!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorlenna said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to take advantage of our "new" host and will start checking in a couple of times each weekend. I am also going to encourage other KPers that I interact with on other threads to drop by here.
> 
> I will check back later in the day - I hope to get to know all "ya'll" as time goes by- Sandi - Azsticks
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed where you live--about a year ago we passed through Kingman and I remember getting stuck in a restaurant there (we'd stopped to eat because a giant black cloud was rolling toward us and we thought it best to wait it out!). Then the storm hit and we sat and watched it--pounding rain and wind and the lights flickering, but wow, it was also wonderful. It's a beautiful area where you are.
Click to expand...

We really like it. We are North of town. Kingman has really grown in the last 10 years since we settled here. I love the summer storms and I can hardly wait for our first monsoon day !!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Sam, I posted the fire map--a friend sent it to me yesterday and I was shocked, too, even here in the middle of it all!


----------



## iamsam

wow sandi - so glad you decided to quit lurking and joined us - love your recipe - i love coleslaw - think it goes with everything like peanut butter and margaritas. please drop in often - the more people = more idea - more descriptions of places many of us have never been to - i think you will see we are not clickish and really love newcomers. spread the work.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Hello to Sam and the Tea Party - Thank you Sam for stepping up and keeping this party rolling. I have lurked myself and I am guilty of taking advantage of the great ideas for projects and dinner and not "giving back" - In my experience after a group has been together for a while it is almost intimidating for someone new to join in - not that I've ever seen anyone not welcomed - but scrolling through the posts it is obvious that you have gotten to know each other pretty well. I am going to take advantage of our "new" host and will start checking in a couple of times each weekend. I am also going to encourage other KPers that I interact with on other threads to drop by here. I think with all of us putting our 2 cents worth in with recipes and project ideas or patterns that it won't be too much work for Sam! Here is my favorite Coleslaw Recipe -
> Sandi's Coleslaw
> 
> 1 SMALL HEAD OF CABBAGE - SHREDDED
> 1 CUCUMBER - SLICED
> 2 GREEN ONIONS - SLICED
> 2 CELERY STALKS  SLICED THIN
> 2 TOMATOES - CHOPPED
> 1 CARROT  GRATED
> 
> DRESSING:	2/3 CUP MAYO
> 2 TABLESPOONS VINEGAR
> ½ TEASPOON WORCESTERSHIRE
> SALT AND PEPPER
> 
> IF TOO BITTER ADD A TAD OF LEMON JUICE  ALSO YOU MIGHT NEED MORE MAYO TO MOISTEN  BUT DONT ADD IT UNTIL RIGHT BEFORE YOU SERVE THE COLESLAW. IT IS BEST MADE AHEAD OF TIME AND WILL GET WETTER WHEN IT SITS AWHILE.
> 
> I will check back later in the day - I hope to get to know all "ya'll" as time goes by- Sandi - Azsticks


----------



## dandylion

Hello everyone! All Y'all are doing a fine job with the tea party this weekend. 

I've been extremely tired today and have been reading and napping and reading and napping. The only thing that has kept me up is that I am dog sitting with my sis-in-laws dog. He has to go outside often. It seems often to me since I haven't had a dog for a long time and have had a cat who (thankfully) does her own thing.  

Thanks for the recipes and the websites. I'll be busy later this week. dandy/sue
P.S. I've been watching the Murray match at Wimbledon. He's doing pretty well.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Good afternoon to all.... Just flying by to say Hi and especially to thank Sam for the slushie recipe..... Had bronchoscope yesterday and they did a couple biopsies. Had expected to be just fine this AM but the throat was a lot soreer than expected. I'm living on cold, slushy drinks and they are helping a whole lot. Of course, the added alcohol lends itself to a little napping and numbing - both good things.......

Should go back and read ALL the posts, but too sleepy. I did want to just say that I am especially sorry that Dave chose to post one of my comments as being so hurtful to him. Sure was never my intention and I try to always be respectful of everyone's opinions, etc..... and to not comment on controversioal issues..... I cannot believe that anyone else on this thread meant to be disrespectful either. We all have to make our own decisions on participation, priorities, time spent on computer, etc..... I wish him well and will miss his charm and wit. That said, this is still a terrific group and I know Sam will do a great job of keeping us on track.... 

Glad for those of you with rain..... It is so hot here.... it gives me one more excse to stay in and hibernate. 

Can't keep a good knitter down. Stopped at LYS on way home from hospital yesterday. A change of ownership prompted a 3 day sale that just was too good to pass up. I'v also just finished my first BSJ and am off to search for the right buttons and spend some time playing with new yarn...


----------



## patocenizo

I guess I must have missed something! My DH and i have been traveling through the lovely state of Colorado and missing the fires for the last two weeks. I was not aware of the fact that Dave was not doing the Tea Party. Right now we are in Utah staying overnight and tomorrow we will be in Las Vegas before heading home to So. Cal. on Monday. I'd liek to know what happened, amybe someone can PM me.


----------



## DorisT

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been reading about the controversy between Ravelry and the USOC over the use of the term Ravelympics? Today's Washington Post had a good article about it. Very funny! I think folks will be wary of dealing with us knitters, crocheters, spinners, etc., in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to check that out. When I taught school we would have math olympics, spelling olympics, etc. and they never came after us! I haven't even seen the Ravelympics word, so Ravelry here I come!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just type in Ravelympics into your browser! wow, so many websites to read about this!! astonishing things..... I guess we are having our own Tea Partylympics with a new one every Friday?? haha, we need someone to design a little knit or crochet doily/dishcloth to honour our little Tea Partylympics!!
Click to expand...

Please, 5mm, don't even mention the words Tea Partylympcs or they'll be after us, too!! We don't need anymore problems!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Did also want to send out well wishes for all in the path of the fires. Sure hope you are all safe. We have had two friends (both from the wedding a couple week-ends ago)evacuated so far and still waiting for word on a third family. Seems like everyone is experiencing unusual weather and seeing new sides of Mother Nature.


----------



## Ceili

yippee! picture me singing and skipping around the house. no, don't! it would be a traumatic sight!! anyway, I CAN WIGGLE MY FINGERS!!!!!! not my thumb, not yet, but soon. the block is wearing off, and i have my pain meds ready for when the pain hits, WooHooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dandylion

Huh? Dreamweaver, I know what LYS means, but what does BSJ mean, please? Sue


----------



## iamsam

dandylion - join us as often as you can - i kind of forget being retired that there are some that need to work for a living. we will all be looking for you.

sam



dandylion said:


> Hello everyone! All Y'all are doing a fine job with the tea party this weekend.
> 
> I've been extremely tired today and have been reading and napping and reading and napping. The only thing that has kept me up is that I am dog sitting with my sis-in-laws dog. He has to go outside often. It seems often to me since I haven't had a dog for a long time and have had a cat who (thankfully) does her own thing.
> 
> Thanks for the recipes and the websites. I'll be busy later this week. dandy/sue
> P.S. I've been watching the Murray match at Wimbledon. He's doing pretty well.


----------



## Sorlenna

Ceili said:


> yippee! picture me singing and skipping around the house. no, don't! it would be a traumatic sight!! anyway, I CAN WIGGLE MY FINGERS!!!!!! not my thumb, not yet, but soon. the block is wearing off, and i have my pain meds ready for when the pain hits, WooHooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :thumbup: Glad to hear it--you'll be knitting yarn and bones at the same time! :mrgreen:


----------



## iamsam

doris - i never thought of it - but it does sound grand - doesn't it.

sam



DorisT said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been reading about the controversy between Ravelry and the USOC over the use of the term Ravelympics? Today's Washington Post had a good article about it. Very funny! I think folks will be wary of dealing with us knitters, crocheters, spinners, etc., in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to check that out. When I taught school we would have math olympics, spelling olympics, etc. and they never came after us! I haven't even seen the Ravelympics word, so Ravelry here I come!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just type in Ravelympics into your browser! wow, so many websites to read about this!! astonishing things..... I guess we are having our own Tea Partylympics with a new one every Friday?? haha, we need someone to design a little knit or crochet doily/dishcloth to honour our little Tea Partylympics!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, 5mm, don't even mention the words Tea Partylympcs or they'll be after us, too!! We don't need anymore problems!
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

Sam I'm never far away. Just quiet sometimes. 
You da man, Sam. Good job. 
dandylion/Sue


----------



## iamsam

ceili - take a pain pill now - get ahead of the pain. or maybe you shouldn't take them with the block - hope the pain is not too bad. glad you are doing so well. today the fingers - tomorrow the thumb - you will be well in no time.

sam



Ceili said:


> yippee! picture me singing and skipping around the house. no, don't! it would be a traumatic sight!! anyway, I CAN WIGGLE MY FINGERS!!!!!! not my thumb, not yet, but soon. the block is wearing off, and i have my pain meds ready for when the pain hits, WooHooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

that's not a pun sorlenna but a great remark - knitting yarn and bones - love it.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> yippee! picture me singing and skipping around the house. no, don't! it would be a traumatic sight!! anyway, I CAN WIGGLE MY FINGERS!!!!!! not my thumb, not yet, but soon. the block is wearing off, and i have my pain meds ready for when the pain hits, WooHooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: Glad to hear it--you'll be knitting yarn and bones at the same time! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Of course I don't mind. I feel honored that you would do so! [quote=Edith M


----------



## Dreamweaver

dandylion said:


> Huh? Dreamweaver, I know what LYS means, but what does BSJ mean, please? Sue


BSJ = Baby Surprise jacket designed by Elizabeth Zimmerman (the Opinionated Knitter). It looks like a big blob when knitting but folds cleverly into a little striped jacket. It is a fun knit.... I plan on laking a grownup one for myself eventually.


----------



## iamsam

dreamweaver - is that a free pattern?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Dreamweaver, I know what LYS means, but what does BSJ mean, please? Sue
> 
> 
> 
> BSJ = Baby Surprise jacket designed by Elizabeth Zimmerman (the Opinionated Knitter). It looks like a big blob when knitting but folds cleverly into a little striped jacket. It is a fun knit.... I plan on laking a grownup one for myself eventually.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Ceili said:


> yippee! picture me singing and skipping around the house. no, don't! it would be a traumatic sight!! anyway, I CAN WIGGLE MY FINGERS!!!!!! not my thumb, not yet, but soon. the block is wearing off, and i have my pain meds ready for when the pain hits, WooHooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I totally agree with Sam... Stay ahead of the pain. It is so much easier than trying to catch up. My own rule of thumb is to quit doing anything 15 minutes before I think I need to and take pills on a schedule whether I think I need to or not. No reason to be in pain........ and no reason to push yourself to the edge either......


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks Sorlenna and AZ Sticks for the recipes. I most definitely will try both! I too love recipes that don't heat up the kitchen.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> dreamweaver - is that a free pattern?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Dreamweaver, I know what LYS means, but what does BSJ mean, please? Sue
> 
> 
> 
> BSJ = Baby Surprise jacket designed by Elizabeth Zimmerman (the Opinionated Knitter). It looks like a big blob when knitting but folds cleverly into a little striped jacket. It is a fun knit.... I plan on laking a grownup one for myself eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It's not free, but there are a couple of others that are close--DROPS has one, I think...I'll see if I can find that one.


----------



## Sorlenna

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=4912&lang=us

http://megan.kiwi.gen.nz/BabyJacket/

These are similar, though of course not exactly it. Do you go to the library? You might be able to check out the book that has the pattern--it's _The Opinionated Knitter_, isn't it?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Speedy healing wishes being sent to you Ceili; so glad you can now wiggle those fingers!


----------



## dandylion

Sorlenna said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> yippee! picture me singing and skipping around the house. no, don't! it would be a traumatic sight!! anyway, I CAN WIGGLE MY FINGERS!!!!!! not my thumb, not yet, but soon. the block is wearing off, and i have my pain meds ready for when the pain hits, WooHooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: Glad to hear it--you'll be knitting yarn and bones at the same time! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Oooh, Good one, Sorlenna. Had to take another look at that one. Sue


----------



## Ceili

sorlenna, too cute. jynx and sam - i really plan to keep ahead of it. as soon as thumb starts tingling, i'll start popping. Jynx, my throat hurts too.


----------



## pammie1234

I had thought about this, too; I'm sure there would be people willing to take a week here and there. Really, all we need do is get things rolling with a new thread and a recipe and then everyone joins in so it more or less runs itself after that...so if Sam needs a break he could just let us know and I'm sure someone will volunteer. 

I do think this would relieve Sam from all of the pressure, if there is any. I know Dave mentioned that he got a lot of PMs
and I'm not sure they were always nice in nature. Of course, Sam and Dave are very different, so that might not be an issue. I do think it would be ok for others to start the TP, at least when Sam wants a break.


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> dreamweaver - is that a free pattern?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Dreamweaver, I know what LYS means, but what does BSJ mean, please? Sue
> 
> 
> 
> BSJ = Baby Surprise jacket designed by Elizabeth Zimmerman (the Opinionated Knitter). It looks like a big blob when knitting but folds cleverly into a little striped jacket. It is a fun knit.... I plan on laking a grownup one for myself eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not free, but there are a couple of others that are close--DROPS has one, I think...I'll see if I can find that one.
Click to expand...

Is it in one of her books?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorlenna said:


> Ooh, a different version of cole slaw! I may have to try that one out for the 4th. I love recipes that don't heat up the kitchen in summer. Thanks, Sandi. Glad you decided to join us!


I can't wait to try this! I've never seen worchestershire in a cole slaw recipe and I am intrigued....love cole slaw especially with BBQ and we do a lot of that during these hot summer days. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## violist

It's raining and cold here in Seattle. I'm wearing a turtleneck and sweater indoors -- I add a raincoat outdoors. Summer really doesn't start around here until July 4 -- then it's usually pretty nice through September. I'm off on Tuesday to Oklahoma for a week -- I must search for my summer clothes -- I think it's a tad warmer there. 

In the meantime hot tea and knitting keeps me warm.


----------



## Sorlenna

pammie1234 said:


> I do think this would relieve Sam from all of the pressure, if there is any. I know Dave mentioned that he got a lot of PMs
> and I'm not sure they were always nice in nature. Of course, Sam and Dave are very different, so that might not be an issue. I do think it would be ok for others to start the TP, at least when Sam wants a break.


My usual response to a not-nice PM is to say, "I'm sorry you feel that way" and then go about my business. People can get bent out of shape over what seems like a very small thing to me...but that's not my problem. I don't mean to sound harsh, but really, as I've told my kids throughout their lives, "The only thing in this world I can control is myself," so that's what I focus on.

So, Sam, if ever you do need a break, get super busy, whatever--just let us know!


----------



## iamsam

thanks sorlenna - i'll look for it.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=4912&lang=us
> 
> http://megan.kiwi.gen.nz/BabyJacket/
> 
> These are similar, though of course not exactly it. Do you go to the library? You might be able to check out the book that has the pattern--it's _The Opinionated Knitter_, isn't it?


----------



## iamsam

violist - welcome to the tea party - i have friends in seattle that have been complaining about the weather. i loved it when i lived there - the rainy grey days never bothered me. made the days "you could see forever" all the more wonderful.

please join us often - we would love to hear from you.

sam



violist said:


> It's raining and cold here in Seattle. I'm wearing a turtleneck and sweater indoors -- I add a raincoat outdoors. Summer really doesn't start around here until July 4 -- then it's usually pretty nice through September. I'm off on Tuesday to Oklahoma for a week -- I must search for my summer clothes -- I think it's a tad warmer there.
> 
> In the meantime hot tea and knitting keeps me warm.


----------



## iamsam

there may come a time when i need some help - and believe me i will ask. so far i am sailing free and easy - am having a good time. hope you are too.

sam


----------



## maggieme

I was going to sniffle and complain about us not seeing Summer up here on the West(WET)Coast of BC, but it seems excessive heat and wildfires would concern me more! Have a Super Great Weekend Everyone! Be Safe!


----------



## Sandiego

Sam, so glad to have you lead us in the TP discussions. I don't always say anything, but I do read. Thanks for continuing. I SOOO enjoy the discussions. Thank you, Sam!!!! ;0)


----------



## 5mmdpns

DorisT said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been reading about the controversy between Ravelry and the USOC over the use of the term Ravelympics? Today's Washington Post had a good article about it. Very funny! I think folks will be wary of dealing with us knitters, crocheters, spinners, etc., in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to check that out. When I taught school we would have math olympics, spelling olympics, etc. and they never came after us! I haven't even seen the Ravelympics word, so Ravelry here I come!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just type in Ravelympics into your browser! wow, so many websites to read about this!! astonishing things..... I guess we are having our own Tea Partylympics with a new one every Friday?? haha, we need someone to design a little knit or crochet doily/dishcloth to honour our little Tea Partylympics!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, 5mm, don't even mention the words Tea Partylympcs or they'll be after us, too!! We don't need anymore problems!
Click to expand...

haha, guess we are small fry compared to others!!! haha, we are knitting needle athletes! :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

dandylion said:


> Huh? Dreamweaver, I know what LYS means, but what does BSJ mean, please? Sue


Baby Surprise Jacket, it is designed by Elizabeth Zimmermann. It is in the Knitting Almanac too besides the Opinionated Knitter. There was a good thread going on this BSJ by Loistec. She sort of did a KAL on it. Lots of resources there on her thread.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-21217-1.html


----------



## iamsam

maggieme - welcome to the tea party - please join us as often as you can - we need all the voices we can get in conversations.

sam



maggieme said:


> I was going to sniffle and complain about us not seeing Summer up here on the West(WET)Coast of BC, but it seems excessive heat and wildfires would concern me more! Have a Super Great Weekend Everyone! Be Safe!


----------



## iamsam

sandiego - welcome to the tea party - glad you stopped in - i hope you will join often and join the conversation.

sam



Sandiego said:


> Sam so glad to have you lead us in the TP discussions. I don't alway say anything, but I do read. Thanks for continuing. I SOOO enjoy the discussions. Thank you, Sam!!!! ;0)


----------



## jheiens

Basically you need a computer, mouse, and a KP membership! oh yah, just be forwarned that when you mention a dish, you also need to post the recipe for it otherwise, the Tea Partiers will attack you for it! And if you do come across anything with peanut butter in it, you definitely need to share!! Other than that, welcome and join in the conversation when you can. [/quote]

Thanks for the info.

I've tried to join in a couple of times over the recent past and never seemed to find any sweet invitations as such as those flowing now that Sam is actively encouraging newcomers. Always felt like an interloper. Thank you, Sam, for the kind and welcoming words. Joy


----------



## iamsam

i'm sorry i didn't see those attempts joy - i would have definitely made you feel welcome - so glad you kept at it - we are looking forward to hearing from you as often as you like.

sam



jheiens said:


> Basically you need a computer, mouse, and a KP membership! oh yah, just be forwarned that when you mention a dish, you also need to post the recipe for it otherwise, the Tea Partiers will attack you for it! And if you do come across anything with peanut butter in it, you definitely need to share!! Other than that, welcome and join in the conversation when you can.


Thanks for the info.

I've tried to join in a couple of times over the recent past and never seemed to find any sweet invitations as such as those flowing now that Sam is actively encouraging newcomers. Always felt like an interloper. Thank you, Sam, for the kind and welcoming words. Joy[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna

I am likewise glad to see "new faces" here. It is a bit surprising to hear that people feel reluctant to join in--the more the merrier! Welcome all!

I've gotten the yellow shawl up to 93 stitches now...slow going, but so far, no tinking or frogging (hope I didn't just jinx myself, ha ha). I'm even managing to follow my own notes. :mrgreen: I am going to pin out the blue project now that I've finished one chart of the lace (the first lace I've just drawn out completely without reference) before I decide what comes next. Maybe I'll take a picture tonight or tomorrow to get some input. I know I can always count on y'all for feedback.


----------



## daralene

thewren said:


> daralene - were they whole carrots? i wonder what he used for a marinade? it does sound good.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam, thanks for hosting and for the recipes. I laughed when you said it was in the 70s and feeling cold - that's a great summer's day over here! :lol: Our weather continues to be wet (wish I could send you some) although we haven't had the floods and hail that they've had in England. Schools up here have broken up for summer this week, so not a good start for the kids weather wise.
> I'm having another 'can't sleep' night, (it's 1.40am) so have given up and come downstairs to read and to log on to the TP.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.
> Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> Kate, I have nights like that, too! It drives my hubby mad! But I get a lot of reading done in the peace and quiet with no interruptions so it's not all bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also have those sleepless nights. Glad that with the internet the TP can go on all night and those who are sleeping are not disturbed by us at all. Thanks for the wishes for a good weekend. So far it has been wonderful!
> 
> Farm Market - Today we went to the Farm Market and got a carrot dog. Yes, the hot dog vendor has these marinated carrots that are cooked in the marinade and then finished over the charcoal. He puts them in a whole wheat bun and we get vegetarian hot sauce (In this area they make a hot sauce with meat in it.) Roasted onions, and chipotle sauce. It was the first time my husband has had one and I was so happy that he liked it. I have had them many times and told him about them but he had no interest. Was he ever shocked when it was soooo good. The man who makes them told him that Real Men eat carrot dogs. :thumbup: Got some beautiful squash and some black raspberries. I thought they were blackberries, but they are smaller. Can't wait to try them. Hope you have a great weekend too.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes, they were whole carrots. DH asked that too about what the marinade was. I figured it was a secret, but if I promise him I'm not going to open up a carrot stand, perhaps he will give it to me. It was a little tangy but not too much. Just perfect. Next time I go I will ask for you :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

thewren said:


> thanks for the link sorlenna - it seems this year has been so much worse than years past for fires. bellestarr lives in tuscon -wonder how they are fairing with the fire there. and to think that some of these were caused by carelessness is unbelievable.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fires in Colorado are making our news now, but little about the fires in New Mexico. My goodness do you have WEATHER in the States!!!!!?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all the people joining in will keep coming. I'm just a few months old here and love it. Sometimes there is so much to read we might miss something, so forgive us. It sure isn't intentional. I find sometimes someone will be talking about a picture and I find out I missed it and the whole page it was on and have to go back searching.
> 
> http://google.org/crisismap/2012_us_wildfires
> 
> I got this link yesterday--it shows the fires (there was also one in Kentucky that I don't think is on here), though it really doesn't show the scope. That is, this map looks as if not much is burning in New Mexico but the scope of these things is crazy (hundreds of square miles burnt now). Colorado has taken precedence at this point (we have heard nothing on our news about Utah, for example, but the map shows quite a few fires there). Sometimes I wonder, as the national news often does not even acknowledge NM (especially on weather maps, for some reason!). A lot of people back home think we don't even live in the U.S.! :shock: The fire season this year has been awful, and though we have people fighting every one of these fires, many are still not contained. So we pray for rain to stop the fires, but then we have danger of flood.
> 
> It's been a wild year so far, to be sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes, thanks for that map Sorlenna. It was something to see how many different fires there are. I pray for the fire fighters and for all those whose lives are changed with their loss of belongings and homes. May everyone be safe.

So many new faces to welcome and add to the site. How nice. Fun getting new perspectives, recipes, photos, etc.

Lots of great conversation but now I'm ready to comment and can't remember who said what. I really enjoyed reading all the things though. Sorlenna, funny about people thinking New Mexico was another country. I absolutely love some works done by artists and photographers in New Mexico. Georgia Okeefe being one.

Think it was Pontuf who posted the pool. How fascinating seeing the jack rabbits drinking from it and knowing you have coyotes too. "Swimming with the Coyotes"....sounds like a movie. Love those pillars...very pretty and hope the water isn't boiling in that heat. We have to heat our pools here, doubt you have to do that. Well, I might be wrong though as I know it get can cold at night in desert areas. Found that out the hard way when we were new campers and went across the country.

Myfanwy, love that old Singer and the great shot of the cats all at the feeding station. You must be an animal lover, and yes, it does take money, sadly. So glad that shoulder is going to be ok...Now that is hopeful isn't it! It must be hard to knit with pain.

Sorlenna, so glad you are knitting along without any problem after that last one. Smooth knitting is in my forecast for you :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> Sorlenna, so glad you are knitting along without any problem after that last one. Smooth knitting is in my forecast for you :thumbup:


Thanks! I'd cross my fingers, too, but that makes it hard to knit. 

I think if we had a pool, it would have evaporated...!

And we have another new fire.  This one is down by Carlsbad.


----------



## daralene

thewren said:


> thanks for the link sorlenna - it seems this year has been so much worse than years past for fires. bellestarr lives in tuscon -wonder how they are fairing with the fire there. and to think that some of these were caused by carelessness is unbelievable.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fires in Colorado are making our news now, but little about the fires in New Mexico. My goodness do you have WEATHER in the States!!!!!?
> 
> 
> 
> http://google.org/crisismap/2012_us_wildfires
> 
> I got this link yesterday--it shows the fires (there was also one in Kentucky that I don't think is on here), though it really doesn't show the scope. That is, this map looks as if not much is burning in New Mexico but the scope of these things is crazy (hundreds of square miles burnt now). Colorado has taken precedence at this point (we have heard nothing on our news about Utah, for example, but the map shows quite a few fires there). Sometimes I wonder, as the national news often does not even acknowledge NM (especially on weather maps, for some reason!). A lot of people back home think we don't even live in the U.S.! :shock: The fire season this year has been awful, and though we have people fighting every one of these fires, many are still not contained. So we pray for rain to stop the fires, but then we have danger of flood.
> 
> It's been a wild year so far, to be sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes, thanks for that map Sorlenna. It was something to see how many different fires there are. I pray for the fire fighters and for all those whose lives are changed with their loss of belongings and homes. May everyone be safe.

So many new faces to welcome and add to the site. How nice. Fun getting new perspectives, recipes, photos, etc.

Lots of great conversation but now I'm ready to comment and can't remember who said what. I really enjoyed reading all the things though. Sorlenna, funny about people thinking New Mexico was another country. I absolutely love some works done by artists and photographers in New Mexico. Georgia Okeefe being one.

Think it was Pontuf who posted the pool. How fascinating seeing the jack rabbits drinking from it and knowing you have coyotes too. "Swimming with the Coyotes"....sounds like a movie. Love those pillars...very pretty and hope the water isn't boiling in that heat. We have to heat our pools here, doubt you have to do that. Well, I might be wrong though as I know it get can cold at night in desert areas. Found that out the hard way when we were new campers and went across the country.

Myfanwy, love that old Singer and the great shot of the cats all at the feeding station. You must be an animal lover, and yes, it does take money, sadly. So glad that shoulder is going to be ok...Now that is hopeful isn't it! It must be hard to knit with pain.

Sorlenna, so glad you are knitting along without any problem after that last one. Smooth knitting is in my forecast for you :thumbup:

Hope all the people joining in will keep coming. I'm just a few months old here and love it. Well, I personally am a lot older than a few months. Tee Hee.... Sometimes there is so much to read we might miss something, so forgive us. It sure isn't intentional. I find sometimes someone will be talking about a picture and I find out I missed it and the whole page it was on and have to go back searching. I know I have missed commenting on things I wanted to right now. Just join in and go along for the ride with us.


----------



## AZ Sticks

thewren said:


> wow sandi - so glad you decided to quit lurking and joined us - love your recipe - i love coleslaw - think it goes with everything like peanut butter and margaritas. please drop in often - the more people = more idea - more descriptions of places many of us have never been to - i think you will see we are not clickish and really love newcomers. spread the work.
> 
> sam
> 
> I know that you meant "word" Sam - And I will! - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to Sam and the Tea Party - Thank you Sam for stepping up and keeping this party rolling. I have lurked myself and I am guilty of taking advantage of the great ideas for projects and dinner and not "giving back" - In my experience after a group has been together for a while it is almost intimidating for someone new to join in - not that I've ever seen anyone not welcomed - but scrolling through the posts it is obvious that you have gotten to know each other pretty well. I am going to take advantage of our "new" host and will start checking in a couple of times each weekend. I am also going to encourage other KPers that I interact with on other threads to drop by here. I think with all of us putting our 2 cents worth in with recipes and project ideas or patterns that it won't be too much work for Sam! Here is my favorite Coleslaw Recipe -
> Sandi's Coleslaw
> 
> 1 SMALL HEAD OF CABBAGE - SHREDDED
> 1 CUCUMBER - SLICED
> 2 GREEN ONIONS - SLICED
> 2 CELERY STALKS  SLICED THIN
> 2 TOMATOES - CHOPPED
> 1 CARROT  GRATED
> 
> DRESSING:	2/3 CUP MAYO
> 2 TABLESPOONS VINEGAR
> ½ TEASPOON WORCESTERSHIRE
> SALT AND PEPPER
> 
> IF TOO BITTER ADD A TAD OF LEMON JUICE  ALSO YOU MIGHT NEED MORE MAYO TO MOISTEN  BUT DONT ADD IT UNTIL RIGHT BEFORE YOU SERVE THE COLESLAW. IT IS BEST MADE AHEAD OF TIME AND WILL GET WETTER WHEN IT SITS AWHILE.
> 
> I will check back later in the day - I hope to get to know all "ya'll" as time goes by- Sandi - Azsticks
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

settleg said:


> Thanks Sorlenna and AZ Sticks for the recipes. I most definitely will try both! I too love recipes that don't heat up the kitchen.


You are so welcome! Enjoy!!- AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, a different version of cole slaw! I may have to try that one out for the 4th. I love recipes that don't heat up the kitchen in summer. Thanks, Sandi. Glad you decided to join us!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to try this! I've never seen worchestershire in a cole slaw recipe and I am intrigued....love cole slaw especially with BBQ and we do a lot of that during these hot summer days. Thanks so much for sharing.
Click to expand...

You are welcome - I love to try new twists on the classics- much too my husband's dismay! I get tired of the same old thing - maybe that's why I have 8 projects going at once!


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> Good afternoon to all.... Just flying by to say Hi and especially to thank Sam for the slushie recipe..... Had bronchoscope yesterday and they did a couple biopsies. Had expected to be just fine this AM but the throat was a lot soreer than expected. I'm living on cold, slushy drinks and they are helping a whole lot. Of course, the added alcohol lends itself to a little napping and numbing - both good things.......
> 
> Should go back and read ALL the posts, but too sleepy. I did want to just say that I am especially sorry that Dave chose to post one of my comments as being so hurtful to him. Sure was never my intention and I try to always be respectful of everyone's opinions, etc..... and to not comment on controversioal issues..... I cannot believe that anyone else on this thread meant to be disrespectful either. We all have to make our own decisions on participation, priorities, time spent on computer, etc..... I wish him well and will miss his charm and wit. That said, this is still a terrific group and I know Sam will do a great job of keeping us on track....
> 
> Glad for those of you with rain..... It is so hot here.... it gives me one more excse to stay in and hibernate.
> 
> Can't keep a good knitter down. Stopped at LYS on way home from hospital yesterday. A change of ownership prompted a 3 day sale that just was too good to pass up. I'v also just finished my first BSJ and am off to search for the right buttons and spend some time playing with new yarn...


Dreamweaver....so glad to see you on here as I was wondering how you made out. Too bad about the sore throat but glad the slushees are helping. Love it that you even stopped for yarn on your way home from the hospital. Can't keep a good knitter down  :thumbup: Hope you will get good results from the tests!!!

Did you post a picture of the BSJ yet. I sure don't want to miss that. I am so intrigued by that since getting a dvd on a workshop Elizabeth Zimmerman did and she showed one on that.

Daralene


----------



## daralene

AZ Sticks said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow sandi - so glad you decided to quit lurking and joined us - love your recipe - i love coleslaw - think it goes with everything like peanut butter and margaritas. please drop in often - the more people = more idea - more descriptions of places many of us have never been to - i think you will see we are not clickish and really love newcomers. spread the work.
> 
> sam
> 
> I know that you meant "word" Sam - And I will! - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to Sam and the Tea Party - Thank you Sam for stepping up and keeping this party rolling. I have lurked myself and I am guilty of taking advantage of the great ideas for projects and dinner and not "giving back" - In my experience after a group has been together for a while it is almost intimidating for someone new to join in - not that I've ever seen anyone not welcomed - but scrolling through the posts it is obvious that you have gotten to know each other pretty well. I am going to take advantage of our "new" host and will start checking in a couple of times each weekend. I am also going to encourage other KPers that I interact with on other threads to drop by here. I think with all of us putting our 2 cents worth in with recipes and project ideas or patterns that it won't be too much work for Sam! Here is my favorite Coleslaw Recipe -
> Sandi's Coleslaw
> 
> 1 SMALL HEAD OF CABBAGE - SHREDDED
> 1 CUCUMBER - SLICED
> 2 GREEN ONIONS - SLICED
> 2 CELERY STALKS  SLICED THIN
> 2 TOMATOES - CHOPPED
> 1 CARROT  GRATED
> 
> DRESSING:	2/3 CUP MAYO
> 2 TABLESPOONS VINEGAR
> ½ TEASPOON WORCESTERSHIRE
> SALT AND PEPPER
> 
> IF TOO BITTER ADD A TAD OF LEMON JUICE  ALSO YOU MIGHT NEED MORE MAYO TO MOISTEN  BUT DONT ADD IT UNTIL RIGHT BEFORE YOU SERVE THE COLESLAW. IT IS BEST MADE AHEAD OF TIME AND WILL GET WETTER WHEN IT SITS AWHILE.
> 
> I will check back later in the day - I hope to get to know all "ya'll" as time goes by- Sandi - Azsticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Now that sounds like my kind of cole slaw. Thank You so much for contributing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, so glad you are knitting along without any problem after that last one. Smooth knitting is in my forecast for you :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'd cross my fingers, too, but that makes it hard to knit.
> 
> I think if we had a pool, it would have evaporated...!
> 
> And we have another new fire.  This one is down by Carlsbad.
Click to expand...

I'm trying to picture you knitting with your fingers crossed. Made me laugh when you said that. Yes, the pool would be boiling or evaporated.

So sorry to hear about another fire. Do some of them just start because it is so hot. My cousin had a fire and she lives in the south. They said there was no cause for it other than the extreme heat??? Never knew that could happen.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Say, here is a new topic to talk about for the moment. How many of you have installed google chrome as your browser? I keep getting messages about it and dont know really much about it. If you have it, do you like it? I have the Internet Explorer 9 right now. And now there is a Google Chrome download at the top of this page. Just curious if I would benefit from this or not. :?: :?:


----------



## daralene

DS had a performance with his students at the Jazz Festival. Now mind you, these students are people like me and you who like to play so they join a class in Continuing Education. The one lady played saxophone and had just won her spot in the records for doing the longest consecutive exercises. I told my son how impressed I was as she looked older than me. He said she was an incredible lady and used to work in the circus, I think on the high wire. She trains circus workers. Now walking down the street and meeting her you would never suspect how interesting she is. She even wrote her own piece and the group played it at the festival. I imagine some of these students were quite nervous but they handled themselves so well and played great. DS actually played with them instead of standing up front and conducting. They just followed his body language for starting and stopping. You just never know what hidden talents people have :thumbup:

I'm never going to get all these pages read so if I miss something wonderful, shucks. Just know I care about all of you and hope you will all be well. Joe, be well.

For all the countries celebrating special days, Canada, US, Britain, and all those I didn't mention. Have a wonderful safe celebration. Hope you are not in danger from the fires or floods.


----------



## pammie1234

I think someone mentioned the BSJ tutorial on KP. It was very helpful to me. Everyone is so willing to help and answer questions.

I am so glad to hear from so many newbies! This is just a fun group, and we talk about a lot of things, not just knitting. Please continue to join us and share.

To the "oldies" I am so glad that you have stayed with us! I really love hearing about things going on all over the world! I will say that sometimes it can be confusing. Someone mentioned that it was July 1. I thought I had lost a day! Then I checked to see where they were from. And yes, it was already July 1 in their part of the world! I just love this Tea Party!


----------



## pammie1234

Awesome, daralene! I told my family that I was thinking about picking up the saxophone again, but they said practice would interfere with my knitting. I have to admit that was a good point!


----------



## pb54116

Be careful what you wish for. My husband and I spent went up to northern New Hampshire last week, and it rained the whole time we were there. We drove up on Monday through torrential rain and it never stopped until Thursday as we drove home.


----------



## AZ Sticks

You're welcome! I hope you like it! AZ.


daralene said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow sandi - so glad you decided to quit lurking and joined us - love your recipe - i love coleslaw - think it goes with everything like peanut butter and margaritas. please drop in often - the more people = more idea - more descriptions of places many of us have never been to - i think you will see we are not clickish and really love newcomers. spread the work.
> 
> sam
> 
> I know that you meant "word" Sam - And I will! - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to Sam and the Tea Party - Thank you Sam for stepping up and keeping this party rolling. I have lurked myself and I am guilty of taking advantage of the great ideas for projects and dinner and not "giving back" - In my experience after a group has been together for a while it is almost intimidating for someone new to join in - not that I've ever seen anyone not welcomed - but scrolling through the posts it is obvious that you have gotten to know each other pretty well. I am going to take advantage of our "new" host and will start checking in a couple of times each weekend. I am also going to encourage other KPers that I interact with on other threads to drop by here. I think with all of us putting our 2 cents worth in with recipes and project ideas or patterns that it won't be too much work for Sam! Here is my favorite Coleslaw Recipe -
> Sandi's Coleslaw
> 
> 1 SMALL HEAD OF CABBAGE - SHREDDED
> 1 CUCUMBER - SLICED
> 2 GREEN ONIONS - SLICED
> 2 CELERY STALKS  SLICED THIN
> 2 TOMATOES - CHOPPED
> 1 CARROT  GRATED
> 
> DRESSING:	2/3 CUP MAYO
> 2 TABLESPOONS VINEGAR
> ½ TEASPOON WORCESTERSHIRE
> SALT AND PEPPER
> 
> IF TOO BITTER ADD A TAD OF LEMON JUICE  ALSO YOU MIGHT NEED MORE MAYO TO MOISTEN  BUT DONT ADD IT UNTIL RIGHT BEFORE YOU SERVE THE COLESLAW. IT IS BEST MADE AHEAD OF TIME AND WILL GET WETTER WHEN IT SITS AWHILE.
> 
> I will check back later in the day - I hope to get to know all "ya'll" as time goes by- Sandi - Azsticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that sounds like my kind of cole slaw. Thank You so much for contributing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## pb54116

5mmdpns said:


> Say, here is a new topic to talk about for the moment. How many of you have installed google chrome as your browser? I keep getting messages about it and dont know really much about it. If you have it, do you like it? I have the Internet Explorer 9 right now. And now there is a Google Chrome download at the top of this page. Just curious if I would benefit from this or not. :?: :?:


I had always used IE but was having trouble posting pictures to KP after a recent IE update. KP Admin suggested I download Google Chrome, and now I am able to post photos when I sign on with GC.


----------



## patocenizo

So those are just fantastic, are you sharing the pattern?


myfanwy said:


> Well, watching the TP all day really increased my output!! Also not having the dear other half to cook for makes for a lot more time. Between Tuesday and Thursday I completed a cowl made of seven loops, designed by Kirsten Johnstone.
> And today, which I am christening as TP [AD] that is Tea Party [After Dave], I completed a matching Beanie- of my own design. Photos attached.


----------



## patocenizo

I don't know if I sent this correctly but I'd love to have the pattern for the cowl and beanie cap!


myfanwy said:


> Well, watching the TP all day really increased my output!! Also not having the dear other half to cook for makes for a lot more time. Between Tuesday and Thursday I completed a cowl made of seven loops, designed by Kirsten Johnstone.
> And today, which I am christening as TP [AD] that is Tea Party [After Dave], I completed a matching Beanie- of my own design. Photos attached.


----------



## Marianne818

My oh MY what a heat wave is going around the South these days!! We are getting higher temps than ever recorded in Georgia this week. My garage was showing 118 F, have a fan going and the door raised a bit trying to get some air movement and hopefully cool it a bit. Sunday is supposed to be around 103 here in the mountains, prayers are with all that are suffering in this heat! 
The Colorado fires are very personal for me, I have a nephew who lost his home, luckily they were on vacation and the pets were being boarded, but they lost everything, they are in their camper at a friends home, so have a place to stay for now. My heart and prayers are with all that are affected by the fires all over, just so heartbreaking! Remember all the fire personel also, they risk their lives daily!
Love all the recipes, I can't have mayo but my family can and I'm sure they will love the cole slaw! I use the same green bean casserole recipe, how cool is that??? :lol: 
I copied the PDF for both shawls always glad to have new patterns ;-) 
So many new faces, LOVE it!! Welcome and come back often! 
Ceile I am so happy for you!!! You'll be knitting in no time!! Do like everyone says and stay ahead of the pain with the pills.. takes longer to take effect if you wait too long! 
Dreamweaver, keeping you in our prayers!! Keeping all my Tea Party friends in prayers always!
Marianne
If I missed responding about something I'm sorry.. had a lot of pages to catch up on! And it's just Saturday :lol: 
Marianne


----------



## cmaliza

Well.....I have been away for a couple of weeks and things have really popped! 

I am sorry that Dave has decided to leave the tea party. He provided a stimulus for many interesting and challenging conversations. I had not noticed anyone being particularly disrespectful of his postings and contributions. One of the things I did enjoy about his participation was the discussion generated by our differences, and the challenge of trying to sort them out into a language that we all could understand....coming to the realization that we had much in common and much to share. I hope we continue to share and explain our differences. That's what this world needs more of....understanding of our differences and how similar we really are. Okay...off my soapbox....
Dave, you will be missed...and I really think people did not really intend to be insulting.
Sam, you have proven yourself to be a capable and charming host for the tea party...so we welcome the new pages.

We have just gotten back from a 2600+ mile road trip to Miami and back. Whew! It's so hot up here in Ohio that I keep looking for the palm trees! We went to Miami to help our daughter find a wedding dress. We did....and it is gorgeous! One more thing "checked off" the list. 

The sun is setting over the western end of Lake Erie, so I'll sign off for now. Blessings to all...stay cool, hope everyone's problems are being taken care of, and relax with a cup of tea....."doctored" to your specifications. It's kinda' too hot for knitting, but if you have ac...enjoy!
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam

i asked the guy that fixes my computer about that 5mmdpns - all he said was - "you don't want that".

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Say, here is a new topic to talk about for the moment. How many of you have installed google chrome as your browser? I keep getting messages about it and dont know really much about it. If you have it, do you like it? I have the Internet Explorer 9 right now. And now there is a Google Chrome download at the top of this page. Just curious if I would benefit from this or not. :?: :?:


----------



## Marianne818

Watermelon Pickles

3 pounds white portion watermelon rind, cubed
5 cups sugar
2 cups cider vinegar
1 cup water
1 Tbsp. whole cloves
1 Tbsp. whole allspice
3 cinnamon sticks, 3 inches each
1 lemon, sliced

Put watermelon cubes in a large pot with enough salted water to cover. Soak overnight. Drain. Cover with fresh, cold water and bring to a boil. Cook over low heat until tender. Drain. In another large pot, combine sugar, vinegar and water. Tie cloves, allspice, cinnamon and lemon in a cheesecloth bag. Add to sugar mixture and stir over medium heat until mixture boils. Boil 5 minutes. Add watermelon cubes and simmer until translucent, about 15 minutes. Remove spice bag and pack pickles in hot, sterilized jars. Refrigerate 2 weeks before using. Makes 4 quarts.

Found this in my Dad's stack of recipe cards...was a family favorite and the jars didn't last long when we found out he had made them ;-)


----------



## Bulldog

Hey ya'll! I'm back. Can't type much as I have to roll from side to back to side for a while. Surgery took five hours. I was in hospital from Monday until Thursday. Dr said paid would be worse post op this time and he is so right. It is extremely painful. I take my pain pills faithfully. Haven't figured out how to wash my hair yet. Can't get incision wet until staples are removed on the fifth. Your prayers carried me through. Everything I was frightened of I got through.

I am shocked about Dave, but do not feel people should have been singled out and do not feel that comments made were meant the way they were taken. That said, Sam I have always loved it when you hosted and so appreciate your stepping up to the plate.

Marianne, we all would be heartbroken if you left. You should see our yard. We paid megabucks to have our yard landscacped last year and it is brown.

jynx, glad your tests are over. Will be praying for good report not.

Ceili, my heart goes out to you at having such a bad break. Take those pain pills regularly while you need them.

Will write more later as I can. So good to be back and once again Sam, we are all cheering you on and very grateful to you for keeping us together.


----------



## iamsam

pb54116 - have not seen you on the tea party before - sorry i missed you so i will welcome you now - come visit us often and join in the conversation - even introduce a new subject. we love new people and hope they stay.

sam



pb54116 said:


> Be careful what you wish for. My husband and I spent went up to northern New Hampshire last week, and it rained the whole time we were there. We drove up on Monday through torrential rain and it never stopped until Thursday as we drove home.


----------



## mjs

I tried to post this picture in answer to another thread, but it just would not load. After what someone just said I decided to try in chrome. So if it goes, that's why it's here.


----------



## Bulldog

Jynx, I meant to type a w instead of a t on the not. You take care of yourself. We all love you.


----------



## wannabear

thewren said:


> i asked the guy that fixes my computer about that 5mmdpns - all he said was - "you don't want that".
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say, here is a new topic to talk about for the moment. How many of you have installed google chrome as your browser? I keep getting messages about it and dont know really much about it. If you have it, do you like it? I have the Internet Explorer 9 right now. And now there is a Google Chrome download at the top of this page. Just curious if I would benefit from this or not. :?: :?:
Click to expand...

My daughter is using Chrome and I don't like it at all. I downloaded it and after a couple of days I went back to Mozilla. However she loves it, so it all averages out to a hung jury.


----------



## iamsam

carol - very happy you had a good time in miami - i'm sure it was hot there also. glad you made it home safely. let us hear from you as you find time.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Well.....I have been away for a couple of weeks and things have really popped!
> 
> I am sorry that Dave has decided to leave the tea party. He provided a stimulus for many interesting and challenging conversations. I had not noticed anyone being particularly disrespectful of his postings and contributions. One of the things I did enjoy about his participation was the discussion generated by our differences, and the challenge of trying to sort them out into a language that we all could understand....coming to the realization that we had much in common and much to share. I hope we continue to share and explain our differences. That's what this world needs more of....understanding of our differences and how similar we really are. Okay...off my soapbox....
> Dave, you will be missed...and I really think people did not really intend to be insulting.
> Sam, you have proven yourself to be a capable and charming host for the tea party...so we welcome the new pages.
> 
> We have just gotten back from a 2600+ mile road trip to Miami and back. Whew! It's so hot up here in Ohio that I keep looking for the palm trees! We went to Miami to help our daughter find a wedding dress. We did....and it is gorgeous! One more thing "checked off" the list.
> 
> The sun is setting over the western end of Lake Erie, so I'll sign off for now. Blessings to all...stay cool, hope everyone's problems are being taken care of, and relax with a cup of tea....."doctored" to your specifications. It's kinda' too hot for knitting, but if you have ac...enjoy!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam

they sound really good marianne - thanks for the recipe. and watermellons are in season - so will ask heidi to save some rind.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Watermelon Pickles
> 
> 3 pounds white portion watermelon rind, cubed
> 5 cups sugar
> 2 cups cider vinegar
> 1 cup water
> 1 Tbsp. whole cloves
> 1 Tbsp. whole allspice
> 3 cinnamon sticks, 3 inches each
> 1 lemon, sliced
> 
> Put watermelon cubes in a large pot with enough salted water to cover. Soak overnight. Drain. Cover with fresh, cold water and bring to a boil. Cook over low heat until tender. Drain. In another large pot, combine sugar, vinegar and water. Tie cloves, allspice, cinnamon and lemon in a cheesecloth bag. Add to sugar mixture and stir over medium heat until mixture boils. Boil 5 minutes. Add watermelon cubes and simmer until translucent, about 15 minutes. Remove spice bag and pack pickles in hot, sterilized jars. Refrigerate 2 weeks before using. Makes 4 quarts.
> 
> Found this in my Dad's stack of recipe cards...was a family favorite and the jars didn't last long when we found out he had made them ;-)


----------



## patocenizo

Just read this recipe to my husband and he is salivating!


Marianne818 said:


> Watermelon Pickles
> 
> 3 pounds white portion watermelon rind, cubed
> 5 cups sugar
> 2 cups cider vinegar
> 1 cup water
> 1 Tbsp. whole cloves
> 1 Tbsp. whole allspice
> 3 cinnamon sticks, 3 inches each
> 1 lemon, sliced
> 
> Put watermelon cubes in a large pot with enough salted water to cover. Soak overnight. Drain. Cover with fresh, cold water and bring to a boil. Cook over low heat until tender. Drain. In another large pot, combine sugar, vinegar and water. Tie cloves, allspice, cinnamon and lemon in a cheesecloth bag. Add to sugar mixture and stir over medium heat until mixture boils. Boil 5 minutes. Add watermelon cubes and simmer until translucent, about 15 minutes. Remove spice bag and pack pickles in hot, sterilized jars. Refrigerate 2 weeks before using. Makes 4 quarts.
> 
> Found this in my Dad's stack of recipe cards...was a family favorite and the jars didn't last long when we found out he had made them ;-)


----------



## KatyNora

Wow! Tea Party has been busy this weekend. I have finally caught up after being away from the 'puter most of yesterday and today. Sam, you are doing a great job! Of course, I would expect nothing less from a sometime Seattleite.  There have been so many posts I wanted to comment on that I can't possibly address them all, so I'll settle for saying that I'm glad things are going better for some of us, and I'm sending positive energy to those still dealing with life's challenges. And Paula, I'm delighted that your little grandbaby is doing so well!

My Evernote account is filling up with plenty of recipes this week. For someone who doesn't cook much, I sure do collect a lot of food info. It occurred to me that, even in Dave's absence, we are still a world-wide community with different ways of figuring our food measurements. Lacking Dave's excellent math skills, I googled UK to US/US to UK recipe conversions and found a number of helpful sites, but most of them were conversion charts that would still leave us to do our own math. Then I found http://www.convert-me.com/en/convert/cooking This site has a list of standard cooking ingredients; just plug in the recipe quantity and hit the convert button to get a full list of all the US/UK/metric equivalents. I thought it might come in handy for some of us. :roll: And speaking of food, I'd best go and feed the dogs now. See y'all later.


----------



## iamsam

bulldog - glad you are home and doing well - i agree - pain pills on schedule - i really dislike pain - especially when it is my own.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Hey ya'll! I'm back. Can't type much as I have to roll from side to back to side for a while. Surgery took five hours. I was in hospital from Monday until Thursday. Dr said paid would be worse post op this time and he is so right. It is extremely painful. I take my pain pills faithfully. Haven't figured out how to wash my hair yet. Can't get incision wet until staples are removed on the fifth. Your prayers carried me through. Everything I was frightened of I got through.
> 
> I am shocked about Dave, but do not feel people should have been singled out and do not feel that comments made were meant the way they were taken. That said, Sam I have always loved it when you hosted and so appreciate your stepping up to the plate.
> 
> Marianne, we all would be heartbroken if you left. You should see our yard. We paid megabucks to have our yard landscacped last year and it is brown.
> 
> jynx, glad your tests are over. Will be praying for good report not.
> 
> Ceili, my heart goes out to you at having such a bad break. Take those pain pills regularly while you need them.
> 
> Will write more later as I can. So good to be back and once again Sam, we are all cheering you on and very grateful to you for keeping us together.


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i asked the guy that fixes my computer about that 5mmdpns - all he said was - "you don't want that".
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say, here is a new topic to talk about for the moment. How many of you have installed google chrome as your browser? I keep getting messages about it and dont know really much about it. If you have it, do you like it? I have the Internet Explorer 9 right now. And now there is a Google Chrome download at the top of this page. Just curious if I would benefit from this or not. :?: :?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My daughter is using Chrome and I don't like it at all. I downloaded it and after a couple of days I went back to Mozilla. However she loves it, so it all averages out to a hung jury.
Click to expand...

I tried it in the very early days and it lacked some options I wanted. It was annoying that there was no provision for feedback. I'm not sure what was lacking, but if I use it for a while I may find out. Or they may have made some changes.


----------



## iamsam

how cute is that mjs - very nice.

sam



mjs said:


> I tried to post this picture in answer to another thread, but it just would not load. After what someone just said I decided to try in chrome. So if it goes, that's why it's here.


----------



## iamsam

thanks katynora - that conversion ap will come in handy for all of us at one time or another.

will be in seattle in august.

sam



KatyNora said:


> Wow! Tea Party has been busy this weekend. I have finally caught up after being away from the 'puter most of yesterday and today. Sam, you are doing a great job! Of course, I would expect nothing less from a sometime Seattleite.  There have been so many posts I wanted to comment on that I can't possibly address them all, so I'll settle for saying that I'm glad things are going better for some of us, and I'm sending positive energy to those still dealing with life's challenges. And Paula, I'm delighted that your little grandbaby is doing so well!
> 
> My Evernote account is filling up with plenty of recipes this week. For someone who doesn't cook much, I sure do collect a lot of food info. It occurred to me that, even in Dave's absence, we are still a world-wide community with different ways of figuring our food measurements. Lacking Dave's excellent math skills, I googled UK to US/US to UK recipe conversions and found a number of helpful sites, but most of them were conversion charts that would still leave us to do our own math. Then I found http://www.convert-me.com/en/convert/cooking This site has a list of standard cooking ingredients; just plug in the recipe quantity and hit the convert button to get a full list of all the US/UK/metric equivalents. I thought it might come in handy for some of us. :roll: And speaking of food, I'd best go and feed the dogs now. See y'all later.


----------



## patocenizo

You are right, I also looked at it on Ravelry and it does not look the same. I can't wait to get to my computer at home to look at it closer.


5mmdpns said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have tried to find the cowl that several of you are talking about having knitted. I've scanned through the early postings this week and still am clueless as to where the pattern is. Can anyone enlighten me please?
> 
> 
> 
> it was posted on the 22nd June party, 5mmdpn's will probably be able to help you out. The designer is Kirsten Johnstone 2009 I also have, <www.assemblage.typepad.com>
> Hope that is of some help!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe this is the pattern. It is called Looped Loop or something like it. http://www.kirstenjohnstone.com/assemblage-shop/looped-loop/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not the pattern. It's called Seven Circle Cowl. Google it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Myfanwy did make seven "circles" in her cowl, but if you look at the photo she posted, these circles do not "end" but rather are knit one and then the next one is also knit right to it. It is not seven individual circles that she knit as the Seven Circle Cowl is. I also went to the assemblage site that she posted and it is the Looped Loop cowl that I believe she knitted, only she added to it to make it deeper.
> I did google the Seven Circle Cowl and it did not look right. The Seven Circle Cowl looks like seven individual "ropes" and not like myfanwy's cowl.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> how cute is that mjs - very nice.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to post this picture in answer to another thread, but it just would not load. After what someone just said I decided to try in chrome. So if it goes, that's why it's here.
Click to expand...

Looks like chrome is better for posting pictures than firefox. But there appears to be quite a steep learning curve and I'm not sure I want to bother as long as I'm not trying to post a picture, which I seldom do. Not a lot to post when I'm still working on an afghan begun last October.


----------



## wannabear

Can't imagine anybody being afraid to join in on the tea party. That's a real shame, because we missed out on their company and comments all this time. Not to mention, recipes! Just so long as nobody expects us to actually talk about knitting. We're just way too busy discussing cookies, and squash, and tomatoes, and casseroles, and salads, and yes, peanut butter.


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> So sorry to hear about another fire. Do some of them just start because it is so hot. My cousin had a fire and she lives in the south. They said there was no cause for it other than the extreme heat??? Never knew that could happen.


Sometimes, I guess we can say "spontaneous combustion," but this new one comes from "dry lightning" (we get storms that thunder & lightning but either no rain falls or we get virga (rain that evaporates before it hits the ground). The first time I saw that it freaked me out until someone explained what it was. So, the lightning travels to the ground without any water to keep it from igniting anything.

Marianne, so sorry to hear of your family's loss...almost as bad, there was a news story on about how a woman came home after evacuating, relieved to see her house still standing, only to find out someone had broken in, stolen her car and stuff from her house! I say shootin's too good for someone who'd pull that. :evil:

5mmdpns, I use Firefox...have not had trouble with pictures so far, and have had several people tell me Chrome isn't good. It may depend on your OS, among other things, so I don't know if you'd like it or not. I suppose you could get it, try it out, and then uninstall if you don't.

Oh, Bulldog! I just saw your post! Congrats on a successful surgery, and may you mend well & quickly!

And...I may have jinxed myself or done something awesome. LOL I don't know yet, but I just realized on row 5 of the lace that the stitches I'm adding for increases at the beginning and end of each row has shifted the chart each time...but you know what? I'm going to continue anyway and see how different it is--it may turn out to be more interesting than the original! If it does work, I guess I'll have my title--I'll call it "Accidental Shift." :XD:


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear about another fire. Do some of them just start because it is so hot. My cousin had a fire and she lives in the south. They said there was no cause for it other than the extreme heat??? Never knew that could happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, I guess we can say "spontaneous combustion," but this new one comes from "dry lightning" (we get storms that thunder & lightning but either no rain falls or we get virga (rain that evaporates before it hits the ground). The first time I saw that it freaked me out until someone explained what it was. So, the lightning travels to the ground without any water to keep it from igniting anything.
> 
> Marianne, so sorry to hear of your family's loss...almost as bad, there was a news story on about how a woman came home after evacuating, relieved to see her house still standing, only to find out someone had broken in, stolen her car and stuff from her house! I say shootin's too good for someone who'd pull that. :evil:
> 
> 5mmdpns, I use Firefox...have not had trouble with pictures so far, and have had several people tell me Chrome isn't good. It may depend on your OS, among other things, so I don't know if you'd like it or not. I suppose you could get it, try it out, and then uninstall if you don't.
> 
> Oh, Bulldog! I just saw your post! Congrats on a successful surgery, and may you mend well & quickly!
> 
> And...I may have jinxed myself or done something awesome. LOL I don't know yet, but I just realized on row 5 of the lace that the stitches I'm adding for increases at the beginning and end of each row has shifted the chart each time...but you know what? I'm going to continue anyway and see how different it is--it may turn out to be more interesting than the original! If it does work, I guess I'll have my title--I'll call it "Accidental Shift." :XD:
Click to expand...

You don't have to uninstall chrome. You can just choose not to use it. I've had it on all this time and just used it tonight. And now I'm back to firefox.


----------



## Joe P

Am I nuts but aren't there just a whole bunch of new tea partners? Wow, I am blown away about the variety of new people and I truly welcome you all each and everyone of you. TPAD interesting set of letters. Life is really very short and we all need to make the best of it for each of us and our loved friends here on the TP. 

Sam, you are doing a fabulous job and you are commenting on almost everything, how do you keep it straight? I love the attentiveness of our host and hang in there and as you say you will ask when you need a break or help. I will try my best to help in any way I can. 

I am watching the opera, "Rodelinda" by Handel on our educational channel from the Metropolitan Opera of New York. I remember going to the Opera in Seattle at the Opera House that was built for the World's Fair in there in 1961, the year I graduated from high school. Well, anyway we went with Marian and her husband and came back to their house for tomato aspic and lovely talk. My former wife and I went many times by ourselves and I always packed lovely little sandwiches, with a sweet and a small bottle of wine chilled in an insulated container with lovely wine glasses and we spread it out in the front seat and played the opera on the radio from King radio (classical station in Seattle) as they sometimes broadcasted it afterwards, drank and ate and had the windows up and had the a/c or just the fan going so everyone could get out of the garage parking across the street from the Opera house. We giggled when we finished because the garage was totally empty and we just leisurely drove out and home. One glass was not one to get us so we could not drive. Those were wonderful experiences.

Many monied people would all be going to fancy parties or night spots that cost so much and of course being seen was important to them, I suppose. We enjoyed the time away from people after working all week in our teaching jobs and had time to savor the Opera and dream of another time and people and their culture in the lovely costumes, sets and music. We were and are so fortunate. 

Have a great week end, kids. Enough nostalgia>> joe p


----------



## Sorlenna

Joe! How are you? Thanks for jogging my memory about that tomato aspic--need to try that...I'll have to put shrimp on my list again as I used the last bunch for something else to whip up a quick dinner.


----------



## Joe P

Sorlenna, I am doing 100% better, hon. I get to go to Mass tomorrow morning for the first time in forever and I am so glad to be back to it. I love my church. I mentioned earlier, I think, that I have to have X Rays with contrast Monday morning early to finish all the tests for the gerintologist to look at. He will then call me in for a consultation, I suppose. I am sticking to the food plan strictly. I feel so good with this food plan and might just continue even if it is the gall bladder and I get operated on as the digestion is so much better in my system. Take care and thanks, kid for asking. joe p


----------



## Marianne818

Oh Bulldog, so glad to hear from you!!! Take those pain pills and follow instructions and you'll be better soon!! Keeping you in prayers, let us know how you are doing!!
Joe, thanks for the nostalgia, always interesting for sure! Hope you are feeling better each day! Have you in prayers.
I have Google Chrome, but prefer regular Google and use Firefox, very secure and all my computer geek kiddos (DS and friends) monitor my security like hawks. 
I'm always excited when the first of the month come along, that means I have added room on my Evernote account,  with all the recipes and patterns this group presents I seem to push the limit every month :roll: 
Sam you are doing quite splendidly with hosting, thank you oh so much. Just sing out if you do need a break, there are many that would step in I'm sure! 
I hit the jackpot with Pop's recipe cards, just have to decipher them before I can posts, he was a chemist and his handwriting is a bit hard to read. 
BBL


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> thanks katynora - that conversion ap will come in handy for all of us at one time or another.
> 
> will be in seattle in august.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Tea Party has been busy this weekend. I have finally caught up after being away from the 'puter most of yesterday and today. Sam, you are doing a great job! Of course, I would expect nothing less from a sometime Seattleite.
Click to expand...

OK, fellow Puget Sounders, I think I see an opportunity here. Do you think we can arrange a knit-in or a yarn crawl or some such thing when Sam comes to town? It would be a fun way to meet some of our fellow KPers. Sam, when in August will you be here, and will your schedule allow some meet-n-greet time?


----------



## bellestarr12

Pontuf said:


> It's been over 100 degrees here in Arizona for over a week! The grass and the animals are stressing. The jackrabbits are drinking out of the pool. I put out water for my coyotes. They were digging up the irrigation lines and chewing the hoses. DH saw the male laying in the water on the first landing in the pool!!! Smart coyote. Hope he knows how to swim.


It's hot here, all right! We don't have a pool but do have several "water stations" in the yard for the birds and other critters, and they're making good use of them, like these goldfinches.


----------



## Joe P

I love the "Yarn Crawl" idea in Seattle. I am from Seattle and I have family there. August in Seattle is always perfect but I remember we try not to tell people that as the place would be too crowded. He he. I would love to fly up for a crawl. I suppose I won't but it would be fun. My knitting group at the Acorn would be a great place for y'all to visit. let me know. joe p


----------



## bellestarr12

Marianne818 said:


> Watermelon Pickles
> 
> 3 pounds white portion watermelon rind, cubed
> 5 cups sugar
> 2 cups cider vinegar
> 1 cup water
> 1 Tbsp. whole cloves
> 1 Tbsp. whole allspice
> 3 cinnamon sticks, 3 inches each
> 1 lemon, sliced
> 
> Put watermelon cubes in a large pot with enough salted water to cover. Soak overnight. Drain. Cover with fresh, cold water and bring to a boil. Cook over low heat until tender. Drain. In another large pot, combine sugar, vinegar and water. Tie cloves, allspice, cinnamon and lemon in a cheesecloth bag. Add to sugar mixture and stir over medium heat until mixture boils. Boil 5 minutes. Add watermelon cubes and simmer until translucent, about 15 minutes. Remove spice bag and pack pickles in hot, sterilized jars. Refrigerate 2 weeks before using. Makes 4 quarts.
> 
> Found this in my Dad's stack of recipe cards...was a family favorite and the jars didn't last long when we found out he had made them ;-)


Marianne, my grandma used to make these and I loved them! Paid quite a bit for a jar at a kinda snooty upscale market last year and they weren't nearly as good. Since I don't have Grandma's recipe, I may have to give yours a try! :-D


----------



## jheiens

Joe--I've been following your health adventures for the last several weeks and am glad that you seem to be feeling so much better. Take care and be well. You are missed when you're not up to par and able to post.


----------



## jheiens

Bellestarr--that's a really special picture seeing the goldfinches at your watering spot. Thanks for posting. Joy


----------



## Edith M

Marianne818 said:


> Watermelon Pickles
> 
> 3 pounds white portion watermelon rind, cubed
> 5 cups sugar
> 2 cups cider vinegar
> 1 cup water
> 1 Tbsp. whole cloves
> 1 Tbsp. whole allspice
> 3 cinnamon sticks, 3 inches each
> 1 lemon, sliced
> 
> Put watermelon cubes in a large pot with enough salted water to cover. Soak overnight. Drain. Cover with fresh, cold water and bring to a boil. Cook over low heat until tender. Drain. In another large pot, combine sugar, vinegar and water. Tie cloves, allspice, cinnamon and lemon in a cheesecloth bag. Add to sugar mixture and stir over medium heat until mixture boils. Boil 5 minutes. Add watermelon cubes and simmer until translucent, about 15 minutes. Remove spice bag and pack pickles in hot, sterilized jars. Refrigerate 2 weeks before using. Makes 4 quarts.
> 
> Found this in my Dad's stack of recipe cards...was a family favorite and the jars didn't last long when we found out he had made them ;-)


THANKYOU !! I love watermelon rind pickles and lost my receipe. This sounds close to it. Have put watermelon on my shopping list. Edith M


----------



## dandylion

KatyNora said:


> Wow! Tea Party has been busy this weekend. I have finally caught up after being away from the 'puter most of yesterday and today. Sam, you are doing a great job! Of course, I would expect nothing less from a sometime Seattleite.  There have been so many posts I wanted to comment on that I can't possibly address them all, so I'll settle for saying that I'm glad things are going better for some of us, and I'm sending positive energy to those still dealing with life's challenges. And Paula, I'm delighted that your little grandbaby is doing so well!
> 
> My Evernote account is filling up with plenty of recipes this week. For someone who doesn't cook much, I sure do collect a lot of food info. It occurred to me that, even in Dave's absence, we are still a world-wide community with different ways of figuring our food measurements. Lacking Dave's excellent math skills, I googled UK to US/US to UK recipe conversions and found a number of helpful sites, but most of them were conversion charts that would still leave us to do our own math. Then I found http://www.convert-me.com/en/convert/cooking This site has a list of standard cooking ingredients; just plug in the recipe quantity and hit the convert button to get a full list of all the US/UK/metric equivalents. I thought it might come in handy for some of us. :roll: And speaking of food, I'd best go and feed the dogs now. See y'all later.


Wow, this was very thoughtful of you. Thanks so much! sue


----------



## bellestarr12

thewren said:


> thanks bellestarr - what a great idea to recycle the water that comes out of the swamp cooler.
> 
> when we drove to california in '51 (in a 51 ford coupe - five of us) - there were cars that had what looked like a electrolux canister in their window. it was filled with water and the air coming in the front and over the water into the car was supposed to cool the inside. don't know how well it worked - ounds like an early mobile swamp cooler. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, I've seen pictures of those early auto "air conditioners" (thought they looked really cool, pun only slightly intended) and I've been told that early settlers here in southern AZ did something similar to cool their houses: they'd soak burlap in water and then hang it in their open windows. It blocked the sunlight and the breeze through the wet fabric helped cool the inside. I'm sure the old adobe buildings stayed cooler than modern ones, too - the thick brick walls in the first house we lived in here kept it cooler than our present house. And it's hotter now than a century ago too, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 - what makes a swamp cooler cheaper to ruin?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - is your cooler called a "swamp cooler". i think those are the ones that sit on top the house. does it really stop working altogether. that would not be good in the heat that you get.
> 
> the rain has stopped - not nearly enough but beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what it is, and when it's humid, the thing doesn't work worth a darn. It will blow air but the air is not cold--I told DD yesterday all it does is make noise and run up the electric bill--it's like having a teenager again! Ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, that's what we have too, and various fans scattered around the different rooms for the humid times. However, when it's dry (which unfortunately is most of the time) the swamp cooler works very well and costs much less to run than air conditioning!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't use nearly as much electricity as AC (even when we supplement with fans). When we first moved to Tucson we lived in a little brick house with a swamp cooler, and then a couple of years later (in June, which some say is our hottest month here) moved to an apartment with AC - the first month our electric bill tripled! Some people have both, so that when the humidity hits during monsoon season they can run AC, but we don't.
> 
> The swamp cooler does use water, but since we also have a garden our water bill goes up significantly in summer anyway. We direct the water draining from the cooler to plants that then don't need any more water. And apparently recent studies show that overall (monthly utility bills and installation and initial cost of the units) swamp coolers are more economical. I don't remember exactly where I read that, only that it was a reliable source.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

AZ Sticks said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, a different version of cole slaw! I may have to try that one out for the 4th. I love recipes that don't heat up the kitchen in summer. Thanks, Sandi. Glad you decided to join us!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to try this! I've never seen worchestershire in a cole slaw recipe and I am intrigued....love cole slaw especially with BBQ and we do a lot of that during these hot summer days. Thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are welcome - I love to try new twists on the classics- much too my husband's dismay! I get tired of the same old thing - maybe that's why I have 8 projects going at once!
Click to expand...

Sounds familiar; me too! My kids won't let me mess around with some classics like lasagna -- but I try different versions from time to time...just want to see how it will turn out. Same thing with knitting/crocheting.


----------



## bellestarr12

jheiens said:


> Bellestarr--that's a really special picture seeing the goldfinches at your watering spot. Thanks for posting. Joy


You're welcome, Joy! We try to make our yard inviting to the wildlife and it's become a very entertaining place.


----------



## Sorlenna

bellestarr12 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bellestarr--that's a really special picture seeing the goldfinches at your watering spot. Thanks for posting. Joy
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome, Joy! We try to make our yard inviting to the wildlife and it's become a very entertaining place.
Click to expand...

We get finches around here and some sparrows, and they are quite enjoyable to watch/listen to.

Glad to hear you sounding more chipper and like your old self, Joe.  And here's to good news from the doc! Bub goes on Tuesday for his usual checkup...don't expect anything, but just in case, send some good thoughts our way, too.

Up to 113 stitches...!


----------



## Marianne818

bellestarr12 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon Pickles
> 
> 3 pounds white portion watermelon rind, cubed
> 5 cups sugar
> 2 cups cider vinegar
> 1 cup water
> 1 Tbsp. whole cloves
> 1 Tbsp. whole allspice
> 3 cinnamon sticks, 3 inches each
> 1 lemon, sliced
> 
> Put watermelon cubes in a large pot with enough salted water to cover. Soak overnight. Drain. Cover with fresh, cold water and bring to a boil. Cook over low heat until tender. Drain. In another large pot, combine sugar, vinegar and water. Tie cloves, allspice, cinnamon and lemon in a cheesecloth bag. Add to sugar mixture and stir over medium heat until mixture boils. Boil 5 minutes. Add watermelon cubes and simmer until translucent, about 15 minutes. Remove spice bag and pack pickles in hot, sterilized jars. Refrigerate 2 weeks before using. Makes 4 quarts.
> 
> Found this in my Dad's stack of recipe cards...was a family favorite and the jars didn't last long when we found out he had made them ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, my grandma used to make these and I loved them! Paid quite a bit for a jar at a kinda snooty upscale market last year and they weren't nearly as good. Since I don't have Grandma's recipe, I may have to give yours a try! :-D
Click to expand...

I found my Aunt's recipe also.. she made hers in spears.. I'm trying to decipher her writing, she has notes alllll over it, LOL... Cindi is working on it also.. give these a try.. I don't like watermelon but will purchase one for Mom just so I can make these, :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorlenna said:


> Joe! How are you? Thanks for jogging my memory about that tomato aspic--need to try that...I'll have to put shrimp on my list again as I used the last bunch for something else to whip up a quick dinner.


That's one of my favorite things too, but I keep forgetting about it....I think back to many special occasions when I eat it. Isn't it something the way smells and taste can bring on such nostalgia?


----------



## bellestarr12

Marianne818 said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon Pickles
> 
> 3 pounds white portion watermelon rind, cubed
> 5 cups sugar
> 2 cups cider vinegar
> 1 cup water
> 1 Tbsp. whole cloves
> 1 Tbsp. whole allspice
> 3 cinnamon sticks, 3 inches each
> 1 lemon, sliced
> 
> Put watermelon cubes in a large pot with enough salted water to cover. Soak overnight. Drain. Cover with fresh, cold water and bring to a boil. Cook over low heat until tender. Drain. In another large pot, combine sugar, vinegar and water. Tie cloves, allspice, cinnamon and lemon in a cheesecloth bag. Add to sugar mixture and stir over medium heat until mixture boils. Boil 5 minutes. Add watermelon cubes and simmer until translucent, about 15 minutes. Remove spice bag and pack pickles in hot, sterilized jars. Refrigerate 2 weeks before using. Makes 4 quarts.
> 
> Found this in my Dad's stack of recipe cards...was a family favorite and the jars didn't last long when we found out he had made them ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, my grandma used to make these and I loved them! Paid quite a bit for a jar at a kinda snooty upscale market last year and they weren't nearly as good. Since I don't have Grandma's recipe, I may have to give yours a try! :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found my Aunt's recipe also.. she made hers in spears.. I'm trying to decipher her writing, she has notes alllll over it, LOL... Cindi is working on it also.. give these a try.. I don't like watermelon but will purchase one for Mom just so I can make these, :lol:
Click to expand...

Marianne, you're a good daughter :thumbup:


----------



## Janelise

Being from "down under" I've not heard of these obviously popular Watermelon Pickles. The recipe sounds yummy but I would like to know, please, how you use them? Thanks


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm going to call it a night---so good to see so many new people to our tea party....welcome..it's so nice to meet you and look forward to seeing all your posts.

Jinx--hope you get good news and that the throat feels better soon. Best wishes to all who are facing health challenges or in the process of overcoming them---we're all here for you.

Can't wait to try the new recipes - my grandma made watermelon rind pickles so have to try them soon just in her memory.

Sam - you're a superb host! I'm currently in Springfield, IL and we're getting a very nice rain - hope it's headed your way. Good night all.


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> Watermelon Pickles
> 
> 3 pounds white portion watermelon rind, cubed
> 5 cups sugar
> 2 cups cider vinegar
> 1 cup water
> 1 Tbsp. whole cloves
> 1 Tbsp. whole allspice
> 3 cinnamon sticks, 3 inches each
> 1 lemon, sliced
> 
> Put watermelon cubes in a large pot with enough salted water to cover. Soak overnight. Drain. Cover with fresh, cold water and bring to a boil. Cook over low heat until tender. Drain. In another large pot, combine sugar, vinegar and water. Tie cloves, allspice, cinnamon and lemon in a cheesecloth bag. Add to sugar mixture and stir over medium heat until mixture boils. Boil 5 minutes. Add watermelon cubes and simmer until translucent, about 15 minutes. Remove spice bag and pack pickles in hot, sterilized jars. Refrigerate 2 weeks before using. Makes 4 quarts.
> 
> Found this in my Dad's stack of recipe cards...was a family favorite and the jars didn't last long when we found out he had made them ;-)


I was wondering what to do with the watermelon rinds other than composting them. Thank you.
Daralene


----------



## daralene

dandylion said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Tea Party has been busy this weekend. I have finally caught up after being away from the 'puter most of yesterday and today. Sam, you are doing a great job! Of course, I would expect nothing less from a sometime Seattleite.  There have been so many posts I wanted to comment on that I can't possibly address them all, so I'll settle for saying that I'm glad things are going better for some of us, and I'm sending positive energy to those still dealing with life's challenges. And Paula, I'm delighted that your little grandbaby is doing so well!
> 
> My Evernote account is filling up with plenty of recipes this week. For someone who doesn't cook much, I sure do collect a lot of food info. It occurred to me that, even in Dave's absence, we are still a world-wide community with different ways of figuring our food measurements. Lacking Dave's excellent math skills, I googled UK to US/US to UK recipe conversions and found a number of helpful sites, but most of them were conversion charts that would still leave us to do our own math. Then I found http://www.convert-me.com/en/convert/cooking This site has a list of standard cooking ingredients; just plug in the recipe quantity and hit the convert button to get a full list of all the US/UK/metric equivalents. I thought it might come in handy for some of us. :roll: And speaking of food, I'd best go and feed the dogs now. See y'all later.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this was very thoughtful of you. Thanks so much! sue
Click to expand...

Bookmarked it. Thanks so much :thumbup:


----------



## Jilze

KatyNora said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks katynora - that conversion ap will come in handy for all of us at one time or another.
> 
> will be in seattle in august.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Tea Party has been busy this weekend. I have finally caught up after being away from the 'puter most of yesterday and today. Sam, you are doing a great job! Of course, I would expect nothing less from a sometime Seattleite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great idea!!! Let's do it!! Sam too-very cool!!
> OK, fellow Puget Sounders, I think I see an opportunity here. Do you think we can arrange a knit-in or a yarn crawl or some such thing when Sam comes to town? It would be a fun way to meet some of our fellow KPers. Sam, when in August will you be here, and will your schedule allow some meet-n-greet time?
Click to expand...


----------



## Jilze

Joe P said:


> I love the "Yarn Crawl" idea in Seattle. I am from Seattle and I have family there. August in Seattle is always perfect but I remember we try not to tell people that as the place would be too crowded. He he. I would love to fly up for a crawl. I suppose I won't but it would be fun. My knitting group at the Acorn would be a great place for y'all to visit. let me know. joe p


Where did you teach in the Seattle area? I work at a high school north of there in Mukilteo.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the link sorlenna - it seems this year has been so much worse than years past for fires. bellestarr lives in tuscon -wonder how they are fairing with the fire there. and to think that some of these were caused by carelessness is unbelievable.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fires in Colorado are making our news now, but little about the fires in New Mexico. My goodness do you have WEATHER in the States!!!!!?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all the people joining in will keep coming. I'm just a few months old here and love it. Sometimes there is so much to read we might miss something, so forgive us. It sure isn't intentional. I find sometimes someone will be talking about a picture and I find out I missed it and the whole page it was on and have to go back searching.
> 
> http://google.org/crisismap/2012_us_wildfires
> 
> I got this link yesterday--it shows the fires (there was also one in Kentucky that I don't think is on here), though it really doesn't show the scope. That is, this map looks as if not much is burning in New Mexico but the scope of these things is crazy (hundreds of square miles burnt now). Colorado has taken precedence at this point (we have heard nothing on our news about Utah, for example, but the map shows quite a few fires there). Sometimes I wonder, as the national news often does not even acknowledge NM (especially on weather maps, for some reason!). A lot of people back home think we don't even live in the U.S.! :shock: The fire season this year has been awful, and though we have people fighting every one of these fires, many are still not contained. So we pray for rain to stop the fires, but then we have danger of flood.
> 
> It's been a wild year so far, to be sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, thanks for that map Sorlenna. It was something to see how many different fires there are. I pray for the fire fighters and for all those whose lives are changed with their loss of belongings and homes. May everyone be safe.
> 
> So many new faces to welcome and add to the site. How nice. Fun getting new perspectives, recipes, photos, etc.
> 
> Lots of great conversation but now I'm ready to comment and can't remember who said what. I really enjoyed reading all the things though. Sorlenna, funny about people thinking New Mexico was another country. I absolutely love some works done by artists and photographers in New Mexico. Georgia Okeefe being one.
> 
> Think it was Pontuf who posted the pool. How fascinating seeing the jack rabbits drinking from it and knowing you have coyotes too. "Swimming with the Coyotes"....sounds like a movie. Love those pillars...very pretty and hope the water isn't boiling in that heat. We have to heat our pools here, doubt you have to do that. Well, I might be wrong though as I know it get can cold at night in desert areas. Found that out the hard way when we were new campers and went across the country.
> 
> Myfanwy, love that old Singer and the great shot of the cats all at the feeding station. You must be an animal lover, and yes, it does take money, sadly. So glad that shoulder is going to be ok...Now that is hopeful isn't it! It must be hard to knit with pain.
> 
> Sorlenna, so glad you are knitting along without any problem after that last one. Smooth knitting is in my forecast for you :thumbup:
Click to expand...

the shot of the cats was last winter- things sort of went pear shaped the two months I was in Scotland. Fale did his best- but the wild cats got the food mean't for 'Gin' and he was too old, and got really sick with a skin cancer. 
I find you can tolerate a certain amount of pain- this morning it was not comfy typing, but now I am home again, it is coming right. 
Im hoping one day to get the old treadle machine working- it is just not very high priority, at present. 
I find if I change to a different chair, the ache in the arm often is less. I am determined to keep knitting with both hands!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have tried to find the cowl that several of you are talking about having knitted. I've scanned through the early postings this week and still am clueless as to where the pattern is. Can anyone enlighten me please?
> 
> 
> 
> it was posted on the 22nd June party, 5mmdpn's will probably be able to help you out. The designer is Kirsten Johnstone 2009 I also have, <www.assemblage.typepad.com>
> Hope that is of some help!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe this is the pattern. It is called Looped Loop or something like it. http://www.kirstenjohnstone.com/assemblage-shop/looped-loop/
Click to expand...

I think it said something along the lines of 'sev (en loops)' they all come from the back 20 stitches,


----------



## Lurker 2

Jilze said:


> My dear Tea Party friends- you are all so wonderful and appreciated! I haven't posted in quite a while but pop in and catch up every now and then. I had a very busy end of school year, with a few involved retirements, not mine unfortunately, so am finally settling down into summer, or at least that is what the calendar says. The rain here in the NW and cool temperatures beg to differ. It is pretty humid right now, and rain is threatening!
> Some comments...
> Sam, you hosted on the weekend I found and joined the TP. I always appreciated you and your steady, kind complementary manner. You are an excellent host. I'm sorry Dave left in the way he did. That was unfortunate. I am pleased everyone else has carried on as well.
> I plan on making the spinach enchiladas and adding some leftover chicken
> with green chilli already added! Thanks for the idea! We have left over
> margarita mix also, so that is perfect!
> Also, I have a picture of my daughter chewing on her t-ball mitt that is so cute. I think she liked the mitt more than the game! Unfortunately when she married a MLB pitcher, she didn't like baseball any better!
> Joe- I was misdiagnosed a few times before my gall bladder was recognized as the problem. That removal was the easiest surgery I've ever experienced and the easiest recovery! I hope the same is true for you!
> I think it was thewren who posted the wildfire sights. Unbelievable! Too bad we can't send down some of our NW rain!! Prayers and angels for all involved!
> Myfanwy -love that cowl, hat... Beautiful! I've been working on a few coals and really enjoying them!
> Pontuf - loved the coyote and bunny pictures! Such a statement of the weather conditions!
> I love this website, love the people here, don't want ever to be seen as or considered an ugly American. I am proud to be associated with all of you!


Thank you! they are fun, and very practical!


----------



## daralene

thewren said:


> that's not a pun sorlenna but a great remark - knitting yarn and bones - love it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> yippee! picture me singing and skipping around the house. no, don't! it would be a traumatic sight!! anyway, I CAN WIGGLE MY FINGERS!!!!!! not my thumb, not yet, but soon. the block is wearing off, and i have my pain meds ready for when the pain hits, WooHooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: Glad to hear it--you'll be knitting yarn and bones at the same time! :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Brilliant Sorlenna, love that line. So true.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have tried to find the cowl that several of you are talking about having knitted. I've scanned through the early postings this week and still am clueless as to where the pattern is. Can anyone enlighten me please?
> 
> 
> 
> it was posted on the 22nd June party, 5mmdpn's will probably be able to help you out. The designer is Kirsten Johnstone 2009 I also have, <www.assemblage.typepad.com>
> Hope that is of some help!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe this is the pattern. It is called Looped Loop or something like it. http://www.kirstenjohnstone.com/assemblage-shop/looped-loop/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not the pattern. It's called Seven Circle Cowl. Google it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Myfanwy did make seven "circles" in her cowl, but if you look at the photo she posted, these circles do not "end" but rather are knit one and then the next one is also knit right to it. It is not seven individual circles that she knit as the Seven Circle Cowl is. I also went to the assemblage site that she posted and it is the Looped Loop cowl that I believe she knitted, only she added to it to make it deeper.
> I did google the Seven Circle Cowl and it did not look right. The Seven Circle Cowl looks like seven individual "ropes" and not like myfanwy's cowl.
Click to expand...

maybe this pic will help, I see I did adjust the coils somewhat. because I felt it needed balance that was not happening. one of the most important things is to check the loops will still go over your head, as they get shorter.


----------



## daralene

thewren said:


> jilze - i can't put my finger on a name right this minute but it wasn't me that posted the fire site. it is pretty scary.
> 
> thank you for the kind words - hope to hear from you more now that school is out.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Jilze said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dear Tea Party friends- you are all so wonderful and appreciated! I haven't posted in quite a while but pop in and catch up every now and then. I had a very busy end of school year, with a few involved retirements, not mine unfortunately, so am finally settling down into summer, or at least that is what the calendar says. The rain here in the NW and cool temperatures beg to differ. It is pretty humid right now, and rain is threatening!
> Some comments...
> Sam, you hosted on the weekend I found and joined the TP. I always appreciated you and your steady, kind complementary manner. You are an excellent host. I'm sorry Dave left in the way he did. That was unfortunate. I am pleased everyone else has carried on as well.
> I plan on making the spinach enchiladas and adding some leftover chicken
> with green chilli already added! Thanks for the idea! We have left over
> margarita mix also, so that is perfect!
> Also, I have a picture of my daughter chewing on her t-ball mitt that is so cute. I think she liked the mitt more than the game! Unfortunately when she married a MLB pitcher, she didn't like baseball any better!
> Joe- I was misdiagnosed a few times before my gall bladder was recognized as the problem. That removal was the easiest surgery I've ever experienced and the easiest recovery! I hope the same is true for you!
> I think it was thewren who posted the wildfire sights. Unbelievable! Too bad we can't send down some of our NW rain!! Prayers and angels for all involved!
> Myfanwy -love that cowl, hat... Beautiful! I've been working on a few coals and really enjoying them!
> Pontuf - loved the coyote and bunny pictures! Such a statement of the weather conditions!
> I love this website, love the people here, don't want ever to be seen as or considered an ugly American. I am proud to be associated with all of you!
Click to expand...

You just reminded me that Sam hosted on the weekend that I joined and he welcomed me also!! Thanks Sam.


----------



## daralene

Bulldog, so glad to hear that the surgery went well. Sounds very involved and painful. Hope you have someone there to help you??? Here's to a complete recovery and that this will all be worth it when you are healed.

Marianne, so sorry about your nephew and his family losing their home. So much tragedy. Glad they are ok but know this has to be devastating for them. Prayers for them and know it will not be over for them for a long time. Recovery from the loss of a home, all those memories, photos, etc. Please let them know we care and are praying for them. Do you know I didn't even see the mayo in that recipe till you mentioned it. I had to go back and look at it as I thought there was no mayo in it. How did I miss that I'm really tired, maybe that's why.

MJS, what a lovely baby afghan. So detailed and each picture will be a story. So glad you were able to post it. :?:


----------



## Lurker 2

patocenizo said:


> I don't know if I sent this correctly but I'd love to have the pattern for the cowl and beanie cap!
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, watching the TP all day really increased my output!! Also not having the dear other half to cook for makes for a lot more time. Between Tuesday and Thursday I completed a cowl made of seven loops, designed by Kirsten Johnstone.
> And today, which I am christening as TP [AD] that is Tea Party [After Dave], I completed a matching Beanie- of my own design. Photos attached.
Click to expand...

the Beanie is quite simple- CO 120sts in 8ply, on the circular needle, or dpn's, rib on US5 as long as you want, change to US6 for stockinette, I worked 6 inches up to the decreases, because I knew I was skrimping on yarn. decrease by knitting 2tog, *k8, 2tog*, to your marker for beginning of spiral. k one row, * k7, k2tog*, k one row. work as set until all stitches are *k 2tog*, work one further row of *k2 tog*, cut yarn and thread through remaining stitches.
Sorry I am not an experienced pattern maker like Dave or Sorlenna!


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> the Beanie is quite simple- CO 120sts in 8ply, on the circular needle, or dpn's, rib on US5 as long as you want, change to US6 for stockinette, I worked 6 inches up to the decreases, because I knew I was skrimping on yarn. decrease by knitting 2tog, *k8, 2tog*, to your marker for beginning of spiral. k one row, * k7, k2tog*, k one row. work as set until all stitches are *k 2tog*, work one further row of *k2 tog*, cut yarn and thread through remaining stitches.
> Sorry I am not an experienced pattern maker like Dave or Sorlenna!


Looks just great to me--pattern and finished work!



RookieRetiree said:


> That's one of my favorite things too, but I keep forgetting about it....I think back to many special occasions when I eat it. Isn't it something the way smells and taste can bring on such nostalgia?


I remember learning somewhere that smell is the sense that evokes the strongest memories. There's a certain hand lotion that I can smell and remember my grandmother's hugs ever so well.

I'm up to 127 now, and off to bed soon--one DD is bringing her car over tomorrow for her dad to look at, and I hope to get some more knitting in, of course. See you all then!


----------



## Althea

Wow! I started catching up on the tea party from page 3 at around 10.20 a.m. and have just reached page 26 - 3 hours later! Unfortunately in another life (about 20 years ago) I used to edit Hansard (proceedings of State Parliament), and it has made me a very slow reader - just can't lose the habit. Welcome to all the new folk - Sandi, I love the coleslaw recipe and will bookmark it for summer (mid-winter here in Australia, and the idea of cold food isn't one I'm entertaining at present). I'm also intrigued by the watermelon rind pickle and wonder how you use it - remove all the pink flesh and chop up the rest? That's also a great-sounding summer recipe. Bulldog, Joe, Dreamweaver, and all those receiving medical attention at present: my thoughts are with you, and to all who are experiencing extreme temperatures, bushfires, storms, and other "acts of God". I hope that there is no arson involved with the fires - which is sometimes the case with fires in Australia, which cause so much devastation and loss of life and property. Eating my dinner last night I felt a filling among the pizza: a trip to the dentist is now a priority. Think I'll have to stop eating: the garage ceiling collapsed while I was eating breakfast! It's now 1.30 pm Sunday and I'm ready for lunch: perhaps I'll settle for a cup of coffee under the circumstances.


----------



## Joe P

I am better and thank you and I hope the stitches heal well. I have prayers for all of you. I am not good at remembering your names yet. 

I taught in Monroe, Washington and in Seattle, Washington over 11 years. I also taught in Virginia in Arlington and also in D.C. plus down here in San Antonio, Texas and of course I taught in Hawaii for the summers for Japanese students on R&R on the big Island. I have always taught but I had other kinds of work that supplemented my teaching salary. With two growing kids I had a load and was glad of it but it kept me off the streets so to speak. he he. 

I am off to bed and againnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn welcome to all you new comers and let me tell you I have only been on here for a few months and I have such a richer life from these lovely people with their caring and love of each of us and me to them. I love the support and don't feel alone or apart from mankind in my retirement. This is a great TP. Keep up girls and boys.

I am on act III on "Roselinda" by Handel and will finish and go to bed. Goodnight sweet prince and princesses. 

joe p


----------



## violist

I can walk to Acorn -- in Seattle -- from my house! It's far enough to be a good walk -- close enough I can actually pull it off. And yarn is so light it's no trouble carrying it. 

I'm new to this group but I'd love to meet some of you in Seattle in August.


----------



## CaroleJS

I read Dave's reason for leaving. I am sorry he has made this decision. I understand his frustration. I have seen on another web forum for selling patterns, that someone is selling patterns that are available for FREE. That is soooo wrong and messed up.


----------



## ivyrain

Sam, 
Excellent Job!! Here is your reward recipe.

PEANUT BUTTER PIE

1/2 cup peanut butter 
4 ounces cream cheese, softened 
1/2 cup powdered sugar 
1 (9 ounce) container Cool Whip, thawed 
1/4 cup milk 
1 (9 inch) graham cracker crust or 1 -9 inch chocolate cookie pie crust 

Directions:
Combine all ingredients and freeze in a baked graham cracker crust or Oreo cookie crust.
May be topped with chocolate sauce.


----------



## CaroleJS

thewren said:


> grandma paula - i meant to include the little one in my last post - how much more must she weigh before she can come home. bet everyone is anxious for that time to come. our first born was 4lb,11oz and i thought she was little - three pounds - she could get lost in her diaper.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, all! I was a little shocked to hear that Dave is leaving the tea party, I"m sorry that some folks don't think before they type. The "ugly American" will never really disappear,I guess.
> Sam, Dave has left the Tea Party in good hands, you might give some thought to a "second" just in case you aren't available for some reason.
> Well, I'm off to the grocery store before it gets much warmer, supposed to be 95 degrees this afternoon. the air conditioner will be working hard today.
> By the way,my little granddaughter is up to 3lbs,2oz!She'll be home by the end of July! Paula
Click to expand...

My second son was 4 lbs when born. He was 5 lbs when we took him home. I made the rectangle diapers half the size of regular diapers out of a white flannel sheet. I used the sandwich bags with the flap. I cut the flap off and cut the bottom corners out just enough for his little legs to go through for plastic pants. It worked great.


----------



## pammie1234

It is now July 1! I can't believe how quickly 2012 is going. I have done a little knitting today, but not much. I have so many things in the works, and I'm not sure if I'm really cut out to multi-projects! I am doing an afghan and need breaks, so I've done a few other projects. I can't believe I have 2 more afghans to do for weddings. Actually 1 will be for an anniversary. The first one has to be ready in Oct. and I would like the 2nd one finished by then, too. The 3rd afghan is for an April wedding. I guess I have time. It is the 2nd one that I'm worried about. Maybe I should just go to bed!


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too have the pattern for a scarf similar to Myfanwy's- it looks really good, and with matching hat and fingerless gloves you should be lovely and toasty (is it for you). And the colours sure are good- can see why you gave into temptation and bought extra.
> 
> 
> 
> yup! this one is for Grandma! People down South love getting pressies but often forget that nana would love one too! So she makes her own. Bronwen has been known to get my July birthday present to me by Christmas!!!!
> this one is a Turkish yarn [woolen] ex Spotlight.
Click to expand...

What it called? I think Spotlight here have the same yarns. and your colours are delightful (I looked up their Singapore store for Singapore knitting students and they have the same too)

Don't worry I have found the answer a bit further down.


----------



## iamsam

i will definitely make time for a meet and great and knit time - i think it would be great fun. right now i am thinking of leaving around the 18th - so that would give me a full week before i leave for coeur d' alene. so yes - there will be time - i will leave it to you to do the planning if that is ok.

sam



KatyNora said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks katynora - that conversion ap will come in handy for all of us at one time or another.
> 
> will be in seattle in august.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Tea Party has been busy this weekend. I have finally caught up after being away from the 'puter most of yesterday and today. Sam, you are doing a great job! Of course, I would expect nothing less from a sometime Seattleite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, fellow Puget Sounders, I think I see an opportunity here. Do you think we can arrange a knit-in or a yarn crawl or some such thing when Sam comes to town? It would be a fun way to meet some of our fellow KPers. Sam, when in August will you be here, and will your schedule allow some meet-n-greet time?
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the kind words marianne - we all will be waiting for the next recipe. my father was a minister - his writing was terrible - i always had to read my excuses to the principal when i was absent because they couldn't read them. lol

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Oh Bulldog, so glad to hear from you!!! Take those pain pills and follow instructions and you'll be better soon!! Keeping you in prayers, let us know how you are doing!!
> Joe, thanks for the nostalgia, always interesting for sure! Hope you are feeling better each day! Have you in prayers.
> I have Google Chrome, but prefer regular Google and use Firefox, very secure and all my computer geek kiddos (DS and friends) monitor my security like hawks.
> I'm always excited when the first of the month come along, that means I have added room on my Evernote account,  with all the recipes and patterns this group presents I seem to push the limit every month :roll:
> Sam you are doing quite splendidly with hosting, thank you oh so much. Just sing out if you do need a break, there are many that would step in I'm sure!
> I hit the jackpot with Pop's recipe cards, just have to decipher them before I can posts, he was a chemist and his handwriting is a bit hard to read.
> BBL


----------



## iamsam

great picture bellestarr - it's been really hot here also - even the weeds are turning brown. not much moves during the heat of the day.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been over 100 degrees here in Arizona for over a week! The grass and the animals are stressing. The jackrabbits are drinking out of the pool. I put out water for my coyotes. They were digging up the irrigation lines and chewing the hoses. DH saw the male laying in the water on the first landing in the pool!!! Smart coyote. Hope he knows how to swim.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hot here, all right! We don't have a pool but do have several "water stations" in the yard for the birds and other critters, and they're making good use of them, like these goldfinches.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

joe - what is the acorn?

sam

it would be great if you could fly up for it.



Joe P said:


> I love the "Yarn Crawl" idea in Seattle. I am from Seattle and I have family there. August in Seattle is always perfect but I remember we try not to tell people that as the place would be too crowded. He he. I would love to fly up for a crawl. I suppose I won't but it would be fun. My knitting group at the Acorn would be a great place for y'all to visit. let me know. joe p


----------



## darowil

flockie said:


> [
> 
> why the state of Kansas is pronounced _Can Zis_ and the state of Arkansas is pronounced _Ar Can Saw_.


Now despite not living in America I would pronounce them as you have written them and never realsied that both have kansas in them.


----------



## iamsam

sending you and bob lots of positive energy - hope bub sails through his check up.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bellestarr--that's a really special picture seeing the goldfinches at your watering spot. Thanks for posting. Joy
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome, Joy! We try to make our yard inviting to the wildlife and it's become a very entertaining place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get finches around here and some sparrows, and they are quite enjoyable to watch/listen to.
> 
> Glad to hear you sounding more chipper and like your old self, Joe.  And here's to good news from the doc! Bub goes on Tuesday for his usual checkup...don't expect anything, but just in case, send some good thoughts our way, too.
> 
> Up to 113 stitches...!
Click to expand...


----------



## CaroleJS

darowil said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> why the state of Kansas is pronounced _Can Zis_ and the state of Arkansas is pronounced _Ar Can Saw_.
> 
> 
> 
> Now despite not living in America I would pronounce them as you have written them and never realsied that both have kansas in them.
Click to expand...

I find it amazing some of the things that we do NOT notice with all the education we get. It is funny in an ironic way.


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> Wow Darowil, that is so interesting and it shows how easy it is for us to use the same words and mean something so different. It is confusing. I agree, green beans with bacon and eggs just doesn't go. I thought your customs would be the same as England but when there is such a distance it makes sense that things develop differently.


Many things are the same- much closer than between us and the US but as this shows not always. And knitting terms etc are much the same unlike us and the US- and as for crotchet terms trying to do a US pattern made no sense and I gave up. Thought that the pattern was wrong, much later discovered that we use the the same terms for different stitches. About the only one the same is chain! Actually should dig it out and try it again now that I know what the problem was.


----------



## iamsam

violist - consider yourself part of the group.

sam



violist said:


> I can walk to Acorn -- in Seattle -- from my house! It's far enough to be a good walk -- close enough I can actually pull it off. And yarn is so light it's no trouble carrying it.
> 
> I'm new to this group but I'd love to meet some of you in Seattle in August.


----------



## iamsam

carole - good to hear from you - hope you visit us often and join the conversation - lots of people make for lively discussions.

sam



CaroleJS said:


> I read Dave's reason for leaving. I am sorry he has made this decision. I understand his frustration. I have seen on another web forum for selling patterns, that someone is selling patterns that are available for FREE. That is soooo wrong and messed up.


----------



## iamsam

thanks ivyrain - that sounds yummy - you know - the way i love peanut butter i have never had pb pie. i will definitely have to try this.

sam



ivyrain said:


> Sam,
> Excellent Job!! Here is your reward recipe.
> 
> PEANUT BUTTER PIE
> 
> 1/2 cup peanut butter
> 4 ounces cream cheese, softened
> 1/2 cup powdered sugar
> 1 (9 ounce) container Cool Whip, thawed
> 1/4 cup milk
> 1 (9 inch) graham cracker crust or 1 -9 inch chocolate cookie pie crust
> 
> Directions:
> Combine all ingredients and freeze in a baked graham cracker crust or Oreo cookie crust.
> May be topped with chocolate sauce.


----------



## KatyNora

violist said:


> I can walk to Acorn -- in Seattle -- from my house! It's far enough to be a good walk -- close enough I can actually pull it off. And yarn is so light it's no trouble carrying it.
> 
> I'm new to this group but I'd love to meet some of you in Seattle in August.


Is Acorn on 55th, going toward Sand Point? I went by there a few weeks ago, but with friends and in their car. :x I tried yelling "Stop!! Stop!!" but to no avail.  Is it a good enough shop to justify a ferry ride over from Kitsap?


----------



## iamsam

folks - going on toward two am - i'm going to leave you and get some rest. thanks for a good day.

sam


----------



## CaroleJS

thewren said:


> carole - good to hear from you - hope you visit us often and join the conversation - lots of people make for lively discussions.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> CaroleJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read Dave's reason for leaving. I am sorry he has made this decision. I understand his frustration. I have seen on another web forum for selling patterns, that someone is selling patterns that are available for FREE. That is soooo wrong and messed up.
Click to expand...

Thank you Sam. I am a little lost. When is the tea party? I am interested.


----------



## Lurker 2

Althea said:


> Wow! I started catching up on the tea party from page 3 at around 10.20 a.m. and have just reached page 26 - 3 hours later! Unfortunately in another life (about 20 years ago) I used to edit Hansard (proceedings of State Parliament), and it has made me a very slow reader - just can't lose the habit. Welcome to all the new folk - Sandi, I love the coleslaw recipe and will bookmark it for summer (mid-winter here in Australia, and the idea of cold food isn't one I'm entertaining at present). I'm also intrigued by the watermelon rind pickle and wonder how you use it - remove all the pink flesh and chop up the rest? That's also a great-sounding summer recipe. Bulldog, Joe, Dreamweaver, and all those receiving medical attention at present: my thoughts are with you, and to all who are experiencing extreme temperatures, bushfires, storms, and other "acts of God". I hope that there is no arson involved with the fires - which is sometimes the case with fires in Australia, which cause so much devastation and loss of life and property. Eating my dinner last night I felt a filling among the pizza: a trip to the dentist is now a priority. Think I'll have to stop eating: the garage ceiling collapsed while I was eating breakfast! It's now 1.30 pm Sunday and I'm ready for lunch: perhaps I'll settle for a cup of coffee under the circumstances.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: how is the garage saga progressing? Sorlenna was saying that some of the New Mexico fires were caused by folk not properly extinguishing fires they lit- I seem to recall hearing that some of the Colorado fires are arson. It is now nearly 7-30 pm here, Just had a phone call from Fale- he wants to come home already! I will have to get my skates on to shift my bed! fortunately help is coming on Wednesday- two young Samoan friends will give me a hand with the big stuff. Must make myself a nice warm cuppa- the dogs are already asleep.


----------



## Lurker 2

CaroleJS said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> carole - good to hear from you - hope you visit us often and join the conversation - lots of people make for lively discussions.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> CaroleJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read Dave's reason for leaving. I am sorry he has made this decision. I understand his frustration. I have seen on another web forum for selling patterns, that someone is selling patterns that are available for FREE. That is soooo wrong and messed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Sam. I am a little lost. When is the tea party? I am interested.
Click to expand...

the tea party goes on as long as we have conversation! Usually from one week to the next!


----------



## CaroleJS

myfanwy said:


> CaroleJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> carole - good to hear from you - hope you visit us often and join the conversation - lots of people make for lively discussions.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> CaroleJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read Dave's reason for leaving. I am sorry he has made this decision. I understand his frustration. I have seen on another web forum for selling patterns, that someone is selling patterns that are available for FREE. That is soooo wrong and messed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Sam. I am a little lost. When is the tea party? I am interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the tea party goes on as long as we have conversation! Usually from one week to the next!
Click to expand...

Thank you. So I just watch for this thread labeled "Tea Party"?


----------



## redriet60

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, how is your room transformation coming along?
> 
> 
> 
> on hold temporarily, I need something to keep my ears warm so am knitting up a beanie! I try to move something more each day, am working on the books and craft magazines at the moment! thanks for asking. One more pair of gloves to go after this, and then I plan to get back to the vest- I have about 3 inches to go to the 'big divide'!
Click to expand...

Books and craft magazines are hard to move and organize, I helped a friend of mine set up a small library room, we got distracted and both ended up reading.


----------



## darowil

dandylion said:


> Hello everyone! All Y'all are doing a fine job with the tea party this weekend.
> 
> I've been extremely tired today and have been reading and napping and reading and napping. The only thing that has kept me up is that I am dog sitting with my sis-in-laws dog. He has to go outside often. It seems often to me since I haven't had a dog for a long time and have had a cat who (thankfully) does her own thing.
> 
> Thanks for the recipes and the websites. I'll be busy later this week. dandy/sue
> P.S. I've been watching the Murray match at Wimbledon. He's doing pretty well.


I have rather a soft spot for Andrew Murray. My grandfather was John Andrew Murray and my second brother is Andrew Murray (first brother was given his grandfathers name John Michael the reverse of my fathers Michael John)


----------



## Lurker 2

CaroleJS said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaroleJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> carole - good to hear from you - hope you visit us often and join the conversation - lots of people make for lively discussions.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> CaroleJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read Dave's reason for leaving. I am sorry he has made this decision. I understand his frustration. I have seen on another web forum for selling patterns, that someone is selling patterns that are available for FREE. That is soooo wrong and messed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Sam. I am a little lost. When is the tea party? I am interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the tea party goes on as long as we have conversation! Usually from one week to the next!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. So I just watch for this thread labeled "Tea Party"?
Click to expand...

if you click on 'watch' at the top of the page postings you will be emailed when someone has made a posting.


----------



## Lurker 2

redriet60 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, how is your room transformation coming along?
> 
> 
> 
> on hold temporarily, I need something to keep my ears warm so am knitting up a beanie! I try to move something more each day, am working on the books and craft magazines at the moment! thanks for asking. One more pair of gloves to go after this, and then I plan to get back to the vest- I have about 3 inches to go to the 'big divide'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Books and craft magazines are hard to move and organize, I helped a friend of mine set up a small library room, we got distracted and both ended up reading.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> thanks ivyrain - that sounds yummy - you know - the way i love peanut butter i have never had pb pie. i will definitely have to try this.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam,
> Excellent Job!! Here is your reward recipe.
> 
> PEANUT BUTTER PIE
> 
> 1/2 cup peanut butter
> 4 ounces cream cheese, softened
> 1/2 cup powdered sugar
> 1 (9 ounce) container Cool Whip, thawed
> 1/4 cup milk
> 1 (9 inch) graham cracker crust or 1 -9 inch chocolate cookie pie crust
> 
> Directions:
> Combine all ingredients and freeze in a baked graham cracker crust or Oreo cookie crust.
> May be topped with chocolate sauce.
Click to expand...

sorry need translation here- what on earth is frozen cool whip?!!


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> yippee! picture me singing and skipping around the house. no, don't! it would be a traumatic sight!! anyway, I CAN WIGGLE MY FINGERS!!!!!! not my thumb, not yet, but soon. the block is wearing off, and i have my pain meds ready for when the pain hits, WooHooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with Sam... Stay ahead of the pain. It is so much easier than trying to catch up. My own rule of thumb is to quit doing anything 15 minutes before I think I need to and take pills on a schedule whether I think I need to or not. No reason to be in pain........ and no reason to push yourself to the edge either......
Click to expand...

In fact if don't take them regularly you end needing stronger ones as well as putting up with pain!


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> Awesome, daralene! I told my family that I was thinking about picking up the saxophone again, but they said practice would interfere with my knitting. I have to admit that was a good point!


everynow and then I think I would like to try Tunisian crotchet- and then realise that I can't get everything I want to do done now so why add to it?


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> I think someone mentioned the BSJ tutorial on KP. It was very helpful to me. Everyone is so willing to help and answer questions.
> 
> I am so glad to hear from so many newbies! This is just a fun group, and we talk about a lot of things, not just knitting. Please continue to join us and share.
> 
> To the "oldies" I am so glad that you have stayed with us! I really love hearing about things going on all over the world! I will say that sometimes it can be confusing. Someone mentioned that it was July 1. I thought I had lost a day! Then I checked to see where they were from. And yes, it was already July 1 in their part of the world! I just love this Tea Party!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CaroleJS

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks ivyrain - that sounds yummy - you know - the way i love peanut butter i have never had pb pie. i will definitely have to try this.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam,
> Excellent Job!! Here is your reward recipe.
> 
> PEANUT BUTTER PIE
> 
> 1/2 cup peanut butter
> 4 ounces cream cheese, softened
> 1/2 cup powdered sugar
> 1 (9 ounce) container Cool Whip, thawed
> 1/4 cup milk
> 1 (9 inch) graham cracker crust or 1 -9 inch chocolate cookie pie crust
> 
> Directions:
> Combine all ingredients and freeze in a baked graham cracker crust or Oreo cookie crust.
> May be topped with chocolate sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry need translation here- what on earth is frozen cool whip?!!
Click to expand...

In the USA we have a product sold in the supermarkets called "Cool Whip". It is a frozen form of whipped cream.


----------



## darowil

Althea said:


> Eating my dinner last night I felt a filling among the pizza: a trip to the dentist is now a priority. Think I'll have to stop eating: the garage ceiling collapsed while I was eating breakfast! It's now 1.30 pm Sunday and I'm ready for lunch: perhaps I'll settle for a cup of coffee under the circumstances.


You'd better not come here then! I'd like to keep the house intact.


----------



## Lurker 2

patocenizo said:


> I don't know if I sent this correctly but I'd love to have the pattern for the cowl and beanie cap!
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, watching the TP all day really increased my output!! Also not having the dear other half to cook for makes for a lot more time. Between Tuesday and Thursday I completed a cowl made of seven loops, designed by Kirsten Johnstone.
> And today, which I am christening as TP [AD] that is Tea Party [After Dave], I completed a matching Beanie- of my own design. Photos attached.
Click to expand...

the cowl is called Sev[en]circle if I can short circuit the design you cast on 130sts, 5 ply, on 4.5mm circs, with a marker at the beginning of your row. knit 10 rows, BO 110sts
cast on 100sts, work 10 rows, BO 80sts- keeping 20sts at the back. I realise I adjusted more than I had remembered , because I cast on 150, and worked the diminishing circles as indicated. there are a number of postings further back trying to recall the name of the cowl- I stupidly did not think of the problem it would cause when I posted the photos

the Beanie
I cast on 120sts with my 8ply yarn, which I think is roughly your worsted weight, using 3.75mm needles, rib 2 inches, change to 4mm needles, stockinette, till work is 6 inches, and start the decreases, over 10 sts-i.e.,* work 8 sts, k2tog*. 
k one row,
*work 7sts ,k2tog* 
k one row,
work in this fashion until you have a row *k2tog* right round, then *k2 tog* again, and cut yarn and thread through, and pull stitches tight.
Sorry to those that saw the previous post- there are so many pages- and I forget where it ended up!


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> CaroleJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaroleJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> carole - good to hear from you - hope you visit us often and join the conversation - lots of people make for lively discussions.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> CaroleJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read Dave's reason for leaving. I am sorry he has made this decision. I understand his frustration. I have seen on another web forum for selling patterns, that someone is selling patterns that are available for FREE. That is soooo wrong and messed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Sam. I am a little lost. When is the tea party? I am interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the tea party goes on as long as we have conversation! Usually from one week to the next!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. So I just watch for this thread labeled "Tea Party"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you click on 'watch' at the top of the page postings you will be emailed when someone has made a posting.
Click to expand...

or once you post you will notified. And the link for the next tp is posted in the current tp (well by then it is not the surrent one!)>


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> uce.


[/quote]

sorry need translation here- what on earth is frozen cool whip?!![/quote]

Yes I keep skipping recipes with cool whip but had just decided I needed to ask if any one knows what it is for us. Or maybe googling it? But I have spent hours here just trying to get through the tp. And it is usuually Monday that has lots (as you in the North seem to have time on Sunday).

See that it is like frozen cream- don't know that this is available over here.

And have finally made it thoriugh all 29 pages. Now to go and cook something for tea.


----------



## Janelise

Lots of luck finding out what Cool Whip is - I'm still trying to find out what Watermelon Pickles are - or rather, how and where they are used!


----------



## CaroleJS

Janelise said:


> Lots of luck finding out what Cool Whip is - I'm still trying to find out what Watermelon Pickles are - or rather, how and where they are used!


Cool Whip is a frozen form of whipped cream. Some people thaw it when they use it. It is a American convenience food.


----------



## Lurker 2

Janelise said:


> Lots of luck finding out what Cool Whip is - I'm still trying to find out what Watermelon Pickles are - or rather, how and where they are used!


in my 'complete Middle East Cookbook' Tess Mallos, watermelon pickles or preserves, are given in her collection of recipes from Greece, and also Iran. I am afraid mine have always ended up in the compost!


----------



## Janelise

Thanks for the response. I lived in Greece for several years and they did preserve watermelon rind but in a rather thick, sweet, syrup. I do appreciate you answering me though.


----------



## darowil

Janelise said:


> Lots of luck finding out what Cool Whip is - I'm still trying to find out what Watermelon Pickles are - or rather, how and where they are used!


I've always assumed that they are a chutney type pickle and would be used where we use these. Most of those likely to know what watermelon pickles are are probably asleep as it seems to be an American thing.


----------



## Pontuf

bellestarr12 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been over 100 degrees here in Arizona for over a week! The grass and the animals are stressing. The jackrabbits are drinking out of the pool. I put out water for my coyotes. They were digging up the irrigation lines and chewing the hoses. DH saw the male laying in the water on the first landing in the pool!!! Smart coyote. Hope he knows how to swim.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hot here, all right! We don't have a pool but do have several "water stations" in the yard for the birds and other critters, and they're making good use of them, like these goldfinches.
Click to expand...

I LOVE Your beautiful water station and goldfinches.


----------



## jheiens

darowil said:


> Janelise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of luck finding out what Cool Whip is - I'm still trying to find out what Watermelon Pickles are - or rather, how and where they are used!
> 
> 
> 
> I've always assumed that they are a chutney type pickle and would be used where we use these. Most of those likely to know what watermelon pickles are are probably asleep as it seems to be an American thing.
Click to expand...

Watermelon pickles are made of the white part of the melon rind. They are usually very sweet and often served with sandwiches, plain roasts of beef or pork, chicken prepared without sauce, or other lighter meals of your choice.

Personally I find them quite the best part of the melon. Joy


----------



## Pontuf

thewren said:


> violist - consider yourself part of the group.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> violist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can walk to Acorn -- in Seattle -- from my house! It's far enough to be a good walk -- close enough I can actually pull it off. And yarn is so light it's no trouble carrying it.
> 
> I'm new to this group but I'd love to meet some of you in Seattle in August.
Click to expand...

Sam. How can I bookmark your recipes?


----------



## Janelise

Thank you


----------



## jknappva

OOPS! Sam. I forgot your winters are much colder there than here on the mid-atlantic coast. But I do love fall weather between the heat and the cold...unfortunately, Oct. weather only lasts a month and then winter always follows!! LOL!
And I forgot to mention...thank you so much for hosting the tea party...I've always enjoyed your posts and am delighted to see you posting even more.
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818

Janelise said:


> Lots of luck finding out what Cool Whip is - I'm still trying to find out what Watermelon Pickles are - or rather, how and where they are used!


I'm sorry, just got back on and trying to catch up reading. Watermelon pickles are just pickles made from watermelon rinds. We use them in salads, on relish trays and my family will eat them right out of the jar! My Grandmother and her mother before her, made do as so many others did, with what they had, living out on a farm with few trips to town. My GM told me stories of her mother making these pickles and what a special treat it was.

Cool Whip, is a frozen whipped cream in a tub, well it's not 100% cream I'm sure but it is great mixed into a pie or for a quick topping on pie or pastries. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cool_Whip

Hope this helps with the explanations.. ;-)


----------



## mjs

Janelise said:


> Being from "down under" I've not heard of these obviously popular Watermelon Pickles. The recipe sounds yummy but I would like to know, please, how you use them? Thanks


Now that I'm a diabetic these kinds of things are out. But I loved watermelon pickle. My aunt would take the rinds home when the grange had a clambake and then make pickles.


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> Bulldog, so glad to hear that the surgery went well. Sounds very involved and painful. Hope you have someone there to help you??? Here's to a complete recovery and that this will all be worth it when you are healed.
> 
> Marianne, so sorry about your nephew and his family losing their home. So much tragedy. Glad they are ok but know this has to be devastating for them. Prayers for them and know it will not be over for them for a long time. Recovery from the loss of a home, all those memories, photos, etc. Please let them know we care and are praying for them. Do you know I didn't even see the mayo in that recipe till you mentioned it. I had to go back and look at it as I thought there was no mayo in it. How did I miss that I'm really tired, maybe that's why.
> 
> MJS, what a lovely baby afghan. So detailed and each picture will be a story. So glad you were able to post it. :?:


Well, it was from something someone here said about chrome's working for posting a picture. Now I know I can just go to that to get the job done. It never would have occurred to me that there would be that difference between browsers.

Outside my open window I've had a couple of blue jays on my clothes line. One may be an adolescent and he is just going on and on, apparently unhappy. Though he can fly, so that's not a problem.


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Beanie is quite simple- CO 120sts in 8ply, on the circular needle, or dpn's, rib on US5 as long as you want, change to US6 for stockinette, I worked 6 inches up to the decreases, because I knew I was skrimping on yarn. decrease by knitting 2tog, *k8, 2tog*, to your marker for beginning of spiral. k one row, * k7, k2tog*, k one row. work as set until all stitches are *k 2tog*, work one further row of *k2 tog*, cut yarn and thread through remaining stitches.
> Sorry I am not an experienced pattern maker like Dave or Sorlenna!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks just great to me--pattern and finished work!
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of my favorite things too, but I keep forgetting about it....I think back to many special occasions when I eat it. Isn't it something the way smells and taste can bring on such nostalgia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember learning somewhere that smell is the sense that evokes the strongest memories. There's a certain hand lotion that I can smell and remember my grandmother's hugs ever so well.
> 
> I'm up to 127 now, and off to bed soon--one DD is bringing her car over tomorrow for her dad to look at, and I hope to get some more knitting in, of course. See you all then!
Click to expand...

Would that lotion be Jergens?


----------



## mjs

Althea said:


> Wow! I started catching up on the tea party from page 3 at around 10.20 a.m. and have just reached page 26 - 3 hours later! Unfortunately in another life (about 20 years ago) I used to edit Hansard (proceedings of State Parliament), and it has made me a very slow reader - just can't lose the habit. Welcome to all the new folk - Sandi, I love the coleslaw recipe and will bookmark it for summer (mid-winter here in Australia, and the idea of cold food isn't one I'm entertaining at present). I'm also intrigued by the watermelon rind pickle and wonder how you use it - remove all the pink flesh and chop up the rest? That's also a great-sounding summer recipe. Bulldog, Joe, Dreamweaver, and all those receiving medical attention at present: my thoughts are with you, and to all who are experiencing extreme temperatures, bushfires, storms, and other "acts of God". I hope that there is no arson involved with the fires - which is sometimes the case with fires in Australia, which cause so much devastation and loss of life and property. Eating my dinner last night I felt a filling among the pizza: a trip to the dentist is now a priority. Think I'll have to stop eating: the garage ceiling collapsed while I was eating breakfast! It's now 1.30 pm Sunday and I'm ready for lunch: perhaps I'll settle for a cup of coffee under the circumstances.


For the pickle you cut off the pink and the rind, leaving on the in between white.


----------



## DorisT

Hi, everyone. I left off on page 18 yesterday and haven't been able to catch up yet. Had to take a break last evening after dinner to take hubby to the ER. Didn't get home until midnight after they transferred him to the hospital.

They don't seem to know what his problem/s are as yet. He woke up yesterday morning with wobbly legs and the situation didn't improve during the day so I talked him into going to the ER. They did a CT scan of his head to check for a stroke - negative. Xray'd his lungs to check for pneumonia - negative. BTW, he had a fever of 101.9 which we didn't know. Did lots of blood work; won't know the results of one test for 2 or 3 days. The ER doctor said he might have a bacterial infection in his bloodstream. So they put him on an antibiotic in the ER and 2 different antibiotics when he got to the hospital.

He looks great and is in good spirits. He's a very cheerful, optimistic person usually so I have to do all the worrying for him. I just wanted to ask if you all could say a prayer for him that they find the cause of his problem. And soon!
Thanks!!


----------



## Marianne818

DorisT said:


> Hi, everyone. I left off on page 18 yesterday and haven't been able to catch up yet. Had to take a break last evening after dinner to take hubby to the ER. Didn't get home until midnight after they transferred him to the hospital.
> 
> They don't seem to know what his problem/s are as yet. He woke up yesterday morning with wobbly legs and the situation didn't improve during the day so I talked him into going to the ER. They did a CT scan of his head to check for a stroke - negative. Xray'd his lungs to check for pneumonia - negative. BTW, he had a fever of 101.9 which we didn't know. Did lots of blood work; won't know the results of one test for 2 or 3 days. The ER doctor said he might have a bacterial infection in his bloodstream. So they put him on an antibiotic in the ER and 2 different antibiotics when he got to the hospital.
> 
> He looks great and is in good spirits. He's a very cheerful, optimistic person usually so I have to do all the worrying for him. I just wanted to ask if you all could say a prayer for him that they find the cause of his problem. And soon!
> Thanks!!


Doris, please keep us updated!!! Of course we will have prayers for both of you!! Sending you big hugs and pleeeease take care of yourself also!!


----------



## DorisT

Marianne, thanks!! I'm not used to asking for help - I'm very independent. Your reply brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Joe P

I am up and have read all the posts and see new faces or posts and love it. Sam is a champ and we all love him and respect his efforts. He has a fetish that is peanut butter and we all respect that. It is kind of cute and comical too, what fun. You all are welcome to enter in and discuss your "stuff". 

Acorn Knit Shop is the shop I went to for years as I taught at Summit Alternative School up the road in the early 90's and Thursday nights was the night we met. The women in that group became my extended family. For years after when I traveled from Texas to Seattle to see my kids and grandkids the women would meet me or have me into their homes for dinner, a gathering and yarning. Karen the owner of Acorn was my buddy and her Mother, who is dead now, was a queen and I loved doing her hair when I did hair part time while I taught and then full time after I retired.

I am getting ready for Mass and will talk at ya lataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Need to go to Costco afterwards, and I am feeling so much better from the last month of horrible abdomen pain. 

joe p


----------



## wannabear

Such news is always met with prayers here. I hope that soon he is better. And yes, take care of yourself, too.


----------



## iamsam

carole - good morning - i am finally out of bed - the tea party is going on right now - you are in the middle of it - it begins at six pm friday to six pm the following friday when a new thread is started. i put the url in a post for everyone to click on which sends them to the new thread. this is a virtual tea party and we are spread all over the world.

hope that answers your question. i welcome you and hope you stay and join in on the conversation.

sam



CaroleJS said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> carole - good to hear from you - hope you visit us often and join the conversation - lots of people make for lively discussions.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> CaroleJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read Dave's reason for leaving. I am sorry he has made this decision. I understand his frustration. I have seen on another web forum for selling patterns, that someone is selling patterns that are available for FREE. That is soooo wrong and messed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Sam. I am a little lost. When is the tea party? I am interested.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

there will also be a date attached so you know you are on the right one.

sam



CaroleJS said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaroleJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> carole - good to hear from you - hope you visit us often and join the conversation - lots of people make for lively discussions.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> CaroleJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read Dave's reason for leaving. I am sorry he has made this decision. I understand his frustration. I have seen on another web forum for selling patterns, that someone is selling patterns that are available for FREE. That is soooo wrong and messed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Sam. I am a little lost. When is the tea party? I am interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the tea party goes on as long as we have conversation! Usually from one week to the next!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. So I just watch for this thread labeled "Tea Party"?
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

DorisT said:


> Marianne, thanks!! I'm not used to asking for help - I'm very independent. Your reply brought tears to my eyes.


I'm never far away, pm if you need to talk okay?? {{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}} Angel wings surrounding you and your DH! :-D


----------



## FearNoKnit

This is a recipe from my childhood that I make in the summers. Very cooling and great when you have a heavier meal. I've never met anyone else who made it. My husband's family make a salad with cucumber, onions and sour cream. Also wonderful!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Good morning everyone! Happy Canada Day to all my fellow Canadians at home and abroad -- may all your celebrations be wonderful, peaceful, and safe!! For anyone else who is celebrating a holiday or national observance, hip-hip-hoorah for you as well!

Joe, bet you are feeling on top of the world without pain!! Do you dream of what you can eat now? or is it kind of business as usual? 

Sam, good morning to you and cheers! I had a pb & j toasted sandwich with my coffee this morning! oooweee, it was divine!

For all the newcomers to the Tea Party -- a huge welcome to you. Please do join in our lively family discussions. Please feel free to share with us the goings on in your lives.

For all who are living with/in pain and discomfort, I do send you good vibes for a comfortable day.

We had a thunderstorm last evening and it did go on through the night for a time. Nothing too violent about it. Lots of rain. And that rain is great as there are many people who will be camping out, fishing, and doing fireworks this weekend. 

I had supper with my Mom and Dad yesterday. I brought the salmon fillets over. Mom made perogies and I brought the sour cream. We had watermelon for desert. I do so enjoy being with my parents, they are a delight in my life!

Just a thought here, Sam, if you find it more convenient to post the Tea Party at a different time rather than at 6pm Eastern time, then go ahead and do so! Perhaps mix it up a little? its your call.

Gotta go and get some chores done now, check back later!

PS. Myfanwy, I can understand Fale -- home is where the heart is and you are at home!


----------



## Marianne818

My brain did not kick into full gear this morning..  

HAPPY CANADA DAY!!!!!!!!! Hope all my Canadian friends and celebrators have a safe and wonderful day! Enjoy all the festivities that are being held, remember to be safe and hope all have full tummies from all the wonderful goodies being prepared ;-)


----------



## wannabear

My answer was very short, I suppose considering that you have a lot to do and not wanting to take up your time. But what I meant was this: I start at the beginning of what you're saying, and right away, there is something there we've all done. The trip to the ER, the waiting and wondering, the fatigue, the distracted mind, the worry . . . we've been in those shoes before. So immediately I'm in complete empathy with you, and I KNOW you need prayers. Your other friends here probably have the same progression of emotions. We're all here for you.


----------



## DorisT

wannabear said:


> Such news is always met with prayers here. I hope that soon he is better. And yes, take care of yourself, too.


Thanks, wannabear, just getting ready to go over to the hospital. I hope there is some good news today!


----------



## Sandy

Hi everyone! Good morning! I just thought I would let you know that I heard from Martin this is what he wrote me:

Thank you Sandy for thinking of me, I do covet everyones prayers and thank them for me, I am still going to chemo every Friday and it puts me down for about 5 days, I don't want to move or sit up just sleep. So far I have not been sick at my stomach from it and I count that as a blessing.
I still have more chemo to go I think it is 3 more treatments and then they will do a scan and see where we are so I would appreciate all the prayers you guys can give.
Blessings,
Martin

Let's keep the prayers coming for Martin along with everyone else that needs them.


----------



## Jacki

Greetings from the East Mountains of Albuquerque, NM everyone!!! I've been trying to catch up with all the posts for 2 days now! My....don't we chat!  It is great to see all of you here. I'm sorry about Dave's decision and will miss him greatly! On the other hand, it is a joy to see the rest of you. Especially Sam! Hi!!! So glad you are here!

pammie1234 - What kind of dog is your Avitar? Looks like my Plott Hound! Just had to ask.

My sympathy and best wishes for all who are ailing physically and emotionally. Cheers to all of you who are overcoming your obstacles in life. My heart is hurting for all in the path of the fires here in the SW and everywhere else. I sit on my ridge and look over the miles I can see and am always in fear of a fire in our area. 

Also would like to say how impressed I am with all that everyone does! Knitting, cooking, music...wow, what a group!

Google Chrome: I use it exclusively now. Love it. Crashes less than Explorer or Firefox. I spend quite a bit of time on the internet, so that is important to me. Gotta have all my knitting patterns, yarn, techniques,games, chat....LOL A confirmed addict here!

Will continue to read postings to catch up. Peace, joy, love to all of you!


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks ivyrain - that sounds yummy - you know - the way i love peanut butter i have never had pb pie. i will definitely have to try this.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam,
> Excellent Job!! Here is your reward recipe.
> 
> PEANUT BUTTER PIE
> 
> 1/2 cup peanut butter
> 4 ounces cream cheese, softened
> 1/2 cup powdered sugar
> 1 (9 ounce) container Cool Whip, thawed
> 1/4 cup milk
> 1 (9 inch) graham cracker crust or 1 -9 inch chocolate cookie pie crust
> 
> Directions:
> Combine all ingredients and freeze in a baked graham cracker crust or Oreo cookie crust.
> May be topped with chocolate sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry need translation here- what on earth is frozen cool whip?!!
Click to expand...

Substitute whipped cream. I don't use the stuff.


----------



## mjs

Janelise said:


> Lots of luck finding out what Cool Whip is - I'm still trying to find out what Watermelon Pickles are - or rather, how and where they are used!


Do you have pickles? They are just used like cucumber pickles - to make a meal more fun.


----------



## mjs

Janelise said:


> Lots of luck finding out what Cool Whip is - I'm still trying to find out what Watermelon Pickles are - or rather, how and where they are used!


I'm guessing no one better bring up pickled peaches!


----------



## jheiens

Why not? 

One year I put them up in 1/2 gallon jars as well as quarts. They were truly a taste of summer come Thanksgiving??


What a pleasure to taste them chilled that day.


----------



## wannabear

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks ivyrain - that sounds yummy - you know - the way i love peanut butter i have never had pb pie. i will definitely have to try this.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam,
> Excellent Job!! Here is your reward recipe.
> 
> PEANUT BUTTER PIE
> 
> 1/2 cup peanut butter
> 4 ounces cream cheese, softened
> 1/2 cup powdered sugar
> 1 (9 ounce) container Cool Whip, thawed
> 1/4 cup milk
> 1 (9 inch) graham cracker crust or 1 -9 inch chocolate cookie pie crust
> 
> Directions:
> Combine all ingredients and freeze in a baked graham cracker crust or Oreo cookie crust.
> May be topped with chocolate sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry need translation here- what on earth is frozen cool whip?!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Substitute whipped cream. I don't use the stuff.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## wannabear

Pickled beets. Now there's a good thing. I should make some. We also make pickled okra here, and some people just adore it.


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> Pickled beets. Now there's a good thing. I should make some. We also make pickled okra here, and some people just adore it.


I like okra but have not had it pickled. But I love pickled beets. Really anything that is sweet pickles.


----------



## KateB

Wow, have just spent 2 hours reading all the posts that have appeared here since I checked in 24 hours ago! Great to hear from so many new folks too. Grandmapaula, that's great news about your GD's continued weight gain. Marianne and Sam, thanks for the explanation about t-ball. We only really have football, tennis and rugby over here. I'm not a great fan of any of them (although Come On fellow Scot, Andy Murray!) but have done many hours of transport, standing on the sidelines, washing dirty kit, etc in my time. My elder son still plays football, but the younger rugby mad son had to give up his beloved rugby when he broke his neck during a game 2 years ago. Won't go into all the gory details, but he's now absolutely fine, but with a 3 inch scar from the operation to pin his neck. 
Ceili and Bulldog, glad you both seem to be on the mend, and Doris, every good wish to your DH. Mjs that baby afgan's gorgeous. Myfanwy, obviously Fale's missing you!
Sorlenna, I'd never heard of virgia before. Rain that evaporated with the heat just wouldn't happen over here, we specialise in heat that disappears because of the rain! :lol:


----------



## mjs

jheiens said:


> Why not?
> 
> One year I put them up in 1/2 gallon jars as well as quarts. They were truly a taste of summer come Thanksgiving??
> 
> What a pleasure to taste them chilled that day.


I love pickled peaches, but I bet that would flummox some non-Americans.


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> One year I put them up in 1/2 gallon jars as well as quarts. They were truly a taste of summer come Thanksgiving??
> 
> What a pleasure to taste them chilled that day.
> 
> 
> 
> I love pickled peaches, but I bet that would flummox some non-Americans.
Click to expand...

Not sure exactly why this would flummox some non-Americans as most things are eaten worldwide. While it is true that some have not heard of various things, that also holds true for American people. Dont think we want to go into that line of talk. 
No matter what the food, some people enjoy it and others dont and it does not matter in the least where one lives.


----------



## Ceili

taking the pills every 4 hours, but they seem to wear off after 2 1/2 hours. pain is much, much worse than i could have imagined.


darowil said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> yippee! picture me singing and skipping around the house. no, don't! it would be a traumatic sight!! anyway, I CAN WIGGLE MY FINGERS!!!!!! not my thumb, not yet, but soon. the block is wearing off, and i have my pain meds ready for when the pain hits, WooHooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with Sam... Stay ahead of the pain. It is so much easier than trying to catch up. My own rule of thumb is to quit doing anything 15 minutes before I think I need to and take pills on a schedule whether I think I need to or not. No reason to be in pain........ and no reason to push yourself to the edge either......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact if don't take them regularly you end needing stronger ones as well as putting up with pain!
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ceili said:


> taking the pills every 4 hours, but they seem to wear off after 2 1/2 hours. pain is much, much worse than i could have imagined.
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> yippee! picture me singing and skipping around the house. no, don't! it would be a traumatic sight!! anyway, I CAN WIGGLE MY FINGERS!!!!!! not my thumb, not yet, but soon. the block is wearing off, and i have my pain meds ready for when the pain hits, WooHooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with Sam... Stay ahead of the pain. It is so much easier than trying to catch up. My own rule of thumb is to quit doing anything 15 minutes before I think I need to and take pills on a schedule whether I think I need to or not. No reason to be in pain........ and no reason to push yourself to the edge either......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact if don't take them regularly you end needing stronger ones as well as putting up with pain!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Celia, I dont know if this will help you or not but here goes: if you have some eucalyptus oil (found in Vicks ointment) and you put a drop either on the pain site (if you dont have a cast on) or above and below the cast, it should relieve your pain. It is a natural pain reliever not taken orally. The eucalyptus works on the nerves in the body as the body absorbs it. It works instantly for those who suffer from gout in the big toe. It is one of the major ingredients in pain ointments and lotions. You can buy it for a couple of dollars at the pharmacy or even some health stores. It will not hurt anything.
Also for those who are suffering from those summer bug bites, a bit of the Vicks rubbed on the bites alieviates the itch almost instantly!!


----------



## KateB

Ceili said:


> taking the pills every 4 hours, but they seem to wear off after 2 1/2 hours. pain is much, much worse than i could have imagined.
> 
> Oh, Ceili, feel for you.


----------



## KateB

Never heard of that about the eucalyptus oil before 5mmdpns, but as DH suffers with gout every now and again I will certainly give it a try.


----------



## Ceili

thanks, 5. unfortunately, i do have a cast. i have some vicks, but no oil.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning everyone! Happy Canada Day to all my fellow Canadians at home and abroad -- may all your celebrations be wonderful, peaceful, and safe!! For anyone else who is celebrating a holiday or national observance, hip-hip-hoorah for you as well!
> 
> Joe, bet you are feeling on top of the world without pain!! Do you dream of what you can eat now? or is it kind of business as usual?
> 
> Sam, good morning to you and cheers! I had a pb & j toasted sandwich with my coffee this morning! oooweee, it was divine!
> 
> For all the newcomers to the Tea Party -- a huge welcome to you. Please do join in our lively family discussions. Please feel free to share with us the goings on in your lives.
> 
> For all who are living with/in pain and discomfort, I do send you good vibes for a comfortable day.
> 
> We had a thunderstorm last evening and it did go on through the night for a time. Nothing too violent about it. Lots of rain. And that rain is great as there are many people who will be camping out, fishing, and doing fireworks this weekend.
> 
> I had supper with my Mom and Dad yesterday. I brought the salmon fillets over. Mom made perogies and I brought the sour cream. We had watermelon for desert. I do so enjoy being with my parents, they are a delight in my life!
> 
> Just a thought here, Sam, if you find it more convenient to post the Tea Party at a different time rather than at 6pm Eastern time, then go ahead and do so! Perhaps mix it up a little? its your call.
> 
> Gotta go and get some chores done now, check back later!
> 
> PS. Myfanwy, I can understand Fale -- home is where the heart is and you are at home!


Thank you 5mm's


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> Hi everyone! Good morning! I just thought I would let you know that I heard from Martin this is what he wrote me:
> 
> Thank you Sandy for thinking of me, I do covet everyones prayers and thank them for me, I am still going to chemo every Friday and it puts me down for about 5 days, I don't want to move or sit up just sleep. So far I have not been sick at my stomach from it and I count that as a blessing.
> I still have more chemo to go I think it is 3 more treatments and then they will do a scan and see where we are so I would appreciate all the prayers you guys can give.
> Blessings,
> Martin
> 
> Let's keep the prayers coming for Martin along with everyone else that needs them.


I second that thought. I have been wondering how Martin was faring, and concentrating on positive thoughts!


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> Never heard of that about the eucalyptus oil before 5mmdpns, but as DH suffers with gout every now and again I will certainly give it a try.


It is a "wonder" pain reliever and I am all for using things that do not have to be taken by mouth! As a pharmacy technician, you do learn about a lot of amazing things!

I would use a q-tip, put a drop of oil on it, and rub the end of it over the big toe of my husband. Within 15 seconds his gout pain would be gone. There is no harm in using either. 

It is also a great thing to use to relieve sinus congestion and pain. You would put a drop of the eucalyptus oil into your teacup and fill with boiled water from the kettle. You would steam yourself with it -- be sure to have a box of tissues handy!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ceili said:


> thanks, 5. unfortunately, i do have a cast. i have some vicks, but no oil.


You may want to rub some Vicks just above the cast and over a good sized area around/above the cast. Sending you prayers and gentle hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Wow, have just spent 2 hours reading all the posts that have appeared here since I checked in 24 hours ago! Great to hear from so many new folks too. Grandmapaula, that's great news about your GD's continued weight gain. Marianne and Sam, thanks for the explanation about t-ball. We only really have football, tennis and rugby over here. I'm not a great fan of any of them (although Come On fellow Scot, Andy Murray!) but have done many hours of transport, standing on the sidelines, washing dirty kit, etc in my time. My elder son still plays football, but the younger rugby mad son had to give up his beloved rugby when he broke his neck during a game 2 years ago. Won't go into all the gory details, but he's now absolutely fine, but with a 3 inch scar from the operation to pin his neck.
> Ceili and Bulldog, glad you both seem to be on the mend, and Doris, every good wish to your DH. Mjs that baby afgan's gorgeous. Myfanwy, obviously Fale's missing you!
> Sorlenna, I'd never heard of virgia before. Rain that evaporated with the heat just wouldn't happen over here, we specialise in heat that disappears because of the rain! :lol:


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## iamsam

janelise - watermelon pickles are used just like any other pickle - they are just a different kind. i can't remember ever eating any but i am sure you could serve them just as you would a sweet or dill pickle. hope that helps.

cool whip - that is a whole other monster - i personally don't care for it - if i have whipped cream i want the real thing. dream whip is a fake whipped that is kept in the freezer until you use it. i think it is a bit thicker than real whipped cream - if you don't use all of it you can put it back in the freezer. it's used a lot as topping and in some jello salads. i'm not sure if there is an equivalent or not for you to look for.

sam



Janelise said:


> Lots of luck finding out what Cool Whip is - I'm still trying to find out what Watermelon Pickles are - or rather, how and where they are used!


----------



## Sorlenna

mjs said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of my favorite things too, but I keep forgetting about it....I think back to many special occasions when I eat it. Isn't it something the way smells and taste can bring on such nostalgia?
> 
> 
> 
> I remember learning somewhere that smell is the sense that evokes the strongest memories. There's a certain hand lotion that I can smell and remember my grandmother's hugs ever so well.
> 
> I'm up to 127 now, and off to bed soon--one DD is bringing her car over tomorrow for her dad to look at, and I hope to get some more knitting in, of course. See you all then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would that lotion be Jergens?
Click to expand...

It would! I love that smell!


----------



## Lurker 2

DorisT said:


> Hi, everyone. I left off on page 18 yesterday and haven't been able to catch up yet. Had to take a break last evening after dinner to take hubby to the ER. Didn't get home until midnight after they transferred him to the hospital.
> 
> They don't seem to know what his problem/s are as yet. He woke up yesterday morning with wobbly legs and the situation didn't improve during the day so I talked him into going to the ER. They did a CT scan of his head to check for a stroke - negative. Xray'd his lungs to check for pneumonia - negative. BTW, he had a fever of 101.9 which we didn't know. Did lots of blood work; won't know the results of one test for 2 or 3 days. The ER doctor said he might have a bacterial infection in his bloodstream. So they put him on an antibiotic in the ER and 2 different antibiotics when he got to the hospital.
> 
> He looks great and is in good spirits. He's a very cheerful, optimistic person usually so I have to do all the worrying for him. I just wanted to ask if you all could say a prayer for him that they find the cause of his problem. And soon!
> Thanks!!


will do!


----------



## iamsam

pontuf - on this subject i am going to need some help. i usually cut and paste to a word document and put it in my document files. recipes always have recipe as the first word followed by the name - that way they all fall in the same place in your document file. there is a way to bookmark them - hopefully someone on here can help you. i apologize for not being able to help you.

sam



Pontuf said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> violist - consider yourself part of the group.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> violist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can walk to Acorn -- in Seattle -- from my house! It's far enough to be a good walk -- close enough I can actually pull it off. And yarn is so light it's no trouble carrying it.
> 
> I'm new to this group but I'd love to meet some of you in Seattle in August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam. How can I bookmark your recipes?
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of my favorite things too, but I keep forgetting about it....I think back to many special occasions when I eat it. Isn't it something the way smells and taste can bring on such nostalgia?
> 
> 
> 
> I remember learning somewhere that smell is the sense that evokes the strongest memories. There's a certain hand lotion that I can smell and remember my grandmother's hugs ever so well.
> 
> I'm up to 127 now, and off to bed soon--one DD is bringing her car over tomorrow for her dad to look at, and I hope to get some more knitting in, of course. See you all then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would that lotion be Jergens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would! I love that smell!
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of my favorite things too, but I keep forgetting about it....I think back to many special occasions when I eat it. Isn't it something the way smells and taste can bring on such nostalgia?
> 
> 
> 
> I remember learning somewhere that smell is the sense that evokes the strongest memories. There's a certain hand lotion that I can smell and remember my grandmother's hugs ever so well.
> 
> I'm up to 127 now, and off to bed soon--one DD is bringing her car over tomorrow for her dad to look at, and I hope to get some more knitting in, of course. See you all then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would that lotion be Jergens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would! I love that smell!
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## Sorlenna

mjs said:


> Janelise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of luck finding out what Cool Whip is - I'm still trying to find out what Watermelon Pickles are - or rather, how and where they are used!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing no one better bring up pickled peaches!
Click to expand...

Pickled beets are a favorite of mine as well...love 'em, especially when we made them ourselves. I miss canning, even with all the hard work involved.

I really must just keep catching up and stop stopping to comment. LOL


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> pontuf - on this subject i am going to need some help. i usually cut and paste to a word document and put it in my document files. recipes always have recipe as the first word followed by the name - that way they all fall in the same place in your document file. there is a way to bookmark them - hopefully someone on here can help you. i apologize for not being able to help you.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> violist - consider yourself part of the group.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> violist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can walk to Acorn -- in Seattle -- from my house! It's far enough to be a good walk -- close enough I can actually pull it off. And yarn is so light it's no trouble carrying it.
> 
> I'm new to this group but I'd love to meet some of you in Seattle in August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam. How can I bookmark your recipes?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I did start using evernote, and though I know little I can post stuff there. I use recipe as the beginning of the name, but then what the stuff is - cake, bread, whatever, and then the name. Sometimes I add the source - King Arthur, America's test kitchen, etc.


----------



## iamsam

thanks june - i am enjoying myself.

i love fall - especially if we have indian summer too - i really don't mind winter so much except if it is extremely cold. when i lived in seattle i never ran the heat during the winter - it just wasn't cold enough - plus i really couldn't afford to. where i live in northwes ohio it is quite flat and there is nothing to stop the wind - sometimes it feels like it is going right through you. funny though - i do breathe better in the cold weather.

but i am jealous of you because your spring weather comes faster than ours.

sam



jknappva said:


> OOPS! Sam. I forgot your winters are much colder there than here on the mid-atlantic coast. But I do love fall weather between the heat and the cold...unfortunately, Oct. weather only lasts a month and then winter always follows!! LOL!
> And I forgot to mention...thank you so much for hosting the tea party...I've always enjoyed your posts and am delighted to see you posting even more.
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam

boy - that brings back memories mjs - jergens lotion - loved the smell.

sam



mjs said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Beanie is quite simple- CO 120sts in 8ply, on the circular needle, or dpn's, rib on US5 as long as you want, change to US6 for stockinette, I worked 6 inches up to the decreases, because I knew I was skrimping on yarn. decrease by knitting 2tog, *k8, 2tog*, to your marker for beginning of spiral. k one row, * k7, k2tog*, k one row. work as set until all stitches are *k 2tog*, work one further row of *k2 tog*, cut yarn and thread through remaining stitches.
> Sorry I am not an experienced pattern maker like Dave or Sorlenna!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks just great to me--pattern and finished work!
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of my favorite things too, but I keep forgetting about it....I think back to many special occasions when I eat it. Isn't it something the way smells and taste can bring on such nostalgia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember learning somewhere that smell is the sense that evokes the strongest memories. There's a certain hand lotion that I can smell and remember my grandmother's hugs ever so well.
> 
> I'm up to 127 now, and off to bed soon--one DD is bringing her car over tomorrow for her dad to look at, and I hope to get some more knitting in, of course. See you all then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would that lotion be Jergens?
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> pontuf - on this subject i am going to need some help. i usually cut and paste to a word document and put it in my document files. recipes always have recipe as the first word followed by the name - that way they all fall in the same place in your document file. there is a way to bookmark them - hopefully someone on here can help you. i apologize for not being able to help you.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> violist - consider yourself part of the group.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> violist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can walk to Acorn -- in Seattle -- from my house! It's far enough to be a good walk -- close enough I can actually pull it off. And yarn is so light it's no trouble carrying it.
> 
> I'm new to this group but I'd love to meet some of you in Seattle in August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam. How can I bookmark your recipes?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yah, what I do too with anything that I want to save from the net. I just copy and paste into a new document, save the document to my desktop, and put it into my Recipe Folder that is on my desktop. This is the easiest for me. Of course, I will then transfer these to my memory stick or to a CD.


----------



## Sorlenna

There's also a bookmark option just beside "watch" above--you can bookmark the thread page on this site and then go back to it when you're logged in by clicking on "my bookmarks" at the top of the page. I find it easier to just copy/paste--like Sam, but I tend to put "Recipe pie" or whatever the thing is so they are all in the same document (lazy, ha ha).

We're in for another scorcher, it seems. I'm hoping to sit in front of the fan and get some more done on the yellow shawl--have not paid attention to the blue project for a couple of days now, but that's okay. I'll get back to it eventually.

Prayers for all who need them...always sending good thoughts.


----------



## iamsam

doris - sending you and hubby lots of positive energy and sending a prayer up for his well being. hope the doctors find out quickly what is wrong. glad it wasn't a stroke.

sam



DorisT said:


> Hi, everyone. I left off on page 18 yesterday and haven't been able to catch up yet. Had to take a break last evening after dinner to take hubby to the ER. Didn't get home until midnight after they transferred him to the hospital.
> 
> They don't seem to know what his problem/s are as yet. He woke up yesterday morning with wobbly legs and the situation didn't improve during the day so I talked him into going to the ER. They did a CT scan of his head to check for a stroke - negative. Xray'd his lungs to check for pneumonia - negative. BTW, he had a fever of 101.9 which we didn't know. Did lots of blood work; won't know the results of one test for 2 or 3 days. The ER doctor said he might have a bacterial infection in his bloodstream. So they put him on an antibiotic in the ER and 2 different antibiotics when he got to the hospital.
> 
> He looks great and is in good spirits. He's a very cheerful, optimistic person usually so I have to do all the worrying for him. I just wanted to ask if you all could say a prayer for him that they find the cause of his problem. And soon!
> Thanks!!


----------



## Bulldog

Ceili, I had to call my Dr back. He gave me a strong and less strong (neither one are mild) pain pill. I alternate the two every two hours and remember ice is your best friend.

Doris T, my prayers are with you. Do take care of yourself.You may need your strength to care for your DH.

Marianne, you brought back such good memories...watermelon pickles, pickled okra, chow chow. Such good times.


Jynx, let us hear from your reports. Praying for good ones.


----------



## Bulldog

Doris T., I am praying for you. Do take care of yourself. You will need your strength to care for DH.

Marianne, you brought back such good memories. Pickled watermelon rinds, peaches, oklra, and chow chow. Such good times we had.

Jynx, let us hear from your reports. We are praying for you.


----------



## iamsam

jacki - join us often - we love lots of voices in our conversations.

sam



Jacki said:


> Greetings from the East Mountains of Albuquerque, NM everyone!!! I've been trying to catch up with all the posts for 2 days now! My....don't we chat!  It is great to see all of you here. I'm sorry about Dave's decision and will miss him greatly! On the other hand, it is a joy to see the rest of you. Especially Sam! Hi!!! So glad you are here!
> 
> pammie1234 - What kind of dog is your Avitar? Looks like my Plott Hound! Just had to ask.
> 
> My sympathy and best wishes for all who are ailing physically and emotionally. Cheers to all of you who are overcoming your obstacles in life. My heart is hurting for all in the path of the fires here in the SW and everywhere else. I sit on my ridge and look over the miles I can see and am always in fear of a fire in our area.
> 
> Also would like to say how impressed I am with all that everyone does! Knitting, cooking, music...wow, what a group!
> 
> Google Chrome: I use it exclusively now. Love it. Crashes less than Explorer or Firefox. I spend quite a bit of time on the internet, so that is important to me. Gotta have all my knitting patterns, yarn, techniques,games, chat....LOL A confirmed addict here!
> 
> Will continue to read postings to catch up. Peace, joy, love to all of you!


----------



## iamsam

who wrote about pickled peaches - do we have a recipe? i love peaches - grilled - baked and just fresh and raw. grilling and baking brings out upbelievable sweetness and flavor.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> One year I put them up in 1/2 gallon jars as well as quarts. They were truly a taste of summer come Thanksgiving??
> 
> What a pleasure to taste them chilled that day.
> 
> 
> 
> I love pickled peaches, but I bet that would flummox some non-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure exactly why this would flummox some non-Americans as most things are eaten worldwide. While it is true that some have not heard of various things, that also holds true for American people. Dont think we want to go into that line of talk.
> No matter what the food, some people enjoy it and others dont and it does not matter in the least where one lives.
Click to expand...


----------



## CaroleJS

thewren said:


> there will also be a date attached so you know you are on the right one.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> CaroleJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaroleJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> carole - good to hear from you - hope you visit us often and join the conversation - lots of people make for lively discussions.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> CaroleJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read Dave's reason for leaving. I am sorry he has made this decision. I understand his frustration. I have seen on another web forum for selling patterns, that someone is selling patterns that are available for FREE. That is soooo wrong and messed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Sam. I am a little lost. When is the tea party? I am interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the tea party goes on as long as we have conversation! Usually from one week to the next!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. So I just watch for this thread labeled "Tea Party"?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you Sam. This helps me understand what to look for. Keep your fingers Nimble.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of that about the eucalyptus oil before 5mmdpns, but as DH suffers with gout every now and again I will certainly give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a "wonder" pain reliever and I am all for using things that do not have to be taken by mouth! As a pharmacy technician, you do learn about a lot of amazing things!
> 
> I would use a q-tip, put a drop of oil on it, and rub the end of it over the big toe of my husband. Within 15 seconds his gout pain would be gone. There is no harm in using either.
> 
> It is also a great thing to use to relieve sinus congestion and pain. You would put a drop of the eucalyptus oil into your teacup and fill with boiled water from the kettle. You would steam yourself with it -- be sure to have a box of tissues handy!!
Click to expand...

There is also 'Olbas oil' which i discovered recently- much the same ingredients as vicks- but you don't have the 'goo' problem!


----------



## iamsam

maybe you could take them with a vodka slush - that should help - lol.

truly i am not taking this lightly ceili - truly sorry for your discomfort - could you take something like motrin along with your pain pill? i would be asking the doctor for something a little stronger - there is no reason to be in pain. sending you hugs and positive energy.

sam



Ceili said:


> taking the pills every 4 hours, but they seem to wear off after 2 1/2 hours. pain is much, much worse than i could have imagined.
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> yippee! picture me singing and skipping around the house. no, don't! it would be a traumatic sight!! anyway, I CAN WIGGLE MY FINGERS!!!!!! not my thumb, not yet, but soon. the block is wearing off, and i have my pain meds ready for when the pain hits, WooHooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with Sam... Stay ahead of the pain. It is so much easier than trying to catch up. My own rule of thumb is to quit doing anything 15 minutes before I think I need to and take pills on a schedule whether I think I need to or not. No reason to be in pain........ and no reason to push yourself to the edge either......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact if don't take them regularly you end needing stronger ones as well as putting up with pain!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Jacki, that is Bailey. He is a 1 year old labradoodle. He was supposed to be between 35-45 pounds, but the last time he went to the vet, he weighed 79 pounds. I'm sure he weighs more now. But he is sweet, and I love him, and wouldn't trade him for the world!

Doris, I sure hope you get good news today. Thinking of the two of you and sending prayers for a speedy recovery.

Joe, so glad to hear you are better. I hope you get some answers from the doctor so you will soon be free of any problems. At least the pain is gone. 

Happy Canada Day! Enjoy, celebrate, eat, and drink, whatever you want, but be safe!


----------



## iamsam

bulldog - how are you feeling - am i remembering right- did you have back surgery? or am i thinking of someone else. my mind fails me at times - more times than i care to admit.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Doris T., I am praying for you. Do take care of yourself. You will need your strength to care for DH.
> 
> Marianne, you brought back such good memories. Pickled watermelon rinds, peaches, oklra, and chow chow. Such good times we had.
> 
> Jynx, let us hear from your reports. We are praying for you.


----------



## Sorlenna

Sam, if you have an apple pie recipe you like, try using peaches instead of apples. I find the spice mixture is just as good/maybe better with peaches!


----------



## iamsam

to all our canadian friends happy canade day. have a safe holiday - eat lots and lots of picnic food - enjoy the fireworks - take pictures to share. lol

our fourth is a few days away but already the neighbors are beginning to celebrate with some fireworks in the evening. it doesn't bother hickory too much - but blanco - alexis's yellow lab hides the minute he hears them. i think it is a poor time for individuals to be shooting off fireworks - it is so very dry here - it would not be difficult to start a fire.

sam


----------



## iamsam

ooh sorlena - that sounds delicious - never thought of that. will definitely try that.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sam, if you have an apple pie recipe you like, try using peaches instead of apples. I find the spice mixture is just as good/maybe better with peaches!


----------



## pammie1234

Ceili, everyone is right about staying on top of the pain. Call the doctor and tell him you are still in pain. He should be able to help get the pain under control.

Bulldog, hope you are doing better today.

Anyone else that is suffering with health issues today, please be aware that good thoughts and wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Needleme

DorisT said:


> Hi, everyone. I left off on page 18 yesterday and haven't been able to catch up yet. Had to take a break last evening after dinner to take hubby to the ER. Didn't get home until midnight after they transferred him to the hospital.
> 
> They don't seem to know what his problem/s are as yet. He woke up yesterday morning with wobbly legs and the situation didn't improve during the day so I talked him into going to the ER. They did a CT scan of his head to check for a stroke - negative. Xray'd his lungs to check for pneumonia - negative. BTW, he had a fever of 101.9 which we didn't know. Did lots of blood work; won't know the results of one test for 2 or 3 days. The ER doctor said he might have a bacterial infection in his bloodstream. So they put him on an antibiotic in the ER and 2 different antibiotics when he got to the hospital.
> 
> He looks great and is in good spirits. He's a very cheerful, optimistic person usually so I have to do all the worrying for him. I just wanted to ask if you all could say a prayer for him that they find the cause of his problem. And soon!
> Thanks!!


You and your husband are most definitely in my prayers!


----------



## iamsam

needleme - so glad you could join us - don't think we have heard from you alot lately - please join us as much as you can -makes for interesting conversation when there are a lot of us talking.



Needleme said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, everyone. I left off on page 18 yesterday and haven't been able to catch up yet. Had to take a break last evening after dinner to take hubby to the ER. Didn't get home until midnight after they transferred him to the hospital.
> 
> They don't seem to know what his problem/s are as yet. He woke up yesterday morning with wobbly legs and the situation didn't improve during the day so I talked him into going to the ER. They did a CT scan of his head to check for a stroke - negative. Xray'd his lungs to check for pneumonia - negative. BTW, he had a fever of 101.9 which we didn't know. Did lots of blood work; won't know the results of one test for 2 or 3 days. The ER doctor said he might have a bacterial infection in his bloodstream. So they put him on an antibiotic in the ER and 2 different antibiotics when he got to the hospital.
> 
> He looks great and is in good spirits. He's a very cheerful, optimistic person usually so I have to do all the worrying for him. I just wanted to ask if you all could say a prayer for him that they find the cause of his problem. And soon!
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> You and your husband are most definitely in my prayers!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> needleme - so glad you could join us - don't think we have heard from you alot lately - please join us as much as you can -makes for interesting conversation when there are a lot of us talking.
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, everyone. I left off on page 18 yesterday and haven't been able to catch up yet. Had to take a break last evening after dinner to take hubby to the ER. Didn't get home until midnight after they transferred him to the hospital.
> 
> They don't seem to know what his problem/s are as yet. He woke up yesterday morning with wobbly legs and the situation didn't improve during the day so I talked him into going to the ER. They did a CT scan of his head to check for a stroke - negative. Xray'd his lungs to check for pneumonia - negative. BTW, he had a fever of 101.9 which we didn't know. Did lots of blood work; won't know the results of one test for 2 or 3 days. The ER doctor said he might have a bacterial infection in his bloodstream. So they put him on an antibiotic in the ER and 2 different antibiotics when he got to the hospital.
> 
> He looks great and is in good spirits. He's a very cheerful, optimistic person usually so I have to do all the worrying for him. I just wanted to ask if you all could say a prayer for him that they find the cause of his problem. And soon!
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> You and your husband are most definitely in my prayers!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

and unlike the real Drawing Room, the virtual one gives us a chance to follow all the conversations!
Monday morning here. Just having breakfast- tomorrow I start two more Beanies- pity my machine got busted!
Happy Celebrations to all whichever side of the border you are! Thoughts from the chilly southern Ocean!


----------



## Needleme

thewren said:


> needleme - so glad you could join us - don't think we have heard from you alot lately - please join us as much as you can -makes for interesting conversation when there are a lot of us talking.
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, everyone. I left off on page 18 yesterday and haven't been able to catch up yet. Had to take a break last evening after dinner to take hubby to the ER. Didn't get home until midnight after they transferred him to the hospital.
> 
> They don't seem to know what his problem/s are as yet. He woke up yesterday morning with wobbly legs and the situation didn't improve during the day so I talked him into going to the ER. They did a CT scan of his head to check for a stroke - negative. Xray'd his lungs to check for pneumonia - negative. BTW, he had a fever of 101.9 which we didn't know. Did lots of blood work; won't know the results of one test for 2 or 3 days. The ER doctor said he might have a bacterial infection in his bloodstream. So they put him on an antibiotic in the ER and 2 different antibiotics when he got to the hospital.
> 
> He looks great and is in good spirits. He's a very cheerful, optimistic person usually so I have to do all the worrying for him. I just wanted to ask if you all could say a prayer for him that they find the cause of his problem. And soon!
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> You and your husband are most definitely in my prayers!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam, thanks so much for the warm welcome back-- I have been reading, but not posting, but I feel encouraged to jump back into the conversation!! Thanks-- you made my day!


----------



## CaroleJS

Here in Oregon, USA it is Sunday 11:06 a.m. AND the COFFEE is ready. Yep, I have been on here and this will be my FIRST cup for the day.


----------



## Bulldog

You are right, Sam. Back surgery.

My doctor fused 3&4 and 4&5 using long rods and screws. It is excruciating pain, radiating down both legs and in my lower back. Last night was bad. No sleep for the pain. It has gotten progregressively worse thoughout the day. TP has helped to keep my mind occupied.

My DH is still recovering, but has taken excellent care of me. Will have a lot of housework waiting for me when this is all over, but that's o.k. by me. It can wait.

Thank you all for your love and concern. Nothing like a good friend in hard times.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> You are right, Sam. Back surgery.
> 
> My doctor fused 3&4 and 4&5 using long rods and screws. It is excruciating pain, radiating down both legs and in my lower back. Last night was bad. No sleep for the pain. It has gotten progregressively worse thoughout the day. TP has helped to keep my mind occupied.
> 
> My DH is still recovering, but has taken excellent care of me. Will have a lot of housework waiting for me when this is all over, but that's o.k. by me. It can wait.
> 
> Thank you all for your love and concern. Nothing like a good friend in hard times.


oh dear! that sounds so bad! Wishing you lots of diversion with your reading, and a speedy recovery. You are right the housework has to wait it's turn!


----------



## KatyNora

Happy Canada Day to our northern neighbors. Enjoy the celebrations, good company and, I'm sure, good food. Speaking of which, 5mmdpns, you mentioned your mom's perogi - any chance of a recipe? :lol: It's a long time since I've had home-made perogi.

Doris, I'm keeping good thoughts coming for your DH. I do hope they can confirm a diagnosis soon so he can get the proper treatment. And take care of yourself too - that's important. And that goes for you too, Cieli and Bulldog and Jynx and Joe and, well, just everybody! OK?

And for the record, you can add me to the list of Jergens fans. It's the only lotion I buy. It always takes me back to my grandmother's dressing table and her beautiful cut-glass lotion bottle. Scent memory and music both have a strong effect, don't they?


----------



## CaroleJS

I emphasis with your pain. I had suffered a back injury years ago. I ended up with numbness down my left leg before I started getting better. My back will never be the same. I am limited as to what I can do and for how long. AND YES House work sometimes has to go on the back burner. After all, it (unfortunately) is not going anywhere. Take care and keep up with the pain meds as scheduled.


----------



## Dori Sage

Morning all. It is now 11:17 a.m. and I'm just getting my wits about me. Having my first cuppa joe. It's overcast today, after a week of glorious sunshine.

Stayed up way to late last nite and didn't awaken until 10:30. My Darling Sister asked me to knit her a 24" square to use like a doily. Just happened to have the right color (with 5 big plastic bins full of yarn) and fiber (cotton). So I started something with a feather and fan pattern, but it was way to big so I frogged the whole thing and started again, this time using the diagonal dishcloth pattern. This way it is the same on both sides and can measure the sides as I go. Looking good.


----------



## CaroleJS

Dori Sage said:


> Morning all. It is now 11:17 a.m. and I'm just getting my wits about me. Having my first cuppa joe. It's overcast today, after a week of glorious sunshine.
> 
> Stayed up way to late last nite and didn't awaken until 10:30. My Darling Sister asked me to knit her a 24" square to use like a doily. Just happened to have the right color (with 5 big plastic bins full of yarn) and fiber (cotton). So I started something with a feather and fan pattern, but it was way to big so I frogged the whole thing and started again, this time using the diagonal dishcloth pattern. This way it is the same on both sides and can measure the sides as I go. Looking good.


It feels SOOO good when things come out the way you intend them. This is what I enjoy so much about knitting and crocheting.


----------



## 5mmdpns

KatyNora said:


> Happy Canada Day to our northern neighbors. Enjoy the celebrations, good company and, I'm sure, good food. Speaking of which, 5mmdpns, you mentioned your mom's perogi - any chance of a recipe? :lol: It's a long time since I've had home-made perogi.
> 
> Doris, I'm keeping good thoughts coming for your DH. I do hope they can confirm a diagnosis soon so he can get the proper treatment. And take care of yourself too - that's important. And that goes for you too, Cieli and Bulldog and Jynx and Joe and, well, just everybody! OK?
> 
> And for the record, you can add me to the list of Jergens fans. It's the only lotion I buy. It always takes me back to my grandmother's dressing table and her beautiful cut-glass lotion bottle. Scent memory and music both have a strong effect, don't they?


Sorry re: perogie recipe. We buy a good brand of perogies here and it does really taste like homemade. You would have to have someone else share their perogie recipe. We do not eat enough of them to eat them a lot (diabetic issues going on). I have asked my SIL for her homemade recipe and she uses one that has potato flakes in it. Other than that, she has not shared her secrets with me!! haha, some secret ingredients need to remain secret, I suppose!!!


----------



## Dori Sage

And lest I forget Happy Canada Day to our Northern Neighbors. Used to go the hockey games a long time ago. I just love your National Anthem. The melody is beautiful, as are the words.


----------



## budasha

Sam - Vodka slush sounds very refreshing. Unfortunately, I don't have orange or lime - so must just stick with the vodka :lol: I've never tried making enchiladas. Might just do it this time. Sounds tasty.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dori Sage said:


> And lest I forget Happy Canada Day to our Northern Neighbors. Used to go the hockey games a long time ago. I just love your National Anthem. The melody is beautiful, as are the words.


At mass yesterday (ours is held on Saturday morning as the priest looks after 3 churches in 3 different communities) we sang the Canadian Anthem as our last song before we left. Some sang in English, some in French, and others sang it partly in French. It was beautiful!! I dont know if most know this or not, but Canada has two official languages, those being English and French. Both are taught in school. In the majority of the English speaking provinces, French is taught in the primary grades with options to take it through out the rest of the schooling period. In Quebec which is nearly all French speaking, the English is taught at some primary schools. Then we do have French immersion schools where everything is taught in French. It is so handy to know another language.


----------



## jheiens

We were just discussing making more pickled okra at lunch today as my daughter contemplated finishing off the last pint of it in the house.

Pickeld beets are also a family favorite.


----------



## budasha

darowil said:


> Sam I see put the year in the title- a good idea as it has been running so long I notice that sometimes somehow last years comes out by mistake (but then again I might not notice the year!). I knoiw once I spent quite a bit of time looking at one and thinking I don't remember much of this and going back further, finding one of my posts and thinking I didn't post this I know. Well it was a very old one which had somehow made it into my email inbox.


Funny you should mention this. I did it yesterday and commented that the dates were wrong when all the time it was me.


----------



## budasha

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> just goes to show you darowil how words mean diffrent things in different parts of the world. someone have the green bean caserole with onion rings on top - we could give darowil a new way to enjoy green beans.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/campbells-green-bean-casserole/
> 
> This one is a favorite of ours for Thanksgiving--and you bacon lovers can fry up some bacon and crumble it in for a bit of extra yumminess.
Click to expand...

I wish my DH liked green beans. This sounds so good.


----------



## jknappva

DorisT said:


> Hi, everyone. I left off on page 18 yesterday and haven't been able to catch up yet. Had to take a break last evening after dinner to take hubby to the ER. Didn't get home until midnight after they transferred him to the hospital.
> 
> They don't seem to know what his problem/s are as yet. He woke up yesterday morning with wobbly legs and the situation didn't improve during the day so I talked him into going to the ER. They did a CT scan of his head to check for a stroke - negative. Xray'd his lungs to check for pneumonia - negative. BTW, he had a fever of 101.9 which we didn't know. Did lots of blood work; won't know the results of one test for 2 or 3 days. The ER doctor said he might have a bacterial infection in his bloodstream. So they put him on an antibiotic in the ER and 2 different antibiotics when he got to the hospital.
> 
> He looks great and is in good spirits. He's a very cheerful, optimistic person usually so I have to do all the worrying for him. I just wanted to ask if you all could say a prayer for him that they find the cause of his problem. And soon!
> Thanks!!


Doris, I sincerely hope your husband will soon be well and home again.
I'll keep both of you in my prayers...take care of yourself as well as him.
Hugs
JuneK


----------



## dandylion

DorisT said:


> Hi, everyone. I left off on page 18 yesterday and haven't been able to catch up yet. Had to take a break last evening after dinner to take hubby to the ER. Didn't get home until midnight after they transferred him to the hospital.
> 
> They don't seem to know what his problem/s are as yet. He woke up yesterday morning with wobbly legs and the situation didn't improve during the day so I talked him into going to the ER. They did a CT scan of his head to check for a stroke - negative. Xray'd his lungs to check for pneumonia - negative. BTW, he had a fever of 101.9 which we didn't know. Did lots of blood work; won't know the results of one test for 2 or 3 days. The ER doctor said he might have a bacterial infection in his bloodstream. So they put him on an antibiotic in the ER and 2 different antibiotics when he got to the hospital.
> 
> He looks great and is in good spirits. He's a very cheerful, optimistic person usually so I have to do all the worrying for him. I just wanted to ask if you all could say a prayer for him that they find the cause of his problem. And soon!
> Thanks!!


Doris, you already know that you and "Hubby" are in my prayers, and will continue to be in them even after the results are heard. Good luck and God,s speed. Sue


----------



## Sorlenna

Wow--what a party this week! Every time I go away, there are two or more pages to catch up when I wander back. 

Budasha, if DH doesn't like green beans, make a half recipe for yourself! :XD:

So far, I've used 27 g of my yarn (I find measuring it in grams is much more accurate than ounces, especially for small amounts), and I've gotten up to 157 sts...I DO like the shift, accidental or not! It really is turning into something interesting (at least I think so). I will do another repeat of the chart and see what changes. Maybe I'm silly, but I find this very exciting. All right, then, back to it!


----------



## budasha

jeanbess said:


> Just want to wish all the Canadian,s happy Canada day to morrow and USA happy 4th of July


I second that.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sam, re: the pickled peaches. They were a favorite of my neice and nephew. They would smother their pancakes with them! I have not had any for such a long time! I will find a recipe for them off the web.
These pictures are definitely making my tummy rumble!
http://www.google.ca/search?q=pickled+peaches&hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&site=webhp&prmd=imvnse&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=55zwT6T8H6rA0QHFq8n8Ag&sqi=2&ved=0CF4QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=601

Here is a tasty recipe for the pickled peaches. http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/fruits/r/pickledpeaches.htm


----------



## dandylion

Happy Canada Day to our Canadian friends. 

Those good wishes would have come sooner, but things have kept me away from our beloved t p. Sorry to be so late with them. Dandy/sue


----------



## 5mmdpns

Thanks Dandylion!!

Hey, bet Poledra is unpacking!!! hope it is not too sweltering hot for them. Hope too nothing has broken in the moving adventures they had! Do drop us a line when you find your computer!


----------



## dandylion

Most of Indiana has been hit with such dryness that there are bans on personal fireworks for the forth. We have had many fires already. Not on the scale of the states with forests, but enough to warrant a ban. Some people are selfishly starting with the neighborhood fireworks already. -- Fools that they are. 
Some people only learn the hard way. I just hope their neighbors homes survive. dandy/sue



thewren said:


> to all our canadian friends happy canade day. have a safe holiday - eat lots and lots of picnic food - enjoy the fireworks - take pictures to share. lol
> 
> our fourth is a few days away but already the neighbors are beginning to celebrate with some fireworks in the evening. it doesn't bother hickory too much - but blanco - alexis's yellow lab hides the minute he hears them. i think it is a poor time for individuals to be shooting off fireworks - it is so very dry here - it would not be difficult to start a fire.
> 
> sam


----------



## budasha

I only popped in for a minute to see what's happening and I'm only on page 11. Must go soon but I do want to say "thank you Sam" for picking up the reins. The tea party has been fun and I would be so sorry if it didn't continue.

I'm unloading bricks from the van for the garden. It's so hot here I had to stop to get a cold drink - my rest period turned in to an hour.


It's been kind of an eventful week for me. I had the house sprayed for spiders a week ago and when the man was here, he asked if I had racoons in the attic. Our soffit was pushed in. Long story short - trap was set with lovely sardines to entice them. Turns out neighbours have the 4 babies but the mom has disappeared. All 4 have been safely captured and moved to another location. Hopefully another mom will adopt them. They were so cute and cuddly looking but can do a lot of damage.

Will be going into town tonight to watch fireworks. Should be a nice night for it.

Bye now.


----------



## dandylion

5mmdpns said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> taking the pills every 4 hours, but they seem to wear off after 2 1/2 hours. pain is much, much worse than i could have imagined.
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> yippee! picture me singing and skipping around the house. no, don't! it would be a traumatic sight!! anyway, I CAN WIGGLE MY FINGERS!!!!!! not my thumb, not yet, but soon. the block is wearing off, and i have my pain meds ready for when the pain hits, WooHooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with Sam... Stay ahead of the pain. It is so much easier than trying to catch up. My own rule of thumb is to quit doing anything 15 minutes before I think I need to and take pills on a schedule whether I think I need to or not. No reason to be in pain........ and no reason to push yourself to the edge either......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact if don't take them regularly you end needing stronger ones as well as putting up with pain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Celia, I dont know if this will help you or not but here goes: if you have some eucalyptus oil (found in Vicks ointment) and you put a drop either on the pain site (if you dont have a cast on) or above and below the cast, it should relieve your pain. It is a natural pain reliever not taken orally. The eucalyptus works on the nerves in the body as the body absorbs it. It works instantly for those who suffer from gout in the big toe. It is one of the major ingredients in pain ointments and lotions. You can buy it for a couple of dollars at the pharmacy or even some health stores. It will not hurt anything.
> Also for those who are suffering from those summer bug bites, a bit of the Vicks rubbed on the bites alieviates the itch almost instantly!!
Click to expand...

Thanks 5mms. My nephew has gout. I know he will not get it for himself so I will buy some Eucalyptus oil and give it to him. He won't have a chance not to use it. dandy/sue


----------



## daralene

DorisT said:


> Hi, everyone. I left off on page 18 yesterday and haven't been able to catch up yet. Had to take a break last evening after dinner to take hubby to the ER. Didn't get home until midnight after they transferred him to the hospital.
> 
> They don't seem to know what his problem/s are as yet. He woke up yesterday morning with wobbly legs and the situation didn't improve during the day so I talked him into going to the ER. They did a CT scan of his head to check for a stroke - negative. Xray'd his lungs to check for pneumonia - negative. BTW, he had a fever of 101.9 which we didn't know. Did lots of blood work; won't know the results of one test for 2 or 3 days. The ER doctor said he might have a bacterial infection in his bloodstream. So they put him on an antibiotic in the ER and 2 different antibiotics when he got to the hospital.
> 
> He looks great and is in good spirits. He's a very cheerful, optimistic person usually so I have to do all the worrying for him. I just wanted to ask if you all could say a prayer for him that they find the cause of his problem. And soon!
> Thanks!!


Prayers for your DH. Sure hope they find out what is wrong and clear it up. Sounds like if it is a bacterial infection they will already have started getting him well. It's so scary when something like this happens. Thank goodness he is positive and in good spirits. I know that helps you, even if you still do the worrying for him. Prayers coming your way. Try and take care of yourself too. Sometimes the one who is sick gets better and the healthy one gets really sick because of all the stress, so try and take a few deep breaths. We are all here for you.
Hugs
Daralene


----------



## Karena

Sam. Thank you for picking up the tea party. I was away from my computer last week. I want to thank Dave for all the cozies, ski hats and all. I copied a lot of his patterns for later. 

I make enchiladas in ramekins--got tired of rolling. I like cheese, husband likes chicken. Spray the surface of the dish, cut tortillas and stack in the cheese, chicken, beef, etc. They sort of slip out in round mounds. Very easy, plus you have some for later in their individual dishes. Here in CA we like the partially cooked onion, not crisp, but softened with full flavor. 
Ever tried Old El Paso Mild Green Chili sauce, come in a large can, I freeze for later. Mix sauce 2/3 to 3/4 with 1/3 or 1/ 4 with tomato sauce. Although the can says mild, try it, medium sort of wipes out the taste of the other ingredients. 
You are working too hard. 
Hope your weather turns soon. Thanks for the vodka drink, I think I will have one. 
Karen in CA


----------



## jheiens

I finally found the pickled peaches recipe. Joy



PICKLED PEACHES (yield: 7 qts)



3 quarts sugar

2 quarts vinegar

7 2" pieces stick cinnamon

2 TBSPS whole cloves (in tea ball or cheese cloth bag)

16# peaches (sm or med. size--about 11qts.)


Combine sugar,vinegar, stick cinnamon, and cloves. Bring to boil and simmer, covered, for about 30 minutes.

Wash peaches and removes skins by dipping into boiling water for 1 min. and then quickly into cold water to speed up skin removal. Leave fruit whole and put into cold water with whatever agent you use to prevent darkening. Cold water plus 2 TBSPS each of salt and vinegar per gallon will work. Drain just before using.

Add drained peaches to boiling sirup, enough for 2 or 3 quarts at a time and heat for about 5 minutes. Pack peaches into clean, hot jars. Continue heating in sirup and packing peaches into jars. Add 1 piece of stick cinnamon and 2 or 3 whole cloves (if desired) to each jar. 

Cover peaches with boiling sirup to 1/2 inch of top of jar. Adjust lids. Process covered in boiling water bath for 20 minutes after water returns to boiling. Remove jars and complete seals, if necessary. Cool upright and widely separated on a cloth or wire rack.


----------



## margewhaples

Ceili: Have you called your orthopedist. With the amt of trauma you have had it may be that you can't get ahead of the pain with the current dosage or drug and he can make adjustments at least for the first week until some of the swelling and pain subside. Also keep the cast cold with ice packs as this reduces the swelling. Suspend it above the level of your heart. Winding gauze around it make several layers around and then make a handle to suspend it from something like a post or lamp post. Do not forget to call him. He needs to know just how much pain you are in. It may reveal to him facts about your healing process. He may want to check to see how things are going sooner than he planned. Also everyone's response to pain meds and pain are different, he can only estimate what your needs are. The hands and fingers are necessarily very sensitive areas and have many nerve endings. Please follow up and let us know how things are going. My prayers and thoughts are with you. Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples

Doris: I would wish to encourage you that whether or not they find the exact cause, such an antibiotic regime should wipe out any bacterial infection. Viral infections simply have to wear themselves out and the antibiotics prevent the complications that could occur particularly in us older folks that's important as they devastate easily. I'm sure that he is well on his way as you say he was spy and spirited when you were there. Take your knitting and sit and relax with him your presence is perhaps his best medicine and a book of jokes or a comedy might help. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Edith M

Cool Whip is a creamy whipped topping for deserts. It was invented to take the place of whipped cream. Edith M


myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks ivyrain - that sounds yummy - you know - the way i love peanut butter i have never had pb pie. i will definitely have to try this.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam,
> Excellent Job!! Here is your reward recipe.
> 
> PEANUT BUTTER PIE
> 
> 1/2 cup peanut butter
> 4 ounces cream cheese, softened
> 1/2 cup powdered sugar
> 1 (9 ounce) container Cool Whip, thawed
> 1/4 cup milk
> 1 (9 inch) graham cracker crust or 1 -9 inch chocolate cookie pie crust
> 
> Directions:
> Combine all ingredients and freeze in a baked graham cracker crust or Oreo cookie crust.
> May be topped with chocolate sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry need translation here- what on earth is frozen cool whip?!!
Click to expand...


----------



## margewhaples

Bulldog: I would forget about the housework for now. I am not
aware of your medical coverage, but this situation all but calls for assistance and is probably covered at least for some maintenance of the house and asst for you and your husband through the recuperative period. As I recall you had been taking a lot of the responsibility for his care. Please consult your physician and local health services to find out what help is available to you as it will ease your mind if you don't end up with chaos to contend with. Believe me I know as my health has been at such levels for some time and I am always overwhelmed with it. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Edith M

Watermelon pickles are an accompniment to any meal just like any cucumber pickle would be. They also are a good snack on a hot day. You just use the rind after cutting off the "edible" flesh that you have cubed for desert. Hope this helps. Edith M


Janelise said:


> Lots of luck finding out what Cool Whip is - I'm still trying to find out what Watermelon Pickles are - or rather, how and where they are used!


----------



## margewhaples

To all tp participants: I believe we have a great deal to be grateful for that Sam has agreed to maintain this thread for us. It is up to all of us to keep the tone mellow, keep animosity curtailed, to recall that we share our experiences for the use and better enjoyment of all who contribute and all who utilize the information received. I always avoid national loyalty as I find this is a devisive issue across the world and has never been able to foster an environment oflove,tranquility and peace. We are all citizens of the world and our place in it is more a condition or accident of birth and experience. Let us share our knowlege and experience with a note to love for one another. I sincerely miss Dave and wish that at some time in the future he will let bygones be bygones and rejoin us as I consider him a friend and I know most all of you do as well. I, as someone else stated think that that he became overwhelmed. We must see that that does not occur again. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Edith M

DorisT you certainly are on my prayer list. Keep the faith. Hugs for you. Edith M


DorisT said:


> Hi, everyone. I left off on page 18 yesterday and haven't been able to catch up yet. Had to take a break last evening after dinner to take hubby to the ER. Didn't get home until midnight after they transferred him to the hospital.
> 
> They don't seem to know what his problem/s are as yet. He woke up yesterday morning with wobbly legs and the situation didn't improve during the day so I talked him into going to the ER. They did a CT scan of his head to check for a stroke - negative. Xray'd his lungs to check for pneumonia - negative. BTW, he had a fever of 101.9 which we didn't know. Did lots of blood work; won't know the results of one test for 2 or 3 days. The ER doctor said he might have a bacterial infection in his bloodstream. So they put him on an antibiotic in the ER and 2 different antibiotics when he got to the hospital.
> 
> He looks great and is in good spirits. He's a very cheerful, optimistic person usually so I have to do all the worrying for him. I just wanted to ask if you all could say a prayer for him that they find the cause of his problem. And soon!
> Thanks!!


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> who wrote about pickled peaches - do we have a recipe? i love peaches - grilled - baked and just fresh and raw. grilling and baking brings out upbelievable sweetness and flavor.
> 
> sam


Grilled peaches sounds promising. Do you just plop them on the grill plain, or is there a sauce/marinade you use?


----------



## iamsam

bulldog - i'd be calling the doctor about stronger pain meds - there has to be something you could take for a few days until the worst of the pain is over. sending you healing thoughts for both you and your husband.

sam



Bulldog said:


> You are right, Sam. Back surgery.
> 
> My doctor fused 3&4 and 4&5 using long rods and screws. It is excruciating pain, radiating down both legs and in my lower back. Last night was bad. No sleep for the pain. It has gotten progregressively worse thoughout the day. TP has helped to keep my mind occupied.
> 
> My DH is still recovering, but has taken excellent care of me. Will have a lot of housework waiting for me when this is all over, but that's o.k. by me. It can wait.
> 
> Thank you all for your love and concern. Nothing like a good friend in hard times.


----------



## daralene

margewhaples said:


> To all tp participants: I believe we have a great deal to be grateful for that Sam has agreed to maintain this thread for us. It is up to all of us to keep the tone mellow, keep animosity curtailed, to recall that we share our experiences for the use and better enjoyment of all who contribute and all who utilize the information received. I always avoid national loyalty as I find this is a devisive issue across the world and has never been able to foster an environment oflove,tranquility and peace. We are all citizens of the world and our place in it is more a condition or accident of birth and experience. Let us share our knowlege and experience with a note to love for one another. I sincerely miss Dave and wish that at some time in the future he will let bygones be bygones and rejoin us as I consider him a friend and I know most all of you do as well. I, as someone else stated think that that he became overwhelmed. We must see that that does not occur again. Marlark Marge.


Total agreement. It caused much of the problem with our recent departure. You hit the nail on the head. Thanks Marge :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Oh my goodness, this is the longest post I have done. Just trying to keep up with the new party..
For newcomers to the party..Tip for finding the current Tea Party if you still have trouble....I just go to user list and type in (The Wren) where you search for user and look under his topics. Click on Topics and it should give the latest Tea Party date and link. Click on that and here you are.

Joe, so glad things are looking up for you. Life is so much better when you aren't in pain. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Now to find out the cause and it won't be long.

Barbara, I'm sure your cucumber salad is wonderful. Another variation for when we have company.

Sandy, thank you so much for letting us know about Martin. We all think about him and remember him in our prayers for a good result and total remission.

Kate, that is something that your son (Kate said old injury) had broken his neck and was okay after surgery. That is truly something amazing. I know you must cringe when you remember that. That is good news to know he came out of that awful injury ok.

Mamared, so sorry you had to make that difficult decision with about your dog. I know you gave your precious dog lots of love and I'm sure he returned it endlessly. Hold onto the good memories. My Sympathy.

Myfanwy, now that is so sweet that Fale is missing you like that! I know you had planned on having this time for re-organizing, so hope you can get it done and so glad you have some friends coming to help. Fale just can't do without you.  It's so true what you said, that we can follow all the conversations on here unike a real party.

Ceili, so sorry to hear the pain pills aren't covering the pain  Maybe you could check with the doctor and see what he recommends. There might be a stronger dosage or medication. I had to do that when I had the shingles and they switched my medication. Hope you can get some relief soon...... 5mmdpns....... Thanks for the tip on the eucalyptus oil. Will have to get some to keep on hand. Hope that helps you Ceili......Myfanwy,..... will have to check on the Olbas oil you mentioned.

Pontuf.....It was recommended for me to get Evernote and some people on here are using it with success. I just downloaded it last TP and don't know where it is, but once I get the kinks worked out I will do that. In the meantime I have been printing them out but I think that is the dark ages way. :roll: 

Carole....sure is fun having a cup with you. Hope we all get to have that cup with you more often. I got mine at the Farmer's Market today and it was good. Yes, I went to another market today and bought tomato plants, several types of basil, lemon grass, and I can't even remember what green leaves I got. Not kale or collards, but looks thick, green and healthy. Right now I'm drinking a huge juice I made with Kale, collards, the new leaf, carrots, celery, apple, pineapple, ginger, tumeric and lime. Believe it or not, it actually tastes good. I'm laughing out loud thinking most of you are probably going Yuck.

Bulldog,......so sorry you couldn't sleep for the pain. Prayers for you and hope you will soon get in control of it. Pain makes life so difficult. Yes, we are here for you and send wishes for your recovery.

Sorlenna........yes, it is exciting to do something creative that is a passion and that is what you do. Now we are excited too about seeing how this accidental shift turns out. Imagine that is how a lot of great things happened :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Budasha.......those raccoons sure can do damage. We had them in our attic and had to get rid of them. We went to Europe for 2 wks. and left the radio on for them with horrible punk music. Then when we got back I caught the mother in a Have A Heart trap and she escaped and when I looked out she was literally screaming at me. Obviously a nervous breakdown. They left for the mental institution. True story, not the mental institution, but I'm sure they are mentally disturbed after all I put them through. Still can't figure out how she got out of that trap in the middle of the night??

Karena......Oh yes! I like the green chile sauce too. Never heard of doing enchiladas in ramekins:idea: 

Grilled peaches. Wow...... :idea: Great ideas from everyone. I have done pineapple and lots of veggies but never did peaches. Need I say, I will be doing them now :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Last night I was Home Alone and got scared to death. Someone was pounding on the house. I couldn't figure out if it was the patio doors or where. Was hoping it was DH but looked and his car wasn't there. Was about to call 911 hoping they could get here before whoever was pounding got in, then I realized it was the big fireworks. So glad I realized before I called 911. I usually can tell fireworks going off but these must have been really big as they sounded like someone pounding on the glass. Well, I'm just so thankful to be here telling you about this after those seconds of true fear. I don't think the hampster I'm babysitting would be much protection. Just one of my I Love Lucy moments. I sure keep DH entertained. We do a lot of laughing around here with my shenanigans  :lol: One time I had the house alarm on and left this little roomba robot vacuum cleaner going. Boy was I red faced    when they called me and I rushed home and the policeman went in with me and there was the little roomba working away. It had set off the alarm. I imagine they are still laughing about that one. :XD:


----------



## iamsam

vodka up can be very refreshing budasha - especially when you keep it in the freezer - it becomes almost syrupy. very good in a shot glass to sip.

sam



budasha said:


> Sam - Vodka slush sounds very refreshing. Unfortunately, I don't have orange or lime - so must just stick with the vodka :lol: I've never tried making enchiladas. Might just do it this time. Sounds tasty.


----------



## iamsam

5mmdpns - thanks for the recipe and the pictures - i love canned peaches when there are no fresh ones - used to can a couple bushels each year. i am going to try and pickle some just to try.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, re: the pickled peaches. They were a favorite of my neice and nephew. They would smother their pancakes with them! I have not had any for such a long time! I will find a recipe for them off the web.
> These pictures are definitely making my tummy rumble!
> http://www.google.ca/search?q=pickled+peaches&hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&site=webhp&prmd=imvnse&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=55zwT6T8H6rA0QHFq8n8Ag&sqi=2&ved=0CF4QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=601
> 
> Here is a tasty recipe for the pickled peaches. http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/fruits/r/pickledpeaches.htm


----------



## iamsam

we will be looking for your return real soon budasha - enjoy the fireworks.

my son-in-law had two raccoons he was trying to tame. he had them out yesterday - he put them in a hollow in the tree that came down while he and the boys cleaned up some of the branches - his thinking that they were all cuddled together and cleeping that they would be there when he went back. guess what - they are somewhere singing free - free - free at last. lol

don't hurt yourself carrying the bricks - it's good to take breaks.

sam



budasha said:


> I only popped in for a minute to see what's happening and I'm only on page 11. Must go soon but I do want to say "thank you Sam" for picking up the reins. The tea party has been fun and I would be so sorry if it didn't continue.
> 
> I'm unloading bricks from the van for the garden. It's so hot here I had to stop to get a cold drink - my rest period turned in to an hour.
> 
> It's been kind of an eventful week for me. I had the house sprayed for spiders a week ago and when the man was here, he asked if I had racoons in the attic. Our soffit was pushed in. Long story short - trap was set with lovely sardines to entice them. Turns out neighbours have the 4 babies but the mom has disappeared. All 4 have been safely captured and moved to another location. Hopefully another mom will adopt them. They were so cute and cuddly looking but can do a lot of damage.
> 
> Will be going into town tonight to watch fireworks. Should be a nice night for it.
> 
> Bye now.


----------



## Sorlenna

Edith M said:


> Watermelon pickles are an accompniment to any meal just like any cucumber pickle would be. They also are a good snack on a hot day. You just use the rind after cutting off the "edible" flesh that you have cubed for desert. Hope this helps. Edith M


My mother-in-law made and taught me to make squash pickles--just like bread and butter cucumber pickles but with yellow squash and zucchini instead. My, those were good!



daralene said:


> Budasha.......those raccoons sure can do damage. We had them in our attic and had to get rid of them. We went to Europe for 2 wks. and left the radio on for them with horrible punk music. Then when we got back I caught the mother in a Have A Heart trap and she escaped and when I looked out she was literally screaming at me. Obviously a nervous breakdown. They left for the mental institution. True story, not the mental institution, but I'm sure they are mentally disturbed after all I put them through. Still can't figure out how she got out of that trap in the middle of the night??


Raccoons are very clever escape artists...! And Daralene, a note on the fireworks--last night just as I was falling asleep, I thought a gun went off the next street over...then I saw the flash (and it was 11:30 at night!). Grr.


----------



## iamsam

joy - thanks for the recipe - i'm going to have pickled peaches if it kills me. lol

sam



jheiens said:


> I finally found the pickled peaches recipe. Joy
> 
> PICKLED PEACHES (yield: 7 qts)
> 
> 3 quarts sugar
> 
> 2 quarts vinegar
> 
> 7 2" pieces stick cinnamon
> 
> 2 TBSPS whole cloves (in tea ball or cheese cloth bag)
> 
> 16# peaches (sm or med. size--about 11qts.)
> 
> Combine sugar,vinegar, stick cinnamon, and cloves. Bring to boil and simmer, covered, for about 30 minutes.
> 
> Wash peaches and removes skins by dipping into boiling water for 1 min. and then quickly into cold water to speed up skin removal. Leave fruit whole and put into cold water with whatever agent you use to prevent darkening. Cold water plus 2 TBSPS each of salt and vinegar per gallon will work. Drain just before using.
> 
> Add drained peaches to boiling sirup, enough for 2 or 3 quarts at a time and heat for about 5 minutes. Pack peaches into clean, hot jars. Continue heating in sirup and packing peaches into jars. Add 1 piece of stick cinnamon and 2 or 3 whole cloves (if desired) to each jar.
> 
> Cover peaches with boiling sirup to 1/2 inch of top of jar. Adjust lids. Process covered in boiling water bath for 20 minutes after water returns to boiling. Remove jars and complete seals, if necessary. Cool upright and widely separated on a cloth or wire rack.


----------



## iamsam

i've just plopped them on the grill -- you want the grill marks.

sam



KatyNora said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> who wrote about pickled peaches - do we have a recipe? i love peaches - grilled - baked and just fresh and raw. grilling and baking brings out upbelievable sweetness and flavor.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled peaches sounds promising. Do you just plop them on the grill plain, or is there a sauce/marinade you use?
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

daralene - how well does your roomba work? i was thinking that once i got my cork floors down i would buy one and just let it clean its little heart out.

sam



daralene said:


> Last night I was Home Alone and got scared to death. Someone was pounding on the house. I couldn't figure out if it was the patio doors or where. Was hoping it was DH but looked and his car wasn't there. Was about to call 911 hoping they could get here before whoever was pounding got in, then I realized it was the big fireworks. So glad I realized before I called 911. I usually can tell fireworks going off but these must have been really big as they sounded like someone pounding on the glass. Well, I'm just so thankful to be here telling you about this after those seconds of true fear. I don't think the hampster I'm babysitting would be much protection. Just one of my I Love Lucy moments. I sure keep DH entertained. We do a lot of laughing around here with my shenanigans  :lol: One time I had the house alarm on and left this little roomba robot vacuum cleaner going. Boy was I red faced    when they called me and I rushed home and the policeman went in with me and there was the little roomba working away. It had set off the alarm. I imagine they are still laughing about that one. :XD:


----------



## Edith M

Well it took me most of the afternoon but I finally got caught up. Just in time to get supper started. A nice NY strip steak to share with Rick, Mashed Potatoes and steamed mixed vegetables and chocolate pudding for desert. I'll be back tomorrow. I need to work on the baby blanket this evening. After all, the baby is due in January. Edith M


----------



## iamsam

very dark in the northwest - having very high winds - the rain should be here anytime. wonder which tree will come down this time - they are all dead.

sam


----------



## Pontuf

Sorlenna said:


> There's also a bookmark option just beside "watch" above--you can bookmark the thread page on this site and then go back to it when you're logged in by clicking on "my bookmarks" at the top of the page. I find it easier to just copy/paste--like Sam, but I tend to put "Recipe pie" or whatever the thing is so they are all in the same document (lazy, ha ha).
> 
> We're in for another scorcher, it seems. I'm hoping to sit in front of the fan and get some more done on the yellow shawl--have not paid attention to the blue project for a couple of days now, but that's okay. I'll get back to it eventually.
> 
> Prayers for all who need them...always sending good thoughts.


Can I do this from my iPad?


----------



## Joe P

finally back from church and costco and got caught in a 2 hour traffic jam in San Antonio. ishhhhh.. I got my salad with chicken at costco and shopped until I dropped and got home and unloaded everything.

Some of you must have memories like elephants when you comment to each single person, that is so wonderful of y'all to do that. Maybe in time I will be able to do that as well. Have a great rest of the week end if you are our time schedule. joe p


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> finally back from church and costco and got caught in a 2 hour traffic jam in San Antonio. ishhhhh.. I got my salad with chicken at costco and shopped until I dropped and got home and unloaded everything.
> 
> Some of you must have memories like elephants when you comment to each single person, that is so wonderful of y'all to do that. Maybe in time I will be able to do that as well. Have a great rest of the week end if you are our time schedule. joe p


I call it pencil and paper! other wise it can take ages as you flip backwards and forwards- Enjoy your day!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy Canada Day to our neighbors to the North!

And Good Afternoon to all- 

Ive done some catching up and Im sending good thoughts to DorisT and her DH, Martin as he goes through his chemo, Bulldog, and Ceili (Sweetie  you should call your Dr. there is no reason to be in pain).

5mms  thanks for the tip about the eucalyptus oil!! 

Sorlenna  I can hardly wait to see the yellow shawl!!

Sam  Do you think I could use Tequila in the slushie??? And I have to tell you  the story about your son-in-law and the raccoons made me smile  we think we are doing a good thing by rescueing little wild animals, when they really just want to run in the woods and be critters!!! I hope you don't have any more trees come down - much better to be able to bring them down where YOU want them to land. Be safe!


And last but not least  

Smore Pie for your Summer Celebrations!

Easy Smore Pie

Ready made graham cracker crust

5 oz Chocolate Pudding and Pie filling mix  Follow pie directions

Pour into pie crust and refrigerate for at least 3 hours- 

Just before serving, top with miniature marshmallows; press gently into filling.
Broil 6 inches from heat for 1-2 minutes or until marshmallows are golden brown.

If you have the time and inclination you can make your crust and filling from scratch  
but Ive never had anyone turn down this quicky version!!!

I hope everyone has a good week  See you next time!!! AZ


----------



## iamsam

azsticks - thank you for joining us and sharing the great recipe -there will be a lot of us trying that one for sure. please come and visit often - you don't always need to have a recipe - just join in on the conversation.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Canada Day to our neighbors to the North!
> 
> And Good Afternoon to all-
> 
> Ive done some catching up and Im sending good thoughts to DorisT and her DH, Martin as he goes through his chemo, Bulldog, and Ceili (Sweetie  you should call your Dr. there is no reason to be in pain).
> 
> 5mms  thanks for the tip about the eucalyptus oil!!
> 
> Sorlenna  I can hardly wait to see the yellow shawl!!
> 
> Sam  Do you think I could use Tequila in the slushie??? And I have to tell you  the story about your son-in-law and the raccoons made me smile  we think we are doing a good thing by rescueing little wild animals, when they really just want to run in the woods and be critters!!! I hope you don't have any more trees come down - much better to be able to bring them down where YOU want them to land. Be safe!
> 
> And last but not least 
> 
> Smore Pie for your Summer Celebrations!
> 
> Easy Smore Pie
> 
> Ready made graham cracker crust
> 
> 5 oz Chocolate Pudding and Pie filling mix  Follow pie directions
> 
> Pour into pie crust and refrigerate for at least 3 hours-
> 
> Just before serving, top with miniature marshmallows; press gently into filling.
> Broil 6 inches from heat for 1-2 minutes or until marshmallows are golden brown.
> 
> If you have the time and inclination you can make your crust and filling from scratch 
> but Ive never had anyone turn down this quicky version!!!
> 
> I hope everyone has a good week  See you next time!!! AZ


----------



## RookieRetiree

Karena said:


> Sam. Thank you for picking up the tea party. I was away from my computer last week. I want to thank Dave for all the cozies, ski hats and all. I copied a lot of his patterns for later.
> 
> I make enchiladas in ramekins--got tired of rolling. I like cheese, husband likes chicken. Spray the surface of the dish, cut tortillas and stack in the cheese, chicken, beef, etc. They sort of slip out in round mounds. Very easy, plus you have some for later in their individual dishes. Here in CA we like the partially cooked onion, not crisp, but softened with full flavor.
> Ever tried Old El Paso Mild Green Chili sauce, come in a large can, I freeze for later. Mix sauce 2/3 to 3/4 with 1/3 or 1/ 4 with tomato sauce. Although the can says mild, try it, medium sort of wipes out the taste of the other ingredients.
> You are working too hard.
> Hope your weather turns soon. Thanks for the vodka drink, I think I will have one.
> Karen in CA


I would have never thought of this---what a great idea!! We make enchilladas quite often and use them as a base to put lettuce, avocado, sour cream, etc. on top. I'll bet you could make multi-layer quesadilla's also!! For sure, I'm making these this week!! Thanks so much for sharing this idea. I've used the green chile sauce -- it is very tasty and not too hot for us.


----------



## RookieRetiree

margewhaples said:


> Ceili: Have you called your orthopedist. With the amt of trauma you have had it may be that you can't get ahead of the pain with the current dosage or drug and he can make adjustments at least for the first week until some of the swelling and pain subside. Also keep the cast cold with ice packs as this reduces the swelling. Suspend it above the level of your heart. Winding gauze around it make several layers around and then make a handle to suspend it from something like a post or lamp post. Do not forget to call him. He needs to know just how much pain you are in. It may reveal to him facts about your healing process. He may want to check to see how things are going sooner than he planned. Also everyone's response to pain meds and pain are different, he can only estimate what your needs are. The hands and fingers are necessarily very sensitive areas and have many nerve endings. Please follow up and let us know how things are going. My prayers and thoughts are with you. Marlark Marge.


I think this is good advice - pain meds and me are not friends. Unfortunately, you can only find this out the hard way. Your doctor will know of other pain meds to try to give you some relief from the pain. We're all praying and sending you good wishes. Hope it eases soon and that you are able to rest/sleep....that's the best medicine for healing.


----------



## Dori Sage

- Sam wrote: - my son-in-law had two raccoons he was trying to tame. he had them out yesterday - he put them in a hollow in the tree that came down while he and the boys cleaned up some of the branches - his thinking that they were all cuddled together and cleeping that they would be there when he went back. guess what - they are somewhere singing free - free - free at last. lol

Once I was Home Alone and heard someone walking on the roof. My two cats just sat and looked up at the ceiling. To make a long story short, I called 911. (I had glass skylights). Well the police came and guess what? I had a family of raccoons living on my roof. LOL


----------



## Dori Sage

Sorlenna said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon pickles are an accompniment to any meal just like any cucumber pickle would be. They also are a good snack on a hot day. You just use the rind after cutting off the "edible" flesh that you have cubed for desert. Hope this helps. Edith M
> 
> 
> 
> My mother-in-law made and taught me to make squash pickles--just like bread and butter cucumber pickles but with yellow squash and zucchini instead. My, those were good!
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha.......those raccoons sure can do damage. We had them in our attic and had to get rid of them. We went to Europe for 2 wks. and left the radio on for them with horrible punk music. Then when we got back I caught the mother in a Have A Heart trap and she escaped and when I looked out she was literally screaming at me. Obviously a nervous breakdown. They left for the mental institution. True story, not the mental institution, but I'm sure they are mentally disturbed after all I put them through. Still can't figure out how she got out of that trap in the middle of the night??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raccoons are very clever escape artists...! And Daralene, a note on the fireworks--last night just as I was falling asleep, I thought a gun went off the next street over...then I saw the flash (and it was 11:30 at night!). Grr.
Click to expand...

How do you "quote" with the box around it? And how do you respond to each part individually?


----------



## jheiens

Ah, Sam, I haven't canned them in years but think I may have to do so again now that I've dragged out the recipe from among the cook books. 

When I lived in Virginia near the Great Dismal Swamp, we used to be able to get lovely white-fleshed peaches that were smallish but excellent grilled or fresh.


----------



## iamsam

yuo know dori - i have wondered the same thing. i think it happens with multiple copying - someone copies someone else's message so they can reply to it - then someone coies both of theirs so he cna address the issue - and so forth and so forth. now that i have you completely confused maybe there is soneone that knows what he is talking abuot.

sam



Dori Sage said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon pickles are an accompniment to any meal just like any cucumber pickle would be. They also are a good snack on a hot day. You just use the rind after cutting off the "edible" flesh that you have cubed for desert. Hope this helps. Edith M
> 
> 
> 
> My mother-in-law made and taught me to make squash pickles--just like bread and butter cucumber pickles but with yellow squash and zucchini instead. My, those were good!
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha.......those raccoons sure can do damage. We had them in our attic and had to get rid of them. We went to Europe for 2 wks. and left the radio on for them with horrible punk music. Then when we got back I caught the mother in a Have A Heart trap and she escaped and when I looked out she was literally screaming at me. Obviously a nervous breakdown. They left for the mental institution. True story, not the mental institution, but I'm sure they are mentally disturbed after all I put them through. Still can't figure out how she got out of that trap in the middle of the night??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raccoons are very clever escape artists...! And Daralene, a note on the fireworks--last night just as I was falling asleep, I thought a gun went off the next street over...then I saw the flash (and it was 11:30 at night!). Grr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "quote" with the box around it? And how do you respond to each part individually?
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon pickles are an accompniment to any meal just like any cucumber pickle would be. They also are a good snack on a hot day. You just use the rind after cutting off the "edible" flesh that you have cubed for desert. Hope this helps. Edith M
> 
> 
> 
> My mother-in-law made and taught me to make squash pickles--just like bread and butter cucumber pickles but with yellow squash and zucchini instead. My, those were good!
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha.......those raccoons sure can do damage. We had them in our attic and had to get rid of them. We went to Europe for 2 wks. and left the radio on for them with horrible punk music. Then when we got back I caught the mother in a Have A Heart trap and she escaped and when I looked out she was literally screaming at me. Obviously a nervous breakdown. They left for the mental institution. True story, not the mental institution, but I'm sure they are mentally disturbed after all I put them through. Still can't figure out how she got out of that trap in the middle of the night??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raccoons are very clever escape artists...! And Daralene, a note on the fireworks--last night just as I was falling asleep, I thought a gun went off the next street over...then I saw the flash (and it was 11:30 at night!). Grr.
Click to expand...

Just call us Lucy and Ethel. Me with someone trying to get in and you with the police shot. We sure would have those police going!


----------



## daralene

thewren said:


> daralene - how well does your roomba work? i was thinking that once i got my cork floors down i would buy one and just let it clean its little heart out.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I was Home Alone and got scared to death. Someone was pounding on the house. I couldn't figure out if it was the patio doors or where. Was hoping it was DH but looked and his car wasn't there. Was about to call 911 hoping they could get here before whoever was pounding got in, then I realized it was the big fireworks. So glad I realized before I called 911. I usually can tell fireworks going off but these must have been really big as they sounded like someone pounding on the glass. Well, I'm just so thankful to be here telling you about this after those seconds of true fear. I don't think the hampster I'm babysitting would be much protection. Just one of my I Love Lucy moments. I sure keep DH entertained. We do a lot of laughing around here with my shenanigans  :lol: One time I had the house alarm on and left this little roomba robot vacuum cleaner going. Boy was I red faced    when they called me and I rushed home and the policeman went in with me and there was the little roomba working away. It had set off the alarm. I imagine they are still laughing about that one. :XD:
Click to expand...

I loved mine, but then the battery went and somehow there is always something I need more than that battery. It sure was nice though and I WILL replace the battery because it cleaned under the couches and chairs. It is sort of like a pet and beeps if it gets stuck. I'll bet the new ones are even niftier. Funny how it frees you up to do other things and then you stand there watching it amazed. I'll have to give mine a name.


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> finally back from church and costco and got caught in a 2 hour traffic jam in San Antonio. ishhhhh.. I got my salad with chicken at costco and shopped until I dropped and got home and unloaded everything.
> 
> Some of you must have memories like elephants when you comment to each single person, that is so wonderful of y'all to do that. Maybe in time I will be able to do that as well. Have a great rest of the week end if you are our time schedule. joe p


Joe, on Firefox I just discovered I can open up another tab. I go into the TP on the one and then on the next tab I open the TP again and click on reply. Then I can go to the party, read, click on the 2nd window and reply, then back to window 1 to read again. I just don't send the reply till I'm done. Wish it was a good memory but it's not. I just couldn't keep up by trying to read and remember and I couldn't take good enough notes. It seemed to work well and thank goodness because there was so much today and last night. Sure hope you had a cooler in your car for that chicken. Do you keep one in your car down there with that awful heat? I do in the summer and if I'm really prepared, ha ha, I have ice in it too. One time I bought fish and the fish place gave me ice since I didn't have any and the cooler kept it nice so I didn't have to rush home after buying the fish.


----------



## Janelise

Thanks Marianne, they sound wonderful but I just didn't know how you would use them. Appreciate the explanation.


----------



## daralene

Dori Sage said:


> - Sam wrote: - my son-in-law had two raccoons he was trying to tame. he had them out yesterday - he put them in a hollow in the tree that came down while he and the boys cleaned up some of the branches - his thinking that they were all cuddled together and cleeping that they would be there when he went back. guess what - they are somewhere singing free - free - free at last. lol
> 
> Once I was Home Alone and heard someone walking on the roof. My two cats just sat and looked up at the ceiling. To make a long story short, I called 911. (I had glass skylights). Well the police came and guess what? I had a family of raccoons living on my roof. LOL


Oh Dori, so you have joined Sorlenna and me :thumbup: :thumbup: Have to think of a new title now that there's three of us. :lol:

Now there's 3 little raccoons out there adding to their adventures and I'm sure they will give someone else a story to remember. Not us, I mean the raccoons that are singing Free at Last, :!:


----------



## mjs

Dori Sage said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon pickles are an accompniment to any meal just like any cucumber pickle would be. They also are a good snack on a hot day. You just use the rind after cutting off the "edible" flesh that you have cubed for desert. Hope this helps. Edith M
> 
> 
> 
> My mother-in-law made and taught me to make squash pickles--just like bread and butter cucumber pickles but with yellow squash and zucchini instead. My, those were good!
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha.......those raccoons sure can do damage. We had them in our attic and had to get rid of them. We went to Europe for 2 wks. and left the radio on for them with horrible punk music. Then when we got back I caught the mother in a Have A Heart trap and she escaped and when I looked out she was literally screaming at me. Obviously a nervous breakdown. They left for the mental institution. True story, not the mental institution, but I'm sure they are mentally disturbed after all I put them through. Still can't figure out how she got out of that trap in the middle of the night??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raccoons are very clever escape artists...! And Daralene, a note on the fireworks--last night just as I was falling asleep, I thought a gun went off the next street over...then I saw the flash (and it was 11:30 at night!). Grr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "quote" with the box around it? And how do you respond to each part individually?
Click to expand...

I don't know about each part, but just use Quote reply otherwise.


----------



## maryrose

hello everyone, just a short note to wish you all a good week. i like cooking, knitting, crocheting. i also like looking at the free knitting/crochet patterns on the internet, looking at yarn and crafts on e-bay.


----------



## daralene

maryrose said:


> hello everyone, just a short note to wish you all a good week. i like cooking, knitting, crocheting. i also like looking at the free knitting/crochet patterns on the internet, looking at yarn and crafts on e-bay.


Me too Maryrose. Love the cooking but not so much the cleanup. It is fun finding all the patterns and getting inspiration. Right now it seems my favorite thing to do is visit with the people on Tea Party :!: :!: :!: We share so much together and one can share when we are sleeping and vice versa and then we respond later, so a response might come pages later.

*For all those of you out there in pain,* hope and pray you get some peaceful sleep tonight. I know sleep helps your body heal. Hope you were also able to get hold of your doctors to get help with the pain.


----------



## daralene

Dori Sage said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon pickles are an accompniment to any meal just like any cucumber pickle would be. They also are a good snack on a hot day. You just use the rind after cutting off the "edible" flesh that you have cubed for desert. Hope this helps. Edith M
> 
> 
> 
> My mother-in-law made and taught me to make squash pickles--just like bread and butter cucumber pickles but with yellow squash and zucchini instead. My, those were good!
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha.......those raccoons sure can do damage. We had them in our attic and had to get rid of them. We went to Europe for 2 wks. and left the radio on for them with horrible punk music. Then when we got back I caught the mother in a Have A Heart trap and she escaped and when I looked out she was literally screaming at me. Obviously a nervous breakdown. They left for the mental institution. True story, not the mental institution, but I'm sure they are mentally disturbed after all I put them through. Still can't figure out how she got out of that trap in the middle of the night??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raccoons are very clever escape artists...! And Daralene, a note on the fireworks--last night just as I was falling asleep, I thought a gun went off the next street over...then I saw the flash (and it was 11:30 at night!). Grr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "quote" with the box around it? And how do you respond to each part individually?
Click to expand...

Think it has to do with someone doing a quote reply, then someone else doing a quote reply on that so it includes all of them, then another person doing the same. Doesn't happen when you do the quick reply box at the bottom of the page, but right under the posting itself is reply and quote reply. Use the quote reply one to get things included, but it can get pretty long.  Like this one.


----------



## maryrose

hi daralene, nice to meet you. yes, it's nice to chat here on the knitting tea party.


----------



## Jan L

Wow, I missed last weeks tea party. I had some catching up to do. Thanks Sam for taking us on and continuing the TP. The week-end wouldn't be the same without it. Wish we could all swap bits and pieces of our weather. It is so HOT and dry here in West Michigan we could use some of Florida's rain. Our crops are suffering. My Mother lives in Fort Collins, CO, close to the fires. She has to wear a mask out to get her paper in the morning and give my little "sister" a bath frequently....she's a white Maltese. Usually she's here in Michigan in June and heads back before the 4th of July, but not this year. It didn't work out. I hate having her out there in the smokey conditions. My heart aches for all the destruction of lives, homes and acreage. Thanks for the recipes Sam. Good luck to Dave. I really don't think anyone meant to offend him. Sometimes we're just careless with our words, true brain lapses. Selling his patterns is a different thing. SHAME ON THE PERSON THAT DID THAT.Look forward to hearing from you all next week-end


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so glad you stated this. I have been here for about a year now and just now feel welcome. Often in the past I too felt as if I was intruding. I've probably posted more at this TP than I ever have! Thank you Sam for making all feel welcome. That does not mean that I didn't enjoy the TP before and learned quite a bit; just now it seems more relaxed, peaceful, and inviting...maybe less intimidating.


thewren said:


> i'm sorry i didn't see those attempts joy - i would have definitely made you feel welcome - so glad you kept at it - we are looking forward to hearing from you as often as you like.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically you need a computer, mouse, and a KP membership! oh yah, just be forwarned that when you mention a dish, you also need to post the recipe for it otherwise, the Tea Partiers will attack you for it! And if you do come across anything with peanut butter in it, you definitely need to share!! Other than that, welcome and join in the conversation when you can.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I've tried to join in a couple of times over the recent past and never seemed to find any sweet invitations as such as those flowing now that Sam is actively encouraging newcomers. Always felt like an interloper. Thank you, Sam, for the kind and welcoming words. Joy
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## jheiens

These were delicious when I last made them, Sam. Hope they turn out well for you.

Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marianne I am so excited to see this recipe! I had a recipe that my DH's aunts had used and it was so complicated and took forever that I abandoned ever trying to make them. They are a favorite of my DHs and I will try your recipe. Thank you thank you thank you!
quote=Marianne818]Watermelon Pickles

3 pounds white portion watermelon rind, cubed
5 cups sugar
2 cups cider vinegar
1 cup water
1 Tbsp. whole cloves
1 Tbsp. whole allspice
3 cinnamon sticks, 3 inches each
1 lemon, sliced

Put watermelon cubes in a large pot with enough salted water to cover. Soak overnight. Drain. Cover with fresh, cold water and bring to a boil. Cook over low heat until tender. Drain. In another large pot, combine sugar, vinegar and water. Tie cloves, allspice, cinnamon and lemon in a cheesecloth bag. Add to sugar mixture and stir over medium heat until mixture boils. Boil 5 minutes. Add watermelon cubes and simmer until translucent, about 15 minutes. Remove spice bag and pack pickles in hot, sterilized jars. Refrigerate 2 weeks before using. Makes 4 quarts.

Found this in my Dad's stack of recipe cards...was a family favorite and the jars didn't last long when we found out he had made them ;-)[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

WOW! This is beautiful! Is each square knitted seperately and then joined? I will need to make a baby blanket and the parents would love something like this.



mjs said:


> I tried to post this picture in answer to another thread, but it just would not load. After what someone just said I decided to try in chrome. So if it goes, that's why it's here.


----------



## Edith M

Dori Sage said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon pickles are an accompniment to any meal just like any cucumber pickle would be. They also are a good snack on a hot day. You just use the rind after cutting off the "edible" flesh that you have cubed for desert. Hope this helps. Edith M
> 
> 
> 
> My mother-in-law made and taught me to make squash pickles--just like bread and butter cucumber pickles but with yellow squash and zucchini instead. My, those were good!
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha.......those raccoons sure can do damage. We had them in our attic and had to get rid of them. We went to Europe for 2 wks. and left the radio on for them with horrible punk music. Then when we got back I caught the mother in a Have A Heart trap and she escaped and when I looked out she was literally screaming at me. Obviously a nervous breakdown. They left for the mental institution. True story, not the mental institution, but I'm sure they are mentally disturbed after all I put them through. Still can't figure out how she got out of that trap in the middle of the night??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raccoons are very clever escape artists...! And Daralene, a note on the fireworks--last night just as I was falling asleep, I thought a gun went off the next street over...then I saw the flash (and it was 11:30 at night!). Grr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "quote" with the box around it? And how do you respond to each part individually?
Click to expand...

Hit quote reply, type in you message then hit send. easy peasy. Edith M


----------



## Sorlenna

Pontuf said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's also a bookmark option just beside "watch" above--you can bookmark the thread page on this site and then go back to it when you're logged in by clicking on "my bookmarks" at the top of the page. I find it easier to just copy/paste--like Sam, but I tend to put "Recipe pie" or whatever the thing is so they are all in the same document (lazy, ha ha).
> 
> 
> 
> Can I do this from my iPad?
Click to expand...

If you see the whole page in your browser, I don't see why not (not familiar with ipads, but it should be a site feature). If you look just above the first post on the page, you can click "bookmark" and it gives you a spot for naming it "pie recipe" or whatever you want--so you can remember why you saved it. It will be bookmarked within the KP site. Then, at the top, you should see the "My Bookmarks" link and clicking on that takes you to the list.



Dori Sage said:


> How do you "quote" with the box around it? And how do you respond to each part individually?


Dori, I may be compulsive! Ha. What I do is right click on "quote reply" when I see something I want to comment on, then open it in a new tab. From there, I can delete between the first and last quotes to keep just the part I'm responding to. Then I type my response under the quote. If there's more than one post that I want to cover in one reply, I go back to the tab with the tea party, click on quote reply to open in a new tab again, copy what I want from there and paste it into the first box and type my response...then preview and send it. I'm sure that's clear as mud! 

One of the sons came over and then we went to eat, and we just got back a bit ago. Now we'll watch a bit more of the Olympic trials and I'll knit. I didn't get a picture yet, but I will!


----------



## Sorlenna

Oh, Settleg, I've been meaning to tell you I love your avatar. Too funny--the look on the sheep's face.


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> i've just plopped them on the grill -- you want the grill marks.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> who wrote about pickled peaches - do we have a recipe? i love peaches - grilled - baked and just fresh and raw. grilling and baking brings out upbelievable sweetness and flavor.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled peaches sounds promising. Do you just plop them on the grill plain, or is there a sauce/marinade you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks, Sam. Guess I'll have to plan on firing up the grill - after July 4, of course. As you recall, I'm sure, summer doesn't really start around Seattle until July 5!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Bellestarr1 you just reminded me with your lovely picture...I MUST fill the birdbath toorrow morning. We've been having temperatures of 107 on Saturday, 106-108 today.
This evening we do seem to have a possible storm moving in and it seems to be cooling a bit with the wind blowing and the current temp is down to 82. Blessed relief! Last night at 10 it was still 100 degrees. Tomorrow it is suppose to be only 99 F. LOL...can't imagine ever having thought of 99 F as being cool but in lieu of the recent heatwave I do.


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL! My mouth started watering just reading this recipe! I have got to make this for all of us this coming week. Thanks for posting! Sam's not the only peanut butter freak out here in TP land!


ivyrain said:


> Sam,
> Excellent Job!! Here is your reward recipe.
> 
> PEANUT BUTTER PIE
> 
> 1/2 cup peanut butter
> 4 ounces cream cheese, softened
> 1/2 cup powdered sugar
> 1 (9 ounce) container Cool Whip, thawed
> 1/4 cup milk
> 1 (9 inch) graham cracker crust or 1 -9 inch chocolate cookie pie crust
> 
> Directions:
> Combine all ingredients and freeze in a baked graham cracker crust or Oreo cookie crust.
> May be topped with chocolate sauce.


----------



## Ceili

try using "my pages" above. if you just use 
'bookmark" you'll save the whole thread.


thewren said:


> pontuf - on this subject i am going to need some help. i usually cut and paste to a word document and put it in my document files. recipes always have recipe as the first word followed by the name - that way they all fall in the same place in your document file. there is a way to bookmark them - hopefully someone on here can help you. i apologize for not being able to help you.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> violist - consider yourself part of the group.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> violist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can walk to Acorn -- in Seattle -- from my house! It's far enough to be a good walk -- close enough I can actually pull it off. And yarn is so light it's no trouble carrying it.
> 
> I'm new to this group but I'd love to meet some of you in Seattle in August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam. How can I bookmark your recipes?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Althea

Hi, folks, and happy Canada Day (although I suspect most Canadians have retired for the night). It's 10.10 a.m. on Monday in Adelaide. I've just returned from taking my car to the crash repairers again, this time so that the insurance co. assessors can approve the repairers' quotation. Fortunately, the quote was accepted and it's now a matter of waiting to hear when they can fit me in to have it fixed. It isn't urgent as I can still use my car: just a darn nuisance. Myfanwy, you asked how the garage ceiling repairs were going: the answer is that they're not, I'm afraid. I have rung three ceiling repair places: only one has turned up (about 5.30 pm Friday), and another one is supposed to come at midday today. The third one has all the measurements, etc., provided by the assessor, and says he will phone me with a quote. So I live in hope that the remainder of the ceiling won't fall before someone gets around to removing it and getting the new one in place. Now to phone the dentist to have my filling replaced. Wishing all my TP friends a good week, as pain-free as possible, and hoping that July will be a happier month for all. Darowil, I have seen whipped cream in a spray can in the dairy section of Coles: never tried it, though.


----------



## flockie

OMG! I can't believe how far behind I got. I ended on page 15 yesterday afternoon and just caught up to page 39. You all have been busy. Well, the birthday party was fun. The guest of honor turned 80 this past Thursday. This party was the reason for the cupcakes I made Friday. Well, when I left the house to go to the banquet hall where the party was held.... the sky out West of me was so mean and dark! I only had to go about a mile from home, about 15 minutes after I arrived and got the cupcakes inside the skies opened up and it was quite terrifying. The power went out, and the owner started bringing out candles. Many of the people arrived late because of the storm. It rained so hard and the wind was quite strong. Not sure how high the wind gusts were but there are many downed trees, branches and leaves everywhere. There is a downed power line around the corner from my house, but is part of a different grid and we have power. Once the rain stopped, they opened the doors that lead to the parking lot, and opened the drapes on the windows to help give some light. This banquet hall is on the ground level. It can be one very large room, or separated into 3 smaller rooms. To the left of the entrance for the banquet rooms, is the entrance for the 10 story hotel. At the far West end of this building is a sports bar and that was the only area that had power. Even the restrooms only had an emergency light just at the sink area but the stalls were in total darkness. Quite an exciting afternoon. The meal was delicious.... cream of mushroom soup, tossed salad, baked chicken, roast beef with gravy, boiled potatoes with butter and parsley, carrots & green beans, pierogi, polish sausage and sauerkraut. The cupcakes were on the sweet table along with all kinds of fresh fruit... watermelon, cantelopue, honeydew, strawberries, kiwi, pineapple. And ice cream served at the table. Bar was open all afternoon. 

Did I make you all hungry now?? 

Flockie


----------



## flockie

Oh, I know it's late - but Happy Canada Day to all my Canadian friends!

Flockie


----------



## pammie1234

settleg said:


> I am so glad you stated this. I have been here for about a year now and just now feel welcome. Often in the past I too felt as if I was intruding. I've probably posted more at this TP than I ever have! Thank you Sam for making all feel welcome. That does not mean that I didn't enjoy the TP before and learned quite a bit; just now it seems more relaxed, peaceful, and inviting...maybe less intimidating.
> 
> I agree settleg. I think this weekend's TP has been lighter and as you stated less intimidating. I'm glad you came back and hope to see you a lot!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Cool whip is a non-dairy topping much like whipped cream topping. It is usually in the freezer section of the grocery store but can be kept in the refrigerator section. Yummy and since you can get it sugar-free.



myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks ivyrain - that sounds yummy - you know - the way i love peanut butter i have never had pb pie. i will definitely have to try this.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam,
> Excellent Job!! Here is your reward recipe.
> 
> PEANUT BUTTER PIE
> 
> 1/2 cup peanut butter
> 4 ounces cream cheese, softened
> 1/2 cup powdered sugar
> 1 (9 ounce) container Cool Whip, thawed
> 1/4 cup milk
> 1 (9 inch) graham cracker crust or 1 -9 inch chocolate cookie pie crust
> 
> Directions:
> Combine all ingredients and freeze in a baked graham cracker crust or Oreo cookie crust.
> May be topped with chocolate sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry need translation here- what on earth is frozen cool whip?!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ceili

forbidden all nsads and tylenol.

believe me, if i didn't live alone, that vodka bottle would be cradled in my arms!!!!

ya think i took a pill about 45 mins ago?


thewren said:


> maybe you could take them with a vodka slush - that should help - lol.
> 
> truly i am not taking this lightly ceili - truly sorry for your discomfort - could you take something like motrin along with your pain pill? i would be asking the doctor for something a little stronger - there is no reason to be in pain. sending you hugs and positive energy.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> taking the pills every 4 hours, but they seem to wear off after 2 1/2 hours. pain is much, much worse than i could have imagined.
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> yippee! picture me singing and skipping around the house. no, don't! it would be a traumatic sight!! anyway, I CAN WIGGLE MY FINGERS!!!!!! not my thumb, not yet, but soon. the block is wearing off, and i have my pain meds ready for when the pain hits, WooHooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with Sam... Stay ahead of the pain. It is so much easier than trying to catch up. My own rule of thumb is to quit doing anything 15 minutes before I think I need to and take pills on a schedule whether I think I need to or not. No reason to be in pain........ and no reason to push yourself to the edge either......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact if don't take them regularly you end needing stronger ones as well as putting up with pain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just read your post and you and your DH are immediately in nmy prayers. As Marianne said, please keep us posted.



DorisT said:


> Hi, everyone. I left off on page 18 yesterday and haven't been able to catch up yet. Had to take a break last evening after dinner to take hubby to the ER. Didn't get home until midnight after they transferred him to the hospital.
> 
> They don't seem to know what his problem/s are as yet. He woke up yesterday morning with wobbly legs and the situation didn't improve during the day so I talked him into going to the ER. They did a CT scan of his head to check for a stroke - negative. Xray'd his lungs to check for pneumonia - negative. BTW, he had a fever of 101.9 which we didn't know. Did lots of blood work; won't know the results of one test for 2 or 3 days. The ER doctor said he might have a bacterial infection in his bloodstream. So they put him on an antibiotic in the ER and 2 different antibiotics when he got to the hospital.
> 
> He looks great and is in good spirits. He's a very cheerful, optimistic person usually so I have to do all the worrying for him. I just wanted to ask if you all could say a prayer for him that they find the cause of his problem. And soon!
> Thanks!!


----------



## Ceili

bulldog, you are in far worse shape than i, and i am humbled by the concern you have shown me. I'll call doc about meds in morning. take care of you.


Bulldog said:


> You are right, Sam. Back surgery.
> 
> My doctor fused 3&4 and 4&5 using long rods and screws. It is excruciating pain, radiating down both legs and in my lower back. Last night was bad. No sleep for the pain. It has gotten progregressively worse thoughout the day. TP has helped to keep my mind occupied.
> 
> My DH is still recovering, but has taken excellent care of me. Will have a lot of housework waiting for me when this is all over, but that's o.k. by me. It can wait.
> 
> Thank you all for your love and concern. Nothing like a good friend in hard times.


----------



## Jacki

Oh my gosh! Now we are up to page 40! 

Just wanted to say....and this to Sorelena as well....we have had cloud cover for the past 6 hours! It has turned heavenly cool!!!! I hope Sorelena is getting this in the "city" as well. As much as I complain about the heat, I just thought I'd chime in with something more positive! When it starts cooling off, I'm wondering what July 5th will actually be like as we are finally going to have a "swamp cooler" installed. Put all the duct work in, etc. when we built the house 13 years ago...but this year has made us take action!

So nice to see everyone still out here chatting.


----------



## bellestarr12

Doris T, your husband and you are in my prayers - not knowing is awful, and I hope you get a diagnosis quickly and that it's not anything too serious.

Hugs, Vicki


----------



## iamsam

maryrose - welcome to the tea party - stick around and join in the conversation - i hope to hear from you often.

sam



maryrose said:


> hello everyone, just a short note to wish you all a good week. i like cooking, knitting, crocheting. i also like looking at the free knitting/crochet patterns on the internet, looking at yarn and crafts on e-bay.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam I've never heard of grilling peaches. How do you do it? Sounds interesting. 


 thewren said:


> who wrote about pickled peaches - do we have a recipe? i love peaches - grilled - baked and just fresh and raw. grilling and baking brings out upbelievable sweetness and flavor.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> One year I put them up in 1/2 gallon jars as well as quarts. They were truly a taste of summer come Thanksgiving??
> 
> What a pleasure to taste them chilled that day.
> 
> 
> 
> I love pickled peaches, but I bet that would flummox some non-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure exactly why this would flummox some non-Americans as most things are eaten worldwide. While it is true that some have not heard of various things, that also holds true for American people. Dont think we want to go into that line of talk.
> No matter what the food, some people enjoy it and others dont and it does not matter in the least where one lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

jan - don't go away - stay and join the conversation - we will be around until next friday when i will start a new tea party. lots of people make for interesting conversation.,

sam



Jan L said:


> Wow, I missed last weeks tea party. I had some catching up to do. Thanks Sam for taking us on and continuing the TP. The week-end wouldn't be the same without it. Wish we could all swap bits and pieces of our weather. It is so HOT and dry here in West Michigan we could use some of Florida's rain. Our crops are suffering. My Mother lives in Fort Collins, CO, close to the fires. She has to wear a mask out to get her paper in the morning and give my little "sister" a bath frequently....she's a white Maltese. Usually she's here in Michigan in June and heads back before the 4th of July, but not this year. It didn't work out. I hate having her out there in the smokey conditions. My heart aches for all the destruction of lives, homes and acreage. Thanks for the recipes Sam. Good luck to Dave. I really don't think anyone meant to offend him. Sometimes we're just careless with our words, true brain lapses. Selling his patterns is a different thing. SHAME ON THE PERSON THAT DID THAT.Look forward to hearing from you all next week-end


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> daralene - how well does your roomba work? i was thinking that once i got my cork floors down i would buy one and just let it clean its little heart out.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I was Home Alone and got scared to death. Someone was pounding on the house. I couldn't figure out if it was the patio doors or where. Was hoping it was DH but looked and his car wasn't there. Was about to call 911 hoping they could get here before whoever was pounding got in, then I realized it was the big fireworks. So glad I realized before I called 911. I usually can tell fireworks going off but these must have been really big as they sounded like someone pounding on the glass. Well, I'm just so thankful to be here telling you about this after those seconds of true fear. I don't think the hampster I'm babysitting would be much protection. Just one of my I Love Lucy moments. I sure keep DH entertained. We do a lot of laughing around here with my shenanigans  :lol: One time I had the house alarm on and left this little roomba robot vacuum cleaner going. Boy was I red faced    when they called me and I rushed home and the policeman went in with me and there was the little roomba working away. It had set off the alarm. I imagine they are still laughing about that one. :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved mine, but then the battery went and somehow there is always something I need more than that battery. It sure was nice though and I WILL replace the battery because it cleaned under the couches and chairs. It is sort of like a pet and beeps if it gets stuck. I'll bet the new ones are even niftier. Funny how it frees you up to do other things and then you stand there watching it amazed. I'll have to give mine a name.
Click to expand...

U Clean 2 should be a nice robotic type name! haha :lol:


----------



## Marianne818

Not sure where to begin, this has been a busy group today!!!! 40 pages??? WOW! 
Settleg, so glad you like the recipe, was our families favorite! 
Sam, I always put a bit of honey on the peaches and pineapple before I put them on the grill... just makes them a tad better! ;-) Put a small scoop of homemade ice cream and yummmmmm! :thumbup: (No I don't have a recipe for homemade ice cream) I gave that up years ago!! 
Celie and Bulldog, sure hope the pain meds are helping, keeping you in prayers and have you on our church prayer chain, great group for sure!
Joe, I'm so glad to hear you are on the right path to better health! Stay cool in that Texas heat! That goes for all the friends in the hot, HOT weather!! It was 112F in my garage today, the thermometer outside registered 109 F and it is also in the shade. Just stepped outside as Cindi called out that there are dark clouds and thunder in the distance, just hope that it will bless us with a good drenching, my lawn is brown!
I've been blessed to have lived in so many states in the USA, would hate to have to pick a favorite, but Arkansas holds my heart and most of my Mom's family. My Dad told me stories about my GGGrands, that once off the boats they headed south and formed churches (Presbyterian for some brothers and Methodist for others), doing research I have found 3 of the churches that they founded. One is in Alabama and one in SC and the most recent I just touched on today here in Ga. 
I know that Georgia is known as the peach state, but ask most of the residents at least in this area and they all run to South Carolina to buy their peaches, they say they are much sweeter and are better for canning and freezing. How odd is that?? :shock: 
Myfanwy is Fale coming home sooner than you expected? So sweet that he misses you and home.. As the saying goes, Home is where the heart is! Hope you can get your plans all finished in time, please take care of yourself, don't overdo things!!
Wannabear, take it easy up there in the heat! Are you getting the storms? Heard that they are popping up everywhere! 
Hope all my friends across the water are drying up, or is it still flooding over there? Sorry, I haven't heard the news in a few days.
My friends to the west of the US, stay warm, wish I could have some of your cool breezes for just a short while. Just know we are thinking of you!
Glad to see all the new faces and comments, Thankful for the wonderful friends that have all been such an important part of my life now. 
Take care my friends, keeping you all in my prayers! 
Marianne


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the tip marianne - next time i do that i will dab a little honey on it.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Not sure where to begin, this has been a busy group today!!!! 40 pages??? WOW!
> Settleg, so glad you like the recipe, was our families favorite!
> Sam, I always put a bit of honey on the peaches and pineapple before I put them on the grill... just makes them a tad better! ;-) Put a small scoop of homemade ice cream and yummmmmm! :thumbup: (No I don't have a recipe for homemade ice cream) I gave that up years ago!!
> Celie and Bulldog, sure hope the pain meds are helping, keeping you in prayers and have you on our church prayer chain, great group for sure!
> Joe, I'm so glad to hear you are on the right path to better health! Stay cool in that Texas heat! That goes for all the friends in the hot, HOT weather!! It was 112F in my garage today, the thermometer outside registered 109 F and it is also in the shade. Just stepped outside as Cindi called out that there are dark clouds and thunder in the distance, just hope that it will bless us with a good drenching, my lawn is brown!
> I've been blessed to have lived in so many states in the USA, would hate to have to pick a favorite, but Arkansas holds my heart and most of my Mom's family. My Dad told me stories about my GGGrands, that once off the boats they headed south and formed churches (Presbyterian for some brothers and Methodist for others), doing research I have found 3 of the churches that they founded. One is in Alabama and one in SC and the most recent I just touched on today here in Ga.
> I know that Georgia is known as the peach state, but ask most of the residents at least in this area and they all run to South Carolina to buy their peaches, they say they are much sweeter and are better for canning and freezing. How odd is that?? :shock:
> Myfanwy is Fale coming home sooner than you expected? So sweet that he misses you and home.. As the saying goes, Home is where the heart is! Hope you can get your plans all finished in time, please take care of yourself, don't overdo things!!
> Wannabear, take it easy up there in the heat! Are you getting the storms? Heard that they are popping up everywhere!
> Hope all my friends across the water are drying up, or is it still flooding over there? Sorry, I haven't heard the news in a few days.
> My friends to the west of the US, stay warm, wish I could have some of your cool breezes for just a short while. Just know we are thinking of you!
> Glad to see all the new faces and comments, Thankful for the wonderful friends that have all been such an important part of my life now.
> Take care my friends, keeping you all in my prayers!
> Marianne


----------



## DorisT

pammie1234 said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad you stated this. I have been here for about a year now and just now feel welcome. Often in the past I too felt as if I was intruding. I've probably posted more at this TP than I ever have! Thank you Sam for making all feel welcome. That does not mean that I didn't enjoy the TP before and learned quite a bit; just now it seems more relaxed, peaceful, and inviting...maybe less intimidating.
> 
> I agree settleg. I think this weekend's TP has been lighter and as you stated less intimidating. I'm glad you came back and hope to see you a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, this has been a very relaxed Tea Party and everyone seems to be in a jovial mood despite the pain that some of you are suffering. Please know that we are feeling your suffering and wishing you well.
> 
> Sam, I think your attitude and comments have helped to make everyone feel at ease. Thank you!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Why thank you Sorlenna. I figure it pretty much fits how lacking in confident I am about my knitting. Getting more confident as time goes on and one of these days will post a picture of something I finish. Folks tell me I'm too demanding of myself when it comes to my crafts whatever they may be when it comes to thinking they are "good enough". With my quilting I finally accepted my "oopsies" as character LOL.

I have been remiss in every posting to say Happy Canada Day to all that celebrate. My youngest daughter had the pleasure of spending a week in your beautiful country a few weeks ago and came home in love with Toronto. I am so envious of her getting to make this visit. One of these days......dreams do come true.



Sorlenna said:


> Oh, Settleg, I've been meaning to tell you I love your avatar. Too funny--the look on the sheep's face.


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon pickles are an accompniment to any meal just like any cucumber pickle would be. They also are a good snack on a hot day. You just use the rind after cutting off the "edible" flesh that you have cubed for desert. Hope this helps. Edith M
> 
> 
> 
> My mother-in-law made and taught me to make squash pickles--just like bread and butter cucumber pickles but with yellow squash and zucchini instead. My, those were good!
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha.......those raccoons sure can do damage. We had them in our attic and had to get rid of them. We went to Europe for 2 wks. and left the radio on for them with horrible punk music. Then when we got back I caught the mother in a Have A Heart trap and she escaped and when I looked out she was literally screaming at me. Obviously a nervous breakdown. They left for the mental institution. True story, not the mental institution, but I'm sure they are mentally disturbed after all I put them through. Still can't figure out how she got out of that trap in the middle of the night??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raccoons are very clever escape artists...! And Daralene, a note on the fireworks--last night just as I was falling asleep, I thought a gun went off the next street over...then I saw the flash (and it was 11:30 at night!). Grr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "quote" with the box around it? And how do you respond to each part individually?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think it has to do with someone doing a quote reply, then someone else doing a quote reply on that so it includes all of them, then another person doing the same. Doesn't happen when you do the quick reply box at the bottom of the page, but right under the posting itself is reply and quote reply. Use the quote reply one to get things included, but it can get pretty long.  Like this one.
Click to expand...

But at least then you can figure out what someone is referring to.


----------



## Sorlenna

Jacki said:


> Just wanted to say....and this to Sorelena as well....we have had cloud cover for the past 6 hours! It has turned heavenly cool!!!! I hope Sorelena is getting this in the "city" as well.


Oh, I saw the clouds all right...and some rain falling (some actually seemed to make it to the ground!)...but not at our house.  It has cooled down some but not as much as it would if it rained. However, more clouds are following on the heels of those you got, Jacki--oh, wouldn't it be lovely to sleep with a gentle rain falling!



settleg said:


> Why thank you Sorlenna. I figure it pretty much fits how lacking in confident I am about my knitting. Getting more confident as time goes on and one of these days will post a picture of something I finish. Folks tell me I'm too demanding of myself when it comes to my crafts whatever they may be when it comes to thinking they are "good enough". With my quilting I finally accepted my "oopsies" as character LOL.


I have friends who call me "Detail Woman."  I totally understand the perfectionism, but remember that you learn with every stitch! I've been learning to tink faster, LOL. Just a half a row here and there, but augh! I try not to let it frustrate me, and when I need a break, here I sit with all of you, and that's a good thing. I feel ready to go back to it now.


----------



## daralene

settleg said:


> Bellestarr1 you just reminded me with your lovely picture...I MUST fill the birdbath toorrow morning. We've been having temperatures of 107 on Saturday, 106-108 today.
> This evening we do seem to have a possible storm moving in and it seems to be cooling a bit with the wind blowing and the current temp is down to 82. Blessed relief! Last night at 10 it was still 100 degrees. Tomorrow it is suppose to be only 99 F. LOL...can't imagine ever having thought of 99 F as being cool but in lieu of the recent heatwave I do.


Oh my goodness. You could fry an egg on the sidewalk! Yes, I imagine the birds and animals are suffering. I turned on the sprinkler for the flowers and a whole flock flew right over my head, in the garage and out and to the water. Hope your AC is working. I can't imagine what it is like for older people and babies without AC where the power is out. Hope you cool off more tonight.

Oh yes, love your avatar. Really funny.........hadn't really looked at it as I was so busy with all the reading till Sorlenna mentioned it. I then went back to see what I had missed. What a riot!


----------



## Marianne818

settleg said:


> Why thank you Sorlenna. I figure it pretty much fits how lacking in confident I am about my knitting. Getting more confident as time goes on and one of these days will post a picture of something I finish. Folks tell me I'm too demanding of myself when it comes to my crafts whatever they may be when it comes to thinking they are "good enough". With my quilting I finally accepted my "oopsies" as character LOL.
> 
> I have been remiss in every posting to say Happy Canada Day to all that celebrate. My youngest daughter had the pleasure of spending a week in your beautiful country a few weeks ago and came home in love with Toronto. I am so envious of her getting to make this visit. One of these days......dreams do come true.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Settleg, I've been meaning to tell you I love your avatar. Too funny--the look on the sheep's face.
Click to expand...

Settleg, I want to visit Canada also, got close one time on a trip when I lived in Ohio, but my x nixed the idea :-( I've seen such beautiful pictures, someday.. someday!! I also want to go to Europe, most important to Ireland and Scotland would love to visit the home of my fathers ancestors! Ohhh another someday ;-)


----------



## jheiens

Well, we are finally getting a bit of rain here in NE Ohio after nearly a month of none at all. Don mowed the property yesterday just to keep the stray tall ones down and had to water the garden also. The tubs of house plants were looking pretty sad before he got to them because of the heat.

I finished the knitted project for the library directors about mid-week so that it could get sent off before the deadline. Since school let out in late May, I've been working to complete a queen-size quilt for my middle grandson. It has been on the frame for far too long now and I'm tired of moving it out of my way. It is a whole cloth quilt and the needlework will be the only design on it.

Knitting is still calling my name, but I have got to get this done. That boy (young man, oops) is going to want to get married one of these days and this thing will not get finished in a couple of all-nighters. That's for sure!!

Back to work for another while. Good night all. I'm enjoying the converstaions.

Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well folks it has been so much fun at this TP this weekend. I am going to part for now as the kids and grandkids have just put in the dvd Mirror, Mirror with Julia Roberts. I adore most of her movies and this seemed from the ads to a cute movie so I'm off to watch it with everyone. 

Ihave to work from 8 a.m - 2 pm tomorrow (Sunday-Thurs) but will definitely check back in and catch up with the posts. 
My only regret is that I can't seem to be online when our fellow TPers from the UK, NZ, Austraila and all other countries seem to be; maybe I'll pull an all nighter one of these Fridays! Will need to drink lots of caffeine but what a treat it would be. 

Cheers and sweet dreams to all! Gwen


----------



## daralene

Ceili said:


> try using "my pages" above. if you just use
> 'bookmark" you'll save the whole thread.
> 
> I hit my pages and titled it TP recipes. Now do I just copy and paste to put things in there?
> 
> Thanks so much, never noticed that. Sorry for making you type more. Hope you get some sleep tonight.


----------



## daralene

flockie said:


> OMG! I can't believe how far behind I got. I ended on page 15 yesterday afternoon and just caught up to page 39. You all have been busy. Well, the birthday party was fun. The guest of honor turned 80 this past Thursday. This party was the reason for the cupcakes I made Friday. Well, when I left the house to go to the banquet hall where the party was held.... the sky out West of me was so mean and dark! I only had to go about a mile from home, about 15 minutes after I arrived and got the cupcakes inside the skies opened up and it was quite terrifying. The power went out, and the owner started bringing out candles. Many of the people arrived late because of the storm. It rained so hard and the wind was quite strong. Not sure how high the wind gusts were but there are many downed trees, branches and leaves everywhere. There is a downed power line around the corner from my house, but is part of a different grid and we have power. Once the rain stopped, they opened the doors that lead to the parking lot, and opened the drapes on the windows to help give some light. This banquet hall is on the ground level. It can be one very large room, or separated into 3 smaller rooms. To the left of the entrance for the banquet rooms, is the entrance for the 10 story hotel. At the far West end of this building is a sports bar and that was the only area that had power. Even the restrooms only had an emergency light just at the sink area but the stalls were in total darkness. Quite an exciting afternoon. The meal was delicious.... cream of mushroom soup, tossed salad, baked chicken, roast beef with gravy, boiled potatoes with butter and parsley, carrots & green beans, pierogi, polish sausage and sauerkraut. The cupcakes were on the sweet table along with all kinds of fresh fruit... watermelon, cantelopue, honeydew, strawberries, kiwi, pineapple. And ice cream served at the table. Bar was open all afternoon.
> 
> Did I make you all hungry now??
> 
> Flockie


My goodness, that was some memorable Birthday Party. Thank goodness you got the cupcakes in before the deluge. Glad everyone is ok. Sounds like it was a very special time. Seems to me like Sam wanted a red velvet one if memory serves me right. Well, I'm so full I'm not hungry, but if I had read this sooner, I certainly would be. Quite an experience.


----------



## mjs

settleg said:


> WOW! This is beautiful! Is each square knitted seperately and then joined? I will need to make a baby blanket and the parents would love something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to post this picture in answer to another thread, but it just would not load. After what someone just said I decided to try in chrome. So if it goes, that's why it's here.
Click to expand...

No it was knitted in one piece. I don't like to sew together. It was a bunch of different yarns, including cotlin from knitpicks. I got motifs from a couple of books and inserted them.

I'm going to try to post a picture of the current afghan in the beginning. The people in the group were teasing me about the number of balls. I'm now in the fourth fifth.


----------



## daralene

U Clean 2 should be a nice robotic type name! haha

5mmdpns

Now you got me going. That's great. I'm thinking U 2 Clean 2. Thanks so much for the neat name :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Boy, people are creative on here with more than knitting and cooking.


----------



## daralene

MJS.......What a beautiful smile!!!
How wonderful that you posted this picture. It will be so great to see your work. No stopping you now
You sure do have a lot of balls in the air at the same time. Amazing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> Not sure where to begin, this has been a busy group today!!!! 40 pages??? WOW!
> 
> Joe, I'm so glad to hear you are on the right path to better health! Stay cool in that Texas heat! That goes for all the friends in the hot, HOT weather!! It was 112F in my garage today, the thermometer outside registered 109 F and it is also in the shade. Just stepped outside as Cindi called out that there are dark clouds and thunder in the distance, just hope that it will bless us with a good drenching, my lawn is brown!
> I've been blessed to have lived in so many states in the USA, would hate to have to pick a favorite, but Arkansas holds my heart and most of my Mom's family. My Dad told me stories about my GGGrands, that once off the boats they headed south and formed churches (Presbyterian for some brothers and Methodist for others), doing research I have found 3 of the churches that they founded. One is in Alabama and one in SC and the most recent I just touched on today here in Ga.
> I know that Georgia is known as the peach state, but ask most of the residents at least in this area and they all run to South Carolina to buy their peaches, they say they are much sweeter and are better for canning and freezing. How odd is that?? :shock:
> 
> Take care my friends, keeping you all in my prayers!
> Marianne


_______________________________
Marianne...........that is just too hot. Hope you got some rain and cooler weather without a terrible storm.

Daralene


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> MJS.......What a beautiful smile!!!
> How wonderful that you posted this picture. It will be so great to see your work. No stopping you now
> You sure do have a lot of balls in the air at the same time. Amazing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Since I'm in the fourth fifth the end is in sight, though the wedding was a year ago. But there there is a simpler one for someone for Christmas.


----------



## daralene

jheiens said:


> Well, we are finally getting a bit of rain here in NE Ohio after nearly a month of none at all. Don mowed the property yesterday just to keep the stray tall ones down and had to water the garden also. The tubs of house plants were looking pretty sad before he got to them because of the heat.
> 
> I finished the knitted project for the library directors about mid-week so that it could get sent off before the deadline. Since school let out in late May, I've been working to complete a queen-size quilt for my middle grandson. It has been on the frame for far too long now and I'm tired of moving it out of my way. It is a whole cloth quilt and the needlework will be the only design on it.
> 
> Knitting is still calling my name, but I have got to get this done. That boy (young man, oops) is going to want to get married one of these days and this thing will not get finished in a couple of all-nighters. That's for sure!!
> 
> Back to work for another while. Good night all. I'm enjoying the converstaions.
> 
> Joy


Glad you are getting some rain and hopefully cooling off. You sure are a busy lady with knitting and quilting. I used to quilt. Learned hand quilting first and then machine. Love to go to quilt shows.

When I travel to Ohio I often take route 11 from up at the lake. Wonder if I am near when I am driving down. :?: Will have to wave next time.


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> try using "my pages" above. if you just use
> 'bookmark" you'll save the whole thread.
> 
> I hit my pages and titled it TP recipes. Now do I just copy and paste to put things in there?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, that works--someone who uses them more often may have specific advice.
> 
> No rain as of yet...I also have (more than one) quilt that needs finishing--was just looking at one of them this morning, but right now I don't have enough space to put up the frame.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the kind words doris - i've been having a good time.

sam



DorisT said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad you stated this. I have been here for about a year now and just now feel welcome. Often in the past I too felt as if I was intruding. I've probably posted more at this TP than I ever have! Thank you Sam for making all feel welcome. That does not mean that I didn't enjoy the TP before and learned quite a bit; just now it seems more relaxed, peaceful, and inviting...maybe less intimidating.
> 
> I agree settleg. I think this weekend's TP has been lighter and as you stated less intimidating. I'm glad you came back and hope to see you a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, this has been a very relaxed Tea Party and everyone seems to be in a jovial mood despite the pain that some of you are suffering. Please know that we are feeling your suffering and wishing you well.
> 
> Sam, I think your attitude and comments have helped to make everyone feel at ease. Thank you!! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> No rain as of yet...I also have (more than one) quilt that needs finishing--was just looking at one of them this morning, but right now I don't have enough space to put up the frame.


Wow Sorlenna......you do so many different things. You are truly an artist at heart :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

thewren said:


> thanks for the kind words doris - i've been having a good time.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad you stated this. I have been here for about a year now and just now feel welcome. Often in the past I too felt as if I was intruding. I've probably posted more at this TP than I ever have! Thank you Sam for making all feel welcome. That does not mean that I didn't enjoy the TP before and learned quite a bit; just now it seems more relaxed, peaceful, and inviting...maybe less intimidating.
> 
> I agree settleg. I think this weekend's TP has been lighter and as you stated less intimidating. I'm glad you came back and hope to see you a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, this has been a very relaxed Tea Party and everyone seems to be in a jovial mood despite the pain that some of you are suffering. Please know that we are feeling your suffering and wishing you well.
> 
> Sam, I think your attitude and comments have helped to make everyone feel at ease. Thank you!! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.....Sam you are making everyone feel so welcome and helping everyone to heal. Thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

don't feel bad settleg - i rarely am up when they start talking - always have to catch up in the morning. have a good sleep.

sam



settleg said:


> Well folks it has been so much fun at this TP this weekend. I am going to part for now as the kids and grandkids have just put in the dvd Mirror, Mirror with Julia Roberts. I adore most of her movies and this seemed from the ads to a cute movie so I'm off to watch it with everyone.
> 
> Ihave to work from 8 a.m - 2 pm tomorrow (Sunday-Thurs) but will definitely check back in and catch up with the posts.
> My only regret is that I can't seem to be online when our fellow TPers from the UK, NZ, Austraila and all other countries seem to be; maybe I'll pull an all nighter one of these Fridays! Will need to drink lots of caffeine but what a treat it would be.
> 
> Cheers and sweet dreams to all! Gwen


----------



## iamsam

four is my limit - at least that is the most i have used up to now - that would be a tangled mess if i was knitting it. how do you keep them separate?

sam



mjs said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! This is beautiful! Is each square knitted seperately and then joined? I will need to make a baby blanket and the parents would love something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to post this picture in answer to another thread, but it just would not load. After what someone just said I decided to try in chrome. So if it goes, that's why it's here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it was knitted in one piece. I don't like to sew together. It was a bunch of different yarns, including cotlin from knitpicks. I got motifs from a couple of books and inserted them.
> 
> I'm going to try to post a picture of the current afghan in the beginning. The people in the group were teasing me about the number of balls. I'm now in the fourth fifth.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

thank you daralene - it wouldn't have happened without all of you pulling together - thank you everyone.

sam



daralene said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the kind words doris - i've been having a good time.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad you stated this. I have been here for about a year now and just now feel welcome. Often in the past I too felt as if I was intruding. I've probably posted more at this TP than I ever have! Thank you Sam for making all feel welcome. That does not mean that I didn't enjoy the TP before and learned quite a bit; just now it seems more relaxed, peaceful, and inviting...maybe less intimidating.
> 
> I agree settleg. I think this weekend's TP has been lighter and as you stated less intimidating. I'm glad you came back and hope to see you a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, this has been a very relaxed Tea Party and everyone seems to be in a jovial mood despite the pain that some of you are suffering. Please know that we are feeling your suffering and wishing you well.
> 
> Sam, I think your attitude and comments have helped to make everyone feel at ease. Thank you!! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.....Sam you are making everyone feel so welcome and helping everyone to heal. Thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> four is my limit - at least that is the most i have used up to now - that would be a tangled mess if i was knitting it. how do you keep them separate?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! This is beautiful! Is each square knitted seperately and then joined? I will need to make a baby blanket and the parents would love something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to post this picture in answer to another thread, but it just would not load. After what someone just said I decided to try in chrome. So if it goes, that's why it's here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it was knitted in one piece. I don't like to sew together. It was a bunch of different yarns, including cotlin from knitpicks. I got motifs from a couple of books and inserted them.
> 
> I'm going to try to post a picture of the current afghan in the beginning. The people in the group were teasing me about the number of balls. I'm now in the fourth fifth.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You need to keep them quite short, though one certainly was not. It's harder at the beginning. Once there is some length I think the weight of what's done helps keep it straight. It is somewhat slower going, but really not bad.


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> Wow Sorlenna......you do so many different things. You are truly an artist at heart :thumbup:


Maybe that's why I'm always broke. :XD: I do like to try everything and try to learn something new every so often. I was quilting before I knitted but can't seem to do one thing exclusively.

mjs, that IS quite a juggling act you've got there! I'm impressed.


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> U Clean 2 should be a nice robotic type name! haha
> 
> 5mmdpns
> 
> Now you got me going. That's great. I'm thinking U 2 Clean 2. Thanks so much for the neat name :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Boy, people are creative on here with more than knitting and cooking.


lol :lol: Call it Round-A-Bout? Round-2-IT? You could knit up a lil bunny, glue it on top and call it your Dust Bunny. haha, let your mind go and see where it takes you!! :lol:


----------



## margewhaples

At last it is Sun evening 2118. There certainly was a lot of new entries today or this weekend and it seems we are all alive and well having lost our ESTEEMED moderator at least for the present. Lots of recipes and comments as well as the communication of sentiments for one another. To Joe, MarianneBulldog, Doris and her DH we wish you all a better wk.
with pain control the order of the day. Joe after this long period in which you have endured so much it must seem like heaven. Be patient in time you will find out what it is and how to go about adding foods until you do so one at a time and then when trouble arises you will know what your specific dos and don'ts are. Martin, I don't wish to overload you with messages but we are all pulling for your recovery and hoping this course will end for you soon. It is normal for you to feel drained and sleep is the way the body restores itself. So long to all: Marlark Marge.


----------



## wannabear

I'm just taken aback by the folks who felt afraid to join in on the tea party, felt they were intruding or needed to ask permission or something. Pammie? Thought you were intruding? I always looked for you every day even if I didn't say Hi. 

The tea party is where I have picked up so much information about the rest of the world, made some friends from near and far, and more people speaking up in the conversations can only be good. This is not a private party whatsoever! Right now, although we are supposed to be dropping in for a cuppa this or that, I think we need to go out on the porch with a couple of watermelons and the ice cream freezer! The weather is right, at my house anyway. 

I'll just mention one more thing before I head for bed. It's July. We are at the halfway mark for Christmas. If some other people could remind me once in a while, I might be ready when it gets here - I haven't started yet.


----------



## Ceili

that's exactly how. sorry not more precise. i have pages for recipes, links, patterns, kids, tips, etc.


daralene said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> try using "my pages" above. if you just use
> 'bookmark" you'll save the whole thread.
> 
> I hit my pages and titled it TP recipes. Now do I just copy and paste to put things in there?
> 
> Thanks so much, never noticed that. Sorry for making you type more. Hope you get some sleep tonight.
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

Well you all are going at it today, how wonderful. I got to eat my chicken with salad at Costco where it was cool I then shopped with my friend Dee. I got Mother her Ensure for the month. I am off to bed and hope you all are well and happy. joe p


----------



## pammie1234

I really didn't think I was intruding, just didn't always know what was best to say. Sometimes things seemed to get a little more formal. I did feel a part of the TP, so I am glad that it has continued. 

Thanks for mentioning Christmas! Even though we are not giving as many gifts as we used to, I do have some things to get ready. Right now I am working on afghans, and I see why I don't enjoy them as much as smaller projects. First, they take so long to get finished and second, they are HOT to work on in the summer! I'm going to do 2 more rows tonight and then work on something else. One of my friends just moved to North Carolina. I'll have to find out where.


----------



## StellaK

I have to agree with the rest of the people who have just posted for the first time. I have been reading the TP for months but did not feel like joining in. I felt there was a select group who actually posted. It does feel more welcoming now. 
My son and daughter-in-law are in Charleston W. Va and they are among the two million people without power since Friday.
My DIL is undergoing Chemo again for Breast Cancer and this extreme heat is not good for her. I'd appreciate some prayers for her. StellaK


----------



## pammie1234

StellaK said:


> I have to agree with the rest of the people who have just posted for the first time. I have been reading the TP for months but did not feel like joining in. I felt there was a select group who actually posted. It does feel more welcoming now.
> My son and daughter-in-law are in Charleston W. Va and they are among the two million people without power since Friday.
> My DIL is undergoing Chemo again for Breast Cancer and this extreme heat is not good for her. I'd appreciate some prayers for her. StellaK


I know how hard it is to be without power! I hope it will be restored soon. Prayers are definitely being sent for your daughter. Chemo is so hard on the body, and I'm sure it is hard to remain positive. Prayers for you as well.

Welcome to the Tea Party! I hope to see you often.


----------



## iamsam

stella - i'm sorry you felt as you did - i wish i would have known - the more people we can get - the more voices that are heard - the more we learn to appreciate differences in ouir cultures - learning about each other - this is good - our politicans should join the tea party - they might learn something. lol please join in often stella - we love the fact that you are here and we can't wait until you get into the conversation again. and if you know of others that felt the same way please let them know we would love to have them.

sending warm healing energy to your dil.

sam



StellaK said:


> I have to agree with the rest of the people who have just posted for the first time. I have been reading the TP for months but did not feel like joining in. I felt there was a select group who actually posted. It does feel more welcoming now.
> My son and daughter-in-law are in Charleston W. Va and they are among the two million people without power since Friday.
> My DIL is undergoing Chemo again for Breast Cancer and this extreme heat is not good for her. I'd appreciate some prayers for her. StellaK


----------



## iamsam

pammie - i'm glad you stuck around - i for one am enjoying your posts.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I really didn't think I was intruding, just didn't always know what was best to say. Sometimes things seemed to get a little more formal. I did feel a part of the TP, so I am glad that it has continued.
> 
> Thanks for mentioning Christmas! Even though we are not giving as many gifts as we used to, I do have some things to get ready. Right now I am working on afghans, and I see why I don't enjoy them as much as smaller projects. First, they take so long to get finished and second, they are HOT to work on in the summer! I'm going to do 2 more rows tonight and then work on something else. One of my friends just moved to North Carolina. I'll have to find out where.


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy - think you should be awake by now - maybe you are in the midst of bread baking - see you in the morning.

sam


----------



## darowil

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks ivyrain - that sounds yummy - you know - the way i love peanut butter i have never had pb pie. i will definitely have to try this.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam,
> Excellent Job!! Here is your reward recipe.
> 
> PEANUT BUTTER PIE
> 
> 1/2 cup peanut butter
> 4 ounces cream cheese, softened
> 1/2 cup powdered sugar
> 1 (9 ounce) container Cool Whip, thawed
> 1/4 cup milk
> 1 (9 inch) graham cracker crust or 1 -9 inch chocolate cookie pie crust
> 
> Directions:
> Combine all ingredients and freeze in a baked graham cracker crust or Oreo cookie crust.
> May be topped with chocolate sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry need translation here- what on earth is frozen cool whip?!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Substitute whipped cream. I don't use the stuff.
Click to expand...

Thank you, I was wondering whether that would work. Or maybe the 'lovely' fake cream in a can! Might be OK in something like this and I think from a fat perspective it is much better, after all it is fake.


----------



## rosaposa13

Hi all I am sorry I missed most of tea,party I am sitting by my mothers bed while she,is ill hope to get a few rows of my knitting done. Working on fluffy scarf in green n gold for our Aussie Olympic colors, a little scarf for the dog. Anyway hi to u all xxx


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> We only really have football, tennis and rugby over here. I'm not a great fan of any of them (although Come On fellow Scot, Andy Murray!) but have done many hours of transport, standing on the sidelines, washing dirty kit, etc in my time. :


Can tell you're from Scotland, South of the border they would include cricket. But I'm not talking cricket to the English (you of course are OK). The rotters are beating us.


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> Last night I was Home Alone and got scared to death. Someone was pounding on the house. I couldn't figure out if it was the patio doors or where. Was hoping it was DH but looked and his car wasn't there. Was about to call 911 hoping they could get here before whoever was pounding got in, then I realized it was the big fireworks. So glad I realized before I called 911. I usually can tell fireworks going off but these must have been really big as they sounded like someone pounding on the glass. Well, I'm just so thankful to be here telling you about this after those seconds of true fear. I don't think the hampster I'm babysitting would be much protection. Just one of my I Love Lucy moments. I sure keep DH entertained. We do a lot of laughing around here with my shenanigans  :lol: One time I had the house alarm on and left this little roomba robot vacuum cleaner going. Boy was I red faced    when they called me and I rushed home and the policeman went in with me and there was the little roomba working away. It had set off the alarm. I imagine they are still laughing about that one. :XD:


Sitting here having a great laugh- how embarrassing if you had caledd 911!
your robot vacumm cleaner prompting the alarm to go off. Are these the ones you turn on and they just wander round and do the vacumming for you? Does it work? I rarely get around to vacumming- I'm too lazy and its exhausting. I've told my husband I want one but he says they are just gimics.


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> U Clean 2 should be a nice robotic type name! haha
> 
> 5mmdpns
> 
> Now you got me going. That's great. I'm thinking U 2 Clean 2. Thanks so much for the neat name :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Boy, people are creative on here with more than knitting and cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> lol :lol: Call it Round-A-Bout? Round-2-IT? You could knit up a lil bunny, glue it on top and call it your Dust Bunny. haha, let your mind go and see where it takes you!! :lol:
Click to expand...

They say laughter is good medicine. Well, you are keeping me healthy for sure. I have one of those "Round To It" on my table. Want to copy cut it circular and give it to friends. Think it was Myfanwy who gave that to us a few Tea Parties ago. By the way, DH got a huge kick out of that. The creativity just abounds here. :idea: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well it is now 6:45 am in Georgia USA and I'm ready to head out to work. I've developed a funny routine days I work. I get up, dressed,eat breakfast then set the alarm for 7:25 and take a nap in my recliner. Yeah, I know I've just been asleep but I still find I need my morning power nap. LOL.

StellK and RosaPosa I am so sorry for the illness you and/or your family are having to cope with. You will be in my prayers for strength and healing. Blessing to you and ours.

IIt was wonderful late last night we had quite a electrifying thunderstorm with lots of rain. It has cooled it off successfully and today is only going to hit 99 F. We also are supposed to have a 50% chance of rain again this afternoon then the remainder of the week in the low 90s. Thank God! 

Well, off to take my morning power nap! LOL Will check in later.


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Sorlenna......you do so many different things. You are truly an artist at heart :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's why I'm always broke. :XD: I do like to try everything and try to learn something new every so often. I was quilting before I knitted but can't seem to do one thing exclusively.
> 
> mjs, that IS quite a juggling act you've got there! I'm impressed.
Click to expand...

Sorlenna.......I want to take lessons in pottery, bonsai, and rug hooking. How to choose and sometimes life is just too busy to be around for all the lessons. Three trips to Ohio this month for a funeral, baby shower, and concerts. Two months ago brother was in ICU for a month, about 3 trips that month. I love it all, but you are right, the supplies can keep you in the poor house. Hope your Etsy and Ravelry are doing well. That reminds me.....I need to check your Blog. Where do you find the time to do it all??? :thumbup:


----------



## Janelise

StellaK said:


> I have to agree with the rest of the people who have just posted for the first time. I have been reading the TP for months but did not feel like joining in. I felt there was a select group who actually posted. It does feel more welcoming now.
> My son and daughter-in-law are in Charleston W. Va and they are among the two million people without power since Friday.
> My DIL is undergoing Chemo again for Breast Cancer and this extreme heat is not good for her. I'd appreciate some prayers for her. StellaK


Praying for her in Melbourne Australia. My brother begins chemo on Thursday and could perhaps share some group prayers?? Very powerful stuff....praying and group prayers even more so. You and yours are in mine!


----------



## daralene

StellaK said:


> I have to agree with the rest of the people who have just posted for the first time. I have been reading the TP for months but did not feel like joining in. I felt there was a select group who actually posted. It does feel more welcoming now.
> My son and daughter-in-law are in Charleston W. Va and they are among the two million people without power since Friday.
> My DIL is undergoing Chemo again for Breast Cancer and this extreme heat is not good for her. I'd appreciate some prayers for her. StellaK


Stella so sorry it seemed there was a select group. I guess it would seem that way when you happen across the TP. Well now you are at the beginning of this one. I know I wondered if they would welcome me a few months ago when I jumped in with both feet. Seems I have always been the new guy on the block as I've moved so much, so I took the chance and they have made me feel so welcome. We aren't always on at the same time but post to each other and then catch up when we can get on. Trying to catch up is the hard part. It is wonderful talking to those in New Zealand, Australia, England, Ireland, Scotland,and HandyFamily from Sofia, Bulgaria who stopped by and left a great salad recipe for us, Canada, and of course US. If I left anybody's country out...please add yourself in. You feel like you are neighbors and here you are so far apart, different time zones, even different days, different seasons, and different terminology. I love it. Hope you will too.

So sorry to hear about your DIL needing treatments again for breast cancer. Yes, the heat must be quite difficult for her. Prayers for her, yes, will do! This is a horrible disease affecting so many.
Daralene
-------------------------------------
Praying for her in Melbourne Australia. My brother begins chemo on Thursday and could perhaps share some group prayers?? Very powerful stuff....praying and group prayers even more so. You and yours are in mine!

Janelise
___________________________

Janelise..........so sorry to hear about your brother too. Yes, will include him in the prayers. Hope he feels the support coming from all the way across the ocean.
Daralene


----------



## Joe P

I am up and drank my barium stuff to have the x ray with contrast. It tastes really good like bananas. love it. Then if I am able I want to stop and shop at the health food store for some groceries without gluten.

Tonight is our knitting group at the yarn store in Seguin. I would love to have the energy to make something for everyone, we will see. I am feeling so much better. My prayers before the service yesterday included all of you for good health and happiness. take care and will talk later. joe p


----------



## daralene

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all I am sorry I missed most of tea,party I am sitting by my mothers bed while she,is ill hope to get a few rows of my knitting done. Working on fluffy scarf in green n gold for our Aussie Olympic colors, a little scarf for the dog. Anyway hi to u all xxx


Hope your mother is will soon be feeling better. Too bad she is ill :thumbdown: 
Too cute, a scarf for the dog with your colors. Nice idea.


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I was Home Alone and got scared to death. Someone was pounding on the house. I couldn't figure out if it was the patio doors or where. Was hoping it was DH but looked and his car wasn't there. Was about to call 911 hoping they could get here before whoever was pounding got in, then I realized it was the big fireworks. So glad I realized before I called 911. I usually can tell fireworks going off but these must have been really big as they sounded like someone pounding on the glass. Well, I'm just so thankful to be here telling you about this after those seconds of true fear. I don't think the hampster I'm babysitting would be much protection. Just one of my I Love Lucy moments. I sure keep DH entertained. We do a lot of laughing around here with my shenanigans  :lol: One time I had the house alarm on and left this little roomba robot vacuum cleaner going. Boy was I red faced    when they called me and I rushed home and the policeman went in with me and there was the little roomba working away. It had set off the alarm. I imagine they are still laughing about that one. :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting here having a great laugh- how embarrassing if you had caledd 911!
> your robot vacumm cleaner prompting the alarm to go off. Are these the ones you turn on and they just wander round and do the vacumming for you? Does it work? I rarely get around to vacumming- I'm too lazy and its exhausting. I've told my husband I want one but he says they are just gimics.
Click to expand...

Darowil.........Yes, I still laugh when I think of these things that happened.
Well, they aren't gimmicks, they work. They are a luxury item but I was having a lot of health issues when I got mine and it truly was a life saver, so I didn't consider it luxury, but necessity. I know people that have them and still use the big vacuum occasionally, but the great thing is they go under beds, chairs and couches too so you don't have to move furniture as often, or if you are like me, ever. Please don't anybody buy one on my recommendation though. Research it. Everyone has their own preferences and I don't want to feel responsible if you get one and don't like it. Especially if DH is against it. That said, I love mine. They are made by the people that make the robots used in space missions. You can go to the company and see. Maybe that will impres DH. You can google Roomba. Batteries do need to be replaced periodically, but they are rechargeable. Occasionally when the batteries get old they just don't seem to recharge enough so need to get a new one. Everyone I know that has one stands there and watches it. Maybe that wears off with time. It doesn't have the huge dirt holder like a big vacuum, so you need to empty it regular. The little brushes that come out and get up the dirt need replacing occasionally too as they take a beating. It is amazing how much it gets up. Ok, I'm going to order a new battery now. You got me realizing how much I miss my little guy.


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> I am up and drank my barium stuff to have the x ray with contrast. It tastes really good like bananas. love it. Then if I am able I want to stop and shop at the health food store for some groceries without gluten.
> 
> Tonight is our knitting group at the yarn store in Seguin. I would love to have the energy to make something for everyone, we will see. I am feeling so much better. My prayers before the service yesterday included all of you for good health and happiness. take care and will talk later. joe p


Joe, it won't be long now till you get results....I hope. So glad the contrast tasted good. Nice that they do that with flavor now :thumbup:

After all you have been through recently, it is wonderful to know you have the energy to go to your knitting group. That will sure help keep your spirits up :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> Joe, on Firefox I just discovered I can open up another tab. I go into the TP on the one and then on the next tab I open the TP again and click on reply. Then I can go to the party, read, click on the 2nd window and reply, then back to window 1 to read again. I just don't send the reply till I'm done. Wish it was a good memory but it's not. I just couldn't keep up by trying to read and remember and I couldn't take good enough notes. It seemed to work well and thank goodness because there was so much today and last night.


Now that sounds like a good idea.

I've also just seen your answer to Sam about the robotic vacuums. I want one! Think next time I see them advertised I will just buy one. At least the floors might get vacummened- well maybe not this one. too many wips etc decorating the floor. They sound cute. 
I was about to say maybe I will find a response to my question later and thought now is the time to try out two open tabs for the tp! So now I will send this off as it is an update and then open a new tab for any following comments- and at the end I can say how it works!


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> We only really have football, tennis and rugby over here. I'm not a great fan of any of them (although Come On fellow Scot, Andy Murray!) but have done many hours of transport, standing on the sidelines, washing dirty kit, etc in my time. :
> 
> 
> 
> Can tell you're from Scotland, South of the border they would include cricket. But I'm not talking cricket to the English (you of course are OK). The rotters are beating us.
Click to expand...

You're right I completely forgot about cricket.  It is played up here, but not as much as in England. Much to my DH's disgust I also forgot to mention golf! Could also add curling, shinty, darts, hockey........ I'm sure there's probably lots more. :lol:


----------



## Janelise

KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> We only really have football, tennis and rugby over here. I'm not a great fan of any of them (although Come On fellow Scot, Andy Murray!) but have done many hours of transport, standing on the sidelines, washing dirty kit, etc in my time. :
> 
> 
> 
> Hi KateB, I consider myself descended from the wonderful Scots - but what is shinty??
> 
> Can tell you're from Scotland, South of the border they would include cricket. But I'm not talking cricket to the English (you of course are OK). The rotters are beating us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right I completely forgot about cricket.  It is played up here, but not as much as in England. Much to my DH's disgust I also forgot to mention golf! Could also add curling, shinty, darts, hockey........ I'm sure there's probably lots more. :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Janelise said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> We only really have football, tennis and rugby over here. I'm not a great fan of any of them (although Come On fellow Scot, Andy Murray!) but have done many hours of transport, standing on the sidelines, washing dirty kit, etc in my time. :
> 
> 
> 
> Hi KateB, I consider myself descended from the wonderful Scots - but what is shinty??
> 
> Can tell you're from Scotland, South of the border they would include cricket. But I'm not talking cricket to the English (you of course are OK). The rotters are beating us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right I completely forgot about cricket.  It is played up here, but not as much as in England. Much to my DH's disgust I also forgot to mention golf! Could also add curling, shinty, darts, hockey........ I'm sure there's probably lots more. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It's not unlike hockey, but a lot rougher! :lol:


----------



## mjs

pammie1234 said:


> I really didn't think I was intruding, just didn't always know what was best to say. Sometimes things seemed to get a little more formal. I did feel a part of the TP, so I am glad that it has continued.
> 
> Thanks for mentioning Christmas! Even though we are not giving as many gifts as we used to, I do have some things to get ready. Right now I am working on afghans, and I see why I don't enjoy them as much as smaller projects. First, they take so long to get finished and second, they are HOT to work on in the summer! I'm going to do 2 more rows tonight and then work on something else. One of my friends just moved to North Carolina. I'll have to find out where.


On the afghan I'm doing now I found that it is at least about fifteen minutes a row.


----------



## KateB

mjs said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't think I was intruding, just didn't always know what was best to say. Sometimes things seemed to get a little more formal. I did feel a part of the TP, so I am glad that it has continued.
> 
> Thanks for mentioning Christmas! Even though we are not giving as many gifts as we used to, I do have some things to get ready. Right now I am working on afghans, and I see why I don't enjoy them as much as smaller projects. First, they take so long to get finished and second, they are HOT to work on in the summer! I'm going to do 2 more rows tonight and then work on something else. One of my friends just moved to North Carolina. I'll have to find out where.
> 
> 
> 
> On the afghan I'm doing now I found that it is at least about fifteen minutes a row.
Click to expand...

Wow!


----------



## mjs

settleg said:


> Well it is now 6:45 am in Georgia USA and I'm ready to head out to work. I've developed a funny routine days I work. I get up, dressed,eat breakfast then set the alarm for 7:25 and take a nap in my recliner. Yeah, I know I've just been asleep but I still find I need my morning power nap. LOL.
> 
> StellK and RosaPosa I am so sorry for the illness you and/or your family are having to cope with. You will be in my prayers for strength and healing. Blessing to you and ours.
> 
> IIt was wonderful late last night we had quite a electrifying thunderstorm with lots of rain. It has cooled it off successfully and today is only going to hit 99 F. We also are supposed to have a 50% chance of rain again this afternoon then the remainder of the week in the low 90s. Thank God!
> 
> Well, off to take my morning power nap! LOL Will check in later.


When I'm up early (for me) I often eat breakfast and then go back to bed for an hour or so.


----------



## Marianne818

StellaK said:


> I have to agree with the rest of the people who have just posted for the first time. I have been reading the TP for months but did not feel like joining in. I felt there was a select group who actually posted. It does feel more welcoming now.
> My son and daughter-in-law are in Charleston W. Va and they are among the two million people without power since Friday.
> My DIL is undergoing Chemo again for Breast Cancer and this extreme heat is not good for her. I'd appreciate some prayers for her. StellaK


StellaK, you and yours are in our prayers, please keep us updated on your DIL, my Mom is a 20 yr survivor of Breast Cancer! Hope they have the power back on in W.VA soon, too hot for those people to be without power!


----------



## Marianne818

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all I am sorry I missed most of tea,party I am sitting by my mothers bed while she,is ill hope to get a few rows of my knitting done. Working on fluffy scarf in green n gold for our Aussie Olympic colors, a little scarf for the dog. Anyway hi to u all xxx


Rosaposa, hope your Mother is feeling better soon, have you and yours in our prayers for sure! I wish you luck in the knitting though, if I am in the room with my Mom, I have to put the knitting down so many times I finally have given up even trying. If I have a simple dishrag on the needles I can usually not get terribly lost when I put it down. 
I'd love to see a picture of your scarf and the little one for the dog. Hope you will share it when you have it finished


----------



## Marianne818

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> We only really have football, tennis and rugby over here. I'm not a great fan of any of them (although Come On fellow Scot, Andy Murray!) but have done many hours of transport, standing on the sidelines, washing dirty kit, etc in my time. :
> 
> 
> 
> Can tell you're from Scotland, South of the border they would include cricket. But I'm not talking cricket to the English (you of course are OK). The rotters are beating us.
Click to expand...

I'd love to know more about cricket, guess I need to "google it" :lol: I know the term football for the US is one game and for others it is different.. I for one love learning all the different meanings and terms..


----------



## Marianne818

Janelise said:


> StellaK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with the rest of the people who have just posted for the first time. I have been reading the TP for months but did not feel like joining in. I felt there was a select group who actually posted. It does feel more welcoming now.
> My son and daughter-in-law are in Charleston W. Va and they are among the two million people without power since Friday.
> My DIL is undergoing Chemo again for Breast Cancer and this extreme heat is not good for her. I'd appreciate some prayers for her. StellaK
> 
> 
> 
> Praying for her in Melbourne Australia. My brother begins chemo on Thursday and could perhaps share some group prayers?? Very powerful stuff....praying and group prayers even more so. You and yours are in mine!
Click to expand...

You and your brother will be in our prayers also Janelise, though we are a very diverse group I feel no harm in asking and sending prayers, very strong and powerful when done by many.


----------



## Marianne818

Was a bit of a long night here, storms started around 9 pm, we lost power for about an hour, then the rains started, had hail for about 10 minutes or so, small size, nothing damaged from that thankfully. Around 11 pm, I heard a crash, most of my potted plants in the yard (had a nice display around a tree.. notice I said HAD :-( ) are upside down and the pots are broken and not sure if the plants are salvageable. Around 3 I hear a lot of popping sounds, the limbs on my oak tree are breaking off at the ends, the umbrella that is in the patio table was pulled out and flew across the yard. I was blessed to see that only a few mishaps happened in the veggie garden.. and my camper seems to have taken the ride in stride. The rain didn't stop until just after 7 this morning so hopefully this will help to cool and not drive the humidity upwards.
My sweet neighbor called and is going to come over and clean up the back yard for us, he saw the damage and knows that I am still limited. Will have to bake something for him and his wife, such a wonder to have found wonderful neighbors for sure! 
Sending out prayers all around, please be kind to yourself today, avoid the heat and to those on the opposite, stay warm!!! Praying for relief from the floods to those in that path... then the fires.. mercy, this weather and such is a bewilderment... one day at a time... is all I can do... {{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}
Marianne


----------



## Marianne818

Knew I forgot something.. :lol: Daralene I have one of the Roomba's.. I LOVE IT!!!!! I would appreciate the website that you order the batteries though, Bobby is the name of ours.. he kind f bobs a bit when he rolls around. ;-) Oh and he has one of the mini TY baby things from a McDonald's happy meal, it's a wolf, anyway, that is velcro'd to him, my DS did it, said the wolf would be it's guide. ;-)


----------



## darowil

Marianne818 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> We only really have football, tennis and rugby over here. I'm not a great fan of any of them (although Come On fellow Scot, Andy Murray!) but have done many hours of transport, standing on the sidelines, washing dirty kit, etc in my time. :
> 
> 
> 
> Can tell you're from Scotland, South of the border they would include cricket. But I'm not talking cricket to the English (you of course are OK). The rotters are beating us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to know more about cricket, guess I need to "google it" :lol: I know the term football for the US is one game and for others it is different.. I for one love learning all the different meanings and terms..
Click to expand...

Maybe I will address cricket another day if I remember- its almost bed time here. I migh thave time in the morning, but in the afternoon I am catching up with a KPer. She keeps trying to join in with our bigger catchups and keeps being stopped so I am going to meet her tomorrow.


----------



## darowil

Well don't know how well this worked. I cut and pasted each one in as if I naviagate away fromt he page I seem to usually lose it so I didn't want to risk that. And it looks like finding my comments amongst all the quotes won't be easy. Sometimes they come up boxed and other times not, no idea why. (trying to put all the responses together. Would work if I wasn't quoting. But it did mean I could delete one that would have been posted as it was already addressed. Gone through and put each of the first QUOTES in capitals. Myabe helps. Might have been better the last one so knew where to start reading. Anyway I post this and can then see what it looks like.
Well posted and checked, many did come up in boxes just one or two that didn't. Better than I thought and one long probably bettter tahn lots of little ones.



Althea said:


> Darowil, I have seen whipped cream in a spray can in the dairy section of Coles: never tried it, though.


Yeah wondering if that would work for all these reciepes- but as I am currently very happily following weight watchers it will be waiting a while to try. Although I do think that it is 'fake' and not so high in fats. I think its the fake cream that so many things have these days.



flockie said:


> OMG! I can't believe how far behind I got. I ended on page 15 yesterday afternoon and just caught up to page 39. You all have been busy.
> 
> Yes Sams first official tp has certaintly been a success, well done Sam and everyone else. Has been great to see all the lurkers pop out of the woodwork. I must admit that when I first joined in the TP- over a year ago I gather I wasn't sure whether it was open to anyone, but I plucked up the courage and now it is a big part of my life. My family wait to hear the latest antics. Like setting of alarms with robotic vaccumn cleaners or calling 911 for foreworks (well almost, but if I had exaggerated it would have sounded even better).
> 
> I've got an ad for a Robot Vacuum! Daralene just found your answer to me. It sounds great, I will work on him. Sounds like a pet- but one that doesn't need much attention and is useful. No need to find pet sitters either.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> U Clean 2 should be a nice robotic type name! haha
> 
> 5mmdpns
> 
> Now you got me going. That's great. I'm thinking U 2 Clean 2. Thanks so much for the neat name :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Boy, people are creative on here with more than knitting and cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> lol :lol: Call it Round-A-Bout? Round-2-IT? You could knit up a lil bunny, glue it on top and call it your Dust Bunny. haha, let your mind go and see where it takes you!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of Gypseyqueens patterns is for a small bunny! And I am going to knit one soon to see if the yarn is suitable for one for my daughter -I've seem what looks like the perfect colour, but not sure how it will look as a small rabbit. As I have plenty of this yarn in different colours I thought I would knit one and see how much yarn and whether it looks any good. And then I can go and spend the huge sum of $1 or $2!
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right I completely forgot about cricket.  It is played up here, but not as much as in England. Much to my DH's disgust I also forgot to mention golf! Could also add curling, shinty, darts, hockey........ I'm sure there's probably lots more. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could a Scot forget golf? At least I don't think you are anywhere near St Andrews- that would be unforgivable. Tossing the caber, and of course watching the haggis running round the hills.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Sam wrote: - my son-in-law had two raccoons he was trying to tame. he had them out yesterday - he put them in a hollow in the tree that came down while he and the boys cleaned up some of the branches - his thinking that they were all cuddled together and cleeping that they would be there when he went back. guess what - they are somewhere singing free - free - free at last. lol
> 
> Once I was Home Alone and heard someone walking on the roof. My two cats just sat and looked up at the ceiling. To make a long story short, I called 911. (I had glass skylights). Well the police came and guess what? I had a family of raccoons living on my roof. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Dori, so you have joined Sorlenna and me :thumbup: :thumbup: Have to think of a new title now that there's three of us. :lol:
> 
> Now there's 3 little raccoons out there adding to their adventures and I'm sure they will give someone else a story to remember. Not us, I mean the raccoons that are singing Free at Last, :!:
Click to expand...

wow, when I went to bed a while ago I was caught up at page 38- but now you have got up to page 45- Sam you must be very pleased with how things are working out, now back to the task of catching up with the conversations.
It is Tuesday morning [v. early] here, I have got one of my finger less gloves finished - just thought to put it on! that feels warmer! inside temperature 13C- has any one been affected by the power outages? there have to be some with the numbers being in the millions! As I said earlier you sure do get some weather in the States- and I thought the whole thing of a continental climate was that it was fairly predictable! My thoughts are with any of you coping with the fires and extreme heat- I think 2012 will be a year to remember, and not necessarily for the good! and then there were the thunder storms- and the rain in the west- has anyone heard from Gingerwitch?


----------



## mjs

darowil said:


> Well don't know how well this worked. I cut and pasted each one in as if I naviagate away fromt he page I seem to usually lose it so I didn't want to risk that. And it looks like finding my comments amongst all the quotes won't be easy. Sometimes they come up boxed and other times not, no idea why. (trying to put all the responses together. Would work if I wasn't quoting. But it did mean I could delete one that would have been posted as it was already addressed. Gone through and put each of the first QUOTES in capitals. Myabe helps. Might have been better the last one so knew where to start reading. Anyway I post this and can then see what it looks like.
> Well posted and checked, many did come up in boxes just one or two that didn't. Better than I thought and one long probably bettter tahn lots of little ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil, I have seen whipped cream in a spray can in the dairy section of Coles: never tried it, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah wondering if that would work for all these reciepes- but as I am currently very happily following weight watchers it will be waiting a while to try. Although I do think that it is 'fake' and not so high in fats. I think its the fake cream that so many things have these days.
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! I can't believe how far behind I got. I ended on page 15 yesterday afternoon and just caught up to page 39. You all have been busy.
> 
> Yes Sams first official tp has certaintly been a success, well done Sam and everyone else. Has been great to see all the lurkers pop out of the woodwork. I must admit that when I first joined in the TP- over a year ago I gather I wasn't sure whether it was open to anyone, but I plucked up the courage and now it is a big part of my life. My family wait to hear the latest antics. Like setting of alarms with robotic vaccumn cleaners or calling 911 for foreworks (well almost, but if I had exaggerated it would have sounded even better).
> 
> I've got an ad for a Robot Vacuum! Daralene just found your answer to me. It sounds great, I will work on him. Sounds like a pet- but one that doesn't need much attention and is useful. No need to find pet sitters either.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> U Clean 2 should be a nice robotic type name! haha
> 
> 5mmdpns
> 
> Now you got me going. That's great. I'm thinking U 2 Clean 2. Thanks so much for the neat name :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Boy, people are creative on here with more than knitting and cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol :lol: Call it Round-A-Bout? Round-2-IT? You could knit up a lil bunny, glue it on top and call it your Dust Bunny. haha, let your mind go and see where it takes you!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of Gypseyqueens patterns is for a small bunny! And I am going to knit one soon to see if the yarn is suitable for one for my daughter -I've seem what looks like the perfect colour, but not sure how it will look as a small rabbit. As I have plenty of this yarn in different colours I thought I would knit one and see how much yarn and whether it looks any good. And then I can go and spend the huge sum of $1 or $2!
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right I completely forgot about cricket.  It is played up here, but not as much as in England. Much to my DH's disgust I also forgot to mention golf! Could also add curling, shinty, darts, hockey........ I'm sure there's probably lots more. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could a Scot forget golf? At least I don't think you are anywhere near St Andrews- that would be unforgivable. Tossing the caber, and of course watching the haggis running round the hills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the first I've heard about haggis running????
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

maryrose said:


> hello everyone, just a short note to wish you all a good week. i like cooking, knitting, crocheting. i also like looking at the free knitting/crochet patterns on the internet, looking at yarn and crafts on e-bay.


welcome to the tea party!


----------



## darowil

mjs said:


> Tossing the caber, and of course watching the haggis running round the hills.


This is the first I've heard about haggis running????[/quote]

Well real haggis just get eaten. But non real haggis are wild. And they have one leg shorter than the other so thay can run round the hills. Maybe our Scots can give an explanation as to why the Scottish dish is meant to run round hills. possibly the English ridiculing the Scots. But why Haggis is any worse than blood pudding I don't know.


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, on Firefox I just discovered I can open up another tab. I go into the TP on the one and then on the next tab I open the TP again and click on reply. Then I can go to the party, read, click on the 2nd window and reply, then back to window 1 to read again. I just don't send the reply till I'm done. Wish it was a good memory but it's not. I just couldn't keep up by trying to read and remember and I couldn't take good enough notes. It seemed to work well and thank goodness because there was so much today and last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that sounds like a good idea.
> 
> I've also just seen your answer to Sam about the robotic vacuums. I want one! Think next time I see them advertised I will just buy one. At least the floors might get vacummened- well maybe not this one. too many wips etc decorating the floor. They sound cute.
> I was about to say maybe I will find a response to my question later and thought now is the time to try out two open tabs for the tp! So now I will send this off as it is an update and then open a new tab for any following comments- and at the end I can say how it works!
Click to expand...

Should you decide to get one after researching it, I have learned that Sharper Image has a lifetime warranty on them. Do verify that though as it was a few years ago that I heard this. You might have to call them, but it could be worth it if that is true.


----------



## darowil

Myfanwy is online maybe she knows more about wild haggis than me?


----------



## mjs

darowil said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tossing the caber, and of course watching the haggis running round the hills.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first I've heard about haggis running????
Click to expand...

Well real haggis just get eaten. But non real haggis are wild. And they have one leg shorter than the other so thay can run round the hills. Maybe our Scots can give an explanation as to why the Scottish dish is meant to run round hills. possibly the English ridiculing the Scots. But why Haggis is any worse than blood pudding I don't know.[/quote]

I like oatmeal so I think I would sooner eat haggis than something called blood pudding. but I've never tried scrapple either, and don't really intend to.


----------



## Lurker 2

Althea said:


> Hi, folks, and happy Canada Day (although I suspect most Canadians have retired for the night). It's 10.10 a.m. on Monday in Adelaide. I've just returned from taking my car to the crash repairers again, this time so that the insurance co. assessors can approve the repairers' quotation. Fortunately, the quote was accepted and it's now a matter of waiting to hear when they can fit me in to have it fixed. It isn't urgent as I can still use my car: just a darn nuisance. Myfanwy, you asked how the garage ceiling repairs were going: the answer is that they're not, I'm afraid. I have rung three ceiling repair places: only one has turned up (about 5.30 pm Friday), and another one is supposed to come at midday today. The third one has all the measurements, etc., provided by the assessor, and says he will phone me with a quote. So I live in hope that the remainder of the ceiling won't fall before someone gets around to removing it and getting the new one in place. Now to phone the dentist to have my filling replaced. Wishing all my TP friends a good week, as pain-free as possible, and hoping that July will be a happier month for all. Darowil, I have seen whipped cream in a spray can in the dairy section of Coles: never tried it, though.


Althea- not sure if I replied to this earlier- I had feared the garage saga would be a long winded affair- some times there are uses to having a bloke ring them- I have to do it all here because Fale although willing can not [after his accident] speak well enough in English. Hope the tooth is OK!


----------



## wannabear

Gingerwitch has not posted anything since about the 27th, or at least that was true last night. I noticed her absence. NanaCaren hasn't been here much either, and I know she's awake.

The thing is, if our friends here are without power, they couldn't very well tell us. The newspaper this morning says that very many, over a wide area, were hit with strong winds yesterday, just like what happened to Marianne. Then tree limbs (or whole trees) come down, stop traffic, take down power lines, fall on houses, etc. There are storms forecast here for the next few days along with miserable temps. Very high humidity, very high temperatures. Eeek.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tossing the caber, and of course watching the haggis running round the hills.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first I've heard about haggis running????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well real haggis just get eaten. But non real haggis are wild. And they have one leg shorter than the other so thay can run round the hills. Maybe our Scots can give an explanation as to why the Scottish dish is meant to run round hills. possibly the English ridiculing the Scots. But why Haggis is any worse than blood pudding I don't know.
Click to expand...

I like oatmeal so I think I would sooner eat haggis than something called blood pudding. but I've never tried scrapple either, and don't really intend to.[/quote]

not sure but probably the live sheep is the wild haggis! KateB will know! the two sided sheep- i.e., one side shorter is a hoary old joke around these parts- it is amazing how many swallow it!!!


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tossing the caber, and of course watching the haggis running round the hills.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first I've heard about haggis running????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well real haggis just get eaten. But non real haggis are wild. And they have one leg shorter than the other so thay can run round the hills. Maybe our Scots can give an explanation as to why the Scottish dish is meant to run round hills. possibly the English ridiculing the Scots. But why Haggis is any worse than blood pudding I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like oatmeal so I think I would sooner eat haggis than something called blood pudding. but I've never tried scrapple either, and don't really intend to.
Click to expand...

not sure but probably the live sheep is the wild haggis! KateB will know! the two sided sheep- i.e., one side shorter is a hoary old joke around these parts- it is amazing how many swallow it!!![/quote]

We have sidewinders, that I think are similar.


----------



## Lurker 2

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tossing the caber, and of course watching the haggis running round the hills.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first I've heard about haggis running????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well real haggis just get eaten. But non real haggis are wild. And they have one leg shorter than the other so thay can run round the hills. Maybe our Scots can give an explanation as to why the Scottish dish is meant to run round hills. possibly the English ridiculing the Scots. But why Haggis is any worse than blood pudding I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like oatmeal so I think I would sooner eat haggis than something called blood pudding. but I've never tried scrapple either, and don't really intend to.
Click to expand...

not sure but probably the live sheep is the wild haggis! KateB will know! the two sided sheep- i.e., one side shorter is a hoary old joke around these parts- it is amazing how many swallow it!!![/quote]

blood pudding ia also called black pudding. To my sorrow I was unable to track down a true mealy pudding in my two month visit last year. Had lots of fine haggis and salmon as well though.


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> Knew I forgot something.. :lol: Daralene I have one of the Roomba's.. I LOVE IT!!!!! I would appreciate the website that you order the batteries though, Bobby is the name of ours.. he kind f bobs a bit when he rolls around. ;-) Oh and he has one of the mini TY baby things from a McDonald's happy meal, it's a wolf, anyway, that is velcro'd to him, my DS did it, said the wolf would be it's guide. ;-)


Now that is too cute with the McD happy meal wolf guiding him around. See, notice I said him instead of it. Wow, that is great that you love it. Let me see if I can find the site:
Ok, try here: http://store.irobot.com/shop/index.jsp?categoryId=2174944
It should show you photos in each category. Pick the right series and you should be able to order your battery. If you have trouble let me know.

That sure was some wind and storm that blew in. Too bad about your plants all taking such a beating and the mess it created. Hope your umbrella is still useable.


----------



## DorisT

Marianne818 said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you Sorlenna. I figure it pretty much fits how lacking in confident I am about my knitting. Getting more confident as time goes on and one of these days will post a picture of something I finish. Folks tell me I'm too demanding of myself when it comes to my crafts whatever they may be when it comes to thinking they are "good enough". With my quilting I finally accepted my "oopsies" as character LOL.
> 
> Settleg, I want to visit Canada also, got close one time on a trip when I lived in Ohio, but my x nixed the idea :-( I've seen such beautiful pictures, someday.. someday!! I also want to go to Europe, most important to Ireland and Scotland would love to visit the home of my fathers ancestors! Ohhh another someday ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, a good introductory tour of Canada would be to take a tour of some of the major cities. I did that a few years back. We visited Montreal, Quebec, Toronto and Ottawa; each city was so different from the other. Another time, hubby and I took a train trip across Canada with an Elderhostel group, starting in Toronto and finishing in Vancouver, with overnight stops in Winnipeg and Edmonton. Then, of course, we've taken driving trips to Quebec Province, Nova Scotia, New Brunswick, and Prince Edward Island. I don't think we'll ever make it to Newfoundland, though, unfortunately. I'm getting to the age when I'm getting tired of traveling and just want to stay home. Ha!
> 
> BTW, I think it's the month of September when the trains have a reduced fare for Seniors. So think positively and you'll get there one of these days. If I hit the lottery, I'll share it with you. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad you stated this. I have been here for about a year now and just now feel welcome. Often in the past I too felt as if I was intruding. I've probably posted more at this TP than I ever have! Thank you Sam for making all feel welcome. That does not mean that I didn't enjoy the TP before and learned quite a bit; just now it seems more relaxed, peaceful, and inviting...maybe less intimidating.
> 
> I agree settleg. I think this weekend's TP has been lighter and as you stated less intimidating. I'm glad you came back and hope to see you a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> I still miss the erudite Dave though- if he was prepared to say it , you knew he had researched it. But keep up the good work Sam, love you all heaps!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks Settleg! don't use a lot of cream- even here it is pricey! Although I would agree with Dave that there is nothing to beat a good whipping cream- we do still make our own icecreams- my daughter and I. We have high incentive, with our Christmas being almost mid-summer.



settleg said:


> Cool whip is a non-dairy topping much like whipped cream topping. It is usually in the freezer section of the grocery store but can be kept in the refrigerator section. Yummy and since you can get it sugar-free.
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks ivyrain - that sounds yummy - you know - the way i love peanut butter i have never had pb pie. i will definitely have to try this.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam,
> Excellent Job!! Here is your reward recipe.
> 
> PEANUT BUTTER PIE
> 
> 1/2 cup peanut butter
> 4 ounces cream cheese, softened
> 1/2 cup powdered sugar
> 1 (9 ounce) container Cool Whip, thawed
> 1/4 cup milk
> 1 (9 inch) graham cracker crust or 1 -9 inch chocolate cookie pie crust
> 
> Directions:
> Combine all ingredients and freeze in a baked graham cracker crust or Oreo cookie crust.
> May be topped with chocolate sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry need translation here- what on earth is frozen cool whip?!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverowl

Here is an explanation of cricket. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cricket

Cricket is supposedly our summer game, but frequently is rained off. You find that a lot of villages have their own teams and then there are county teams as well.


----------



## DorisT

Marianne818 said:


> Was a bit of a long night here, storms started around 9 pm, we lost power for about an hour, then the rains started, had hail for about 10 minutes or so, small size, nothing damaged from that thankfully. Around 11 pm, I heard a crash, most of my potted plants in the yard (had a nice display around a tree.. notice I said HAD :-( ) are upside down and the pots are broken and not sure if the plants are salvageable. Around 3 I hear a lot of popping sounds, the limbs on my oak tree are breaking off at the ends, the umbrella that is in the patio table was pulled out and flew across the yard. I was blessed to see that only a few mishaps happened in the veggie garden.. and my camper seems to have taken the ride in stride. The rain didn't stop until just after 7 this morning so hopefully this will help to cool and not drive the humidity upwards.
> My sweet neighbor called and is going to come over and clean up the back yard for us, he saw the damage and knows that I am still limited. Will have to bake something for him and his wife, such a wonder to have found wonderful neighbors for sure!
> Sending out prayers all around, please be kind to yourself today, avoid the heat and to those on the opposite, stay warm!!! Praying for relief from the floods to those in that path... then the fires.. mercy, this weather and such is a bewilderment... one day at a time... is all I can do... {{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}
> Marianne


Marianne, so sorry to hear about all the damage. You're so lucky to have such a good neighbor. We're lucky in that way, also. Your storm sounds like the one we had last Friday night, but we didn't get the rain or hail, just the strong winds. The speed at National Airport, not too far from here, was 70 mph. No trees down in our yard, thank goodness, but lots of small branches. I sat in the living room in fear that any minute one of our oak trees would come through the roof.


----------



## Lurker 2

yea! wannabear I was aware that without power there is no internet!!!! how are you, dear? I hope today to get the wax to polish my sewing table so I can take a pic. to show you! It always raises compliments when I have it on display- but my naughty ringo thought he could chew it!- usually I have it well hidden from little boys who aim their cars at it!!!



wannabear said:


> Gingerwitch has not posted anything since about the 27th, or at least that was true last night. I noticed her absence. NanaCaren hasn't been here much either, and I know she's awake.
> 
> The thing is, if our friends here are without power, they couldn't very well tell us. The newspaper this morning says that very many, over a wide area, were hit with strong winds yesterday, just like what happened to Marianne. Then tree limbs (or whole trees) come down, stop traffic, take down power lines, fall on houses, etc. There are storms forecast here for the next few days along with miserable temps. Very high humidity, very high temperatures. Eeek.


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> Here is an explanation of cricket. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cricket
> 
> Cricket is supposedly our summer game, but frequently is rained off. You find that a lot of villages have their own teams and then there are county teams as well.


Good morning/ afternoon silverowl!!!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Sam wrote: - my son-in-law had two raccoons he was trying to tame. he had them out yesterday - he put them in a hollow in the tree that came down while he and the boys cleaned up some of the branches - his thinking that they were all cuddled together and cleeping that they would be there when he went back. guess what - they are somewhere singing free - free - free at last. lol
> ______________________________________
> Once I was Home Alone and heard someone walking on the roof. My two cats just sat and looked up at the ceiling. To make a long story short, I called 911. (I had glass skylights). Well the police came and guess what? I had a family of raccoons living on my roof. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Dori, so you have joined Sorlenna and me :thumbup: :thumbup: Have to think of a new title now that there's three of us. :lol:
> 
> Now there's 3 little raccoons out there adding to their adventures and I'm sure they will give someone else a story to remember. Not us, I mean the raccoons that are singing Free at Last, :!:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, when I went to bed a while ago I was caught up at page 38- but now you have got up to page 45- Sam you must be very pleased with how things are working out, now back to the task of catching up with the conversations.
> It is Tuesday morning [v. early] here, I have got one of my finger less gloves finished - just thought to put it on! that feels warmer! inside temperature 13C- has any one been affected by the power outages? there have to be some with the numbers being in the millions! As I said earlier you sure do get some weather in the States- and I thought the whole thing of a continental climate was that it was fairly predictable! My thoughts are with any of you coping with the fires and extreme heat- I think 2012 will be a year to remember, and not necessarily for the good! and then there were the thunder storms- and the rain in the west- has anyone heard from Gingerwitch?
Click to expand...

______________________________________
Morning Myfanwy.......no, haven't heard from Gingerwitch and was wondering too. Yes, Stella K said her DIL in W. Va. is going through chemo for breast cancer and they have no power in this heat. DH and I got a generator after two really bad ice storms and back in the 90's we were without power for 2 weeks with temperatures hitting record lows. It was truly life threatening. First year we moved back to the States they had another ice storm and no power and this always happens when it is turning extra cold, so we got our generator and that guaranteed that there will now be no more ice storms or power outages in our neighborhood. Not one power loss in 10 years, so our neighbors can be very thankful to us. :lol: Wish we lived near that lady's DIL as we have enough power from the generator to share with 2 neighbors. At least they could power their stove and AC from us.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne- Fale is missing home so much he has rung two days in a row, The rellies are finding his short-term memory loss a bit hard to cope with- and this can make it seem like a dementia- Lupe [the dove, in translation] thought he was unable to do anything for himself- but it is just that he is in unfamiliar territory! I know from how I was reacting when I thought it was Alzheimers, and promised him to be a better wife- my reactions made things worse, now that I have lightened up he is really good at home. Carol BTW has been unable to get much computer time- she emailed me yesterday our time! love you! J.



Marianne818 said:


> Not sure where to begin, this has been a busy group today!!!! 40 pages??? WOW!
> Settleg, so glad you like the recipe, was our families favorite!
> Sam, I always put a bit of honey on the peaches and pineapple before I put them on the grill... just makes them a tad better! ;-) Put a small scoop of homemade ice cream and yummmmmm! :thumbup: (No I don't have a recipe for homemade ice cream) I gave that up years ago!!
> Celie and Bulldog, sure hope the pain meds are helping, keeping you in prayers and have you on our church prayer chain, great group for sure!
> Joe, I'm so glad to hear you are on the right path to better health! Stay cool in that Texas heat! That goes for all the friends in the hot, HOT weather!! It was 112F in my garage today, the thermometer outside registered 109 F and it is also in the shade. Just stepped outside as Cindi called out that there are dark clouds and thunder in the distance, just hope that it will bless us with a good drenching, my lawn is brown!
> I've been blessed to have lived in so many states in the USA, would hate to have to pick a favorite, but Arkansas holds my heart and most of my Mom's family. My Dad told me stories about my GGGrands, that once off the boats they headed south and formed churches (Presbyterian for some brothers and Methodist for others), doing research I have found 3 of the churches that they founded. One is in Alabama and one in SC and the most recent I just touched on today here in Ga.
> I know that Georgia is known as the peach state, but ask most of the residents at least in this area and they all run to South Carolina to buy their peaches, they say they are much sweeter and are better for canning and freezing. How odd is that?? :shock:
> Myfanwy is Fale coming home sooner than you expected? So sweet that he misses you and home.. As the saying goes, Home is where the heart is! Hope you can get your plans all finished in time, please take care of yourself, don't overdo things!!
> Wannabear, take it easy up there in the heat! Are you getting the storms? Heard that they are popping up everywhere!
> Hope all my friends across the water are drying up, or is it still flooding over there? Sorry, I haven't heard the news in a few days.
> My friends to the west of the US, stay warm, wish I could have some of your cool breezes for just a short while. Just know we are thinking of you!
> Glad to see all the new faces and comments, Thankful for the wonderful friends that have all been such an important part of my life now.
> Take care my friends, keeping you all in my prayers!
> Marianne


----------



## DorisT

Thank you everyone for your prayers!! Update on hubby -- they have been pumping him full of antibiotics by IV even though they still don't have the results of the blood work that was done on Saturday night (probably waiting for a culture). My neighbor and I visited him yesterday afternoon and he was in good spirits. His nurse brought him a Coke every time she walked in and he was a happy camper. Two of the kids (one in Alaska, one in South Carolina) called him and chatted.

They are drawing blood several times a day. Took him down yesterday to do an Echocardiogram to make sure all the valves were open. He had open heart surgery in February of 2011.

I called him before I went to bed last night and he said his feet felt a lot better - they had been red and swollen and really hurt him when he walked. So "something" seems to be working! And I know the prayers are!! Thanks again!


----------



## joannelee

Thanks, for the recipes, Hope your rain lasts, we are burning out here in Colorado


----------



## Silverowl

It's afternoon here Myfwany. I am sat here drinking tea and catching up.


----------



## RookieRetiree

wannabear said:


> I'm just taken aback by the folks who felt afraid to join in on the tea party, felt they were intruding or needed to ask permission or something. Pammie? Thought you were intruding? I always looked for you every day even if I didn't say Hi.
> 
> The tea party is where I have picked up so much information about the rest of the world, made some friends from near and far, and more people speaking up in the conversations can only be good. This is not a private party whatsoever! Right now, although we are supposed to be dropping in for a cuppa this or that, I think we need to go out on the porch with a couple of watermelons and the ice cream freezer! The weather is right, at my house anyway.
> 
> I'll just mention one more thing before I head for bed. It's July. We are at the halfway mark for Christmas. If some other people could remind me once in a while, I might be ready when it gets here - I haven't started yet.


I haven't started either and I'm already feeling the pressure---I already have 3 WIPs that need to get done by the end of this month.


----------



## Lurker 2

It is chilly down here!! not the sort of cold that you know- never life threatening in Auckland- if you are sensible- although we had a case of a lost tramper in the local hills who could have died a couple of weeks ago- it was cold enough for hypothermia to set in- but interestingly he was better prepared than his family thought- had spare clothing and more food- and kept warm enough by keeping moving. A generator is on my will achieve one day list- if only to keep the deep freeze running longer- but I have doubts how long the diesel supply can last! Love your description of your Roomba ing, and the wild life in the roof!! Good thing to have a sense of humour! Do you and DH read aloud when you read a book together?- that is how Fale and I manage- sometimes he reads his Samoan bible, and I follow with my English verse So I can understand better. There is very little printed in the Samoan language apart from the Bible and the Book of Mormon. I was quite amazed that a friend of mine who is very proud of having graduated primary school [truly, it was an achievement in her time] had not realized that a novel was not the dinkum truth, so the local library and its amazing collection of Barbara Cartland and MIlls and Boon was actually telling a lot of 'porkies' and she poor darling had thought they were all for real.



daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Sam wrote: - my son-in-law had two raccoons he was trying to tame. he had them out yesterday - he put them in a hollow in the tree that came down while he and the boys cleaned up some of the branches - his thinking that they were all cuddled together and cleeping that they would be there when he went back. guess what - they are somewhere singing free - free - free at last. lol
> ______________________________________
> Once I was Home Alone and heard someone walking on the roof. My two cats just sat and looked up at the ceiling. To make a long story short, I called 911. (I had glass skylights). Well the police came and guess what? I had a family of raccoons living on my roof. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Dori, so you have joined Sorlenna and me :thumbup: :thumbup: Have to think of a new title now that there's three of us. :lol:
> 
> Now there's 3 little raccoons out there adding to their adventures and I'm sure they will give someone else a story to remember. Not us, I mean the raccoons that are singing Free at Last, :!:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, when I went to bed a while ago I was caught up at page 38- but now you have got up to page 45- Sam you must be very pleased with how things are working out, now back to the task of catching up with the conversations.
> It is Tuesday morning [v. early] here, I have got one of my finger less gloves finished - just thought to put it on! that feels warmer! inside temperature 13C- has any one been affected by the power outages? there have to be some with the numbers being in the millions! As I said earlier you sure do get some weather in the States- and I thought the whole thing of a continental climate was that it was fairly predictable! My thoughts are with any of you coping with the fires and extreme heat- I think 2012 will be a year to remember, and not necessarily for the good! and then there were the thunder storms- and the rain in the west- has anyone heard from Gingerwitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ______________________________________
> Morning Myfanwy.......no, haven't heard from Gingerwitch and was wondering too. Yes, Stella K said her DIL in W. Va. is going through chemo for breast cancer and they have no power in this heat. DH and I got a generator after two really bad ice storms and back in the 90's we were without power for 2 weeks with temperatures hitting record lows. It was truly life threatening. First year we moved back to the States they had another ice storm and no power and this always happens when it is turning extra cold, so we got our generator and that guaranteed that there will now be no more ice storms or power outages in our neighborhood. Not one power loss in 10 years, so our neighbors can be very thankful to us. :lol: Wish we lived near that lady's DIL as we have enough power from the generator to share with 2 neighbors. At least they could power their stove and AC from us.
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

wannabear said:


> I'm just taken aback by the folks who felt afraid to join in on the tea party, felt they were intruding or needed to ask permission or something.
> 
> I wasn't afraid of joining but rather felt I wasn't ''invited'' so was ignored until I just ''lurked'' and found the reading interesting--sort of children (newcomers) being neither seen nor heard.
> 
> Usually found the conversations interesting, informative or at least instructional, but no one else need feel as if they might be welcome to join in.
> 
> Thanks again, Sam, for the change in atmosphere at the TP and for taking hold of the reins for everyone's enjoyment. You're a very gracious host.


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> It's afternoon here Myfwany. I am sat here drinking tea and catching up.


Darling, I know that it is afternoon- I grew up my first ten years [almost] north of the border and sometimes I still go into northern hemisphere time- like tonight !!! must make a cuppa, and put on my coat- it is getting so cold!!! there is a draught around my shoulders I need heavier curtains at the side window!


----------



## Silverowl

My OH and I both attended school north of the border and he was born in Musselburgh which is on the east coast of Scotland just south of Edinburgh.


----------



## wannabear

jheiens said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just taken aback by the folks who felt afraid to join in on the tea party, felt they were intruding or needed to ask permission or something.
> 
> I wasn't afraid of joining but rather felt I wasn't ''invited'' so was ignored until I just ''lurked'' and found the reading interesting--sort of children (newcomers) being neither seen nor heard.
> 
> Usually found the conversations interesting, informative or at least instructional, but no one else need feel as if they might be welcome to join in.
> 
> Thanks again, Sam, for the change in atmosphere at the TP and for taking hold of the reins for everyone's enjoyment. You're a very gracious host.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, this is an entirely different-feeling tea party. I'm sorry some people didn't join us earlier, for whatever reason. I don't know how to let anybody know that now, except for this week when some new voices have joined in. I don't want to be a part of some snobbish group that excludes anybody.
> 
> And Sam is a laid-back person as well as a good host.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm always interested in what new voices bring to the discussion--I know a little about a few things and can always learn! 

We got no rain last night that I can tell...but the rest of the week may be promising according to the weather fellows. I did make a little progress on the shawl, though did make a miss here or there (trying to watch the gymnasts on TV at the same time), so I had not finished as much as I'd have liked. Ah well.

I saw the storm wreckage on the news, and I hope all who were affected are restored soon and that they will check in and let us know. Our home office is in Washington, DC, and I don't know if we are "all there" today or not--have to find out! I heard from DD in PA, so they are okay (which is a huge relief since she is due for the baby any day now!). And I send prayers for all who need help of whatever kind.


----------



## darowil

Was on my way to bed a while ago and got distracted. Maybe will go now- it shoul dbe nice and warm my husband having been in it for an hour! Sitting here like Myfanwy in my coat. The heater is not working upstairs so I can't be tempted to use it. Try not to use it, but if it was working properly I think I woul dbe giviong in this winter. Thought I was getting cold and it is only 4.2 (O is freezing point which we never reach here in the city (lowest ever recorded is 0.4), no wonder I've been cold at night we had one under 4 the other night and as it has just gone midnight it might go lower than that.
June was the coldest for 5 years and the wetest for 7 years, but if you combine them it was the coldest and wettest for 56 years- meaning it is the coldest and wetest June I have ever known. 
Well I am off to bed this time, see you all tomorrow some time.


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I was Home Alone and got scared to death. Someone was pounding on the house. I couldn't figure out if it was the patio doors or where. Was hoping it was DH but looked and his car wasn't there. Was about to call 911 hoping they could get here before whoever was pounding got in, then I realized it was the big fireworks. So glad I realized before I called 911. I usually can tell fireworks going off but these must have been really big as they sounded like someone pounding on the glass. Well, I'm just so thankful to be here telling you about this after those seconds of true fear. I don't think the hampster I'm babysitting would be much protection. Just one of my I Love Lucy moments. I sure keep DH entertained. We do a lot of laughing around here with my shenanigans  :lol: One time I had the house alarm on and left this little roomba robot vacuum cleaner going. Boy was I red faced    when they called me and I rushed home and the policeman went in with me and there was the little roomba working away. It had set off the alarm. I imagine they are still laughing about that one. :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting here having a great laugh- how embarrassing if you had caledd 911!
> your robot vacumm cleaner prompting the alarm to go off. Are these the ones you turn on and they just wander round and do the vacumming for you? Does it work? I rarely get around to vacumming- I'm too lazy and its exhausting. I've told my husband I want one but he says they are just gimics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darowil.........Yes, I still laugh when I think of these things that happened.
> Well, they aren't gimmicks, they work. They are a luxury item but I was having a lot of health issues when I got mine and it truly was a life saver, so I didn't consider it luxury, but necessity. I know people that have them and still use the big vacuum occasionally, but the great thing is they go under beds, chairs and couches too so you don't have to move furniture as often, or if you are like me, ever. Please don't anybody buy one on my recommendation though. Research it. Everyone has their own preferences and I don't want to feel responsible if you get one and don't like it. Especially if DH is against it. That said, I love mine. They are made by the people that make the robots used in space missions. You can go to the company and see. Maybe that will impres DH. You can google Roomba. Batteries do need to be replaced periodically, but they are rechargeable. Occasionally when the batteries get old they just don't seem to recharge enough so need to get a new one. Everyone I know that has one stands there and watches it. Maybe that wears off with time. It doesn't have the huge dirt holder like a big vacuum, so you need to empty it regular. The little brushes that come out and get up the dirt need replacing occasionally too as they take a beating. It is amazing how much it gets up. Ok, I'm going to order a new battery now. You got me realizing how much I miss my little guy.
Click to expand...

haha, the battery wore out whilst waiting for the alarm people to come and rescue it!!!! Perhaps you can call it the 1 Alarm Roomba? haha you are so funny. Just my thing about the vacume cleaner, I have a living room rug that needs vacumming once a week, so I am not in need of one of them.

Have you seen the robots that they are assembling for use in people's homes? They are used for people who are in some sort of mental handicap to remind them of things. I guess it works but not really sure how.

I was watching the show Dogs with Jobs on tv last evening. It showed one handicapped girl about 12 years old who was in need of care 24/7 due to her epilepsy. They got a dog and it was her constant companion. The dog would "hover" over the child when she was about to have a seizure, thus alerting her parents/teachers/church people, etc. that she was about to have one. The girl was mostly confined to a wheelchair and the dog would help her with that and assist her to get up and so on with the activities of daily living. Remarkable things!!!

Well the heat is building up outside and inside too. Must put the a/c on. Supposed to get thunderstorms here today.

We had our little Canada Day Parade. They line up outside my house. My little Lucky was going crazy and was totally thinking she should go and check out the 4 horses we had in it this year. First year for horses. Riding stables opened up a few months ago here in town. Baseball games were cancelled -- too hot and humid to risk anyone's health. Fireworks were grand and huge!

Off to get my toasted pb & j with coffee!!! ttyl later. Good luck Joe with your CAT scan. Prayers of healing for all folks who mentioned their needs. Hugs for those who are also just needing a hug. And by all means, if you are reading this and have not dropped by to say hello to us at the Tea Party, do come by and tell us about yourself. The Tea Party has an open invitation to all and we would love to expand our virtual family!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> My OH and I both attended school north of the border and he was born in Musselburgh which is on the east coast of Scotland just south of Edinburgh.


I was there, Musselburgh, just last August!!!


----------



## dandylion

DorisT said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you Sorlenna. I figure it pretty much fits how lacking in confident I am about my knitting. Getting more confident as time goes on and one of these days will post a picture of something I finish. Folks tell me I'm too demanding of myself when it comes to my crafts whatever they may be when it comes to thinking they are "good enough". With my quilting I finally accepted my "oopsies" as character LOL.
> 
> Settleg, I want to visit Canada also, got close one time on a trip when I lived in Ohio, but my x nixed the idea :-( I've seen such beautiful pictures, someday.. someday!! I also want to go to Europe, most important to Ireland and Scotland would love to visit the home of my fathers ancestors! Ohhh another someday ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, a good introductory tour of Canada would be to take a tour of some of the major cities. I did that a few years back. We visited Montreal, Quebec, Toronto and Ottawa; each city was so different from the other. Another time, hubby and I took a train trip across Canada with an Elderhostel group, starting in Toronto and finishing in Vancouver, with overnight stops in Winnipeg and Edmonton. Then, of course, we've taken driving trips to Quebec Province, Nova Scotia, New Brunswick, and Prince Edward Island. I don't think we'll ever make it to Newfoundland, though, unfortunately. I'm getting to the age when I'm getting tired of traveling and just want to stay home. Ha!
> 
> BTW, I think it's the month of September when the trains have a reduced fare for Seniors. So think positively and you'll get there one of these days. If I hit the lottery, I'll share it with you. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doris, How is DH feeling? Hope he is better. Sue --- OOOps should have read further. I see your update. Excuse the post everybody  sue
Click to expand...


----------



## Tessadele

I have been reading & reading, trying to catch up, but every time I look away to something else someone or a lot of "someones" gets on & makes it grow so fast I can't keep up. I mean to answer so many posts, but wait politely to see if any one else has done so, then I can't remember who said what......... 

signed, frustrated of Emsworth.


----------



## Jacki

Good morning everyone! It is 9:01am in New Mexico. So far it is cool...have a little bit of cloud cover, none that will produce rain....not yet anyway. I always have hope. It was months ago when it rained last.

Since I live in a rather remote part of the East Mountains of Albuquerque (7000 feet) and are on an electric co-op we sometimes have power outages. Our power pole is the highest point on the ridge, so if lightening strikes, it usually hits our pole. Finally the co-op put in a breaker that will disconnect the power entirely if hit. Thank goodness! I saw two transformers blow up before they came up with this fix. Anyway...that prompted us to buy a generator. We had our house "wired" for one when built, so it is just a matter of plugging it in and starting it up. Will run about 24 hours on 5 gallons of gas. Has saved our "bacon" on more than one occasion. (both summer and winter). In the winter we would just use our fireplace and wood stoves for heat if the radiant heating went out due to electrical outages...summer, well, it keeps everything from melting. Will have swamp cooling installed this month for when it gets hot again. Generators are awesome!

Watched the news/weather this morning and was just shocked at all going on! My thoughts and prayers are with all who have been hit by these storms. Maybe one of these days someone will figure out how to control the weather. :-| Not sure if that is really a good thought....

Will be monitoring TP throughout the day to see how everyone fares from their medical adventures. My prayers are with all of you too.

Hey Sam! Hope you are keeping cool. You too Sorelena! I know it is a good deal hotter in the city than out here in the country. If it gets too hot, come on out!


----------



## jheiens

And by all means, if you are reading this and have not dropped by to say hello to us at the Tea Party, do come by and tell us about yourself. The Tea Party has an open invitation to all and we would love to expand our virtual family!!! [/quote]

Well, if any one actually would like to know some things about me and my family as 5mmdpns has said, I'm happy to share:

My husband I have 2 daughters, 3 grandsons and 1 GGD. We seem to have landed in NE Ohio for the duration after relocating around the US for most of the nearly 50 years we've been married.

Youngest daughter and her son, the youngest GS, have lived with us for much of his life. The last 1 1/2 years, he has undergone numerous surgeries to correct the skeletal effects of the CP he was born with. He is a bright, witty middle schooler who does extremely well academically in spite of the autism spectrum diagnosis.

The two older GSs are 20 and 21; they live in MO USA and AZ USA. One is working in a residential MRDD facility and the older is furthering his education in auto and other gasoline engines.

I enjoy knitting, quilting (whole cloth), and cooking. I have been an adult Bible study teacher for many years--almost as many years as I was a school teacher in quite a few States as we moved around the country due to military and plastics industry employment.

I have learned to trust several of you to provide the supportive, intelligent advice to anyone who asks.

I did find many of Dave's posts very interesting and informative.

We live in a small, rural community and such places tend to be very close-knit and not necessarily open to welcoming outsiders (until at least the 2nd generation LOL) so communities such as this one are breaths of fresh air for many of us. Thank you. Joy


----------



## Sorlenna

Jacki said:


> You too Sorelena! I know it is a good deal hotter in the city than out here in the country. If it gets too hot, come on out!


Oh, if only I could...I'll be chained to the desk all day at work here...looks like our site is up and running, so that's good.

Good to know you have an alternative out there for power. I saw lots of lightning over the mountains to the south of us yesterday evening. It can be very dangerous.


----------



## Lurker 2

joannelee said:


> Thanks, for the recipes, Hope your rain lasts, we are burning out here in Colorado


your fires have made our television News- I do hope you are safe.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Thanks Joy for sharing with us!! I live in a small town too and yes, it can be quite closed off to those who wish to move into a small community.

I did grow up in small farming communities mostly in Manitoba. 250 people in the last community I lived in, and that was considered to be large! haha, we all grow up somewhere and learn to live as best we can. Here I have found a huge sibling family!!!

So do you have a favorite recipe you care to share with us?

And speaking of recipe, Marianne, when you decide what you are going to bake for your neighbour, do share the recipe with us! I am going to make a cucumber sandwich with cheese for lunch. It is so hot here that I dont want to use my oven! haha, heat does make things grow but I need it in some moderation!!


----------



## Lurker 2

boy oh boy! I do understand now some of where Dave was coming from!!!

first of all welcome from the far South- we are in Winter here- as are darowil and Althea and a few other visible TP'ers. BUT please could you translate all your Acronyms for me- I am sorry I just don't have American- I speak New Zild- or New Zealand English on a basis of Scottish English and a little Welsh- as a schoolteacher surely you have encountered a few who are a little slow in learning- I thought I had got up to speed with most of the Acronyms used on KP but this has blown me away.

HELP NEEDED and dare I say it? PRETTY PLEASE !!!



jheiens said:


> And by all means, if you are reading this and have not dropped by to say hello to us at the Tea Party, do come by and tell us about yourself. The Tea Party has an open invitation to all and we would love to expand our virtual family!!!


Well, if any one actually would like to know some things about me and my family as 5mmdpns has said, I'm happy to share:

My husband I have 2 daughters, 3 grandsons and 1 GGD. We seem to have landed in NE Ohio for the duration after relocating around the US for most of the nearly 50 years we've been married.

Youngest daughter and her son, the youngest GS, have lived with us for much of his life. The last 1 1/2 years, he has undergone numerous surgeries to correct the skeletal effects of the CP he was born with. He is a bright, witty middle schooler who does extremely well academically in spite of the autism spectrum diagnosis.

The two older GSs are 20 and 21; they live in MO USA and AZ USA. One is working in a residential MRDD facility and the older is furthering his education in auto and other gasoline engines.

I enjoy knitting, quilting (whole cloth), and cooking. I have been an adult Bible study teacher for many years--almost as many years as I was a school teacher in quite a few States as we moved around the country due to military and plastics industry employment.

I have learned to trust several of you to provide the supportive, intelligent advice to anyone who asks.

I did find many of Dave's posts very interesting and informative.

We live in a small, rural community and such places tend to be very close-knit and not necessarily open to welcoming outsiders (until at least the 2nd generation LOL) so communities such as this one are breaths of fresh air for many of us. Thank you. Joy[/quote]


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Well don't know how well this worked. I cut and pasted each one in as if I naviagate away fromt he page I seem to usually lose it so I didn't want to risk that. And it looks like finding my comments amongst all the quotes won't be easy. Sometimes they come up boxed and other times not, no idea why. (trying to put all the responses together. Would work if I wasn't quoting. But it did mean I could delete one that would have been posted as it was already addressed. Gone through and put each of the first QUOTES in capitals. Myabe helps. Might have been better the last one so knew where to start reading. Anyway I post this and can then see what it looks like.
> Well posted and checked, many did come up in boxes just one or two that didn't. Better than I thought and one long probably bettter tahn lots of little ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil, I have seen whipped cream in a spray can in the dairy section of Coles: never tried it, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah wondering if that would work for all these reciepes- but as I am currently very happily following weight watchers it will be waiting a while to try. Although I do think that it is 'fake' and not so high in fats. I think its the fake cream that so many things have these days.
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! I can't believe how far behind I got. I ended on page 15 yesterday afternoon and just caught up to page 39. You all have been busy.
> 
> Yes Sams first official tp has certaintly been a success, well done Sam and everyone else. Has been great to see all the lurkers pop out of the woodwork. I must admit that when I first joined in the TP- over a year ago I gather I wasn't sure whether it was open to anyone, but I plucked up the courage and now it is a big part of my life. My family wait to hear the latest antics. Like setting of alarms with robotic vaccumn cleaners or calling 911 for foreworks (well almost, but if I had exaggerated it would have sounded even better).
> 
> I've got an ad for a Robot Vacuum! Daralene just found your answer to me. It sounds great, I will work on him. Sounds like a pet- but one that doesn't need much attention and is useful. No need to find pet sitters either.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> U Clean 2 should be a nice robotic type name! haha
> 
> 5mmdpns
> 
> Now you got me going. That's great. I'm thinking U 2 Clean 2. Thanks so much for the neat name :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Boy, people are creative on here with more than knitting and cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol :lol: Call it Round-A-Bout? Round-2-IT? You could knit up a lil bunny, glue it on top and call it your Dust Bunny. haha, let your mind go and see where it takes you!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of Gypseyqueens patterns is for a small bunny! And I am going to knit one soon to see if the yarn is suitable for one for my daughter -I've seem what looks like the perfect colour, but not sure how it will look as a small rabbit. As I have plenty of this yarn in different colours I thought I would knit one and see how much yarn and whether it looks any good. And then I can go and spend the huge sum of $1 or $2!
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right I completely forgot about cricket.  It is played up here, but not as much as in England. Much to my DH's disgust I also forgot to mention golf! Could also add curling, shinty, darts, hockey........ I'm sure there's probably lots more. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could a Scot forget golf? At least I don't think you are anywhere near St Andrews- that would be unforgivable. Tossing the caber, and of course watching the haggis running round the hills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know  Not anywhere near St Andrews, but we have 2 golf courses in the town, and DH and both sons are avid glofers!
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

mjs said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well don't know how well this worked. I cut and pasted each one in as if I naviagate away fromt he page I seem to usually lose it so I didn't want to risk that. And it looks like finding my comments amongst all the quotes won't be easy. Sometimes they come up boxed and other times not, no idea why. (trying to put all the responses together. Would work if I wasn't quoting. But it did mean I could delete one that would have been posted as it was already addressed. Gone through and put each of the first QUOTES in capitals. Myabe helps. Might have been better the last one so knew where to start reading. Anyway I post this and can then see what it looks like.
> Well posted and checked, many did come up in boxes just one or two that didn't. Better than I thought and one long probably bettter tahn lots of little ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil, I have seen whipped cream in a spray can in the dairy section of Coles: never tried it, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah wondering if that would work for all these reciepes- but as I am currently very happily following weight watchers it will be waiting a while to try. Although I do think that it is 'fake' and not so high in fats. I think its the fake cream that so many things have these days.
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! I can't believe how far behind I got. I ended on page 15 yesterday afternoon and just caught up to page 39. You all have been busy.
> 
> Yes Sams first official tp has certaintly been a success, well done Sam and everyone else. Has been great to see all the lurkers pop out of the woodwork. I must admit that when I first joined in the TP- over a year ago I gather I wasn't sure whether it was open to anyone, but I plucked up the courage and now it is a big part of my life. My family wait to hear the latest antics. Like setting of alarms with robotic vaccumn cleaners or calling 911 for foreworks (well almost, but if I had exaggerated it would have sounded even better).
> 
> I've got an ad for a Robot Vacuum! Daralene just found your answer to me. It sounds great, I will work on him. Sounds like a pet- but one that doesn't need much attention and is useful. No need to find pet sitters either.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> U Clean 2 should be a nice robotic type name! haha
> 
> 5mmdpns
> 
> Now you got me going. That's great. I'm thinking U 2 Clean 2. Thanks so much for the neat name :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Boy, people are creative on here with more than knitting and cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol :lol: Call it Round-A-Bout? Round-2-IT? You could knit up a lil bunny, glue it on top and call it your Dust Bunny. haha, let your mind go and see where it takes you!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of Gypseyqueens patterns is for a small bunny! And I am going to knit one soon to see if the yarn is suitable for one for my daughter -I've seem what looks like the perfect colour, but not sure how it will look as a small rabbit. As I have plenty of this yarn in different colours I thought I would knit one and see how much yarn and whether it looks any good. And then I can go and spend the huge sum of $1 or $2!
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right I completely forgot about cricket.  It is played up here, but not as much as in England. Much to my DH's disgust I also forgot to mention golf! Could also add curling, shinty, darts, hockey........ I'm sure there's probably lots more. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could a Scot forget golf? At least I don't think you are anywhere near St Andrews- that would be unforgivable. Tossing the caber, and of course watching the haggis running round the hills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the first I've heard about haggis running????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, they have one short leg and one long leg so they can run around in the hills easily. :lol:
> 
> Have now gone back and read the last 3 pages where I discovered that others had got in before me in the explanation about 'running haggis' However as we all agree about the legs it must be true!! As for why they run, if you were being hunted wouldn't you? :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> I have been reading & reading, trying to catch up, but every time I look away to something else someone or a lot of "someones" gets on & makes it grow so fast I can't keep up. I mean to answer so many posts, but wait politely to see if any one else has done so, then I can't remember who said what.........
> 
> signed, frustrated of Emsworth.


Dear 'frustrated of Emsworth' how are you ,dearest one? I know the knee will be playing up- and can't recall what the weather bug said about Gt Missenden, which is not quite you but I have it up for my sister-in-law- she poor darling is devastated at the loss, July, of Hubby [brother of the x] last July [cancer of the bowel] they had about 56 years together. How is your Brother? signed chilly in the South.


----------



## Tessadele

Myfanwy, go to the bottom of the class!!! I'll come with you, I've just lost the longest post I've ever typed. and I don't know how. It's just gone!! GRRRRRR.

Tessa


----------



## Sorlenna

For each part you want to quote, you should have


the username said:


> at the beginning and [/ quote] at the end--the things in brackets are the beginning and end of the box (no spaces, though--I had to add those in to stop the box from happening in my post). When there are lots of people in the same post, it can be tricky to sort out who said what.


----------



## DorisT

Tessadele said:


> I have been reading & reading, trying to catch up, but every time I look away to something else someone or a lot of "someones" gets on & makes it grow so fast I can't keep up. I mean to answer so many posts, but wait politely to see if any one else has done so, then I can't remember who said what.........
> 
> signed, frustrated of Emsworth.


You're not alone! I think we're all having problems catching up, but it's great that we have so many new people joining the Tea Party. It will be a while longer till we can start remembering names of the newbies.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well don't know how well this worked. I cut and pasted each one in as if I naviagate away fromt he page I seem to usually lose it so I didn't want to risk that. And it looks like finding my comments amongst all the quotes won't be easy. Sometimes they come up boxed and other times not, no idea why. (trying to put all the responses together. Would work if I wasn't quoting. But it did mean I could delete one that would have been posted as it was already addressed. Gone through and put each of the first QUOTES in capitals. Myabe helps. Might have been better the last one so knew where to start reading. Anyway I post this and can then see what it looks like.
> Well posted and checked, many did come up in boxes just one or two that didn't. Better than I thought and one long probably bettter tahn lots of little ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil, I have seen whipped cream in a spray can in the dairy section of Coles: never tried it, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah wondering if that would work for all these reciepes- but as I am currently very happily following weight watchers it will be waiting a while to try. Although I do think that it is 'fake' and not so high in fats. I think its the fake cream that so many things have these days.
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! I can't believe how far behind I got. I ended on page 15 yesterday afternoon and just caught up to page 39. You all have been busy.
> 
> Yes Sams first official tp has certaintly been a success, well done Sam and everyone else. Has been great to see all the lurkers pop out of the woodwork. I must admit that when I first joined in the TP- over a year ago I gather I wasn't sure whether it was open to anyone, but I plucked up the courage and now it is a big part of my life. My family wait to hear the latest antics. Like setting of alarms with robotic vaccumn cleaners or calling 911 for foreworks (well almost, but if I had exaggerated it would have sounded even better).
> 
> I've got an ad for a Robot Vacuum! Daralene just found your answer to me. It sounds great, I will work on him. Sounds like a pet- but one that doesn't need much attention and is useful. No need to find pet sitters either.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> U Clean 2 should be a nice robotic type name! haha
> 
> 5mmdpns
> 
> Now you got me going. That's great. I'm thinking U 2 Clean 2. Thanks so much for the neat name :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Boy, people are creative on here with more than knitting and cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol :lol: Call it Round-A-Bout? Round-2-IT? You could knit up a lil bunny, glue it on top and call it your Dust Bunny. haha, let your mind go and see where it takes you!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of Gypseyqueens patterns is for a small bunny! And I am going to knit one soon to see if the yarn is suitable for one for my daughter -I've seem what looks like the perfect colour, but not sure how it will look as a small rabbit. As I have plenty of this yarn in different colours I thought I would knit one and see how much yarn and whether it looks any good. And then I can go and spend the huge sum of $1 or $2!
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right I completely forgot about cricket.  It is played up here, but not as much as in England. Much to my DH's disgust I also forgot to mention golf! Could also add curling, shinty, darts, hockey........ I'm sure there's probably lots more. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could a Scot forget golf? At least I don't think you are anywhere near St Andrews- that would be unforgivable. Tossing the caber, and of course watching the haggis running round the hills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the first I've heard about haggis running????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, they have one short leg and one long leg so they can run around in the hills easily. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thought so- I love the joke! first heard it on Lake Wakatipu- going in the elderly bus up to the Routeburn hutt- all Peter Jackson Lord of the Rings country- one American so believed the bus driver that he wrote it up in a journal when he got home, and so it became 'fact' . this was in May 1957. I walked the Routeburn solo in mid-summer 1977/78 in my tramping days- ina borrowed pair of boots- masses of Australian school teachers doing it and one silly boy who leaped down the 'Devil's staircase' and got a bad splinter in his hand- which I was the only one with a medical box, had to extract- and he was from Newcastle and drowned later in the Kawara [Clyde] river, and haunted me for months after his drowning - first time I have had that happen with someone I knew so little.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacki

Sorlenna said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> You too Sorelena! I know it is a good deal hotter in the city than out here in the country. If it gets too hot, come on out!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, if only I could...I'll be chained to the desk all day at work here...looks like our site is up and running, so that's good.
> 
> Good to know you have an alternative out there for power. I saw lots of lightning over the mountains to the south of us yesterday evening. It can be very dangerous.
Click to expand...

Sorry you are chained to your desk! ::::sending bolt cutters::::
Silly us (one of our neighbors, DH and myself) were playing horseshoes when the lightening started! Sitting in our horseshoe court on metal table and chairs....what the heck were we thinking! I jumped up, ran into the house, said...whew! Found the big dog (Plott Hound 110 pounds) hiding out in our master bath shower! He considers that his bomb shelter I guess.....Lightening didn't last long, and I think we got all of10 drops of rain, so we ended up back outside finishing the game we started. It was exciting none the less.

On a note of not understanding what we sometimes say due to continental differences, please let me know if I use some word or description that doesn't make sense to anyone else but me. Would be happy to try and explain the workings of my weird brain.  Have spent most of my life making up words of my own...so I would never be offended if asked to explain something.


----------



## DorisT

myfanwy, you may be having problems deciphering our acronyms, but we (at least, I) am having problems deciphering some of the words used by New Zealanders, Australians, etc. So it works both ways!! Maybe we need a joint dictionary. :lol: 

I don't know about you, but if I don't understand, I tend to ignore the post somewhat and that's not right.


----------



## KateB

(quote jacki) On a note of not understanding what we sometimes say due to continental differences, please let me know if I use some word or description that doesn't make sense to anyone else but me. Would be happy to try and explain the workings of my weird brain. Have spent most of my life making up words of my own...so I would never be offended if asked to explain something. 

We don't 'do' offended in this TP! :lol:


----------



## Dori Sage

KateB said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well don't know how well this worked. I cut and pasted each one in as if I naviagate away fromt he page I seem to usually lose it so I didn't want to risk that. And it looks like finding my comments amongst all the quotes won't be easy. Sometimes they come up boxed and other times not, no idea why. (trying to put all the responses together. Would work if I wasn't quoting. But it did mean I could delete one that would have been posted as it was already addressed. Gone through and put each of the first QUOTES in capitals. Myabe helps. Might have been better the last one so knew where to start reading. Anyway I post this and can then see what it looks like.
> Well posted and checked, many did come up in boxes just one or two that didn't. Better than I thought and one long probably bettter tahn lots of little ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil, I have seen whipped cream in a spray can in the dairy section of Coles: never tried it, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah wondering if that would work for all these reciepes- but as I am currently very happily following weight watchers it will be waiting a while to try. Although I do think that it is 'fake' and not so high in fats. I think its the fake cream that so many things have these days.
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! I can't believe how far behind I got. I ended on page 15 yesterday afternoon and just caught up to page 39. You all have been busy.
> 
> Yes Sams first official tp has certaintly been a success, well done Sam and everyone else. Has been great to see all the lurkers pop out of the woodwork. I must admit that when I first joined in the TP- over a year ago I gather I wasn't sure whether it was open to anyone, but I plucked up the courage and now it is a big part of my life. My family wait to hear the latest antics. Like setting of alarms with robotic vaccumn cleaners or calling 911 for foreworks (well almost, but if I had exaggerated it would have sounded even better).
> 
> I've got an ad for a Robot Vacuum! Daralene just found your answer to me. It sounds great, I will work on him. Sounds like a pet- but one that doesn't need much attention and is useful. No need to find pet sitters either.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> U Clean 2 should be a nice robotic type name! haha
> 
> 5mmdpns
> 
> Now you got me going. That's great. I'm thinking U 2 Clean 2. Thanks so much for the neat name :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Boy, people are creative on here with more than knitting and cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol :lol: Call it Round-A-Bout? Round-2-IT? You could knit up a lil bunny, glue it on top and call it your Dust Bunny. haha, let your mind go and see where it takes you!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of Gypseyqueens patterns is for a small bunny! And I am going to knit one soon to see if the yarn is suitable for one for my daughter -I've seem what looks like the perfect colour, but not sure how it will look as a small rabbit. As I have plenty of this yarn in different colours I thought I would knit one and see how much yarn and whether it looks any good. And then I can go and spend the huge sum of $1 or $2!
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right I completely forgot about cricket.  It is played up here, but not as much as in England. Much to my DH's disgust I also forgot to mention golf! Could also add curling, shinty, darts, hockey........ I'm sure there's probably lots more. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could a Scot forget golf? At least I don't think you are anywhere near St Andrews- that would be unforgivable. Tossing the caber, and of course watching the haggis running round the hills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the first I've heard about haggis running????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, they have one short leg and one long leg so they can run around in the hills easily. :lol:
> 
> Have now gone back and read the last 3 pages where I discovered that others had got in before me in the explanation about 'running haggis' However as we all agree about the legs it must be true!! As for why they run, if you were being hunted wouldn't you? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll show my ignorance. I thought "haggis" was a food.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dori Sage

I just went back and read the posts re running haggis. Didn't realise you all were pulling our legs. Ate haggis when I was in Scotland. It's much like the Jewish Kishka. Its like a sausage stuffed with a some type of cooked grain, flavored with a fat, spices, salt, etc. and overall very delish.


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Myfanwy, go to the bottom of the class!!! I'll come with you, I've just lost the longest post I've ever typed. and I don't know how. It's just gone!! GRRRRRR.
> 
> Tessa


thanks Tessa- best 'belly laugh' I have had for quite a while! but I know what you mean about losing a posting! done it too many times, Angus, and me, and Colin and Moana [they were all boys] got put at the back of the class- in Standard 3/4 from where we started a chair swinging challenge- Angus and me were the best but Colin was White and the one I loved at that point. Angus loved me, and Manu loved me, and I later fell in love with Angus- and Daddy scared him away... sad day. Angus has now re-married and is an Associate Professor in Canterbury Uni- Moana died about 3/4 years ago, Manu, I completely lost track of- he was the son of one of the late Bishop's of Aotearoa. haven't the foggiest idea what happened to Colin....


----------



## Sorlenna

Jacki said:


> Sorry you are chained to your desk! ::::sending bolt cutters::::
> 
> On a note of not understanding what we sometimes say due to continental differences, please let me know if I use some word or description that doesn't make sense to anyone else but me. Would be happy to try and explain the workings of my weird brain.  Have spent most of my life making up words of my own...so I would never be offended if asked to explain something.


Thanks for the bolt cutters!  I can use them around 5 this evening. Heh.

I tend to google when there's a term I don't understand, but I have also asked when I'm not sure. The only haggis I'd heard of before was the food (which I likely would not eat). I wonder if the wild/running haggis is something like the "snipe" I knew in my youth (snipe hunting=taking someone out in the woods, handing him/her a bag to catch the snipes...then saying you're going out to find and chase them to him/her and actually leaving them standing there alone until they figure it out...a strange practical joke we played on our friends when we were kids).

And, being fluent in Kentuckian, I can sometimes really perplex people, I know! Since my studies are in English, I really do like learning new terms for things, so this has been really educational for me. Knowing the oddities of English (it can be a tough language whether it's a cultural thing or not), I always want to add to my knowledge.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dori Sage said:


> I just went back and read the posts re running haggis. Didn't realise you all were pulling our legs. Ate haggis when I was in Scotland. It's much like the Jewish Kishka. Its like a sausage stuffed with a some type of cooked grain, flavored with a fat, spices, salt, etc. and overall very delish.


and made from the 'pluck of the sheep' and I don't mean the wool- but everything you thought you would never eat!!!


----------



## Tessadele

myfanwy said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading & reading, trying to catch up, but every time I look away to something else someone or a lot of "someones" gets on & makes it grow so fast I can't keep up. I mean to answer so many posts, but wait politely to see if any one else has done so, then I can't remember who said what.........
> 
> signed, frustrated of Emsworth.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear 'frustrated of Emsworth' how are you ,dearest one? I know the knee will be playing up- and can't recall what the weather bug said about Gt Missenden, which is not quite you but I have it up for my sister-in-law- she poor darling is devastated at the loss July of Hubby [brother of the x] last July [cancer of the bowel] they had about 56 years together. How is your Brother? signed chilly in the South.
Click to expand...

The weather here is one of the things I was talking about on the post I lost. It is terrible, wet & windy, not fit to be called summer & they predict it will go well through July before it improves. The problem is all my arthritic joints start playing up in the damp, so despite my pain meds conversation is punctuated with Ooohs! & Aarrhs! & a little unsavoury language to accompany them. It seems the only bit that doesn't hurt is the artificial hip. I will tease you now by saying it's part of the EDS I suffer from. Just another acronym!!
My brother is maintaining improvement in his speech but is still very crippled & I think unlikely to ever walk again. We will just have to wait & see.

Hope Fale starts to enjoy his holiday more, he is probably missing you terribly, particularly when he gets confused by his short memory. He'll need a lot of hugs when he gets home,

Tessa.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear heart it is a food! that is the whole point of the joke!



Dori Sage said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well don't know how well this worked. I cut and pasted each one in as if I naviagate away fromt he page I seem to usually lose it so I didn't want to risk that. And it looks like finding my comments amongst all the quotes won't be easy. Sometimes they come up boxed and other times not, no idea why. (trying to put all the responses together. Would work if I wasn't quoting. But it did mean I could delete one that would have been posted as it was already addressed. Gone through and put each of the first QUOTES in capitals. Myabe helps. Might have been better the last one so knew where to start reading. Anyway I post this and can then see what it looks like.
> Well posted and checked, many did come up in boxes just one or two that didn't. Better than I thought and one long probably bettter tahn lots of little ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil, I have seen whipped cream in a spray can in the dairy section of Coles: never tried it, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah wondering if that would work for all these reciepes- but as I am currently very happily following weight watchers it will be waiting a while to try. Although I do think that it is 'fake' and not so high in fats. I think its the fake cream that so many things have these days.
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! I can't believe how far behind I got. I ended on page 15 yesterday afternoon and just caught up to page 39. You all have been busy.
> 
> Yes Sams first official tp has certaintly been a success, well done Sam and everyone else. Has been great to see all the lurkers pop out of the woodwork. I must admit that when I first joined in the TP- over a year ago I gather I wasn't sure whether it was open to anyone, but I plucked up the courage and now it is a big part of my life. My family wait to hear the latest antics. Like setting of alarms with robotic vaccumn cleaners or calling 911 for foreworks (well almost, but if I had exaggerated it would have sounded even better).
> 
> I've got an ad for a Robot Vacuum! Daralene just found your answer to me. It sounds great, I will work on him. Sounds like a pet- but one that doesn't need much attention and is useful. No need to find pet sitters either.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> U Clean 2 should be a nice robotic type name! haha
> 
> 5mmdpns
> 
> Now you got me going. That's great. I'm thinking U 2 Clean 2. Thanks so much for the neat name :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Boy, people are creative on here with more than knitting and cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol :lol: Call it Round-A-Bout? Round-2-IT? You could knit up a lil bunny, glue it on top and call it your Dust Bunny. haha, let your mind go and see where it takes you!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of Gypseyqueens patterns is for a small bunny! And I am going to knit one soon to see if the yarn is suitable for one for my daughter -I've seem what looks like the perfect colour, but not sure how it will look as a small rabbit. As I have plenty of this yarn in different colours I thought I would knit one and see how much yarn and whether it looks any good. And then I can go and spend the huge sum of $1 or $2!
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right I completely forgot about cricket.  It is played up here, but not as much as in England. Much to my DH's disgust I also forgot to mention golf! Could also add curling, shinty, darts, hockey........ I'm sure there's probably lots more. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could a Scot forget golf? At least I don't think you are anywhere near St Andrews- that would be unforgivable. Tossing the caber, and of course watching the haggis running round the hills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the first I've heard about haggis running????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, they have one short leg and one long leg so they can run around in the hills easily. :lol:
> 
> Have now gone back and read the last 3 pages where I discovered that others had got in before me in the explanation about 'running haggis' However as we all agree about the legs it must be true!! As for why they run, if you were being hunted wouldn't you? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll show my ignorance. I thought "haggis" was a food.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

sending warm healing energy to your mother rosaposa - take care of yourself also. let us har from you as you find the time.

sam



rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all I am sorry I missed most of tea,party I am sitting by my mothers bed while she,is ill hope to get a few rows of my knitting done. Working on fluffy scarf in green n gold for our Aussie Olympic colors, a little scarf for the dog. Anyway hi to u all xxx


----------



## Jacki

Glad to hear you say "we don't "do" offended in this TP" Kate. I've been reading/contributing to it since Dave 1st started it, so I do know some people have been offended. It happens. It is in the past. But, I will say that everyone this weekend has been marvelous!!!!!!! So far my favorite point of confusion this weekend was regarding Cool Whip. It made me laugh so hard. Wired Magazine has a section called "what is it made of." A few months ago they "decoded" what Cool Whip is....and if you ever read it, you probably won't eat it again. 

Love this forum, brag about y'all to my friends and fellow knitters. You are such a wonderful informative community! I truly treasure reading everything....especially when I don't understand how things are in different countries... Just love it! Thank you....everyone for being here!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Indeed he will!!!



Tessadele said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading & reading, trying to catch up, but every time I look away to something else someone or a lot of "someones" gets on & makes it grow so fast I can't keep up. I mean to answer so many posts, but wait politely to see if any one else has done so, then I can't remember who said what.........
> 
> signed, frustrated of Emsworth.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear 'frustrated of Emsworth' how are you ,dearest one? I know the knee will be playing up- and can't recall what the weather bug said about Gt Missenden, which is not quite you but I have it up for my sister-in-law- she poor darling is devastated at the loss July of Hubby [brother of the x] last July [cancer of the bowel] they had about 56 years together. How is your Brother? signed chilly in the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The weather here is one of the things I was talking about on the post I lost. It is terrible, wet & windy, not fit to be called summer & they predict it will go well through July before it improves. The problem is all my arthritic joints start playing up in the damp, so despite my pain meds conversation is punctuated with Ooohs! & Aarrhs! & a little unsavoury language to accompany them. It seems the only bit that doesn't hurt is the artificial hip. I will tease you now by saying it's part of the EDS I suffer from. Just another acronym!!
> My brother is maintaining improvement in his speech but is still very crippled & I think unlikely to ever walk again. We will just have to wait & see.
> 
> Hope Fale starts to enjoy his holiday more, he is probably missing you terribly, particularly when he gets confused by his short memory. He'll need a lot of hugs when he gets home,
> 
> Tessa.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

sorlenna - you have a blog? where do i find it? and why did i not know this - have you mentioned it and i just missed it?

sam



daralene said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Sorlenna......you do so many different things. You are truly an artist at heart :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's why I'm always broke. :XD: I do like to try everything and try to learn something new every so often. I was quilting before I knitted but can't seem to do one thing exclusively.
> 
> mjs, that IS quite a juggling act you've got there! I'm impressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorlenna.......I want to take lessons in pottery, bonsai, and rug hooking. How to choose and sometimes life is just too busy to be around for all the lessons. Three trips to Ohio this month for a funeral, baby shower, and concerts. Two months ago brother was in ICU for a month, about 3 trips that month. I love it all, but you are right, the supplies can keep you in the poor house. Hope your Etsy and Ravelry are doing well. That reminds me.....I need to check your Blog. Where do you find the time to do it all??? :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Dori, you're right it is a food. There has always been a joke over here (usually perpetrated on 'foreigners') that the haggis is a wild animal which runs about in the Highlands. :lol:


----------



## iamsam

janelise - sending warm healing energy to your brother. let us know how he is doing.

sam



Janelise said:


> StellaK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with the rest of the people who have just posted for the first time. I have been reading the TP for months but did not feel like joining in. I felt there was a select group who actually posted. It does feel more welcoming now.
> My son and daughter-in-law are in Charleston W. Va and they are among the two million people without power since Friday.
> My DIL is undergoing Chemo again for Breast Cancer and this extreme heat is not good for her. I'd appreciate some prayers for her. StellaK
> 
> 
> 
> Praying for her in Melbourne Australia. My brother begins chemo on Thursday and could perhaps share some group prayers?? Very powerful stuff....praying and group prayers even more so. You and yours are in mine!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

here's hoping for a good report joe - keep us in the loop please.

sam'
'


Joe P said:


> I am up and drank my barium stuff to have the x ray with contrast. It tastes really good like bananas. love it. Then if I am able I want to stop and shop at the health food store for some groceries without gluten.
> 
> Tonight is our knitting group at the yarn store in Seguin. I would love to have the energy to make something for everyone, we will see. I am feeling so much better. My prayers before the service yesterday included all of you for good health and happiness. take care and will talk later. joe p


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> [ The only haggis I'd heard of before was the food (which I likely would not eat). I wonder if the wild/running haggis is something like the "snipe" I knew in my youth (snipe hunting=taking someone out in the woods, handing him/her a bag to catch the snipes...then saying you're going out to find and chase them to him/her and actually leaving them standing there alone until they figure it out...a strange practical joke we played on our friends when we were kids).
> 
> .


Guess who found a psoting she made two hour ago saying she was going to bed? And is about to try- somehow I haven't made ti yet! But it has warmed up- it is now 5 above freezing point.
And you just might be right about the haggis.

Dori, maybe it was pulling its leg that makes them have one leg longer than the other. After all Lemarch said that because one giraffe stretched its neck to reach a high leaf its offspring had longer necks. And so with the haggis, after having its leg pulled all the offspring had one longer leg. Believe that if you will (actually Lemarchs theory was a theory put forward around the time of Darwin. Mind you I might have spelt the name of hte guy wrong.). The rest of it- well I said it was time for bed didn't I- it is 2 am down here.


----------



## KateB

Darowil - 2am?!! Get to your bed! :lol:


----------



## dandylion

("I'll show my ignorance. I thought "haggis" was a food."
Dori Sage )

My ignorance is showing worse than yours, dori Sage, as I thought that haggis was a BEER ! dandylion/sue


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> It is chilly down here!! not the sort of cold that you know- never life threatening in Auckland- if you are sensible- although we had a case of a lost tramper in the local hills who could have died a couple of weeks ago- it was cold enough for hypothermia to set in- but interestingly he was better prepared than his family thought- had spare clothing and more food- and kept warm enough by keeping moving. A generator is on my will achieve one day list- if only to keep the deep freeze running longer- but I have doubts how long the diesel supply can last! Love your description of your Roomba ing, and the wild life in the roof!! Good thing to have a sense of humour! Do you and DH read aloud when you read a book together?- that is how Fale and I manage- sometimes he reads his Samoan bible, and I follow with my English verse So I can understand better. There is very little printed in the Samoan language apart from the Bible and the Book of Mormon. I was quite amazed that a friend of mine who is very proud of having graduated primary school [truly, it was an achievement in her time] had not realized that a novel was not the dinkum truth, so the local library and its amazing collection of Barbara Cartland and MIlls and Boon was actually telling a lot of 'porkies' and she poor darling had thought they were all for real.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Sam wrote: - my son-in-law had two raccoons he was trying to tame. he had them out yesterday - he put them in a hollow in the tree that came down while he and the boys cleaned up some of the branches - his thinking that they were all cuddled together and cleeping that they would be there when he went back. guess what - they are somewhere singing free - free - free at last. lol
> ______________________________________
> Once I was Home Alone and heard someone walking on the roof. My two cats just sat and looked up at the ceiling. To make a long story short, I called 911. (I had glass skylights). Well the police came and guess what? I had a family of raccoons living on my roof. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Dori, so you have joined Sorlenna and me :thumbup: :thumbup: Have to think of a new title now that there's three of us. :lol:
> 
> Now there's 3 little raccoons out there adding to their adventures and I'm sure they will give someone else a story to remember. Not us, I mean the raccoons that are singing Free at Last, :!:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, when I went to bed a while ago I was caught up at page 38- but now you have got up to page 45- Sam you must be very pleased with how things are working out, now back to the task of catching up with the conversations.
> It is Tuesday morning [v. early] here, I have got one of my finger less gloves finished - just thought to put it on! that feels warmer! inside temperature 13C- has any one been affected by the power outages? there have to be some with the numbers being in the millions! As I said earlier you sure do get some weather in the States- and I thought the whole thing of a continental climate was that it was fairly predictable! My thoughts are with any of you coping with the fires and extreme heat- I think 2012 will be a year to remember, and not necessarily for the good! and then there were the thunder storms- and the rain in the west- has anyone heard from Gingerwitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ______________________________________
> Morning Myfanwy.......no, haven't heard from Gingerwitch and was wondering too. Yes, Stella K said her DIL in W. Va. is going through chemo for breast cancer and they have no power in this heat. DH and I got a generator after two really bad ice storms and back in the 90's we were without power for 2 weeks with temperatures hitting record lows.  It was truly life threatening. First year we moved back to the States they had another ice storm and no power and this always happens when it is turning extra cold, so we got our generator and that guaranteed that there will now be no more ice storms or power outages in our neighborhood. Not one power loss in 10 years, so our neighbors can be very thankful to us. :lol: Wish we lived near that lady's DIL as we have enough power from the generator to share with 2 neighbors. At least they could power their stove and AC from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I would surely hate to have to use Barbara Cartland as the authority for anything. The other two names are not familiar to me.


----------



## KateB

dandylion said:


> ("I'll show my ignorance. I thought "haggis" was a food."
> Dori Sage )
> 
> My ignorance is showing worse than yours, dori Sage, as I thought that haggis was a BEER ! dandylion/sue


Oh Sue!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

That is so true Doris! One thing that really trips me up is the two letter state thingies that trips off all of your tongues- several have assumed I was from some where in Arizona perhaps, when I had put only NZ as location I do wish the unlocated people- even 5mm's could at least put their COUNTRY



DorisT said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading & reading, trying to catch up, but every time I look away to something else someone or a lot of "someones" gets on & makes it grow so fast I can't keep up. I mean to answer so many posts, but wait politely to see if any one else has done so, then I can't remember who said what.........
> 
> signed, frustrated of Emsworth.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not alone! I think we're all having problems catching up, but it's great that we have so many new people joining the Tea Party. It will be a while longer till we can start remembering names of the newbies.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Darowil - 2am?!! Get to your bed! :lol:


I'm going Mummy- but why is Myfanwy allowed to stay up? lol It is even later in NZ! Shutting down as soon as I send this. And I've had my read so I just need to slip into my warm bed (well if my husband has done his job and warmed it for me!).


----------



## dandylion

KateB said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ("I'll show my ignorance. I thought "haggis" was a food."
> Dori Sage )
> 
> My ignorance is showing worse than yours, dori Sage, as I thought that haggis was a BEER ! dandylion/sue
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sue!!!!
Click to expand...

What? What?????


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is chilly down here!! not the sort of cold that you know- never life threatening in Auckland- if you are sensible- although we had a case of a lost tramper in the local hills who could have died a couple of weeks ago- it was cold enough for hypothermia to set in- but interestingly he was better prepared than his family thought- had spare clothing and more food- and kept warm enough by keeping moving. A generator is on my will achieve one day list- if only to keep the deep freeze running longer- but I have doubts how long the diesel supply can last! Love your description of your Roomba ing, and the wild life in the roof!! Good thing to have a sense of humour! Do you and DH read aloud when you read a book together?- that is how Fale and I manage- sometimes he reads his Samoan bible, and I follow with my English verse So I can understand better. There is very little printed in the Samoan language apart from the Bible and the Book of Mormon. I was quite amazed that a friend of mine who is very proud of having graduated primary school [truly, it was an achievement in her time] had not realized that a novel was not the dinkum truth, so the local library and its amazing collection of Barbara Cartland and MIlls and Boon was actually telling a lot of 'porkies' and she poor darling had thought they were all for real.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Sam wrote: - my son-in-law had two raccoons he was trying to tame. he had them out yesterday - he put them in a hollow in the tree that came down while he and the boys cleaned up some of the branches - his thinking that they were all cuddled together and cleeping that they would be there when he went back. guess what - they are somewhere singing free - free - free at last. lol
> ______________________________________
> Once I was Home Alone and heard someone walking on the roof. My two cats just sat and looked up at the ceiling. To make a long story short, I called 911. (I had glass skylights). Well the police came and guess what? I had a family of raccoons living on my roof. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Dori, so you have joined Sorlenna and me :thumbup: :thumbup: Have to think of a new title now that there's three of us. :lol:
> 
> Now there's 3 little raccoons out there adding to their adventures and I'm sure they will give someone else a story to remember. Not us, I mean the raccoons that are singing Free at Last, :!:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, when I went to bed a while ago I was caught up at page 38- but now you have got up to page 45- Sam you must be very pleased with how things are working out, now back to the task of catching up with the conversations.
> It is Tuesday morning [v. early] here, I have got one of my finger less gloves finished - just thought to put it on! that feels warmer! inside temperature 13C- has any one been affected by the power outages? there have to be some with the numbers being in the millions! As I said earlier you sure do get some weather in the States- and I thought the whole thing of a continental climate was that it was fairly predictable! My thoughts are with any of you coping with the fires and extreme heat- I think 2012 will be a year to remember, and not necessarily for the good! and then there were the thunder storms- and the rain in the west- has anyone heard from Gingerwitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ______________________________________
> Morning Myfanwy.......no, haven't heard from Gingerwitch and was wondering too. Yes, Stella K said her DIL in W. Va. is going through chemo for breast cancer and they have no power in this heat. DH and I got a generator after two really bad ice storms and back in the 90's we were without power for 2 weeks with temperatures hitting record lows. It was truly life threatening. First year we moved back to the States they had another ice storm and no power and this always happens when it is turning extra cold, so we got our generator and that guaranteed that there will now be no more ice storms or power outages in our neighborhood. Not one power loss in 10 years, so our neighbors can be very thankful to us. :lol: Wish we lived near that lady's DIL as we have enough power from the generator to share with 2 neighbors. At least they could power their stove and AC from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would surely hate to have to use Barbara Cartland as the authority for anything. The other two names are not familiar to me.
Click to expand...

Mills and Boon are the publishers of 'soft female porn' too many 'authors' to recall- Essie Summers may have been one- although she may only have been with the English Woman's Weekly Fiction. Essie Summers by the way is a good rollicking read, of her fictional New Zealand.


----------



## pammie1234

Wow! I just can't read fast enough to get caught up. I am loving this TP. Sam, you have set the stage, and I think it is a hit. I can't remember all of the things I was going to comment on, but I will say that acronyms trip us all. The key is to ask and keep the great conversation going. I don't think anyone will be offended. We know that their are differences, but that only leads us to a better understanding of each other. I love learning about the daily things in our lives that are different. Even our love for knitting, etc. has differences. Knowing these differences make us better people. When I taught school we had a program that was to help the students get along better. Off the top of my head I can only remember a couple, but they fit here. "Be respectful of everyone. No put downs." I'll have to look up the others to see if they apply. Love to you all and prayers to those that need them.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> That is so true Doris! One thing that really trips me up is the two letter state thingies that trips off all of your tongues- several have assumed I was from some where in Arizona perhaps, when I had put only NZ as location I do wish the unlocated people- even 5mm's could at least put their COUNTRY
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading & reading, trying to catch up, but every time I look away to something else someone or a lot of "someones" gets on & makes it grow so fast I can't keep up. I mean to answer so many posts, but wait politely to see if any one else has done so, then I can't remember who said what.........
> 
> signed, frustrated of Emsworth.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not alone! I think we're all having problems catching up, but it's great that we have so many new people joining the Tea Party. It will be a while longer till we can start remembering names of the newbies.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Absolutely need country, especially when events or weather are being talked about.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is chilly down here!! not the sort of cold that you know- never life threatening in Auckland- if you are sensible- although we had a case of a lost tramper in the local hills who could have died a couple of weeks ago- it was cold enough for hypothermia to set in- but interestingly he was better prepared than his family thought- had spare clothing and more food- and kept warm enough by keeping moving. A generator is on my will achieve one day list- if only to keep the deep freeze running longer- but I have doubts how long the diesel supply can last! Love your description of your Roomba ing, and the wild life in the roof!! Good thing to have a sense of humour! Do you and DH read aloud when you read a book together?- that is how Fale and I manage- sometimes he reads his Samoan bible, and I follow with my English verse So I can understand better. There is very little printed in the Samoan language apart from the Bible and the Book of Mormon. I was quite amazed that a friend of mine who is very proud of having graduated primary school [truly, it was an achievement in her time] had not realized that a novel was not the dinkum truth, so the local library and its amazing collection of Barbara Cartland and MIlls and Boon was actually telling a lot of 'porkies' and she poor darling had thought they were all for real.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Sam wrote: - my son-in-law had two raccoons he was trying to tame. he had them out yesterday - he put them in a hollow in the tree that came down while he and the boys cleaned up some of the branches - his thinking that they were all cuddled together and cleeping that they would be there when he went back. guess what - they are somewhere singing free - free - free at last. lol
> ______________________________________
> Once I was Home Alone and heard someone walking on the roof. My two cats just sat and looked up at the ceiling. To make a long story short, I called 911. (I had glass skylights). Well the police came and guess what? I had a family of raccoons living on my roof. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Dori, so you have joined Sorlenna and me :thumbup: :thumbup: Have to think of a new title now that there's three of us. :lol:
> 
> Now there's 3 little raccoons out there adding to their adventures and I'm sure they will give someone else a story to remember. Not us, I mean the raccoons that are singing Free at Last, :!:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, when I went to bed a while ago I was caught up at page 38- but now you have got up to page 45- Sam you must be very pleased with how things are working out, now back to the task of catching up with the conversations.
> It is Tuesday morning [v. early] here, I have got one of my finger less gloves finished - just thought to put it on! that feels warmer! inside temperature 13C- has any one been affected by the power outages? there have to be some with the numbers being in the millions! As I said earlier you sure do get some weather in the States- and I thought the whole thing of a continental climate was that it was fairly predictable! My thoughts are with any of you coping with the fires and extreme heat- I think 2012 will be a year to remember, and not necessarily for the good! and then there were the thunder storms- and the rain in the west- has anyone heard from Gingerwitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ______________________________________
> Morning Myfanwy.......no, haven't heard from Gingerwitch and was wondering too. Yes, Stella K said her DIL in W. Va. is going through chemo for breast cancer and they have no power in this heat. DH and I got a generator after two really bad ice storms and back in the 90's we were without power for 2 weeks with temperatures hitting record lows. It was truly life threatening. First year we moved back to the States they had another ice storm and no power and this always happens when it is turning extra cold, so we got our generator and that guaranteed that there will now be no more ice storms or power outages in our neighborhood. Not one power loss in 10 years, so our neighbors can be very thankful to us. :lol: Wish we lived near that lady's DIL as we have enough power from the generator to share with 2 neighbors. At least they could power their stove and AC from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would surely hate to have to use Barbara Cartland as the authority for anything. The other two names are not familiar to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mills and Boon are the publishers of 'soft female porn' too many 'authors' to recall- Essie Summers may have been one- although she may only have been with the English Woman's Weekly Fiction. Essie Summers by the way is a good rollicking read, of her fictional New Zealand.
Click to expand...

Since I'm a book nut I'll have to check into Summers. Though I have no objection to it, I just don't think I need to read female porn. But I have been very amused that the women I swim with have been talking about 50 shades... and planning to read it. Including the ones I would have thought were pretty pruddish.


----------



## daralene

My neice is married into a Mexican family and the grandmother, who does not give her salsa recipe out, gave it to Renee. I am going to share it with the Tea Party. She says it is really simple, so here it is:

dozen roma tomatoes and diced them well, 
2 bunches of green onions also diced well, 
2-3 cloves of garlic finely diced, 
anywhere from 1-4 jalapenos finely diced depending on the heat (the darker yellow the vein the hotter the pepper will be), 
and 1/2 a bunch of cilantro finely diced. 
I do not de-seed anything. 
Then salt, pepper, and lime/lemon juice to taste. 

So simple and so good. Check the pepper and make sure it isn't too hot for you. I would deseed it! But use gloves!!!!
If you don't already know, you need to know you can burn yourself with the peppers. Find a different type of pepper if you don't like heat.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is chilly down here!! not the sort of cold that you know- never life threatening in Auckland- if you are sensible- although we had a case of a lost tramper in the local hills who could have died a couple of weeks ago- it was cold enough for hypothermia to set in- but interestingly he was better prepared than his family thought- had spare clothing and more food- and kept warm enough by keeping moving. A generator is on my will achieve one day list- if only to keep the deep freeze running longer- but I have doubts how long the diesel supply can last! Love your description of your Roomba ing, and the wild life in the roof!! Good thing to have a sense of humour! Do you and DH read aloud when you read a book together?- that is how Fale and I manage- sometimes he reads his Samoan bible, and I follow with my English verse So I can understand better. There is very little printed in the Samoan language apart from the Bible and the Book of Mormon. I was quite amazed that a friend of mine who is very proud of having graduated primary school [truly, it was an achievement in her time] had not realized that a novel was not the dinkum truth, so the local library and its amazing collection of Barbara Cartland and MIlls and Boon was actually telling a lot of 'porkies' and she poor darling had thought they were all for real.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Sam wrote: - my son-in-law had two raccoons he was trying to tame. he had them out yesterday - he put them in a hollow in the tree that came down while he and the boys cleaned up some of the branches - his thinking that they were all cuddled together and cleeping that they would be there when he went back. guess what - they are somewhere singing free - free - free at last. lol
> ______________________________________
> Once I was Home Alone and heard someone walking on the roof. My two cats just sat and looked up at the ceiling. To make a long story short, I called 911.  (I had glass skylights). Well the police came and guess what? I had a family of raccoons living on my roof. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Dori, so you have joined Sorlenna and me :thumbup: :thumbup: Have to think of a new title now that there's three of us. :lol:
> 
> Now there's 3 little raccoons out there adding to their adventures and I'm sure they will give someone else a story to remember. Not us, I mean the raccoons that are singing Free at Last, :!:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, when I went to bed a while ago I was caught up at page 38- but now you have got up to page 45- Sam you must be very pleased with how things are working out, now back to the task of catching up with the conversations.
> It is Tuesday morning [v. early] here, I have got one of my finger less gloves finished - just thought to put it on! that feels warmer! inside temperature 13C- has any one been affected by the power outages? there have to be some with the numbers being in the millions! As I said earlier you sure do get some weather in the States- and I thought the whole thing of a continental climate was that it was fairly predictable! My thoughts are with any of you coping with the fires and extreme heat- I think 2012 will be a year to remember, and not necessarily for the good! and then there were the thunder storms- and the rain in the west- has anyone heard from Gingerwitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ______________________________________
> Morning Myfanwy.......no, haven't heard from Gingerwitch and was wondering too. Yes, Stella K said her DIL in W. Va. is going through chemo for breast cancer and they have no power in this heat. DH and I got a generator after two really bad ice storms and back in the 90's we were without power for 2 weeks with temperatures hitting record lows. It was truly life threatening. First year we moved back to the States they had another ice storm and no power and this always happens when it is turning extra cold, so we got our generator and that guaranteed that there will now be no more ice storms or power outages in our neighborhood. Not one power loss in 10 years, so our neighbors can be very thankful to us. :lol: Wish we lived near that lady's DIL as we have enough power from the generator to share with 2 neighbors. At least they could power their stove and AC from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would surely hate to have to use Barbara Cartland as the authority for anything. The other two names are not familiar to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mills and Boon are the publishers of 'soft female porn' too many 'authors' to recall- Essie Summers may have been one- although she may only have been with the English Woman's Weekly Fiction. Essie Summers by the way is a good rollicking read, of her fictional New Zealand.
Click to expand...

Speaking of good reads, I just remember - I think Ngaio Marsh was NZ?


----------



## iamsam

daralene - now you've done it - went to the web site - read about the rumba - ordered the rumba - can hardly wait for it to get here. with my emphasema and copd it is really difficult for me to use a sweeper - and i have been thinking about getting one. i'm excited. wonder what the cats will think about it. how noisey are they? did i say i am so anxious to get it. lol

sam



daralene said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knew I forgot something.. :lol: Daralene I have one of the Roomba's.. I LOVE IT!!!!! I would appreciate the website that you order the batteries though, Bobby is the name of ours.. he kind f bobs a bit when he rolls around. ;-) Oh and he has one of the mini TY baby things from a McDonald's happy meal, it's a wolf, anyway, that is velcro'd to him, my DS did it, said the wolf would be it's guide. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is too cute with the McD happy meal wolf guiding him around. See, notice I said him instead of it. Wow, that is great that you love it. Let me see if I can find the site:
> Ok, try here: http://store.irobot.com/shop/index.jsp?categoryId=2174944
> It should show you photos in each category. Pick the right series and you should be able to order your battery. If you have trouble let me know.
> 
> That sure was some wind and storm that blew in. Too bad about your plants all taking such a beating and the mess it created. Hope your umbrella is still useable.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulldog

Oh, My Mercy! I am just now catch up with today's TP. Sam, you are obviously doing a great job of making others welcome. Pain continues to be bad. I have to go in Thurs. for skin clip removal. I pray my way trough each day and I so appeciate you love, concern, and prayers.

You have to realize, I am under the influence. For the young lady whose MiL is undergoing Cancer treatment. You are in my prayers.
I am also praying for the young lady's brother.
Ceili, you are always in my prayers.
Carole you are always in my prayers.
Sam, it is obvious from this week's postings a change was needed. WHEN one feels more comfortable lurkking than posting, something is wrong. You have done a superb job of putting everyone at ease and making everyone feel a part of one big unified whole, My hat is off to you.


----------



## iamsam

good news doris - still sending healing energy to him and hope the blood cultures show something so they can get rid of whatever he has.

sam



DorisT said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers!! Update on hubby -- they have been pumping him full of antibiotics by IV even though they still don't have the results of the blood work that was done on Saturday night (probably waiting for a culture). My neighbor and I visited him yesterday afternoon and he was in good spirits. His nurse brought him a Coke every time she walked in and he was a happy camper. Two of the kids (one in Alaska, one in South Carolina) called him and chatted.
> 
> They are drawing blood several times a day. Took him down yesterday to do an Echocardiogram to make sure all the valves were open. He had open heart surgery in February of 2011.
> 
> I called him before I went to bed last night and he said his feet felt a lot better - they had been red and swollen and really hurt him when he walked. So "something" seems to be working! And I know the prayers are!! Thanks again!


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is chilly down here!! not the sort of cold that you know- never life threatening in Auckland- if you are sensible- although we had a case of a lost tramper in the local hills who could have died a couple of weeks ago- it was cold enough for hypothermia to set in- but interestingly he was better prepared than his family thought- had spare clothing and more food- and kept warm enough by keeping moving. A generator is on my will achieve one day list- if only to keep the deep freeze running longer- but I have doubts how long the diesel supply can last! Love your description of your Roomba ing, and the wild life in the roof!! Good thing to have a sense of humour! Do you and DH read aloud when you read a book together?- that is how Fale and I manage- sometimes he reads his Samoan bible, and I follow with my English verse So I can understand better. There is very little printed in the Samoan language apart from the Bible and the Book of Mormon. I was quite amazed that a friend of mine who is very proud of having graduated primary school [truly, it was an achievement in her time] had not realized that a novel was not the dinkum truth, so the local library and its amazing collection of Barbara Cartland and MIlls and Boon was actually telling a lot of 'porkies' and she poor darling had thought they were all for real.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Sam wrote: - my son-in-law had two raccoons he was trying to tame. he had them out yesterday - he put them in a hollow in the tree that came down while he and the boys cleaned up some of the branches - his thinking that they were all cuddled together and cleeping that they would be there when he went back. guess what - they are somewhere singing free - free - free at last. lol
> ______________________________________
> Once I was Home Alone and heard someone walking on the roof. My two cats just sat and looked up at the ceiling. To make a long story short, I called 911. (I had glass skylights). Well the police came and guess what? I had a family of raccoons living on my roof. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Dori, so you have joined Sorlenna and me :thumbup: :thumbup: Have to think of a new title now that there's three of us. :lol:
> 
> Now there's 3 little raccoons out there adding to their adventures and I'm sure they will give someone else a story to remember. Not us, I mean the raccoons that are singing Free at Last, :!:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, when I went to bed a while ago I was caught up at page 38- but now you have got up to page 45- Sam you must be very pleased with how things are working out, now back to the task of catching up with the conversations.
> It is Tuesday morning [v. early] here, I have got one of my finger less gloves finished - just thought to put it on! that feels warmer! inside temperature 13C- has any one been affected by the power outages? there have to be some with the numbers being in the millions! As I said earlier you sure do get some weather in the States- and I thought the whole thing of a continental climate was that it was fairly predictable! My thoughts are with any of you coping with the fires and extreme heat- I think 2012 will be a year to remember, and not necessarily for the good! and then there were the thunder storms- and the rain in the west- has anyone heard from Gingerwitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ______________________________________
> Morning Myfanwy.......no, haven't heard from Gingerwitch and was wondering too. Yes, Stella K said her DIL in W. Va. is going through chemo for breast cancer and they have no power in this heat. DH and I got a generator after two really bad ice storms and back in the 90's we were without power for 2 weeks with temperatures hitting record lows. It was truly life threatening. First year we moved back to the States they had another ice storm and no power and this always happens when it is turning extra cold, so we got our generator and that guaranteed that there will now be no more ice storms or power outages in our neighborhood. Not one power loss in 10 years, so our neighbors can be very thankful to us. :lol: Wish we lived near that lady's DIL as we have enough power from the generator to share with 2 neighbors. At least they could power their stove and AC from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would surely hate to have to use Barbara Cartland as the authority for anything. The other two names are not familiar to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mills and Boon are the publishers of 'soft female porn' too many 'authors' to recall- Essie Summers may have been one- although she may only have been with the English Woman's Weekly Fiction. Essie Summers by the way is a good rollicking read, of her fictional New Zealand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of good reads, I just remember - I think Ngaio Marsh was NZ?
Click to expand...

yes she was and does a jolly good 'who dunnit'


----------



## iamsam

silverowl - welcome to the tea party - i may have missed your previous posts - sorry - but am glad you decided to join us. post as often as you can - lots of voices make interesting conversations.

sam



Silverowl said:


> It's afternoon here Myfwany. I am sat here drinking tea and catching up.


----------



## StellaK

Thank you all for your welcomes. I just finished wrapping for the mail, a prayer shawl for my DIL. I will send it this AM along with two swap packages. Then I am going to start a Christmas project.


----------



## dandylion

daralene said:


> My neice is married into a Mexican family and the grandmother, who does not give her salsa recipe out, gave it to Renee. I am going to share it with the Tea Party. She says it is really simple, so here it is:
> 
> dozen roma tomatoes and diced them well,
> 2 bunches of green onions also diced well,
> 2-3 cloves of garlic finely diced,
> anywhere from 1-4 jalapenos finely diced depending on the heat (the darker yellow the vein the hotter the pepper will be),
> and 1/2 a bunch of cilantro finely diced.
> I do not de-seed anything.
> Then salt, pepper, and lime/lemon juice to taste.
> 
> So simple and so good. Check the pepper and make sure it isn't too hot for you. I would deseed it! But use gloves!!!!
> If you don't already know, you need to know you can burn yourself with the peppers. Find a different type of pepper if you don't like heat.


Thanks, daralene, for this authentic recipe. It's nice to have measurements. I usually don't measure and don't de-seed either. 
This is sort of how I make it, too. Love a lLARGE bunch of cilantro, and sometimes I like to just use the pickled jalapeños that com in a jar, along with regular green peppers. ( that's for those of us who like it mild to medium.  dandylion/sue


----------



## gracieanne

Greetings to all! 
I have also been a lurker for the most part but I read the TP each and every week and follow everyone's triumphs and ills and cheer you all on, however silently.
Being a foodie, I love the recipes as much as the knitting talk.

Joe P - I've made your potato salad twice, and received rave reviews each time. Thank you, thank you! I tell everyone that the recipe is from my friend Joe P and the Sharpsteen/Crider family!

I hope all who are ailing get well and stay ahead of the pain.
My thoughts and love go out to you all and to the dear ones who have lost homes and property in the fires.

Sam, you are truly a trooper to take over as host and you are doing a fabulous job!


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> sorlenna - you have a blog? where do i find it? and why did i not know this - have you mentioned it and i just missed it?
> 
> sam


The link to my blog is in my signature, though I am horrible at keeping it current...  I mean to update, and then I get distracted...so you all remind me to do that once in a while, will you, please? 



darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil - 2am?!! Get to your bed! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going Mummy- but why is Myfanwy allowed to stay up? lol It is even later in NZ! Shutting down as soon as I send this. And I've had my read so I just need to slip into my warm bed (well if my husband has done his job and warmed it for me!).
Click to expand...

I had the impression Myfanwy had already been to bed and up again to do her baking. Don't you get up very, very early?


----------



## KatyNora

Tessadele said:


> I have been reading & reading, trying to catch up, but every time I look away to something else someone or a lot of "someones" gets on & makes it grow so fast I can't keep up. I mean to answer so many posts, but wait politely to see if any one else has done so, then I can't remember who said what.........
> 
> signed, frustrated of Emsworth.


I'm with you, Tessa. I've still got 3 more pages to go before I'm caught up for this morning and I'm certain there will be 3 more than that if I stop to do the laundry. :lol: BTW, I love your name. I have a delightful niece named Tessa and had never known anyone by that name until she was born.


----------



## iamsam

right now it is 100 degrees in my dog yard but that is in full sun. we had high winds last night but the rain went north of us - we could have really used it - everything is so dry.

how close to the fires are you jacki - thing new mexico could use a good rain more than we do. i just can't imagine what it would feel like to lose everything.

sam



Jacki said:


> Good morning everyone! It is 9:01am in New Mexico. So far it is cool...have a little bit of cloud cover, none that will produce rain....not yet anyway. I always have hope. It was months ago when it rained last.
> 
> Since I live in a rather remote part of the East Mountains of Albuquerque (7000 feet) and are on an electric co-op we sometimes have power outages. Our power pole is the highest point on the ridge, so if lightening strikes, it usually hits our pole. Finally the co-op put in a breaker that will disconnect the power entirely if hit. Thank goodness! I saw two transformers blow up before they came up with this fix. Anyway...that prompted us to buy a generator. We had our house "wired" for one when built, so it is just a matter of plugging it in and starting it up. Will run about 24 hours on 5 gallons of gas. Has saved our "bacon" on more than one occasion. (both summer and winter). In the winter we would just use our fireplace and wood stoves for heat if the radiant heating went out due to electrical outages...summer, well, it keeps everything from melting. Will have swamp cooling installed this month for when it gets hot again. Generators are awesome!
> 
> Watched the news/weather this morning and was just shocked at all going on! My thoughts and prayers are with all who have been hit by these storms. Maybe one of these days someone will figure out how to control the weather. :-| Not sure if that is really a good thought....
> 
> Will be monitoring TP throughout the day to see how everyone fares from their medical adventures. My prayers are with all of you too.
> 
> Hey Sam! Hope you are keeping cool. You too Sorelena! I know it is a good deal hotter in the city than out here in the country. If it gets too hot, come on out!


----------



## Lurker 2

StellaK said:


> Thank you all for your welcomes. I just finished wrapping for the mail, a prayer shawl for my DIL. I will send it this AM along with two swap packages. Then I am going to start a Christmas project.


we love to have pics. as well if you can manage the technology- some of us are more skilled in that area than others!!!


----------



## iamsam

julie - i do agree with you - acronims (think that is spelled wrong) are too often used - i find myself wondering what they are also.

i would like to offer a suggestion that we spell out some of the acronis we use - i think we all know dh, dil, sil, etc - but some of the abtuse ones would be nice to have spelled out. what do you tper's think?

sam



myfanwy said:


> boy oh boy! I do understand now some of where Dave was coming from!!!
> 
> first of all welcome from the far South- we are in Winter here- as are darowil and Althea and a few other visible TP'ers. BUT please could you translate all your Acronyms for me- I am sorry I just don't have American- I speak New Zild- or New Zealand English on a basis of Scottish English and a little Welsh- as a schoolteacher surely you have encountered a few who are a little slow in learning- I thought I had got up to speed with most of the Acronyms used on KP but this has blown me away.
> 
> HELP NEEDED and dare I say it? PRETTY PLEASE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by all means, if you are reading this and have not dropped by to say hello to us at the Tea Party, do come by and tell us about yourself. The Tea Party has an open invitation to all and we would love to expand our virtual family!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if any one actually would like to know some things about me and my family as 5mmdpns has said, I'm happy to share:
> 
> My husband I have 2 daughters, 3 grandsons and 1 GGD. We seem to have landed in NE Ohio for the duration after relocating around the US for most of the nearly 50 years we've been married.
> 
> Youngest daughter and her son, the youngest GS, have lived with us for much of his life. The last 1 1/2 years, he has undergone numerous surgeries to correct the skeletal effects of the CP he was born with. He is a bright, witty middle schooler who does extremely well academically in spite of the autism spectrum diagnosis.
> 
> The two older GSs are 20 and 21; they live in MO USA and AZ USA. One is working in a residential MRDD facility and the older is furthering his education in auto and other gasoline engines.
> 
> I enjoy knitting, quilting (whole cloth), and cooking. I have been an adult Bible study teacher for many years--almost as many years as I was a school teacher in quite a few States as we moved around the country due to military and plastics industry employment.
> 
> I have learned to trust several of you to provide the supportive, intelligent advice to anyone who asks.
> 
> I did find many of Dave's posts very interesting and informative.
> 
> We live in a small, rural community and such places tend to be very close-knit and not necessarily open to welcoming outsiders (until at least the 2nd generation LOL) so communities such as this one are breaths of fresh air for many of us. Thank you. Joy
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## KateB

(quote Sam)
i would like to offer a suggestion that we spell out some of the acronis we use - i think we all know dh, dil, sil, etc - but some of the abtuse ones would be nice to have spelled out. what do you tper's think?


I would love if someone could give us all the abbreviations for the various states in the US. I'm not sure of many of them. Anybody up for that job?
:lol:


----------



## iamsam

jackie - do you have an url for wired magazine?

sam



Jacki said:


> Glad to hear you say "we don't "do" offended in this TP" Kate. I've been reading/contributing to it since Dave 1st started it, so I do know some people have been offended. It happens. It is in the past. But, I will say that everyone this weekend has been marvelous!!!!!!! So far my favorite point of confusion this weekend was regarding Cool Whip. It made me laugh so hard. Wired Magazine has a section called "what is it made of." A few months ago they "decoded" what Cool Whip is....and if you ever read it, you probably won't eat it again.
> 
> Love this forum, brag about y'all to my friends and fellow knitters. You are such a wonderful informative community! I truly treasure reading everything....especially when I don't understand how things are in different countries... Just love it! Thank you....everyone for being here!!!


----------



## StellaK

Thank you, Marianne. This is a recurrence of the cancer, and is very extensive--lungs, bones. They cannot get her back in remission but hope to give her a few years with weekly chemo. I live in Idaho and feel so helpless as I am really too far away to do anything. It feels really good to have friends to pray for her.


----------



## Silverowl

KateB said:


> (quote Sam)
> i would like to offer a suggestion that we spell out some of the acronis we use - i think we all know dh, dil, sil, etc - but some of the abtuse ones would be nice to have spelled out. what do you tper's think?
> 
> I would love if someone could give us all the abbreviations for the various states in the US. I'm not sure of many of them. Anybody up for that job?
> :lol:


Here is a link to a site which will help: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._state_abbreviations


----------



## Lurker 2

Mwyffanwy got up to make her bread- and myfanwy got so caught up on Sam's TP, she really needs to go do it!!! Boy we have had fun this weekend but for me this is early Tuesday, not yet light at 5.25 a.m., the corgi bless his heart is at my feet. Rufus the mutt has taken possession of my bed- I just wish he would remember I get cold FEET. if any one is interested my living daughter, Bronwen has a facebook site under 
BK Crafts and Keystones. 
you might be interested to see some of what is being made in 'shaky city' [Christchurch which had the deadly earthquake back February last year- just before the Japanese earthquake and the big Tsunami that is now washing debris on your western shores]



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - you have a blog? where do i find it? and why did i not know this - have you mentioned it and i just missed it?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> The link to my blog is in my signature, though I am horrible at keeping it current...  I mean to update, and then I get distracted...so you all remind me to do that once in a while, will you, please?
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil - 2am?!! Get to your bed! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going Mummy- but why is Myfanwy allowed to stay up? lol It is even later in NZ! Shutting down as soon as I send this. And I've had my read so I just need to slip into my warm bed (well if my husband has done his job and warmed it for me!).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had the impression Myfanwy had already been to bed and up again to do her baking. Don't you get up very, very early?
Click to expand...

myfanwy gets up v.v. early usually on bread baking duty- but the mouths she has to feed today are just her own and Ringo and Rufus.

Marge! do you have experience with a naughty entire male who has started 'spotting'? we are trying to work on 'cleanliness' but this is one behaviour I have not previously encountered. I have come to the conclusion that the Cardigan may be feistier than the Pembroke but it could be the inevitable 'inbreeding' I would prefer to keep him entire although his Breeder does not want to 'use ' him.


----------



## Tessadele

KatyNora said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading & reading, trying to catch up, but every time I look away to something else someone or a lot of "someones" gets on & makes it grow so fast I can't keep up. I mean to answer so many posts, but wait politely to see if any one else has done so, then I can't remember who said what.........
> 
> signed, frustrated of Emsworth.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you, Tessa. I've still got 3 more pages to go before I'm caught up for this morning and I'm certain there will be 3 more than that if I stop to do the laundry. :lol: BTW, I love your name. I have a delightful niece named Tessa and had never known anyone by that name until she was born.
Click to expand...

Thankyou, I've only met one other person with my name, most are Theresa's. I'm glad you like it, when I was born my Father said "it's a dog's name," my Mother was determined, so a dog's name I have. You think I'm joking, it's amazing how many dogs I've met called Tessa. (lol)

Tessa


----------



## wannabear

dandylion said:


> ("I'll show my ignorance. I thought "haggis" was a food."
> Dori Sage )
> 
> My ignorance is showing worse than yours, dori Sage, as I thought that haggis was a BEER ! dandylion/sue


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Silverowl

Your daughter has some lovely things in her shop.


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> if any one is interested my living daughter, Bronwen has a facebook site under BK Crafts and Keystones.
> you might be interested to see some of what is being made in 'shaky city' [Christchurch which had the deadly earthquake back February last year- just before the Japanese earthquake and the big Tsunami that is now washing debris on your western shores]


Found and liked it! I'll look more later when I get some time. Now, I'm off to do a bit more elsewhere.


----------



## Jacki

Don't know how well this will come across....but here are the US States

United States postal abbreviations for states, military, commonwealths, and territories.	

US State:	
Alabama	AL
Alaska	AK
Arizona	AZ
Arkansas AR
California CA
Colorado CO
Connecticut CT
Delaware DE
Florida	FL
Georgia	GA
Hawaii	HI
Idaho	ID
Illinois IL
Indiana	IN
Iowa	IA
Kansas	KS
Kentucky KY
Louisiana LA
Maine	ME
Maryland MD
Massachusetts MA
Michigan MI
Minnesota MN
Mississippi MS
Missouri MO
Montana	MT
Nebraska NE
Nevada	NV
New Hampshire NH
New Jersey NJ
New Mexico NM
New York NY
North Carolina NC
North Dakota ND
Ohio OH
Oklahoma OK
Oregon	OR
Pennsylvania PA
Rhode Island RI
South Carolina SC
South Dakota SD
Tennessee TN
Texas TX
Utah UT
Vermont	VT
Virginia VA
Washington WA
West Virginia WV
Wisconsin WI


----------



## Silverowl

My sister is called Tessa and when she was christened the vicar wanted to call her Theresa, but Mum insisted that it was Tessa.


----------



## 5mmdpns

dandylion said:


> ("I'll show my ignorance. I thought "haggis" was a food."
> Dori Sage )
> 
> My ignorance is showing worse than yours, dori Sage, as I thought that haggis was a BEER ! dandylion/sue


Supposed to use one to chase the other! haha :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

thank you so much!



Jacki said:


> Don't know how well this will come across....but here are the US States
> 
> United States postal abbreviations for states, military, commonwealths, and territories.
> 
> US State:
> Alabama	AL
> Alaska	AK
> Arizona	AZ
> Arkansas AR
> California CA
> Colorado CO
> Connecticut CT
> Delaware DE
> Florida	FL
> Georgia	GA
> Hawaii	HI
> Idaho	ID
> Illinois IL
> Indiana	IN
> Iowa	IA
> Kansas	KS
> Kentucky KY
> Louisiana LA
> Maine	ME
> Maryland MD
> Massachusetts MA
> Michigan MI
> Minnesota MN
> Mississippi MS
> Missouri MO
> Montana	MT
> Nebraska NE
> Nevada	NV
> New Hampshire NH
> New Jersey NJ
> New Mexico NM
> New York NY
> North Carolina NC
> North Dakota ND
> Ohio OH
> Oklahoma OK
> Oregon	OR
> Pennsylvania PA
> Rhode Island RI
> South Carolina SC
> South Dakota SD
> Tennessee TN
> Texas TX
> Utah UT
> Vermont	VT
> Virginia VA
> Washington WA
> West Virginia WV
> Wisconsin WI


----------



## KatyNora

KateB said:


> (quote Sam)
> i would like to offer a suggestion that we spell out some of the acronis we use - i think we all know dh, dil, sil, etc - but some of the abtuse ones would be nice to have spelled out. what do you tper's think?
> 
> I would love if someone could give us all the abbreviations for the various states in the US. I'm not sure of many of them. Anybody up for that job?
> :lol:


Kate, here's a website http://www.stateabbreviations.us/ That should save us typing out all the names. I too had thought "everyone" will know what WA (Washington) means when I said I live there, but got quite a surprise when someone else here from WA (Western Australia) thought I might be in her neighborhood. :lol:


----------



## pammie1234

daralene said:


> My neice is married into a Mexican family and the grandmother, who does not give her salsa recipe out, gave it to Renee. I am going to share it with the Tea Party. She says it is really simple, so here it is:
> 
> I had to laugh when I read your post, especially the part where she does not give out her recipe! Now it is known world wide! I hope she doesn't find out!


----------



## Sorlenna

pammie1234 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neice is married into a Mexican family and the grandmother, who does not give her salsa recipe out, gave it to Renee. I am going to share it with the Tea Party. She says it is really simple, so here it is:
> 
> I had to laugh when I read your post, especially the part where she does not give out her recipe! Now it is known world wide! I hope she doesn't find out!
> 
> 
> 
> That made me smile, too--just as when I told a friend that a knitter in NZ was working a pattern of mine, she said, "Hey, now you're an internationally known designer." I hadn't thought of it that way before! :XD:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> Your daughter has some lovely things in her shop.


I think she is very clever making her own sewing patterns without being taught how, but then I would be biased!


----------



## Jacki

thewren said:


> jackie - do you have an url for wired magazine?
> 
> sam
> 
> Wired Magazine has a section called "what is it made of." A few months ago they "decoded" what Cool Whip is....and if you ever read it, you probably won't eat it again.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/15.05/st_coolwhip.html
> Here is the link. Also, I've copy/pasted this particular item into a PDF so you can read it if the link doesn't work. If you go to wired.com, you can type in "what is it made of" and you will get a plethora of some pretty weird stuff. Hope y'all get a kick out of this.
> 
> Sam, we are not currently on fire anywhere I live. Had a small one about 20 miles from us last week, but the caught it quickly. We can get smoke from the "Bosque" which is in Albuquerque and is along the Rio Grande river (would be a stream to most people). It is a nature preserve, but some crazy human seems to set it on fire somewhere along the river several times a year. It is scary and can move extremely quickly in this drought. I thank God every day that we are safe, and pray for all those less fortunate than us. My heart is still bleeding (and probably always will) for anyone who is affected by forest/wildfires.


----------



## iamsam

Speaking of good reads, I just remember - I think Ngaio Marsh was NZ?

i have all of ngaio marsh - a friend gave me her collection when i left seattle - i really enjoyed them.

sam


----------



## Jacki

You are most welcome! Sorry it took up so much space....but sometimes not all links work for everyone. Personally, I'm a fan of copy/paste.


----------



## iamsam

bulldog - sending you warm healing energy - when you go in thursday i would ask if there wasn't something stronger you could take - at least until the worst of the pain is over.

thanks for the kind words. i keep hoping other lurkers with join in.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Oh, My Mercy! I am just now catch up with today's TP. Sam, you are obviously doing a great job of making others welcome. Pain continues to be bad. I have to go in Thurs. for skin clip removal. I pray my way trough each day and I so appeciate you love, concern, and prayers.
> 
> You have to realize, I am under the influence. For the young lady whose MiL is undergoing Cancer treatment. You are in my prayers.
> I am also praying for the young lady's brother.
> Ceili, you are always in my prayers.
> Carole you are always in my prayers.
> Sam, it is obvious from this week's postings a change was needed. WHEN one feels more comfortable lurkking than posting, something is wrong. You have done a superb job of putting everyone at ease and making everyone feel a part of one big unified whole, My hat is off to you.


----------



## KatyNora

Tessadele said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading & reading, trying to catch up, but every time I look away to something else someone or a lot of "someones" gets on & makes it grow so fast I can't keep up. I mean to answer so many posts, but wait politely to see if any one else has done so, then I can't remember who said what.........
> 
> signed, frustrated of Emsworth.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you, Tessa. I've still got 3 more pages to go before I'm caught up for this morning and I'm certain there will be 3 more than that if I stop to do the laundry. :lol: BTW, I love your name. I have a delightful niece named Tessa and had never known anyone by that name until she was born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou, I've only met one other person with my name, most are Theresa's. I'm glad you like it, when I was born my Father said "it's a dog's name," my Mother was determined, so a dog's name I have. You think I'm joking, it's amazing how many dogs I've met called Tessa. (lol)
> 
> Tessa
Click to expand...

Names do go in cycles, don't they? One of my dogs is named Willow. I was working on a Blue Willow cross stitch piece when she came to us about 13 years ago. I had never heard the name used for people then, but have since encountered several baby girls named Willow. Come to think of it, I've also noticed quite a few crossover Baileys in recent years.


----------



## iamsam

i love people who start christmas early - i always try to have my shopping done by 1 july - didn't make it this year but hope to finish up soon. love sales.

sam



StellaK said:


> Thank you all for your welcomes. I just finished wrapping for the mail, a prayer shawl for my DIL. I will send it this AM along with two swap packages. Then I am going to start a Christmas project.


----------



## pammie1234

Bailey is definitely a cross over name. Most people usually call him a "she" the first time! I love the name Willow. It sort of reminds me of the late 60's early 70's flower child names!


----------



## iamsam

gracieanne - i'm so glad you decided to quit lurking and decided to join us - please visit often and join in the conversation. the more the merrier.

sam



gracieanne said:


> Greetings to all!
> I have also been a lurker for the most part but I read the TP each and every week and follow everyone's triumphs and ills and cheer you all on, however silently.
> Being a foodie, I love the recipes as much as the knitting talk.
> 
> Joe P - I've made your potato salad twice, and received rave reviews each time. Thank you, thank you! I tell everyone that the recipe is from my friend Joe P and the Sharpsteen/Crider family!
> 
> I hope all who are ailing get well and stay ahead of the pain.
> My thoughts and love go out to you all and to the dear ones who have lost homes and property in the fires.
> 
> Sam, you are truly a trooper to take over as host and you are doing a fabulous job!


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> i love people who start christmas early - i always try to have my shopping done by 1 july - didn't make it this year but hope to finish up soon. love sales.
> 
> sam


I will have a new Christmas stocking to make soon--waiting to "meet" the new little one (getting more anxious as the due date is now 8 days away!). I have not thought about other things just yet...want to get my WIP basket cleared out and then consider what for whom. I think I have three bigger things in there now and some buttons to sew on finished knitting.


----------



## wannabear

NanaJ, I never saw anybody answer about the abbreviations in that one particular post. What with the idea that typing in capitals is shouting, it is a little intimidating. But CP is cerebral palsy, MO is Missouri (there are too many states beginning with M) and US is those of us over here. AZ for Arizona, and MRDD for Mental Retardation and Developmental Disabilities. That's a good one to abbreviate.


----------



## Lurker 2

Jacki said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> jackie - do you have an url for wired magazine?
> 
> sam
> 
> Wired Magazine has a section called "what is it made of." A few months ago they "decoded" what Cool Whip is....and if you ever read it, you probably won't eat it again.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/15.05/st_coolwhip.html
> Here is the link. Also, I've copy/pasted this particular item into a PDF so you can read it if the link doesn't work. If you go to wired.com, you can type in "what is it made of" and you will get a plethora of some pretty weird stuff. Hope y'all get a kick out of this.
> 
> Sam, we are not currently on fire anywhere I live. Had a small one about 20 miles from us last week, but the caught it quickly. We can get smoke from the "Bosque" which is in Albuquerque and is along the Rio Grande river (would be a stream to most people). It is a nature preserve, but some crazy human seems to set it on fire somewhere along the river several times a year. It is scary and can move extremely quickly in this drought. I thank God every day that we are safe, and pray for all those less fortunate than us. My heart is still bleeding (and probably always will) for anyone who is affected by forest/wildfires.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be very scared of a 'Rio Grande' in flood- I don't think it was named for no reason at all.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

thanks silverowl - i had decided that when i was caught up i would start in. you saved me a whole lot of work. i'm so glad you are joining in more often - it really helps to make the conversation better when there are a lot of voices joining in.

sam



Silverowl said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> (quote Sam)
> i would like to offer a suggestion that we spell out some of the acronis we use - i think we all know dh, dil, sil, etc - but some of the abtuse ones would be nice to have spelled out. what do you tper's think?
> 
> I would love if someone could give us all the abbreviations for the various states in the US. I'm not sure of many of them. Anybody up for that job?
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to a site which will help: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._state_abbreviations
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> NanaJ, I never saw anybody answer about the abbreviations in that one particular post. What with the idea that typing in capitals is shouting, it is a little intimidating. But CP is cerebral palsy, MO is Missouri (there are too many states beginning with M) and US is those of us over here. AZ for Arizona, and MRDD for Mental Retardation and Developmental Disabilities. That's a good one to abbreviate.


thanks wannabear for your discretion[ how on earth is that one supposed to be spelt?] with that one, we have part of that spectrum in the x and the DD [the living one] the one that Bill Gates acknowledged to having.


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> I'd be very scared of a 'Rio Grande' in flood- I don't think it was named for no reason at all.


It's a lot smaller here than it used to be, thanks to dams up north. Bub says, being the historian he is, that it was so named because a) it was bigger when the Spanish came across it and b) it is the biggest river in this area. Our floods are mainly flash floods from the rain--the burn scar areas are particularly susceptible, since the soil is "sealed" by the heat and there's no vegetation to stop the water when it rains in those areas.


----------



## iamsam

thanks jackie - this will help a lot. sam



Jacki said:


> Don't know how well this will come across....but here are the US States
> 
> United States postal abbreviations for states, military, commonwealths, and territories.
> 
> US State:
> Alabama	AL
> Alaska	AK
> Arizona	AZ
> Arkansas AR
> California CA
> Colorado CO
> Connecticut CT
> Delaware DE
> Florida	FL
> Georgia	GA
> Hawaii	HI
> Idaho	ID
> Illinois IL
> Indiana	IN
> Iowa	IA
> Kansas	KS
> Kentucky KY
> Louisiana LA
> Maine	ME
> Maryland MD
> Massachusetts MA
> Michigan MI
> Minnesota MN
> Mississippi MS
> Missouri MO
> Montana	MT
> Nebraska NE
> Nevada	NV
> New Hampshire NH
> New Jersey NJ
> New Mexico NM
> New York NY
> North Carolina NC
> North Dakota ND
> Ohio OH
> Oklahoma OK
> Oregon	OR
> Pennsylvania PA
> Rhode Island RI
> South Carolina SC
> South Dakota SD
> Tennessee TN
> Texas TX
> Utah UT
> Vermont	VT
> Virginia VA
> Washington WA
> West Virginia WV
> Wisconsin WI


----------



## KateB

Silverowl said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> (quote Sam)
> i would like to offer a suggestion that we spell out some of the acronis we use - i think we all know dh, dil, sil, etc - but some of the abtuse ones would be nice to have spelled out. what do you tper's think?
> 
> I would love if someone could give us all the abbreviations for the various states in the US. I'm not sure of many of them. Anybody up for that job?
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to a site which will help: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._state_abbreviations
Click to expand...

Thank you, that was ideal. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jacki

myfanwy said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> jackie - do you have an url for wired magazine?
> 
> sam
> 
> Wired Magazine has a section called "what is it made of." A few months ago they "decoded" what Cool Whip is....and if you ever read it, you probably won't eat it again.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/15.05/st_coolwhip.html
> Here is the link. Also, I've copy/pasted this particular item into a PDF so you can read it if the link doesn't work. If you go to wired.com, you can type in "what is it made of" and you will get a plethora of some pretty weird stuff. Hope y'all get a kick out of this.
> 
> Sam, we are not currently on fire anywhere I live. Had a small one about 20 miles from us last week, but the caught it quickly. We can get smoke from the "Bosque" which is in Albuquerque and is along the Rio Grande river (would be a stream to most people). It is a nature preserve, but some crazy human seems to set it on fire somewhere along the river several times a year. It is scary and can move extremely quickly in this drought. I thank God every day that we are safe, and pray for all those less fortunate than us. My heart is still bleeding (and probably always will) for anyone who is affected by forest/wildfires.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be very scared of a 'Rio Grande' in flood- I don't think it was named for no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was much larger a very long time ago. It is used for irrigation, and it also flows into Texas and they use it as well to irrigate. My DH being from Minnesota said he laughed at it's name when he first moved here in 1972. Any water that can travel through the desert is pretty "grande" in my opinion.  There have been floods in the past...but nothing in my recent history as I've been here almost all of my 59 1/2 years.
Click to expand...


----------



## KatyNora

StellaK said:


> Thank you, Marianne. This is a recurrence of the cancer, and is very extensive--lungs, bones. They cannot get her back in remission but hope to give her a few years with weekly chemo. I live in Idaho and feel so helpless as I am really too far away to do anything. It feels really good to have friends to pray for her.


Stella, I'll keep your DIL in my thoughts too. I know how difficult it is to watch someone you love go through this fight and feel unable to help them. But your love and support, even though from a distance, does help a great deal! Feel free to share with us any time you need to.


----------



## iamsam

jackie - thanks - i need to show that to heidi - not that it will keep her from using it.

sam



Jacki said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> jackie - do you have an url for wired magazine?
> 
> sam
> 
> Wired Magazine has a section called "what is it made of." A few months ago they "decoded" what Cool Whip is....and if you ever read it, you probably won't eat it again.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/15.05/st_coolwhip.html
> Here is the link. Also, I've copy/pasted this particular item into a PDF so you can read it if the link doesn't work. If you go to wired.com, you can type in "what is it made of" and you will get a plethora of some pretty weird stuff. Hope y'all get a kick out of this.
> 
> Sam, we are not currently on fire anywhere I live. Had a small one about 20 miles from us last week, but the caught it quickly. We can get smoke from the "Bosque" which is in Albuquerque and is along the Rio Grande river (would be a stream to most people). It is a nature preserve, but some crazy human seems to set it on fire somewhere along the river several times a year. It is scary and can move extremely quickly in this drought. I thank God every day that we are safe, and pray for all those less fortunate than us. My heart is still bleeding (and probably always will) for anyone who is affected by forest/wildfires.
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabear

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be very scared of a 'Rio Grande' in flood- I don't think it was named for no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lot smaller here than it used to be, thanks to dams up north. Bub says, being the historian he is, that it was so named because a) it was bigger when the Spanish came across it and b) it is the biggest river in this area. Our floods are mainly flash floods from the rain--the burn scar areas are particularly susceptible, since the soil is "sealed" by the heat and there's no vegetation to stop the water when it rains in those areas.
Click to expand...

I'm let down. I thought it was so named because it's beautiful. Lots of gorgeous sights out your way.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is chilly down here!! not the sort of cold that you know- never life threatening in Auckland- if you are sensible- although we had a case of a lost tramper in the local hills who could have died a couple of weeks ago- it was cold enough for hypothermia to set in- but interestingly he was better prepared than his family thought- had spare clothing and more food- and kept warm enough by keeping moving. A generator is on my will achieve one day list- if only to keep the deep freeze running longer- but I have doubts how long the diesel supply can last! Love your description of your Roomba ing, and the wild life in the roof!! Good thing to have a sense of humour! Do you and DH read aloud when you read a book together?- that is how Fale and I manage- sometimes he reads his Samoan bible, and I follow with my English verse So I can understand better. There is very little printed in the Samoan language apart from the Bible and the Book of Mormon. I was quite amazed that a friend of mine who is very proud of having graduated primary school [truly, it was an achievement in her time] had not realized that a novel was not the dinkum truth, so the local library and its amazing collection of Barbara Cartland and MIlls and Boon was actually telling a lot of 'porkies' and she poor darling had thought they were all for real.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Sam wrote: - my son-in-law had two raccoons he was trying to tame. he had them out yesterday - he put them in a hollow in the tree that came down while he and the boys cleaned up some of the branches - his thinking that they were all cuddled together and cleeping that they would be there when he went back. guess what - they are somewhere singing free - free - free at last. lol
> ______________________________________
> Once I was Home Alone and heard someone walking on the roof. My two cats just sat and looked up at the ceiling. To make a long story short, I called 911. (I had glass skylights). Well the police came and guess what? I had a family of raccoons living on my roof. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Dori, so you have joined Sorlenna and me :thumbup: :thumbup: Have to think of a new title now that there's three of us. :lol:
> 
> Now there's 3 little raccoons out there adding to their adventures and I'm sure they will give someone else a story to remember. Not us, I mean the raccoons that are singing Free at Last, :!:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, when I went to bed a while ago I was caught up at page 38- but now you have got up to page 45- Sam you must be very pleased with how things are working out, now back to the task of catching up with the conversations.
> It is Tuesday morning [v. early] here, I have got one of my finger less gloves finished - just thought to put it on! that feels warmer! inside temperature 13C- has any one been affected by the power outages? there have to be some with the numbers being in the millions! As I said earlier you sure do get some weather in the States- and I thought the whole thing of a continental climate was that it was fairly predictable! My thoughts are with any of you coping with the fires and extreme heat- I think 2012 will be a year to remember, and not necessarily for the good! and then there were the thunder storms- and the rain in the west- has anyone heard from Gingerwitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ______________________________________
> Morning Myfanwy.......no, haven't heard from Gingerwitch and was wondering too. Yes, Stella K said her DIL in W. Va. is going through chemo for breast cancer and they have no power in this heat. DH and I got a generator after two really bad ice storms and back in the 90's we were without power for 2 weeks with temperatures hitting record lows. It was truly life threatening. First year we moved back to the States they had another ice storm and no power and this always happens when it is turning extra cold, so we got our generator and that guaranteed that there will now be no more ice storms or power outages in our neighborhood. Not one power loss in 10 years, so our neighbors can be very thankful to us. :lol: Wish we lived near that lady's DIL as we have enough power from the generator to share with 2 neighbors. At least they could power their stove and AC from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would surely hate to have to use Barbara Cartland as the authority for anything. The other two names are not familiar to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mills and Boon are the publishers of 'soft female porn' too many 'authors' to recall- Essie Summers may have been one- although she may only have been with the English Woman's Weekly Fiction. Essie Summers by the way is a good rollicking read, of her fictional New Zealand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of good reads, I just remember - I think Ngaio Marsh was NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes she was and does a jolly good 'who dunnit'
Click to expand...

I also enjoyed the tv programs. I think probably from the BBC. Can't remember the name, but loved the actress who played woman character whose name I also can't remember. But maybe Troy? Actress might be Amanda something. This is from twenty or thirty years ago I think.


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, I'm with Heidi, I will still use Cool Whip, but I do prefer the real whipped cream!


----------



## Jacki

thewren said:


> jackie - thanks - i need to show that to heidi - not that it will keep her from using it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> jackie - do you have an url for wired magazine?
> 
> sam
> 
> Wired Magazine has a section called "what is it made of." A few months ago they "decoded" what Cool Whip is....and if you ever read it, you probably won't eat it again.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/15.05/st_coolwhip.html
> Here is the link. Also, I've copy/pasted this particular item into a PDF so you can read it if the link doesn't work. If you go to wired.com, you can type in "what is it made of" and you will get a plethora of some pretty weird stuff. Hope y'all get a kick out of this.
> 
> Sam, we are not currently on fire anywhere I live. Had a small one about 20 miles from us last week, but the caught it quickly. We can get smoke from the "Bosque" which is in Albuquerque and is along the Rio Grande river (would be a stream to most people). It is a nature preserve, but some crazy human seems to set it on fire somewhere along the river several times a year. It is scary and can move extremely quickly in this drought. I thank God every day that we are safe, and pray for all those less fortunate than us. My heart is still bleeding (and probably always will) for anyone who is affected by forest/wildfires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little scary, huh? It hasn't stopped my DIL from using it. She makes such fabulous deserts, I just eat them and keep my mouth shut. I must say, regardless what all is in it, that it has helped so many people with dairy/fat issues. Diabetics too as it comes in a sugar free formula as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

pammie1234 said:


> Bailey is definitely a cross over name. Most people usually call him a "she" the first time! I love the name Willow. It sort of reminds me of the late 60's early 70's flower child names!


Baillie is my surname, but we spell it correctly. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna

Jacki said:


> My DH being from Minnesota said he laughed at it's name when he first moved here in 1972.


I had that same reaction to the San Antonio River (after having grown up near the Ohio!).


----------



## wannabear

No Cool Whip for me, and no margarine. If I don't quit reading all the emails I get from Prevention, there is going to be nothing left to eat.


----------



## Sorlenna

wannabear said:


> I'm let down. I thought it was so named because it's beautiful. Lots of gorgeous sights out your way.


Oh, it is quite beautiful, especially in the fall when the bosque up and down it is "on fire" with fall colors and not real flames!


----------



## KateB

Thanks Jacki and KatyNora for the US abbreviations, now I know where you all are! :lol:


----------



## iamsam

holy moses am i really caught up - you people post faster than i can read - but don't stop - i love it.

need to go sit on the couch and finish frogging the baby sweater i was working on - almost finished when i noticed i dropped a stitch almost at the beginning. ugh tried to fix it but it just wasn't going to work and i just couldn't leave it. will be more careful.

hope everyone is staying cool.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bailey is definitely a cross over name. Most people usually call him a "she" the first time! I love the name Willow. It sort of reminds me of the late 60's early 70's flower child names!
> 
> 
> 
> Baillie is my surname, but we spell it correctly. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Baillie nickel Jarvey keeps cropping up in my childhood memories


----------



## Sorlenna

wannabear said:


> No Cool Whip for me, and no margarine. If I don't quit reading all the emails I get from Prevention, there is going to be nothing left to eat.


 :thumbup: I'm with you!


----------



## iamsam

sorlenna - "bosque up and down" - i need a translation - cna't seem to wrap my mind around it.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm let down. I thought it was so named because it's beautiful. Lots of gorgeous sights out your way.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it is quite beautiful, especially in the fall when the bosque up and down it is "on fire" with fall colors and not real flames!
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bailey is definitely a cross over name. Most people usually call him a "she" the first time! I love the name Willow. It sort of reminds me of the late 60's early 70's flower child names!
> 
> 
> 
> Baillie is my surname, but we spell it correctly. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baillie nickel Jarvey keeps cropping up in my childhood memories
Click to expand...

Found this on Wikapedia - Bailie Nicol Jarvie (colloquially BNJ) is a brand of whisky distilled and sold by Glenmorangie plc in Scotland. It is named after a character in Walter Scott's novel Rob Roy. It is a blended scotch whisky, which has a good following in Scotland, but is relatively unknown in other parts of the world.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> sorlenna - "bosque up and down" - i need a translation - cna't seem to wrap my mind around it.
> 
> sam


The bosque is the area of woodland/vegetation along the river (more trees grow there closer to the water). Bosque is a Spanish word for woodlands. I have some pics from the fall--will have to hunt one up.

This isn't as pretty as when all the trees have their fall colors (those seem to be on another drive), but you can see that the line of trees goes up and down the river.


----------



## gagesmom

Hello all my fellow tp'ers! we had a great time yesterday with friends and family. and as I predicted when we sang "O Canada" I cried like a baby girl. Gage fell asleep during the fireworks, only kid I know who can be there and sleep right through them> lol


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bailey is definitely a cross over name. Most people usually call him a "she" the first time! I love the name Willow. It sort of reminds me of the late 60's early 70's flower child names!
> 
> 
> 
> Baillie is my surname, but we spell it correctly. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baillie nickel Jarvey keeps cropping up in my childhood memories
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Found this on Wikapedia - Bailie Nicol Jarvie (colloquially BNJ) is a brand of whisky distilled and sold by Glenmorangie plc in Scotland. It is named after a character in Walter Scott's novel Rob Roy. It is a blended scotch whisky, which has a good following in Scotland, but is relatively unknown in other parts of the world.
Click to expand...

whisky was my Dad's downfall- i probably remember it from our holiday together in St Andrew's when I came home with my ginger, Jennifer, yes correctly sexed- and bought for me from a lady who was quite distressed that she was going to lose her, Jennifer had one litter before she got run over and we kept Ruth who was a long haired tortie- the black sort- she produced Biskie who was a lovely champagne coloured ginger male- he left home in a removal van when we were packing up to come here- never found out what happened to him. Ruth had gone to a kind home already- so he would have been quite distressed...


----------



## gagesmom

when I went to bed at 1:30 am I was caught up at page 38. miss alot when you go to sleep. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - "bosque up and down" - i need a translation - cna't seem to wrap my mind around it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> The bosque is the area of woodland/vegetation along the river (more trees grow there closer to the water). Bosque is a Spanish word for woodlands. I have some pics from the fall--will have to hunt one up.
> 
> This isn't as pretty as when all the trees have their fall colors (those seem to be on another drive), but you can see that the line of trees goes up and down the river.
Click to expand...

lovely to see the pic. I still aver that the Rio Grande flood plain when in full flood has to be vast- but then a big river to us is the Clyde [Kawara] [Clutha] , Rangitata, Waimakariri, Waikato, and Wanganui in paricular nothing of the length of your Mississippi- [Missouri? ] but they all sure can flood, and take out bridges and railway lines...


----------



## Lurker 2

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - "bosque up and down" - i need a translation - cna't seem to wrap my mind around it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> The bosque is the area of woodland/vegetation along the river (more trees grow there closer to the water). Bosque is a Spanish word for woodlands. I have some pics from the fall--will have to hunt one up.
> 
> This isn't as pretty as when all the trees have their fall colors (those seem to be on another drive), but you can see that the line of trees goes up and down the river.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lovely to see the pic. I still aver that the Rio Grande flood plain when in full flood has to be vast- but then a big river to us is the Clyde [Kawara] [Clutha] , Rangitata, Waimakariri, Waikato, and Wanganui in particular nothing of the length of your Mississippi- [Missouri? ] but they all sure can flood, and take out bridges and railway lines...
Click to expand...

for KateB two pics from my childhood


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> lovely to see the pic. I still aver that the Rio Grande flood plain when in full flood has to be vast- but then a big river to us is the Clyde [Kawara] [Clutha] , Rangitata, Waimakariri, Waikato, and Wanganui in paricular nothing of the length of your Mississippi- [Missouri? ] but they all sure can flood, and take out bridges and railway lines...


The river itself (because of the damming and irrigation) rarely floods, as far as I know. The Mississippi was in flood when we crossed it last year--probably a full two miles wide--likewise the Ohio can get gigantic. People suspect that the flood plain used to be great, though I've never researched it.

Oh, wonderful pictures!


----------



## Jacki

Here are a couple more pictures of the Rio Grande near Albuquerque.


----------



## Sorlenna

Jacki said:


> Here are a couple more pictures of the Rio Grande near Albuquerque.


The aerial view really shows the bosque much better!


----------



## wannabear

Houses in other countries are always interesting to me. I wonder why we would have something different from anywhere else? And why those places would have something different from another country? It's a fact, though.


----------



## Sorlenna

wannabear said:


> Houses in other countries are always interesting to me. I wonder why we would have something different from anywhere else? And why those places would have something different from another country? It's a fact, though.


I find those interesting, too! I think one reason we have so much adobe here is that the people used what they had to hand--not many trees for building wooden structures, but some time back, I went to a really interesting lecture on how adobe is used in other countries. Fascinating stuff, our ways of building!


----------



## wannabear

Sorlenna said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Houses in other countries are always interesting to me. I wonder why we would have something different from anywhere else? And why those places would have something different from another country? It's a fact, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I find those interesting, too! I think one reason we have so much adobe here is that the people used what they had to hand--not many trees for building wooden structures, but some time back, I went to a really interesting lecture on how adobe is used in other countries. Fascinating stuff, our ways of building!
Click to expand...

Also stucco collects heat from the sun and keeps people warm in the night when it gets cold. That was an easy choice. But I don't know why we have double-hung windows and houses in the UK have windows that tilt out, or casement windows.


----------



## jheiens

first of all welcome from the far South- we are in Winter here- as are darowil and Althea and a few other visible TP'ers. BUT please could you translate all your Acronyms for me- I am sorry I just don't have American- I speak New Zild- or New Zealand English on a basis of Scottish English and a little Welsh- as a schoolteacher surely you have encountered a few who are a little slow in learning- I thought I had got up to speed with most of the Acronyms used on KP but this has blown me away.

HELP NEEDED and dare I say it? PRETTY PLEASE !!!



jheiens said:


> And by all means, if you are reading this and have not dropped by to say hello to us at the Tea Party, do come by and tell us about yourself. The Tea Party has an open invitation to all and we would love to expand our virtual family!!!


Well, if any one actually would like to know some things about me and my family as 5mmdpns has said, I'm happy to share:

My husband I have 2 daughters, 3 grandsons and 1 GGD. We seem to have landed in NE Ohio for the duration after relocating around the US for most of the nearly 50 years we've been married.

Youngest daughter and her son, the youngest GS, have lived with us for much of his life. The last 1 1/2 years, he has undergone numerous surgeries to correct the skeletal effects of the CP he was born with. He is a bright, witty middle schooler who does extremely well academically in spite of the autism spectrum diagnosis.

The two older GSs are 20 and 21; they live in MO USA and AZ USA. One is working in a residential MRDD facility and the older is furthering his education in auto and other gasoline engines.

I enjoy knitting, quilting (whole cloth), and cooking. I have been an adult Bible study teacher for many years--almost as many years as I was a school teacher in quite a few States as we moved around the country due to military and plastics industry employment.

I have learned to trust several of you to provide the supportive, intelligent advice to anyone who asks.

I did find many of Dave's posts very interesting and informative.

We live in a small, rural community and such places tend to be very close-knit and not necessarily open to welcoming outsiders (until at least the 2nd generation LOL) so communities such as this one are breaths of fresh air for many of us. Thank you. Joy[/quote][/quote]

Sorry about the confusion--Shall I assume that the confusion arose after the usual TP acronyms and began with geographical and medical ones?

MO USA is postal reference to Missouri a state in the middle of the country

AZ USA--also a postal reference to the state of Arizona in the southwest of this country, which borders Mexico

CP or cerebral palsy is a reference to a variety of levels/ types of brain injuries caused by brain trauma during delivery of a child. Manifests iteslf from the very mildest of muscular contraction (spasticity) to total immobility of upper/lower limbs to nearly complete lack of muscle use. It may also affect other muscle groups--swallowing, fine or gross motor skills etc.

MRDD (mental retardation/developmental delays) references diagnoses and or/educational facilities for special needs children or adults.

My grandson who is diagnosed with CP has also been diagnosed on the autism spectrum which is based primarily on the observations of repeated behaviors in a child. This diagnosis also covers a very wide range of behaviors and limitations from Aspergers (very high IQ in limited areas) to severe mental retardation. Autistic people usually have limited social skills but one never knows the limits until the person stops making progress in an area of development.

Does this answer your confusion? Hope so. I've long enjoyed reading your posts. Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Interestingly we had a tremendous number of Mud brick houses in Central Otago- the Maori had burn't the forests in their quest for the Moa- which really did live here- a very large bird like an Emu or Ostrich are the closest I can think of- but this mean't that during the Gold Rush of the Victorian years there was little timber growing large enough for construction of anything [I am talking of the South Island] unlike the Kauri trees of the North Island which built San Francisco and explains why the fires after the 1906 Earthquake were so devastating- it was largely our Kauri forests going up in smoke! I digress...
around Otago there is very little historic building left- because when the gold ran out the miners would turn the sluices on the settlements - and consequently the mud returned to the ground they had dug it from!



Sorlenna said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Houses in other countries are always interesting to me. I wonder why we would have something different from anywhere else? And why those places would have something different from another country? It's a fact, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I find those interesting, too! I think one reason we have so much adobe here is that the people used what they had to hand--not many trees for building wooden structures, but some time back, I went to a really interesting lecture on how adobe is used in other countries. Fascinating stuff, our ways of building!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacki

myfanwy said:


> Interestingly we had a tremendous number of Mud brick houses in Central Otago- the Maori had burn't the forests in their quest for the Moa- which really did live here- a very large bird like an Emu or Ostrich are the closest I can think of- but this mean't that during the Gold Rush of the Victorian years there was little timber growing large enough for construction of anything [I am talking of the South Island] unlike the Kauri trees of the North Island which built San Francisco and explains why the fires after the 1906 Earthquake were so devastating- it was largely our Kauri forests going up in smoke! I digress...
> around Otago there is very little historic building left- because when the gold ran out the miners would turn the sluices on the settlements - and consequently the mud returned to the ground they had dug it from!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Houses in other countries are always interesting to me. I wonder why we would have something different from anywhere else? And why those places would have something different from another country? It's a fact, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I find those interesting, too! I think one reason we have so much adobe here is that the people used what they had to hand--not many trees for building wooden structures, but some time back, I went to a really interesting lecture on how adobe is used in other countries. Fascinating stuff, our ways of building!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'll just use this post to say Myfanwy: Love the pictures you sent. You and your cousin are awesome!!!! The background of your childhood memories...well...stunning is all I can say!!! Thank you so much for a peek into your life and surroundings. You have given me a much needed geographical and historical education. I just can't thank you enough!!!!!!!

This is the most fun I've had cleaning my house I can remember!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> first of all welcome from the far South- we are in Winter here- as are darowil and Althea and a few other visible TP'ers. BUT please could you translate all your Acronyms for me- I am sorry I just don't have American- I speak New Zild- or New Zealand English on a basis of Scottish English and a little Welsh- as a schoolteacher surely you have encountered a few who are a little slow in learning- I thought I had got up to speed with most of the Acronyms used on KP but this has blown me away.
> 
> HELP NEEDED and dare I say it? PRETTY PLEASE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by all means, if you are reading this and have not dropped by to say hello to us at the Tea Party, do come by and tell us about yourself. The Tea Party has an open invitation to all and we would love to expand our virtual family!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if any one actually would like to know some things about me and my family as 5mmdpns has said, I'm happy to share:
> 
> My husband I have 2 daughters, 3 grandsons and 1 GGD. We seem to have landed in NE Ohio for the duration after relocating around the US for most of the nearly 50 years we've been married.
> 
> Youngest daughter and her son, the youngest GS, have lived with us for much of his life. The last 1 1/2 years, he has undergone numerous surgeries to correct the skeletal effects of the CP he was born with. He is a bright, witty middle schooler who does extremely well academically in spite of the autism spectrum diagnosis.
> 
> The two older GSs are 20 and 21; they live in MO USA and AZ USA. One is working in a residential MRDD facility and the older is furthering his education in auto and other gasoline engines.
> 
> I enjoy knitting, quilting (whole cloth), and cooking. I have been an adult Bible study teacher for many years--almost as many years as I was a school teacher in quite a few States as we moved around the country due to military and plastics industry employment.
> 
> I have learned to trust several of you to provide the supportive, intelligent advice to anyone who asks.
> 
> I did find many of Dave's posts very interesting and informative.
> 
> We live in a small, rural community and such places tend to be very close-knit and not necessarily open to welcoming outsiders (until at least the 2nd generation LOL) so communities such as this one are breaths of fresh air for many of us. Thank you. Joy
Click to expand...

[/quote]

Sorry about the confusion--Shall I assume that the confusion arose after the usual TP acronyms and began with geographical and medical ones?

MO USA is postal reference to Missouri a state in the middle of the country

AZ USA--also a postal reference to the state of Arizona in the southwest of this country, which borders Mexico

CP or cerebral palsy is a reference to a variety of levels/ types of brain injuries caused by brain trauma during delivery of a child. Manifests iteslf from the very mildest of muscular contraction (spasticity) to total immobility of upper/lower limbs to nearly complete lack of muscle use. It may also affect other muscle groups--swallowing, fine or gross motor skills etc.

MRDD (mental retardation/developmental delays) references diagnoses and or/educational facilities for special needs children or adults.

My grandson who is diagnosed with CP has also been diagnosed on the autism spectrum which is based primarily on the observations of repeated behaviors in a child. This diagnosis also covers a very wide range of behaviors and limitations from Aspergers (very high IQ in limited areas) to severe mental retardation. Autistic people usually have limited social skills but one never knows the limits until the person stops making progress in an area of development.

Does this answer your confusion? Hope so. I've long enjoyed reading your posts. Joy[/quote]

thank you joy! we have the probability of Asperger's on my x's side- I am fairly sure my remaining child has the tendency- seriously high IQ took to the greek language like the proverbial 'duck to water' has just had a mark of 100% for an assignment in her Librarian distance learning course- full time mother to two, full time wife, full time student, knitter, sewer, vegetarian- [ovo-lacto] quilter- mormon- need I go on?!!!!


----------



## iamsam

thanks sorlenna - i understand.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - "bosque up and down" - i need a translation - cna't seem to wrap my mind around it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> The bosque is the area of woodland/vegetation along the river (more trees grow there closer to the water). Bosque is a Spanish word for woodlands. I have some pics from the fall--will have to hunt one up.
> 
> This isn't as pretty as when all the trees have their fall colors (those seem to be on another drive), but you can see that the line of trees goes up and down the river.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

wannabear said:


> But I don't know why we have double-hung windows and houses in the UK have windows that tilt out, or casement windows.


Casement windows are quite common here in the older houses as well. I hate 'em, though!


----------



## daralene

Doris T......so glad you feel things with your husband are moving in the right direction. Now for it to continue that way.
_____________________________
Althea wrote:
Hi, folks, and happy Canada Day (although I suspect most Canadians have retired for the night). It's 10.10 a.m. on Monday in Adelaide. I've just returned from taking my car to the crash repairers again, this time so that the insurance co. assessors can approve the repairers' quotation. Fortunately, the quote was accepted and it's now a matter of waiting to hear when they can fit me in to have it fixed. It isn't urgent as I can still use my car: just a darn nuisance. Myfanwy, you asked how the garage ceiling repairs were going: the answer is that they're not, I'm afraid. I have rung three ceiling repair places: only one has turned up (about 5.30 pm Friday), and another one is supposed to come at midday today. The third one has all the measurements, etc., provided by the assessor, and says he will phone me with a quote. So I live in hope that the remainder of the ceiling won't fall before someone gets around to removing it and getting the new one in place. Now to phone the dentist to have my filling replaced. Wishing all my TP friends a good week, as pain-free as possible, and hoping that July will be a happier month for all. Darowil, I have seen whipped cream in a spray can in the dairy section of Coles: never tried it, though.
-----------------------------
Althea......what a long drawn out ordeal trying to just get the estimators there to give you a quote on your garage. Hope it isn't too high $$$. Then getting the car fixed too and on top of it all having to go to the dentist. Hope you are managing to keep your spirits up. Yes, we need a good July.
Daralene
_________________________________
Althea- not sure if I replied to this earlier- I had feared the garage saga would be a long winded affair- some times there are uses to having a bloke ring them- I have to do it all here because Fale although willing can not [after his accident] speak well enough in English. Hope the tooth is OK!

nana J
-----------------------------
Myfanwy,..... you will have to use your low, low voice when you call and sound very authoritative. :lol: I love it that you make your own bread and I just read that you and your daughter make your own ice cream. That is the best ever and you know there are no unwanted chemicals in it. Here's to you and all the wonderful homemade things you do. Yes, DH reads aloud and I get to relax and listen. Now we are reading Fire Your Doctor, by a doctor, and Small is Beautiful. Of course the Fire Your Doctor is about preventative medicine and getting yourself so healthy you won't need him. We hope we can do that and are trying to. It was interesting in Small is Beautiful that it talked in one section about work being a beautiful thing and joy from the work. I think many knitters/crocheters/tatters, spinners, quilters, artists, musicians, get to enjoy their work while using their creativity. I know it sure is fun sharing it here. I musn't neglect all our wonderful cooks too!!!
Had to laugh when you talked about the woman who believed things just because they were in a book. Thank goodness I learned that just because someone writes it doesn't make it true
Daralene
__________________________________
Doris T.......I never knew about the reduced Senior train fare so thanks for the tip. Will look into that. For our 50th anniversary we plan on taking a trip across Canada and up to Alaska if we can save enough. That tip will help. :thumbup: 
Daralene
___________________________________
Thanks, for the recipes, Hope your rain lasts, we are burning out here in Colorado

joannelee
-------------------------------
Joannelee....Sure hope you will be ok. So much tragedy with fires and flooding this year. Be well and stay safe. Prayers for all of you and the firefighters.
Daralene 
__________________________________
Sorlenna........Thank goodness your daughter fared ok with the storms. With it being so close to the baby being born she sure doesn't need to suffer the loss of a home or being hurt. I think it was Marianne's relative and one of Dreamweaver's relatives that have suffered terribly with loss of home and possessions. 
__________________________________
June was the coldest for 5 years and the wetest for 7 years, but if you combine them it was the coldest and wettest for 56 years- meaning it is the coldest and wetest June I have ever known.
darowil
------------------------------
Darowil......this sure seems like a year for extremes, whether it be dry, wet, hot or cold. Hope you slept well and had a nice feather duvet to stay warm.
Daralene
_____________________________
Have you seen the robots that they are assembling for use in people's homes? They are used for people who are in some sort of mental handicap to remind them of things. I guess it works but not really sure how.

I was watching the show Dogs with Jobs on tv last evening. It showed one handicapped girl about 12 years old who was in need of care 24/7 due to her epilepsy. They got a dog and it was her constant companion. The dog would "hover" over the child when she was about to have a seizure, thus alerting her parents/teachers/church people, etc. that she was about to have one. The girl was mostly confined to a wheelchair and the dog would help her with that and assist her to get up and so on with the activities of daily living. Remarkable things!!!

Well the heat is building up outside and inside too. Must put the a/c on. Supposed to get thunderstorms here today.

We had our little Canada Day Parade. They line up outside my house. My little Lucky was going crazy and was totally thinking she should go and check out the 4 horses we had in it this year. First year for horses. Riding stables opened up a few months ago here in town. Baseball games were cancelled -- too hot and humid to risk anyone's health. Fireworks were grand and huge!
5mmdpns
-------------------------------------------
5mmdpns.........no I haven't seen the robots to help people with their memory. I must be counting on the TP to keep me up on things :thumbup: Fascinating. Wonder if it would be useful with Alzheimers too. Perhaps more in the earlier stages?

Amazing how animals can sense things like seizures, cancer, diabetes, and guide us if we are blind. I know a lady with bad fibromyalgia and she has to have a guide dog to keep her from falling as her balance is so bad with her muscles. Once when I was going out to dinner with a friend at the highest spot here there was a huge buck right in front of the car just staring at us. We stopped and looked and thought how beautiful he was. Well, he was saying, what are you, crazy.....don't go up there, there's an earthquake coming. The animals sensed it, but not us. Sounds like it was a fascinating program.

Glad you enjoyed your fireworks and had some horses in your parade for Canada Day.
Daralene

Laughing at the wild Haggis and thankful for the info on cricket. So much fun to share different things from different cultures. :thumbup: My son played soccer/football when he was little. We have LaCrosse teams, but I haven't seen any cricket teams over here yet. Oh yes, and we have hockey. Reminds me, hope all our Canadians enjoyed their holiday!!!

Daralene


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> No Cool Whip for me, and no margarine. If I don't quit reading all the emails I get from Prevention, there is going to be nothing left to eat.


I love the sprays. I use it on my toast every morning.


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> Houses in other countries are always interesting to me. I wonder why we would have something different from anywhere else? And why those places would have something different from another country? It's a fact, though.


I think we had lots of woods, so those would have been cut for houses. I don't think they did in England, so stone.


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't know why we have double-hung windows and houses in the UK have windows that tilt out, or casement windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Casement windows are quite common here in the older houses as well. I hate 'em, though!
Click to expand...

I think they are more efficient, so good for utilities.


----------



## Pontuf

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY !!!! :-D


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy - summer house - my grandma had a summer kitchen where they cooked with kerosine and turned the cook stove off for the summer.

would your summer house be the same thing?

sam



myfanwy said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - "bosque up and down" - i need a translation - cna't seem to wrap my mind around it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> The bosque is the area of woodland/vegetation along the river (more trees grow there closer to the water). Bosque is a Spanish word for woodlands. I have some pics from the fall--will have to hunt one up.
> 
> This isn't as pretty as when all the trees have their fall colors (those seem to be on another drive), but you can see that the line of trees goes up and down the river.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lovely to see the pic. I still aver that the Rio Grande flood plain when in full flood has to be vast- but then a big river to us is the Clyde [Kawara] [Clutha] , Rangitata, Waimakariri, Waikato, and Wanganui in particular nothing of the length of your Mississippi- [Missouri? ] but they all sure can flood, and take out bridges and railway lines...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for KateB two pics from my childhood
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

great pictures jacki - were you in one of the balloons when you took the picture of the rio grande?

sam



Jacki said:


> Here are a couple more pictures of the Rio Grande near Albuquerque.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Mwyffanwy got up to make her bread- and myfanwy got so caught up on Sam's TP, she really needs to go do it!!! Boy we have had fun this weekend but for me this is early Tuesday, not yet light at 5.25 a.m., the corgi bless his heart is at my feet. Rufus the mutt has taken possession of my bed- I just wish he would remember I get cold FEET. if any one is interested my living daughter, Bronwen has a facebook site under
> BK Crafts and Keystones.
> you might be interested to see some of what is being made in 'shaky city' [Christchurch which had the deadly earthquake back February last year- just before the Japanese earthquake and the big Tsunami that is now washing debris on your western shores]
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - you have a blog? where do i find it? and why did i not know this - have you mentioned it and i just missed it?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> The link to my blog is in my signature, though I am horrible at keeping it current...  I mean to update, and then I get distracted...so you all remind me to do that once in a while, will you, please?
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil - 2am?!! Get to your bed! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going Mummy- but why is Myfanwy allowed to stay up? lol It is even later in NZ! Shutting down as soon as I send this. And I've had my read so I just need to slip into my warm bed (well if my husband has done his job and warmed it for me!).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had the impression Myfanwy had already been to bed and up again to do her baking. Don't you get up very, very early?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> myfanwy gets up v.v. early usually on bread baking duty- but the mouths she has to feed today are just her own and Ringo and Rufus.
> 
> Marge! do you have experience with a naughty entire male who has started 'spotting'? we are trying to work on 'cleanliness' but this is one behaviour I have not previously encountered. I have come to the conclusion that the Cardigan may be feistier than the Pembroke but it could be the inevitable 'inbreeding' I would prefer to keep him entire although his Breeder does not want to 'use ' him.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------
Myfanwy.........love your daughters site. She is so creative, just like her mother. I'm sure that's who encouraged her and gave her the right genes :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

dandylion said:


> ("I'll show my ignorance. I thought "haggis" was a food."
> Dori Sage )
> 
> My ignorance is showing worse than yours, dori Sage, as I thought that haggis was a BEER ! dandylion/sue


Dandylion, you had me laughing. Especially with the saying where you sign off. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Doris T......so glad you feel things with your husband are moving in the right direction. Now for it to continue that way.
> _____________________________
> Althea wrote:
> Hi, folks, and happy Canada Day (although I suspect most Canadians have retired for the night). It's 10.10 a.m. on Monday in Adelaide. I've just returned from taking my car to the crash repairers again, this time so that the insurance co. assessors can approve the repairers' quotation. Fortunately, the quote was accepted and it's now a matter of waiting to hear when they can fit me in to have it fixed. It isn't urgent as I can still use my car: just a darn nuisance. Myfanwy, you asked how the garage ceiling repairs were going: the answer is that they're not, I'm afraid. I have rung three ceiling repair places: only one has turned up (about 5.30 pm Friday), and another one is supposed to come at midday today. The third one has all the measurements, etc., provided by the assessor, and says he will phone me with a quote. So I live in hope that the remainder of the ceiling won't fall before someone gets around to removing it and getting the new one in place. Now to phone the dentist to have my filling replaced. Wishing all my TP friends a good week, as pain-free as possible, and hoping that July will be a happier month for all. Darowil, I have seen whipped cream in a spray can in the dairy section of Coles: never tried it, though.
> -----------------------------
> Althea......what a long drawn out ordeal trying to just get the estimators there to give you a quote on your garage. Hope it isn't too high $$$. Then getting the car fixed too and on top of it all having to go to the dentist. Hope you are managing to keep your spirits up. Yes, we need a good July.
> Daralene
> _________________________________
> Althea- not sure if I replied to this earlier- I had feared the garage saga would be a long winded affair- some times there are uses to having a bloke ring them- I have to do it all here because Fale although willing can not [after his accident] speak well enough in English. Hope the tooth is OK!
> 
> nana J
> -----------------------------
> Myfanwy,..... you will have to use your low, low voice when you call and sound very authoritative. :lol: I love it that you make your own bread and I just read that you and your daughter make your own ice cream. That is the best ever and you know there are no unwanted chemicals in it. Here's to you and all the wonderful homemade things you do. Yes, DH reads aloud and I get to relax and listen. Now we are reading Fire Your Doctor, by a doctor, and Small is Beautiful. Of course the Fire Your Doctor is about preventative medicine and getting yourself so healthy you won't need him. We hope we can do that and are trying to. It was interesting in Small is Beautiful that it talked in one section about work being a beautiful thing and joy from the work. I think many knitters/crocheters/tatters, spinners, quilters, artists, musicians, get to enjoy their work while using their creativity. I know it sure is fun sharing it here. I musn't neglect all our wonderful cooks too!!!
> Had to laugh when you talked about the woman who believed things just because they were in a book. Thank goodness I learned that just because someone writes it doesn't make it true
> Daralene
> __________________________________
> Doris T.......I never knew about the reduced Senior train fare so thanks for the tip. Will look into that. For our 50th anniversary we plan on taking a trip across Canada and up to Alaska if we can save enough. That tip will help. :thumbup:
> Daralene
> ___________________________________
> Thanks, for the recipes, Hope your rain lasts, we are burning out here in Colorado
> 
> joannelee
> -------------------------------
> Joannelee....Sure hope you will be ok. So much tragedy with fires and flooding this year. Be well and stay safe. Prayers for all of you and the firefighters.
> Daralene
> __________________________________
> Sorlenna........Thank goodness your daughter fared ok with the storms. With it being so close to the baby being born she sure doesn't need to suffer the loss of a home or being hurt. I think it was Marianne's relative and one of Dreamweaver's relatives that have suffered terribly with loss of home and possessions.
> __________________________________
> June was the coldest for 5 years and the wetest for 7 years, but if you combine them it was the coldest and wettest for 56 years- meaning it is the coldest and wetest June I have ever known.
> darowil
> ------------------------------
> Darowil......this sure seems like a year for extremes, whether it be dry, wet, hot or cold. Hope you slept well and had a nice feather duvet to stay warm.
> Daralene
> _____________________________
> Have you seen the robots that they are assembling for use in people's homes? They are used for people who are in some sort of mental handicap to remind them of things. I guess it works but not really sure how.
> 
> I was watching the show Dogs with Jobs on tv last evening. It showed one handicapped girl about 12 years old who was in need of care 24/7 due to her epilepsy. They got a dog and it was her constant companion. The dog would "hover" over the child when she was about to have a seizure, thus alerting her parents/teachers/church people, etc. that she was about to have one. The girl was mostly confined to a wheelchair and the dog would help her with that and assist her to get up and so on with the activities of daily living. Remarkable things!!!
> 
> Well the heat is building up outside and inside too. Must put the a/c on. Supposed to get thunderstorms here today.
> 
> We had our little Canada Day Parade. They line up outside my house. My little Lucky was going crazy and was totally thinking she should go and check out the 4 horses we had in it this year. First year for horses. Riding stables opened up a few months ago here in town. Baseball games were cancelled -- too hot and humid to risk anyone's health. Fireworks were grand and huge!
> 5mmdpns
> -------------------------------------------
> 5mmdpns.........no I haven't seen the robots to help people with their memory. I must be counting on the TP to keep me up on things :thumbup: Fascinating. Wonder if it would be useful with Alzheimers too. Perhaps more in the earlier stages?
> 
> Amazing how animals can sense things like seizures, cancer, diabetes, and guide us if we are blind. I know a lady with bad fibromyalgia and she has to have a guide dog to keep her from falling as her balance is so bad with her muscles. Once when I was going out to dinner with a friend at the highest spot here there was a huge buck right in front of the car just staring at us. We stopped and looked and thought how beautiful he was. Well, he was saying, what are you, crazy.....don't go up there, there's an earthquake coming. The animals sensed it, but not us. Sounds like it was a fascinating program.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your fireworks and had some horses in your parade for Canada Day.
> Daralene
> 
> Laughing at the wild Haggis and thankful for the info on cricket. So much fun to share different things from different cultures. :thumbup: My son played soccer/football when he was little. We have LaCrosse teams, but I haven't seen any cricket teams over here yet. Oh yes, and we have hockey. Reminds me, hope all our Canadians enjoyed their holiday!!!
> 
> Daralene


refering to truth as written- I was astounded in a library to find shelves full of the Mills and Boon, Barbara Cartland, can't recall the other perpetrators of the 'soft women's porn' I had had to buy from second hand shops when I was recovering from my MBD, well aware of the trash I was gathering- but it was the only level my brain would function at, at the time- I eventually sold them all off to another second hand shop- at a ridiculous financial loss!!! MM Kaye is excellent value- who dunnits, fictional writing about India, a brilliant children's book- 'The Ordinary Princess'. what got me was that people believing the bible to be literal truth, had not realised there was also this category of 'fiction'...


----------



## Jacki

thewren said:


> great pictures jacki - were you in one of the balloons when you took the picture of the rio grande?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple more pictures of the Rio Grande near Albuquerque.
Click to expand...

Not that pic, but somewhere....I do have pictures of the flight my DH and I took during a Christmas vacation. Being in a balloon is one of the most fascinating things I've ever done. Winter is a good time to fly as the air is cold enough. It was a private ride (just the pilot and us) and lasted for a couple of hours. We "splashed down" in the Rio Grande several times. That is a game the pilots like to do...kind of scary, but then you take flight just as soon as you hit the water. It was exciting! I'd do it again in a heartbeat, and I've got height issues! It is more like floating than anything else I've experienced. We have several friends with balloons, so the opportunity does exist...just haven't done it again. Kind of expensive too.


----------



## Sorlenna

mjs said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't know why we have double-hung windows and houses in the UK have windows that tilt out, or casement windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Casement windows are quite common here in the older houses as well. I hate 'em, though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they are more efficient, so good for utilities.
Click to expand...

Perhaps the newer ones...I can always see the drapes blowing from the drafts in ours, winter or summer!


----------



## iamsam

what fun - something to put in my bucketlist.

sam



Jacki said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> great pictures jacki - were you in one of the balloons when you took the picture of the rio grande?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple more pictures of the Rio Grande near Albuquerque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that pic, but somewhere....I do have pictures of the flight my DH and I took during a Christmas vacation. Being in a balloon is one of the most fascinating things I've ever done. Winter is a good time to fly as the air is cold enough. It was a private ride (just the pilot and us) and lasted for a couple of hours. We "splashed down" in the Rio Grande several times. That is a game the pilots like to do...kind of scary, but then you take flight just as soon as you hit the water. It was exciting! I'd do it again in a heartbeat, and I've got height issues! It is more like floating than anything else I've experienced. We have several friends with balloons, so the opportunity does exist...just haven't done it again. Kind of expensive too.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't know why we have double-hung windows and houses in the UK have windows that tilt out, or casement windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Casement windows are quite common here in the older houses as well. I hate 'em, though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they are more efficient, so good for utilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the newer ones...I can always see the drapes blowing from the drafts in ours, winter or summer!
Click to expand...

Yes, I think age probably makes a big difference. I think the idea probably is that you can get them to be tighter.


----------



## iamsam

you people talking about windows - does your computer show window fixing ads underneath the last post.

sam



mjs said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't know why we have double-hung windows and houses in the UK have windows that tilt out, or casement windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Casement windows are quite common here in the older houses as well. I hate 'em, though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they are more efficient, so good for utilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the newer ones...I can always see the drapes blowing from the drafts in ours, winter or summer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I think age probably makes a big difference. I think the idea probably is that you can get them to be tighter.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Daralene, it is amazing what those "unintelligent" animals know! I know that my dog (mini schnauzer) has woken me up in the middle of the night and then pestered me until I finally took my blood sugar reading. Another time she would not let me fall asleep even though I got upset with her for keeping me awake. I finally took a blood sugar reading then too. Both times they were in the range where in another half hour, I would have fallen into a diabetic coma. She did sense that I was drifting on my way out of this world and did something about it. hmmmm, guess I love the little dog to bits!!! haha, God always gives us something to help us through a crisis. This Tea Party is good for what ails each of us, and sometimes we need it more at times than at other times!


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> you people talking about windows - does your computer show window fixing ads underneath the last post.
> 
> sam


Of course! I noticed that when I first joined the forum--I think the site uses key words to select ads for the pages. Interesting.


----------



## daralene

jheiens said:


> And by all means, if you are reading this and have not dropped by to say hello to us at the Tea Party, do come by and tell us about yourself. The Tea Party has an open invitation to all and we would love to expand our virtual family!!!


Well, if any one actually would like to know some things about me and my family as 5mmdpns has said, I'm happy to share:

My husband I have 2 daughters, 3 grandsons and 1 GGD. We seem to have landed in NE Ohio for the duration after relocating around the US for most of the nearly 50 years we've been married.

Youngest daughter and her son, the youngest GS, have lived with us for much of his life. The last 1 1/2 years, he has undergone numerous surgeries to correct the skeletal effects of the CP he was born with. He is a bright, witty middle schooler who does extremely well academically in spite of the autism spectrum diagnosis.

The two older GSs are 20 and 21; they live in MO USA and AZ USA. One is working in a residential MRDD facility and the older is furthering his education in auto and other gasoline engines.

I enjoy knitting, quilting (whole cloth), and cooking. I have been an adult Bible study teacher for many years--almost as many years as I was a school teacher in quite a few States as we moved around the country due to military and plastics industry employment.

I have learned to trust several of you to provide the supportive, intelligent advice to anyone who asks.

I did find many of Dave's posts very interesting and informative.

We live in a small, rural community and such places tend to be very close-knit and not necessarily open to welcoming outsiders (until at least the 2nd generation LOL) so communities such as this one are breaths of fresh air for many of us. Thank you. Joy[/quote]
---------------------------------------------
Hi Joy.......what a switch from your community to KP and the Tea Party. Hope instead of a second generation if is just a "second" till you feel welcome here.

So glad your grandson is bright and witty with his challenges. Some of these children are true heroes/heroines meeting challenges every day that we can't imagine. Your admiration for him must be great. There are a few on here that just had surgery and can really empathize with the pain he must have gone through with skeletal surgeries.

I see you got your granddaughter. We have 2 grandsons and 1 granddaughter and I wonder how long they would have kept trying if they hadn't gotten their girl. :shock:

Whole cloth quilting, meaning the pattern is all in the quilting :?: Those are so beautiful. Do you have any photos you could post. We love photos too. NE Ohio. Are you the one I am going to wave at as I drive down Route 11?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Yah, Sam it does. Interestingly, when discussing Scotland and England, there were ads on for tourism in those countries! ahah, the computer knows what we are talking about, and here I thought we were behaving! hahah, and then when discussing the peaches, there were ads on about where to buy them! haha, this is too funny. Most times I usually ignore the ads, but then I started looking at a few!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Now there is an ad for replacement windows!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> myfanwy - summer house - my grandma had a summer kitchen where they cooked with kerosine and turned the cook stove off for the summer.
> 
> would your summer house be the same thing?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - "bosque up and down" - i need a translation - cna't seem to wrap my mind around it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> The bosque is the area of woodland/vegetation along the river (more trees grow there closer to the water). Bosque is a Spanish word for woodlands. I have some pics from the fall--will have to hunt one up.
> 
> This isn't as pretty as when all the trees have their fall colors (those seem to be on another drive), but you can see that the line of trees goes up and down the river.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lovely to see the pic. I still aver that the Rio Grande flood plain when in full flood has to be vast- but then a big river to us is the Clyde [Kawara] [Clutha] , Rangitata, Waimakariri, Waikato, and Wanganui in particular nothing of the length of your Mississippi- [Missouri? ] but they all sure can flood, and take out bridges and railway lines...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for KateB two pics from my childhood
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No I think my mother designed it as a retreat for her little daughter who loved to play in that part of the huge garden- I loved the trees of the wilderness area- which has all been cut down- so my childhood motor bike has been, swept away, and the little shred of forest where I played has been destroyed- the summer house was my retreat when it rained. My father had the sort of money to pay for one of Mum's carpenters [taken under her wing] to have built it, although Mum's carpentery skills were such she could have built it herself- or it was a retreat from rain built by a previous owner- because it was at the edge of the tennis court- which unfortunately one of our Irish itinerant gardeners raked up- possibly deliberately as the Irish were wont to do at times. Life was tough after WWll...


----------



## Jacki

LOL yep about the ads.....something is always scanning for "keywords" and I do have the Home Depot Window Install showing along with another for Obama....and I don't recall anyone bringing up politics.  It is quite interesting to see what does pop up according to what we talk about. Interestingly enough...that is what keeps places like this free.


----------



## daralene

Tessadele said:


> Myfanwy, go to the bottom of the class!!! I'll come with you, I've just lost the longest post I've ever typed. and I don't know how. It's just gone!! GRRRRRR.
> 
> Tessa


Oh Tessa, that IS so frustrating  It takes so long to read and then answering. I literally am thinking I may just have to say hugs to everyone as I can't keep up either. After all you wrote to lose it. I've had it happen and I never did redo it. Just said a few things instead of redoing it all. Maybe if there's anyone on here you didn't reply to they will just know it was for them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Houses in other countries are always interesting to me. I wonder why we would have something different from anywhere else? And why those places would have something different from another country? It's a fact, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we had lots of woods, so those would have been cut for houses. I don't think they did in England, so stone.
Click to expand...

england built her timbers into her Ships


----------



## KatyNora

Jacki said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly we had a tremendous number of Mud brick houses in Central Otago- the Maori had burn't the forests in their quest for the Moa- which really did live here- a very large bird like an Emu or Ostrich are the closest I can think of- but this mean't that during the Gold Rush of the Victorian years there was little timber growing large enough for construction of anything [I am talking of the South Island] unlike the Kauri trees of the North Island which built San Francisco and explains why the fires after the 1906 Earthquake were so devastating- it was largely our Kauri forests going up in smoke! I digress...
> around Otago there is very little historic building left- because when the gold ran out the miners would turn the sluices on the settlements - and consequently the mud returned to the ground they had dug it from!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Houses in other countries are always interesting to me. I wonder why we would have something different from anywhere else? And why those places would have something different from another country? It's a fact, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I find those interesting, too! I think one reason we have so much adobe here is that the people used what they had to hand--not many trees for building wooden structures, but some time back, I went to a really interesting lecture on how adobe is used in other countries. Fascinating stuff, our ways of building!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll just use this post to say Myfanwy: Love the pictures you sent. You and your cousin are awesome!!!! The background of your childhood memories...well...stunning is all I can say!!! Thank you so much for a peek into your life and surroundings. You have given me a much needed geographical and historical education. I just can't thank you enough!!!!!!!
> 
> This is the most fun I've had cleaning my house I can remember!
Click to expand...

  :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Tessadele said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading & reading, trying to catch up, but every time I look away to something else someone or a lot of "someones" gets on & makes it grow so fast I can't keep up. I mean to answer so many posts, but wait politely to see if any one else has done so, then I can't remember who said what.........
> 
> signed, frustrated of Emsworth.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear 'frustrated of Emsworth' how are you ,dearest one? I know the knee will be playing up- and can't recall what the weather bug said about Gt Missenden, which is not quite you but I have it up for my sister-in-law- she poor darling is devastated at the loss July of Hubby [brother of the x] last July [cancer of the bowel] they had about 56 years together. How is your Brother? signed chilly in the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The weather here is one of the things I was talking about on the post I lost. It is terrible, wet & windy, not fit to be called summer & they predict it will go well through July before it improves. The problem is all my arthritic joints start playing up in the damp, so despite my pain meds conversation is punctuated with Ooohs! & Aarrhs! & a little unsavoury language to accompany them. It seems the only bit that doesn't hurt is the artificial hip. I will tease you now by saying it's part of the EDS I suffer from. Just another acronym!!
> My brother is maintaining improvement in his speech but is still very crippled & I think unlikely to ever walk again. We will just have to wait & see.
> 
> Hope Fale starts to enjoy his holiday more, he is probably missing you terribly, particularly when he gets confused by his short memory. He'll need a lot of hugs when he gets home,
> 
> Tessa.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------
So sorry to hear about your arthritis being so painful. Someone told me they could cure mine and I asked how. They said I should move to Arizona.

Glad your brother is maintaining his speech improvement, but terrible that he might not be able to walk again. Hope he can be understood as that is so important. Sending prayers his way.
Daralene


----------



## daralene

Jacki said:


> Glad to hear you say "we don't "do" offended in this TP" Kate. I've been reading/contributing to it since Dave 1st started it, so I do know some people have been offended. It happens. It is in the past. But, I will say that everyone this weekend has been marvelous!!!!!!! So far my favorite point of confusion this weekend was regarding Cool Whip. It made me laugh so hard. Wired Magazine has a section called "what is it made of." A few months ago they "decoded" what Cool Whip is....and if you ever read it, you probably won't eat it again.
> 
> Love this forum, brag about y'all to my friends and fellow knitters. You are such a wonderful informative community! I truly treasure reading everything....especially when I don't understand how things are in different countries... Just love it! Thank you....everyone for being here!!!


I don't eat Cool Whip but interesting about you saying if we knew what it was made of we wouldn't eat it. Is it all chemicals?
So glad you like the forum. I just joined in...let's see..April and am newer than that to the Tea Party. I already feel like I have dear friends on here :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

I admit defeat. I can't keep up. I need one of those robots they were talking about that helps with memory. It can stand right here by the computer and help me. Now if it speed reads, that would help too :XD: LOL

I do apologize if I don't reply to someone. I will try to get it all read.


----------



## daralene

KateB said:


> Dori, you're right it is a food. There has always been a joke over here (usually perpetrated on 'foreigners') that the haggis is a wild animal which runs about in the Highlands. :lol:


Kate......when we get to understand the jokes of a foreign country we are really understanding the culture more. Thanks to all of you we will be in the know :wink:

Myfanwy's explanation covers it all. I can't find it right now but she said it is all the parts you thought you would never eat. Not a quote, but hope it's on the right track.


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ The only haggis I'd heard of before was the food (which I likely would not eat). I wonder if the wild/running haggis is something like the "snipe" I knew in my youth (snipe hunting=taking someone out in the woods, handing him/her a bag to catch the snipes...then saying you're going out to find and chase them to him/her and actually leaving them standing there alone until they figure it out...a strange practical joke we played on our friends when we were kids).
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who found a psoting she made two hour ago saying she was going to bed? And is about to try- somehow I haven't made ti yet! But it has warmed up- it is now 5 above freezing point.
> And you just might be right about the haggis.
> 
> Dori, maybe it was pulling its leg that makes them have one leg longer than the other. After all Lemarch said that because one giraffe stretched its neck to reach a high leaf its offspring had longer necks. And so with the haggis, after having its leg pulled all the offspring had one longer leg. Believe that if you will (actually Lemarchs theory was a theory put forward around the time of Darwin. Mind you I might have spelt the name of hte guy wrong.). The rest of it- well I said it was time for bed didn't I- it is 2 am down here.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------
Darowil, you sure are up late....the wee hours of the morning for you. You really made me laugh when you say:
maybe it was pulling its leg that makes them have one leg longer than the other.

You know last Tea Party we had a band with singers, the so low you couldn't hear them, and now I think we could get a comedy routine. Some great humor on here. Just don't go pulling my let.......Oh wait........if we did both of them I might get taller.
:shock: And as you sleep.....the party goes on.....but you aren't forgotten :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

dandylion said:


> ("I'll show my ignorance. I thought "haggis" was a food."
> Dori Sage )
> 
> My ignorance is showing worse than yours, dori Sage, as I thought that haggis was a BEER ! dandylion/sue


Aaaah, but now you know. :idea: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil - 2am?!! Get to your bed! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going Mummy- but why is Myfanwy allowed to stay up? lol It is even later in NZ! Shutting down as soon as I send this. And I've had my read so I just need to slip into my warm bed (well if my husband has done his job and warmed it for me!).
Click to expand...

Now this is too funny. Sounds like my grandkids. :lol: Ok Myfanwy, hope you are sleeping soundly. You need your energy for when Fale gets home and just to keep up with the TP.

Meant to mention that I love it that you and Fale read together too. That is very special that he reads in his language and then you in yours. Beautiful.


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - "bosque up and down" - i need a translation - cna't seem to wrap my mind around it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> The bosque is the area of woodland/vegetation along the river (more trees grow there closer to the water). Bosque is a Spanish word for woodlands. I have some pics from the fall--will have to hunt one up.
> 
> This isn't as pretty as when all the trees have their fall colors (those seem to be on another drive), but you can see that the line of trees goes up and down the river.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lovely to see the pic. I still aver that the Rio Grande flood plain when in full flood has to be vast- but then a big river to us is the Clyde [Kawara] [Clutha] , Rangitata, Waimakariri, Waikato, and Wanganui in particular nothing of the length of your Mississippi- [Missouri? ] but they all sure can flood, and take out bridges and railway lines...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for KateB two pics from my childhood
Click to expand...

Great pictures Julie. Must have been wonderful to find your summer house still there! Beautiful bit of the country, but then I'm biased! :lol:


----------



## daralene

thewren said:


> daralene - now you've done it - went to the web site - read about the rumba - ordered the rumba - can hardly wait for it to get here. with my emphasema and copd it is really difficult for me to use a sweeper - and i have been thinking about getting one. i'm excited. wonder what the cats will think about it. how noisey are they? did i say i am so anxious to get it. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knew I forgot something.. :lol: Daralene I have one of the Roomba's.. I LOVE IT!!!!! I would appreciate the website that you order the batteries though, Bobby is the name of ours.. he kind f bobs a bit when he rolls around. ;-) Oh and he has one of the mini TY baby things from a McDonald's happy meal, it's a wolf, anyway, that is velcro'd to him, my DS did it, said the wolf would be it's guide. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is too cute with the McD happy meal wolf guiding him around. See, notice I said him instead of it. Wow, that is great that you love it. Let me see if I can find the site:
> Ok, try here: http://store.irobot.com/shop/index.jsp?categoryId=2174944
> It should show you photos in each category. Pick the right series and you should be able to order your battery. If you have trouble let me know.
> 
> That sure was some wind and storm that blew in. Too bad about your plants all taking such a beating and the mess it created. Hope your umbrella is still useable.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Wow Sam, that was fast on the draw. My mom has COPD too and she loves hers. I hope you will love yours as much. It isn't really loud. I couldn't get over all it picked up, but it has to be emptied each time you use it. It talks to you..one type of beep if it is full, another type if it is stuck. If you don't give it attention when it asks for it then you have to search for it with no beeping to help you. If you don't like it I will hide in shame, so please like it. The nice thing is with getting under the couch and chairs, beds, etc., it may help you if dust is an issue at all. Hope you got one that returns home at night and goes to bed on the charger when it is done working. If not you will have to put it to bed. May this make life a little easier for you :thumbup: An early Christmas. You are on New Zealand time.


----------



## Tessadele

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Houses in other countries are always interesting to me. I wonder why we would have something different from anywhere else? And why those places would have something different from another country? It's a fact, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we had lots of woods, so those would have been cut for houses. I don't think they did in England, so stone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> england built her timbers into her Ships
Click to expand...

They put quite a bit of timber in my house too. I'm hoping this wet weather will make the wood moist again, it seems to have dried up so much in the last few years. We have sash windows that go up & down, the one in the bedroom is always open, a few of the others are gradually being replaced with double glazing; I like fresh air when I'm under warm duvets but prefer to be warm when sitting or working downstairs.

Once again we have super photos, I think they make this site so interesting, please keep them coming. I love your "little" play house & the pictures of you on your holiday, isn't it lovely to revisit places of our youth? The river pictures are good too, I'd love to see the autumn colours. We seem to be getting better colours here as the councils are planting more deciduous & fewer evergreen trees. i must try to post some photos myself but I'm not very computer savvy.

Isn't it funny how they latch on to the subjects of our conversation> Quite eerie until you get used to it. When my partner borrows my laptop I know what he's been looking at because ads come up for parts for model aeroplanes or boat insurance. I keep my eye on what he's googling!!! That's how I can guess what I"m getting for Xmas.

Tessa


----------



## daralene

StellaK said:


> Thank you all for your welcomes. I just finished wrapping for the mail, a prayer shawl for my DIL. I will send it this AM along with two swap packages. Then I am going to start a Christmas project.


That shawl will probably get used while she is undergoing her treatments. How thoughtful of you.


----------



## daralene

dandylion said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neice is married into a Mexican family and the grandmother, who does not give her salsa recipe out, gave it to Renee. I am going to share it with the Tea Party. She says it is really simple, so here it is:
> 
> dozen roma tomatoes and diced them well,
> 2 bunches of green onions also diced well,
> 2-3 cloves of garlic finely diced,
> anywhere from 1-4 jalapenos finely diced depending on the heat (the darker yellow the vein the hotter the pepper will be),
> and 1/2 a bunch of cilantro finely diced.
> I do not de-seed anything.
> Then salt, pepper, and lime/lemon juice to taste.
> 
> So simple and so good. Check the pepper and make sure it isn't too hot for you. I would deseed it! But use gloves!!!!
> If you don't already know, you need to know you can burn yourself with the peppers. Find a different type of pepper if you don't like heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, daralene, for this authentic recipe. It's nice to have measurements. I usually don't measure and don't de-seed either.
> This is sort of how I make it, too. Love a lLARGE bunch of cilantro, and sometimes I like to just use the pickled jalapeños that com in a jar, along with regular green peppers. ( that's for those of us who like it mild to medium.  dandylion/sue
Click to expand...

Yes, I would like the whole bunch of cilantro also and might add some black olives. My favorites are the jalapenos in the jar too. No burned fingers and I love the pickled flavor ones like you.


----------



## dandylion

daralene said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ("I'll show my ignorance. I thought "haggis" was a food."
> Dori Sage )
> 
> My ignorance is showing worse than yours, dori Sage, as I thought that haggis was a BEER ! dandylion/sue
> 
> 
> 
> Dandylion, you had me laughing. Especially with the saying where you sign off. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Glad you got a chuckle, daralene. If you meant :
I can stand what I know. Its what I dont know that frightens me. 
The funny thing is that there are so many times when I can't decide which of those two that my opinion pertains to, but I ALWAYS seem to have an opinion  dandylion/sue


----------



## daralene

gracieanne said:


> Greetings to all!
> I have also been a lurker for the most part but I read the TP each and every week and follow everyone's triumphs and ills and cheer you all on, however silently.
> Being a foodie, I love the recipes as much as the knitting talk.
> 
> Joe P - I've made your potato salad twice, and received rave reviews each time. Thank you, thank you! I tell everyone that the recipe is from my friend Joe P and the Sharpsteen/Crider family!
> 
> I hope all who are ailing get well and stay ahead of the pain.
> My thoughts and love go out to you all and to the dear ones who have lost homes and property in the fires.
> 
> Sam, you are truly a trooper to take over as host and you are doing a fabulous job!


-----------------------------------
gracieanne.........is the dog in your avatar your dog???? I had a bassett and her name was Angel and she was just that, an angel. She was so soft and warm and cuddly. When I would have a migraine she would come lie flat on me with her head going up toward my neck. If this is your dog what is the name and how old? I also had a dog that looked something like Pammies. Mine was a black lab. We lived on a farm when we had these dogs. along with a rabbit, guinea pig, and a cat that came when it was called like a dog. We won't talk about my farming efforts though other than to say I worked myself to death to feed all the wild animals in Upstate New York.


----------



## Tessadele

Daralene, you 're right, when we can understand their sense of humour we get closer to understanding other cultures. When my DH was learning Spanish he read the Mexican papers, but always looked at the cartoons because he said when he could understand them he would be able to say he could speak Spanish & understand it.

Tessa


----------



## KateB

I can't believe how fast the chat is coming (or going?!) on here. You step away from the computer and bam!..... another 3 pages have been posted! I think this has been the best TP ever, Sam. :thumbup: 
Off to bed now (10.40pm here), so don't talk too much whilst I'm asleep or I'll never get through all the pages tomorrow!
G'night all, Kate x


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> you people talking about windows - does your computer show window fixing ads underneath the last post.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't know why we have double-hung windows and houses in the UK have windows that tilt out, or casement windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Casement windows are quite common here in the older houses as well. I hate 'em, though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they are more efficient, so good for utilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the newer ones...I can always see the drapes blowing from the drafts in ours, winter or summer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I think age probably makes a big difference. I think the idea probably is that you can get them to be tighter.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I pay absolutely no attention to anything but the posts, so they are lost on me.


----------



## daralene

Tessadele said:


> Daralene, you 're right, when we can understand their sense of humour we get closer to understanding other cultures. When my DH was learning Spanish he read the Mexican papers, but always looked at the cartoons because he said when he could understand them he would be able to say he could speak Spanish & understand it.
> 
> Tessa


And He was right. :thumbup: 
When I lived in Germany people knew my German had gotten good when I could laugh at the jokes and understand. I will admit there were many times before I knew the language that I laughed when everyone else did, felt like a dunce for a while, but eventually I actually laughed because I knew it was funny. Another sign that you understand a foreign language is when you start dreaming in the language.


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ The only haggis I'd heard of before was the food (which I likely would not eat). I wonder if the wild/running haggis is something like the "snipe" I knew in my youth (snipe hunting=taking someone out in the woods, handing him/her a bag to catch the snipes...then saying you're going out to find and chase them to him/her and actually leaving them standing there alone until they figure it out...a strange practical joke we played on our friends when we were kids).
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who found a psoting she made two hour ago saying she was going to bed? And is about to try- somehow I haven't made ti yet! But it has warmed up- it is now 5 above freezing point.
> And you just might be right about the haggis.
> 
> Dori, maybe it was pulling its leg that makes them have one leg longer than the other. After all Lemarch said that because one giraffe stretched its neck to reach a high leaf its offspring had longer necks. And so with the haggis, after having its leg pulled all the offspring had one longer leg. Believe that if you will (actually Lemarchs theory was a theory put forward around the time of Darwin. Mind you I might have spelt the name of hte guy wrong.). The rest of it- well I said it was time for bed didn't I- it is 2 am down here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------
> Darowil, you sure are up late....the wee hours of the morning for you. You really made me laugh when you say:
> maybe it was pulling its leg that makes them have one leg longer than the other.
> 
> You know last Tea Party we had a band with singers, the so low you couldn't hear them, and now I think we could get a comedy routine. Some great humor on here. Just don't go pulling my let.......Oh wait........if we did both of them I might get taller.
> :shock: And as you sleep.....the party goes on.....but you aren't forgotten :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I think the guy might be Lamarck.


----------



## mjs

Tessadele said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Houses in other countries are always interesting to me. I wonder why we would have something different from anywhere else? And why those places would have something different from another country? It's a fact, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we had lots of woods, so those would have been cut for houses. I don't think they did in England, so stone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> england built her timbers into her Ships
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They put quite a bit of timber in my house too. I'm hoping this wet weather will make the wood moist again, it seems to have dried up so much in the last few years. We have sash windows that go up & down, the one in the bedroom is always open, a few of the others are gradually being replaced with double glazing; I like fresh air when I'm under warm duvets but prefer to be warm when sitting or working downstairs.
> 
> Once again we have super photos, I think they make this site so interesting, please keep them coming. I love your "little" play house & the pictures of you on your holiday, isn't it lovely to revisit places of our youth? The river pictures are good too, I'd love to see the autumn colours. We seem to be getting better colours here as the councils are planting more deciduous & fewer evergreen trees. i must try to post some photos myself but I'm not very computer savvy.
> 
> Isn't it funny how they latch on to the subjects of our conversation> Quite eerie until you get used to it. When my partner borrows my laptop I know what he's been looking at because ads come up for parts for model aeroplanes or boat insurance. I keep my eye on what he's googling!!! That's how I can guess what I"m getting for Xmas.
> 
> Tessa
Click to expand...

Gradually you get more savvy one way or another.

I also want to be warm downstairs, but I leave the window fan in the bedroom upstairs running until it gets down to the forties in the fall. I love the warm covers, though it is a little hard to get up .


----------



## daralene

dandylion said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ("I'll show my ignorance. I thought "haggis" was a food."
> Dori Sage )
> 
> My ignorance is showing worse than yours, dori Sage, as I thought that haggis was a BEER ! dandylion/sue
> 
> 
> 
> Dandylion, you had me laughing. Especially with the saying where you sign off. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you got a chuckle, daralene. If you meant :
> I can stand what I know. Its what I dont know that frightens me.
> The funny thing is that there are so many times when I can't decide which of those two that my opinion pertains to, but I ALWAYS seem to have an opinion  dandylion/sue
Click to expand...

Yes, that's what I meant. Love it and love that you have an opinion. I agree, it is what we don't know that frightens me too. Or what I think I know but don't. :roll:


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ("I'll show my ignorance. I thought "haggis" was a food."
> Dori Sage )
> 
> My ignorance is showing worse than yours, dori Sage, as I thought that haggis was a BEER ! dandylion/sue
> 
> 
> 
> Dandylion, you had me laughing. Especially with the saying where you sign off. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you got a chuckle, daralene. If you meant :
> I can stand what I know. Its what I dont know that frightens me.
> The funny thing is that there are so many times when I can't decide which of those two that my opinion pertains to, but I ALWAYS seem to have an opinion  dandylion/sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's what I meant. Love it and love that you have an opinion. I agree, it is what we don't know that frightens me too. Or what I think I know but don't. :roll:
Click to expand...

your last sentence is really it. I have been horrified to find out some words did not mean what I was sure they did. I'm an editor in word of the day, and have gotten my comeuppance.


----------



## daralene

KatyNora said:


> StellaK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Marianne. This is a recurrence of the cancer, and is very extensive--lungs, bones. They cannot get her back in remission but hope to give her a few years with weekly chemo. I live in Idaho and feel so helpless as I am really too far away to do anything. It feels really good to have friends to pray for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Stella, I'll keep your DIL in my thoughts too. I know how difficult it is to watch someone you love go through this fight and feel unable to help them. But your love and support, even though from a distance, does help a great deal! Feel free to share with us any time you need to.
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear how extensive this is. We are losing too many to this disease. Yes, you must feel helpless and feel free to get on here and vent whenever you need to and get support.


----------



## dandylion

Jacki, I too, have issues, such as vertigo when I'm in at certain heights, but I love to fly so I was not at all sure I could appreciate the gift of a balloon ride from office staff some years ago. I felt that I had to go and be grateful for such a nice gift. Skeptical but grateful  
It was wonderful. Not as exciting as yours as we have not Rio Grande to bounce off of , but nice. It was just like walking out on a balcony and between blast of gas it was so quiet that we could talk to people on the ground in their back yards. No sense of going over on my nose that I sometimes feel on a mountain side. I really liked it. It was not private, but it was just a small group and really was delightful.

It was a memorable experience that I am truly grateful that I had, now  Cant' wait to see your pictures. I have none. They would just be of the city of Indianapolis anyway. dandylion/sue



Jacki said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> great pictures jacki - were you in one of the balloons when you took the picture of the rio grande?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple more pictures of the Rio Grande near Albuquerque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that pic, but somewhere....I do have pictures of the flight my DH and I took during a Christmas vacation. Being in a balloon is one of the most fascinating things I've ever done. Winter is a good time to fly as the air is cold enough. It was a private ride (just the pilot and us) and lasted for a couple of hours. We "splashed down" in the Rio Grande several times. That is a game the pilots like to do...kind of scary, but then you take flight just as soon as you hit the water. It was exciting! I'd do it again in a heartbeat, and I've got height issues! It is more like floating than anything else I've experienced. We have several friends with balloons, so the opportunity does exist...just haven't done it again. Kind of expensive too.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

mjs said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ("I'll show my ignorance. I thought "haggis" was a food."
> Dori Sage )
> 
> My ignorance is showing worse than yours, dori Sage, as I thought that haggis was a BEER ! dandylion/sue
> 
> 
> 
> Dandylion, you had me laughing. Especially with the saying where you sign off. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you got a chuckle, daralene. If you meant :
> I can stand what I know. Its what I dont know that frightens me.
> The funny thing is that there are so many times when I can't decide which of those two that my opinion pertains to, but I ALWAYS seem to have an opinion  dandylion/sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's what I meant. Love it and love that you have an opinion. I agree, it is what we don't know that frightens me too. Or what I think I know but don't. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your last sentence is really it. I have been horrified to find out some words did not mean what I was sure they did. I'm an editor in word of the day, and have gotten my comeuppance.
Click to expand...

Wow, mjs, learning so much today. I didn't know that about you. Uh oh...hope the comeuppance wasn't too horrible :shock:


----------



## daralene

thewren said:


> jackie - thanks - i need to show that to heidi - not that it will keep her from using it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> jackie - do you have an url for wired magazine?
> 
> sam
> 
> Wired Magazine has a section called "what is it made of." A few months ago they "decoded" what Cool Whip is....and if you ever read it, you probably won't eat it again.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/15.05/st_coolwhip.html
> Here is the link. Also, I've copy/pasted this particular item into a PDF so you can read it if the link doesn't work. If you go to wired.com, you can type in "what is it made of" and you will get a plethora of some pretty weird stuff. Hope y'all get a kick out of this.
> 
> Sam, we are not currently on fire anywhere I live. Had a small one about 20 miles from us last week, but the caught it quickly. We can get smoke from the "Bosque" which is in Albuquerque and is along the Rio Grande river (would be a stream to most people). It is a nature preserve, but some crazy human seems to set it on fire somewhere along the river several times a year. It is scary and can move extremely quickly in this drought. I thank God every day that we are safe, and pray for all those less fortunate than us. My heart is still bleeding (and probably always will) for anyone who is affected by forest/wildfires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, we used to use that. Haven't had it in years, thank goodness, but mom used to have it on hand. Must ahve been after I was married as I remember her making real whipped cream when I lived there, so hopefully we didn't have it for long. Good article. Thanks for the link.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

thewren said:


> holy moses am i really caught up - you people post faster than i can read - but don't stop - i love it.
> 
> need to go sit on the couch and finish frogging the baby sweater i was working on - almost finished when i noticed i dropped a stitch almost at the beginning. ugh tried to fix it but it just wasn't going to work and i just couldn't leave it. will be more careful.
> 
> hope everyone is staying cool.
> 
> sam


Oh Sam, and way back at the beginning. Hate it when that happens. Oh dear, you were caught up on pg. 54 and there are 59 now. I keep trying but can never catch up.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - "bosque up and down" - i need a translation - cna't seem to wrap my mind around it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> The bosque is the area of woodland/vegetation along the river (more trees grow there closer to the water). Bosque is a Spanish word for woodlands. I have some pics from the fall--will have to hunt one up.
> 
> This isn't as pretty as when all the trees have their fall colors (those seem to be on another drive), but you can see that the line of trees goes up and down the river.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lovely to see the pic. I still aver that the Rio Grande flood plain when in full flood has to be vast- but then a big river to us is the Clyde [Kawara] [Clutha] , Rangitata, Waimakariri, Waikato, and Wanganui in particular nothing of the length of your Mississippi- [Missouri? ] but they all sure can flood, and take out bridges and railway lines...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for KateB two pics from my childhood
Click to expand...

___________________________________________
This is the best TP ever. I actually get to see you Myfanwy. What a joy this is. Now I can put a face to the name. Love your long braids. So nice to see how happy you were on your visit back to Scotland.


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple more pictures of the Rio Grande near Albuquerque.
> 
> 
> 
> The aerial view really shows the bosque much better!
Click to expand...

Sorlenna and Jacki, thank you so much for the photos :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love it.


----------



## dandylion

Dandylion, you had me laughing. Especially with the saying where you sign off.
Glad you got a chuckle, daralene. If you meant :
I can stand what I know. Its what I dont know that frightens me.
The funny thing is that there are so many times when I can't decide which of those two that my opinion pertains to, but I ALWAYS seem to have an opinion dandylion/sue

Yes, that's what I meant. Love it and love that you have an opinion. I agree, it is what we don't know that frightens me too. Or what I think I know but don't.

your last sentence is really it. I have been horrified to find out some words did not mean what I was sure they did. I'm an editor in word of the day, and have gotten my comeuppance. 
mjs




That's impressive mjs. Well,I feel better that you. an editor has had some of the same problems that I have. Hate when that happens. I read somewhere that there is no worse moment in an argument than the one when you realize --- you're wrong.  sue


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple more pictures of the Rio Grande near Albuquerque.
> 
> 
> 
> The aerial view really shows the bosque much better!
Click to expand...

Sorlenna and Jacki, thank you so much for the photos :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love it.

Wannabear.....yes, houses in different countries look so different. You can tell you are in a different country and crossed a border even if there isn't a river. In upstate NY we have cobblestone houses that are made from all the little stones washed smooth from the lake. I will see if I can take some photos some time when I am out driving. They have some with some pretty intricate patterns using stones of different shapes and sizes. I love them.


----------



## Sorlenna

dandylion said:


> That's impressive mjs. Well,I feel better that you. an editor has had some of the same problems that I have. Hate when that happens. I read somewhere that there is no worse moment in an argument than the one when you realize --- you're wrong.  sue


Oh, I've had that experience, too, and as an English major, it can be quite embarrassing! Heh. I do use the dictionary quite a lot (used to read it for fun as a kid--what a nerd, eh?). I had a dear friend whose vocabulary would reach to the moon and back, and I was always asking him what particular things meant!


----------



## dandylion

Since my computer crashed a few weeks ago, I lost the wonderful spell checker I had that included a "look up" feature on it. I wonder if anyone knows of a free download that includes that feature. It has helped me a lot witht indecision as to weather I was thinking of the correct word -- -- or not  dandylion/sue



Sorlenna said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's impressive mjs. Well,I feel better that you. an editor has had some of the same problems that I have. Hate when that happens. I read somewhere that there is no worse moment in an argument than the one when you realize --- you're wrong.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I've had that experience, too, and as an English major, it can be quite embarrassing! Heh. I do use the dictionary quite a lot (used to read it for fun as a kid--what a nerd, eh?). I had a dear friend whose vocabulary would reach to the moon and back, and I was always asking him what particular things meant!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i got the top of the line daralene - for what i paid for it i think it should also do the laundry. lol

i am sure i will like it. anything to keep the dust and dog and cat hair up a little. regardless of what it picks up it will be more than i get up. i am just super anxious to get it.



daralene said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> daralene - now you've done it - went to the web site - read about the rumba - ordered the rumba - can hardly wait for it to get here. with my emphasema and copd it is really difficult for me to use a sweeper - and i have been thinking about getting one. i'm excited. wonder what the cats will think about it. how noisey are they? did i say i am so anxious to get it. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knew I forgot something.. :lol: Daralene I have one of the Roomba's.. I LOVE IT!!!!! I would appreciate the website that you order the batteries though, Bobby is the name of ours.. he kind f bobs a bit when he rolls around. ;-) Oh and he has one of the mini TY baby things from a McDonald's happy meal, it's a wolf, anyway, that is velcro'd to him, my DS did it, said the wolf would be it's guide. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is too cute with the McD happy meal wolf guiding him around. See, notice I said him instead of it. Wow, that is great that you love it. Let me see if I can find the site:
> Ok, try here: http://store.irobot.com/shop/index.jsp?categoryId=2174944
> It should show you photos in each category. Pick the right series and you should be able to order your battery. If you have trouble let me know.
> 
> That sure was some wind and storm that blew in. Too bad about your plants all taking such a beating and the mess it created. Hope your umbrella is still useable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Sam, that was fast on the draw. My mom has COPD too and she loves hers. I hope you will love yours as much. It isn't really loud. I couldn't get over all it picked up, but it has to be emptied each time you use it. It talks to you..one type of beep if it is full, another type if it is stuck. If you don't give it attention when it asks for it then you have to search for it with no beeping to help you. If you don't like it I will hide in shame, so please like it. The nice thing is with getting under the couch and chairs, beds, etc., it may help you if dust is an issue at all. Hope you got one that returns home at night and goes to bed on the charger when it is done working. If not you will have to put it to bed. May this make life a little easier for you :thumbup: An early Christmas. You are on New Zealand time.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

tessa - at least you don't need to hunt all over the house for it. maybe you should look up something you want and maybe he would take the hint.

sam


----------



## iamsam

dandylion said:


> I read somewhere that there is no worse moment in an argument than the one when you realize --- you're wrong.  sue


i'm so glad i never have that proplem. and if you believe that i have a bridge for sale. lol

sam


----------



## dandylion

thewren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that there is no worse moment in an argument than the one when you realize --- you're wrong.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so glad i never have that proplem. and if you believe that i have a bridge for sale. lol
> 
> sam
Click to expand...

I'd believe that Sam, if you hadn't been a husband at one time.  which reminds me ---- If a man speaks in a forest and there is no one to hear him ------- Is he still wrong? dandylion/sue


----------



## Jacki

Sorlenna said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's impressive mjs. Well,I feel better that you. an editor has had some of the same problems that I have. Hate when that happens. I read somewhere that there is no worse moment in an argument than the one when you realize --- you're wrong.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I've had that experience, too, and as an English major, it can be quite embarrassing! Heh. I do use the dictionary quite a lot (used to read it for fun as a kid--what a nerd, eh?). I had a dear friend whose vocabulary would reach to the moon and back, and I was always asking him what particular things meant!
Click to expand...

Sorelena....you would love my DH! He is what I call a "grammarmatic". Hey, on another note....I've got clouds! Just thanking them for the shade at the moment...should it rain I'll actually dance in it!


----------



## Ceili

hi, everbody! i've been such an unholy mess over the past week, i just wanted to tell y'all that we modified my pain meds, and what a difference!!!!!! almost pain-free! moving the arm still hurts, but just for that moment, if you know what i mean. i'm a little bit loopier than i was, but still feel that it's an excellent trade-off. It's not like i need my brain right now.

anyway, thank you all for your patience and hugs! Bulldog, take the healing energy you were pouring out to me and use it for yourself. You are so incredibly strong, although i know you must be frightened!

so many of us and/or our loved ones are ill or in pain, i wish all of you and yours health and happiness!


----------



## KatyNora

Ceili said:


> hi, everbody! i've been such an unholy mess over the past week, i just wanted to tell y'all that we modified my pain meds, and what a difference!!!!!! almost pain-free! moving the arm still hurts, but just for that moment, if you know what i mean. i'm a little bit loopier than i was, but still feel that it's an excellent trade-off. It's not like i need my brain right now.
> 
> anyway, thank you all for your patience and hugs! Bulldog, take the healing energy you were pouring out to me and use it for yourself. You are so incredibly strong, although i know you must be frightened!
> 
> so many of us and/or our loved ones are ill or in pain, i wish all of you and yours health and happiness!


That's great news, Ceili. I'm so glad the doctor listened to you. Now you can concentrate on healing. As for being a little bit loopier, don't worry about it. We're all loopy on here at one time or another.


----------



## Sorlenna

Jacki said:


> Sorelena....you would love my DH! He is what I call a "grammarmatic". Hey, on another note....I've got clouds! Just thanking them for the shade at the moment...should it rain I'll actually dance in it!


I'll join you in a dance if it rains here, too, though the clouds are sadly whiter than they ought to be. Weather guy says mid-week is our best bet, so come on, rain! I had my headphones on and thought I heard thunder, but it's only planes...

Meanwhile, it's time to figure out supper again and then get settled in for some knittin' time. This shawl isn't going to knit itself, after all. Heh. But I've just finished up for the first summer session and have the next two days OFF! Woo hoo!

I'd love one of those little robot vacuums with the way the Boys are shedding in this heat. I think I'd name it Rosie after the maid on the Jetsons, because I expect she'd be running around all the time after that cat hair. :XD:


----------



## pammie1234

I am wondering if the Rhoomba (however it is spelled) would be a playmate for the pets. I'm afraid my dog would have a fit over it. I guess when I used it, I could just shut him out! I'm glad to know they do work. How are they on wood floors?

Someone said that they took notes when they read posts so they could respond later. I think I may have to do that. There is just only so much information I can absorb!


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ("I'll show my ignorance. I thought "haggis" was a food."
> Dori Sage )
> 
> My ignorance is showing worse than yours, dori Sage, as I thought that haggis was a BEER ! dandylion/sue
> 
> 
> 
> Dandylion, you had me laughing. Especially with the saying where you sign off. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you got a chuckle, daralene. If you meant :
> I can stand what I know. Its what I dont know that frightens me.
> The funny thing is that there are so many times when I can't decide which of those two that my opinion pertains to, but I ALWAYS seem to have an opinion  dandylion/sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's what I meant. Love it and love that you have an opinion. I agree, it is what we don't know that frightens me too. Or what I think I know but don't. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your last sentence is really it. I have been horrified to find out some words did not mean what I was sure they did. I'm an editor in word of the day, and have gotten my comeuppance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, mjs, learning so much today. I didn't know that about you. Uh oh...hope the comeuppance wasn't too horrible :shock:
Click to expand...

Well, at least the comeuppance was mostly in my head.


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> jackie - thanks - i need to show that to heidi - not that it will keep her from using it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> jackie - do you have an url for wired magazine?
> 
> sam
> 
> Wired Magazine has a section called "what is it made of." A few months ago they "decoded" what Cool Whip is....and if you ever read it, you probably won't eat it again.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/15.05/st_coolwhip.html
> Here is the link. Also, I've copy/pasted this particular item into a PDF so you can read it if the link doesn't work. If you go to wired.com, you can type in "what is it made of" and you will get a plethora of some pretty weird stuff. Hope y'all get a kick out of this.
> 
> Sam, we are not currently on fire anywhere I live. Had a small one about 20 miles from us last week, but the caught it quickly. We can get smoke from the "Bosque" which is in Albuquerque and is along the Rio Grande river (would be a stream to most people). It is a nature preserve, but some crazy human seems to set it on fire somewhere along the river several times a year. It is scary and can move extremely quickly in this drought. I thank God every day that we are safe, and pray for all those less fortunate than us. My heart is still bleeding (and probably always will) for anyone who is affected by forest/wildfires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, we used to use that. Haven't had it in years, thank goodness, but mom used to have it on hand. Must ahve been after I was married as I remember her making real whipped cream when I lived there, so hopefully we didn't have it for long. Good article. Thanks for the link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that cream is untrapasteurized it keeps for months unopened. I accidentally used some that was six months old. Though our local baker urged me to let him give me regular cream because it tastes so much better. I suspect that in a chocolate mousse pie it would really not be noticeable.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

dandylion said:


> Dandylion, you had me laughing. Especially with the saying where you sign off.
> Glad you got a chuckle, daralene. If you meant :
> I can stand what I know. Its what I dont know that frightens me.
> The funny thing is that there are so many times when I can't decide which of those two that my opinion pertains to, but I ALWAYS seem to have an opinion dandylion/sue
> 
> Yes, that's what I meant. Love it and love that you have an opinion. I agree, it is what we don't know that frightens me too. Or what I think I know but don't.
> 
> your last sentence is really it. I have been horrified to find out some words did not mean what I was sure they did. I'm an editor in word of the day, and have gotten my comeuppance.
> mjs
> 
> That's impressive mjs. Well,I feel better that you. an editor has had some of the same problems that I have. Hate when that happens. I read somewhere that there is no worse moment in an argument than the one when you realize --- you're wrong.  sue


Being an editor in this case simply means pointing out a missing comma or an intrusive extra word. Or an apostrophe in a possessive its.


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple more pictures of the Rio Grande near Albuquerque.
> 
> 
> 
> The aerial view really shows the bosque much better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorlenna and Jacki, thank you so much for the photos :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love it.
> 
> Wannabear.....yes, houses in different countries look so different. You can tell you are in a different country and crossed a border even if there isn't a river. In upstate NY we have cobblestone houses that are made from all the little stones washed smooth from the lake. I will see if I can take some photos some time when I am out driving. They have some with some pretty intricate patterns using stones of different shapes and sizes. I love them.
Click to expand...

I have a friend who just loves English domestic architecture. I, on the other hand, really love our wooden houses with clapboard.


----------



## mjs

dandylion said:


> Since my computer crashed a few weeks ago, I lost the wonderful spell checker I had that included a "look up" feature on it. I wonder if anyone knows of a free download that includes that feature. It has helped me a lot witht indecision as to weather I was thinking of the correct word -- -- or not  dandylion/sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's impressive mjs. Well,I feel better that you. an editor has had some of the same problems that I have. Hate when that happens. I read somewhere that there is no worse moment in an argument than the one when you realize --- you're wrong.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I've had that experience, too, and as an English major, it can be quite embarrassing! Heh. I do use the dictionary quite a lot (used to read it for fun as a kid--what a nerd, eh?). I had a dear friend whose vocabulary would reach to the moon and back, and I was always asking him what particular things meant!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I don't know if this would do it for you, but I use answers.com to check on things. I don't think it is anywhere as useful as guru was, but then a lot of good things come to an end.


----------



## gracieanne

Sam, If I already posted this than I apologize, my laptop is being wacky today and our internet is spotty.

Thank you for the warm welcome, it's nice to feel part of the group.


----------



## dandylion

mjs said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since my computer crashed a few weeks ago, I lost the wonderful spell checker I had that included a "look up" feature on it. I wonder if anyone knows of a free download that includes that feature. It has helped me a lot witht indecision as to weather I was thinking of the correct word -- -- or not  dandylion/sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's impressive mjs. Well,I feel better that you. an editor has had some of the same problems that I have. Hate when that happens. I read somewhere that there is no worse moment in an argument than the one when you realize --- you're wrong.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I've had that experience, too, and as an English major, it can be quite embarrassing! Heh. I do use the dictionary quite a lot (used to read it for fun as a kid--what a nerd, eh?). I had a dear friend whose vocabulary would reach to the moon and back, and I was always asking him what particular things meant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if this would do it for you, but I use answers.com to check on things. I don't think it is anywhere as useful as guru was, but then a lot of good things come to an end.
Click to expand...

thanks I'll keep that in mind. thanks, sue


----------



## gracieanne

daralene said:


> -----------------------------------
> gracieanne.........is the dog in your avatar your dog???? I had a bassett and her name was Angel and she was just that, an angel. She was so soft and warm and cuddly. When I would have a migraine she would come lie flat on me with her head going up toward my neck. If this is your dog what is the name and how old? I also had a dog that looked something like Pammies. Mine was a black lab. We lived on a farm when we had these dogs. along with a rabbit, guinea pig, and a cat that came when it was called like a dog. We won't talk about my farming efforts though other than to say I worked myself to death to feed all the wild animals in Upstate New York.


That is my sweet Oliver. He will be 10 in December. Bassets are wonderful, loving, stubborn, and regal. We absolutely adore him. We also have a Border Collie/Husky mix and a new puppy who is an Anatolian Shepherd. The puppy is seriously testing Oliver's patience and he has been a saint!


----------



## gracieanne

pammie1234 said:


> I am wondering if the Rhoomba (however it is spelled) would be a playmate for the pets. I'm afraid my dog would have a fit over it. I guess when I used it, I could just shut him out! I'm glad to know they do work. How are they on wood floors?


Pammie,
I was wondering the same things. I have wood floors, too and I can envision my three crazy pups chasing the poor Roomba around the house! 
:shock:

I am finally caught up on all 61 pages. This is more than I have posted in over a year of TP's!


----------



## budasha

Gosh, here I am at page 56 and still have 5 more to go. Have to leave you now but wish everyone good health, dry weather for those that need it, wet for those who need that, warmth or cool. Until tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Marianne818

daralene said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knew I forgot something.. :lol: Daralene I have one of the Roomba's.. I LOVE IT!!!!! I would appreciate the website that you order the batteries though, Bobby is the name of ours.. he kind f bobs a bit when he rolls around. ;-) Oh and he has one of the mini TY baby things from a McDonald's happy meal, it's a wolf, anyway, that is velcro'd to him, my DS did it, said the wolf would be it's guide. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is too cute with the McD happy meal wolf guiding him around. See, notice I said him instead of it. Wow, that is great that you love it. Let me see if I can find the site:
> Ok, try here: http://store.irobot.com/shop/index.jsp?categoryId=2174944
> It should show you photos in each category. Pick the right series and you should be able to order your battery. If you have trouble let me know.
> 
> That sure was some wind and storm that blew in. Too bad about your plants all taking such a beating and the mess it created. Hope your umbrella is still useable.
Click to expand...

Found it and have a battery and a few other things ordered!! My DS was very pleased, he gave it to me a few years ago, no reason, just a big surprise, said he was trying to make my life easier. Good Kiddo!! :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

DorisT said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you Sorlenna. I figure it pretty much fits how lacking in confident I am about my knitting. Getting more confident as time goes on and one of these days will post a picture of something I finish. Folks tell me I'm too demanding of myself when it comes to my crafts whatever they may be when it comes to thinking they are "good enough". With my quilting I finally accepted my "oopsies" as character LOL.
> 
> Settleg, I want to visit Canada also, got close one time on a trip when I lived in Ohio, but my x nixed the idea :-( I've seen such beautiful pictures, someday.. someday!! I also want to go to Europe, most important to Ireland and Scotland would love to visit the home of my fathers ancestors! Ohhh another someday ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, a good introductory tour of Canada would be to take a tour of some of the major cities. I did that a few years back. We visited Montreal, Quebec, Toronto and Ottawa; each city was so different from the other. Another time, hubby and I took a train trip across Canada with an Elderhostel group, starting in Toronto and finishing in Vancouver, with overnight stops in Winnipeg and Edmonton. Then, of course, we've taken driving trips to Quebec Province, Nova Scotia, New Brunswick, and Prince Edward Island. I don't think we'll ever make it to Newfoundland, though, unfortunately. I'm getting to the age when I'm getting tired of traveling and just want to stay home. Ha!
> 
> BTW, I think it's the month of September when the trains have a reduced fare for Seniors. So think positively and you'll get there one of these days. If I hit the lottery, I'll share it with you. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doris... C has her lottery tickets for the week.. LOL.. if she wins I get a trip to Canada all expenses paid.. oh and a brand new truck!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is so funny about haggis and sheep. When my oldest was in middle school I told her about cows that had the one side of legs shorter than the other so they could stand on hills and she bought into it! She was so "mad" that I had tricked her. Isn't it amusing that it is a similar joke only with different animals around the globe. I love having a chance to compare our similarites and differences through this TP.


myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tossing the caber, and of course watching the haggis running round the hills.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first I've heard about haggis running????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well real haggis just get eaten. But non real haggis are wild. And they have one leg shorter than the other so thay can run round the hills. Maybe our Scots can give an explanation as to why the Scottish dish is meant to run round hills. possibly the English ridiculing the Scots. But why Haggis is any worse than blood pudding I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like oatmeal so I think I would sooner eat haggis than something called blood pudding. but I've never tried scrapple either, and don't really intend to.
Click to expand...

not sure but probably the live sheep is the wild haggis! KateB will know! the two sided sheep- i.e., one side shorter is a hoary old joke around these parts- it is amazing how many swallow it!!![/quote]


----------



## Marianne818

DorisT said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers!! Update on hubby -- they have been pumping him full of antibiotics by IV even though they still don't have the results of the blood work that was done on Saturday night (probably waiting for a culture). My neighbor and I visited him yesterday afternoon and he was in good spirits. His nurse brought him a Coke every time she walked in and he was a happy camper. Two of the kids (one in Alaska, one in South Carolina) called him and chatted.
> 
> They are drawing blood several times a day. Took him down yesterday to do an Echocardiogram to make sure all the valves were open. He had open heart surgery in February of 2011.
> 
> I called him before I went to bed last night and he said his feet felt a lot better - they had been red and swollen and really hurt him when he walked. So "something" seems to be working! And I know the prayers are!! Thanks again!


Doris, had some calls earlier asking about him, will pass the word to continue the prayers, btw, in our group we have someone praying most every hour of the day. Isn't that great? 
So glad he is feeling a bit better, I'm sure having his feet not hurting is a major improvement! And ya know the old saying, things always are better with Coke ;-)


----------



## jheiens

thank you joy! we have the probability of Asperger's on my x's side- I am fairly sure my remaining child has the tendency- seriously high IQ took to the greek language like the proverbial 'duck to water' has just had a mark of 100% for an assignment in her Librarian distance learning course- full time mother to two, full time wife, full time student, knitter, sewer, vegetarian- [ovo-lacto] quilter- mormon- need I go on?!!!![/quote

I'm glad that helps to clear things up and please don't hesitate to ask for explanations if my posts get murky.

There are probably many people on the autism spectrum at the Aspergers level. We just labeled them as geeks or nerds or ''different from us'' and never thought more about it.

Most of the CP babies probably didn't live long after delivery or were kept at home and no one ''knew'' about them.

We had to teach our little guy to swallow, and then to use sign language until he could verbalize his needs and wants. As he became verbal, the CP kept him distracted in classes, so that he didn't speak at school. (He's been in classes/school since he was 15 months old.) As the years went on and he spoke better, he would continue to finger spell the words as he spoke. Eventually he would speak quickly enough that he slid into signing only the first letters of each word he spoke, not realizing that he was doing so.

Every morning he awakes smiling and singing. He is a joy to those who know him.

I wish your Fale a good visit with his people/family (?) and a safe return home to you. Joy


----------



## Marianne818

Myfanwy, hopefully Fale will be able to return home soon, I know that has to be upsetting to everyone, sometimes it is hard to explain a problem especially one that not everyone can understand. 
I heard from Carol also... hope that she is doing as well as she sounds, I know it is painful to loose your love so quickly, it will take time and that is something she has enough of and lots of loving family surrounding her! 
Hope you are staying warm and dry.. today was not as hot as it has been. They are going to add another layer of insulation in our attic on Thursday.. said we should not be running the ac so constantly. Good news for the electric bill for sure!!


----------



## Marianne818

joannelee said:


> Thanks, for the recipes, Hope your rain lasts, we are burning out here in Colorado


Not sure which part of Colorado you are in, but prayers are with you and yours, I have heard and seen posts on other venues that say that Colorado is burning.. and from all the news posts I have to agree. Prayers are going strong for all of Colorado!
(I lived in Pagosa Springs for many years)


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks Joy for sharing with us!! I live in a small town too and yes, it can be quite closed off to those who wish to move into a small community.
> 
> I did grow up in small farming communities mostly in Manitoba. 250 people in the last community I lived in, and that was considered to be large! haha, we all grow up somewhere and learn to live as best we can. Here I have found a huge sibling family!!!
> 
> So do you have a favorite recipe you care to share with us?
> 
> And speaking of recipe, Marianne, when you decide what you are going to bake for your neighbour, do share the recipe with us! I am going to make a cucumber sandwich with cheese for lunch. It is so hot here that I dont want to use my oven! haha, heat does make things grow but I need it in some moderation!!


I'm very lucky, due to the hot temps, my sweetie told me today to wait till it cools a bit. He is wanting some of Sam's favorites, Peanut Butter cookies.. :-D And yes, I'll post as soon as I can dig out the recipe ;-) For my other neighbors (south side of the house) I'll make their faves the cranberry cookies, just a basic cookie but with dried cranberries added.. I'll post this one also :lol:


----------



## DorisT

Marianne818 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you Sorlenna. I figure it pretty much fits how lacking in confident I am about my knitting. Getting more confident as time goes on and one of these days will post a picture of something I finish. Folks tell me I'm too demanding of myself when it comes to my crafts whatever they may be when it comes to thinking they are "good enough". With my quilting I finally accepted my "oopsies" as character LOL.
> 
> Settleg, I want to visit Canada also, got close one time on a trip when I lived in Ohio, but my x nixed the idea :-( I've seen such beautiful pictures, someday.. someday!! I also want to go to Europe, most important to Ireland and Scotland would love to visit the home of my fathers ancestors! Ohhh another someday ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, a good introductory tour of Canada would be to take a tour of some of the major cities. I did that a few years back. We visited Montreal, Quebec, Toronto and Ottawa; each city was so different from the other. Another time, hubby and I took a train trip across Canada with an Elderhostel group, starting in Toronto and finishing in Vancouver, with overnight stops in Winnipeg and Edmonton. Then, of course, we've taken driving trips to Quebec Province, Nova Scotia, New Brunswick, and Prince Edward Island. I don't think we'll ever make it to Newfoundland, though, unfortunately. I'm getting to the age when I'm getting tired of traveling and just want to stay home. Ha!
> 
> BTW, I think it's the month of September when the trains have a reduced fare for Seniors. So think positively and you'll get there one of these days. If I hit the lottery, I'll share it with you. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doris... C has her lottery tickets for the week.. LOL.. if she wins I get a trip to Canada all expenses paid.. oh and a brand new truck!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! That's what good friends are for -sharing. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

good one dandylion - sam



dandylion said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that there is no worse moment in an argument than the one when you realize --- you're wrong.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so glad i never have that proplem. and if you believe that i have a bridge for sale. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd believe that Sam, if you hadn't been a husband at one time.  which reminds me ---- If a man speaks in a forest and there is no one to hear him ------- Is he still wrong? dandylion/sue
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

what wonderful news ciili - loopy or pain - i think i would vote for the loopy. at least you know it is not forever. healing energy coming your way.

sam



Ceili said:


> hi, everbody! i've been such an unholy mess over the past week, i just wanted to tell y'all that we modified my pain meds, and what a difference!!!!!! almost pain-free! moving the arm still hurts, but just for that moment, if you know what i mean. i'm a little bit loopier than i was, but still feel that it's an excellent trade-off. It's not like i need my brain right now.
> 
> anyway, thank you all for your patience and hugs! Bulldog, take the healing energy you were pouring out to me and use it for yourself. You are so incredibly strong, although i know you must be frightened!
> 
> so many of us and/or our loved ones are ill or in pain, i wish all of you and yours health and happiness!


----------



## iamsam

i think our computers must be relatives - i have had no email for two days - cannot get it fixed. ugh.

sam



gracieanne said:


> Sam, If I already posted this than I apologize, my laptop is being wacky today and our internet is spotty.
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome, it's nice to feel part of the group.


----------



## iamsam

gracieanne - i hope you are having a good time at the tp - we sure have enjoyed having you join us.

sam



gracieanne said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering if the Rhoomba (however it is spelled) would be a playmate for the pets. I'm afraid my dog would have a fit over it. I guess when I used it, I could just shut him out! I'm glad to know they do work. How are they on wood floors?
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie,
> I was wondering the same things. I have wood floors, too and I can envision my three crazy pups chasing the poor Roomba around the house!
> :shock:
> 
> I am finally caught up on all 61 pages. This is more than I have posted in over a year of TP's!
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

Hi Joy.......what a switch from your community to KP and the Tea Party. Hope instead of a second generation if is just a "second" till you feel welcome here.

So glad your grandson is bright and witty with his challenges. Some of these children are true heroes/heroines meeting challenges every day that we can't imagine. Your admiration for him must be great. There are a few on here that just had surgery and can really empathize with the pain he must have gone through with skeletal surgeries.

I see you got your granddaughter. We have 2 grandsons and 1 granddaughter and I wonder how long they would have kept trying if they hadn't gotten their girl. :shock:

Whole cloth quilting, meaning the pattern is all in the quilting :?: Those are so beautiful. Do you have any photos you could post. We love photos too. NE Ohio. Are you the one I am going to wave at as I drive down Route 11?? :lol: :lol:[/quote]

My great granddaughter will be 3 yo shortly before Thanksgiving. She really has no time for me and prefers spending time with her nana and papa now that her father is in AZ trying to get that piece of paper that says he knows how to do what he knows how to do, you understand? He misses her terribly and she him, but he has to be able to provide for her.

Yes, the whole cloth quilts only have the designs quilted in to them; there is no piecing involved. The finished work is beautiful but I lack a means of taking pictures of them just now. Will try to remedy that.

The other quilt that is pieced was started by my husband and his grandmother when the boy was 10 yo. She passed away before finishing it and eventually my MIL put it together in very '70s green sashing. About 10 years ago I decided to quilt it for my DH, using a double batting and making my own quilting design. He says it is lovely but provides too much warmth for him to sleep under.

The other whole cloth is about 1/4 finished and I have promised myself to get it completed before starting another major knitting project. Besides, I'm tired of having to vacuum it when it has gathered dust from sitting in my way, as I tell myself that I really should get it done! lol

If you get far enough into northern Trumbull county and wave with really big gestures, I might be able to see you going by across the several miles between us. (hehehe as Joe P. says)

Looking forward to moe chats here on the TP. Joy


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Houses in other countries are always interesting to me. I wonder why we would have something different from anywhere else? And why those places would have something different from another country? It's a fact, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we had lots of woods, so those would have been cut for houses. I don't think they did in England, so stone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> england built her timbers into her Ships
Click to expand...

I love the ships! I have a model waiting for me to put together. The more involved and difficult the project, the more likely I am to attempt it.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> daralene - now you've done it - went to the web site - read about the rumba - ordered the rumba - can hardly wait for it to get here. with my emphasema and copd it is really difficult for me to use a sweeper - and i have been thinking about getting one. i'm excited. wonder what the cats will think about it. how noisey are they? did i say i am so anxious to get it. lol
> 
> sam


Think the cats would be as interesting to watch as the machine!


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm getting a bit antsy here, as I've not seen DD on facebook since early this morning...will the Grand Bean arrive soon?! Ack. The phone rang earlier and I dived for it! But it was just a credit card thing--and I told the person off because I have been on the no call list for years. Ah well. We'll find out when we find out, I know. 

I'm tackling more on the shawl. It was a surprise to see I'm on row 96, when it still seems so small; size 3 needles does build a thing slowly. Hopefully I can concentrate. Of course, I'll keep you posted if I hear anything from DD.


----------



## Marianne818

thewren said:


> daralene - now you've done it - went to the web site - read about the rumba - ordered the rumba - can hardly wait for it to get here. with my emphasema and copd it is really difficult for me to use a sweeper - and i have been thinking about getting one. i'm excited. wonder what the cats will think about it. how noisey are they? did i say i am so anxious to get it. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knew I forgot something.. :lol: Daralene I have one of the Roomba's.. I LOVE IT!!!!! I would appreciate the website that you order the batteries though, Bobby is the name of ours.. he kind f bobs a bit when he rolls around. ;-) Oh and he has one of the mini TY baby things from a McDonald's happy meal, it's a wolf, anyway, that is velcro'd to him, my DS did it, said the wolf would be it's guide. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is too cute with the McD happy meal wolf guiding him around. See, notice I said him instead of it. Wow, that is great that you love it. Let me see if I can find the site:
> Ok, try here: http://store.irobot.com/shop/index.jsp?categoryId=2174944
> It should show you photos in each category. Pick the right series and you should be able to order your battery. If you have trouble let me know.
> 
> That sure was some wind and storm that blew in. Too bad about your plants all taking such a beating and the mess it created. Hope your umbrella is still useable.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

OH Sam, you will love it!!! It is a life saver for me, especially when my hips and legs are acting up! So glad I found a new battery for it, have been having some problems and knew it was the battery. But after 4 or 5 years of daily use I'm not surprised the poor thing finally gave out! Can't wait to see if this will be the cure-all for the poor baby! ;-)


----------



## margewhaples

Ceili said:


> that's exactly how. sorry not more precise. i have pages for recipes, links, patterns, kids, tips, etc.
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> try using "my pages" above. if you just use
> 'bookmark" you'll save the whole thread.
> 
> I hit my pages and titled it TP recipes. Now do I just copy and paste to put things in there?
> 
> Thanks so much, never noticed that. Sorry for making you type more. Hope you get some sleep tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ceili Thanks so much for this info. I have used separate desktop accounts for recipes, remarks and patterns but if we can categorize these under my pages so much the better. How long do they remain in the memory. Are they ever deleted. Marlark Marge.
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabear

KatyNora said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi, everbody! i've been such an unholy mess over the past week, i just wanted to tell y'all that we modified my pain meds, and what a difference!!!!!! almost pain-free! moving the arm still hurts, but just for that moment, if you know what i mean. i'm a little bit loopier than i was, but still feel that it's an excellent trade-off. It's not like i need my brain right now.
> 
> anyway, thank you all for your patience and hugs! Bulldog, take the healing energy you were pouring out to me and use it for yourself. You are so incredibly strong, although i know you must be frightened!
> 
> so many of us and/or our loved ones are ill or in pain, i wish all of you and yours health and happiness!
> 
> 
> 
> That's great news, Ceili. I'm so glad the doctor listened to you. Now you can concentrate on healing. As for being a little bit loopier, don't worry about it. We're all loopy on here at one time or another.
Click to expand...

I was afraid you were going to hurt more than you expected. Now please be careful navigating around the house loopily. Rest a lot.


----------



## pammie1234

OK, checked the Roomba out and Sam, I want the top of the line too! I do have to check on the flooring. My wood floors are laminate and not real hardwood. I'm not sure if it would make a difference. One of the reviews said that their dogs ignored it. I'm just not sure my Bailey would let it go. He is the only dog I know that wants to play with the vacuum cleaner when I'm using it!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Jacki: just read the ingredients for cool whip; YIKES! I will joyfully return to using real whipping cream! Thanks for the education.

Prayers to all TP members and their family/friends in need. I've begun to nightly in my prayers include all TP and KP members. I do prayer for individuals when asked but have found that by evening prayers I have been forgetting names and needs so I am conficent that our Lord will send healing and mercy to all. 

Sorlenna I also did not know you had an etsy store and will definitely check it out. I appreciate you pointing out to us that the address is in your signature.

Sam again thank you for hosting so wonderfully. I like your suggestion to spell out acronymns that are less common. In that train of thought I just started playing a game called word collapse on my phone and one category is internet slang. I had the most trouble with figuring out some of the acronymns and still don't know what some of them meant. LOL

Loved the salsa recipe posted. Very similar to how my oldest daughter makes it. Honestly I could fix a new recipe every day and still not prepare all the dishes and beverages I've copied from the TP. To all keep them coming. 

Marianne so sorry to hear of the storm damage from last night. We were very lucky with our yard which I was surprised to see. Our property (3 acres) is mostly pecan trees which tend to have limbs break easily and we didn't lose any branches or limbs.


----------



## darowil

Jacki said:


> Don't know how well this will come across....but here are the US States
> 
> United States postal abbreviations for states, military, commonwealths, and territories.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Its printing right now! Now I just need to work out whereabouts they are- some I know. Probably only Alaska , Hawaii. Texas and New Mexico are down south, but thats probably about it.
> The Wikipedia link someone else gave was interesting. Tried to post of there list but couldn't get it to higlight. Don't kniw if it was my computer being difficult if you can't do that in Wikipedia because they also had a map.
> But I did get distracted and find a link to Australia which had an interesting spot showing the changes to all the state borders over time.
> Anyone who read this pre editing will have seen some great spelling!
> 
> And now thanks to Katy I have the map! also printed out.
> 
> OK may as well give a link to ours. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/States_and_territories_of_Australia#State_and_territory_codes But ours is easy, not many.


----------



## Marianne818

myfanwy said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your daughter has some lovely things in her shop.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she is very clever making her own sewing patterns without being taught how, but then I would be biased!
Click to expand...

Not biased, proud very PROUD!! and you well should be, just went to her site and very impressed, will look it over again when I have peace and quiet here.


----------



## jheiens

I can't believe I've gotten through all the posts--62 pages and it's only Monday night. WOW!!

Sam, you are terrific at this new position. And you've been posting much more than usual also. It's been great fun and now my eyes are blurring too much to quilt. 

Good night, everyone. Stay well and be safe. Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Silverowl just wanted to say I love your avatar.


----------



## wannabear

I don't see the ads here because I have AVG Adblock. I get by without seeing very many ads anywhere.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam I knew there was something else I wanted to comment on!
When you mentioned the rumba and how cats would react I had to laugh. I would love to get one of those but one of my dogs would go nuts and bark madly and continually at it. I have no doubt about it. One of my other dogs is such a scardycat I know she would run and hide! Guess I'll just have to stick with my vaccuum for now.


----------



## darowil

wannabear said:


> NanaJ, I never saw anybody answer about the abbreviations in that one particular post. What with the idea that typing in capitals is shouting, it is a little intimidating. But CP is cerebral palsy, MO is Missouri (there are too many states beginning with M) and US is those of us over here. AZ for Arizona, and MRDD for Mental Retardation and Developmental Disabilities. That's a good one to abbreviate.


I didn't know MRDD (that would have had a name change here- the term mental retardation is no longer PC- or should I say politically correct?) or MO, but of course now that I have my list I could have found that out.


----------



## Silverowl

settleg said:


> Silverowl just wanted to say I love your avatar.


Thanks.


----------



## Joe P

I am so happy you liked the potato recipe. I love it too. It is as you said family recipe from the mid 1800's from Kansas and Pennsylvania. thanks again. joe p


----------



## darowil

wannabear said:


> Houses in other countries are always interesting to me. I wonder why we would have something different from anywhere else? And why those places would have something different from another country? It's a fact, though.


Older houses in Adelaide are made of stone because the timber here was not suitable for house building but we had easy access to stone. When we head over to the Eastern states their old buildings tend to be wood, becuase they had a ready supply of suitable timber and not stone. 
The design of our old stone houses was a basic square with verandahs all around to keep the sun off the house. Having come mainly from England, Ireland and Germany the early settlers tried worried more about keeping the houses cool in summer tahn warm in winter.


----------



## Joe P

Hi y'all 63 pages by Monday this is unbelievable and wonderful. How precious. I will wait for the results to come back from the blood draws and the CT Scan done today with contrast. Talk lata and I need to go to bed. joe p


----------



## Marianne818

Ceili said:


> hi, everbody! i've been such an unholy mess over the past week, i just wanted to tell y'all that we modified my pain meds, and what a difference!!!!!! almost pain-free! moving the arm still hurts, but just for that moment, if you know what i mean. i'm a little bit loopier than i was, but still feel that it's an excellent trade-off. It's not like i need my brain right now.
> 
> anyway, thank you all for your patience and hugs! Bulldog, take the healing energy you were pouring out to me and use it for yourself. You are so incredibly strong, although i know you must be frightened!
> 
> so many of us and/or our loved ones are ill or in pain, i wish all of you and yours health and happiness!


Ceili, this is such good news!! glad you are doing better!
Bulldog, sending extra prayers for you tonight for sure! We are here most all the time someone in this group is online, don't hesitate to want to vent or whatever. {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


----------



## dandylion

Whew! glad you took it that way, Sam. I've been watching for your reply; biting my nails  sue



thewren said:


> good one dandylion - sam
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that there is no worse moment in an argument than the one when you realize --- you're wrong.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so glad i never have that proplem. and if you believe that i have a bridge for sale. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd believe that Sam, if you hadn't been a husband at one time.  which reminds me ---- If a man speaks in a forest and there is no one to hear him ------- Is he still wrong? dandylion/sue
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

settleg said:


> Jacki: just read the ingredients for cool whip; YIKES! I will joyfully return to using real whipping cream! Thanks for the education.
> 
> Prayers to all TP members and their family/friends in need. I've begun to nightly in my prayers include all TP and KP members. I do prayer for individuals when asked but have found that by evening prayers I have been forgetting names and needs so I am conficent that our Lord will send healing and mercy to all.
> 
> Sorlenna I also did not know you had an etsy store and will definitely check it out. I appreciate you pointing out to us that the address is in your signature.
> 
> Sam again thank you for hosting so wonderfully. I like your suggestion to spell out acronymns that are less common. In that train of thought I just started playing a game called word collapse on my phone and one category is internet slang. I had the most trouble with figuring out some of the acronymns and still don't know what some of them meant. LOL
> 
> Loved the salsa recipe posted. Very similar to how my oldest daughter makes it. Honestly I could fix a new recipe every day and still not prepare all the dishes and beverages I've copied from the TP. To all keep them coming.
> 
> Marianne so sorry to hear of the storm damage from last night. We were very lucky with our yard which I was surprised to see. Our property (3 acres) is mostly pecan trees which tend to have limbs break easily and we didn't lose any branches or limbs.


Pecan trees?????? OH sweet friend of mine.. :lol: Seriously, if you get a good crop I'd be more than happy to drive over and buy some from you!!! I haven't had a decent pecan since I moved from Texas. My Pop had 12 pecan trees on his place, I so miss being spoiled every fall with packages of pecans delivered in time for Thanksgiving treats. Hey we could meet at an LYS and have coffee and sit and knit and have a blast!!! How cool would that be?? I think it's about an hour drive from Cleveland to Athens.. something to think about and way before the pecans are even thinking about being ready. :-D


----------



## dandylion

Joe P said:


> Hi y'all 63 pages by Monday this is unbelievable and wonderful. How precious. I will wait for the results to come back from the blood draws and the CT Scan done today with contrast. Talk lata and I need to go to bed. joe p


Good luck with the blood results, Joe, and thank you for reminding me that it is Monday night. 
Tuesday is trash day, so you just reminded me to get that trash can out for tomorrow. Thanks. dandylion/sue 
And good night All Y'all. I'm dcalling it a night as I'm getting numb from sitting around all day.  Sue


----------



## Marianne818

I love all the pictures that have been posted, as soon as I can figure this out better I'll share some of mine also. 
I love the Rio Grande, if my memory is correct it begins in or near Wolf Creek, near Pagosa Springs, Co.. one side of the divide the river is known as the Piedra, when it crosses the divide it becomes the Rio Grande... I had a friend who lived in Albq area (I can never spell that sorry  ) she and her hubby invited me to the Balloon festival one year, got to go up in a balloon and was in awe! New Mexico is such a beautiful state, I've been to Eagles Nest area and of course Santa Fe, I was in and out of the hospital in Albq and loved all the doctors and the nurses were especially nice to me as I was there alone and no family close to visit. Great memories of the state in general... praying that the fires will soon diminish and the regrowth can begin yet again.


----------



## daralene

KateB said:


> I can't believe how fast the chat is coming (or going?!) on here. You step away from the computer and bam!..... another 3 pages have been posted! I think this has been the best TP ever, Sam. :thumbup:
> Off to bed now (10.40pm here), so don't talk too much whilst I'm asleep or I'll never get through all the pages tomorrow!
> G'night all, Kate x


Uh oh Kate. Looks like nobody listened. Maybe you can get ahead of us when you wake up earlier. :wink:


----------



## Marianne818

Oh I forgot, duh, I loved the recipe for the salsa, reminds me of Mamma Rosa's so thank you, I had lost her "secret" recipe years ago. (Mamma Rosa took care of me after school when my parents divorced, I was only 6 at the time, such a great part of my family) 
Have you ever had or heard of candied jalapeno's ??? I think I have a recipe somewhere, but we bought them when I lived in Texas already canned, so yummy! Sweet of course, but great on a triscuit with a slice of pepper jack cheese ;-) Geeze.. making me hungry and no jalapenos in the house.. darn! ;-) 
got caught up on all 63 pages finally, so many comments I need to make but can't remember to who or about what .. having a la la moment tonight... (brain went into la la land floating around somewhere :lol: )
Just know all those in the fire zones, prayers are with you and yours...stay safe...
To those with health and healing, surrounding you with prayers... 
to those just needing hugs and prayers.. we surround you also with prayers.. 
to those that are here, posting, sharing and being part of a great group.. you are surrounded in my prayers... Blessing and love surround you and yours always.. 
I'm headed to bed.. sweet dreams.. or good mornings whichever the case may be :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marianne that sounds great to me too! In fact I still have plenty left from last years bumper crop that should still be good. I'll check them out and just give you some as a gift from one TPer to another. They are the stewart pecans not the papershell but tasty; just need a little more work to shell.
I spread out a tarp on the living room floor this past fall and the grandkids had a ball using our big nut cracker especially the youngest boy (6 yrs now). They would crack and I would pick out the meat. Reached a point where we were all just plumb tuckered out from cracking and picking. LOL I'll pm you when I get a chance to check out the taste of the left over ones and let you know if they are still good. I have no idea how long they will stay "fresh" in the shell.



Marianne818 said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacki: just read the ingredients for cool whip; YIKES! I will joyfully return to using real whipping cream! Thanks for the education.
> 
> Prayers to all TP members and their family/friends in need. I've begun to nightly in my prayers include all TP and KP members. I do prayer for individuals when asked but have found that by evening prayers I have been forgetting names and needs so I am conficent that our Lord will send healing and mercy to all.
> 
> Sorlenna I also did not know you had an etsy store and will definitely check it out. I appreciate you pointing out to us that the address is in your signature.
> 
> Sam again thank you for hosting so wonderfully. I like your suggestion to spell out acronymns that are less common. In that train of thought I just started playing a game called word collapse on my phone and one category is internet slang. I had the most trouble with figuring out some of the acronymns and still don't know what some of them meant. LOL
> 
> Loved the salsa recipe posted. Very similar to how my oldest daughter makes it. Honestly I could fix a new recipe every day and still not prepare all the dishes and beverages I've copied from the TP. To all keep them coming.
> 
> Marianne so sorry to hear of the storm damage from last night. We were very lucky with our yard which I was surprised to see. Our property (3 acres) is mostly pecan trees which tend to have limbs break easily and we didn't lose any branches or limbs.
> 
> 
> 
> Pecan trees?????? OH sweet friend of mine.. :lol: Seriously, if you get a good crop I'd be more than happy to drive over and buy some from you!!! I haven't had a decent pecan since I moved from Texas. My Pop had 12 pecan trees on his place, I so miss being spoiled every fall with packages of pecans delivered in time for Thanksgiving treats. Hey we could meet at an LYS and have coffee and sit and knit and have a blast!!! How cool would that be?? I think it's about an hour drive from Cleveland to Athens.. something to think about and way before the pecans are even thinking about being ready. :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

thewren said:


> i got the top of the line daralene - for what i paid for it i think it should also do the laundry. lol
> 
> i am sure i will like it. .


[/quote]

That is too funny Sam. Yes, perhaps it will do the laundry and act like that other robot that helps with memory so it can stand there and tell you what the last 10 pages of the TP said.
:thumbup: 
From what you are saying, I think you should really like it, or maybe even love it. We've been throwing round lots of names for mine today. Maybe everyone can help you name yours. I'll be interested to find out if you fall under its spell like the rest of us and find yourself watching it. Mine has a random pattern but knows where it has been and eventually gets the whole thing done.


----------



## daralene

Ceili said:


> hi, everbody! i've been such an unholy mess over the past week, i just wanted to tell y'all that we modified my pain meds, and what a difference!!!!!! almost pain-free! moving the arm still hurts, but just for that moment, if you know what i mean. i'm a little bit loopier than i was, but still feel that it's an excellent trade-off. It's not like i need my brain right now.
> 
> anyway, thank you all for your patience and hugs! Bulldog, take the healing energy you were pouring out to me and use it for yourself. You are so incredibly strong, although i know you must be frightened!
> 
> so many of us and/or our loved ones are ill or in pain, i wish all of you and yours health and happiness!


____________________________
That is wonderful news that your meds are helping you more!!! Yay
:thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I can't believe I finally made it to the end of the posts so far. It has been a long day and I AM headed to bed. I do have one last question for those of you that are savvy on the computer. How do you insert the smilies in your posts? Whenever I attempt to do so they only show up at the4 end of the post. They add some meaning to how the writer intends the post to be interpretated. Any tips appreciated though I will not read until tomorrow.

Thanks to all for the delightful posts and pictures so far this week. I'll catch up again tomorrow. Peace 2 you and a good night to all. -Gwen in Athens, GA, USA


----------



## Ezenby

what page number is Joes potato recipe on?


----------



## margewhaples

The reason may well be urinary tract type infection. That is why the breeder is reluctant to breed him. These kinds of infections spread very quickly though stud dog populations and are difficult to eradicate. Perhaps you could have a vet check him and see if he can be certified as clear. A culture may resolve the dilemma as a behavoural problem; however, I doubt it would satisfy any real
breeder as many have had experience in the past with it making
breeding programs come to a halt and they won't take the chance.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## daralene

gracieanne said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering if the Rhoomba (however it is spelled) would be a playmate for the pets. I'm afraid my dog would have a fit over it. I guess when I used it, I could just shut him out! I'm glad to know they do work. How are they on wood floors?
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie,
> I was wondering the same things. I have wood floors, too and I can envision my three crazy pups chasing the poor Roomba around the house!
> :shock:
> 
> I am finally caught up on all 61 pages. This is more than I have posted in over a year of TP's!
Click to expand...

It does great on wood floors. As to how the animals will react, I think most animals are either afraid or would consider it a toy, but I don't have any animals now so can't say. Wait, I did babysit our sons pug and he went and hid. Too cute. He thinks it is a monster.
:XD:


----------



## 5mmdpns

settleg said:


> I can't believe I finally made it to the end of the posts so far. It has been a long day and I AM headed to bed. I do have one last question for those of you that are savvy on the computer. How do you insert the smilies in your posts? Whenever I attempt to do so they only show up at the4 end of the post. They add some meaning to how the writer intends the post to be interpretated. Any tips appreciated though I will not read until tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks to all for the delightful posts and pictures so far this week. I'll catch up again tomorrow. Peace 2 you and a good night to all. -Gwen in Athens, GA, USA


When you click on the quote reply, you will get a box full of smileys on your left hand side of the screen. Click on the one you want, and it will appear as "letters" on your screen but smileys once you click on send. Try it out!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ezenby said:


> what page number is Joes potato recipe on?


It is back quite a few Tea Partys ago, so I would hope someone will have bookmarked it or perhaps Joe will take a little sympathy on us starving women and repost it!!! (I vote for Joe reposting it!) yum yum


----------



## Ezenby

smileys always seem to end up at the end .....they use to go where the curser was placed. What do you think 5mmdpns?


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I finally made it to the end of the posts so far. It has been a long day and I AM headed to bed. I do have one last question for those of you that are savvy on the computer. How do you insert the smilies in your posts? Whenever I attempt to do so they only show up at the4 end of the post. They add some meaning to how the writer intends the post to be interpretated. Any tips appreciated though I will not read until tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks to all for the delightful posts and pictures so far this week. I'll catch up again tomorrow. Peace 2 you and a good night to all. -Gwen in Athens, GA, USA
> 
> 
> 
> When you click on the quote reply, you will get a box full of smileys on your left hand side of the screen. Click on the one you want, and it will appear as "letters" on your screen but smileys once you click on send. Try it out!
Click to expand...

You have to put them in as you are typing. Otherwise they always go to the end of the post. If I really want one in the middle I highlight everything after the spot where I want my symbol, then do edit + cut and voila......your sentence is now the end. After putting the symbol in I then hit edit + paste and it all comes back. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ezenby

5mmdpns 
oh yes...I remember I have that one. Thought he had a new a ...cant be better...one. Thanks


----------



## Ezenby

I just happened to get on a thread in Chit Chat and it was very political. Felt very worn out ....gave me a headache. Want to thank all the TPrs for keeping this thread yarn happy, fun, interesting, enlightening, wholesome, with sympathies, care and hope. Thanks so much


----------



## Edith M

Well, I have been trying to catch up all evening but I;m afraid I have to give up for now. Ireally need to sleep.

Sam, I am so glad you persuaded me to stick with the TP. I still get a twing once in a while for the way things ended with Dave but what will be will be.

Prayers for all that suffer or are in harms way. See you all tomorrow. Edith M


----------



## iamsam

pammie - floors are floors regardless of what covering they have - i think it will do well on laminate. i can hardly wait to touch the button and watch it take off. lol

sam



pammie1234 said:


> OK, checked the Roomba out and Sam, I want the top of the line too! I do have to check on the flooring. My wood floors are laminate and not real hardwood. I'm not sure if it would make a difference. One of the reviews said that their dogs ignored it. I'm just not sure my Bailey would let it go. He is the only dog I know that wants to play with the vacuum cleaner when I'm using it!


----------



## Sandy

Good evening everyone! When I logged on this morning I was on page 45 out of 47 pages, and when I logged on a few minutes ago there were 64 pages you all have been very busy while I was gone. DH and I went up to the woods to cut firewood, We brought a truck load home unloaded it and them stupid me went and split the whole load so I am very tired tonight and my hands hurt so bad I can hardly type let alone knit. I don't know what possessed me to split all of the wood but at least it's done except for stacking it. I'm afraid if I went out and sat in the hot tub I would fall asleep and stay there all night so I'd better stay out of it. I am going to try to catch up with all the post before I fall asleep. So I will check with you all later.


----------



## iamsam

dandylion - rest easy - i am really slow to anger - i may pout once in a while (my inner child - lol) but i rarely get angry. i truly thought it was great - you have a great wit and i truly enjoy it.

sam



dandylion said:


> Whew! glad you took it that way, Sam. I've been watching for your reply; biting my nails  sue
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> good one dandylion - sam
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that there is no worse moment in an argument than the one when you realize --- you're wrong.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so glad i never have that proplem. and if you believe that i have a bridge for sale. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd believe that Sam, if you hadn't been a husband at one time.  which reminds me ---- If a man speaks in a forest and there is no one to hear him ------- Is he still wrong? dandylion/sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## master of none

flockie said:


> OMG! I can't believe how far behind I got. I ended on page 15 yesterday afternoon and just caught up to page 39. You all have been busy. Well, the birthday party was fun. The guest of honor turned 80 this past Thursday. This party was the reason for the cupcakes I made Friday. Well, when I left the house to go to the banquet hall where the party was held.... the sky out West of me was so mean and dark! I only had to go about a mile from home, about 15 minutes after I arrived and got the cupcakes inside the skies opened up and it was quite terrifying. The power went out, and the owner started bringing out candles. Many of the people arrived late because of the storm. It rained so hard and the wind was quite strong. Not sure how high the wind gusts were but there are many downed trees, branches and leaves everywhere. There is a downed power line around the corner from my house, but is part of a different grid and we have power. Once the rain stopped, they opened the doors that lead to the parking lot, and opened the drapes on the windows to help give some light. This banquet hall is on the ground level. It can be one very large room, or separated into 3 smaller rooms. To the left of the entrance for the banquet rooms, is the entrance for the 10 story hotel. At the far West end of this building is a sports bar and that was the only area that had power. Even the restrooms only had an emergency light just at the sink area but the stalls were in total darkness. Quite an exciting afternoon. The meal was delicious.... cream of mushroom soup, tossed salad, baked chicken, roast beef with gravy, boiled potatoes with butter and parsley, carrots & green beans, pierogi, polish sausage and sauerkraut. The cupcakes were on the sweet table along with all kinds of fresh fruit... watermelon, cantelopue, honeydew, strawberries, kiwi, pineapple. And ice cream served at the table. Bar was open all afternoon.
> 
> Did I make you all hungry now??
> 
> Flockie


You sure did Flockie. Wish you would run over to Al and Joe's and pick me up an Itilian beef. Yummy lol


----------



## iamsam

sandy - i really need a picture of you swinging an ax and splitting logs - a regular pioneer woman. hope you feel better in the morning.

sam



Sandy said:


> Good evening everyone! When I logged on this morning I was on page 45 out of 47 pages, and when I logged on a few minutes ago there were 64 pages you all have been very busy while I was gone. DH and I went up to the woods to cut firewood, We brought a truck load home unloaded it and them stupid me went and split the whole load so I am very tired tonight and my hands hurt so bad I can hardly type let alone knit. I don't know what possessed me to split all of the wood but at least it's done except for stacking it. I'm afraid if I went out and sat in the hot tub I would fall asleep and stay there all night so I'd better stay out of it. I am going to try to catch up with all the post before I fall asleep. So I will check with you all later.


----------



## Althea

Three hours after tuning in to the TP I've caught up from pages 42 to 65. It's now lunchtime and I still have about 10 e-mails to read. Once I turn off the computer I don't allow myself to turn it on again until the next morning: I'm poorly disciplined and have SO much to do. Don't suppose I'm really wasting time, as I so enjoy the TP: just feel guilty. Shouldn't do: I worked full-time from age 16 to 65, and then part-time until I finally retired in February at 68, so my time is my own now. But those roses need to be pruned, among other things. I have finally had two quotes for the repairs to the garage ceiling: one involves just replacing the damaged section, and adding more glue/nails/screws to the existing portion, painting and removing old debris: $780. The other is for complete removal of ceiling, replacing with heavy duty plasterboard along with extra fixings, painting and removing rubbish: $2,189. Still waiting for the third quote to come through. Problem with the first one is that he has not put any details in print: just the amount on a scrap of paper. The expensive one has at least provided a written, detailed quote, so in spite of the cost I'm inclined to go with the expensive one. Will hold off deciding for a few days in the hope that the third one will arrive soon and will be somewhere in the middle! I've made an appointment with my dentist, but can't get in for a couple of weeks. They've put me on the waiting list for a cancellation. Meantime I'm not in pain: it's just uncomfortable with my tongue scraping against the jagged edge where the filling was. The crash repairers want my car from Monday to Thursday next week, so I'll be pretty much grounded until Friday. Fortunately, I'm close to a bus stop so will still be able to get to the city if I need to go out before Friday. Pretty cold here in Adelaide. I was surprised to read that you folk in Georgia have had temperatures reaching 107/108F. Thought those extremes were found only in parts of Australia, such as Adelaide, and areas of the Indian sub-continent. Hope you have some relief soon. Thinking of those who are unwell/in pain or caring for others in need.


----------



## Sorlenna

DD called and so far, she's holding out. LOL No baby yet, and so we wait some more. She goes to the doc again Thursday, so we'll see a) if she makes it that long and b) what the doc says if she does.

We got about four raindrops...the sky is dark and lightning all over, so I'm hopeful. It has cooled down and the wind is picking up. C'mon, monsoons!

I only got a few more rows on the shawl--can't knit and talk on the phone at the same time if it isn't a super simple pattern, and now I'm off to sleep. Tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, did you order yours online? I'm really thinking about it, even though I really shouldn't spend that much money. I have a Rainbow, which I love, but it is so much trouble and I really have trouble with housework! I'd rather be knitting!


----------



## iamsam

oops double click


----------



## iamsam

althea - don't know if you need a building permit in australia - but if you do go with the person that will get the proper permits. and get everything in writing.

hope all goes well and that you soon will have a new garage and a fixed up car.

sam



Althea said:


> Three hours after tuning in to the TP I've caught up from pages 42 to 65. It's now lunchtime and I still have about 10 e-mails to read. Once I turn off the computer I don't allow myself to turn it on again until the next morning: I'm poorly disciplined and have SO much to do. Don't suppose I'm really wasting time, as I so enjoy the TP: just feel guilty. Shouldn't do: I worked full-time from age 16 to 65, and then part-time until I finally retired in February at 68, so my time is my own now. But those roses need to be pruned, among other things. I have finally had two quotes for the repairs to the garage ceiling: one involves just replacing the damaged section, and adding more glue/nails/screws to the existing portion, painting and removing old debris: $780. The other is for complete removal of ceiling, replacing with heavy duty plasterboard along with extra fixings, painting and removing rubbish: $2,189. Still waiting for the third quote to come through. Problem with the first one is that he has not put any details in print: just the amount on a scrap of paper. The expensive one has at least provided a written, detailed quote, so in spite of the cost I'm inclined to go with the expensive one. Will hold off deciding for a few days in the hope that the third one will arrive soon and will be somewhere in the middle! I've made an appointment with my dentist, but can't get in for a couple of weeks. They've put me on the waiting list for a cancellation. Meantime I'm not in pain: it's just uncomfortable with my tongue scraping against the jagged edge where the filling was. The crash repairers want my car from Monday to Thursday next week, so I'll be pretty much grounded until Friday. Fortunately, I'm close to a bus stop so will still be able to get to the city if I need to go out before Friday. Pretty cold here in Adelaide. I was surprised to read that you folk in Georgia have had temperatures reaching 107/108F. Thought those extremes were found only in parts of Australia, such as Adelaide, and areas of the Indian sub-continent. Hope you have some relief soon. Thinking of those who are unwell/in pain or caring for others in need.


----------



## iamsam

i did order it on line - should be here in five to seven days. i want it tomorrow. lol

i don't usually spend that much money - however - i'm glad i did and just anxious to get it going.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, did you order yours online? I'm really thinking about it, even though I really shouldn't spend that much money. I have a Rainbow, which I love, but it is so much trouble and I really have trouble with housework! I'd rather be knitting!


----------



## Sandy

thewren said:


> sandy - i really need a picture of you swinging an ax and splitting logs - a regular pioneer woman. hope you feel better in the morning.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone! When I logged on this morning I was on page 45 out of 47 pages, and when I logged on a few minutes ago there were 64 pages you all have been very busy while I was gone. DH and I went up to the woods to cut firewood, We brought a truck load home unloaded it and them stupid me went and split the whole load so I am very tired tonight and my hands hurt so bad I can hardly type let alone knit. I don't know what possessed me to split all of the wood but at least it's done except for stacking it. I'm afraid if I went out and sat in the hot tub I would fall asleep and stay there all night so I'd better stay out of it. I am going to try to catch up with all the post before I fall asleep. So I will check with you all later.
Click to expand...

Sam I can swing an axe really well even at my age! When I was a young girl or 8 or so I would trade chores with my brothers, I would chop and split their wood and they would do my dishes. A couple of years ago we got a 32 ton hydraulic log splitter. I absolutely love it! 
Even with the splitter it took me two hours tonight. It has just taken me 3 hours to catch up on all the posts today Minus the time I took out for doing a load of laundry and baking a small mixed berry pie to have with some mixed berry ice cream tomorrow after dinner. We will be starting out early in the morning to get more wood unless it's raining a lot. We really don't want to tramp around in the mud or get the truck stuck in the mud with a heavy load. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Houses in other countries are always interesting to me. I wonder why we would have something different from anywhere else? And why those places would have something different from another country? It's a fact, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we had lots of woods, so those would have been cut for houses. I don't think they did in England, so stone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> england built her timbers into her Ships
Click to expand...

Stones don't make good boats! guess they resorted to wood.


----------



## Lurker 2

Have read through to the end now- Sorry for being a bit spaced out earlier- my Mwyffanwy died 18 years, 1hour and 40 minutes ago, in London. age 22 , 33days.

was also a bit freaked because I had to go to the Cardiologist today, they have done a battery of tests, and have to do a whole lot more. Have to get the weight down so my ticker can do it's work. Unfortunate timing but I found a lovely creamy chrysanthemum, which is having a much needed drink, and later a very good conversation with my Bronwen.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that there is no worse moment in an argument than the one when you realize --- you're wrong.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so glad i never have that proplem. and if you believe that i have a bridge for sale. lol
> 
> sam
Click to expand...

London Bridge?


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> what wonderful news ciili - loopy or pain - i think i would vote for the loopy. at least you know it is not forever. healing energy coming your way.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi, everbody! i've been such an unholy mess over the past week, i just wanted to tell y'all that we modified my pain meds, and what a difference!!!!!! almost pain-free! moving the arm still hurts, but just for that moment, if you know what i mean. i'm a little bit loopier than i was, but still feel that it's an excellent trade-off. It's not like i need my brain right now.
> 
> anyway, thank you all for your patience and hugs! Bulldog, take the healing energy you were pouring out to me and use it for yourself. You are so incredibly strong, although i know you must be frightened!
> 
> so many of us and/or our loved ones are ill or in pain, i wish all of you and yours health and happiness!
Click to expand...

But both are not a good combination! Good that you do have some that are working Ceili. I once had people in my room, who I knew where not real but they sure seemed it. Probably pain meds but it could have been the anaesthetic. But all the pain relief was doing was keeping my awake. So I was both loopy and in great pain.


----------



## darowil

Well I've made it to the end.
Spent the afternoon going catching up with a couple of KPers (not TPers- one commented on Althea following it and I said I do too but she knew she would get caught up and so has resisted. Got to see one of Gypseycreams bears knitted by Gypseycream herself. Leanna had caught up with Gypseycream in the UK and found a bear lurking in her case when she next opened it. Really must got onto mine. Thought of suggesting you came Althea but we ended up meeting at someone elses place so decided I should not invite you!- though she did invite Leanna (she has been trying to join us when we all get togehter and never can make it so I suggested catchin gup with her).And would you believe that my husband rang me late morning and said he needed the car! So off on the bus again, but at least I didn't miss it this time, despite only having an hour to get myself organsied- even made a sandwich!


----------



## daralene

Myfanwy, I googled your daughter and she has done so much. Some of her sites even come up in Spanish, so she is very popular. This morning I went to her blog and love it:
http://bkcraftsandkeystones.blogspot.com/

So many cute things she makes. Is the quilt in the background one of her quilts?

I will be bookmarking her blog and checking back in. She has recipes too and gorgeous clothing for children. What a talent. Painting, sewing, quilting, knitting, and cooking to name a few. Thanks so much for making me/us aware of your daughter and her many talents. Now if I were you, I would get busy picking up all those buttons you have popped as you must be so proud of her. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Myfwanny, in the photos you posted, the color of your dad's eyes match his shirt. Beautiful. Horrible about his vertebrae. Hope he didn't suffer a lot of pain???

Pretty flowers. I'll be heading out for a funeral in Ohio and hope DH remembers to water mine so they don't die.


----------



## daralene

Jacki said:


> LOL yep about the ads.....something is always scanning for "keywords" and I do have the Home Depot Window Install showing along with another for Obama....and I don't recall anyone bringing up politics.  It is quite interesting to see what does pop up according to what we talk about. Interestingly enough...that is what keeps places like this free.


Someone did mention they had been to a site on KP that was political and they now had a headache and were exhausted. Perhaps the word political keyed that ad. LOL It is so funny. :roll:


----------



## daralene

daralene said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, go to the bottom of the class!!! I'll come with you, I've just lost the longest post I've ever typed. and I don't know how. It's just gone!! GRRRRRR.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Tessa, that IS so frustrating  It takes so long to read and then answering. I literally am thinking I may just have to say hugs to everyone as I can't keep up either. After all you wrote to lose it. I've had it happen and I never did redo it. Just said a few things instead of redoing it all. Maybe if there's anyone on here you didn't reply to they will just know it was for them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I had done one of my long threads and DH came in late last night and closed down the computer so it is all gone. Pages of reading and replying. So not only has this happened to me before, but now it just happened to me last night. I was too tired to get on and say anything and figured a good night's sleep was in order. DH told me he is still improving. Guess he has to do something wrong once in a while to prove he's not perfect :XD: :lol:


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Houses in other countries are always interesting to me. I wonder why we would have something different from anywhere else? And why those places would have something different from another country? It's a fact, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we had lots of woods, so those would have been cut for houses. I don't think they did in England, so stone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> england built her timbers into her Ships
Click to expand...

Spain did the same thing. Huge forests all cut down for their fleet. :roll:


----------



## daralene

gracieanne said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> gracieanne.........is the dog in your avatar your dog???? I had a bassett and her name was Angel and she was just that, an angel. She was so soft and warm and cuddly. When I would have a migraine she would come lie flat on me with her head going up toward my neck. If this is your dog what is the name and how old? I also had a dog that looked something like Pammies. Mine was a black lab. We lived on a farm when we had these dogs. along with a rabbit, guinea pig, and a cat that came when it was called like a dog. We won't talk about my farming efforts though other than to say I worked myself to death to feed all the wild animals in Upstate New York.
> 
> 
> 
> That is my sweet Oliver. He will be 10 in December. Bassets are wonderful, loving, stubborn, and regal. We absolutely adore him. We also have a Border Collie/Husky mix and a new puppy who is an Anatolian Shepherd. The puppy is seriously testing Oliver's patience and he has been a saint!
Click to expand...

I went and looked up the Anatolian Shepherd and that is a huge dog when grown. I'm sure Oliver will rule over him with his regalness though. They even showed a photo of one that had striping like a tiger. If you get a chance you will havve to show us photos of your puppy and Border Collie/Husky.


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knew I forgot something.. :lol: Daralene I have one of the Roomba's.. I LOVE IT!!!!! I would appreciate the website that you order the batteries though, Bobby is the name of ours.. he kind f bobs a bit when he rolls around. ;-) Oh and he has one of the mini TY baby things from a McDonald's happy meal, it's a wolf, anyway, that is velcro'd to him, my DS did it, said the wolf would be it's guide. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is too cute with the McD happy meal wolf guiding him around. See, notice I said him instead of it. Wow, that is great that you love it. Let me see if I can find the site:
> Ok, try here: http://store.irobot.com/shop/index.jsp?categoryId=2174944
> It should show you photos in each category. Pick the right series and you should be able to order your battery. If you have trouble let me know.
> 
> That sure was some wind and storm that blew in. Too bad about your plants all taking such a beating and the mess it created. Hope your umbrella is still useable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Found it and have a battery and a few other things ordered!! My DS was very pleased, he gave it to me a few years ago, no reason, just a big surprise, said he was trying to make my life easier. Good Kiddo!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Now that is some special son!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Yes Daralene, I have been blessed with 2 wonderful sons and the one has a beautiful wonderful wife :XD:


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how well this will come across....but here are the US States
> 
> United States postal abbreviations for states, military, commonwealths, and territories.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Its printing right now! Now I just need to work out whereabouts they are- some I know. Probably only Alaska , Hawaii. Texas and New Mexico are down south, but thats probably about it.
> The Wikipedia link someone else gave was interesting. Tried to post of there list but couldn't get it to higlight. Don't kniw if it was my computer being difficult if you can't do that in Wikipedia because they also had a map.
> But I did get distracted and find a link to Australia which had an interesting spot showing the changes to all the state borders over time.
> Anyone who read this pre editing will have seen some great spelling!
> 
> And now thanks to Katy I have the map! also printed out.
> 
> OK may as well give a link to ours. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/States_and_territories_of_Australia#State_and_territory_codes But ours is easy, not many.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Darowil. Enjoyed visiting the site. Sometimes it seems like we are neighbors when we are posting like this and then a shock when I realize we are a world apart. :thumbdown: Wouldn't it be fun if we were closer :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

wannabear said:


> I don't see the ads here because I have AVG Adblock. I get by without seeing very many ads anywhere.


They are funny when I notice them. When Marianne talked about wanting to go to Canada and saving up for it, the ads were about Savings Accounts. LOL What a hoot.


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> Hi y'all 63 pages by Monday this is unbelievable and wonderful. How precious. I will wait for the results to come back from the blood draws and the CT Scan done today with contrast. Talk lata and I need to go to bed. joe p


Hope you got some good sleep and will hear soon about the results. You are getting closer.

:thumbup: Hang in there.


----------



## daralene

dandylion said:


> Whew! glad you took it that way, Sam. I've been watching for your reply; biting my nails  sue
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> good one dandylion - sam
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that there is no worse moment in an argument than the one when you realize --- you're wrong.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so glad i never have that proplem. and if you believe that i have a bridge for sale. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd believe that Sam, if you hadn't been a husband at one time.  which reminds me ---- If a man speaks in a forest and there is no one to hear him ------- Is he still wrong? dandylion/sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam, you are great. Glad you took it that way too. Sue, I am going to have to tell my DH and I know he will laugh. Humor is so wonderful.


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> Oh I forgot, duh, I loved the recipe for the salsa, reminds me of Mamma Rosa's so thank you, I had lost her "secret" recipe years ago. (Mamma Rosa took care of me after school when my parents divorced, I was only 6 at the time, such a great part of my family)
> Have you ever had or heard of candied jalapeno's ??? I think I have a recipe somewhere, but we bought them when I lived in Texas already canned, so yummy! Sweet of course, but great on a triscuit with a slice of pepper jack cheese ;-) Geeze.. making me hungry and no jalapenos in the house.. darn! ;-)
> got caught up on all 63 pages finally, so many comments I need to make but can't remember to who or about what .. having a la la moment tonight... (brain went into la la land floating around somewhere :lol: )
> Just know all those in the fire zones, prayers are with you and yours...stay safe...
> To those with health and healing, surrounding you with prayers...
> to those just needing hugs and prayers.. we surround you also with prayers..
> to those that are here, posting, sharing and being part of a great group.. you are surrounded in my prayers... Blessing and love surround you and yours always..
> I'm headed to bed.. sweet dreams.. or good mornings whichever the case may be :thumbup: :thumbup:


Mama Rosa must be very special to you, helping you through a difficult time. Glad this salsa sounds similar to hers. I was amazed at how simple it is. Thought it would be way more complicated with special secrets. No, I've never had candied jalapenos.

With all the cleanup in your yard, how are you doing?? Are you in pain and how is your walking going??


----------



## daralene

Edith M said:


> Well, I have been trying to catch up all evening but I;m afraid I have to give up for now. Ireally need to sleep.
> 
> Sam, I am so glad you persuaded me to stick with the TP. I still get a twing once in a while for the way things ended with Dave but what will be will be.
> 
> Prayers for all that suffer or are in harms way. See you all tomorrow. Edith M


Edith, so glad Sam got you to stay. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Sandy said:


> Good evening everyone! When I logged on this morning I was on page 45 out of 47 pages, and when I logged on a few minutes ago there were 64 pages you all have been very busy while I was gone. DH and I went up to the woods to cut firewood, We brought a truck load home unloaded it and them stupid me went and split the whole load so I am very tired tonight and my hands hurt so bad I can hardly type let alone knit. I don't know what possessed me to split all of the wood but at least it's done except for stacking it. I'm afraid if I went out and sat in the hot tub I would fall asleep and stay there all night so I'd better stay out of it. I am going to try to catch up with all the post before I fall asleep. So I will check with you all later.


Sandy, boy have you ever put in a busy day with hard work. Not surprising you are sore, but all that work is done and it will be so nice to have all that wood for when it gets cold again. I think I would have opted for the hot tub.....!
Checking your avatar and saw northwest Algona WA and had to wonder, with our international locations, if you were Washington or Western Australia. LOL Looks like Washington.


----------



## daralene

Althea said:


> Three hours after tuning in to the TP I've caught up from pages 42 to 65. It's now lunchtime and I still have about 10 e-mails to read. Once I turn off the computer I don't allow myself to turn it on again until the next morning: I'm poorly disciplined and have SO much to do. Don't suppose I'm really wasting time, as I so enjoy the TP: just feel guilty. Shouldn't do: I worked full-time from age 16 to 65, and then part-time until I finally retired in February at 68, so my time is my own now. But those roses need to be pruned, among other things. I have finally had two quotes for the repairs to the garage ceiling: one involves just replacing the damaged section, and adding more glue/nails/screws to the existing portion, painting and removing old debris: $780. The other is for complete removal of ceiling, replacing with heavy duty plasterboard along with extra fixings, painting and removing rubbish: $2,189. Still waiting for the third quote to come through. Problem with the first one is that he has not put any details in print: just the amount on a scrap of paper. The expensive one has at least provided a written, detailed quote, so in spite of the cost I'm inclined to go with the expensive one. Will hold off deciding for a few days in the hope that the third one will arrive soon and will be somewhere in the middle! I've made an appointment with my dentist, but can't get in for a couple of weeks. They've put me on the waiting list for a cancellation. Meantime I'm not in pain: it's just uncomfortable with my tongue scraping against the jagged edge where the filling was. The crash repairers want my car from Monday to Thursday next week, so I'll be pretty much grounded until Friday. Fortunately, I'm close to a bus stop so will still be able to get to the city if I need to go out before Friday. Pretty cold here in Adelaide. I was surprised to read that you folk in Georgia have had temperatures reaching 107/108F. Thought those extremes were found only in parts of Australia, such as Adelaide, and areas of the Indian sub-continent. Hope you have some relief soon. Thinking of those who are unwell/in pain or caring for others in need.


So glad you are finally getting some quotes. It's an awful feeling when things like this happen and it seems you have a good attitude, despite things moving so slowly. Thank goodness you are near a bus while your car is in for repairs. Terrible to think the builder of the home caused you all this trouble and they got away with it. Same thing happens here, sadly. Now all you need is a cancellation and the means to get there when they call. Be well Althea and hang in there. :wink:
I see where Sam advised to go with the one with it in writing. I like his advice and if you didn't see his post, go back a page or two and find it.


----------



## daralene

pammie1234 said:


> Sam, did you order yours online? I'm really thinking about it, even though I really shouldn't spend that much money. I have a Rainbow, which I love, but it is so much trouble and I really have trouble with housework! I'd rather be knitting!


Don't know if you saw earlier where I posted that Sharper Image used to give a lifetime warranty on the Roomba. Worth checking into. I bought my last one from them. But check the site first to see the models and which one you want and then see if Sharper Image has it. Worth the lifetime warranty if they still have it.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Have read through to the end now- Sorry for being a bit spaced out earlier- my Mwyffanwy died 18 years, 1hour and 40 minutes ago, in London. age 22 , 33days.
> 
> was also a bit freaked because I had to go to the Cardiologist today, they have done a battery of tests, and have to do a whole lot more. Have to get the weight down so my ticker can do it's work. Unfortunate timing but I found a lovely creamy chrysanthemum, which is having a much needed drink, and later a very good conversation with my Bronwen.


Mwyffanwy was way too young. How heartbreaking. Know you are feeling sad remembering the anniversary of this. We are here for you and glad you shared, especially with Fale being away. Hugs to you. I know she was a beautiful singer and wish I could have heard her.

Oh dear, this is not good with having to have all those test for your heart. Good that you had the tests, but not good that you are having problems. Are you getting irregular heart beats? Please keep us posted. We care. So sad to hear this.
Daralene


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> [
> Thank you Darowil. Enjoyed visiting the site. Sometimes it seems like we are neighbors when we are posting like this and then a shock when I realize we are a world apart. :thumbdown: Wouldn't it be fun if we were closer :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes so many of you are so far away- and usually you all seem so close. The something will come out and it will show how far away. Would love to have heaps of money and do a KP world tour- not that I think DH woul dbe all that impressed!

Any way I'm going to be sensible. I am going to shut down as soon as I empty my inbox (well of unread emails) and ignore it till tomorrow. DH is out and no idea what time he is getting home so I might manage a fair bit of unipterupted knitting (which I don't get while on KP).


----------



## KateB

I'd believe that Sam, if you hadn't been a husband at one time.  which reminds me ---- If a man speaks in a forest and there is no one to hear him ------- Is he still wrong? dandylion/sue[/quote]

Love that expression Sue! Going to store that one away for later use. :lol:


----------



## budasha

It's Tuesday morning and I've just gotten to the end of TP (67 pages) that's a lot of reading. Everything I wanted to say to all of you has been said so I'll have to start from here on. Hope all of you in the fire and flood danger zones are okay and haven't suffered any losses. 

Sam - hope that your roomba (sp?) is all that you expect. I don't have one - just the old-fashioned upright that takes some energy to push. And, thanks for the tip about putting Vodka in the freezer.

Daralene - loved your story about the punk rock music and the racoons. I can just picture that.

5mmdpns - Funny you should mention having cucumber and cheese sandwiches. That's what I had for lunch yesterday.

For all those suffering, I'm sending good vibes for a speedy recovery. 

I know I haven't replied to everyone but I'll try to do better from here on. I've missed reading KP for the last 4 days so I'll have to check in there soon. Wish all of you a good day/or night as the case may be.

Myfanwy - love the picture of your summer house.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that there is no worse moment in an argument than the one when you realize --- you're wrong.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so glad i never have that proplem. and if you believe that i have a bridge for sale. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> London Bridge?
Click to expand...

No, don't touch that......it's falling down. :lol:


----------



## mjs

Althea said:


> Three hours after tuning in to the TP I've caught up from pages 42 to 65. It's now lunchtime and I still have about 10 e-mails to read. Once I turn off the computer I don't allow myself to turn it on again until the next morning: I'm poorly disciplined and have SO much to do. Don't suppose I'm really wasting time, as I so enjoy the TP: just feel guilty. Shouldn't do: I worked full-time from age 16 to 65, and then part-time until I finally retired in February at 68, so my time is my own now. But those roses need to be pruned, among other things. I have finally had two quotes for the repairs to the garage ceiling: one involves just replacing the damaged section, and adding more glue/nails/screws to the existing portion, painting and removing old debris: $780. The other is for complete removal of ceiling, replacing with heavy duty plasterboard along with extra fixings, painting and removing rubbish: $2,189. Still waiting for the third quote to come through. Problem with the first one is that he has not put any details in print: just the amount on a scrap of paper. The expensive one has at least provided a written, detailed quote, so in spite of the cost I'm inclined to go with the expensive one. Will hold off deciding for a few days in the hope that the third one will arrive soon and will be somewhere in the middle! I've made an appointment with my dentist, but can't get in for a couple of weeks. They've put me on the waiting list for a cancellation. Meantime I'm not in pain: it's just uncomfortable with my tongue scraping against the jagged edge where the filling was. The crash repairers want my car from Monday to Thursday next week, so I'll be pretty much grounded until Friday. Fortunately, I'm close to a bus stop so will still be able to get to the city if I need to go out before Friday. Pretty cold here in Adelaide. I was surprised to read that you folk in Georgia have had temperatures reaching 107/108F. Thought those extremes were found only in parts of Australia, such as Adelaide, and areas of the Indian sub-continent. Hope you have some relief soon. Thinking of those who are unwell/in pain or caring for others in need.


I have been surprised at dentists nowadays. Years ago several times I was called at work and had an appointment changed because they had an emergency. Nothing ever seems to be that important now, and that seems odd to me. Changing someone because someone has a big problem seems a reasonable thing to do.

In the meantime, if there is discomfort you can try chewing some gum and smoothing it over the tooth to give some protection.


----------



## mjs

Sandy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sandy - i really need a picture of you swinging an ax and splitting logs - a regular pioneer woman. hope you feel better in the morning.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone! When I logged on this morning I was on page 45 out of 47 pages, and when I logged on a few minutes ago there were 64 pages you all have been very busy while I was gone. DH and I went up to the woods to cut firewood, We brought a truck load home unloaded it and them stupid me went and split the whole load so I am very tired tonight and my hands hurt so bad I can hardly type let alone knit. I don't know what possessed me to split all of the wood but at least it's done except for stacking it. I'm afraid if I went out and sat in the hot tub I would fall asleep and stay there all night so I'd better stay out of it. I am going to try to catch up with all the post before I fall asleep. So I will check with you all later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam I can swing an axe really well even at my age! When I was a young girl or 8 or so I would trade chores with my brothers, I would chop and split their wood and they would do my dishes. A couple of years ago we got a 32 ton hydraulic log splitter. I absolutely love it!
> Even with the splitter it took me two hours tonight. It has just taken me 3 hours to catch up on all the posts today Minus the time I took out for doing a load of laundry and baking a small mixed berry pie to have with some mixed berry ice cream tomorrow after dinner. We will be starting out early in the morning to get more wood unless it's raining a lot. We really don't want to tramp around in the mud or get the truck stuck in the mud with a heavy load. See you all tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Here I was picturing you with a wedge and an axe with an old log underneath.


----------



## KateB

Well, another 8 pages read! Ceili, glad to hear that your pain has subsided a bit. Pammie, yes I take notes as I read the posts and I'm sure I still miss out some!  Settleg, I don't know what it is with the smilies, sometimes they will appear in the middle of text and other times they just refuse! Sorlenna, hope you get the news you're hoping for very soon! Joe, I'm sure those blood tests and CT results will turn out good. Myfanwy, so terrible to lose a child, I just can't imagine your pain. We came closest when my younger son had his rugby accident, but that turned out okay, thank God. Hope the heart tests all turn out okay for you. Marianne, and any others who pray, please add my friend Nan to your lists. She's at end-stage pancreatic cancer, and she's only 54, so sad.


----------



## wannabear

daralene said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> gracieanne.........is the dog in your avatar your dog???? I had a bassett and her name was Angel and she was just that, an angel. She was so soft and warm and cuddly. When I would have a migraine she would come lie flat on me with her head going up
> 
> We also have a Border Collie/Husky mix and a new puppy who is an Anatolian Shepherd. The puppy is seriously testing Oliver's patience and he has been a saint!
> 
> 
> 
> I went and looked up the Anatolian Shepherd and that is a huge dog when grown. I'm sure Oliver will rule over him with his regalness though. They even showed a photo of one that had striping like a tiger. If you get a chance you will havve to show us photos of your puppy and Border Collie/Husky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have an Anatolian Shepherd. She's a tall dog.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

Mama Rosa must be very special to you, helping you through a difficult time. Glad this salsa sounds similar to hers. I was amazed at how simple it is. Thought it would be way more complicated with special secrets. No, I've never had candied jalapenos.

With all the cleanup in your yard, how are you doing?? Are you in pain and how is your walking going??[/quote]

Mama Rosa was a jewel for sure, she passed away in 1983, most of her family has moved to the Houston area now, have lost touch with all of them sadly. 
My neighbors Chris and Tracy; Tyler and Debbie spent last evening cleaning up the yards, the pots were broken and only able to salvage one of the plants not even sure if it will survive. They were all cuttings from friends and I'm sure I can restart them again. Cindi and I had cold drinks and chips and dip for all after their work, just glad they waited till the sun was over the house and the yard was totally shaded, I had the mister going so they would walk under it and cool off! ;-) 
I am walking without a lot of pain now, have a treadmill and have it on slow and no incline.. after a mile and half it starts to burn so I cool down and stop. Stairs are my downfall, can go down easily but coming back up is a problem. Is getting better everyday though, will be back to 100% soon, I just know it!
Mom is really having a rough time, she asked me yesterday to check into nursing homes, is afraid that all the care she needs is too much for me. I won't do that though, C and I sat with her last night before bedtime, told her that she is home and will be with us for many more years to come. She has been trying to walk in her room a bit, but after about 10 steps the pain is too intense to continue. I talked with her Dr yesterday and he said with her age and other issues it will take some time for her muscles to heal (puller her groin muscle when she fell). All prayers are appreciated and welcomed for her healing. 
Hope you and yours are having good days! Take care my friend ;-)


----------



## Marianne818

KateB said:


> Well, another 8 pages read! Ceili, glad to hear that your pain has subsided a bit. Pammie, yes I take notes as I read the posts and I'm sure I still miss out some!  Settleg, I don't know what it is with the smilies, sometimes they will appear in the middle of text and other times they just refuse! Sorlenna, hope you get the news you're hoping for very soon! Joe, I'm sure those blood tests and CT results will turn out good. Myfanwy, so terrible to lose a child, I just can't imagine your pain. We came closest when my younger son had his rugby accident, but that turned out okay, thank God. Hope the heart tests all turn out okay for you. Marianne, and any others who pray, please add my friend Nan to your lists. She's at end-stage pancreatic cancer, and she's only 54, so sad.


Oh Kate I'm so sorry to hear about your friend Nan, yes of course will have her in our prayers. I hate this disease.. with all the miracles in modern medicines I just don't know why they haven't been able to find a cure for it! sorry for the venting.. just upsets me that so many suffer.. hugs and special prayers..


----------



## wannabear

daralene said:


> Someone did mention they had been to a site on KP that was political and they now had a headache and were exhausted. Perhaps the word political keyed that ad. LOL It is so funny. :roll:


The rules of KP forbid political discussions. No fear I'm going to get a headache from reading that. It sure stirs up some feelings, though.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ezenby said:


> smileys always seem to end up at the end .....they use to go where the curser was placed. What do you think 5mmdpns?


It can be tricky!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> pammie - floors are floors regardless of what covering they have - i think it will do well on laminate. i can hardly wait to touch the button and watch it take off. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, checked the Roomba out and Sam, I want the top of the line too! I do have to check on the flooring. My wood floors are laminate and not real hardwood. I'm not sure if it would make a difference. One of the reviews said that their dogs ignored it. I'm just not sure my Bailey would let it go. He is the only dog I know that wants to play with the vacuum cleaner when I'm using it!
Click to expand...

Your daughter must really take a picture of this initiation when you press the on button!!!


----------



## gracieanne

Ezenby said:


> 5mmdpns
> oh yes...I remember I have that one. Thought he had a new a ...cant be better...one. Thanks


It is the recipes from a past TP AND it's great!


----------



## gracieanne

daralene said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering if the Rhoomba (however it is spelled) would be a playmate for the pets. I'm afraid my dog would have a fit over it. I guess when I used it, I could just shut him out! I'm glad to know they do work. How are they on wood floors?
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie,
> I was wondering the same things. I have wood floors, too and I can envision my three crazy pups chasing the poor Roomba around the house!
> 
> I am finally caught up on all 61 pages. This is more than I have posted in over a year of TP's!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does great on wood floors. As to how the animals will react, I think most animals are either afraid or would consider it a toy, but I don't have any animals now so can't say. Wait, I did babysit our sons pug and he went and hid. Too cute. He thinks it is a monster.
> :XD:
Click to expand...

My puppy attacks the vacuum now, I'm afraid she'd kill the Roomba! :mrgreen: :shock:


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three hours after tuning in to the TP I've caught up from pages 42 to 65. It's now lunchtime and I still have about 10 e-mails to read. Once I turn off the computer I don't allow myself to turn it on again until the next morning: I'm poorly disciplined and have SO much to do. Don't suppose I'm really wasting time, as I so enjoy the TP: just feel guilty. Shouldn't do: I worked full-time from age 16 to 65, and then part-time until I finally retired in February at 68, so my time is my own now. But those roses need to be pruned, among other things. I have finally had two quotes for the repairs to the garage ceiling: one involves just replacing the damaged section, and adding more glue/nails/screws to the existing portion, painting and removing old debris: $780. The other is for complete removal of ceiling, replacing with heavy duty plasterboard along with extra fixings, painting and removing rubbish: $2,189. Still waiting for the third quote to come through. Problem with the first one is that he has not put any details in print: just the amount on a scrap of paper. The expensive one has at least provided a written, detailed quote, so in spite of the cost I'm inclined to go with the expensive one. Will hold off deciding for a few days in the hope that the third one will arrive soon and will be somewhere in the middle! I've made an appointment with my dentist, but can't get in for a couple of weeks. They've put me on the waiting list for a cancellation. Meantime I'm not in pain: it's just uncomfortable with my tongue scraping against the jagged edge where the filling was. The crash repairers want my car from Monday to Thursday next week, so I'll be pretty much grounded until Friday. Fortunately, I'm close to a bus stop so will still be able to get to the city if I need to go out before Friday. Pretty cold here in Adelaide. I was surprised to read that you folk in Georgia have had temperatures reaching 107/108F. Thought those extremes were found only in parts of Australia, such as Adelaide, and areas of the Indian sub-continent. Hope you have some relief soon. Thinking of those who are unwell/in pain or caring for others in need.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been surprised at dentists nowadays. Years ago several times I was called at work and had an appointment changed because they had an emergency. Nothing ever seems to be that important now, and that seems odd to me. Changing someone because someone has a big problem seems a reasonable thing to do.
> 
> In the meantime, if there is discomfort you can try chewing some gum and smoothing it over the tooth to give some protection.
Click to expand...

There is dental wax that you can purchase. It is most commonly used over braces so that the edges dont cut up the insides of the lips/cheeks.


----------



## gracieanne

daralene said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> gracieanne.........is the dog in your avatar your dog???? I had a bassett and her name was Angel and she was just that, an angel. She was so soft and warm and cuddly. When I would have a migraine she would come lie flat on me with her head going up toward my neck. If this is your dog what is the name and how old? I also had a dog that looked something like Pammies. Mine was a black lab. We lived on a farm when we had these dogs. along with a rabbit, guinea pig, and a cat that came when it was called like a dog. We won't talk about my farming efforts though other than to say I worked myself to death to feed all the wild animals in Upstate New York.
> 
> 
> 
> That is my sweet Oliver. He will be 10 in December. Bassets are wonderful, loving, stubborn, and regal. We absolutely adore him. We also have a Border Collie/Husky mix and a new puppy who is an Anatolian Shepherd. The puppy is seriously testing Oliver's patience and he has been a saint!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went and looked up the Anatolian Shepherd and that is a huge dog when grown. I'm sure Oliver will rule over him with his regalness though. They even showed a photo of one that had striping like a tiger. If you get a chance you will havve to show us photos of your puppy and Border Collie/Husky.
Click to expand...

I will as soon as my laptop cooperates. I can't attach anything lately. :hunf:


----------



## gracieanne

wannabear said:


> We have an Anatolian Shepherd. She's a tall dog.


I'd love to see a pic if you have one! Our pup is four months old and growing like a weed! You would never know she was the runt of the litter.


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy - hugs and more hugs coming your way. hope it is a good report from the doctor.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Have read through to the end now- Sorry for being a bit spaced out earlier- my Mwyffanwy died 18 years, 1hour and 40 minutes ago, in London. age 22 , 33days.
> 
> was also a bit freaked because I had to go to the Cardiologist today, they have done a battery of tests, and have to do a whole lot more. Have to get the weight down so my ticker can do it's work. Unfortunate timing but I found a lovely creamy chrysanthemum, which is having a much needed drink, and later a very good conversation with my Bronwen.


----------



## jheiens

Please know that many others are praying for all of you and your requests, needs, fears and dangers. I add my own to the prayers rising for you all. Joy


----------



## iamsam

KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that there is no worse moment in an argument than the one when you realize --- you're wrong.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so glad i never have that proplem. and if you believe that i have a bridge for sale. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> London Bridge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, don't touch that......it's falling down. :lol:
Click to expand...

i see a money maker here - just think of the people that would buy a piece of the bridge - better than selling it in one piece to one person - of course you woud charge a lot - you wouldn't need to tell them it was falling down.

sam


----------



## iamsam

marianne - healing energy coming to you and your mother. i think it is wonderful you want to keep her with you. a very special daughter.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Mama Rosa must be very special to you, helping you through a difficult time. Glad this salsa sounds similar to hers. I was amazed at how simple it is. Thought it would be way more complicated with special secrets. No, I've never had candied jalapenos.
> 
> With all the cleanup in your yard, how are you doing?? Are you in pain and how is your walking going??


Mama Rosa was a jewel for sure, she passed away in 1983, most of her family has moved to the Houston area now, have lost touch with all of them sadly. 
My neighbors Chris and Tracy; Tyler and Debbie spent last evening cleaning up the yards, the pots were broken and only able to salvage one of the plants not even sure if it will survive. They were all cuttings from friends and I'm sure I can restart them again. Cindi and I had cold drinks and chips and dip for all after their work, just glad they waited till the sun was over the house and the yard was totally shaded, I had the mister going so they would walk under it and cool off! ;-) 
I am walking without a lot of pain now, have a treadmill and have it on slow and no incline.. after a mile and half it starts to burn so I cool down and stop. Stairs are my downfall, can go down easily but coming back up is a problem. Is getting better everyday though, will be back to 100% soon, I just know it!
Mom is really having a rough time, she asked me yesterday to check into nursing homes, is afraid that all the care she needs is too much for me. I won't do that though, C and I sat with her last night before bedtime, told her that she is home and will be with us for many more years to come. She has been trying to walk in her room a bit, but after about 10 steps the pain is too intense to continue. I talked with her Dr yesterday and he said with her age and other issues it will take some time for her muscles to heal (puller her groin muscle when she fell). All prayers are appreciated and welcomed for her healing. 
Hope you and yours are having good days! Take care my friend ;-)[/quote]


----------



## Ceili

so, now that i can't even hold a needle, my gd finally wants me to teach her to knit! aarrgghh!


----------



## Sorlenna

Tuesday morning here...I have just caught up the posts, and first, Myfanwy, a giant hug for you...to you and your mom, Marianne, and all those who are hurting or in need. 

I hope today will be a "slow day," as yesterday got a bit hectic trying to finish up things at work; I do finally feel caught up, which hasn't happened for a very long time. 

The shawl turned up an error in the last row I worked--guess I was too tired and wasn't paying close enough attention, so I tinked it back to the error and will redo.

Last night we DID get some rain, and it was glorious while it lasted! Now, let's hope more comes and keeps doing so steadily.


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, another 8 pages read! Ceili, glad to hear that your pain has subsided a bit. Pammie, yes I take notes as I read the posts and I'm sure I still miss out some!  Settleg, I don't know what it is with the smilies, sometimes they will appear in the middle of text and other times they just refuse! Sorlenna, hope you get the news you're hoping for very soon! Joe, I'm sure those blood tests and CT results will turn out good. Myfanwy, so terrible to lose a child, I just can't imagine your pain. We came closest when my younger son had his rugby accident, but that turned out okay, thank God. Hope the heart tests all turn out okay for you. Marianne, and any others who pray, please add my friend Nan to your lists. She's at end-stage pancreatic cancer, and she's only 54, so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Kate I'm so sorry to hear about your friend Nan, yes of course will have her in our prayers. I hate this disease.. with all the miracles in modern medicines I just don't know why they haven't been able to find a cure for it! sorry for the venting.. just upsets me that so many suffer.. hugs and special prayers..
Click to expand...

Marianne, prayers for your mom.

Kate, your friend is way too young and Marianne, it makes me mad too. This disease has stolen too many of my loved ones and dear, dear friends. Yes, prayers coming her way.


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning! I thought I had better get caught up before I started my day. I knew I wouldn't want to get too far behind. Great TP this week!


----------



## daralene

So sad, not only am I headed to Ohio for a funeral tomorrow but my sister told me that a friend we have there is in the hospital with her son and he has just yesterday been diagnosed with leukemia. It seems it is a new friend almost every month. What is wrong?? Something sure isn't right.

We are praying for so many, but please add Beth's young son to your prayer list. She has two sons, one 13 and one 16. Not sure which one but will find out when I am down there.


----------



## Silverowl

Right I am of to A & E with OH as he has just cut his fingers looks like they need stitches.


----------



## gagesmom

wow, I have just caught up and we are at 60 pages. Aye carumba thats a lot of reading.


----------



## gagesmom

gagesmom said:


> wow, I have just caught up and we are at 60 pages. Aye carumba thats a lot of reading.


sorry that is 69 pages.


----------



## Edith M

I was beginning to think I would have to put off going for the weekly grocery shopping. I like to get my KP & TP before I get involved with the mundane. They give me incentive. I finally got caught up and it is still only noon. I am a slow reader. I will have to do the pencil and paper thing as well. There were several postings I wanted to respond to but for the life of me I can't put the names together with the situations. 

Some I do remember : Joe, I hope your tests come up with answers. As you know I have had similar issues but mine were resolved with diet changes. I was really hoping it would work for you as well.

Marieanne and Celli: I am pleeased your pain is easing and pray it continues. May you both heal and be back to your old self soon.

I had an appointment with my pulmonologist yeasterday and he was pleased with my progress. In fact he has told me to wean myself off the Spiriva over the course of the next 2 weeks. He has upped my exercise from 2x a day on the treadmill to 3 and beginning next week to start increasing the time for each session by 1 minute each day with 10 minute sessions 3 x a day as my goal. I am off the blood pressure meds as well. I may get my yarn stash all knitted up before I die.............nah! I'll just go to a yarn shop and get more.

Off to the grocery store for now. See you all later. Thanks Sam for a great Tea Party

Edith M


----------



## Sorlenna

Silverowl, I hope it is not too serious! We are off in a bit to get Bub's test results (not expecting any odd news, so not worried). I'm up to row 100 of the shawl.


----------



## master of none

I'm late with this but, Thank you for the offer of English history geewhiz and a Thank you Sam for the warm invite.
Southern Mississippi is Hot and Dry.


----------



## Joe P

My Grandmother and Mother's recipe for Potato Salad from our Sharpsteen and Crider family 1860 in Kansas.

6 potatoes (boiled in salt water)
4 boiled eggs (hard)
1 cup celery chopped fine
1 cup onion chopped fine
1 cup dill pickle chopped fine

A bunch of good mayonaise ( home made if can do it)

Boil eggs first separate yolk from whites. Put yolks in a bowl and crumble yolk by hand until like corn meal.
Chop whites very fine and Put aside.

After potatoes are done drain well and chop in small pieces or you can mash them.

Put all ingredients in warm potatoes and mix well.

Mix your mayo and a little old fashioned yellow mustard. Be sure to add your yolks and the whites are in the potatoes when you mix them. Taste your mixture to see if it's to your taste. If you want a little more tang you can add a little plain vinegar.


Ezenby said:


> what page number is Joes potato recipe on?


----------



## Joe P

The yolks go in the mayo mixture oops. sorry.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy winging its way to your friend and her son.

sam



daralene said:


> So sad, not only am I headed to Ohio for a funeral tomorrow but my sister told me that a friend we have there is in the hospital with her son and he has just yesterday been diagnosed with leukemia. It seems it is a new friend almost every month. What is wrong?? Something sure isn't right.
> 
> We are praying for so many, but please add Beth's young son to your prayer list. She has two sons, one 13 and one 16. Not sure which one but will find out when I am down there.


----------



## iamsam

silverowl - what is a&e. here in the states we have the er (emergency room) which i suspect is where you went. oh - other husband? lol

sam



Silverowl said:


> Right I am of to A & E with OH as he has just cut his fingers looks like they need stitches.


----------



## iamsam

edith - what great news from your pulmonologist - heidi has a tread mill - i should start using it.

sam



Edith M said:


> I was beginning to think I would have to put off going for the weekly grocery shopping. I like to get my KP & TP before I get involved with the mundane. They give me incentive. I finally got caught up and it is still only noon. I am a slow reader. I will have to do the pencil and paper thing as well. There were several postings I wanted to respond to but for the life of me I can't put the names together with the situations.
> 
> Some I do remember : Joe, I hope your tests come up with answers. As you know I have had similar issues but mine were resolved with diet changes. I was really hoping it would work for you as well.
> 
> Marieanne and Celli: I am pleeased your pain is easing and pray it continues. May you both heal and be back to your old self soon.
> 
> I had an appointment with my pulmonologist yeasterday and he was pleased with my progress. In fact he has told me to wean myself off the Spiriva over the course of the next 2 weeks. He has upped my exercise from 2x a day on the treadmill to 3 and beginning next week to start increasing the time for each session by 1 minute each day with 10 minute sessions 3 x a day as my goal. I am off the blood pressure meds as well. I may get my yarn stash all knitted up before I die.............nah! I'll just go to a yarn shop and get more.
> 
> Off to the grocery store for now. See you all later. Thanks Sam for a great Tea Party
> 
> Edith M


----------



## dandylion

Thanks, Sam. You're a Prince among men ! 

I was going to try to catch up on posts, but I find that I can't do that and watch every point at the Wimbledon , Lasiki, Kerber match. It's one of the best women's matches I have seen in a long time. I have to put the t p on hold so I can watch the third set of this one. sue


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yep about the ads.....something is always scanning for "keywords" and I do have the Home Depot Window Install showing along with another for Obama....and I don't recall anyone bringing up politics.  It is quite interesting to see what does pop up according to what we talk about. Interestingly enough...that is what keeps places like this free.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone did mention they had been to a site on KP that was political and they now had a headache and were exhausted. Perhaps the word political keyed that ad. LOL It is so funny. :roll:
Click to expand...

On the daily mailing someone bad-mouthed Michelle. That may have triggered an ad.


----------



## mjs

h[qote=thewren]


KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that there is no worse moment in an argument than the one when you realize --- you're wrong.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so glad i never have that proplem. and if you believe that i have a bridge for sale. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> London Bridge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, don't touch that......it's falling down. :lol:
Click to expand...

i see a money maker here - just think of the people that would buy a piece of the bridge - better than selling it in one piece to one person - of course you woud charge a lot - you wouldn't need to tell them it was falling down.

sam[/quote]

I thought a London bridge was moved to AZ a while ago?


----------



## master of none

Ladies and Gents. Just read where Andy Griffith passed away this morning. I'm sure most of us Remember "Sherriff Andy Taylor". I know I have been enjoying reruns of the "Andy Griffith Show". Such a good man.


----------



## 5mmdpns

hey people! we have a heat wave going on up here whilst the Ozzies and NZealanders are freezing!! since I am up in the heat wave, what do you all do to keep cool? I have some popcycles that I munch on and good old ice water with a squirt of lemon in it. Not too much on the sugar stuff as I am diabetic but still one hot mama!! (My son's birthday in a couple of days and I am feeling a tad bit on the older generation side of life!!)   :-D


----------



## iamsam

i hadn't heard yet master of none - thanks for telling us. i think i have watched and rewatched his shows so often i could almost resight them.

sam



master of none said:


> Ladies and Gents. Just read where Andy Griffith passed away this morning. I'm sure most of us Remember "Sherriff Andy Taylor". I know I have been enjoying reruns of the "Andy Griffith Show". Such a good man.


----------



## iamsam

that's true but i'm not going to tell anyone if you don't.

sam



mjs said:


> h[qote=thewren]
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that there is no worse moment in an argument than the one when you realize --- you're wrong.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so glad i never have that proplem. and if you believe that i have a bridge for sale. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> London Bridge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, don't touch that......it's falling down. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i see a money maker here - just think of the people that would buy a piece of the bridge - better than selling it in one piece to one person - of course you woud charge a lot - you wouldn't need to tell them it was falling down.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...

I thought a London bridge was moved to AZ a while ago?[/quote]


----------



## pammie1234

Someone did mention they had been to a site on KP that was political and they now had a headache and were exhausted. Perhaps the word political keyed that ad. LOL It is so funny. :roll:[/quote]

The one I opened and did not read was about Rush Limbaugh. That was the one I thought it related to. I love the fact that this TP has been so laid back and non-controversial.

I PMd Nana Caren, but have not heard back. I am thinking that she must have followed Dave and quit the KP. I know she stated that she felt some were being disrespectful to the orange egg cosy with the 2 T's. I really hate to see her leave, but it is her choice. I'll let you know if I do hear back.


----------



## StellaK

There is a London Bridge at Lake Havasu City, AZ. We used to go there in the summer from Laughlin, Nev. The last time we were there the temp was 124 fahrenheit. You literally could not drink enough water. Laughlin is another gambling site on the Colorado River. We lived about 250 miles from there in So. Cal.
My daughter was just here cleaning up my computer and she put my picture in as my avatar.


----------



## wannabear

pammie1234 said:


> Someone did mention they had been to a site on KP that was political and they now had a headache and were exhausted. Perhaps the word political keyed that ad. LOL It is so funny. :roll:


The one I opened and did not read was about Rush Limbaugh. That was the one I thought it related to. I love the fact that this TP has been so laid back and non-controversial.

I PMd Nana Caren, but have not heard back. I am thinking that she must have followed Dave and quit the KP. I know she stated that she felt some were being disrespectful to the orange egg cosy with the 2 T's. I really hate to see her leave, but it is her choice. I'll let you know if I do hear back.[/quote]

If it's disrespectful to even _mention_ that orange is the team color for a university, then it should be even more disrespectful to turn it into whimsical hats for eggs.


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone did mention they had been to a site on KP that was political and they now had a headache and were exhausted. Perhaps the word political keyed that ad. LOL It is so funny. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> The one I opened and did not read was about Rush Limbaugh. That was the one I thought it related to. I love the fact that this TP has been so laid back and non-controversial.
> 
> I PMd Nana Caren, but have not heard back. I am thinking that she must have followed Dave and quit the KP. I know she stated that she felt some were being disrespectful to the orange egg cosy with the 2 T's. I really hate to see her leave, but it is her choice. I'll let you know if I do hear back.
Click to expand...

If it's disrespectful to even _mention_ that orange is the team color for a university, then it should be even more disrespectful to turn it into whimsical hats for eggs.[/quote]

Good point about egg hats.


----------



## Lurker 2

a & e is 'accident & emergency

Good morning! [etc,] from a wet Wednesday! already the 4th July here! 
there are many I was hoping to reply to, but this has been a wow of a party- and people have so much to say, and so many more speaking up!!
those I do recall

Althea- hope that third quote has turned up!

Daralene- Can you hear the ping ping ping happening at my house?, and thank you for your kind thoughts, that sounds a wonderful collection of herbs you are starting! good luck with them!

KateB- I am a bit biased about the beauties of the Loch Lomond area- if I ever won the lotto, I might consider re-locating- but I seldom buy Lotto tickets! It was a wonderful experience last year seeing so many of my childhood places- both my old schools- and fulfilling my childhood dream of going to Skye [we go back to Clan Macdonald- and the Nicholsons]

many have said kind words- and I was tired when I was reading through- and did not make notes- so please, there is no hurt intended

I have an irregular heart beat, rather than the valve problems that both my brothers have- not major, but with the Angina the doctors want me to get my weight better under control- I agree it is a good goal. I have to go onto Beta blockers, as well as all the other precautionary meds.
I am anticipating a huge catch up tonight when I have a chance to get back to the computer- later this morning my young friends are coming to help me shift the large items of furniture- by now the house is really 'upside down' . Deliberately while I am on my own- Fale finds it very upsetting when I alter things- and fair enough. 
I am looking forward to his return home!
My thoughts are with all who are going through so many different issues. I better not single any one out, for fear of making it look exclusive! 
Happy Day!


----------



## Lurker 2

BTW Nana Caren is very busy with her farm and family. Of course she misses Dave- they had a tremendous amount in common!


----------



## 5mmdpns

wannabear said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone did mention they had been to a site on KP that was political and they now had a headache and were exhausted. Perhaps the word political keyed that ad. LOL It is so funny. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> The one I opened and did not read was about Rush Limbaugh. That was the one I thought it related to. I love the fact that this TP has been so laid back and non-controversial.
> 
> I PMd Nana Caren, but have not heard back. I am thinking that she must have followed Dave and quit the KP. I know she stated that she felt some were being disrespectful to the orange egg cosy with the 2 T's. I really hate to see her leave, but it is her choice. I'll let you know if I do hear back.
Click to expand...

If it's disrespectful to even _mention_ that orange is the team color for a university, then it should be even more disrespectful to turn it into whimsical hats for eggs.[/quote]

It is obvious that some do not know what is being talked about regarding the issues of the color of orange being chosen by Dave for his egg cosie. It had everything to do with the race colors of the nation. You may all read about it here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-90734-1.html

PS Wannabear, this is in no way any sort of put down by me towards you, but I simply choose to ellaborate on what was being said in your post and the one you quoted. It is only meant to enlighten a lot of Tea Party people. I do not want us to fall out or anyone to fall out because of my post here. This is not ever my intent. Only to let people read for themselves what is being discussed and to move on to something of a much nicer tone.  I feel we all need to be on the same page so to speak, in order to understand some of the issues Dave had.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe, thanks for the reposting of your family's potatoe salad. I knew I had forgotten something, and it was the celery. I shall have to fix that. Do you ever add any slivered radishes to your potato salad? I know many do. Hope things are still on the upswing with your digestive issues!


----------



## wannabear

I stand by what I say. I owe no more loyalty to the House of Orange than I do the U of T, and it's all stuff and nonsense. ALL of it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

5mmdpns said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I finally made it to the end of the posts so far. It has been a long day and I AM headed to bed. I do have one last question for those of you that are savvy on the computer. How do you insert the smilies in your posts? Whenever I attempt to do so they only show up at the4 end of the post. They add some meaning to how the writer intends the post to be interpretated. Any tips appreciated though I will not read until tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks to all for the delightful posts and pictures so far this week. I'll catch up again tomorrow. Peace 2 you and a good night to all. -Gwen in Athens, GA, USA
> 
> 
> 
> When you click on the quote reply, you will get a box full of smileys on your left hand side of the screen. Click on the one you want, and it will appear as "letters" on your screen but smileys once you click on send. Try it out!
Click to expand...

Thank you so much I will give it a try. Well obviously it did not work for me. It will only put them at the bottom of my post not insert them between words. Oh well.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I have attempted to put them in as I type but just isn't working. Poohie!


daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I finally made it to the end of the posts so far. It has been a long day and I AM headed to bed. I do have one last question for those of you that are savvy on the computer. How do you insert the smilies in your posts? Whenever I attempt to do so they only show up at the4 end of the post. They add some meaning to how the writer intends the post to be interpretated. Any tips appreciated though I will not read until tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks to all for the delightful posts and pictures so far this week. I'll catch up again tomorrow. Peace 2 you and a good night to all. -Gwen in Athens, GA, USA
> 
> 
> 
> When you click on the quote reply, you will get a box full of smileys on your left hand side of the screen. Click on the one you want, and it will appear as "letters" on your screen but smileys once you click on send. Try it out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to put them in as you are typing. Otherwise they always go to the end of the post. If I really want one in the middle I highlight everything after the spot where I want my symbol, then do edit + cut and voila......your sentence is now the end. After putting the symbol in I then hit edit + paste and it all comes back. Hope that helps.
Click to expand...

 :cry


----------



## Gweniepooh

Goodness Sandy! That must have been quite a workout. I used to split the wood but now leave it to my DH and GS.


Sandy said:


> Good evening everyone! When I logged on this morning I was on page 45 out of 47 pages, and when I logged on a few minutes ago there were 64 pages you all have been very busy while I was gone. DH and I went up to the woods to cut firewood, We brought a truck load home unloaded it and them stupid me went and split the whole load so I am very tired tonight and my hands hurt so bad I can hardly type let alone knit. I don't know what possessed me to split all of the wood but at least it's done except for stacking it. I'm afraid if I went out and sat in the hot tub I would fall asleep and stay there all night so I'd better stay out of it. I am going to try to catch up with all the post before I fall asleep. So I will check with you all later.


 :-D


----------



## iamsam

that's so great stella - it is always fun to she who we are talking to - thank your daughter for us.

it the bridge just sitting there in the middle of the desert?

sam

i wander why england wanted to sell it?



StellaK said:


> There is a London Bridge at Lake Havasu City, AZ. We used to go there in the summer from Laughlin, Nev. The last time we were there the temp was 124 fahrenheit. You literally could not drink enough water. Laughlin is another gambling site on the Colorado River. We lived about 250 miles from there in So. Cal.
> My daughter was just here cleaning up my computer and she put my picture in as my avatar.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Myfanwy would you share how to reach your daughters site? I've posting stating how wonderful her crafts/knits are but haven't found where/how to get to the site. Much appreciated.  

Continuing to lift those in need of prayer up.Glad to see some are experiencing some relief from their pain.

I have so enjoyed this TP; haven't gotten a thing knitted I've been so interested in the sharings.


----------



## iamsam

may i intersperse here without offending anyone?

someone told me recently they thought this was one of the best tp's we have had (for which i have all of you to thank) - this person also said that it felt like everyone was walking on egg shells to keep from upsetting anyone. 

the "not upsetting anyone" is a fairly tall order - we are all human - and i still believe that no one on the tp was intentionally trying to hurt someone. things happen - words are said - sometimes we are too quick to judge and jump into a situation.

i don't want everyone walking on egg shells (i did enough of that when i was married) - be yourself - of course i think we should be careful in how we phrase something are we too quick to take something personally.

dandylion and i had a little bantering going on all in fuin - zt least i thought it was great fun. i could have been angry with her first comment (dandylion - to reiterate - i was never upset - i thought it was very funny) - i could have taken it personally but i saw the humor that was intended. i'm not setting myself up here - just used it as an example.

i'll quit now - it you have any thoughts on this i at least would like to hear them. i don't want everyone to be affraid to single someone out to oompliment them or to send them special prayers - etc - i don't want us to constantly to be worried as we are posting "did i say this right - is it going to offend someone" - be yourself.

sam


----------



## wannabear

Aaawwww shucks, Sam. You're such a nice guy!


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> may i intersperse here without offending anyone?
> 
> someone told me recently they thought this was one of the best tp's we have had (for which i have all of you to thank) - this person also said that it felt like everyone was walking on egg shells to keep from upsetting anyone.
> 
> the "not upsetting anyone" is a fairly tall order - we are all human - and i still believe that no one on the tp was intentionally trying to hurt someone. things happen - words are said - sometimes we are too quick to judge and jump into a situation.
> 
> i don't want everyone walking on egg shells (i did enough of that when i was married) - be yourself - of course i think we should be careful in how we phrase something are we too quick to take something personally.
> 
> dandylion and i had a little bantering going on all in fuin - zt least i thought it was great fun. i could have been angry with her first comment (dandylion - to reiterate - i was never upset - i thought it was very funny) - i could have taken it personally but i saw the humor that was intended. i'm not setting myself up here - just used it as an example.
> 
> i'll quit now - it you have any thoughts on this i at least would like to hear them. i don't want everyone to be affraid to single someone out to oompliment them or to send them special prayers - etc - i don't want us to constantly to be worried as we are posting "did i say this right - is it going to offend someone" - be yourself.
> 
> sam


On one of the daily forums I encountered someone who was coarse and rude. I figured the thing to do was just ignore her. Most of us were having fun talking about language.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam --- I don't know how you've done it, but you've personally welcomed and commented on each new person or post. There have been so many new members come forward during this tea party -- of course they're a little hesitant---just like walking into a parlor for a tea party where you don't know everyone. You've done a great job of creating a safe environment and put everyone at ease....it's a good thing we're in a virtual tea room where there is room for everyone....like you say; "the more the merrier"!


----------



## Marianne818

daralene said:


> So sad, not only am I headed to Ohio for a funeral tomorrow but my sister told me that a friend we have there is in the hospital with her son and he has just yesterday been diagnosed with leukemia. It seems it is a new friend almost every month. What is wrong?? Something sure isn't right.
> 
> We are praying for so many, but please add Beth's young son to your prayer list. She has two sons, one 13 and one 16. Not sure which one but will find out when I am down there.


Oh Daralene that is so heartbreaking... will keep Beth and her entire family in our prayers.. but yes a name for the boy would be great..


----------



## Edith M

Sam, you are right as always. We should be able to speak our mind without fear of recrimination. We are adults and try to be mindful of other peoples differences. If one feels slighted they should ask for an explanation as most of the time the wording get mixed up due to language and cultural differences. We learn from our mistakes.

When the weather gets nasty; too hot/cold/rainey, the treadmill is the only way to go. I am lucky in that Rick bought one a few years ago. I could never afford to buy one myself. We went for groceries this afternoon and both nearly succombed to heat exhaustion. Hereafter we will get our groceries after the sun goes down.


I just looked at the clock. Dinner will be late.

See you all later Edith M


----------



## RookieRetiree

Daralene - prayers going out to you and your extended family. How sad when it happens and especially to someone so young....have faith in the medical professionals. They've been doing some marvelous things!


----------



## Marianne818

Edith M said:


> I was beginning to think I would have to put off going for the weekly grocery shopping. I like to get my KP & TP before I get involved with the mundane. They give me incentive. I finally got caught up and it is still only noon. I am a slow reader. I will have to do the pencil and paper thing as well. There were several postings I wanted to respond to but for the life of me I can't put the names together with the situations.
> 
> Some I do remember : Joe, I hope your tests come up with answers. As you know I have had similar issues but mine were resolved with diet changes. I was really hoping it would work for you as well.
> 
> Marieanne and Celli: I am pleeased your pain is easing and pray it continues. May you both heal and be back to your old self soon.
> 
> I had an appointment with my pulmonologist yeasterday and he was pleased with my progress. In fact he has told me to wean myself off the Spiriva over the course of the next 2 weeks. He has upped my exercise from 2x a day on the treadmill to 3 and beginning next week to start increasing the time for each session by 1 minute each day with 10 minute sessions 3 x a day as my goal. I am off the blood pressure meds as well. I may get my yarn stash all knitted up before I die.............nah! I'll just go to a yarn shop and get more.
> 
> Off to the grocery store for now. See you all later. Thanks Sam for a great Tea Party
> 
> Edith M


Edith that is great news
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
and if you are like me, the stash will be with me forever...when I'm gone someone better put some needles and patterns and yarn in with me..want to be sure to be have the necessaries on the other side ya know ;-)


----------



## wannabear

Marianne, did you happen to catch the post yesterday or the day before about 'keep your fork'? You'd like it, I imagine.


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, you are so right. I do think that misunderstandings need to be worked out in a PM. I think this has been such a light and welcoming TP and I hope that we can keep it that way every week! Let's let the past stay in the past. I'm for new beginnings and fresh starts! Love you all!


----------



## Marianne818

wannabear said:


> Marianne, did you happen to catch the post yesterday or the day before about 'keep your fork'? You'd like it, I imagine.


NOOOOooooo guess I missed that one.. gads.. so many pages to look through.. but I love all the posts.. so glad everyone is just typing away!! 
Having bad winds and lightening have to shut down.. be back when this settles down ..


----------



## Lurker 2

settleg said:


> Myfanwy would you share how to reach your daughters site? I've posting stating how wonderful her crafts/knits are but haven't found where/how to get to the site. Much appreciated.
> 
> Continuing to lift those in need of prayer up.Glad to see some are experiencing some relief from their pain.
> 
> I have so enjoyed this TP; haven't gotten a thing knitted I've been so interested in the sharings.


Hi! she has a facebook page

bk crafts and keystones- her blogs show up on that.

some one asked about a quilt, usually the ones shown are her work- she has been winning awards in her Quilting Group for her work. must press on with the house work. It is quite amazing how much dust I have uncovered- thank goodness for modern vacuum cleaners- with the old brooms the dirt may have lifted but I think then it would all resettle!


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy would you share how to reach your daughters site? I've posting stating how wonderful her crafts/knits are but haven't found where/how to get to the site. Much appreciated.
> 
> Continuing to lift those in need of prayer up.Glad to see some are experiencing some relief from their pain.
> 
> I have so enjoyed this TP; haven't gotten a thing knitted I've been so interested in the sharings.
> 
> 
> 
> When you are on her blog page, you can subscribe and get any news she sends out. I wasn't on Facebook when I did that, though, so you might have to get there down a different road.
> 
> Hi! she has a facebook page
> 
> bk crafts and keystones- her blogs show up on that.
> 
> some one asked about a quilt, usually the ones shown are her work- she has been winning awards in her Quilting Group for her work. must press on with the house work. It is quite amazing how much dust I have uncovered- thank goodness for modern vacuum cleaners- with the old brooms the dirt may have lifted but I think then it would all resettle!
Click to expand...


----------



## StellaK

The London Bridge was reassembled over a river, The Colorado, I think. They use it as a tourist attraction. I believe it was purchased in the 70's when a new bridge was built in London. It was moved brick-by-numbered-brick to aid in the reassembly. There is good bit of boating in the area. It would be better to go there in the winter--the temps would be in the 60s to 70s which are definitely more tolerable. The 124 F. is the highest heat I have ever experienced. It was in June.


----------



## iamsam

back to the roomba - have any of you seen the advertisement on television about the "roomba like" robat that sweeps and mops at the same time? it looks like it is stainless steel - and is square. i would like to see one work.

sam


----------



## Silverowl

Yes Sam it's Accident and emergency. We have been sent home tonight and we have to go to see a surgeon on Thursday as he has crushed his fingers and done tendon damaged so may need surgery.


----------



## 5mmdpns

settleg said:


> I have attempted to put them in as I type but just isn't working. Poohie!
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I finally made it to the end of the posts so far. It has been a long day and I AM headed to bed. I do have one last question for those of you that are savvy on the computer. How do you insert the smilies in your posts? Whenever I attempt to do so they only show up at the4 end of the post. They add some meaning to how the writer intends the post to be interpretated. Any tips appreciated though I will not read until tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks to all for the delightful posts and pictures so far this week. I'll catch up again tomorrow. Peace 2 you and a good night to all. -Gwen in Athens, GA, USA
> 
> 
> 
> When you click on the quote reply, you will get a box full of smileys on your left hand side of the screen. Click on the one you want, and it will appear as "letters" on your screen but smileys once you click on send. Try it out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to put them in as you are typing. Otherwise they always go to the end of the post. If I really want one in the middle I highlight everything after the spot where I want my symbol, then do edit + cut and voila......your sentence is now the end. After putting the symbol in I then hit edit + paste and it all comes back. Hope that helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cry
Click to expand...

When you want to go back and put them into the message of your post, you need to click on the edit button below your post.  Then click the mouse where ever you wish to put your smiley and then click on the smiley you want there.


----------



## Ceili

settleg, i sent you a pm with the link


settleg said:


> Myfanwy would you share how to reach your daughters site? I've posting stating how wonderful her crafts/knits are but haven't found where/how to get to the site. Much appreciated.
> 
> Continuing to lift those in need of prayer up.Glad to see some are experiencing some relief from their pain.
> 
> I have so enjoyed this TP; haven't gotten a thing knitted I've been so interested in the sharings.


----------



## gracieanne

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam --- I don't know how you've done it, but you've personally welcomed and commented on each new person or post. There have been so many new members come forward during this tea party -- of course they're a little hesitant---just like walking into a parlor for a tea party where you don't know everyone. You've done a great job of creating a safe environment and put everyone at ease....it's a good thing we're in a virtual tea room where there is room for everyone....like you say; "the more the merrier"!


I absolutely agree! :thumbup:


----------



## Edith M

5mmdpns: I keep cool with a fan and ice water while sitting here in shorts and halter with my knitting. I have a cover up handy in case someone comes to the door. Don't want anyone dropping dead at the sight of this worn bod We have central air but with my breathing problems the fan is a must. 

StellaK: Nice avatar. Your dog reminds me of my Peaches who went to the Rainbow bridge to wait for me.

Sandi: My woodsplitting days are over, thankfully. I now have this really nice "Thing" on the wall that turns on the heat or air as directed. I love it.

I hope I got everyone covered. I love you all and wish you all a good night or day as the case may be. See you all tomorrow. Edith M


----------



## StellaK

Thank you, Edith. My dog is the best pet I have ever had. He is with me constantly and always wants to make sure I am OK. I have a Scottie too who is thirteen years old. He is deaf and going blind and he just does his thing, whatever it might be at the moment. Of course, Bazz, the little one, rules the roost.


----------



## KatyNora

pammie1234 said:


> Sam, you are so right. I do think that misunderstandings need to be worked out in a PM. I think this has been such a light and welcoming TP and I hope that we can keep it that way every week! Let's let the past stay in the past. I'm for new beginnings and fresh starts! Love you all!


Well said, Pammie.


----------



## iamsam

katynora - i'm happy to see you back - haven't heard much from you this week - hope all is good at your house.

sam


----------



## KatyNora

Silverowl said:


> Yes Sam it's Accident and emergency. We have been sent home tonight and we have to go to see a surgeon on Thursday as he has crushed his fingers and done tendon damaged so may need surgery.


Sorry to hear that. I do hope they were able to do something to make the discomfort tolerable until Thursday. Is it his primary hand?


----------



## pammie1234

Silverowl, so sorry about your DH. I hope the surgeon can do the repair and the healing is quick. I hope they gave him some pain pills because I know that hurts! I guess you will play nurse for a while. Get a cute little uniform, that should make him happy!LOL


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> katynora - i'm happy to see you back - haven't heard much from you this week - hope all is good at your house.
> 
> sam


Thank you, Sam. I was able to keep up over most of the weekend but had to be serious yesterday. I'm working as treasurer for a friend's campaign for Court of Appeals judge (non-partisan, so this isn't a political statement), and I had to update the account and submit some public disclosure reports yesterday. I'm catching up on a bit of housework today and plan to spend the entire evening knitting in front of the TV 'cause I haven't had the needles in hand more than a few minutes in recent days.  The weather here looks like more showers tonight but clear/cool-ish for the 4th. I welcome a bit of rain so my roof won't be threatened by the bottle rockets being fired in the park across the street. :x

BTW, just in case no one has said it in the past couple of pages, thank you for this week's excellent TP!! I was really worried we might all drift apart but you've done a superb job of keeping us on course. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

StellaK said:


> Laughlin is another gambling site on the Colorado River. We lived about 250 miles from there in So. Cal.


I had a friend who would go to Laughlin a couple times a year. She always seemed to have fun there.



settleg said:


> I have attempted to put them in as I type but just isn't working. Poohie!l
> :cry


See how at the end it says :cry? You put a colon at each end of the word : cry : without spaces to make the sad face. 

You can click on each one to see what text goes between the colons if you want to just type it in as you go. Maybe that will work for you.

So, we made the doc visit and he's just fine from what I heard. I took my knitting but made a mistake in the row so spent most of the waiting time tinking again! Heh. Now I think I am back on track.

And, on the way home, he surprised me by agreeing to go to the yarn store! :shock: I did make it a quick trip for his benefit, but I got some alpaca/silk lace weight and some fingering weight wool/alpaca blend. Yummy! I am happy with my choices.

Sandi, we also stopped at the store to get stuff to make your slaw tomorrow--I'll make some barbecue chicken in the crock pot and fix the slaw up, and we'll have it for supper. I'll let you know what he thinks of it (I'm pretty sure already that I will like it).


----------



## Sorlenna

Silverowl, I do hope your DH has some means of relief until he sees the surgeon and that it can all be mended!


----------



## iamsam

thanks katynora - isn't it usually cool for the fourth - at least it seems to be when i lived there. here's hoping for warm weather once i get there.

sam

i'll try to bring some of the weather we are having here right now. the heat index could be 100+ by thursday and friday. i see days inside with the ac going.



KatyNora said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> katynora - i'm happy to see you back - haven't heard much from you this week - hope all is good at your house.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Sam. I was able to keep up over most of the weekend but had to be serious yesterday. I'm working as treasurer for a friend's campaign for Court of Appeals judge (non-partisan, so this isn't a political statement), and I had to update the account and submit some public disclosure reports yesterday. I'm catching up on a bit of housework today and plan to spend the entire evening knitting in front of the TV 'cause I haven't had the needles in hand more than a few minutes in recent days.  The weather here looks like more showers tonight but clear/cool-ish for the 4th. I welcome a bit of rain so my roof won't be threatened by the bottle rockets being fired in the park across the street. :x
> 
> BTW, just in case no one has said it in the past couple of pages, thank you for this week's excellent TP!! I was really worried we might all drift apart but you've done a superb job of keeping us on course. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverowl

They have given him a course of antibiotics and told him to take regular pain relief. I am sure he would appreciate that Pammie. Yes it is his right hand.


----------



## flockie

master of none said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! I can't believe how far behind I got. I ended on page 15 yesterday afternoon and just caught up to page 39. You all have been busy. Well, the birthday party was fun. The guest of honor turned 80 this past Thursday. This party was the reason for the cupcakes I made Friday. Well, when I left the house to go to the banquet hall where the party was held.... the sky out West of me was so mean and dark! I only had to go about a mile from home, about 15 minutes after I arrived and got the cupcakes inside the skies opened up and it was quite terrifying. The power went out, and the owner started bringing out candles. Many of the people arrived late because of the storm. It rained so hard and the wind was quite strong. Not sure how high the wind gusts were but there are many downed trees, branches and leaves everywhere. There is a downed power line around the corner from my house, but is part of a different grid and we have power. Once the rain stopped, they opened the doors that lead to the parking lot, and opened the drapes on the windows to help give some light. This banquet hall is on the ground level. It can be one very large room, or separated into 3 smaller rooms. To the left of the entrance for the banquet rooms, is the entrance for the 10 story hotel. At the far West end of this building is a sports bar and that was the only area that had power. Even the restrooms only had an emergency light just at the sink area but the stalls were in total darkness. Quite an exciting afternoon. The meal was delicious.... cream of mushroom soup, tossed salad, baked chicken, roast beef with gravy, boiled potatoes with butter and parsley, carrots & green beans, pierogi, polish sausage and sauerkraut. The cupcakes were on the sweet table along with all kinds of fresh fruit... watermelon, cantelopue, honeydew, strawberries, kiwi, pineapple. And ice cream served at the table. Bar was open all afternoon.
> 
> Did I make you all hungry now??
> 
> Flockie
> 
> 
> 
> You sure did Flockie. Wish you would run over to Al and Joe's and pick me up an Itilian beef. Yummy lol
Click to expand...

Now I know this is a VERY SMALL world. Al and Joe's is just down the street from where I live. We get subs all the time from them. YUM!

Flockie


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sad, not only am I headed to Ohio for a funeral tomorrow but my sister told me that a friend we have there is in the hospital with her son and he has just yesterday been diagnosed with leukemia. It seems it is a new friend almost every month. What is wrong?? Something sure isn't right.
> 
> We are praying for so many, but please add Beth's young son to your prayer list. She has two sons, one 13 and one 16. Not sure which one but will find out when I am down there.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Daralene that is so heartbreaking... will keep Beth and her entire family in our prayers.. but yes a name for the boy would be great..
Click to expand...

I just found out it is her younger son who just turned 13. His name is Ben. He had a fever that wouldn't go away and his mother, Beth, had a doctor's appointment for him but it wasn't for a week or two. My precious sister told Beth to take him to Emergency and they already started chemo today, so thanks to my sister he is already getting treated instead of who knows how much longer. This is the sister that I knit the hat and scarf for (scarf is my avatar.) Thank you so much for your prayers. I have just been exhausted today so the time that I have been at home I have been resting for the trip tomorrow. Sure hope I don't have a lot of holiday traffic. I will be all by myself but will entertain myself. I'm real good at doing that with audio books and the radio. I really feel I should make the trip for the funeral to let my brother know I am supporting him during this time of grief. Poor dear, he always said he was adopted, but I am his only proof that he isn't. LOL I'm so much older than any of my siblings and I was there when mom was pregnant with him. What a character he is.......Always loved him so and wanted brothers and sisters so much, so off I go to see them all.
Hope all of you in pain are getting relief. All those grieving find comfort in the love of caring friends. Those in fear of tests and their results, will get good results. Best wishes to all of you till I get back.


----------



## daralene

RookieRetiree said:


> Daralene - prayers going out to you and your extended family. How sad when it happens and especially to someone so young....have faith in the medical professionals. They've been doing some marvelous things!


Thank you. Yes, you are right :!:

Silverowl. That is awful about your husband's hand. It hurts just to think of it. Hope the pain meds will help him. There are quite a few who can identify with the pain right now, sad to say. Hope he gets the use of his hand back. Prayers.

Edith M....You are moving in the right direction with your health. How wonderful to hear the good news. Makes my day brighter even if it is 9pm :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I will miss all of you while I am away but look forward to visiting again when I get back


----------



## Joe P

I hope you all have a wonderful 4th of July our Independence Day which we celebrate with lots of activity. I made Mom's potato salad and have family coming tomorrow for bar b que. I will eat the ground turkey and the non gluten bun and Mom's potato salad. I can't do any of the chips, cheeses etc. I will let that go at this time. have a great day.

Sam, your comments are taken in by me and I was very unsure of my footing in the TP because I felt I was such a new comer and yet you and the others have made me feel very welcome. Soooooooooooooo, I am here and will stay I am sure particularly with your hospitality. Thank you. joe p


----------



## jheiens

I need to get off here quickly, y'all, there are strong winds and very dark clouds out side my windows. Take care everyone. Keep safe. Joy


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> I hope you all have a wonderful 4th of July our Independence Day which we celebrate with lots of activity. I made Mom's potato salad and have family coming tomorrow for bar b que. I will eat the ground turkey and the non gluten bun and Mom's potato salad. I can't do any of the chips, cheeses etc. I will let that go at this time. have a great day.
> 
> Sam, your comments are taken in by me and I was very unsure of my footing in the TP because I felt I was such a new comer and yet you and the others have made me feel very welcome. Soooooooooooooo, I am here and will stay I am sure particularly with your hospitality. Thank you. joe p


Glad you got your footing back. After all, you are teaching us all to speak Texan and giving us recipes that go back generations. I'm sure I speak for others, we are glad you got your footing, so now that you are secure you can kick up your heels!! Oh yes, recipes and photos of some fabulous projects you have done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: He He He............(Is that right?)


----------



## gracieanne

daralene said:


> I just found out it is her younger son who just turned 13. His name is Ben. He had a fever that wouldn't go away and his mother, Beth, had a doctor's appointment for him but it wasn't for a week or two. My precious sister told Beth to take him to Emergency and they already started chemo today, so thanks to my sister he is already getting treated instead of who knows how much longer. This is the sister that I knit the hat and scarf for (scarf is my avatar.) Thank you so much for your prayers. I have just been exhausted today so the time that I have been at home I have been resting for the trip tomorrow. Sure hope I don't have a lot of holiday traffic. I will be all by myself but will entertain myself. I'm real good at doing that with audio books and the radio. I really feel I should make the trip for the funeral to let my brother know I am supporting him during this time of grief. Poor dear, he always said he was adopted, but I am his only proof that he isn't. LOL I'm so much older than any of my siblings and I was there when mom was pregnant with him. What a character he is.......Always loved him so and wanted brothers and sisters so much, so off I go to see them all.
> Hope all of you in pain are getting relief. All those grieving find comfort in the love of caring friends. Those in fear of tests and their results, will get good results. Best wishes to all of you till I get back.


That is heartbreaking. Thank goodness your sister intervened. Safe travels tomorrow.


----------



## flockie

jheiens said:


> I need to get off here quickly, y'all, there are strong winds and very dark clouds out side my windows. Take care everyone. Keep safe. Joy


You stay safe..... we had bad storms on Sunday, still some areas are without power. Heat index in triple digits the next couple days, tomorrow they are saying 113 (F) heat index, the temps alone are 99 or 100. I'm already looking forward to fall and winter.

Flockie


----------



## mjs

http://www.wired.com/design/2012/07/knit-scarves-power-a-piano/

And now for something completely different.


----------



## Marianne818

Silverowl said:


> Yes Sam it's Accident and emergency. We have been sent home tonight and we have to go to see a surgeon on Thursday as he has crushed his fingers and done tendon damaged so may need surgery.


OUCH!!!! Mercy me that hurts just reading about it..  Hope they gave him some strong pain pills. My prayers are with you and yours, please let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Sandy

mjs said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sandy - i really need a picture of you swinging an ax and splitting logs - a regular pioneer woman. hope you feel better in the morning.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone! When I logged on this morning I was on page 45 out of 47 pages, and when I logged on a few minutes ago there were 64 pages you all have been very busy while I was gone. DH and I went up to the woods to cut firewood, We brought a truck load home unloaded it and them stupid me went and split the whole load so I am very tired tonight and my hands hurt so bad I can hardly type let alone knit. I don't know what possessed me to split all of the wood but at least it's done except for stacking it. I'm afraid if I went out and sat in the hot tub I would fall asleep and stay there all night so I'd better stay out of it. I am going to try to catch up with all the post before I fall asleep. So I will check with you all later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam I can swing an axe really well even at my age! When I was a young girl or 8 or so I would trade chores with my brothers, I would chop and split their wood and they would do my dishes. A couple of years ago we got a 32 ton hydraulic log splitter. I absolutely love it!
> Even with the splitter it took me two hours tonight. It has just taken me 3 hours to catch up on all the posts today Minus the time I took out for doing a load of laundry and baking a small mixed berry pie to have with some mixed berry ice cream tomorrow after dinner. We will be starting out early in the morning to get more wood unless it's raining a lot. We really don't want to tramp around in the mud or get the truck stuck in the mud with a heavy load. See you all tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here I was picturing you with a wedge and an axe with an old log underneath.
Click to expand...

Actually I did use a wedge and splitting maul in the woods to try and get a big enough gap in some logs that Glenn cut and got his chain saw stuck. Since Glenn has emphysema and he's even older (69) than me
I try to give him as much support as I can so he doesn't get too winded at least he didn't need to use his inhaler. We did get rained on today but it wasn't too bad but it was a little muddy. We got up there early and only took us 3 hours to load the truck with a larger load than yesterday. We came home and instead of unloading the truck we decided to take a nap. So when I woke up I decided to check in here so now I've got to catch up. Hopefully it won't take as long as laast night to do this. See you later!


----------



## darowil

Marianne818
Oh Kate I'm so sorry to hear about your friend Nan said:


> Because its not one disease- its hundreds of different ones. And different treatments are needed for different ones unfotunately.And then different people respond differently to the treatments as well just to comolicate it even more.
> Not that makes it any esier for all those dealing with in whatever way- self, family or friends.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that there is no worse moment in an argument than the one when you realize --- you're wrong.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so glad i never have that proplem. and if you believe that i have a bridge for sale. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> London Bridge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, don't touch that......it's falling down. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i see a money maker here - just think of the people that would buy a piece of the bridge - better than selling it in one piece to one person - of course you woud charge a lot - you wouldn't need to tell them it was falling down.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I think almost every ones knows its falling down- Ah but maybe overseas buyers, without an English background might not know.


----------



## Marianne818

daralene said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sad, not only am I headed to Ohio for a funeral tomorrow but my sister told me that a friend we have there is in the hospital with her son and he has just yesterday been diagnosed with leukemia. It seems it is a new friend almost every month. What is wrong?? Something sure isn't right.
> 
> We are praying for so many, but please add Beth's young son to your prayer list. She has two sons, one 13 and one 16. Not sure which one but will find out when I am down there.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Daralene that is so heartbreaking... will keep Beth and her entire family in our prayers.. but yes a name for the boy would be great..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just found out it is her younger son who just turned 13. His name is Ben. He had a fever that wouldn't go away and his mother, Beth, had a doctor's appointment for him but it wasn't for a week or two. My precious sister told Beth to take him to Emergency and they already started chemo today, so thanks to my sister he is already getting treated instead of who knows how much longer. This is the sister that I knit the hat and scarf for (scarf is my avatar.) Thank you so much for your prayers. I have just been exhausted today so the time that I have been at home I have been resting for the trip tomorrow. Sure hope I don't have a lot of holiday traffic. I will be all by myself but will entertain myself. I'm real good at doing that with audio books and the radio. I really feel I should make the trip for the funeral to let my brother know I am supporting him during this time of grief. Poor dear, he always said he was adopted, but I am his only proof that he isn't. LOL I'm so much older than any of my siblings and I was there when mom was pregnant with him. What a character he is.......Always loved him so and wanted brothers and sisters so much, so off I go to see them all.
> Hope all of you in pain are getting relief. All those grieving find comfort in the love of caring friends. Those in fear of tests and their results, will get good results. Best wishes to all of you till I get back.
Click to expand...

Daralene, this is especially touching for me as my oldest son's name is Ben, he has a kidney disease and cronic pancreatistis (not sure of the spelling sorry) he is 36 is not able to produce children yet he loves them so very much.. always taking time to talk to the young ones at church and help coach the baseball teams. I am on standby as he could need a kidney transplant at any time and I am approved as a donor if there is no other available. (of course they would prefer a younger kidney :roll: ) 
I will keep Ben, Beth and all the family in our prayers.. also dear friend keeping you and yours in special prayers at this time. Drive safe.. God Speed... 
Marianne


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> that's so great stella - it is always fun to she who we are talking to - thank your daughter for us.
> 
> it the bridge just sitting there in the middle of the desert?
> 
> sam
> 
> i wander why england wanted to sell it?
> 
> 
> 
> StellaK said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a London Bridge at Lake Havasu City, AZ. We used to go there in the summer from Laughlin, Nev. The last time we were there the temp was 124 fahrenheit. You literally could not drink enough water. Laughlin is another gambling site on the Colorado River. We lived about 250 miles from there in So. Cal.
> My daughter was just here cleaning up my computer and she put my picture in as my avatar.
Click to expand...

Probably to replace it with one that wasn't falling down! Now this is where Dave would have come in with the full history, Have heard why but my memory has never retained a lot of what goes in. But it was replaced, they do still have a London Bridge.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> Sandi, we also stopped at the store to get stuff to make your slaw tomorrow--I'll make some barbecue chicken in the crock pot and fix the slaw up, and we'll have it for supper. I'll let you know what he thinks of it (I'm pretty sure already that I will like it).


How do you do barbecue chicken in a crockpot? It must be different to cooking it on a BBQ! When I have heard of barbecue chicken I hav always assumed it was done on a BBQ.


----------



## iamsam

drive carefully daralene - sending you with healing energy for all. let us know how ben is.

we will be looking for you when you get back - we'll leave the light on for you.

sam



daralene said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sad, not only am I headed to Ohio for a funeral tomorrow but my sister told me that a friend we have there is in the hospital with her son and he has just yesterday been diagnosed with leukemia. It seems it is a new friend almost every month. What is wrong?? Something sure isn't right.
> 
> We are praying for so many, but please add Beth's young son to your prayer list. She has two sons, one 13 and one 16. Not sure which one but will find out when I am down there.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Daralene that is so heartbreaking... will keep Beth and her entire family in our prayers.. but yes a name for the boy would be great..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just found out it is her younger son who just turned 13. His name is Ben. He had a fever that wouldn't go away and his mother, Beth, had a doctor's appointment for him but it wasn't for a week or two. My precious sister told Beth to take him to Emergency and they already started chemo today, so thanks to my sister he is already getting treated instead of who knows how much longer. This is the sister that I knit the hat and scarf for (scarf is my avatar.) Thank you so much for your prayers. I have just been exhausted today so the time that I have been at home I have been resting for the trip tomorrow. Sure hope I don't have a lot of holiday traffic. I will be all by myself but will entertain myself. I'm real good at doing that with audio books and the radio. I really feel I should make the trip for the funeral to let my brother know I am supporting him during this time of grief. Poor dear, he always said he was adopted, but I am his only proof that he isn't. LOL I'm so much older than any of my siblings and I was there when mom was pregnant with him. What a character he is.......Always loved him so and wanted brothers and sisters so much, so off I go to see them all.
> Hope all of you in pain are getting relief. All those grieving find comfort in the love of caring friends. Those in fear of tests and their results, will get good results. Best wishes to all of you till I get back.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

joy - be safe - let us know when the all clear siren goes off.

sam



jheiens said:


> I need to get off here quickly, y'all, there are strong winds and very dark clouds out side my windows. Take care everyone. Keep safe. Joy


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> How do you do barbecue chicken in a crockpot? It must be different to cooking it on a BBQ! When I have heard of barbecue chicken I hav always assumed it was done on a BBQ.


I have to make the sauce sugar free, and so I mix that up (tomato sauce, brown sugar substitute, vinegar, water, and spices) and pour it over chicken breasts in the crockpot. Let it cook until the chicken is falling-apart tender and the sauce cooks down. During the last half hour or so, I use two forks to shred the chicken and that way it soaks up more flavor.


----------



## jheiens

Sam, the storms have blown through here about 4 different times since I left a while back. All is quiet for now and I'm thinking of heading to bed since everyone else in the house is down for the night.

My prayers for safe travels for those going about tonight/tomorrow and for healing for the ill and injured. May you all find peace and rest. Joy


----------



## mjs

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandi, we also stopped at the store to get stuff to make your slaw tomorrow--I'll make some barbecue chicken in the crock pot and fix the slaw up, and we'll have it for supper. I'll let you know what he thinks of it (I'm pretty sure already that I will like it).
> 
> 
> 
> How do you do barbecue chicken in a crockpot? It must be different to cooking it on a BBQ! When I have heard of barbecue chicken I hav always assumed it was done on a BBQ.
Click to expand...

I think what usually makes it barbeque is the sauce.


----------



## Dori Sage

Well, this TP has gone on for 74 pages. Oh my. I'm outta here. To many for me to catch up on.

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY ALL OF YOU WHO WILL BE CELEBRATING


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> thanks katynora - isn't it usually cool for the fourth - at least it seems to be when i lived there. here's hoping for warm weather once i get there.
> 
> sam
> 
> i'll try to bring some of the weather we are having here right now. the heat index could be 100+ by thursday and friday. i see days inside with the ac going.


Too true, Sam, although the forecast for tomorrow isn't as bad as some years. But we're supposed to see upper 70s by the weekend - right on schedule!


----------



## Sandy

Well I finally got caught up! I think I might actually try to knit some tonight. Prayers and well wishes to all those in need.


----------



## darowil

Our tomato sauce is similar to your ketchup I believe. So wondering what your tomato sauce is? Wondered if the sauce could be like our BBQ sauce, but that is not tomato based I wouldn't think. But sounds nice. Amazing how difficult it can be to use recipes from another country. Cool Whip earlier on and now tomato sauce. 
We are in the middle of the afternoon of the 4th July, so happy 4th July to all the Americans with your picnics etc.


----------



## Poledra65

Holy Moly!! 74 pages already! Wow!
Well, I guess I have some catchin' up to do. 
Hi Sam, I see you are in charge, you lead, we'll follow. 

We finally made it to Torrington, Wy on Wednesday night at about 10:30pm, oh what a trip, if we didn't laugh we'd cry. lol

Been trying to get everything halfway organized in the house, the kitchen is mostly there, after all, that's the most important room if we want to eat, and we all know we TPer's love to eat. 

The living room isn't in too bad of shape, just boxes everywhere. 

I hope everyone in the USA has a wonderful 4th of July, well actually, I hope everyone everywhere has a great 4th of July, or 5th of July if you are in NZ or AUS. 

I guess I'll go back and try to get caught up, should take several hours.


----------



## iamsam

poledra - glad you are there safely and things going relatively smoothly. take a breather every so often and visit us here at the tp.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Holy Moly!! 74 pages already! Wow!
> Well, I guess I have some catchin' up to do.
> Hi Sam, I see you are in charge, you lead, we'll follow.
> 
> We finally made it to Torrington, Wy on Wednesday night at about 10:30pm, oh what a trip, if we didn't laugh we'd cry. lol
> 
> Been trying to get everything halfway organized in the house, the kitchen is mostly there, after all, that's the most important room if we want to eat, and we all know we TPer's love to eat.
> 
> The living room isn't in too bad of shape, just boxes everywhere.
> 
> I hope everyone in the USA has a wonderful 4th of July, well actually, I hope everyone everywhere has a great 4th of July, or 5th of July if you are in NZ or AUS.
> 
> I guess I'll go back and try to get caught up, should take several hours.


----------



## Althea

Yes, happy Independence Day celebrations to all our North American friends. Hope those in the path of bushfires keep safe and that the temperatures above the century don't overwhelm you. Particularly hard on the elderly and the very young. Keep well hydrated, too. Sam and Daralene, I have just had the third quote for the garage ceiling repairs. Yes, builders here have to be licensed and display their builder's licence number in all their advertising. One quote was for $780 to repair the remainder of the ceiling, replace what had fallen and paint it and remove the rubbish, rather than tear down the remainder and replace it from scratch. He just jotted the price on a piece of scrap paper, rather than provide an official quote. The one I have decided to accept will remove the entire ceiling, replace it with heavy duty fibro and use much more in the way of glue, screws and nails than previously used in the original ceiling. He'll also use two coats of paint and haul away the debris: cost: $2189. A third tradesman quoted $3230 - said he would have to include hire of a mini skip. Both of these tradesmen provided a hard copy quote, so even though it's tempting to go with the cheap quote, I'm rather uneasy about the informality of a figure drawn on a rough piece of paper, without any itemisation of the work to be done. I'm fortunate that I have some savings for emergencies, but no-one anticipates their garage ceiling giving way!
Darowil, I'm glad you managed to catch up with LeannaB - I sent her a PM to welcome her back home and hope we can meet up before too long. My thoughts are with those who are bereaved and those in need of healing. Joe, thanks for the potato salad recipe - I must have been away when you posted it originally. Will try it as soon as our weather warms up.


----------



## margewhaples

Well I've finally come to the end of the numerous accounts. We will have to rent a larger room with all these newcomers.
Maybe even figure out some kind of index for recipes and directiions. Also could starting a issue re abbreviations whence every new one was added with definition so that they could be accessed through my pages perhaps and would be updated by watched topics. My prayers for all who are suffering. I am glad that Ceili is in a better place for the holiday and can enjoy. Knitting another feather and fan shawl for myself this time. Hobo remains at large. I must think about replacing him with one I can really own.
I had been wading through all the comments and fell asleep at the computer and now seem to be glued to the chair. So long for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## KateB

Edith M said:


> Sam, you are right as always. We should be able to speak our mind without fear of recrimination. We are adults and try to be mindful of other peoples differences. If one feels slighted they should ask for an explanation as most of the time the wording get mixed up due to language and cultural differences. We learn from our mistakes.
> 
> When the weather gets nasty; too hot/cold/rainey, the treadmill is the only way to go. I am lucky in that Rick bought one a few years ago. I could never afford to buy one myself. We went for groceries this afternoon and both nearly succombed to heat exhaustion. Hereafter we will get our groceries after the sun goes down.
> 
> I just looked at the clock. Dinner will be late.
> 
> See you all later Edith M


Looked to see where you lived (after the heat exhaustion comment) and couldn't understand, until I realised it was Carlisle, Pennsylvania and not Carlisle, England!


----------



## KateB

Happy 4th July to all you TPers from the USA.


----------



## darowil

Well I've come back after a few hours away and only one more posting! Actually tryin gto google something and can't get into to google so moved to emails which always brings me into the tp. Now to find the newsletter and try googgle again.
Had a new version of mashed banana and peanut butter this evening. Frozen banana and some peanut butter blended together. Was trying to work out out loud what I usually added to the forzen banana and DH said peanut butter- he hadn't realised that last time I had mashed fresh bananas. The frozen banana comes out creamy. Would be nice with honey to but as I am trying to lose weight left that out. And avoided too much pb. Bananas frezze well for this type of use (don't know if they defrost well), just freeze unpeeled. Extremely hard to get the forzen peel off!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Sam--I have finally been able to come to this weeks TP. I will miss Dave. You have done a terrific job in the past and am looking to great days ahead on the TP with you as our host. As everyone knows my beloved Fred passed on to his heavenly home on June6, 2012. I miss him desparately and love him tremendously. We had wonderful years (4) together. I can only say how important it is not to take for granted that you will have tomorrow or the next moment-because as the song says"If tomorrow never comes-will she know how much I love her"--tell the person special to you how much you love and appreciate them. Fred and I always did;and "yes" I did know how much he loved me. The loss is very painful, but with God's help, and support from my family and TP friends I will get thru this period of greatest loss. Thank you all again for your prayers and support, and if I don't get on much,it's simply because staying busy with moving and grandchildren takes up my day. I love and appreciate you all. Now for brighter tomorrows!!!


----------



## mjs

darowil said:


> Our tomato sauce is similar to your ketchup I believe. So wondering what your tomato sauce is? Wondered if the sauce could be like our BBQ sauce, but that is not tomato based I wouldn't think. But sounds nice. Amazing how difficult it can be to use recipes from another country. Cool Whip earlier on and now tomato sauce.
> We are in the middle of the afternoon of the 4th July, so happy 4th July to all the Americans with your picnics etc.


No. Tomato sauce might have something like basil in it, but generally it's just sauced tomatoes. Ketchup has lots of sugar.


----------



## darowil

mjs said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our tomato sauce is similar to your ketchup I believe. So wondering what your tomato sauce is? Wondered if the sauce could be like our BBQ sauce, but that is not tomato based I wouldn't think. But sounds nice. Amazing how difficult it can be to use recipes from another country. Cool Whip earlier on and now tomato sauce.
> We are in the middle of the afternoon of the 4th July, so happy 4th July to all the Americans with your picnics etc.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Tomato sauce might have something like basil in it, but generally it's just sauced tomatoes. Ketchup has lots of sugar.
Click to expand...

Sounds like our pureed tomatoes, or maybe the basic pasta sauces. When I had the shop BBQ sauce out tonight I looked at the ingredients and it is about 40% tomatoes! HAd no idea it is so brown. Maybe I should have looked at the other ingredients to see why it is brown!


----------



## Marianne818

Poledra65 said:


> Holy Moly!! 74 pages already! Wow!
> Well, I guess I have some catchin' up to do.
> Hi Sam, I see you are in charge, you lead, we'll follow.
> 
> We finally made it to Torrington, Wy on Wednesday night at about 10:30pm, oh what a trip, if we didn't laugh we'd cry. lol
> 
> Been trying to get everything halfway organized in the house, the kitchen is mostly there, after all, that's the most important room if we want to eat, and we all know we TPer's love to eat.
> 
> The living room isn't in too bad of shape, just boxes everywhere.
> 
> I hope everyone in the USA has a wonderful 4th of July, well actually, I hope everyone everywhere has a great 4th of July, or 5th of July if you are in NZ or AUS.
> 
> I guess I'll go back and try to get caught up, should take several hours.


So glad you finally made it to your new home!!! I can relate to the boxes... seemed we lived forever with boxes surrounding us. We still at times will say.. I know I have that somewhere.. to which the others will respond.. it's in a box! ;-) 
Have a happy and safe 4th.. get some rest between all those boxes.. they aren't going anywhere without you.. so take time!


----------



## Marianne818

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Sam--I have finally been able to come to this weeks TP. I will miss Dave. You have done a terrific job in the past and am looking to great days ahead on the TP with you as our host. As everyone knows my beloved Fred passed on to his heavenly home on June6, 2012. I miss him desparately and love him tremendously. We had wonderful years (4) together. I can only say how important it is not to take for granted that you will have tomorrow or the next moment-because as the song says"If tomorrow never comes-will she know how much I love her"--tell the person special to you how much you love and appreciate them. Fred and I always did;and "yes" I did know how much he loved me. The loss is very painful, but with God's help, and support from my family and TP friends I will get thru this period of greatest loss. Thank you all again for your prayers and support, and if I don't get on much,it's simply because staying busy with moving and grandchildren takes up my day. I love and appreciate you all. Now for brighter tomorrows!!!


Welcome back Carol!!!!!!!!!! So good to see you with us once again ;-) Keeping you in our prayers for sure.. One day at a time is the best I found after loosing Art. Keeping busy is great.. but remember to have some time for yourself that is very important, rest my dear friend.. enjoy your 4th.. be safe.. 
{{{{{{Hugs}}}}
Marianne


----------



## 5mmdpns

Happy July 4th to all my American friends at home and abroad and may God be with all the troops everywhere.

Welcome home Poledra!!! Now I do hope your bed is somewhere assembled with perhaps a blanket on top!?! A jar of peanut butter, jelly/jam, and a loaf of bread will be good for starters in the kitchen!! haha, sooon as you move some of those boxes, we all will love to come visit your new home! take care of stuff!!

Got to go get my own pb & j now!!


----------



## Jacki

mjs said:


> http://www.wired.com/design/2012/07/knit-scarves-power-a-piano/
> 
> And now for something completely different.


Don't you just love Wired Magazine?? Had to read this post to my DH since we are both avid readers of the magazine. I had also told him that I'd sent y'all the link to the article on Cool Whip. Don't think he ever expected our knitting chat group to be discussing Wired Magazine.  It is only 1 or 2 paper magazines we subscribe to. Thanks so much for this link...fascinating article!


----------



## Marianne818

I have several different recipes for homemade BBQ sauce.. my dad I called him Pop sorry if I confuse at times  Pop was always involved with the annual BBQ chicken dinners held at the American Legion hall.. they would start the fires the evening before and stay all night cooking more than the chickens, many a beef brisket and pork butt could be found on the racks if you were there early enough ;-) About day break they would lay the chickens on the grates... slow and moist and rotated as they would end up cooking almost a thousand birds that day. Many of the meals would go to a center for delivery to disabled Vets, to nursing homes in our small area, to a center for distribution to those that couldn't afford to pay for the meals. Basically they fed the entire town that day.. those that could paid.. those that could not.. were never turned away. Great memories of the 4th.. During the day they would have cake walks.. (great way to bring home a cake for sure) all different types of games and fun things for the kids to do. At night of course the firework show would be put on by the town fire department. Not a huge show in comparison to others but we loved it! Great memories for sure.. 
Now I will grill hot dogs and hamburgers.. have a homemade apple pie.. (I'll post the recipe later I promise) oh Tyler brought me over some fresh corn from his father's corn patch.. so will throw some on the grill.. love it that way! Just peel back the top as to remove the silks.. recover the cob soak in cool water at least 30 min to an hour.. put on the grill for about 20 min turning often. the shucks will just fall off and we rarely have to add any seasoning.. just taste so sweet after being on the grill.
Our fireworks will be viewed on the TV, don't want to fight the traffic in the towns around.. also Mom would not be able to go, she loves the displays so we will stay home and watch them with her. 
Have a safe and wonderful 4th.. prayers are will each and everyone of you and yours.. will check in now and then during the day..


----------



## Lurker 2

good v. early morning! [etc.] from the chilly south- the usual 13C inside 7C outside- but the chill factor at the computer desk is greater- I am going to have to do something about the curtaining- initially may be a roller blind- you can pick those up fairly cheaply from one of the Emporia! I am hesitant to go to the extent of pelmets, because visually I would need to do all the windows- something to put to the landlord the next time he comes over the Ditch [the Tasman Sea] -he lives in Melbourne. I prefer absentee landlords- they let me have a dog for one thing!
I am glad people are slowing to normal pace posting- I guess everyone is busy getting ready for celebrations- or just coping with the treacherous British summer. Wimbledon is getting to the point Where I start to watch. the mens singles are on 4-3 to jokovic [?sp.] 1/4 final- that is a typical starting point for me. the commentator says they have a blue sky, but rain. 
A special hello to all who are ill, or with rellies who are seriously ill. Goiter used to be very common here, that is why we have iodised salt. 
Marge- I am sorry little Hobo is wandering and still at large- do please find a pet who is sensible enough not to see you as a staging post! I think Hobo may have sensed his days as a gigolo were coming to an end, had he remained around. I do hope you have been able to unglue from your chair!
Good to see you post Carol! 
glad that your saga is now of the unpacking variety, Poledra! that was some drama on the road!
Sorlenna- I am at about the half way point in my shift around. Struggling whether to find a home for all the craft and other magazines- being me will probably store them- just I had to ditch the drawers beccause it had active borer.
I love your pics. around the river [two people posted - it is quite something catching onto all these new arrivals- but great that everyone is rallying around Sam]. 
My knitting buddy is in hospital, her systolic was 240 when she was admitted- almost unbelievable -no wonder she was feeling wierd on her last visit to me.
Maple syrup pancakes on the menu today- I make them with wholemeal flour- which my diabetic cookbooks all agree is a better choice. 
I am going to have to have a monitor for 24 hours, as my arthritic knees have prevented them putting me on the treadmill. [thank you God- I was dreading that] I will hear from the Specialist again in 4-6 weeks.
a few shots from last years trip to Fale's village.

the open style architecture is wise in Samoa's heat- when the rains come woven pandannas mats are unrolled to prevent the worst from getting in to the houses. the houses have survived much wind, and were protected fom the major tsunami 4 years ago- that hit the south coast worst- one family we are related to lost 7 in that disaster.


----------



## DorisT

darowil said:


> Well I've come back after a few hours away and only one more posting! Actually tryin gto google something and can't get into to google so moved to emails which always brings me into the tp. Now to find the newsletter and try googgle again.
> Had a new version of mashed banana and peanut butter this evening. Frozen banana and some peanut butter blended together. Was trying to work out out loud what I usually added to the forzen banana and DH said peanut butter- he hadn't realised that last time I had mashed fresh bananas. The frozen banana comes out creamy. Would be nice with honey to but as I am trying to lose weight left that out. And avoided too much pb. Bananas frezze well for this type of use (don't know if they defrost well), just freeze unpeeled. Extremely hard to get the forzen peel off!


Frozen bananas are good, darowil. Years ago, when Disney World in Florida first opened we went down on vacation. They used to sell frozen bananas covered with chocolate -- on a stick. We always bought them for the kids because, although they were covered with chocolate, I felt they were a healthy snack and much better than candy. I wonder if they still sell them? Anybody know?


----------



## DorisT

Sam, I can't believe the response we've received at this week's Tea Party, all due to you and your great personality, I'm sure. And a big welcome to all the new folks. It will be a while before I'm able to remember all the new names.

Due to the fact that hubby has been in the hospital since Saturday night, I have not been able to catch up with all the comments. But I will!!

Thanks to everyone's prayers, he is doing very well! The doctor decided he has gout!! Never knew gout would cause a fever. But he did have a lot of pain in his feet and knees. They gave him steroids on Monday and it has helped tremendously. We're hoping he'll be discharged today or tomorrow. Still waiting to hear what they found in the blood culture, but the nurse said it looked good. Now to get the doctor's opinion, maybe this morning. He has already been told he'll have to take two new meds, one short term, and one for life. Oh, joy! Just what everyone likes to hear.

Keep up the conversation, all. I think we'll set a record this week for the most pages posted. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> Our tomato sauce is similar to your ketchup I believe. So wondering what your tomato sauce is? Wondered if the sauce could be like our BBQ sauce, but that is not tomato based I wouldn't think. But sounds nice. Amazing how difficult it can be to use recipes from another country. Cool Whip earlier on and now tomato sauce.
> We are in the middle of the afternoon of the 4th July, so happy 4th July to all the Americans with your picnics etc.


As the others have said, tomato sauce in general is just pureed tomatoes that have been cooked down a bit/canned. Some brands add sugar/salt, so I find it's easy enough to make one's own from peeled tomatoes in the blender. Fresh changes the taste, too. It's a base for a lot of things here--ketchup, pasta sauce, chili sauce, salsa, bbq sauce--I'm sure there are many more. When I lived in San Antonio, we used to say there are as many bbq recipes as there are cooks!

Doris, hopefully the gout will respond to treatment quickly. It does seem unusual that he had a fever, but different people have different reactions to body changes.

Carol, so good to see you. I hope you are taking care.

We got a smidge more rain yesterday evening, and clouds fill the sky this morning, so we are ever hopeful!

Now I'm off to put the chicken on to cook and see what other mischief I can get into. :XD:


----------



## Joe P

Marianne, you got me started this a.m. I will make Mom's apple pie from my Grandmother's recipe from her Mother's recipe that I have posted on here before. The story I mentioned before in Kansas in the late 1800's when the Native Americans were very plentiful in Wellington, Kansas and walking to and from their homes. Two of them walked by Grandmother Crider's open Kitchen window and her weekly pies were on the windown sill. One of them stole one and just looked at her through the window and looked a bit fierce and she ran to the back of the house scared. I think he was just hungry and who can go without when you smell this pie with her own crust.

I am posting it again because Sam will get a message to me to post it. Love it, Sam, keep it up you are very diligent on these things and I am learning. he he.

Grandmother Sharpsteen/Crider's pie crust 1860 era

2 cups flour
1 cup lard (Crisco)
1/2 cup ice cold water(she just used cold water from the cooler cupboard
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking powder

this is for one crust only Bake 10-12 minutes at 450 degrees (fast oven she said) poke with fork before baking. I still have the original written recipe which I love dearly from my Grandmother. Or can you tell?

Apple pie same story he he

around 6 cups cored apples slice extremely thin and lay in the cooled baked crust.
1 teaspoon nutmeg
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon lemon juice
2 tablespoon butter

Mix sugar, nutmeg, salt, cinnamon with lemon juice


----------



## Joe P

Joe P said:


> Marianne, you got me started this a.m. I will make Mom's apple pie from my Grandmother's recipe from her Mother's recipe that I have posted on here before. The story I mentioned before in Kansas in the late 1800's when the Native Americans were very plentiful in Wellington, Kansas and walking to and from their homes. Two of them walked by Grandmother Crider's open Kitchen window and her weekly pies were on the windown sill. One of them stole one and just looked at her through the window and looked a bit fierce and she ran to the back of the house scared. I think he was just hungry and who can go without when you smell this pie with her own crust.
> 
> I am posting it again because Sam will get a message to me to post it. Love it, Sam, keep it up you are very diligent on these things and I am learning. he he.
> 
> Grandmother Sharpsteen/Crider's pie crust 1860 era
> 
> 2 cups flour
> 1 cup lard (Crisco)
> 1/2 cup ice cold water(she just used cold water from the cooler cupboard
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1/2 teaspoon baking powder
> 
> this is for one crust only Bake 10-12 minutes at 450 degrees (fast oven she said) poke with fork before baking. I still have the original written recipe which I love dearly from my Grandmother. Or can you tell?
> 
> Apple pie same story he he
> 
> around 6 cups cored apples slice extremely thin and lay in the cooled baked crust.
> 1 teaspoon nutmeg
> 1/8 teaspoon salt
> 1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
> 1 teaspoon lemon juice
> 2 tablespoon butter
> 
> Mix sugar, nutmeg, salt, cinnamon with lemon juice Sprinkle over apples and dot with butter.
> 
> For glazed surface brush top crust with milk, cream or melted butter or egg whites.
> 
> Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes to 50 minutes until apples are tender with a polk of a toothpick.


----------



## Tessadele

Do hope this TP will calm down enough to let me catch up & poke my nose in. Last night I fell asleep again reading the posts & woke at 4am, just in time to save my laptop from becoming a rugtop. I'm watching Wimbledon & Federer is 2 sets up on Youzny, who has just asked the audience what he's supposed to do to get a point. He did get a laugh but no point. Nice photos again Myfanwy, love the little boys doing what all little boys love, playing ball games.
You sound as though you are like me, can't bear to throw craft & favourite magazines away. I have piles of them upstairs, I have to keep looking to make sure they aren't bringing the ceiling down. We made a mistake putting 2 large wardrobes back to back, one each side of a lathe & plaster bedroom wall which I thought was over a load bearing wall. I'd got my sums wrong & they were both over the lounge & now the ceiling is badly cracked & the bedroom wall looks as if it has dropped. I'll have to get the builders in!! I don't know why architects don't make the lower rooms the same size as the upper so that the walls line up. They need more female input, men don't do designs around furniture.
Yesterday we went to Ikea so Julian could get me a unit to put my side of the bed to keep my books, papers, laptop, pills & general junk tidy. It's great, now I can reach everything & even put a cup of tea down without having to clear a space. Well, he can put a cup down, he's chief tea maker, if it weren't for him I'd probably go all day on just water. On the way home we went to watch the P & O cruise boats leave port in procession to celebrate their anniversary. Crowds of us stood there in the rain to watch fireworks that we couldn't see for rain & mist. we couldn't read the names on the boats either, only the British would stay there in those conditions. The umbrellas were lovely, all colours of the rainbow, only half turned inside out. Ha,ha.

Tessa


----------



## Poledra65

Morning all, I'm still getting caught up, but I have a tendency to duplicate the TP and read from front on one and back on the other so I can keep up while I get caught up.  If that makes a smidge of sense. 

Well, the morning after we got here we unloaded the truck in record time and my DH drove the rental truck down to Cheyenne to return it, my uncle led the way and brought him back. While they did that, my Stepmother and I drove into Scottsbluff, NE to Walmart and got groceries so at least we could feed the dogs and ourselves. 

My oven isn't working, the repairman should be here Friday morning, but the range top works so that's a plus. 

Gout can be so painful, one of my excoworkers has it and would be out of commission for several days at times.

Carol, glad to see you. 
Sorlenna, you aren't kidding about BBQ recipes in San Antonio. lol... But oh are they good. yummm, didn't someone say hip sticking a couple weeks ago? That would be an appropriate term. 

Joe, heard from a friend down the road from you that there was rain, hope you got what you needed. 
We need rain here too. We are getting the smoke from the Laramie Point fire, it's aggrevating (sp) my allergies, hope they are able to contain it before too much land is lost or any homes.


----------



## iamsam

carol - that you for joining us - healing energy coming your way - i hope you find some comfort in the memories you have of you and fred. we all mourn with you and i am sure there are many prayers going heavenward for you and your families. join us as often as you are able - we are here with comfort and love.

sam



carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Sam--I have finally been able to come to this weeks TP. I will miss Dave. You have done a terrific job in the past and am looking to great days ahead on the TP with you as our host. As everyone knows my beloved Fred passed on to his heavenly home on June6, 2012. I miss him desparately and love him tremendously. We had wonderful years (4) together. I can only say how important it is not to take for granted that you will have tomorrow or the next moment-because as the song says"If tomorrow never comes-will she know how much I love her"--tell the person special to you how much you love and appreciate them. Fred and I always did;and "yes" I did know how much he loved me. The loss is very painful, but with God's help, and support from my family and TP friends I will get thru this period of greatest loss. Thank you all again for your prayers and support, and if I don't get on much,it's simply because staying busy with moving and grandchildren takes up my day. I love and appreciate you all. Now for brighter tomorrows!!!


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy - what is Koko Samoa ?

sam


----------



## iamsam

doris - thought i had commented on this - maybe in went to cyber heaven - just wanted to say i am glad they have partially found out what was wrong with you husband - i'm hoping the bloodwork is good news also. it will be good to get him home and you don't need to run back and forth to the hospital.

did you see - was in 5mmdpns that talked about eucalyptus oil for pain that might help the gout pain. just a thought.

be sure and take of yourself.

sam



DorisT said:


> Sam, I can't believe the response we've received at this week's Tea Party, all due to you and your great personality, I'm sure. And a big welcome to all the new folks. It will be a while before I'm able to remember all the new names.
> 
> Due to the fact that hubby has been in the hospital since Saturday night, I have not been able to catch up with all the comments. But I will!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone's prayers, he is doing very well! The doctor decided he has gout!! Never knew gout would cause a fever. But he did have a lot of pain in his feet and knees. They gave him steroids on Monday and it has helped tremendously. We're hoping he'll be discharged today or tomorrow. Still waiting to hear what they found in the blood culture, but the nurse said it looked good. Now to get the doctor's opinion, maybe this morning. He has already been told he'll have to take two new meds, one short term, and one for life. Oh, joy! Just what everyone likes to hear.
> 
> Keep up the conversation, all. I think we'll set a record this week for the most pages posted. :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Myfanwy thank you for the pictures, is always great to see far away places, the boys look happy playing their ball game! Loved the little one in the first picture, looks like he is thinking quit taking pictures and let's eat! So sorry about the loss in the tsunami, so many lives were taken, this world of ours is doing crazy things, makes one stop and give thanks for what we have and for guidance to stay safe and to be able to help those in need. 
Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful 4th, we hope to grill hot dogs and fresh corn on the cob.. but looks like we might get rained out, thankfully can fix everything on the stove top but just won't taste the same :-( . 
Joe thanks for the recipe, I use my grandmother's and it is very similar to the one you posted, great minds right? ;-) 
Mom has slept in this morning so I was able to catch up on all the posts and with the KP portion also! Now it's time to get her day started and hopefully can get her to do a bit of walking. She's getting very bored with being confined to her room, but too uncomfortable to even sit in the recliner or stretch out on the couch. 
Take care.. catch up with everyone laters!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora

Just watched the White House ceremony swearing in 25 active-duty military as US citizens. That's my idea of a great way to celebrate the 4th of July. Happy Independence Day to all my fellow citizens, especially the newest ones!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jacki

Good morning everyone!! I've been lurking since about 6am. It is now 9:17am. Took me that long to catch up and I thought I was fairly close....but then...page 76!!!!! Whew! 

Hey Sam, do you know if there is a record number of pages for one TP? Seems like I've seen long ones before, but this one seems to be REALLY long!  

No big plans for the 4th today. Will probably go into the city for a party this afternoon, and then about dark we will drive up the the "Crest." That would be the top of the Sandia Mountains, elevation 10,678 feet. We can see all of Albuquerque and Rio Rancho from there so will look for the official fireworks displays from there. Provided it doesn't rain or the cloud cover is too much. Actually, that would be a good thing as we really need rain to keep people from starting wildfires with their fireworks. Even though they are banned in certain areas (such as the mountains) some fool always thinks they need to send bottle rockets into the dry, dry forests. Usually we just hang out here at the house and keep an eye out for smoke. Praying for people to keep their minds and wits about them!

It has cooled off here a great deal since our "monsoon" season has started. Funny term for the desert, but we will take it whatever anyone wants to call it.

Prayers and good thoughts for all! Stay safe!


----------



## jheiens

Carol, I had followed your posts even before I joined in but was not aware that you were moving. Where will you go? Are you simply going smaller or will you be closer to family or perhaps joining in with family or friends?

Don't mean to sound nosy or intrusive, but wondered what your destination would be, in a caring frame of mind. 

Take care and God's continued wisdom and blessings to you. Joy


----------



## jheiens

Thanks for the pictures of Fale's family, Myfanwy. It was very interesting to see some of the familymember and the work involved in the roasting and preparing they were doing. 

I've enjoyed reading your posts all along and seeing the pictures you've posted over the months. Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> myfanwy - what is Koko Samoa ?
> 
> sam


home (Samoan) grown cocoa- it takes several people a good afternoons work- in extra heat, using a coconut shell fire to produce about a kilo of relatively finely ground cocoa- with absolutely no additives- it makes a delicious brew!


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Do hope this TP will calm down enough to let me catch up & poke my nose in. Last night I fell asleep again reading the posts & woke at 4am, just in time to save my laptop from becoming a rugtop. I'm watching Wimbledon & Federer is 2 sets up on Youzny, who has just asked the audience what he's supposed to do to get a point. He did get a laugh but no point. Nice photos again Myfanwy, love the little boys doing what all little boys love, playing ball games.
> You sound as though you are like me, can't bear to throw craft & favourite magazines away. I have piles of them upstairs, I have to keep looking to make sure they aren't bringing the ceiling down. We made a mistake putting 2 large wardrobes back to back, one each side of a lathe & plaster bedroom wall which I thought was over a load bearing wall. I'd got my sums wrong & they were both over the lounge & now the ceiling is badly cracked & the bedroom wall looks as if it has dropped. I'll have to get the builders in!! I don't know why architects don't make the lower rooms the same size as the upper so that the walls line up. They need more female input, men don't do designs around furniture.
> Yesterday we went to Ikea so Julian could get me a unit to put my side of the bed to keep my books, papers, laptop, pills & general junk tidy. It's great, now I can reach everything & even put a cup of tea down without having to clear a space. Well, he can put a cup down, he's chief tea maker, if it weren't for him I'd probably go all day on just water. On the way home we went to watch the P & O cruise boats leave port in procession to celebrate their anniversary. Crowds of us stood there in the rain to watch fireworks that we couldn't see for rain & mist. we couldn't read the names on the boats either, only the British would stay there in those conditions. The umbrellas were lovely, all colours of the rainbow, only half turned inside out. Ha,ha.
> 
> Tessa


some of my magazines go back to about 1967!- I agree that is very silly not to have the upstairs walls line up with a load bearing wall below! quite a problem I would think. 
Ikea has some great things- my cousin Karen loves Ikea and took me several times- even though it mean't going quite a long way through Glasgow to get there- but Karen like her Daddy, my Uncle 'Dully' is a petrolhead- any excuse to get out and drive- and she is ready. the family present for the second sister- there are 5 boys in that family- for a recent significant birthday, was a refurbished Morris Minor. 
Another of Karen's favourites is John Lewis- I could have spent a fortune on wool there- and did spend a lot for my Pony interchangeable circulars, but they are brilliant for lace work, and I don't regret it!

KateB, I have strong memories of Prestwick Airport, from where my father first set out for New Zealand. The treck in those days well before jet travel, took about 4 days- I will have to check in his passport. We drove to many parts of Scotland because both my parents would have an exhibit in the Royal Highland Show, and just about every Agricultural Show- I loved the Land Rover's Daddy was selling- the very original ones -all angles. It was a real treat to see the Canadian Mounties in the Coronation Year Show, and of course the Massed Pipe Bands. Alfa Laval, David Brown are other names he was marketing. My main impression of going to England as an eight year old was 'flat'. We passed Stonehenge but did not stop because Daddy was in a foul mood, but he did take me for a morning to the British Museum, which I spent , fascinated, in the Anglo-Saxon room.
We bought things in Harrods, for the 'hell of it'. I am actually muddling two visits here- that was later, at nine on the way to the Ship- that brought us out here- RNZS Rangitata- a model of which is in the Museum in town...
One of the highlights of my trip 'home' was the treck down the 'Mull of Kintyre' to Cambelltown and the south coast where you can see Ireland and Ailsa Craig. (South End) [nearly put 'Lands End', that threw my memory a bit!!!] We saw the path to 'St Colomba's Footsteps', but did not go right up, because I knew what a long drive Ruthie would have to get us back to Glasgow that night. What a pity one can hardly see Loch Lomond for all the growth along the road side! All right I guess from a Tourist Bus!...


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> Myfanwy thank you for the pictures, is always great to see far away places, the boys look happy playing their ball game! Loved the little one in the first picture, looks like he is thinking quit taking pictures and let's eat! So sorry about the loss in the tsunami, so many lives were taken, this world of ours is doing crazy things, makes one stop and give thanks for what we have and for guidance to stay safe and to be able to help those in need.
> Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful 4th, we hope to grill hot dogs and fresh corn on the cob.. but looks like we might get rained out, thankfully can fix everything on the stove top but just won't taste the same :-( .
> Joe thanks for the recipe, I use my grandmother's and it is very similar to the one you posted, great minds right? ;-)
> Mom has slept in this morning so I was able to catch up on all the posts and with the KP portion also! Now it's time to get her day started and hopefully can get her to do a bit of walking. She's getting very bored with being confined to her room, but too uncomfortable to even sit in the recliner or stretch out on the couch.
> Take care.. catch up with everyone laters!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I enjoy being able to share images! I do hope your leg comes right in time to get your mom away for some camping! That might help her feel more able to cope with the pain of movement.
Andy Murray is playing David Ferrer- have not followed who is gaining yet.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the pictures of Fale's family, Myfanwy. It was very interesting to see some of the familymember and the work involved in the roasting and preparing they were doing.
> 
> I've enjoyed reading your posts all along and seeing the pictures you've posted over the months. Joy


Thank you! I feel Samoa is of interest to many Americans because of the Base in Tutuila. but American Samoa is affluent- I was quite startled at how much of Samoa is vacant or shut down, and boarded up. It is hard to make a dollar [tala] and many set up a stall at the road side in the hopes they may catch the eye of a tourist or two. Working the Plantations is a real hard slog. This was partly what Fale did as a young man, as well as looking after the cattle on his Uncles farm. My overall impression was of poverty.


----------



## iamsam

i'm not sure how long the longest tp was. this one is definitly in the running.

will you need to take a winter coat with you when you are above 10,000 feet?

sam



Jacki said:


> Good morning everyone!! I've been lurking since about 6am. It is now 9:17am. Took me that long to catch up and I thought I was fairly close....but then...page 76!!!!! Whew!
> 
> Hey Sam, do you know if there is a record number of pages for one TP? Seems like I've seen long ones before, but this one seems to be REALLY long!
> 
> No big plans for the 4th today. Will probably go into the city for a party this afternoon, and then about dark we will drive up the the "Crest." That would be the top of the Sandia Mountains, elevation 10,678 feet. We can see all of Albuquerque and Rio Rancho from there so will look for the official fireworks displays from there. Provided it doesn't rain or the cloud cover is too much. Actually, that would be a good thing as we really need rain to keep people from starting wildfires with their fireworks. Even though they are banned in certain areas (such as the mountains) some fool always thinks they need to send bottle rockets into the dry, dry forests. Usually we just hang out here at the house and keep an eye out for smoke. Praying for people to keep their minds and wits about them!
> 
> It has cooled off here a great deal since our "monsoon" season has started. Funny term for the desert, but we will take it whatever anyone wants to call it.
> 
> Prayers and good thoughts for all! Stay safe!


----------



## wannabear

How do you post pictures here? I do them over in classifieds, but it's set up to do it. I don't see anything here inviting me. Someone else has a four month old Anatolian Shepherd and wanted to see a picture of Chloe, which doesn't exist yet because she is not keen on posing. We have blurry pictures of Chloe.


----------



## Sorlenna

wannabear said:


> How do you post pictures here? I do them over in classifieds, but it's set up to do it. I don't see anything here inviting me. Someone else has a four month old Anatolian Shepherd and wanted to see a picture of Chloe, which doesn't exist yet because she is not keen on posing. We have blurry pictures of Chloe.


If you click "quote reply" on any post, you will see blank slots with "browse" next to them below where you type. You click "browse," find the picture on your computer, and upload it that way. One note--if you click "preview" to check your message before sending it, you'll lose your pictures and will have to attach them again.


----------



## gracieanne

wannabear said:


> How do you post pictures here? I do them over in classifieds, but it's set up to do it. I don't see anything here inviting me. Someone else has a four month old Anatolian Shepherd and wanted to see a picture of Chloe, which doesn't exist yet because she is not keen on posing. We have blurry pictures of Chloe.


LOL! It was me who asked for the picture! Ours is only a 40 pound puppy but also very difficult to photograph. I completely understand. :thumbup:


----------



## Dori Sage

I think this weeks TP could go to 100 pages. What about you?


----------



## Jacki

thewren said:


> i'm not sure how long the longest tp was. this one is definitly in the running.
> 
> will you need to take a winter coat with you when you are above 10,000 feet?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone!! I've been lurking since about 6am. It is now 9:17am. Took me that long to catch up and I thought I was fairly close....but then...page 76!!!!! Whew!
> 
> Hey Sam, do you know if there is a record number of pages for one TP? Seems like I've seen long ones before, but this one seems to be REALLY long!
> 
> No big plans for the 4th today. Will probably go into the city for a party this afternoon, and then about dark we will drive up the the "Crest." That would be the top of the Sandia Mountains, elevation 10,678 feet. We can see all of Albuquerque and Rio Rancho from there so will look for the official fireworks displays from there. Provided it doesn't rain or the cloud cover is too much. Actually, that would be a good thing as we really need rain to keep people from starting wildfires with their fireworks. Even though they are banned in certain areas (such as the mountains) some fool always thinks they need to send bottle rockets into the dry, dry forests. Usually we just hang out here at the house and keep an eye out for smoke. Praying for people to keep their minds and wits about them!
> 
> It has cooled off here a great deal since our "monsoon" season has started. Funny term for the desert, but we will take it whatever anyone wants to call it.
> 
> Prayers and good thoughts for all! Stay safe!
Click to expand...

No coats in the summer (usually) but will have a sweater handy none the less! Their forecast is similar to ours except for it being a bit cooler at that altitude. So, that means low 80's and about 50% chance of rain. Once it does start sprinkling or the humidity rises it can cool off quickly. Our temps drop about 30 degrees between day and night. It is never very humid for more than a couple of days in a row...that is why "swamp cooling" works so well here.

Guess we could use this TP as a benchmark for statistical purposes....maybe graph it...only kidding. That is too much work for anyone! It is just great it is happening and so many are posting. Just love it, and I just can't thank you enough!!!


----------



## iamsam

anyone out there want to give wannabear some help on transfering pictures here?

sam

i'm editing here - just saw sorlenna posted directions.



wannabear said:


> How do you post pictures here? I do them over in classifieds, but it's set up to do it. I don't see anything here inviting me. Someone else has a four month old Anatolian Shepherd and wanted to see a picture of Chloe, which doesn't exist yet because she is not keen on posing. We have blurry pictures of Chloe.


----------



## Jacki

myfanwy said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pictures of Fale's family, Myfanwy. It was very interesting to see some of the familymember and the work involved in the roasting and preparing they were doing.
> 
> I've enjoyed reading your posts all along and seeing the pictures you've posted over the months. Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I feel Samoa is of interest to many Americans because of the Base in Tutuila. but American Samoa is affluent- I was quite startled at how much of Samoa is vacant or shut down, and boarded up. It is hard to make a dollar [tala] and many set up a stall at the road side in the hopes they may catch the eye of a tourist or two. Working the Plantations is a real hard slog. This was partly what Fale did as a young man, as well as looking after the cattle on his Uncles farm. My overall impression was of poverty.
Click to expand...

Thank you again for sharing your vast knowledge and wonderful images of life elsewhere. You are a treasure! Oh, by the way, I love your hair (braids). I have very long hair (do I dare say for my age/culture/whatever) and usually wear it in one braid...but love to do two. Mostly just here at home. I've received various comments from strangers when I'm wearing it in "pig tails." Guess the young people think long hair is just for them. Paah!  Will continue to be me...I'm old enough now not to really care what anyone else thinks. Just try not to embarrass my family.


----------



## Edith M

A distinct possability Dori Sage.

It's another scorcher here in Carlisle. It just hit 100 deg F on my out door themometer Thank God for aie conditioning


----------



## iamsam

Will continue to be me...I'm old enough now not to really care what anyone else thinks. Just try not to embarrass my family. [/quote]

one of the advantages of getting older. funny how priorties change as one ages.

sam


----------



## wannabear

Thank you, Sorlenna. That's how it is in classifieds, but I never noticed it in a 'quote reply'. Probably been looking right at it all this time.

Gracieanne, you will understand then that it might be a little while until we have much of a picture. Sometimes she and the cat are sleeping together on the sofa and we would like to have a picture of it, but just let one of us try to sneakily stand up - there is no way. We got Chloe at eight months from somebody who had no idea how big she'd really be, and she still doesn't seem like an enormous dog at all. She's 18 months now so she'll just get heavier from now on. I'm glad we didn't get a Great Dane as my daughter wanted. Chloe is a really sweet dog, much sweeter than two different German Shepherds I've had in my life.


----------



## DorisT

Hey, everyone, GOOD NEWS! John is being discharged as I type this. Just waiting for the phone call to go pick him up. He has three new prescriptions!!  

No word on the blood culture so no infection so thank heavens for that! Thanks again, everyone, for your thoughts and prayers.

Sam, I did see 5mmdpns' post about the eucalyptus oil and will look into it for any future bouts of gout. Thanks!

Wow! Now I'll have someone to sit with me while we watch the TV fireworks. :thumbup:

Carol, where are you moving to? Hope things are beginning to look up for you. You had a sad loss and it will take a while to get over it.


----------



## DorisT

Jacki said:


> Good morning everyone!! I've been lurking since about 6am. It is now 9:17am. Took me that long to catch up and I thought I was fairly close....but then...page 76!!!!! Whew!
> 
> Hey Sam, do you know if there is a record number of pages for one TP? Seems like I've seen long ones before, but this one seems to be REALLY long!
> 
> No big plans for the 4th today. Will probably go into the city for a party this afternoon, and then about dark we will drive up the the "Crest." That would be the top of the Sandia Mountains, elevation 10,678 feet. We can see all of Albuquerque and Rio Rancho from there so will look for the official fireworks displays from there. Provided it doesn't rain or the cloud cover is too much. Actually, that would be a good thing as we really need rain to keep people from starting wildfires with their fireworks. Even though they are banned in certain areas (such as the mountains) some fool always thinks they need to send bottle rockets into the dry, dry forests. Usually we just hang out here at the house and keep an eye out for smoke. Praying for people to keep their minds and wits about them!
> 
> It has cooled off here a great deal since our "monsoon" season has started. Funny term for the desert, but we will take it whatever anyone wants to call it.
> 
> Prayers and good thoughts for all! Stay safe!


Jacki, your trip up the mountain to watch the fireworks sounds exciting. However, I wouldn't be able to go with you. On a trip through Utah, Montana, and Wyoming almost two years ago, I was diagnosed with altitude sickness when I couldn't breathe and was having panic attacks. I wouldn't wish it on anyone!! From now on, I'll have to be careful where I travel. The ER doctor in Wyoming misdiagnosed my problem as congestive heart failure. Saw my own doctor when I got home and found out he was wrong - thank goodness.

Then my cardiologist told me it happened to him, also when he was skiing in Colorado. One of his skiing friends went down the mountain once, then went to the airport and came home. And these are younger men than I.


----------



## Edith M

Great news Dori Sage. What a relief it must be. Edith M


----------



## KateB

myfanwy)
KateB said:


> We saw the path to 'St Colomba's Footsteps', but did not go right up, because I knew what a long drive Ruthie would have to get us back to Glasgow that night. What a pity one can hardly see Loch Lomond for all the growth along the road side! All right I guess from a Tourist Bus!...


We live about 40 minutes drive from Prestwick airport and have flown from there many times. I was brought up just half a mile from the old Renfrew airport and we used to spend a lot of time there as kids, but it's long gone now, replaced by Glasgow airport.
We can sometimes see Ailsa Craig from the prom here in Largs, but at other times it seems to move. My brother reckons it has some kind of motor in it, because often it seems to move position or get smaller or larger! :roll: 
Loved your Samoan pictures. My son played rugby with two boys from Samoa - they build them big over there! Neil's 6' 4'' and he looked small next to them.


----------



## KateB

DorisT said:


> Hey, everyone, GOOD NEWS! John is being discharged as I type this. Just waiting for the phone call to go pick him up. He has three new prescriptions!!
> 
> No word on the blood culture so no infection so thank heavens for that! Thanks again, everyone, for your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Sam, I did see 5mmdpns' post about the eucalyptus oil and will look into it for any future bouts of gout. Thanks!
> 
> Wow! Now I'll have someone to sit with me while we watch the TV fireworks. :thumbup:
> 
> Carol, where are you moving to? Hope things are beginning to look up for you. You had a sad loss and it will take a while to get over it.


Great news Doris! Enjoy the fireworks. Once spent 4th July in Boston and that was some firework display!


----------



## Lurker 2

Jacki said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pictures of Fale's family, Myfanwy. It was very interesting to see some of the familymember and the work involved in the roasting and preparing they were doing.
> 
> I've enjoyed reading your posts all along and seeing the pictures you've posted over the months. Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I feel Samoa is of interest to many Americans because of the Base in Tutuila. but American Samoa is affluent- I was quite startled at how much of Samoa is vacant or shut down, and boarded up. It is hard to make a dollar [tala] and many set up a stall at the road side in the hopes they may catch the eye of a tourist or two. Working the Plantations is a real hard slog. This was partly what Fale did as a young man, as well as looking after the cattle on his Uncles farm. My overall impression was of poverty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you again for sharing your vast knowledge and wonderful images of life elsewhere. You are a treasure! Oh, by the way, I love your hair (braids). I have very long hair (do I dare say for my age/culture/whatever) and usually wear it in one braid...but love to do two. Mostly just here at home. I've received various comments from strangers when I'm wearing it in "pig tails." Guess the young people think long hair is just for them. Paah!  Will continue to be me...I'm old enough now not to really care what anyone else thinks. Just try not to embarrass my family.
Click to expand...

I have at last completed the round the world lap, from NZ to Scotland via Asia- to be honest I used to fear I would never make it 'home' it is in my will that I would like my ashes to be returned to Skye for burial, but the wonderful cousins who gave me my air tickets, and accommodation for most of my stay- also took me to Skye- and around to Edinbane where our Nicholson link is- GGG [however many] GF Angus Nicholson was the schoolmaster in Edinbane in the 18th century, and married to a Flora Macdonald. Family tradition is that it is the Flora Macdonald of the Sailors' Rye- but there is a very tangled history there, and not substantiated in the Flora Macdonald Museum. But very interesting to have been there.
I am lucky that I have a fairly good memory. [not totally accurate- I have discovered]
Re: hair mine is thinning drastically- I seldom braid it now- they are so pathetic! But when I do braid it people almost always comment how they love it ! Having lived here now nearly eleven years I think I have become part of the local 'colour'. Pakeha [palagi] [white people] are almost a rarity in these parts!


----------



## budasha

I just posted a reply and lost it all. Hope I can remember what I wrote.

First - Happy 4th to my American friends. Hope you all have a great day.

silverowl - Hope all will be well with your husband after his accident.

Kate - so sorry to hear about your friend, Nan. Will send her positive thoughts.

Daralene - it is so disheartening to learn that Ben has such a horrible disease. Hopefully the treatment will put it into remission. Will keep him in our prayers.

Poledra - glad you arrived safely. Don't rush to unpack the boxes (you'll probably find that some of them never get unpacked - lol).

Tessadale - word of caution - don't go to sleep with your laptop on your bed or on your lap. I read something on the net recently that they can get overheated and cause a fire. Please be careful.

DorisT- good news that John has been discharged.

Wow - 78 pages - I'm sure this must be a record.


----------



## Jacki

Lots to address...1st though is hurrah John is coming home today!!!!!!That is indeed wonderful news! I'm so happy for you.

Altitude sickness is awful. I've lived at a high altitude all my life, so going lower is different for me. I've known so many people who have had bouts of this, and witnessed my DIL's father with that problem a couple of weeks ago when we were all in Chama NM which isn't much higher than this.

On the Chama NM note...to my British TPers.....my grandson is totally enchanted with Thomas the Tank Train Engine. He love (LOVES) it! He has several sets. Oh, he is 2 1/2. His other grandparents, his parents, and DH and I took him to Chama to see the Thomas extravaganza. Chama has a very long train history itself and hosted this event. It was hundreds of little guys like my grandson all running around with their Thomas shirts/overalls/hats, etc. Cute as heck!
Anyway, since it hales from "your side of the pond" just had to tell y'all what a joy it brings here.


----------



## wannabear

How many family vacations have been disrupted by somebody's father, probably not used to being around the kids so much? Gotta say, though, that even my ex wouldn't miss out on Stonehenge. Especially if the rest of us didn't appear to care much.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> myfanwy)
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> We saw the path to 'St Colomba's Footsteps', but did not go right up, because I knew what a long drive Ruthie would have to get us back to Glasgow that night. What a pity one can hardly see Loch Lomond for all the growth along the road side! All right I guess from a Tourist Bus!...
> 
> 
> 
> We live about 40 minutes drive from Prestwick airport and have flown from there many times. I was brought up just half a mile from the old Renfrew airport and we used to spend a lot of time there as kids, but it's long gone now, replaced by Glasgow airport.
> We can sometimes see Ailsa Craig from the prom here in Largs, but at other times it seems to move. My brother reckons it has some kind of motor in it, because often it seems to move position or get smaller or larger! :roll:
> Loved your Samoan pictures. My son played rugby with two boys from Samoa - they build them big over there! Neil's 6' 4'' and he looked small next to them.
Click to expand...

Tongan people are built pretty big too, for that matter most of the Islanders seem to put on masses of weight, and yet as children can be really slight, Fale is about my height now- he is coming downwards- about 5ft 8inches, but his foot is smaller than mine, but wider because of all those years in 'flip-flops' or bare feet as a fisherman- he specialised in catching Octopus.
Fale is a great Rugby fan [and of boxing- that was how he lost his front teeth] I get there by osmosis.
I caused a lot of humour thinking I was going to land at Renfrew! Daddy once took me to an airshow at Turnhouse- I think that is where my desire to fly was really sparked. Mum knew many fliers from her work as an Occupational Therapist at Larbet Hospital during WWll. She helped set up the Red Cross Centre in Glasgow, while waiting for Daddy to come home from Aden. Technically he was a civillian- and servicemen had priority, he had served the last two years as an Engineer at Kirkuk, in Iraq. 
From Karen and Ian's house in Bearsden, the poorer end, we could see the planes come and go from the Airport...


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> How many family vacations have been disrupted by somebody's father, probably not used to being around the kids so much? Gotta say, though, that even my ex wouldn't miss out on Stonehenge. Especially if the rest of us didn't appear to care much.


 :thumbdown: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

this is great doris - it's always good for everyone to be under the same roof and that roof being home.

sam



DorisT said:


> Hey, everyone, GOOD NEWS! John is being discharged as I type this. Just waiting for the phone call to go pick him up. He has three new prescriptions!!
> 
> No word on the blood culture so no infection so thank heavens for that! Thanks again, everyone, for your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Sam, I did see 5mmdpns' post about the eucalyptus oil and will look into it for any future bouts of gout. Thanks!
> 
> Wow! Now I'll have someone to sit with me while we watch the TV fireworks. :thumbup:
> 
> Carol, where are you moving to? Hope things are beginning to look up for you. You had a sad loss and it will take a while to get over it.


----------



## KateB

Jacki said:


> Lots to address...1st though is hurrah John is coming home today!!!!!!That is indeed wonderful news! I'm so happy for you.
> 
> Altitude sickness is awful. I've lived at a high altitude all my life, so going lower is different for me. I've known so many people who have had bouts of this, and witnessed my DIL's father with that problem a couple of weeks ago when we were all in Chama NM which isn't much higher than this.
> 
> On the Chama NM note...to my British TPers.....my grandson is totally enchanted with Thomas the Tank Train Engine. He love (LOVES) it! He has several sets. Oh, he is 2 1/2. His other grandparents, his parents, and DH and I took him to Chama to see the Thomas extravaganza. Chama has a very long train history itself and hosted this event. It was hundreds of little guys like my grandson all running around with their Thomas shirts/overalls/hats, etc. Cute as heck!
> Anyway, since it hales from "your side of the pond" just had to tell y'all what a joy it brings here.


My friend's two grandsons are Thomas mad too. They went to Thomas Land in Staffordshire in England, and she said the elder one couldn't speak he was so excited! There's a website www.thomaslanduk.co.uk which has games and things on it.


----------



## iamsam

kate - what is Ailsa Craig and were you being facious when you said it might have a motor on it?

sam



KateB said:


> myfanwy)
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> We saw the path to 'St Colomba's Footsteps', but did not go right up, because I knew what a long drive Ruthie would have to get us back to Glasgow that night. What a pity one can hardly see Loch Lomond for all the growth along the road side! All right I guess from a Tourist Bus!...
> 
> 
> 
> We live about 40 minutes drive from Prestwick airport and have flown from there many times. I was brought up just half a mile from the old Renfrew airport and we used to spend a lot of time there as kids, but it's long gone now, replaced by Glasgow airport.
> We can sometimes see Ailsa Craig from the prom here in Largs, but at other times it seems to move. My brother reckons it has some kind of motor in it, because often it seems to move position or get smaller or larger! :roll:
> Loved your Samoan pictures. My son played rugby with two boys from Samoa - they build them big over there! Neil's 6' 4'' and he looked small next to them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverowl

Sam, Aisla Craig is an island off the coast of Scotland.

Ailsa Craig (Scottish Gaelic: Creag Ealasaid) is an island of 219.69 acres in the outer Firth of Clyde, Scotland where blue hone granite was quarried to make curling stones. "Ailsa" is pronounced "ale-sa", with the first syllable stressed. The now uninhabited island is formed from the volcanic plug of an extinct volcano.

The island was a haven for Catholics during the Scottish Reformation in the 16th century, but is today a bird sanctuary, providing a home for huge numbers of gannets and an increasing number of puffins.

The island is currently owned by 8th Marquess of Ailsa, 19th Earl of Cassillis but is up for sale for £1,500,000.[5] [6]


----------



## Lurker 2

DorisT said:


> Hey, everyone, GOOD NEWS! John is being discharged as I type this. Just waiting for the phone call to go pick him up. He has three new prescriptions!!
> 
> No word on the blood culture so no infection so thank heavens for that! Thanks again, everyone, for your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Sam, I did see 5mmdpns' post about the eucalyptus oil and will look into it for any future bouts of gout. Thanks!
> 
> Wow! Now I'll have someone to sit with me while we watch the TV fireworks. :thumbup:
> 
> Carol, where are you moving to? Hope things are beginning to look up for you. You had a sad loss and it will take a while to get over it.


so glad to hear that!

for eucalyptus there is also Olbas oil which has the advantage of not having the vaseline base- I am finding it brilliant and it can also be used as a liniment.


----------



## iamsam

could one live on the island? wouldn't it be great to live on your own island - i'm sure getting groceries would be a pain but it would still by quite an adventure to live there.

sam



Silverowl said:


> Sam, Aisla Craig is an island off the coast of Scotland.
> 
> Ailsa Craig (Scottish Gaelic: Creag Ealasaid) is an island of 219.69 acres in the outer Firth of Clyde, Scotland where blue hone granite was quarried to make curling stones. "Ailsa" is pronounced "ale-sa", with the first syllable stressed. The now uninhabited island is formed from the volcanic plug of an extinct volcano.
> 
> The island was a haven for Catholics during the Scottish Reformation in the 16th century, but is today a bird sanctuary, providing a home for huge numbers of gannets and an increasing number of puffins.
> 
> The island is currently owned by 8th Marquess of Ailsa, 19th Earl of Cassillis but is up for sale for £1,500,000.[5] [6]


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> could one live on the island? wouldn't it be great to live on your own island - i'm sure getting groceries would be a pain but it would still by quite an adventure to live there.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, Aisla Craig is an island off the coast of Scotland.
> 
> Ailsa Craig (Scottish Gaelic: Creag Ealasaid) is an island of 219.69 acres in the outer Firth of Clyde, Scotland where blue hone granite was quarried to make curling stones. "Ailsa" is pronounced "ale-sa", with the first syllable stressed. The now uninhabited island is formed from the volcanic plug of an extinct volcano.
> 
> The island was a haven for Catholics during the Scottish Reformation in the 16th century, but is today a bird sanctuary, providing a home for huge numbers of gannets and an increasing number of puffins.
> 
> The island is currently owned by 8th Marquess of Ailsa, 19th Earl of Cassillis but is up for sale for £1,500,000.[5] [6]
Click to expand...

Wow, Silverowl, I didn't know half of that!  And yes Sam, I was kidding, although you would swear it shifts position! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> Sam, Aisla Craig is an island off the coast of Scotland.
> 
> Ailsa Craig (Scottish Gaelic: Creag Ealasaid) is an island of 219.69 acres in the outer Firth of Clyde, Scotland where blue hone granite was quarried to make curling stones. "Ailsa" is pronounced "ale-sa", with the first syllable stressed. The now uninhabited island is formed from the volcanic plug of an extinct volcano.
> 
> The island was a haven for Catholics during the Scottish Reformation in the 16th century, but is today a bird sanctuary, providing a home for huge numbers of gannets and an increasing number of puffins.
> 
> The island is currently owned by 8th Marquess of Ailsa, 19th Earl of Cassillis but is up for sale for £1,500,000.[5] [6]


nothing was in Gaelic spelling when I was a child- it is really interesting to see the road signs nowadays

Thank you for all the info!!!


----------



## Jacki

thewren said:


> could one live on the island? wouldn't it be great to live on your own island - i'm sure getting groceries would be a pain but it would still by quite an adventure to live there.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, Aisla Craig is an island off the coast of Scotland.
> 
> Ailsa Craig (Scottish Gaelic: Creag Ealasaid) is an island of 219.69 acres in the outer Firth of Clyde, Scotland where blue hone granite was quarried to make curling stones. "Ailsa" is pronounced "ale-sa", with the first syllable stressed. The now uninhabited island is formed from the volcanic plug of an extinct volcano.
> 
> The island was a haven for Catholics during the Scottish Reformation in the 16th century, but is today a bird sanctuary, providing a home for huge numbers of gannets and an increasing number of puffins.
> 
> The island is currently owned by 8th Marquess of Ailsa, 19th Earl of Cassillis but is up for sale for £1,500,000.[5] [6]
Click to expand...

Sam..I'm laughing so hard I might fall off my stool! I had just read the post to my DH and asked if he might be interested in owning an island off the coast of Scotland....then I read your post...just too funny! I think it would be fun too....until it got old, then we'd need someplace else to go for a vacation!


----------



## wannabear

Just let me see if I have a couple or three million dollars lying around. Probably needs some improvements. I bet it gets breezy out there!


----------



## KateB

wannabear said:


> Just let me see if I have a couple or three million dollars lying around. Probably needs some improvements. I bet it gets breezy out there!


Breezy!! That's putting it mildly! :lol: You would also have lots of seabirds of various kinds as neighbours, in fact they'd be the only neighbours!


----------



## jheiens

KatyNora said:


> Just watched the White House ceremony swearing in 25 active-duty military as US citizens. That's my idea of a great way to celebrate the 4th of July. Happy Independence Day to all my fellow citizens, especially the newest ones!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes, KatyNora, and all God's poeple said "Amen!!


----------



## Lurker 2

yay!!! Murray has beaten Ferrer!!!


----------



## jheiens

I always tell my hesitant friends that when one becomes our age (whatever it may be at this point) that women/men of a ''certain age'' can do whatever they want.

And unless it is illegal, immoral, or hurtful to another, parents do NOT have to obey children who think they may be embarrassed by the parent!!


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> could one live on the island? wouldn't it be great to live on your own island - i'm sure getting groceries would be a pain but it would still by quite an adventure to live there.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, Aisla Craig is an island off the coast of Scotland.
> 
> Ailsa Craig (Scottish Gaelic: Creag Ealasaid) is an island of 219.69 acres in the outer Firth of Clyde, Scotland where blue hone granite was quarried to make curling stones. "Ailsa" is pronounced "ale-sa", with the first syllable stressed. The now uninhabited island is formed from the volcanic plug of an extinct volcano.
> 
> The island was a haven for Catholics during the Scottish Reformation in the 16th century, but is today a bird sanctuary, providing a home for huge numbers of gannets and an increasing number of puffins.
> 
> The island is currently owned by 8th Marquess of Ailsa, 19th Earl of Cassillis but is up for sale for £1,500,000.[5] [6]
Click to expand...

Imagine what it would be like if there were storms, especially if they lasted for days.


----------



## wannabear

jheiens said:


> I always tell my hesitant friends that when one becomes our age (whatever it may be at this point) that women/men of a ''certain age'' can do whatever they want.
> 
> And unless it is illegal, immoral, or hurtful to another, parents do NOT have to obey children who think they may be embarrassed by the parent!!


Oh, please, tell my kids that. Three of them won't speak to me because I won't do as they say.


----------



## Ezenby

Jacki
Wondering if you have pictures of the little guys running around at the train event. I oil paint and have something in my mind about a scene....train coming in with kids on a platform watching with excitement. Does Charma post a website maybe I can access? The Thomas TV program is delightful. Here I am....old and no young gkids.... watching it when I can.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby said:


> Jacki
> Wondering if you have pictures of the little guys running around at the train event. I oil paint and have something in my mind about a scene....train coming in with kids on a platform watching with excitement. Does Charma post a website maybe I can access? The Thomas TV program is delightful. Here I am....old and no young gkids.... watching it when I can.


my medium, instinctively, is my oil paints!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, everyone, GOOD NEWS! John is being discharged as I type this. Just waiting for the phone call to go pick him up. He has three new prescriptions!!
> 
> No word on the blood culture so no infection so thank heavens for that! Thanks again, everyone, for your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Sam, I did see 5mmdpns' post about the eucalyptus oil and will look into it for any future bouts of gout. Thanks!
> 
> Wow! Now I'll have someone to sit with me while we watch the TV fireworks. :thumbup:
> 
> Carol, where are you moving to? Hope things are beginning to look up for you. You had a sad loss and it will take a while to get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> so glad to hear that!
> 
> for eucalyptus there is also Olbas oil which has the advantage of not having the vaseline base- I am finding it brilliant and it can also be used as a liniment.
Click to expand...

FYI for those who dont know. Eucalyptus oil does not have any vaseline base in it, it is the pure extract of the eucalyptus tree. The Olbas oil, is comprised of 6 different plant oils, one of which is eucalyptus oil. The Eucalyptus oil can and is also used as a linament. While there are more effective uses of eucalyptus oil than the olbas oil, they are both good. The only thing with the olbas oil, is the tendancy to perhaps have allergic reactions to the other oils found in it.


----------



## Ezenby

Thanks for the info....I have been very intrigued with UK history for the last few years. When I see something of interest I usually google earth the site. So fascinating to explore from my chair. Last night our local public TV had a mini series Michael Woods Story of England. Parts 1 & 2. Looking forward to the other parts. It features the story of Kibworth over 2000 years. Just what I enjoy. All the input from around the world is so what makes TP interesting. Since I joined KP in the beginning...lurking before joining in March of 2011 you all have given me travels and knowledge...with smiles and love. Hey..priceless!!! Can you imagine...without TP or KP. Thanks again all*******************************************



Silverowl said:


> Sam, Aisla Craig is an island off the coast of Scotland.
> 
> Ailsa Craig (Scottish Gaelic: Creag Ealasaid) is an island of 219.69 acres in the outer Firth of Clyde, Scotland where blue hone granite was quarried to make curling stones. "Ailsa" is pronounced "ale-sa", with the first syllable stressed. The now uninhabited island is formed from the volcanic plug of an extinct volcano.
> 
> The island was a haven for Catholics during the Scottish Reformation in the 16th century, but is today a bird sanctuary, providing a home for huge numbers of gannets and an increasing number of puffins.
> 
> The island is currently owned by 8th Marquess of Ailsa, 19th Earl of Cassillis but is up for sale for £1,500,000.[5] [6]


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sam, I think sticking to the selling of the London Bridge is a better idea than buying the Aisla Craig.

Thank goodness for a good ole aloe vera plant in the house!!! BTW, one should wait until the lawnmower motor is cold before messing around with the carborator!! I mean, who knew..... :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, everyone, GOOD NEWS! John is being discharged as I type this. Just waiting for the phone call to go pick him up. He has three new prescriptions!!
> 
> No word on the blood culture so no infection so thank heavens for that! Thanks again, everyone, for your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Sam, I did see 5mmdpns' post about the eucalyptus oil and will look into it for any future bouts of gout. Thanks!
> 
> Wow! Now I'll have someone to sit with me while we watch the TV fireworks. :thumbup:
> 
> Carol, where are you moving to? Hope things are beginning to look up for you. You had a sad loss and it will take a while to get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> so glad to hear that!
> 
> for eucalyptus there is also Olbas oil which has the advantage of not having the vaseline base- I am finding it brilliant and it can also be used as a liniment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI for those who dont know. Eucalyptus oil does not have any vaseline base in it, it is the pure extract of the eucalyptus tree. The Olbas oil, is comprised of 6 different plant oils, one of which is eucalyptus oil. The Eucalyptus oil can and is also used as a linament. While there are more effective uses of eucalyptus oil than the olbas oil, they are both good. The only thing with the olbas oil, is the tendancy to perhaps have allergic reactions to the other oils found in it.
Click to expand...

5mm's I was refering to vicks!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, I think sticking to the selling of the London Bridge is a better idea than buying the Aisla Craig.
> 
> Thank goodness for a good ole aloe vera plant in the house!!! BTW, one should wait until the lawnmower motor is cold before messing around with the carborator!! I mean, who knew..... :shock:


oh oh, OH


----------



## Ezenby

By the way. A good use for Tea Tree Oil is on toe and fingernails to rid them of fungus. My sister had one bad toe nail and I told her to use this every night. When the nail grew out ...so did the fungus....beautiful healed nail now. That stuff is amazing. Much better to use this than the chemical pills internally.


----------



## DorisT

jheiens said:


> I always tell my hesitant friends that when one becomes our age (whatever it may be at this point) that women/men of a ''certain age'' can do whatever they want.
> 
> And unless it is illegal, immoral, or hurtful to another, parents do NOT have to obey children who think they may be embarrassed by the parent!!


Speaking of being embarrassed by your parents, sometimes I'm embarrassed by my children!! I won't go into details.


----------



## Jilze

80 pages, really?! I read into the 20's on the weekend, thought I'd pop on and read up again, but I am only to p.40! I'm breaking for lunch before I dive in again! 
I'm enjoying catching up with everyone. I love the new additions! Welcome! I've been on less than a year, but feel like it's been so much longer! It is a good way to spend your time and learn new things!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I think sticking to the selling of the London Bridge is a better idea than buying the Aisla Craig.
> 
> Thank goodness for a good ole aloe vera plant in the house!!! BTW, one should wait until the lawnmower motor is cold before messing around with the carborator!! I mean, who knew..... :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> oh oh, OH
Click to expand...

yah, my bad cause I should have known better as my father was a mechanic, he has been retired now for 15 years. Still, a hot engine is still hot, is ouchy when you touch it! ah well, the aloe vera took care of that.

I totally agree with the Tea Tree Oil being used as an anti-fungal agent for any infection. It works on other infections too and is great as a healing agent for those who are diabetic if they should happen to get a cut or something. Works on cold sores too.


----------



## 5mmdpns

DorisT said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always tell my hesitant friends that when one becomes our age (whatever it may be at this point) that women/men of a ''certain age'' can do whatever they want.
> 
> And unless it is illegal, immoral, or hurtful to another, parents do NOT have to obey children who think they may be embarrassed by the parent!!
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being embarrassed by your parents, sometimes I'm embarrassed by my children!! I won't go into details.
Click to expand...

haha, Doris, now if they were the grandkids, you could just say, "hey, I raised mine and you can have your parents to raise" haha I was watching part of Dr. Phil, and so many kids are truly bratty and I was wondering where the respect is now a days? I mean, we never even thought of doing some of those bratty things when we were kids. Oh yah, we had chores to do so did not have time to dream up nasty things to do!!! (until we were much older and wiser......)


----------



## Jacki

Ezenby said:


> Jacki
> Wondering if you have pictures of the little guys running around at the train event. I oil paint and have something in my mind about a scene....train coming in with kids on a platform watching with excitement. Does Charma post a website maybe I can access? The Thomas TV program is delightful. Here I am....old and no young gkids.... watching it when I can.


I'll look at all we took and send you a nice one. The program is a hoot! My kids record them for my grandson as well as we all buy him DVDs....only grandchild...he's gonna be rotten! Well...maybe not if he pays attention to the lessons on Thomas! LOL


----------



## jheiens

Oh, please, tell my kids that. Three of them won't speak to me because I won't do as they say.[/quote]

Another thing we used to say (but only when necessary and never to a parent ) "Who died and left you boss?"

Both of my daughters have been forced by circumstances to return with their child/children to live under our roof after years of having their own homes. One of the most important but very difficult things for me to remember was that they were no longer 'just' my children for whom I was responsible. However they raised their children was not my responsibility as long as they were present. Took DH a while longer to learn that as he had never had to go home to live at his parents' as a parent.


----------



## jheiens

Speaking of being embarrassed by your parents, sometimes I'm embarrassed by my children!! I won't go into details. [/quote]

No need, Doris, I think we've all been there a time or six.


----------



## gracieanne

wannabear said:


> Gracieanne, you will understand then that it might be a little while until we have much of a picture. Sometimes she and the cat are sleeping together on the sofa and we would like to have a picture of it, but just let one of us try to sneakily stand up - there is no way. We got Chloe at eight months from somebody who had no idea how big she'd really be, and she still doesn't seem like an enormous dog at all. She's 18 months now so she'll just get heavier from now on. I'm glad we didn't get a Great Dane as my daughter wanted. Chloe is a really sweet dog, much sweeter than two different German Shepherds I've had in my life.


She sounds like a great dog!


----------



## pammie1234

I have spent several hours trying to organize my knitting patterns and saving them to a flash drive. My desktop was so cluttered. Still a lot more to go.

I loved Swiss Family Robinson when I was young and would LOVE to live on an island!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wannabear if you happen to find that 2-3 million lying around feel free to send some to the following address 2145.....lol! So glad that folks are headed home from the hospital. Hope that your DH is holding his own while awaiting surgery on his poor finger/thumb Silverowl. Myfawny loved the pictures. 

Would love to send appreciative comments to many others but my computer headed to the repair shop yesterday and I am having to use my iPhone to check & respond posts. Aggravating to say the least.


----------



## DorisT

pammie1234 said:


> I have spent several hours trying to organize my knitting patterns and saving them to a flash drive. My desktop was so cluttered. Still a lot more to go.
> 
> I loved Swiss Family Robinson when I was young and would LOVE to live on an island!


I lived on an island when I was in high school. Going West, we had a bridge to the mainland. Going East the ferry took us to a major city and that mainland. It ruined my social life because I could never hang out with my friends after school - always had to take a particular ferry home so I could catch the island school bus and get home. I loved the scenery, though, it was in the middle of Narragansett Bay in Rhode Island. Whenever we go up that way on vacation, we always go to the island to see my old house. Nowadays, there are bridges going both ways, West and East. Houses and land prices have gone sky high, because everyone wants to live near the water.


----------



## Lurker 2

DorisT said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent several hours trying to organize my knitting patterns and saving them to a flash drive. My desktop was so cluttered. Still a lot more to go.
> 
> I loved Swiss Family Robinson when I was young and would LOVE to live on an island!
> 
> 
> 
> I lived on an island when I was in high school. Going West, we had a bridge to the mainland. Going East the ferry took us to a major city and that mainland. It ruined my social life because I could never hang out with my friends after school - always had to take a particular ferry home so I could catch the island school bus and get home. I loved the scenery, though, it was in the middle of Narragansett Bay in Rhode Island. Whenever we go up that way on vacation, we always go to the island to see my old house. Nowadays, there are bridges going both ways, West and East. Houses and land prices have gone sky high, because everyone wants to live near the water.
Click to expand...

BTW Ailsa Craeg [?sp] has no bridges and I believe no ferries- as a volcanic plug it appears to rise very steeply from the sea!


----------



## iamsam

sometimes i would give a whole lot to have nothing but wildlife for neighbors.

sam



KateB said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me see if I have a couple or three million dollars lying around. Probably needs some improvements. I bet it gets breezy out there!
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy!! That's putting it mildly! :lol: You would also have lots of seabirds of various kinds as neighbours, in fact they'd be the only neighbours!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

as long as i had a lot of knitting, books and kerosine for the lantern i would be fine. one can live quite well on pb&j.

sam



mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> could one live on the island? wouldn't it be great to live on your own island - i'm sure getting groceries would be a pain but it would still by quite an adventure to live there.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, Aisla Craig is an island off the coast of Scotland.
> 
> Ailsa Craig (Scottish Gaelic: Creag Ealasaid) is an island of 219.69 acres in the outer Firth of Clyde, Scotland where blue hone granite was quarried to make curling stones. "Ailsa" is pronounced "ale-sa", with the first syllable stressed. The now uninhabited island is formed from the volcanic plug of an extinct volcano.
> 
> The island was a haven for Catholics during the Scottish Reformation in the 16th century, but is today a bird sanctuary, providing a home for huge numbers of gannets and an increasing number of puffins.
> 
> The island is currently owned by 8th Marquess of Ailsa, 19th Earl of Cassillis but is up for sale for £1,500,000.[5] [6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine what it would be like if there were storms, especially if they lasted for days.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i with you on that one joy. we've earned it.

sam



jheiens said:


> I always tell my hesitant friends that when one becomes our age (whatever it may be at this point) that women/men of a ''certain age'' can do whatever they want.
> 
> And unless it is illegal, immoral, or hurtful to another, parents do NOT have to obey children who think they may be embarrassed by the parent!!


----------



## iamsam

5mmdpns - where is your sense of adventure?

life does get a little painful at times - hopefully we don't need to repeat the those times.

hope your hand feel better real soon.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, I think sticking to the selling of the London Bridge is a better idea than buying the Aisla Craig.
> 
> Thank goodness for a good ole aloe vera plant in the house!!! BTW, one should wait until the lawnmower motor is cold before messing around with the carborator!! I mean, who knew..... :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> as long as i had a lot of knitting, books and kerosine for the lantern i would be fine. one can live quite well on pb&j.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> could one live on the island? wouldn't it be great to live on your own island - i'm sure getting groceries would be a pain but it would still by quite an adventure to live there.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, Aisla Craig is an island off the coast of Scotland.
> 
> Ailsa Craig (Scottish Gaelic: Creag Ealasaid) is an island of 219.69 acres in the outer Firth of Clyde, Scotland where blue hone granite was quarried to make curling stones. "Ailsa" is pronounced "ale-sa", with the first syllable stressed. The now uninhabited island is formed from the volcanic plug of an extinct volcano.
> 
> The island was a haven for Catholics during the Scottish Reformation in the 16th century, but is today a bird sanctuary, providing a home for huge numbers of gannets and an increasing number of puffins.
> 
> The island is currently owned by 8th Marquess of Ailsa, 19th Earl of Cassillis but is up for sale for £1,500,000.[5] [6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine what it would be like if there were storms, especially if they lasted for days.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

which they do- that stretch of water is notorious for it- and the currents!


----------



## iamsam

hear - hear!!!

sam



jheiens said:


> Speaking of being embarrassed by your parents, sometimes I'm embarrassed by my children!! I won't go into details.


No need, Doris, I think we've all been there a time or six.[/quote]


----------



## wannabear

jheiens said:


> Oh, please, tell my kids that. Three of them won't speak to me because I won't do as they say.


Another thing we used to say (but only when necessary and never to a parent ) "Who died and left you boss?"

Both of my daughters have been forced by circumstances to return with their child/children to live under our roof after years of having their own homes. One of the most important but very difficult things for me to remember was that they were no longer 'just' my children for whom I was responsible. However they raised their children was not my responsibility as long as they were present. Took DH a while longer to learn that as he had never had to go home to live at his parents' as a parent.[/quote]

The three not speaking do not live at home and I don't say a word about what they are doing. Once they're out of the door I am done raising them. They just seem to have their ideas confused about who should be instructing whom.


----------



## iamsam

i watch heidi's children and shudder - my parents would have put up with that for less than a nano second - it's taken me a while to learn to keep my mouth shut - for the most part - every once in a while i slip and say something and heidi says "dad" - and i zip my lip again.

but i do wonder what they will become. when the oldest can call him mother stupid because she won't make a phone call for him (one he is perfectly capable of making) - i would have slapped him so hard he would have had to look in mirror to make sure he still had a mouth.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always tell my hesitant friends that when one becomes our age (whatever it may be at this point) that women/men of a ''certain age'' can do whatever they want.
> 
> And unless it is illegal, immoral, or hurtful to another, parents do NOT have to obey children who think they may be embarrassed by the parent!!
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being embarrassed by your parents, sometimes I'm embarrassed by my children!! I won't go into details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, Doris, now if they were the grandkids, you could just say, "hey, I raised mine and you can have your parents to raise" haha I was watching part of Dr. Phil, and so many kids are truly bratty and I was wondering where the respect is now a days? I mean, we never even thought of doing some of those bratty things when we were kids. Oh yah, we had chores to do so did not have time to dream up nasty things to do!!! (until we were much older and wiser......)
Click to expand...


----------



## ivyrain

Great Tea Party. I was going to catch up but think I'll just start here again!
Remember with the kids that are doing all the things you never would have believed a kid could get away with.... they will grow up and become regular adults. Some wonderful, some special, some thoughtful and some serial killers!
I wandered onto a "progressive" chat here on kp and it is all political. I PM'd admin to see if they had lifted the ban on religion and politics and they said they have. I have no interest in arguing over either but think it's nice that it's open for others.
I lurk alot but am so often so touched by some of the things posted here and the genuine care and comfort offered from one to another.


----------



## DorisT

thewren said:


> i watch heidi's children and shudder - my parents would have put up with that for less than a nano second - it's taken me a while to learn to keep my mouth shut - for the most part - every once in a while i slip and say something and heidi says "dad" - and i zip my lip again.
> 
> but i do wonder what they will become. when the oldest can call him mother stupid because she won't make a phone call for him (one he is perfectly capable of making) - i would have slapped him so hard he would have had to look in mirror to make sure he still had a mouth.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always tell my hesitant friends that when one becomes our age (whatever it may be at this point) that women/men of a ''certain age'' can do whatever they want.
> 
> And unless it is illegal, immoral, or hurtful to another, parents do NOT have to obey children who think they may be embarrassed by the parent!!
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being embarrassed by your parents, sometimes I'm embarrassed by my children!! I won't go into details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, Doris, now if they were the grandkids, you could just say, "hey, I raised mine and you can have your parents to raise" haha I was watching part of Dr. Phil, and so many kids are truly bratty and I was wondering where the respect is now a days? I mean, we never even thought of doing some of those bratty things when we were kids. Oh yah, we had chores to do so did not have time to dream up nasty things to do!!! (until we were much older and wiser......)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam, I don't think I'd be able to zip my mouth shut if I heard that. You're a good Dad and Grandpa. BTW, the word "stupid" happens to be my daughter's least favorite word. Whenever I use it in reference to some other person or some thing, she shudders, and she's in her early 50's. She'd cringe for sure if she heard some of the language "her" kids use. I don't have to stretch my imagination too far to know what those Facebook abbreviations mean. :thumbdown:


----------



## jheiens

i would have slapped him so hard he would have had to look in mirror to make sure he still had a mouth.

sam


> I'd have to agree with you on that one, Sam.
> 
> MY 3yo GGD, before she had the words to speak what she said to her grandmother, proceeded to rip her GM a new one. I could tell by the look on her face and the tone of voice she used. When neither grandparent did anything about it, I spanked her backside with a couple of good swats which put a stop to the tirade. The child no longer speaks to me or looks me in the face; but then she doesn't come to my house often nor do I have to care for her.
> 
> I would do anything necessary for her and love her as I would anyone else's child. However, I will not tolerate such behavior or attitudes in my home and she will not''guilt''me into bending to her will. She is much too young to have to assume that kind of responsibility for herself at that age.
> 
> I'll get off my soap box now. Joy


----------



## KatyNora

DorisT said:


> Hey, everyone, GOOD NEWS! John is being discharged as I type this.
> 
> ...
> 
> Wow! Now I'll have someone to sit with me while we watch the TV fireworks. :thumbup:


Just catching up and saw this. Hooray!!! I'm sure John is home and settled by now. I'm so glad for you both.


----------



## jheiens

I'm seeing very dark clouds rolling in from the West and thunder is beginning to roll all around me, so I'm off here, at least for a while. 

Everyone take care. Hope y'all had a glorious Fourth. Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i watch heidi's children and shudder - my parents would have put up with that for less than a nano second - it's taken me a while to learn to keep my mouth shut - for the most part - every once in a while i slip and say something and heidi says "dad" - and i zip my lip again.
> 
> but i do wonder what they will become. when the oldest can call him mother stupid because she won't make a phone call for him (one he is perfectly capable of making) - i would have slapped him so hard he would have had to look in mirror to make sure he still had a mouth.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always tell my hesitant friends that when one becomes our age (whatever it may be at this point) that women/men of a ''certain age'' can do whatever they want.
> 
> And unless it is illegal, immoral, or hurtful to another, parents do NOT have to obey children who think they may be embarrassed by the parent!!
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being embarrassed by your parents, sometimes I'm embarrassed by my children!! I won't go into details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, Doris, now if they were the grandkids, you could just say, "hey, I raised mine and you can have your parents to raise" haha I was watching part of Dr. Phil, and so many kids are truly bratty and I was wondering where the respect is now a days? I mean, we never even thought of doing some of those bratty things when we were kids. Oh yah, we had chores to do so did not have time to dream up nasty things to do!!! (until we were much older and wiser......)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

it is actually illegal in NZ to discipline physically.


----------



## Lurker 2

As a matter of curiosity, 5mm's, where is the carburettor on your mower?- I am having difficulty getting to my sump- to drain the oil. and don't like having to tip it up too much for fear of flooding the motor. BTW it is a Briggs and Stratton motor.


----------



## Edith M

Sam, I know just what you mean. I lived with my daughter and her family for 5 years. First chance I got I left. When my grandson had detention for calling a teacher a b---h because she put a hand on his shoulder and told him there was no loitering in the halls. His father said the teacher was wrong to touch him. My tongue was bleeding from my keeping it from wagging. Edith M


thewren said:


> i watch heidi's children and shudder - my parents would have put up with that for less than a nano second - it's taken me a while to learn to keep my mouth shut - for the most part - every once in a while i slip and say something and heidi says "dad" - and i zip my lip again.
> 
> but i do wonder what they will become. when the oldest can call him mother stupid because she won't make a phone call for him (one he is perfectly capable of making) - i would have slapped him so hard he would have had to look in mirror to make sure he still had a mouth.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always tell my hesitant friends that when one becomes our age (whatever it may be at this point) that women/men of a ''certain age'' can do whatever they want.
> 
> And unless it is illegal, immoral, or hurtful to another, parents do NOT have to obey children who think they may be embarrassed by the parent!!
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being embarrassed by your parents, sometimes I'm embarrassed by my children!! I won't go into details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, Doris, now if they were the grandkids, you could just say, "hey, I raised mine and you can have your parents to raise" haha I was watching part of Dr. Phil, and so many kids are truly bratty and I was wondering where the respect is now a days? I mean, we never even thought of doing some of those bratty things when we were kids. Oh yah, we had chores to do so did not have time to dream up nasty things to do!!! (until we were much older and wiser......)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

thewren said:


> pammie - floors are floors regardless of what covering they have - i think it will do well on laminate. i can hardly wait to touch the button and watch it take off. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, checked the Roomba out and Sam, I want the top of the line too! I do have to check on the flooring. My wood floors are laminate and not real hardwood. I'm not sure if it would make a difference. One of the reviews said that their dogs ignored it. I'm just not sure my Bailey would let it go. He is the only dog I know that wants to play with the vacuum cleaner when I'm using it!
Click to expand...

I LOVE my Roomba! Works great on my travertine floors. My pups hate it just like the vacuum. It really picks up the dog hair. But I need to replace the rechargeable battery. Has anyone had to replace their battery and how?


----------



## Pontuf

Unbelievable that we are on page 82 and it's only Wednesday! This must be a record. Hope everyone is having a great 4th. I love reading your thoughts and looking through a window into your lives. Such warmth and caring...and friendship across many many miles/kilometers


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> As a matter of curiosity, 5mm's, where is the carburettor on your mower?- I am having difficulty getting to my sump- to drain the oil. and don't like having to tip it up too much for fear of flooding the motor. BTW it is a Briggs and Stratton motor.


Not exactly sure of the precise location, but then I thought, why not try and take the housing off of the motor and start looking! haha, burnt the left index and middle finger tips! wont do that again until the next time, but perhaps I will let the motor cool off first! ahah, live and learn the hard way it seems to me.....
Your manual that came with your lawn mower should have a diagram as to where it is. My Mom has the same lawn mower that I do, and she cleans hers regularily. (Mental note to self -- go and watch Mother clean her carborator!, watch and learn).

Now I did check with the guy who works in the local hardware/grocery store about him doing the replacing of the weed-eater/whipper-snipper cord when it gets used up. He said no problems for him to do that. He will match it up with some cord holder that they carry for my brand. hmmm, now I wonder about that carborator,,,,,,does give off a plume of smoke now and then...... :? ;-)


----------



## Althea

Woke up this morning to just a trickle of water from both hot and cold taps, and thought: what now? Relieved to learned that my next-door neighbours and those across the road had the same problem. Rang the water dept and was told there was a burst water main a couple of streets away and that it may take several hours to fix it. Looks like I'll be one of the 'great unwashed' today. Enough water to flush the toilet and to make coffee, so could be worse! It's 11.30 on Thursday morning in Adelaide. It's cold, but the sun is shining and I'm about to go outside and prune some roses and maybe pull up some soursobs. Have a great day/evening, folks.


----------



## carol's gifts

thewren said:


> sometimes i would give a whole lot to have nothing but wildlife for neighbors.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me see if I have a couple or three million dollars lying around. Probably needs some improvements. I bet it gets breezy out there!
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy!! That's putting it mildly! :lol: You would also have lots of seabirds of various kinds as neighbours, in fact they'd be the only neighbours!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

SAM I agree with you; however now I live with Fred's son and family kinda in the country. It is nice out here.


----------



## carol's gifts

thewren said:


> as long as i had a lot of knitting, books and kerosine for the lantern i would be fine. one can live quite well on pb&j.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> could one live on the island? wouldn't it be great to live on your own island - i'm sure getting groceries would be a pain but it would still by quite an adventure to live there.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, Aisla Craig is an island off the coast of Scotland.
> 
> Ailsa Craig (Scottish Gaelic: Creag Ealasaid) is an island of 219.69 acres in the outer Firth of Clyde, Scotland where blue hone granite was quarried to make curling stones. "Ailsa" is pronounced "ale-sa", with the first syllable stressed. The now uninhabited island is formed from the volcanic plug of an extinct volcano.
> 
> The island was a haven for Catholics during the Scottish Reformation in the 16th century, but is today a bird sanctuary, providing a home for huge numbers of gannets and an increasing number of puffins.
> 
> The island is currently owned by 8th Marquess of Ailsa, 19th Earl of Cassillis but is up for sale for £1,500,000.[5] [6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine what it would be like if there were storms, especially if they lasted for days.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Very interesing bit of history. Thanks for sharing. I love birds!!


----------



## mjs

Edith M said:


> Sam, I know just what you mean. I lived with my daughter and her family for 5 years. First chance I got I left. When my grandson had detention for calling a teacher a b---h because she put a hand on his shoulder and told him there was no loitering in the halls. His father said the teacher was wrong to touch him. My tongue was bleeding from my keeping it from wagging. Edith M
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i watch heidi's children and shudder - my parents would have put up with that for less than a nano second - it's taken me a while to learn to keep my mouth shut - for the most part - every once in a while i slip and say something and heidi says "dad" - and i zip my lip again.
> 
> but i do wonder what they will become. when the oldest can call him mother stupid because she won't make a phone call for him (one he is perfectly capable of making) - i would have slapped him so hard he would have had to look in mirror to make sure he still had a mouth.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always tell my hesitant friends that when one becomes our age (whatever it may be at this point) that women/men of a ''certain age'' can do whatever they want.
> 
> And unless it is illegal, immoral, or hurtful to another, parents do NOT have to obey children who think they may be embarrassed by the parent!!
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being embarrassed by your parents, sometimes I'm embarrassed by my children!! I won't go into details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, Doris, now if they were the grandkids, you could just say, "hey, I raised mine and you can have your parents to raise" haha I was watching part of Dr. Phil, and so many kids are truly bratty and I was wondering where the respect is now a days? I mean, we never even thought of doing some of those bratty things when we were kids. Oh yah, we had chores to do so did not have time to dream up nasty things to do!!! (until we were much older and wiser......)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What's wrong with kids today I think is parents. They seems to feel their kids should not have boundaries or have to respect anything. At least a lot of kids, though not all. I don't see how people can teach with parents threatening to sue about everything under the sun.


----------



## carol's gifts

thewren said:


> i watch heidi's children and shudder - my parents would have put up with that for less than a nano second - it's taken me a while to learn to keep my mouth shut - for the most part - every once in a while i slip and say something and heidi says "dad" - and i zip my lip again.
> 
> but i do wonder what they will become. when the oldest can call him mother stupid because she won't make a phone call for him (one he is perfectly capable of making) - i would have slapped him so hard he would have had to look in mirror to make sure he still had a mouth.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always tell my hesitant friends that when one becomes our age (whatever it may be at this point) that women/men of a ''certain age'' can do whatever they want.
> 
> And unless it is illegal, immoral, or hurtful to another, parents do NOT have to obey children who think they may be embarrassed by the parent!!
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being embarrassed by your parents, sometimes I'm embarrassed by my children!! I won't go into details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, Doris, now if they were the grandkids, you could just say, "hey, I raised mine and you can have your parents to raise" haha I was watching part of Dr. Phil, and so many kids are truly bratty and I was wondering where the respect is now a days? I mean, we never even thought of doing some of those bratty things when we were kids. Oh yah, we had chores to do so did not have time to dream up nasty things to do!!! (until we were much older and wiser......)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :roll: Sad sometimes I think they teach how to be disrepectful in school!! I was a bus driver before moving to Illinois. Here i rode as a bus monitor, because I was not going thru another test.(Thanks to crooked governor who sold CDL's to trucking companies-state law changed and everyone from out of state had to be retested) I had my license for 12 yrs-too old to go thru all that to drive disrepectful kids around. There were a few who were nice, but for the most part the foul language and disrespect too much. Makes you wonder how school teachers deal with it. I have to say I let my children discipline their own children and I enjoy being grandmother; they are taught respect, and kindness not only to each other, but others as well. I am blessed.


----------



## carol's gifts

jheiens said:


> I'm seeing very dark clouds rolling in from the West and thunder is beginning to roll all around me, so I'm off here, at least for a while.
> 
> Everyone take care. Hope y'all had a glorious Fourth. Joy


 :wink: Happy Fourth to you as well. My knees and legs told me this afternoon it is going to rain in the next couple of days--boy did they ever hurt!!


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I know just what you mean. I lived with my daughter and her family for 5 years. First chance I got I left. When my grandson had detention for calling a teacher a b---h because she put a hand on his shoulder and told him there was no loitering in the halls. His father said the teacher was wrong to touch him. My tongue was bleeding from my keeping it from wagging. Edith M
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i watch heidi's children and shudder - my parents would have put up with that for less than a nano second - it's taken me a while to learn to keep my mouth shut - for the most part - every once in a while i slip and say something and heidi says "dad" - and i zip my lip again.
> 
> but i do wonder what they will become. when the oldest can call him mother stupid because she won't make a phone call for him (one he is perfectly capable of making) - i would have slapped him so hard he would have had to look in mirror to make sure he still had a mouth.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always tell my hesitant friends that when one becomes our age (whatever it may be at this point) that women/men of a ''certain age'' can do whatever they want.
> 
> And unless it is illegal, immoral, or hurtful to another, parents do NOT have to obey children who think they may be embarrassed by the parent!!
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being embarrassed by your parents, sometimes I'm embarrassed by my children!! I won't go into details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, Doris, now if they were the grandkids, you could just say, "hey, I raised mine and you can have your parents to raise" haha I was watching part of Dr. Phil, and so many kids are truly bratty and I was wondering where the respect is now a days? I mean, we never even thought of doing some of those bratty things when we were kids. Oh yah, we had chores to do so did not have time to dream up nasty things to do!!! (until we were much older and wiser......)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with kids today I think is parents. They seems to feel their kids should not have boundaries or have to respect anything. At least a lot of kids, though not all. I don't see how people can teach with parents threatening to sue about everything under the sun.
Click to expand...

Is that for real- that parents will sue the teachers?


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( Doris T.--So glad to hear your John is being discharged, and pray his health will steadly improve. Glad you look forward to spending time with him watching TV. Never did I think Fred would not be coming home with me following his procedure. Be kind and loving , not taking for granted that you will have the next day or moment with the one You love. Life is a vapor and can be gone as quick. Yes, I moved in with Fred's Son and family-their children are going off to college and they have a big home with lots of spare rooms. They insisted. I thought I could go thru this at home, but it is too hard. i will be glad when I get the condo cleaned and emptied-it's too hard to go back ther without Fred. I miss him so much. Friday it will be a month since his passing and so far it has not gotten any easier. I know he is in a better place and is well now--the pain is still unbearable. God will get me thru this.


----------



## carol's gifts

thewren said:


> anyone out there want to give wannabear some help on transfering pictures here?
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm editing here - just saw sorlenna posted directions.
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you post pictures here? I do them over in classifieds, but it's set up to do it. I don't see anything here inviting me. Someone else has a four month old Anatolian Shepherd and wanted to see a picture of Chloe, which doesn't exist yet because she is not keen on posing. We have blurry pictures of Chloe.
Click to expand...

I finally had to go under Foxfire browser to post my picture--my Explorer 9 would not ever download them. Have tried since my SIL helped me, but I will try in the future.


----------



## KatyNora

This is getting to be quite a marathon, isn't it? I caught up earlier today, then went off to spend some time with a friend, and came back on a while ago to another 6 or 7 pages! I certainly agree with the "of a certain age" thread. Since I retired, I have found that I love being able to do as I want and not care what others think of me. Of course, it helps that both of my DDs are way far away (North Dakota & New York) so they can't really stop me. He he he! as Joe would say.  Uh-oh! The local celebrators have just set off a couple of M-80s. Time for me to bring the dogs in and close up so they don't get too scared. See y'all after the fireworks ease up.


----------



## darowil

Tessadele said:


> Do hope this TP will calm down enough to let me catch up & poke my nose in.
> 
> On the way home we went to watch the P & O cruise boats leave port in procession to celebrate their anniversary. Crowds of us stood there in the rain to watch fireworks that we couldn't see for rain & mist. we couldn't read the names on the boats either, only the British would stay there in those conditions. The umbrellas were lovely, all colours of the rainbow, only half turned inside out. Ha,ha.
> 
> Tessa


This TP seems endless doesn't it? NUmerous more posts every time I come back on line!

What anniversary is it for P&O? We have a photo here of one of the boats- the one we came out fromt he UK on in 1960/61. One of the Adelaide suburbs has an area of streets all named after different P&O liners plus one called Fleet street- connected to a fleet of boats not the London road.

Loved your last comment- only half the umbrellas turned inside out. Wouldn't it be great if they could design a reasonably priced brolly that didn't turn inside out?


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Thanks Joe and thanks for the receipe. Sorry to hear about your beloved Duff.


----------



## darowil

DorisT said:


> Frozen bananas are good, darowil. Years ago, when Disney World in Florida first opened we went down on vacation. They used to sell frozen bananas covered with chocolate -- on a stick. We always bought them for the kids because, although they were covered with chocolate, I felt they were a healthy snack and much better than candy. I wonder if they still sell them? Anybody know?


Now that sounds good! Will keep that in mind


----------



## 5mmdpns

carol's gifts said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i watch heidi's children and shudder - my parents would have put up with that for less than a nano second - it's taken me a while to learn to keep my mouth shut - for the most part - every once in a while i slip and say something and heidi says "dad" - and i zip my lip again.
> 
> but i do wonder what they will become. when the oldest can call him mother stupid because she won't make a phone call for him (one he is perfectly capable of making) - i would have slapped him so hard he would have had to look in mirror to make sure he still had a mouth.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always tell my hesitant friends that when one becomes our age (whatever it may be at this point) that women/men of a ''certain age'' can do whatever they want.
> 
> And unless it is illegal, immoral, or hurtful to another, parents do NOT have to obey children who think they may be embarrassed by the parent!!
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being embarrassed by your parents, sometimes I'm embarrassed by my children!! I won't go into details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, Doris, now if they were the grandkids, you could just say, "hey, I raised mine and you can have your parents to raise" haha I was watching part of Dr. Phil, and so many kids are truly bratty and I was wondering where the respect is now a days? I mean, we never even thought of doing some of those bratty things when we were kids. Oh yah, we had chores to do so did not have time to dream up nasty things to do!!! (until we were much older and wiser......)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: Sad sometimes I think they teach how to be disrepectful in school!! I was a bus driver before moving to Illinois. Here i rode as a bus monitor, because I was not going thru another test.(Thanks to crooked governor who sold CDL's to trucking companies-state law changed and everyone from out of state had to be retested) I had my license for 12 yrs-too old to go thru all that to drive disrepectful kids around. There were a few who were nice, but for the most part the foul language and disrespect too much. Makes you wonder how school teachers deal with it. I have to say I let my children discipline their own children and I enjoy being grandmother; they are taught respect, and kindness not only to each other, but others as well. I am blessed.
Click to expand...

When I was the school bus driver, the highschool kids were horrid. Second day on the job, they set fire to the seats in the back. I hauled them into the principle's office and they were terrified as to what their parents were going to do if I told on them. I made the two worst ones of that offense to be the back seat monitors -- no one else could sit in those seats but those two girls. Next thing I did was to get one smart-alecky kid to get written permission allowing him to be my #1 bus monitor. He was the worst one of the bunch. He came along so proud with his note. Then I had him read out the rules. Then he started to misbehave again, I hauled him up to the front of the bus and told him that as the bus monitor, he had to obey the rules. It took the wind out of his sales. 
As I was a new driver, they gave me the worst kid-behaved route to drive. Within three months, they had me training other drivers. They had given me an old huge bus that had a standard stick shift. I was very concerned as to what would happen if the clutch assembly stuff gave way when I had a bus load of kids on. So I looked up a trucker buddy and he taught me how to by-pass using the clutch all together, except for getting it into first gear and reverse. So that is how I drove the old clunker bus. When they serviced the bus, they said I should not have been able to drive it in the first place because the clutch assembly was finished. I played dumb and said that I never needed to use it except when I was backing up, and that I could shift gears without using the clutch pedal. They just said "hmmmmm, interesting."


----------



## carol's gifts

thewren said:


> carol - that you for joining us - healing energy coming your way - i hope you find some comfort in the memories you have of you and fred. we all mourn with you and i am sure there are many prayers going heavenward for you and your families. join us as often as you are able - we are here with comfort and love.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Sam--I have finally been able to come to this weeks TP. I will miss Dave. You have done a terrific job in the past and am looking to great days ahead on the TP with you as our host. As everyone knows my beloved Fred passed on to his heavenly home on June6, 2012. I miss him desparately and love him tremendously. We had wonderful years (4) together. I can only say how important it is not to take for granted that you will have tomorrow or the next moment-because as the song says"If tomorrow never comes-will she know how much I love her"--tell the person special to you how much you love and appreciate them. Fred and I always did;and "yes" I did know how much he loved me. The loss is very painful, but with God's help, and support from my family and TP friends I will get thru this period of greatest loss. Thank you all again for your prayers and support, and if I don't get on much,it's simply because staying busy with moving and grandchildren takes up my day. I love and appreciate you all. Now for brighter tomorrows!!!
Click to expand...

 :wink: Thanks so much Sam. I love TP and my extended family on here. I need a lot of prayer now to adjust.


----------



## carol's gifts

jheiens said:


> Carol, I had followed your posts even before I joined in but was not aware that you were moving. Where will you go? Are you simply going smaller or will you be closer to family or perhaps joining in with family or friends?
> 
> Don't mean to sound nosy or intrusive, but wondered what your destination would be, in a caring frame of mind.
> 
> Take care and God's continued wisdom and blessings to you. Joy


 :wink: thanks so much Joy--as you probably have already read-I am moving in with Fred's son and family. They own a biig house, and their children will be going back off to college. They are good to me and for me. His son keeps me laughing. He's a lot like his dad. My GS said"Nanny Carol we want you to move here with us". We get a chance to talk often. Thank you for your deep concern and prayers.


----------



## carol's gifts

KateB said:


> Happy 4th July to all you TPers from the USA.


 :wink:  :lol:


----------



## Sandy

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I know just what you mean. I lived with my daughter and her family for 5 years. First chance I got I left. When my grandson had detention for calling a teacher a b---h because she put a hand on his shoulder and told him there was no loitering in the halls. His father said the teacher was wrong to touch him. My tongue was bleeding from my keeping it from wagging. Edith M
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i watch heidi's children and shudder - my parents would have put up with that for less than a nano second - it's taken me a while to learn to keep my mouth shut - for the most part - every once in a while i slip and say something and heidi says "dad" - and i zip my lip again.
> 
> but i do wonder what they will become. when the oldest can call him mother stupid because she won't make a phone call for him (one he is perfectly capable of making) - i would have slapped him so hard he would have had to look in mirror to make sure he still had a mouth.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always tell my hesitant friends that when one becomes our age (whatever it may be at this point) that women/men of a ''certain age'' can do whatever they want.
> 
> And unless it is illegal, immoral, or hurtful to another, parents do NOT have to obey children who think they may be embarrassed by the parent!!
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being embarrassed by your parents, sometimes I'm embarrassed by my children!! I won't go into details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, Doris, now if they were the grandkids, you could just say, "hey, I raised mine and you can have your parents to raise" haha I was watching part of Dr. Phil, and so many kids are truly bratty and I was wondering where the respect is now a days? I mean, we never even thought of doing some of those bratty things when we were kids. Oh yah, we had chores to do so did not have time to dream up nasty things to do!!! (until we were much older and wiser......)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with kids today I think is parents. They seems to feel their kids should not have boundaries or have to respect anything. At least a lot of kids, though not all. I don't see how people can teach with parents threatening to sue about everything under the sun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that for real- that parents will sue the teachers?
Click to expand...

It definitely is true. Teachers pretty much have their hands tied when it comes to all the disrespectful students we have today. I happened to be on our school's discipline committee. Last year we went through a complete overhaul of our rules and expectations it has helped but the students are still very disrespectful and they do get this at home.


----------



## iamsam

ivyrain - please don't be a stranger - lurk if you will but we really like all the voices we can get in the conversation - so post as often as you are comfortable with - and i promise we are not going to discuss politics or religion.

sam



ivyrain said:


> Great Tea Party. I was going to catch up but think I'll just start here again!
> Remember with the kids that are doing all the things you never would have believed a kid could get away with.... they will grow up and become regular adults. Some wonderful, some special, some thoughtful and some serial killers!
> I wandered onto a "progressive" chat here on kp and it is all political. I PM'd admin to see if they had lifted the ban on religion and politics and they said they have. I have no interest in arguing over either but think it's nice that it's open for others.
> I lurk alot but am so often so touched by some of the things posted here and the genuine care and comfort offered from one to another.


----------



## iamsam

pontuf - this makes me even more anxious to get mine. i intend to get rid of the carpet before fall - i'm just trying to decide on what floors will stand up the best with the dog. i had thought about cork but then i was reading about it and am more confused than ever.

you tper's out there -do you have hardwood floors with a dog in the house? i would like to hear what you have to say. i really want to stay away from laminate. but i do want rid of the carpet.

sam



Pontuf said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> pammie - floors are floors regardless of what covering they have - i think it will do well on laminate. i can hardly wait to touch the button and watch it take off. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, checked the Roomba out and Sam, I want the top of the line too! I do have to check on the flooring. My wood floors are laminate and not real hardwood. I'm not sure if it would make a difference. One of the reviews said that their dogs ignored it. I'm just not sure my Bailey would let it go. He is the only dog I know that wants to play with the vacuum cleaner when I'm using it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE my Roomba! Works great on my travertine floors. My pups hate it just like the vacuum. It really picks up the dog hair. But I need to replace the rechargeable battery. Has anyone had to replace their battery and how?
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> Tongan people are built pretty big too, for that matter most of the Islanders seem to put on masses of weight, and yet as children can be really slight,


In Vanuatu we noticed that the young women were all slim, and expected to be. One of the young women with us was overweight and they would tell her off. But as an overweight older woman I was viewed positively. And they knew how to avoid getting overweight, they kept telling her to exercise and watch her diet! But I would have the food pushed at me beacuse I was meant to be big.

Your photos reminded me of some of mine from a Vanuatu village (they are not on my computer, wonder where they are? Probably on the other sick one.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> for eucalyptus there is also Olbas oil which has the advantage of not having the vaseline base- I am finding it brilliant and it can also be used as a liniment.


But eucalptus can bought as an oil- doesn't have to be in a vaseline base. I'm sure it would be available wherever essential oils are sold.


----------



## darowil

Jacki said:


> Sam..I'm laughing so hard I might fall off my stool! I had just read the post to my DH and asked if he might be interested in owning an island off the coast of Scotland....then I read your post...just too funny! I think it would be fun too....until it got old, then we'd need someplace else to go for a vacation!


But what a great palce for knitting retreats! If one of you buys it we could all visit. I love Scotland so would love to come over! I'm sure you've got that money just lying around. You have your own boat Sam to get the groceries how good does that sound. Just popping out for milk and head down to the boat. (just as well I looked at what I wrote -spelt popping with two oos and 1 p! Not sure I would want the groceries after that)


----------



## iamsam

can't you see us all - the wind and rain screaming outide - and we are inside around the fireplace knitting my lantern light - eating pb&j's - gabbing up a sotrm - and deciding who's turn it is to go for groceries. lol

sam


----------



## carol's gifts

daralene said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sad, not only am I headed to Ohio for a funeral tomorrow but my sister told me that a friend we have there is in the hospital with her son and he has just yesterday been diagnosed with leukemia. It seems it is a new friend almost every month. What is wrong?? Something sure isn't right.
> 
> We are praying for so many, but please add Beth's young son to your prayer list. She has two sons, one 13 and one 16. Not sure which one but will find out when I am down there.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Daralene that is so heartbreaking... will keep Beth and her entire family in our prayers.. but yes a name for the boy would be great..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just found out it is her younger son who just turned 13. His name is Ben. He had a fever that wouldn't go away and his mother, Beth, had a doctor's appointment for him but it wasn't for a week or two. My precious sister told Beth to take him to Emergency and they already started chemo today, so thanks to my sister he is already getting treated instead of who knows how much longer. This is the sister that I knit the hat and scarf for (scarf is my avatar.) Thank you so much for your prayers. I have just been exhausted today so the time that I have been at home I have been resting for the trip tomorrow. Sure hope I don't have a lot of holiday traffic. I will be all by myself but will entertain myself. I'm real good at doing that with audio books and the radio. I really feel I should make the trip for the funeral to let my brother know I am supporting him during this time of grief. Poor dear, he always said he was adopted, but I am his only proof that he isn't. LOL I'm so much older than any of my siblings and I was there when mom was pregnant with him. What a character he is.......Always loved him so and wanted brothers and sisters so much, so off I go to see them all.
> Hope all of you in pain are getting relief. All those grieving find comfort in the love of caring friends. Those in fear of tests and their results, will get good results. Best wishes to all of you till I get back.
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about Ben. I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, I think sticking to the selling of the London Bridge is a better idea than buying the Aisla Craig.
> 
> Thank goodness for a good ole aloe vera plant in the house!!! BTW, one should wait until the lawnmower motor is cold before messing around with the carborator!! I mean, who knew..... :shock:


Why not both- he could move London Bridge back to the UK, albiet not England. Where it can contnue to fall down helped by the gentle breeze.


----------



## carol's gifts

Joe P said:


> I hope you all have a wonderful 4th of July our Independence Day which we celebrate with lots of activity. I made Mom's potato salad and have family coming tomorrow for bar b que. I will eat the ground turkey and the non gluten bun and Mom's potato salad. I can't do any of the chips, cheeses etc. I will let that go at this time. have a great day.
> 
> Sam, your comments are taken in by me and I was very unsure of my footing in the TP because I felt I was such a new comer and yet you and the others have made me feel very welcome. Soooooooooooooo, I am here and will stay I am sure particularly with your hospitality. Thank you. joe p


 :wink: Joe-I for one enjoy the great stories and memories of your family. i to reminincealot about my childhood and how blessed I was. glad you are back.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> but i do wonder what they will become. when the oldest can call him mother stupid because she won't make a phone call for him (one he is perfectly capable of making) - i would have slapped him so hard he would have had to look in mirror to make sure he still had a mouth.
> 
> sam
> 
> And just thinkg of the damage you have done them by this action!
> 
> BTW I don't agree with this theory, I still think a smack is needed at times. I feel rather sorry for parents these days. It is their fault if their child misbehaves. They talk of punishing parents for their childs behaviour. But it seems that any form of discipline is wrong- it abuses the childs rights. So how are you meant to control your child without abusing their rights? And what a parents rights? But as I heard one child behavorist say all children will do the right thing if they are simply told it. I wonder did this person ever try to bring up a child? No way are they innately good.


----------



## darowil

Althea said:


> Woke up this morning to just a trickle of water from both hot and cold taps, and thought: what now? Relieved to learned that my next-door neighbours and those across the road had the same problem. Rang the water dept and was told there was a burst water main a couple of streets away and that it may take several hours to fix it. Looks like I'll be one of the 'great unwashed' today. Enough water to flush the toilet and to make coffee, so could be worse! It's 11.30 on Thursday morning in Adelaide. It's cold, but the sun is shining and I'm about to go outside and prune some roses and maybe pull up some soursobs. Have a great day/evening, folks.


You are having a good time at the moment. At least it's not your place this time so not your expense. And this wheather being unwashed is not a problem. I almost was today as well, simply because I couldn't be bothered. But I did bother in the end. The two important things are availablefor you though so thats OK.


----------



## darowil

Well I have caught up.
Can I suggest that when knitting a rabbit (I'm doing Gypseycreams bunny) you check what part you are knitting. I though I was doing an arm, a buit puzzled by its shape but didn't check. So used the contrast I intended for the 'feet' only to discover on the second it was an ear! And I was going to put a pale pink in the ear. Fortunately they are very small so maximun of any extra 1/2 hour.


----------



## iamsam

you could have made the middle of of the ear pale pink - isn't that the color of a rabbits ear - not that i have looked at a rabbit's ear lately.

sam



darowil said:


> Well I have caught up.
> Can I suggest that when knitting a rabbit (I'm doing Gypseycreams bunny) you check what part you are knitting. I though I was doing an arm, a buit puzzled by its shape but didn't check. So used the contrast I intended for the 'feet' only to discover on the second it was an ear! And I was going to put a pale pink in the ear. Fortunately they are very small so maximun of any extra 1/2 hour.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> can't you see us all - the wind and rain screaming outide - and we are inside around the fireplace knitting my lantern light - eating pb&j's - gabbing up a sotrm - and deciding who's turn it is to go for groceries. lol
> 
> sam


need a car as well -it is quite a distance to Cambeltown for your groceries, AND the US Base is no longer there- and the British forces are moving out as well I understand!, unless you navigate up river to Glasgow!


----------



## pammie1234

I hope everyone has had a good day. I didn't celebrate too much. I put the flag outside, and then worked on my files. I haven't even knitted. I guess once I got started I couldn't stop. And I'm still not finished!


----------



## Tessadele

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i do wonder what they will become. when the oldest can call him mother stupid because she won't make a phone call for him (one he is perfectly capable of making) - i would have slapped him so hard he would have had to look in mirror to make sure he still had a mouth.
> 
> sam
> 
> And just thinkg of the damage you have done them by this action!
> 
> BTW I don't agree with this theory, I still think a smack is needed at times. I feel rather sorry for parents these days. It is their fault if their child misbehaves. They talk of punishing parents for their childs behaviour. But it seems that any form of discipline is wrong- it abuses the childs rights. So how are you meant to control your child without abusing their rights? And what a parents rights? But as I heard one child behavorist say all children will do the right thing if they are simply told it. I wonder did this person ever try to bring up a child? No way are they innately good.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm lucky because my GC are all well behaved & polite most of the time. They had a smack sometimes when they were little, as they grew a bit the promise of one sufficed. The one time I heard my GS, aged 13, speak rudely to his mum I said "Excuse me, thats my daughter you are speaking to & no one speaks to my daughter in that way" He was soon silenced & she couldn't really object could she?
> They've grown into lovely affectionate adults, apart from the youngest who is 11, he is just so sociable & hard working I have no fears for him. So a little corporal punishment does no harm, a little attention to their behaviour goes a long way.
> I'm off out for the day (what's left of it) with my GD & GGD, no doubt I'll come back broke but happy. Hope Julian cooks the dinner tonight.
> I'm glad to hear all the good news about people's health & will keep those still with problems in my thoughts & prayers. Love you all,
> 
> Tessa
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, I think sticking to the selling of the London Bridge is a better idea than buying the Aisla Craig.
> 
> Thank goodness for a good ole aloe vera plant in the house!!! BTW, one should wait until the lawnmower motor is cold before messing around with the carborator!! I mean, who knew..... :shock:


Ouch!


----------



## DorisT

carol's gifts said:


> :-( Doris T.--So glad to hear your John is being discharged, and pray his health will steadly improve. Glad you look forward to spending time with him watching TV. Never did I think Fred would not be coming home with me following his procedure. Be kind and loving , not taking for granted that you will have the next day or moment with the one You love. Life is a vapor and can be gone as quick. Yes, I moved in with Fred's Son and family-their children are going off to college and they have a big home with lots of spare rooms. They insisted. I thought I could go thru this at home, but it is too hard. i will be glad when I get the condo cleaned and emptied-it's too hard to go back ther without Fred. I miss him so much. Friday it will be a month since his passing and so far it has not gotten any easier. I know he is in a better place and is well now--the pain is still unbearable. God will get me thru this.


Carol, I'm so glad Fred's son and family have asked you to live with them. That should help you get through your grieving period; you're very lucky to have them. And you're right - trust in God that He will be there to help you. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

carol's gifts said:


> :-( Doris T.--So glad to hear your John is being discharged, and pray his health will steadly improve. Glad you look forward to spending time with him watching TV. Never did I think Fred would not be coming home with me following his procedure. Be kind and loving , not taking for granted that you will have the next day or moment with the one You love. Life is a vapor and can be gone as quick. Yes, I moved in with Fred's Son and family-their children are going off to college and they have a big home with lots of spare rooms. They insisted. I thought I could go thru this at home, but it is too hard. i will be glad when I get the condo cleaned and emptied-it's too hard to go back ther without Fred. I miss him so much. Friday it will be a month since his passing and so far it has not gotten any easier. I know he is in a better place and is well now--the pain is still unbearable. God will get me thru this.


Carol, a month is no time at all, but it will get easier. Hugs to you.((( )))


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I think sticking to the selling of the London Bridge is a better idea than buying the Aisla Craig.
> 
> Thank goodness for a good ole aloe vera plant in the house!!! BTW, one should wait until the lawnmower motor is cold before messing around with the carborator!! I mean, who knew..... :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not both- he could move London Bridge back to the UK, albiet not England. Where it can contnue to fall down helped by the gentle breeze.
Click to expand...

We could add an extension (of just a few miles) to London Bridge and pop it onto Ailsa Craig .....job done! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Edith M said:


> Sam, I know just what you mean. I lived with my daughter and her family for 5 years. First chance I got I left. When my grandson had detention for calling a teacher a b---h because she put a hand on his shoulder and told him there was no loitering in the halls. His father said the teacher was wrong to touch him. My tongue was bleeding from my keeping it from wagging. Edith M
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i watch heidi's children and shudder - my parents would have put up with that for less than a nano second - it's taken me a while to learn to keep my mouth shut - for the most part - every once in a while i slip and say something and heidi says "dad" - and i zip my lip again.
> 
> but i do wonder what they will become. when the oldest can call him mother stupid because she won't make a phone call for him (one he is perfectly capable of making) - i would have slapped him so hard he would have had to look in mirror to make sure he still had a mouth.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always tell my hesitant friends that when one becomes our age (whatever it may be at this point) that women/men of a ''certain age'' can do whatever they want.
> 
> And unless it is illegal, immoral, or hurtful to another, parents do NOT have to obey children who think they may be embarrassed by the parent!!
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being embarrassed by your parents, sometimes I'm embarrassed by my children!! I won't go into details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, Doris, now if they were the grandkids, you could just say, "hey, I raised mine and you can have your parents to raise" haha I was watching part of Dr. Phil, and so many kids are truly bratty and I was wondering where the respect is now a days? I mean, we never even thought of doing some of those bratty things when we were kids. Oh yah, we had chores to do so did not have time to dream up nasty things to do!!! (until we were much older and wiser......)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That is one of the reasons I retired as soon as I reached 30 yrs of teaching. The language a d disrespect and become not just intolerable but the violence out of many of the kids at my school and it was just grades 6-8. It is interesting now working part time out in the industrial world and seeing some of these same disrespectful former students having to comply with just standard manners and dress or be fired. Some make it and some are lasting long. I so want to say "see, I told you so!"


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam we ha e hardwood floors through our 150 yr old house and 5 dogs who have way too many accidents. I clean usually with. Leach n water and must do do ASAP after mishaps.

Off to work now. Will check in later.


----------



## Marianne818

WOW....I took most of yesterday to be with Mom and C.. promised an afternoon with no knitting and no computer! (sure wasn't easy to do trust me :shock: ) We all watched movies, I had bought for Mom, The Artist, King Speech. I have Netflix and had gotten We Bought a Zoo, started that one but realized it was time start the grill. Had a nice day really.. peaceful and restful.. and easy dinner hot dogs and corn on the cob cooked on the grill.. slaw and chips and salsa ( peach salsa I love on hot dogs I purchase wish I had a recipe though) for those that wanted. Mom had her watermelon in the afternoon.. I had made a Lemonade Pie.. (I'll post recipe this afternoon) Had our share of fireworks, between the beautiful (and loud) explosions in our area, we watched the ones on tv, Washington, DC, New York City and my yearly favorite the Boston Pops!!! To me it's not the 4th without the Pops!!!
Have to run errands with C this morning.. she has something for me to do (have no idea yet) Friend is coming to be with Mom, but bet she will sleep as we kept her awake and laughing yesterday! 
Hugs and Prayers.. 
Marianne


----------



## wannabear

NanaJ, sue they will, and at the drop of a hat! A while back there was a story in the news from our closest city. There was a fight between two teen boys and a teacher came to separate them. He put his hands on them! One of the boys went home and told his family and his father went over to the school and either shot or beat up the teacher - can't remember which. Said the teacher had no right to lay hands on his child. A big problem around here is that parents refuse to believe their kids did anything. A police officer was here one day helping me to put a tarp over my van in a windy rainstorm because somebody put a piece of a tree through the window in the night. He said that there was one boy in particular he'd taken home at least a dozen times, and his parents didn't believe he'd done anything. Finally he caught the boy actually in the living room of somebody else's house, took him home, and his parents STILL didn't believe their darling could do any wrong.


----------



## Marianne818

Sam, I'd love to live on an Island, lived on a sail boat one summer.. was heaven!!
5mm.. glad you had the aloe handy... hope it won't interfere with knitting! ;-) 
Carol.. so happy to see you with us again.. know that we are all here for you.. time to adjust and you have all the time you need.... 
I love all the history of your areas, the pictures and descriptions are just awesome. If I was to win the lottery I'd travel to each of your areas just to see the beauty that surrounds you! (and to have a cuppa of course ;-) )
So glad that John is home, always great to be out of the hospital and back in your own surroundings, healing tends to be quicker that way.
Have to run.. to those I missed commenting on.. it isn't a slight.. it is my mind running crazy and all the wonderful posts running together in my brain. Just know that I do love and care about each and everyone of my wonderful friends here on the Tea Party. No slight or bit of rudeness intended I promise... 
Stay safe... Big hugs to everyone (((((((((((((HUGS))))))))
Marianne


----------



## wannabear

Sam, I've been in this house 23 years. We had a few of the hardwood floors refinished back then. There have been lots of pets and lots of kids. The carpet we bought needs to go out the door, but I can't refinish what's under there right now. The refinished floors have not held up the way the other hardwood floors have. As far as I know, the finish on there is from 1940. The refinished floors have polyurethane finish and I imagine the others have something just called 'varnish.' Chloe is a rambunctious dog but what is really taking a beating is the sofa, not the floors.


----------



## jheiens

Back again today with more clouds but none are dark and threatening.

Wow! Rain again last night, no flooding, and the sky promises the possibility of some more to come. .. . . . after several weeks of hot, dry weather. The area looks so refreshed. 

When we moved to this area, I was asked if I would return to teaching--even as a substitute teacher. That was out of the question. Being very new in the community and knowing few of the resident families and their inter-relationships would have made it impossible to maintain any semblance of a teaching atmosphere in the classroom. 

If the teacher cannot call a student by name and make a familial connection to his/her family, order is impossible to build on. I've learned that from experience in several other States; and in this place at that time, it was as difficult as in any big-city school district. In some schools it can be very dangerous, personally.

Backing off my soap box again. Joy


----------



## Marianne818

A quick note here... 
I like many on here have 2 sons that will always show respect... as my oldest told someone once, if I don't show respect to you, I cannot expect to receive respect in return. That is how I raised my kids, now I admit when the older was rowdy I'd pop his behind in a heartbeat.. but an amazing thing happened one day. I was pregnant and it was summer.. DS 1 comes in the door, mouths off to me then makes a mistake and calls me a B---h, without thinking, I slugged him right in the jaw, he sailed through a wall (luckily it was just drywall) he was 12yrs old at the time... I rushed over, as it was never my intent to hit him but a gut reaction to being threatened (his father had physically abused me) anyway.. long story short to this day he remembers that, and he has told many, that he would fight any man anytime, but he would never upset his Mom! ;-) Now, I am not happy that I did this, but at the time he was heading down the wrong path, we both went to a councelor at the church, we worked all the emotions out. But in the long run, that one punch was a life changer for him. 
Now I really do have to get out of here.. C is pacing the floor waiting.. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i do wonder what they will become. when the oldest can call him mother stupid because she won't make a phone call for him (one he is perfectly capable of making) - i would have slapped him so hard he would have had to look in mirror to make sure he still had a mouth.
> 
> sam
> 
> And just thinkg of the damage you have done them by this action!
> 
> BTW I don't agree with this theory, I still think a smack is needed at times. I feel rather sorry for parents these days. It is their fault if their child misbehaves. They talk of punishing parents for their childs behaviour. But it seems that any form of discipline is wrong- it abuses the childs rights. So how are you meant to control your child without abusing their rights? And what a parents rights? But as I heard one child behavorist say all children will do the right thing if they are simply told it. I wonder did this person ever try to bring up a child? No way are they innately good.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm lucky because my GC are all well behaved & polite most of the time. They had a smack sometimes when they were little, as they grew a bit the promise of one sufficed. The one time I heard my GS, aged 13, speak rudely to his mum I said "Excuse me, thats my daughter you are speaking to & no one speaks to my daughter in that way" He was soon silenced & she couldn't really object could she?
> They've grown into lovely affectionate adults, apart from the youngest who is 11, he is just so sociable & hard working I have no fears for him. So a little corporal punishment does no harm, a little attention to their behaviour goes a long way.
> I'm off out for the day (what's left of it) with my GD & GGD, no doubt I'll come back broke but happy. Hope Julian cooks the dinner tonight.
> I'm glad to hear all the good news about people's health & will keep those still with problems in my thoughts & prayers. Love you all,
> 
> Tessa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it depends on the child, my younger daughter, I can recall only one episode when she did something directly opposite to what I had said- she was wearing leather shoes that had to last through the winter. I noticed that the drive into her school had frozen puddles all the way down. Don't walk on the puddles says I, so Bronwen at six, and a little late for class, jumped her way down breaking each icy puddle! I was actually delighted to see her doing something 'naughty'.
> The older girl- Mwyffanwy was another matter. I do not believe in hitting, particularly a child, so we always worked on having a 'time out ' space. At first this was their bedroom, until I came to my senses and realised this was associating sleep with discipline. 'Time out' became the sitting room, where we had the sofa, [a gift from a friend] my stereo, their records, which they by then knew how to play, books, etc. the only thing was that the door was shut until the stipulated time, maybe two, maybe five minutes- a long time for a child.
> Mwyffanwy may have been naughty enough to have a ten minute 'time out' - I don't actually recall. What I do remember was that at ten we were having a battle of wills over some second hand clothing we had been gifted- we had a difference of opinion over what was acceptable wear. Looking back I don't know why it was such a huge problem to me- but bringing the children up solo, I had become stern with them, rather than hitting them. That would have been against my principles.Three days later Mwyffanwy was continuing in her battle to have her own way, and I finally snapped and took to her with the broomstick. Seconds later realised I was doing this in anger - stopped and told her to go to the 'time out'. She never forgave me for this one incident, of 'punishment'. We talked the issue through several times when she was 17 to 18, and in her opinion I had committed the 'unforgiveable'.
> Mwyffanwy was feisty, with many talents- a gifted singer, musician, actress- she won the Bank of New Zealand prize for Best Actor, in the whole Christchurch High Schools Region, about 1990. But her real talent lay in her writing- something she had dedicated herself to since the age of 10.
> I don't link her early death to this one incident! But I do know that she reassured me I was the best mother she ever could have had.
> After the age of about 8 I had tried every system I could think of to elicit some help with the washing up from her, recall I was the only adult in the household. We tried charts with gold stars, we tried a pocket money system, we tried with held privileges- you name I had tried it with this girl, but no go. I can't speak from experience about raising a boy, God did not grant me a boy child. However compared with growing up with my Mother's regime of physical punishment, I would still state that I don't believe a child should be hit. There are other ways of getting the message through that some behaviours are unacceptable.
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverowl

Well we are back from the hospital with OH(Other half). He has had his fingers restrapped and we have to go back on monday for them to look and see if they can repair the tendons.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> Sam, I've been in this house 23 years. We had a few of the hardwood floors refinished back then. There have been lots of pets and lots of kids. The carpet we bought needs to go out the door, but I can't refinish what's under there right now. The refinished floors have not held up the way the other hardwood floors have. As far as I know, the finish on there is from 1940. The refinished floors have polyurethane finish and I imagine the others have something just called 'varnish.' Chloe is a rambunctious dog but what is really taking a beating is the sofa, not the floors.


We had a mutt crossed with a beautiful pure bred retriever [obviously allowed to roam], name of Eloise, who shed hair constantly. Eloise loved the sofa we had in the kitchen- the largest room in the house- Nobody could sit in it for fear of fluff! Eloise sat in state!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> NanaJ, sue they will, and at the drop of a hat! A while back there was a story in the news from our closest city. There was a fight between two teen boys and a teacher came to separate them. He put his hands on them! One of the boys went home and told his family and his father went over to the school and either shot or beat up the teacher - can't remember which. Said the teacher had no right to lay hands on his child. A big problem around here is that parents refuse to believe their kids did anything. A police officer was here one day helping me to put a tarp over my van in a windy rainstorm because somebody put a piece of a tree through the window in the night. He said that there was one boy in particular he'd taken home at least a dozen times, and his parents didn't believe he'd done anything. Finally he caught the boy actually in the living room of somebody else's house, took him home, and his parents STILL didn't believe their darling could do any wrong.


mmmmmm, 'laisez faire' parenting? Or total 'cop out'? It is a pretty terrible situation. Don't like the American attitude to guns [to be controversial].


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> Well we are back from the hospital with OH(Other half). He has had his fingers restrapped and we have to go back on monday for them to look and see if they can repair the tendons.


sincerely hope the medico s are able to repair the damage!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I think sticking to the selling of the London Bridge is a better idea than buying the Aisla Craig.
> 
> Thank goodness for a good ole aloe vera plant in the house!!! BTW, one should wait until the lawnmower motor is cold before messing around with the carborator!! I mean, who knew..... :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not both- he could move London Bridge back to the UK, albiet not England. Where it can contnue to fall down helped by the gentle breeze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We could add an extension (of just a few miles) to London Bridge and pop it onto Ailsa Craig .....job done! :lol:
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thank goodness things are slowing down a bit around Sam's place!!!


----------



## wannabear

American against guns here - but that particular horse has been loose from the barn from the beginning. American pacifist whose son is in the military and deployed, and that son sneering at my convictions. All in the same family!


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaJ, sue they will, and at the drop of a hat! A while back there was a story in the news from our closest city. There was a fight between two teen boys and a teacher came to separate them. He put his hands on them! One of the boys went home and told his family and his father went over to the school and either shot or beat up the teacher - can't remember which. Said the teacher had no right to lay hands on his child. A big problem around here is that parents refuse to believe their kids did anything. A police officer was here one day helping me to put a tarp over my van in a windy rainstorm because somebody put a piece of a tree through the window in the night. He said that there was one boy in particular he'd taken home at least a dozen times, and his parents didn't believe he'd done anything. Finally he caught the boy actually in the living room of somebody else's house, took him home, and his parents STILL didn't believe their darling could do any wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmm, 'laisez faire' parenting? Or total 'cop out'? It is a pretty terrible situation. Don't like the American attitude to guns [to be controversial].
Click to expand...

I really wanted to emigrate to Canada a while ago. The ridiculous attitude here toward guns is a big reason.


----------



## Joe P

Carol's Gifts: thanks for your wonderful comments about my family's history and that you liked my family's recipes. I hope I am right here: I hope your loss becomes more light for you in time. Loss has been such a part of my life and I have always have different ways of dealing with it but I do eventually deal with and move on but at my own pace and wish that for you.

Last night when everyone went over to the neighbors who had all kinds of liquor and fireworks etc. and stayed 3 hours I watched the 4th fireworks on t.v. from d.c. with the pets on the bed with me and we slept for a bit too. It was so quiet there and no one was upset. those pets were satisfied to be with dad and being safe.

Have a great rest of the tp y'all. joe p


----------



## jheiens

mmmmmm, 'laisez faire' parenting? Or total 'cop out'? It is a pretty terrible situation. Don't like the American attitude to guns [to be controversial].[/quote]

Discipline for the child or other person is not the same as punishing because I'm bigger than you and can force you to do my will. Discipline is intended to help the child to learn to control himself and not every person can be taught to recognize what is acceptable and what is not by words alone. Some need to learn hard and fast that some lines are not crossed without valid reasons--often times for that child's or person's own safety--now or long-term.

Often the person who resorts to arms to prove his point has never had to learn a couple of things: a) you are not AlWAYS right; b) your child does not always tell you the truth about everything; c) not every battle or difference of opinion has to end in one of us ''proving'' to the other that my right is bigger than your right.

The class room and the playground should not have to be the testing ground for most of these differences.


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I think sticking to the selling of the London Bridge is a better idea than buying the Aisla Craig.
> 
> Thank goodness for a good ole aloe vera plant in the house!!! BTW, one should wait until the lawnmower motor is cold before messing around with the carborator!! I mean, who knew..... :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not both- he could move London Bridge back to the UK, albiet not England. Where it can contnue to fall down helped by the gentle breeze.
Click to expand...

Or move the London Bridge over to the Aisla Craig and bridge the island over to the main land! ahah, we are full of ideas Sam, and you just need to run with them! If you are ever in need of mental help in this, we will share!!


----------



## Lurker 2

a second good morning from the wintery Southern Ocean! Quite a luxury to be able to lie in till 5. warm milky drink, bite to eat- the diabetic books say breakfast is important! With only one person home, the breadbaking becomes a breeze! Had Ringo out on the street yesterday morning [in the fog that has closed the Airport] with his new 'gentle leader' harness that we are both learning how to use. 10 minutes later discovered to my horror that we have a roaming Rottweiller to add to the uncontrolled dogs list. I had had a quick conversation with an employee of the Guide Dog Kennels, out on a training walk- in agreement with me about the dog situation locally. So I finally got round to discussing my problem through with a very nice lady from Dog Control. Trouble is these animals can travel kilometres so quickly, and in two's or packs they are a real menace.


----------



## Lurker 2

I am guilty of sending a UFO to my daughter, she informed me!!! apparently I had missed a small part of the seam on one arm of the shrug I sent last week- still waiting to hear how the DGD's parcel has been received- she is away on a holiday with her best friend and the friend's grandmother.

Out to the butcher for the third time this week, later this a.m., trying to get a quantity of tripe for the DH. The kind butcher from Fiji, is going to vacuum pack it for me- but it would have been a big help to have known what my budget for next week was, a little sooner!! oh well, such is life.


----------



## Edith M

Sam, My daughter has Cherry wood flooring and when her daughter and son in law were living there they had a Bull Mastiff. They got him as a puppy and he was 3 years old when they got their own place. The floors are all scratched up from Romeo's toe nails. I don't know that laminate would be any better. Maybe you coul knit your dog some nice booties. That would help with the polishing. LOL Edith M


----------



## wannabear

This is MHO, but I wouldn't pay to have a floor put down with a 20 year warranty when a solid wood floor can be had for not much more money. No age limits on real wood if you take care of it. I wish a better quality finish had been used here, or more coats of it, or something. Should have done it myself!


----------



## iamsam

thanks everyone for your commnts on wood floors.

went to napoleon to have coffee with a friend of mine - was gong two hours. on the way home i dropped off some dry cleaning and laundry and then stopped at joanns to pick ups some yarn. all of a sudden i knew i had gone just as far as i would go. almost called heidi to come and get me. but i did make it to the car and home and was very glad to be here. heidi will pick up my cat food later - honestly you would think these cats were starving. 

i have never had the heat affect me this way. true - my air tank was almost out of air and that ocncerned me but i think it was the heat - even the car had a tough time keeping up. have ac on now full blast. it is 110 degrees in the dog yard.

they are calling for cooler weather for the weekend. it will be a nice break.

today made me feel old - i hate it.

sam


----------



## Edith M

Sam, I know just how you must have felt. I sit here and talk myself into believing I can do something and so get to it. Before long I am huffing away and Rick will give me that look he inherited from his Dad and say," Forgot you weren't 25 anymore didn't you. You know you can tell me when you want something done." He's such a good son.

Enjoy the A/c and some nice cold lemonade. We are a bit cooler than you; only 102.3 according to the weather station Rick installed last year. Don't know what the official temps are. Only 3 months to go before we all start blatting about being cold..


----------



## wannabear

Hate it or not, please stay inside till it cools down. Getting old is supposed to be better than the alternative. I don't much like it and I'm younger than you, I'm pretty sure. Temps like these do hurt older people more, that's a fact. We don't want to lose you!


----------



## jheiens

Edith M said:


> Sam, My daughter has Cherry wood flooring and when her daughter and son in law were living there they had a Bull Mastiff. They got him as a puppy and he was 3 years old when they got their own place. The floors are all scratched up from Romeo's toe nails. I don't know that laminate would be any better. Maybe you coul knit your dog some nice booties. That would help with the polishing. LOL Edith M


Edith, I realize that flooring surfaces can wear away, but scratches from a dog's nails can be helped a lot by trimming the nails--either at home or a groomer's or vet's office. Scratches through the surface are a lot different than indentations into the wood. I think I read that some of these marks can be ''raised'' by professionals but not sure.

Sam--please take care --- we care about you. Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hey, I do agree about the staying inside when it is hot out!!! So I cut a bit more grass this morning before the sun got too hot. I came in and sat down to eat some fresh raw cauliflower pieces. I had no dip to use other than some Rancher's Choice. So it got me to thinking, what do the Tea Party folk like to use as a raw vegie dip? My Mom makes a nice vegie dip using fat free sour cream and a powdered vegie spice mixture. Still loving that ice cold water with a squirt of lemon in it!!!

I know that when I was looking into wooden flooring, (I had an old home that had the 1.5" wooden pine slats that were an inch thick, and wanted to know about the finish on it. It was recommended that as it was genuine wood, it needed to be a sealant type of finish to guard against any wet spills that might happen and soak down into the spaces between the slats. The person asked about dogs and if we had any or were planning to have any due to some puppy accidents that sometimes happen. All of this was in regards to moisture getting into the wood. 

My brother has the laminate flooring that he put in his living room. They have a big dog and although the dog's nails do not get regular trims, they do not have a problem with scratches on the floor. Again, it comes down to the quality of the finish that was put on the flooring. These were all done prior to purchasing the flooring.


----------



## iamsam

thanks for your concerns - i'm feeling better - i just didn't realize the heat would affect me so. and yes - i forget i'm not 25 anymore either - the thing is - my mind is not 70 - just the body. 

i see the van is gone so heidi must be in town - she will pick up my cat food - i am getting tired of the accusing looks i am getting form the feline secion of the family. lol

it will be after i get back from seattle before i have the floor laid - so keep the reports coming.

sam


----------



## iamsam

we use a lot of ranch dressing as a dip - also make our own with sour cream and an envelope of veg dip powder -- can't think of the name of it. personally i like blue cheese dressing - or plain sour cream.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Hey, I do agree about the staying inside when it is hot out!!! So I cut a bit more grass this morning before the sun got too hot. I came in and sat down to eat some fresh raw cauliflower pieces. I had no dip to use other than some Rancher's Choice. So it got me to thinking, what do the Tea Party folk like to use as a raw vegie dip? My Mom makes a nice vegie dip using fat free sour cream and a powdered vegie spice mixture. Still loving that ice cold water with a squirt of lemon in it!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaJ, sue they will, and at the drop of a hat! A while back there was a story in the news from our closest city. There was a fight between two teen boys and a teacher came to separate them. He put his hands on them! One of the boys went home and told his family and his father went over to the school and either shot or beat up the teacher - can't remember which. Said the teacher had no right to lay hands on his child. A big problem around here is that parents refuse to believe their kids did anything. A police officer was here one day helping me to put a tarp over my van in a windy rainstorm because somebody put a piece of a tree through the window in the night. He said that there was one boy in particular he'd taken home at least a dozen times, and his parents didn't believe he'd done anything. Finally he caught the boy actually in the living room of somebody else's house, took him home, and his parents STILL didn't believe their darling could do any wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmm, 'laisez faire' parenting? Or total 'cop out'? It is a pretty terrible situation. Don't like the American attitude to guns [to be controversial].
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really wanted to emigrate to Canada a while ago. The ridiculous attitude here toward guns is a big reason.
Click to expand...

Do not mean to cause a ruckus. That being said could we refrain from making generalize statements such as "the American attitude..." or "the Canadian attitude..." or the "xyz. Oh try attitude". No one country, state, province, etc has a population in which everyone has the same opinion or attitude and is disrestful to generalize or imply that it does. Even when we refer to "the kids nowadays, which I am guilty of doing and I apologize for such disrespect, we are being unfair to those do not hold those attitude, convictions, behaviors, etc.

I humbly accept my own "chaisement/correction" and will meekly crawl off my soap box.


----------



## Gweniepooh

myfanwy said:


> a second good morning from the wintery Southern Ocean! Quite a luxury to be able to lie in till 5. warm milky drink, bite to eat- the diabetic books say breakfast is important! With only one person home, the breadbaking becomes a breeze! Had Ringo out on the street yesterday morning [in the fog that has closed the Airport] with his new 'gentle leader' harness that we are both learning how to use. 10 minutes later discovered to my horror that we have a roaming Rottweiller to add to the uncontrolled dogs list. I had had a quick conversation with an employee of the Guide Dog Kennels, out on a training walk- in agreement with me about the dog situation locally. So I finally got round to discussing my problem through with a very nice lady from Dog Control. Trouble is these animals can travel kilometres so quickly, and in two's or packs they are a real menace.


What a gorgeous picture! Would love to see in person.


----------



## 5mmdpns

> could we refrain from making generalize statements such as "the American attitude..." or "the Canadian attitude..." or the "xyz. Oh try attitude". No one country, state, province, etc has a population in which everyone has the same opinion or attitude and is disrestful to generalize or imply that it does.[/unquote] by settleg
> 
> I do so agree with that. No one country or culture has the inside track on having a bad attitude or a good attitude or a polite attitude on any one subject. It is all an individual thing and we should be mindful about lumping groups of people into one category or another. (I do apologize for any of this stuff I may or may not have done).
> 
> That is one of the reasons why I also do not list where I am from in my avatar. It does not really matter where I am from. It is important that I am a person and so are all the other friends at the Tea Party! Of course that being said, I think perhaps I should let you all know that I could be put into the category of women who are good looking, rich, knit faster than anyone else I know........, haha, and I will sell Sam's other London Bridge that is falling down!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

settleg said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> a second good morning from the wintery Southern Ocean! Quite a luxury to be able to lie in till 5. warm milky drink, bite to eat- the diabetic books say breakfast is important! With only one person home, the breadbaking becomes a breeze! Had Ringo out on the street yesterday morning [in the fog that has closed the Airport] with his new 'gentle leader' harness that we are both learning how to use. 10 minutes later discovered to my horror that we have a roaming Rottweiller to add to the uncontrolled dogs list. I had had a quick conversation with an employee of the Guide Dog Kennels, out on a training walk- in agreement with me about the dog situation locally. So I finally got round to discussing my problem through with a very nice lady from Dog Control. Trouble is these animals can travel kilometres so quickly, and in two's or packs they are a real menace.
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous picture! Would love to see in person.
Click to expand...

Have seen the Aurora only once my self, when I was 10 and living in the Hawkes Bay area. It is spectacular!

Sam, Take care! the cats will come to no harm for all they may be put out! The weather bug for Defiance reads 37C, hotter than Dubai last August- too hot for my liking!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dips......don't use much any more; occasionally use ranch dressing with veggies. Used to use onion dip made with cream cheese and an envelope of dried onion soup mix or just buy the pre made in the store dairy section.

Am having a need to climb on soap box; could we all refrain from clumping folks into generalizations about attitudes, behaviors, etc. I know I am guilty too and accept my lashings with a wet spaghetti noodle humbly. It really is disrespect when we do this (again I also apologize for any times I myself have done so). Crawling off the proverbial soap box now. Love and peace to allTPer


----------



## KatyNora

5mmdpns said:


> could we refrain from making generalize statements such as "the American attitude..." or "the Canadian attitude..." or the "xyz. Oh try attitude". No one country, state, province, etc has a population in which everyone has the same opinion or attitude and is disrestful to generalize or imply that it does.[/unquote] by settleg
> 
> I do so agree with that. No one country or culture has the inside track on having a bad attitude or a good attitude or a polite attitude on any one subject. It is all an individual thing and we should be mindful about lumping groups of people into one category or another. (I do apologize for any of this stuff I may or may not have done).
> 
> That is one of the reasons why I also do not list where I am from in my avatar. It does not really matter where I am from. It is important that I am a person and so are all the other friends at the Tea Party! Of course that being said, I think perhaps I should let you all know that I could be put into the category of women who are good looking, rich, knit faster than anyone else I know........, haha, and I will sell Sam's other London Bridge that is falling down!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, 5mmdpns, with the exception that I think we can safely lump together all the readers/contributors of the tea party! :lol: Aren't we *all* good looking, rich, and fast knitters? :roll:
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dips......don't use much any more; occasionally use ranch dressing with veggies. Used to use onion dip made with cream cheese and an envelope of dried onion soup mix or just buy the pre made in the store dairy section.

Am having a need to climb on soap box; could we all refrain from clumping folks into generalizations about attitudes, behaviors, etc. I know I am guilty too and accept my lashings with a wet spaghetti noodle humbly. It really is disrespect when we do this (again I also apologize for any times I myself have done so). Crawling off the proverbial soap box now. Love and peace to all TPers.


----------



## Gweniepooh

settleg said:


> Dips......don't use much any more; occasionally use ranch dressing with veggies. Used to use onion dip made with cream cheese and an envelope of dried onion soup mix or just buy the pre made in the store dairy section.


----------



## 5mmdpns

KatyNora said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could we refrain from making generalize statements such as "the American attitude..." or "the Canadian attitude..." or the "xyz. Oh try attitude". No one country, state, province, etc has a population in which everyone has the same opinion or attitude and is disrestful to generalize or imply that it does.[/unquote] by settleg
> 
> I do so agree with that. No one country or culture has the inside track on having a bad attitude or a good attitude or a polite attitude on any one subject. It is all an individual thing and we should be mindful about lumping groups of people into one category or another. (I do apologize for any of this stuff I may or may not have done).
> 
> That is one of the reasons why I also do not list where I am from in my avatar. It does not really matter where I am from. It is important that I am a person and so are all the other friends at the Tea Party! Of course that being said, I think perhaps I should let you all know that I could be put into the category of women who are good looking, rich, knit faster than anyone else I know........, haha, and I will sell Sam's other London Bridge that is falling down!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, 5mmdpns, with the exception that I think we can safely lump together all the readers/contributors of the tea party! :lol: Aren't we *all* good looking, rich, and fast knitters? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, that we are. And settleg, no need to waste perfectly good noodles by lashing yourself with them!! They need that sauce, you know the one with the secret ingredient? then we all have a noodle eating party!! ok, someone be in charge of lining up the drinks and someone please organize the sauces that are going to be brought!!!! :lol:
> 
> hmmmm, might need a meatball or two with that! and say has anyone tried eating spagetti and meatballs with chop sticks? the meatballs are easy, you just spear them with it, but those noodles are another challenge!
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

KatyNora said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could we refrain from making generalize statements such as "the American attitude..." or "the Canadian attitude..." or the "xyz. Oh try attitude". No one country, state, province, etc has a population in which everyone has the same opinion or attitude and is disrestful to generalize or imply that it does.[/unquote] by settleg
> 
> I do so agree with that. No one country or culture has the inside track on having a bad attitude or a good attitude or a polite attitude on any one subject. It is all an individual thing and we should be mindful about lumping groups of people into one category or another. (I do apologize for any of this stuff I may or may not have done).
> 
> That is one of the reasons why I also do not list where I am from in my avatar. It does not really matter where I am from. It is important that I am a person and so are all the other friends at the Tea Party! Of course that being said, I think perhaps I should let you all know that I could be put into the category of women who are good looking, rich, knit faster than anyone else I know........, haha, and I will sell Sam's other London Bridge that is falling down!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, 5mmdpns, with the exception that I think we can safely lump together all the readers/contributors of the tea party! :lol: Aren't we *all* good looking, rich, and fast knitters? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! Also I apologize for the double posting; no I didn't stumble off the soap box; was having work done on my modem and thought I had lost my posting and retyped it. Also STILL having to use iPhone to check emails; won't get computer back from repair until Monday
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

KatyNora said:


> I agree, 5mmdpns, with the exception that I think we can safely lump together all the readers/contributors of the tea party! :lol: Aren't we *all* good looking, rich, and fast knitters? :roll:


I'm still waiting on the rich part, but I'll take what I can get. LOL

We started training today, so I've been a bit busy, but that's not a bad thing. Last night of course people ignored the fireworks ban and were shooting them off all over the neighborhood, which had the cats hiding in the deepest, darkest places they could find, poor Boys.

The cole slaw was very good (I did leave out the tomatoes, as I don't really care for them), and we have a bit left over for supper tonight. I love crisp, cool foods like that in the summer!

I didn't get much knitting done last night, either, as the air was smoky and the whole area here was noisy and I found myself making too many mistakes, so I just put it down. Tonight I hope to get much more done.

We also did get a bit of rain last night, which was glorious while it lasted (not long enough, but see above about taking what I can get).  That cooled things down a bit as well, and today has not been quite as hot as the previous days.

Myfanwy, I love that picture of the aurora--one thing I'd love to see in person someday.

We still don't have a baby--so at least she doesn't have to worry about his/her birthday being on Independence Day--but her doc told her this morning it could be any time now. Baby's other grandpa's (her FIL) birthday is Saturday, so maybe he will get the ultimate gift! I know she's ready to meet Little One and be done with it. Expecting in summer is not pleasant (her bday is in August and I lived in south Texas at that time, so I have a good idea how she feels). Well, soon enough now, I shall be a grandmother of two! :XD:

I must get back to the work at hand, but I'll check in again later as I can. What a lively party it has been and continues to be.


----------



## Lurker 2

settleg said:


> Dips......don't use much any more; occasionally use ranch dressing with veggies. Used to use onion dip made with cream cheese and an envelope of dried onion soup mix or just buy the pre made in the store dairy section.
> 
> Am having a need to climb on soap box; could we all refrain from clumping folks into generalizations about attitudes, behaviors, etc. I know I am guilty too and accept my lashings with a wet spaghetti noodle humbly. It really is disrespect when we do this (again I also apologize for any times I myself have done so). Crawling off the proverbial soap box now. Love and peace to allTPer


If you are refering to my earlier comment about guns I should have qualified it to your gun laws, in general. I do realise people have vastly different opinions. And we also are not immune from having the occassional person go off the rails and commit mass murder- it is just the media do tend to dwell on such aberations- no personal offence intended!


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> then we all have a noodle eating party!! ok, someone be in charge of lining up the drinks and someone please organize the sauces that are going to be brought!!!! :lol:
> 
> hmmmm, might need a meatball or two with that! and say has anyone tried eating spagetti and meatballs with chop sticks? the meatballs are easy, you just spear them with it, but those noodles are another challenge!


I've eaten lo mein with chopsticks...challenging, indeed! Maybe we can rustle up some noodle recipes for next week's party thread? I love noodles and get tired of the same old sauce--something to think about. I'll have to see what I've got.


----------



## iamsam

[quote=Sorlenna
We started training today, so I've been a bit busy, but that's not a bad thing. 


sorlenna - did i miss something - what are you training for?

i must have missed the "blanket statements" or it didn't dawn on me that that is what they were.

you have to realize we are going to tick each other off from time to time - i think that is the reality of it. but it is how the parties involved work it out. that is when everyone needs to back off and let the "injured parties" work it out. it doesn't worry me - really - how long has the tp been going on - and we have had our differences - and we have worked them out - granted some took a little longer than other but it shows the each of us wants to be the best person he/she can be but being human we slip up sometimes.

now i need to get off my soap box.

sam


----------



## wannabear

I doubt anybody considered that anybody else was lumping whole groups of people into anything, and I don't think we need to fall all over ourselves apologizing. We have guns here, it's the law, we are allowed to have guns here. That attitude is a few hundred years old now, but it's hanging on. It was certainly the attitude of the people writing the constitution. I don't get fighting mad about it but it's just fine if I don't like it.

If we say "These kids these days . . .!" Well, people have always said that. They were probably saying it in Pompeii. All of us know plenty of good kids. At the same time we see kids doing things that make us shake our heads. Trying to tell people what to say and what not, will make for a very boring forum.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ewwwwwww, oooooooo, ouch , ouch. Hehehe and LOL......I love this TP forum. 

Love the idea of sauce recipes for noodles. Great idea Sorlenna.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> sorlenna - did i miss something - what are you training for?
> 
> sam


Oh, I thought I'd mentioned earlier that this time of year is when we hire new people and part of my job is training them in specifics for the work.


----------



## Sorlenna

settleg said:


> Ewwwwwww, oooooooo, ouch , ouch. Hehehe and LOL......I love this TP forum.
> 
> Love the idea of sauce recipes for noodles. Great idea Sorlenna.


I'm rather fond of garlic...will have to dig up my white sauce recipe and put it on "standby" for the weekend now.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dips......don't use much any more; occasionally use ranch dressing with veggies. Used to use onion dip made with cream cheese and an envelope of dried onion soup mix or just buy the pre made in the store dairy section.
> 
> Am having a need to climb on soap box; could we all refrain from clumping folks into generalizations about attitudes, behaviors, etc. I know I am guilty too and accept my lashings with a wet spaghetti noodle humbly. It really is disrespect when we do this (again I also apologize for any times I myself have done so). Crawling off the proverbial soap box now. Love and peace to allTPer
> 
> 
> 
> If you are refering to my earlier comment about guns I should have qualified it to your gun laws, in general. I do realise people have vastly different opinions. And we also are not immune from having the occassional person go off the rails and commit mass murder- it is just the media do tend to dwell on such aberations- no personal offence intended!
Click to expand...

Well, after all we do still have free speech.


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - did i miss something - what are you training for?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought I'd mentioned earlier that this time of year is when we hire new people and part of my job is training them in specifics for the work.
Click to expand...

I simply hated training and admired people who could do it well.


----------



## Sorlenna

mjs said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - did i miss something - what are you training for?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought I'd mentioned earlier that this time of year is when we hire new people and part of my job is training them in specifics for the work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I simply hated training and admired people who could do it well.
Click to expand...

I hope I do it well...and I do enjoy it overall. It makes a nice change from the rest of the year and my schedule is very flexible.


----------



## Jacki

Hi everyone!!! It is a lovely day here in the mountains. It has finally cooled off and as Sorelena said we have had some rain. Several little "storms" yesterday and today. Kept us from going to the crest of the mountain to look over the city firework displays, but we truly would have the rain instead. Some very loud firecrackers out our way, but I never saw anything in the sky. Thank goodness!

Wanted to thank everyone for climbing down from their soap boxes as I needed the soap for my laundry.  Intolerance is easy, tolerance is hard to achieve. A lifelong exercise.

This has been a most interesting and fun TP....and it's only Thursday (or Friday depending on where you are).

I've got a couple of recipes I'll hunt down and send tomorrow. One is for a noodle salad (fabulous this time of year) and the other is for a crunchy coleslaw. I'm looking forward to seeing what sauce recipes come up...love sauces!!

Peace & love


----------



## mjs

I just discovered something so totally bizarre I think I'm losing my mind. I was reading the July 2 forum and wanted to post a picture in response to a pattern request. Since the picture won't go in Firefox I went to Chrome to post it. And found that the July 2 forum, in my gmail, does not have the same items under pattern requests that it does in Firefox. I have gone back and forth and it just does not. Besides not having the one I wanted to respond to, others are different also.


----------



## pammie1234

mjs, that is very unusual! I don't use either of those so what I get cannot be compared. Still think that is strange. I hope you get it posted!

Beautiful picture of Aurora! I would love to see it in person. Maybe one day.

My DD and I went to see my mom. She was in pretty good spirits. The I went with her to run some errands. It was too hot to go plant looking, so I'm home in the AC! 

I hope to knit some tonight. I worked on my computer yesterday and did not knit 1 stitch! I'm sure I will have withdrawal soon!


----------



## mjs

pammie1234 said:


> mjs, that is very unusual! I don't use either of those so what I get cannot be compared. Still think that is strange. I hope you get it posted!
> 
> Beautiful picture of Aurora! I would love to see it in person. Maybe one day.
> 
> My DD and I went to see my mom. She was in pretty good spirits. The I went with her to run some errands. It was too hot to go plant looking, so I'm home in the AC!
> 
> I hope to knit some tonight. I worked on my computer yesterday and did not knit 1 stitch! I'm sure I will have withdrawal soon!


It has not gotten to 100 here yet, but as far as I'm concerned it's too hot to do anything outside.


----------



## DorisT

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaJ, sue they will, and at the drop of a hat! A while back there was a story in the news from our closest city. There was a fight between two teen boys and a teacher came to separate them. He put his hands on them! One of the boys went home and told his family and his father went over to the school and either shot or beat up the teacher - can't remember which. Said the teacher had no right to lay hands on his child. A big problem around here is that parents refuse to believe their kids did anything. A police officer was here one day helping me to put a tarp over my van in a windy rainstorm because somebody put a piece of a tree through the window in the night. He said that there was one boy in particular he'd taken home at least a dozen times, and his parents didn't believe he'd done anything. Finally he caught the boy actually in the living room of somebody else's house, took him home, and his parents STILL didn't believe their darling could do any wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmm, 'laisez faire' parenting? Or total 'cop out'? It is a pretty terrible situation. Don't like the American attitude to guns [to be controversial].
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really wanted to emigrate to Canada a while ago. The ridiculous attitude here toward guns is a big reason.
Click to expand...

Maybe we could charter a bus! Have told DH many times that if things get any worse in this country, I'm leaving for Canada. It has become a joke in this household. :roll:


----------



## DorisT

mjs said:


> I just discovered something so totally bizarre I think I'm losing my mind. I was reading the July 2 forum and wanted to post a picture in response to a pattern request. Since the picture won't go in Firefox I went to Chrome to post it. And found that the July 2 forum, in my gmail, does not have the same items under pattern requests that it does in Firefox. I have gone back and forth and it just does not. Besides not having the one I wanted to respond to, others are different also.


Did you have the July 2 forum for 2011 or 2012? I'm not hinting that you're losing your mind, just that I noticed some folks are posting to last year's tea parties. If not that, then it does seem strange!!????


----------



## pammie1234

On flooring: I have laminate wood floors and so far with 3 dogs there are no scratches. I got laminate because hardwood flooring would have been a lot more. Even though I would love to have hardwood floors, I am very happy with the laminate.


----------



## DorisT

Sorlenna said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - did i miss something - what are you training for?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought I'd mentioned earlier that this time of year is when we hire new people and part of my job is training them in specifics for the work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I simply hated training and admired people who could do it well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope I do it well...and I do enjoy it overall. It makes a nice change from the rest of the year and my schedule is very flexible.
Click to expand...

I remember once when I worked as a secretary to an Army Colonel (before I became a computer programmer), we hired a new clerk and I had to train her in the Army style of correspondence. She had never worked for the government and didn't have the least idea of the rules. Well, I guess I trained her well, because she rose through the ranks and became a highly paid civilian and she thanks me for helping her out when she started at the bottom. I think it was mostly her personality that accounted for her rise, but she insists it was my help. So I say if you can help someone up the ladder, why not? And I enjoyed it -we had many a laugh in the process.


----------



## DorisT

thewren said:


> [i must have missed the "blanket statements" or it didn't dawn on me that that is what they were.
> 
> you have to realize we are going to tick each other off from time to time - i think that is the reality of it. but it is how the parties involved work it out. that is when everyone needs to back off and let the "injured parties" work it out. it doesn't worry me - really - how long has the tp been going on - and we have had our differences - and we have worked them out - granted some took a little longer than other but it shows the each of us wants to be the best person he/she can be but being human we slip up sometimes.
> 
> now i need to get off my soap box.
> 
> sam


Sam, you are the BEST!! :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT

mjs said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs, that is very unusual! I don't use either of those so what I get cannot be compared. Still think that is strange. I hope you get it posted!
> 
> Beautiful picture of Aurora! I would love to see it in person. Maybe one day.
> 
> My DD and I went to see my mom. She was in pretty good spirits. The I went with her to run some errands. It was too hot to go plant looking, so I'm home in the AC!
> 
> I hope to knit some tonight. I worked on my computer yesterday and did not knit 1 stitch! I'm sure I will have withdrawal soon!
> 
> 
> 
> It has not gotten to 100 here yet, but as far as I'm concerned it's too hot to do anything outside.
Click to expand...

We were up to 101 at one point. I didn't check any further.


----------



## DorisT

KatyNora said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could we refrain from making generalize statements such as "the American attitude..." or "the Canadian attitude..." or the "xyz. Oh try attitude". No one country, state, province, etc has a population in which everyone has the same opinion or attitude and is disrestful to generalize or imply that it does.[/unquote] by settleg
> 
> I do so agree with that. No one country or culture has the inside track on having a bad attitude or a good attitude or a polite attitude on any one subject. It is all an individual thing and we should be mindful about lumping groups of people into one category or another. (I do apologize for any of this stuff I may or may not have done).
> 
> That is one of the reasons why I also do not list where I am from in my avatar. It does not really matter where I am from. It is important that I am a person and so are all the other friends at the Tea Party! Of course that being said, I think perhaps I should let you all know that I could be put into the category of women who are good looking, rich, knit faster than anyone else I know........, haha, and I will sell Sam's other London Bridge that is falling down!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, 5mmdpns, with the exception that I think we can safely lump together all the readers/contributors of the tea party! :lol: Aren't we *all* good looking, rich, and fast knitters? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I'm not rich nor a fast knitter, but when I went to the bank today and had to produce my driver's license for ID, I told the teller that I wished I still looked like the picture, which was taken 4 years ago. She said, "Oh, you look more gooder!" Told hubby and we both had a good laugh. No, I'm not good looking, at least in my eyes.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

At what rate is one considered a "fast knitter," anyhow? I've often wondered about that, since I go as fast as I go. :XD:

We have had a temperature drop and now lots of thunder! Woohoo!


----------



## DorisT

Speaking on the right and/or wrong of disciplining a child by hitting him/her, I think in some very important cases it's called for. For instance, when my older son was about 6 years old, and playing in the front yard, I received a knock on my front door. The man standing there told me that some boys had thrown rocks at his car as he drove by and he saw one of them run toward my house. I was shocked that my son would do such a thing, but it was true. He and his friend were sitting on the curb throwing rocks at passing cars. Well, his little bottom was sore for a day or two and he never did it again. They could have caused that man to lose control of his car or worse. The friend ran and hid in our bushes and I don't remember whether or not I called his mother, but if I did I know she would have done the same thing to him.


----------



## DorisT

Sam, the heat is affecting all of us! Better to stay home if we can. DH and I went grocery shopping this afternoon and ran a couple of errands. I usually make a second stop at Aldi's, but when we came out of the Commissary, I said, "That's enough, let's go home."

Saturday is supposed to be a high of 103, but if we can hang on a little longer, the temps will be in the 80s by Monday.

We still have folks without power since last Friday's storm. I don't know how they're doing without A/C.



thewren said:


> thanks everyone for your commnts on wood floors.
> 
> went to napoleon to have coffee with a friend of mine - was gong two hours. on the way home i dropped off some dry cleaning and laundry and then stopped at joanns to pick ups some yarn. all of a sudden i knew i had gone just as far as i would go. almost called heidi to come and get me. but i did make it to the car and home and was very glad to be here. heidi will pick up my cat food later - honestly you would think these cats were starving.
> 
> i have never had the heat affect me this way. true - my air tank was almost out of air and that ocncerned me but i think it was the heat - even the car had a tough time keeping up. have ac on now full blast. it is 110 degrees in the dog yard.
> 
> they are calling for cooler weather for the weekend. it will be a nice break.
> 
> today made me feel old - i hate it.
> 
> sam


----------



## jheiens

I agree, 5mmdpns, with the exception that I think we can safely lump together all the readers/contributors of the tea party! :lol: Aren't we *all* good looking, rich, and fast knitters? :roll:[/quote]

Well, I would have to agree that we all are good looking and ''great knitters''. Rich and fast might have to go some place else to find a qualifying candidate.

Joy


----------



## DorisT

I'm going to post one more time just to see if we reach 90 pages. I'm sure this must be a record!! :thumbup: And all thanks to Sam!!


----------



## jheiens

It has been a lively and enjoyable TP, but am I correct in thinking that some regulars have not been heard from in some time? Can't think of specific names but some spots seem empty around the table.

Thanks for the kind invitations to the newbies, Sam. You've been a most cordial host. If I'd known I was going to be here so often, I'd have brought more refreshments than just the recipe for pickled peaches. Maybe next time. 

See y'all soon. Joy


----------



## mjs

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just discovered something so totally bizarre I think I'm losing my mind. I was reading the July 2 forum and wanted to post a picture in response to a pattern request. Since the picture won't go in Firefox I went to Chrome to post it. And found that the July 2 forum, in my gmail, does not have the same items under pattern requests that it does in Firefox. I have gone back and forth and it just does not. Besides not having the one I wanted to respond to, others are different also.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have the July 2 forum for 2011 or 2012? I'm not hinting that you're losing your mind, just that I noticed some folks are posting to last year's tea parties. If not that, then it does seem strange!!????
Click to expand...

No, it's the one of three days ago. I just forwarded it to me and then opened it in gmail. Again it has the different patterns. Just occurs to me I can try sending it to my yahoo address and see what happens. This just beats all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

3 cheers for Sam...knit, knit. Hooray! Knit knit hooray! Knit knit hooray!


----------



## mjs

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just discovered something so totally bizarre I think I'm losing my mind. I was reading the July 2 forum and wanted to post a picture in response to a pattern request. Since the picture won't go in Firefox I went to Chrome to post it. And found that the July 2 forum, in my gmail, does not have the same items under pattern requests that it does in Firefox. I have gone back and forth and it just does not. Besides not having the one I wanted to respond to, others are different also.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have the July 2 forum for 2011 or 2012? I'm not hinting that you're losing your mind, just that I noticed some folks are posting to last year's tea parties. If not that, then it does seem strange!!????
Click to expand...

I just forwarded it to my yahoo address and opened it in Foxfire and Chrome. Some of the patterns are different in Chrome.


----------



## KatyNora

Sorlenna said:


> We still don't have a baby--so at least she doesn't have to worry about his/her birthday being on Independence Day--but her doc told her this morning it could be any time now. Baby's other grandpa's (her FIL) birthday is Saturday, so maybe he will get the ultimate gift! I know she's ready to meet Little One and be done with it. Expecting in summer is not pleasant (her bday is in August and I lived in south Texas at that time, so I have a good idea how she feels). Well, soon enough now, I shall be a grandmother of two! :XD:


 :lol: :lol: You got me, Sorlenna!! I was one of five kids, four born in August. My mom's primary advice to each of us when we married was: *don't* have your babies in the summer!! And we didn't even live anywhere near Texas!


----------



## wannabear

mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just discovered something so totally bizarre I think I'm losing my mind. I was reading the July 2 forum and wanted to post a picture in response to a pattern request. Since the picture won't go in Firefox I went to Chrome to post it. And found that the July 2 forum, in my gmail, does not have the same items under pattern requests that it does in Firefox. I have gone back and forth and it just does not. Besides not having the one I wanted to respond to, others are different also.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have the July 2 forum for 2011 or 2012? I'm not hinting that you're losing your mind, just that I noticed some folks are posting to last year's tea parties. If not that, then it does seem strange!!????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's the one of three days ago. I just forwarded it to me and then opened it in gmail. Again it has the different patterns. Just occurs to me I can try sending it to my yahoo address and see what happens. This just beats all.
Click to expand...

I had posted some yarn for sale and it did not end up in the digest so I could see it. I thought I'd misbehaved in some way. Admin told me no, the digest is segmented and different people see different things. Maybe that's what you are seeing, although sending a different set of messages to different browsers seems a bit odd.


----------



## KatyNora

settleg said:


> 3 cheers for Sam...knit, knit. Hooray! Knit knit hooray! Knit knit hooray!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> At what rate is one considered a "fast knitter," anyhow? I've often wondered about that, since I go as fast as I go. :XD:
> Woohoo!


*chuckles* haha, there have been many posts on the Knitting Paradise about becoming a "faster" knitter. A lot of people think because a knitter knits faster than they do, that those knitters are better at knitting. We all know that this is not true. At times I do knit fast and at other times I like to take my time. When I take my time, I notice that my arm and thumb do not hurt as much. However, I do prefer the tension I get when I knit faster. As to how fast a person knits, it is all relative to that person and is very much an individual thing. Afterall, who determines that one is a fast knitter and another is not? I dont know about it. I just know what knitting I am able and capable of doing.

I for one will love to see what the cold noodle salad is about!! These hot days need a cool eat treat! For our dear Joe P with the possible gluten intolerance, does anyone know if there are noodles/pasta made without wheat flour? :?:


----------



## 5mmdpns

For those who check out the latest digest or the daily newsletter, we know that not all new stuff is posted there. However, if you go to the top of the page, you will see words "Unread Topics". If you click on that it will post everything you did not see before. Also if you click on "Active Topics" you will see everything new that has been posted that day and more besides. There is only so much room to post stuff in the Latest Digest (which is also the same as the newsletter link you get in your email inbox each day).


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hey, folks, we got to page 90 and we will have even more pages by the time Sam posts the link for the next Tea Party.

How about we all talk about what our town/city did for the Canada Day and the 4th of July?

Anyone heard from GrandmaGail? (I am sure that is our TPer who lives in Duluth). Duluth had a lot of severe flooding and I only hope that she is ok.


----------



## Gweniepooh

FYI: if you are in the market for a laptop or other electronics a computer tech friend just turned me on to TigerDirect. Com. I don't know if they ship outside of the USA. I just ordered an HPpro laptop for my daughter who is headed off to college in a few weeks for a fraction of the cost. It is being shipped to my home by UPS a d will arrive Tuesday. Just wanted to share is company with you guys.


----------



## 5mmdpns

settleg said:


> FYI: if you are in the market for a laptop or other electronics a computer tech friend just turned me on to TigerDirect. Com. I don't know if they ship outside of the USA. I just ordered an HPpro laptop for my daughter who is headed off to college in a few weeks for a fraction of the cost. It is being shipped to my home by UPS a d will arrive Tuesday. Just wanted to share is company with you guys.


Hey, word of mouth is the best advertising any business can have!!!! So glad you were able to get an affordable laptop for your daughter! Congrats that you have a daughter who is off to college too!!! Education can be very expensive and often going to college/university really interferes with getting a good paying job to do at the same time as going to classes and getting schoolwork done.


----------



## pammie1234

I believe that we will make 100+ pages between now and tomorrow's posting. This is awesome! Wonder if we will have as much to say next week!


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> I believe that we will make 100+ pages between now and tomorrow's posting. This is awesome! Wonder if we will have as much to say next week!


haha, of course we will -- did you not know that knitters and talking and bragging rights all go collectively together?

BTW, how does one knit in this heat without the yarn sticking to your sweaty hands? and the yarn heating up your lap? a/c bring it on!!


----------



## wannabear

jheiens said:


> It has been a lively and enjoyable TP, but am I correct in thinking that some regulars have not been heard from in some time? Can't think of specific names but some spots seem empty around the table.
> 
> Thanks for the kind invitations to the newbies, Sam. You've been a most cordial host. If I'd known I was going to be here so often, I'd have brought more refreshments than just the recipe for pickled peaches. Maybe next time.
> 
> See y'all soon. Joy


I've been thinking about those pickled peaches. It's just Maddie and me these days, and if she doesn't like something, that's 50% of the market right there. Soon it will be just me. I have never lived alone.

Yes, there are names missing. Haven't seen Gingerwitch, and I'm sorry for that. NanaCaren left us. I can't believe this gathering of all sorts of folks who knit could be broken up by political leanings. I don't know what else to call it. I treasure the difference between us. How can they pick up their bags and leave because of it?


----------



## DorisT

wannabear said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a lively and enjoyable TP, but am I correct in thinking that some regulars have not been heard from in some time? Can't think of specific names but some spots seem empty around the table.
> 
> Thanks for the kind invitations to the newbies, Sam. You've been a most cordial host. If I'd known I was going to be here so often, I'd have brought more refreshments than just the recipe for pickled peaches. Maybe next time.
> 
> See y'all soon. Joy
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about those pickled peaches. It's just Maddie and me these days, and if she doesn't like something, that's 50% of the market right there. Soon it will be just me. I have never lived alone.
> 
> Yes, there are names missing. Haven't seen Gingerwitch, and I'm sorry for that. NanaCaren left us. I can't believe this gathering of all sorts of folks who knit could be broken up by political leanings. I don't know what else to call it. I treasure the difference between us. How can they pick up their bags and leave because of it?
Click to expand...

I think some folks were great fans of Dave and the Tea Party just may not be the same without him.


----------



## wannabear

Aaaah, but for us, the Tea Party was not all about Dave, was it? It's a party! Circulate and schmooze!


----------



## darowil

wannabear said:


> If we say "These kids these days . . .!" Well, people have always said that. They were probably saying it in Pompeii. All of us know plenty of good kids. At the same time we see kids doing things that make us shake our heads. Trying to tell people what to say and what not, will make for a very boring forum.


Don't know about Pompeii, but ancient Greece.
http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=398104 . Though the exact source of the quote is disputed it is definitely from ancient Greece. Does it sound any different to what we so often hear (or say)?


----------



## Ezenby

Sometimes you just need to say hello to the newbies. Darn...thought I could push the page to 91


----------



## mjs

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> At what rate is one considered a "fast knitter," anyhow? I've often wondered about that, since I go as fast as I go. :XD:
> Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> *chuckles* haha, there have been many posts on the Knitting Paradise about becoming a "faster" knitter. A lot of people think because a knitter knits faster than they do, that those knitters are better at knitting. We all know that this is not true. At times I do knit fast and at other times I like to take my time. When I take my time, I notice that my arm and thumb do not hurt as much. However, I do prefer the tension I get when I knit faster. As to how fast a person knits, it is all relative to that person and is very much an individual thing. Afterall, who determines that one is a fast knitter and another is not? I dont know about it. I just know what knitting I am able and capable of doing.
> 
> I for one will love to see what the cold noodle salad is about!! These hot days need a cool eat treat! For our dear Joe P with the possible gluten intolerance, does anyone know if there are noodles/pasta made without wheat flour? :?:
Click to expand...

I think there are rice ones.


----------



## Edith M

That's the quote I was trying to come up with. Thanks for the link. I need to remind myself of it every now and again when I begin to dispare for our youth.

Funny thing is our children seem to grow into fairly decent folks in spite of us. Edith M


darowil said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we say "These kids these days . . .!" Well, people have always said that. They were probably saying it in Pompeii. All of us know plenty of good kids. At the same time we see kids doing things that make us shake our heads. Trying to tell people what to say and what not, will make for a very boring forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know about Pompeii, but ancient Greece.
> http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=398104 . Though the exact source of the quote is disputed it is definitely from ancient Greece. Does it sound any different to what we so often hear (or say)?
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

5mmdpns said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: if you are in the market for a laptop or other electronics a computer tech friend just turned me on to TigerDirect. Com. I don't know if they ship outside of the USA. I just ordered an HPpro laptop for my daughter who is headed off to college in a few weeks for a fraction of the cost. It is being shipped to my home by UPS a d will arrive Tuesday. Just wanted to share is company with you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, word of mouth is the best advertising any business can have!!!! So glad you were able to get an affordable laptop for your daughter! Congrats that you have a daughter who is off to college too!!! Education can be very expensive and often going to college/university really interferes with getting a good paying job to do at the same time as going to classes and getting schoolwork done.
Click to expand...

You are so right 5mmdpns about word of mouth. My DH has a carpentry business and is advertised soley by word of mouth. Once folks see his quality of work and ethics they spread the word. Too bad the economy lately has slowed down this line of work but it is picking up some lately.

Also, thanks for the congratutions regarding my DD heading off to college. Now to find a way to pay for it!!! She has a few scholarships and subsidised loans but we still have a few thousand to come up with. Since she said she didn't want to take her car with her (a very old but loved volvo) we sold it in order to help out some. She also will be getting a job hopefully either on campus on in the town to help out. Just have to trust that it all will work out. I know it will somehow. :-D The college is Georgia Southern University and is in Statesboro, Georgia, USA. It has a small college feel with the prestige of a much larger college. The campus is lovely and the faculty has a real heart for helping students succeed. She already has a friend or two that attended last year and has met one of her 3 roommates. It is about 4 hours from our home. If it were much further away I'm afraid she would have to take me with her. :lol:

Regarding pickled peaches...I've never aquired a taste for them but DH loves them. I did have some pickled okra a few weeks ago and loved them.


----------



## darowil

wannabear said:


> I had posted some yarn for sale and it did not end up in the digest so I could see it. I thought I'd misbehaved in some way. Admin told me no, the digest is segmented and different people see different things. Maybe that's what you are seeing, although sending a different set of messages to different browsers seems a bit odd.


I wondered why some of my new topics hadn't appeared. I wonder why that is and it is decided what goes where? And if I see it there is no guatrentee that others will get it I guess. So the only way to be sure of seeing all of them is to go through the unread topics I guess. As if I don't spend enough time here already!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just realized what time it was here and probably need to get to bed. Haven't been feeling up to par the past few weeks and not sleeping well. Have a doctors appointment on Monday afternoon. Told DH I was going to make a list of all my ills (real or imaginary...hehehe) and just hand them to the doctor. Tell him to fix me or send me elsewhere. LOL! The doctor and DH worked together as EMTs prior to the doctor completing medical school. Very friendly and laid back gentleman; usually wears Hawiann shirts and cargo pants and oh yes sandles. Puts me right at ease compared to the starched white coat fellows in many practices. 

Oh well, I'm prattling off again when I said I was headed to bed. Take care and positive thoughts to all. Will see where we are in the morning. Peace 2 you.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> How about we all talk about what our town/city did for the Canada Day and the 4th of July?
> 
> .


Thats easy- as I live downunder nothing!


----------



## 5mmdpns

wannabear said:


> Aaaah, but for us, the Tea Party was not all about Dave, was it? It's a party! Circulate and schmooze!


You are right. But there are a number of people who live in "disaster" areas throughout the USA and others may be on summer holidays. We just have to wait. And then again, perhaps a lot of feelings and emotions were stirred by Dave's choise of words and of course we never know what has been sent in PMs. I say we should let it all go and forget about it. Adults know how to conduct themselves for the most part anyways. Time will tell as to how this is all going to work out.


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had posted some yarn for sale and it did not end up in the digest so I could see it. I thought I'd misbehaved in some way. Admin told me no, the digest is segmented and different people see different things. Maybe that's what you are seeing, although sending a different set of messages to different browsers seems a bit odd.
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered why some of my new topics hadn't appeared. I wonder why that is and it is decided what goes where? And if I see it there is no guatrentee that others will get it I guess. So the only way to be sure of seeing all of them is to go through the unread topics I guess. As if I don't spend enough time here already!
Click to expand...

Dont forget to search out the Active Topics too!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about we all talk about what our town/city did for the Canada Day and the 4th of July?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Thats easy- as I live downunder nothing!
Click to expand...

haha, so when is your Australian birthday celebrated? Are there big celebrations for the country on its birth? and what do you do?


----------



## mjs

darowil said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had posted some yarn for sale and it did not end up in the digest so I could see it. I thought I'd misbehaved in some way. Admin told me no, the digest is segmented and different people see different things. Maybe that's what you are seeing, although sending a different set of messages to different browsers seems a bit odd.
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered why some of my new topics hadn't appeared. I wonder why that is and it is decided what goes where? And if I see it there is no guatrentee that others will get it I guess. So the only way to be sure of seeing all of them is to go through the unread topics I guess. As if I don't spend enough time here already!
Click to expand...

This is totally bizarre that different browsers produce different articles from the same gmail item. When I checked further, I found more differences. I certainly am not going to spend the time to look at the same day's sending in different browsers. But it is frustrating not to be able to post pictures using Firefox when it happens immediately in Chrome.


----------



## wannabear

I never use anything but Firefox and never have a problem. So what's that all about? No crashes, behaves as I want, pictures load if I do the right thing. I couldn't get along with Chrome at all, and forget about Explorer!


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> [
> 
> BTW, how does one knit in this heat without the yarn sticking to your sweaty hands? and the yarn heating up your lap? a/c bring it on!!


Try Talcum powder on the hands (and needles if sticking to them). As to yarn heating up lap I knit small items that never end up long enough to go in my lap and put the yarn on the chair next tome, the table or the floor. Plenty of socks knitted in summer

Whereas here at the moment I pick up my biggest WIP and place it on my lap even when I am not working on it. Almost freezing nights at the mement (2.3C lat night, 0 is frezzing point) but is making for nice days- still cold but not bitter like it has been. Somhow 14 and sunny seems so much warmer than 14 and raining. But not inside. In a few months I will be complaining it is too hot. Prefer to be too cold.


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> I never use anything but Firefox and never have a problem. So what's that all about? No crashes, behaves as I want, pictures load if I do the right thing. I couldn't get along with Chrome at all, and forget about Explorer!


I've always used Firefox, but have found that some pictures just won't load. I assumed it was this site, but apparently not. I've also not been able to get flickr pictures posted on facebook and suspect if I go to chrome I may be able to.


----------



## mjs

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> BTW, how does one knit in this heat without the yarn sticking to your sweaty hands? and the yarn heating up your lap? a/c bring it on!!
> 
> 
> 
> Try Talcum powder on the hands (and needles if sticking to them). As to yarn heating up lap I knit small items that never end up long enough to go in my lap and put the yarn on the chair next tome, the table or the floor. Plenty of socks knitted in summer
> 
> Whereas here at the moment I pick up my biggest WIP and place it on my lap even when I am not working on it. Almost freezing nights at the mement (2.3C lat night, 0 is frezzing point) but is making for nice days- still cold but not bitter like it has been. Somhow 14 and sunny seems so much warmer than 14 and raining. But not inside. In a few months I will be complaining it is too hot. Prefer to be too cold.
Click to expand...

I think I need to have a summer place in Australia. I hate summer here, but just have to survive it.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about we all talk about what our town/city did for the Canada Day and the 4th of July?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Thats easy- as I live downunder nothing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, so when is your Australian birthday celebrated? Are there big celebrations for the country on its birth? and what do you do?
Click to expand...

Australia Day is late January. I often I go to the cricket. Adelaide tends to get an international cricket match for the Public Holiday. As it is summer it can be rather warm. I have gone when it is 42C (very hot, and little shade). When I start feeling horrid I think about the players who are out in the middle. 
It's a major day for citizenship ceremonies. People fly Australian flags from their cars etc. But we don't tend to get as involved as it seems both the Canadians and Americans do.

Fireworks have never really been a part of the celebrations. And when I was a child fireworks where banned other than at organised events. Our fireworks day was the same as the UK (remember Daves discussions of it last year?). As this is summer they would start fires and so were banned. And as they couldn't be sold they weren't used. And of course the animals hated them which also had some impact on changing the law. Now it doesn't even occur to people that setting off our own fireworks could be an option.


----------



## wannabear

There's Maine, and all those lakes Stephen King writes about. Houses on the lake. Yeah, I'll buy one when I'm rich.


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> There's Maine, and all those lakes Stephen King writes about. Houses on the lake. Yeah, I'll buy one when I'm rich.


My neighbors just did. Now they'll be gone in the summers.


----------



## darowil

mjs said:


> [
> I think I need to have a summer place in Australia. I hate summer here, but just have to survive it.


Sometimes I think I would be quite to live in the UK during our summer. Maybe I'll move down to Tasmania, while they do get an occasional really hot day it is nowhere near as hot as here normally.

Do not want to move somewhere like Texas- with all those days above 100. One year recently we had 2 weeks avor the 100F mark and that was bad.

Sam and all those others in the really hot areas please stay inside during the heat of the day.


----------



## wannabear

mjs said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's Maine, and all those lakes Stephen King writes about. Houses on the lake. Yeah, I'll buy one when I'm rich.
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbors just did. Now they'll be gone in the summers.
Click to expand...

Do you think they'd notice a very small camper out back?


----------



## pammie1234

91 pages! It is almost 10:00pm in Texas, so I can foresee another 9 pages tonight. 

I have to work on an afghan this summer, hot or not! I try to not have it directly on my legs, and I have a fan pointing at me as well as a ceiling fan. I probably have the AC temp too low for the budget, but I just don't want to be too hot. It makes me feel bad!

I think it would have been awesome to have Stephen King as my High School English teacher! I haven't read any of his more recent works, but I loved his early books. I have to admit that I love mysteries, crime, suspense, and even horror books, and movies. My DD thinks I'm weird! Once she told me that I didn't like anything unless there was a murder in it! Pretty funny! But she may be right!


----------



## Sorlenna

KatyNora said:


> :lol: :lol: You got me, Sorlenna!! I was one of five kids, four born in August. My mom's primary advice to each of us when we married was: *don't* have your babies in the summer!! And we didn't even live anywhere near Texas!


My other kids were born in February, October, and December. Learned my lesson with that first one! :XD:



5mmdpns said:


> I for one will love to see what the cold noodle salad is about!! These hot days need a cool eat treat! For our dear Joe P with the possible gluten intolerance, does anyone know if there are noodles/pasta made without wheat flour? :?:


Oh, I have a couple of those, too...must remember to find them (well, the second one--have made one of them so many times I know it by heart).



settleg said:


> FYI: if you are in the market for a laptop or other electronics a computer tech friend just turned me on to TigerDirect. Com. I don't know if they ship outside of the USA. I just ordered an HPpro laptop for my daughter who is headed off to college in a few weeks for a fraction of the cost. It is being shipped to my home by UPS a d will arrive Tuesday. Just wanted to share is company with you guys.


I'm hoping to get a laptop in the next year or so--my first "save up" goes for visiting the grandbabies, though. I must get there soon!

And yes, some people seem to have left, but hopefully, they will return, and I will welcome them back. Everyone takes things in their own way and makes decisions that work for them, and I will also respect that.

Now I'm off to work up the border for the yellow shawl--yes, I'm almost done, at last!


----------



## darowil

Pammie, mysteries, crime and suspense are my favourites too, especially crimes and mysteries. Most of my reading has murders in it too!


----------



## iamsam

sorlenna - you probably did mention it - my head just didn't retain it.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - did i miss something - what are you training for?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought I'd mentioned earlier that this time of year is when we hire new people and part of my job is training them in specifics for the work.
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabear

Oh! Oh! I have to say, I was at the attorney's office, and one or the other of the kids had a Tolkien book out, and a very old lady sitting there said she had him as an English teacher! I love Tolkien! 

As for Stephen King, I turn to him when life is a mess. Family in the hospital, court appearances, too many bills, whatever the bad stuff, I chase it away with Stephen King. The horrors he writes about are nothing compared with what I've had to do alone over the years. Someday maybe I can thank him.


----------



## Grandmapaula

settleg said:


> FYI: if you are in the market for a laptop or other electronics a computer tech friend just turned me on to TigerDirect. Com. I don't know if they ship outside of the USA. I just ordered an HPpro laptop for my daughter who is headed off to college in a few weeks for a fraction of the cost. It is being shipped to my home by UPS a d will arrive Tuesday. Just wanted to share is company with you guys.


My "computer guru" daughter and my DH buy from them quite often. They both like the service and the prices. Paula


----------



## iamsam

pammie - how do you think they look? my ex got laminate and they always looked like they had a dusty haze on them - even aften she swept them.

sam

i'm really not adverse to laminate - would rather have wood - but i want it to stand up to hickory. the cats i don't worry about.



pammie1234 said:


> On flooring: I have laminate wood floors and so far with 3 dogs there are no scratches. I got laminate because hardwood flooring would have been a lot more. Even though I would love to have hardwood floors, I am very happy with the laminate.


----------



## iamsam

you are good for my ego doris.

sam



DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> [i must have missed the "blanket statements" or it didn't dawn on me that that is what they were.
> 
> you have to realize we are going to tick each other off from time to time - i think that is the reality of it. but it is how the parties involved work it out. that is when everyone needs to back off and let the "injured parties" work it out. it doesn't worry me - really - how long has the tp been going on - and we have had our differences - and we have worked them out - granted some took a little longer than other but it shows the each of us wants to be the best person he/she can be but being human we slip up sometimes.
> 
> now i need to get off my soap box.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, you are the BEST!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

doris - i just sit here and comment - the rest of you are what carried the tp so far - my hat is off to all of you.

sam



DorisT said:


> I'm going to post one more time just to see if we reach 90 pages. I'm sure this must be a record!! :thumbup: And all thanks to Sam!!


----------



## iamsam

joy - you never need to wait for a special occasion to share a recipe - as you can tell - we are always ready to eat.

sam



jheiens said:


> It has been a lively and enjoyable TP, but am I correct in thinking that some regulars have not been heard from in some time? Can't think of specific names but some spots seem empty around the table.
> 
> Thanks for the kind invitations to the newbies, Sam. You've been a most cordial host. If I'd known I was going to be here so often, I'd have brought more refreshments than just the recipe for pickled peaches. Maybe next time.
> 
> See y'all soon. Joy


----------



## iamsam

thank you settleg.

sam



settleg said:


> 3 cheers for Sam...knit, knit. Hooray! Knit knit hooray! Knit knit hooray!


----------



## Grandmapaula

WOW Sam. over 90 pages!!! Is that a record? Congratulations, you are doing a great job as host. Thanks for taking this on. Paula


----------



## wannabear

What I want to know is, where is he hiding the tea?


----------



## iamsam

i thought nanacaren posted a couple of times this week - i could be wrong. i hope gingerwitch returns - i always enjoyed her comments on flora and fauna.

sam



wannabear said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a lively and enjoyable TP, but am I correct in thinking that some regulars have not been heard from in some time? Can't think of specific names but some spots seem empty around the table.
> 
> Thanks for the kind invitations to the newbies, Sam. You've been a most cordial host. If I'd known I was going to be here so often, I'd have brought more refreshments than just the recipe for pickled peaches. Maybe next time.
> 
> See y'all soon. Joy
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about those pickled peaches. It's just Maddie and me these days, and if she doesn't like something, that's 50% of the market right there. Soon it will be just me. I have never lived alone.
> 
> Yes, there are names missing. Haven't seen Gingerwitch, and I'm sorry for that. NanaCaren left us. I can't believe this gathering of all sorts of folks who knit could be broken up by political leanings. I don't know what else to call it. I treasure the difference between us. How can they pick up their bags and leave because of it?
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

thanks grandmapaula - it's been great fun - and welcome to the party - hope to see a lot of you.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> WOW Sam. over 90 pages!!! Is that a record? Congratulations, you are doing a great job as host. Thanks for taking this on. Paula


----------



## DeannaB

Just wanted to chime in with the other lurkers, & say "Hi ".
Prayers are going out for healing to everyone who needs them. 
Deanna


----------



## iamsam

me - hide the tea?

sam



wannabear said:


> What I want to know is, where is he hiding the tea?


----------



## iamsam

deannap -- don't lurk -join in as often as you like - we love new people - share a recipe - if case you haven't notices we like to eat as much as we like to knit - intorduce a new subject - just join in the fun - i think you will have a good time.

sam



DeannaP said:


> Just wanted to chime in with the other lurkers, & say "Hi ".
> Prayers are going out for healing to everyone who needs them.
> Deanna


----------



## margewhaples

I am so glad John will get to go home.
I am experiencing some wierd sleepiness and every time I sit down I
drift off to sleep when my lids close for a few seconds . Then I wake up only to do the same a few minutes later. I would go to slep except it is only 8:30 pm and I would wake up at 200 and not be able to go back to sleep. It is distressing to be so sleepy though.
I tried making some real coffee which normally I don't drink at this time of day. Forgive me I had an appropriate related thought, but can't think of it right now. Marlark Marge :?:


----------



## wannabear

thewren said:


> me - hide the tea?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I want to know is, where is he hiding the tea?
Click to expand...

No, Dave. I know you wouldn't hide the tea. Cherry pie, now . . . there are so many of us and just so many pieces of pie. You might hide the pie.


----------



## Joe P

Yes, I found macaroni that is gluten free at our grocery store. I plan on making my Grandmother's macaroni salad for the fridge. I will put in on here when I find the recipe. joe p.



5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> At what rate is one considered a "fast knitter," anyhow? I've often wondered about that, since I go as fast as I go. :XD:
> Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> *chuckles* haha, there have been many posts on the Knitting Paradise about becoming a "faster" knitter. A lot of people think because a knitter knits faster than they do, that those knitters are better at knitting. We all know that this is not true. At times I do knit fast and at other times I like to take my time. When I take my time, I notice that my arm and thumb do not hurt as much. However, I do prefer the tension I get when I knit faster. As to how fast a person knits, it is all relative to that person and is very much an individual thing. Afterall, who determines that one is a fast knitter and another is not? I dont know about it. I just know what knitting I am able and capable of doing.
> 
> I for one will love to see what the cold noodle salad is about!! These hot days need a cool eat treat! For our dear Joe P with the possible gluten intolerance, does anyone know if there are noodles/pasta made without wheat flour? :?:
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

darowil, You are a kindred spirit!

wannabear, His books do make us feel better about our own lives!

Sam, I use a product called Bona, and it really makes them shine. Right now, they need to be cleaned, but really don't look that bad. I have 3 dogs and a cat, plus my house just seems to be dusty, but I still think they look good. Bona also makes a hardwood floor cleaner. It is a very good product and I would recommend it.


----------



## Joe P

I love your thought "socks in the summer and heavier things that are on the lap in the winter" that is perfect. love it. joe p



mjs said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> BTW, how does one knit in this heat without the yarn sticking to your sweaty hands? and the yarn heating up your lap? a/c bring it on!!
> 
> 
> 
> Try Talcum powder on the hands (and needles if sticking to them). As to yarn heating up lap I knit small items that never end up long enough to go in my lap and put the yarn on the chair next tome, the table or the floor. Plenty of socks knitted in summer
> 
> Whereas here at the moment I pick up my biggest WIP and place it on my lap even when I am not working on it. Almost freezing nights at the mement (2.3C lat night, 0 is frezzing point) but is making for nice days- still cold but not bitter like it has been. Somhow 14 and sunny seems so much warmer than 14 and raining. But not inside. In a few months I will be complaining it is too hot. Prefer to be too cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I need to have a summer place in Australia. I hate summer here, but just have to survive it.
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabear

I never heard of Bona. That's odd, because we don't exactly live in different countries. I sold a DMC thread chest before Christmas and polished it with Johnson Wax. Oh my goodness! My head was just floating around! The chest came out great, but I probably could have made my fortune with a video of me slithering around that thing. 

I'm going to bed. Night, everybody.


----------



## DorisT

wannabear said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's Maine, and all those lakes Stephen King writes about. Houses on the lake. Yeah, I'll buy one when I'm rich.
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbors just did. Now they'll be gone in the summers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think they'd notice a very small camper out back?
Click to expand...

Wannabear, my nephew lives in Maine. He'd probably rent you a quarter of an acre. :lol:


----------



## margewhaples

Oh Sam: you must take better care of yourself. Temperatures like that can kill. Could you not go out in the evening or morning before or after the hottest part of the day and send a grand child perhaps for cat food. We need you and cannot afford another set-back and wouldn't want you to collapse anyway. Oxygen requirements are so increased at that temperature. Marlark Marge.


----------



## pammie1234

I got my Bona at Lowe's, but I think Walmart carries it. When I brought back some antiques from my mom's, I first cleaned them with Murphy Oil Soap, and then I rubbed them with lemon oil. It really made them look good. I did nothing for scratches or the hardware. I figured that just proved that they were old!


----------



## margewhaples

Second That Motion.!


----------



## iamsam

moi?



wannabear said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> me - hide the tea?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I want to know is, where is he hiding the tea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Dave. I know you wouldn't hide the tea. Cherry pie, now . . . there are so many of us and just so many pieces of pie. You might hide the pie.
Click to expand...


----------



## margewhaples

To all of you who have left the tea party, we recognize your pain, bu know that for all of us your departure has left a hole which will remain open for your welcome return when you feel you are able. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Althea

Well, it's 3.56 p.m. on a chilly Friday afternoon in Adelaide. Finally things are starting to happen: workmen coming at 7 a.m. Monday to start repairing the garage ceiling, and my car to the crash repairers at 8 a.m. to begin the panel beating, etc. It will be good to have it all fixed again - except the filling: still waiting for a cancellation at the dentist's. It's like I have the Grand Canyon in my mouth.
Folks, when I find myself complaining about a particular group of people (be it youth, certain ethnic groups, shopkeepers, etc.), I remind myself of the adage 'all generalisations are false, including this one'. It pulls me up and helps me to view people as individuals rather than masses. Must go and work out what food to cook for the weekend. Will catch up again tomorrow morning I hope.


----------



## jheiens

I remind myself of the adage 'all generalisations are false, including this one'. [/quote] (Althea wrote)

I learned that one a long time ago and had thought about posting it earlier when reading the posts regarding the generalizations about groups and then decided to keep my mouth shut--which isn't always a bad idea for me.

Joy


----------



## jheiens

New thought/back to an earlier topic:

Earlier posters were chatting about not finding posts and seeing different posts, depending on the server used.

I just got back to today's digest and it came to my attention that some postings were not coming into the window of a size to fit my preceding viewing. My ''page'' needed to be enlarged in order to read the whole text or to see the picture. It had happened first thing upon opening a digest posting several days in a row but only once each time I opened the first posting of a day's digest.

Now I'm wondering if the user's server is making a difference in the size of received posts. Not that it makes any difference to the readers or posters but perhaps that explains why some posters can't find what they posted where they thought it should have shown up?--Posts are being located in other versions of the digest?

Joy


----------



## wannabear

thewren said:


> moi?
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> me - hide the tea?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I want to know is, where is he hiding the tea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Dave. I know you wouldn't hide the tea. Cherry pie, now . . . there are so many of us and just so many pieces of pie. You might hide the pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

My brain quits working at midnight. I don't think I've had any tea all week. Apparently Dave was on my mind because his name appeared where it did not belong.

It's Friday. I'm going to make some _iced_ tea in preparation for this evening's shindig.


----------



## wannabear

DorisT said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's Maine, and all those lakes Stephen King writes about. Houses on the lake. Yeah, I'll buy one when I'm rich.
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbors just did. Now they'll be gone in the summers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think they'd notice a very small camper out back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wannabear, my nephew lives in Maine. He'd probably rent you a quarter of an acre.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Good Morning?/Evening?/Afternoon? everyone :-D I've been pretty busy around here. I had a wonderful surprise and wanted to not mention till it really came to be. Cindi (my roommate and best friend) was out and about on Tuesday evening, she came home all excited but would not say what was going on. Yesterday she came in and woke me pressing me to shower and dress for going out for the day, she had arranged for Mom's care and off we went. Her first stop was at a home off a major road near our home, a man came out, waved, the went around back and next thing I knew he was driving a pickup truck towards me. Confused I asked what was going on. Seems she and a friend had seen this truck and immediately thought of me. It has the towing package and the special brake hookups for the camper, is extended cab (room for the dogs and 3 passengers). It is an older model but low mileage and in excellent condition, checked out with the mechanics and no problems found. I drove it and fell in love, :lol: but as my savings is dedicated for medical I had no plans to purchase a vehicle anytime soon. The man smiled and said Mam, it's paid for if you like it.. only have to get the tags and insurance. I have no idea who paid for it, C promises she did not, our friend said nope.. but they covered 6 months of the insurance and I got the tags for a reasonable price. I have been in tears with joy, I have independence to go where I need to now without having to wait for a ride... I have no idea who the angel or angels are that did this, no one will say.. but I had to share my wonderful news. An older truck may not seem so great to many, but for me it is awesome, I now can do things that I was not able to do on my own and this thrills me beyond any expectations. 
I'm heading out to purchase some floor mats and a window shade to block the sun's heat as it will not fit in our small garage along with C's car.. (it has precedence as it is a newer vehicle. ;-) )
Have a wonderful day.. will catch up reading this afternoon or evening... Prayers surround all of my wonderful Tea Party friends..


----------



## Sorlenna

OH, Marianne! Angel indeed! What a happy, happy thing for you! Now you'll be out and about as you please. WooHoo!



thewren said:


> sorlenna - you probably did mention it - my head just didn't retain it.
> 
> sam


Or, entirely possible, I did not mention it and only thought I did--a common occurrence in my brain. Heh.



Althea said:


> I remind myself of the adage 'all generalisations are false,
> including this one'.


This gave me a smile, as in writing, we have a saying, "Never use absolutes; always avoid them." It's true that we may lump some into one group as the same, but our differences are what make us interesting!

I've had to clean my keyboard this morning (found some suspicious white hair under my shift key...hey, cat? Stop it.)

Last night I did a few rows of edging, decided I didn't like it, and frogged it all to start over; now I think I have a border on the shawl that works (though I may well change my mind again--we shall see). The yarn I got the other day is calling to me (surprise, surprise, eh?); it's a sort of light tealish blue that reminds me of tropical water in the shade (or maybe it's just hot and I'm wishing). Anyhow, I am thinking something "sea related" for the design, and as I am working on the yellow shawl, I'm thinking about that, too...so we shall see what comes of it. Nothing has solidified as yet, but I am sure I will find the right pattern for it.

I just want to close with wow, what a party this has been, and I'm looking forward to the new one later today...I appreciate all the voices that have pitched in and hope they keep coming. Now I'm off to see what work brings me. Good thoughts to all!


----------



## Jacki

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning?/Evening?/Afternoon? everyone :-D I've been pretty busy around here. I had a wonderful surprise and wanted to not mention till it really came to be. Cindi (my roommate and best friend) was out and about on Tuesday evening, she came home all excited but would not say what was going on. Yesterday she came in and woke me pressing me to shower and dress for going out for the day, she had arranged for Mom's care and off we went. Her first stop was at a home off a major road near our home, a man came out, waved, the went around back and next thing I knew he was driving a pickup truck towards me. Confused I asked what was going on. Seems she and a friend had seen this truck and immediately thought of me. It has the towing package and the special brake hookups for the camper, is extended cab (room for the dogs and 3 passengers). It is an older model but low mileage and in excellent condition, checked out with the mechanics and no problems found. I drove it and fell in love, :lol: but as my savings is dedicated for medical I had no plans to purchase a vehicle anytime soon. The man smiled and said Mam, it's paid for if you like it.. only have to get the tags and insurance. I have no idea who paid for it, C promises she did not, our friend said nope.. but they covered 6 months of the insurance and I got the tags for a reasonable price. I have been in tears with joy, I have independence to go where I need to now without having to wait for a ride... I have no idea who the angel or angels are that did this, no one will say.. but I had to share my wonderful news. An older truck may not seem so great to many, but for me it is awesome, I now can do things that I was not able to do on my own and this thrills me beyond any expectations.
> I'm heading out to purchase some floor mats and a window shade to block the sun's heat as it will not fit in our small garage along with C's car.. (it has precedence as it is a newer vehicle. ;-) )
> Have a wonderful day.. will catch up reading this afternoon or evening... Prayers surround all of my wonderful Tea Party friends..


Have just dried my tears from reading your post. Oh my....oh my! You do have angels in your life! Thank you for sharing this heartwarming story. Aren't people marvelous? I am so happy for you! An older used truck? What a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow! Enjoy every second of your new found freedom! Give your roomie, Mom, the guy with the truck and anyone else you think was involved a huge bear hug from me. These are the "random acts of kindness" that renew my faith in humanity...and this one was a huge act. Hugs!!


----------



## KateB

Wow, Marianne that's a very generous person who did that for you! :thumbup: 
It's Friday afternoon here and a very clammy day, but looks like rain's on its way, but not as much as some parts of England that have been warned to expect a month's rainfall in one day!
Sam, please be careful in that heat, we need you here! The saying, 'Old age doesn't come itself' is so true, but as someone else here said the alternative's not good!
Settleg, loved your 'Knit, knit, hooray!' :thumbup: 
Pammy, I'm with you, I love murder mysteries. I remember being in the local library with my late MIL and my sisterIL when I was fairly newly married. My MIL remarked that my unmarried SIL was looking for Romance novels and I was looking for Murders......nuff said!
Sorlenna, hope you get some news soon about that new grandbaby. Mine's not due 'til November and it seems like for ever! :lol: 
Wannabear, I agree, it would be a very boring forum if we all held exactly the same views.
And welcome to all the 'new' contributers that we've heard from this week. The more the merrier.
Off to finish making up my NINTH bear - yes I am officially an GB addict. :lol: (Gypsycream Bear)


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning?/Evening?/Afternoon? everyone :-D I've been pretty busy around here. I had a wonderful surprise and wanted to not mention till it really came to be. Cindi (my roommate and best friend) was out and about on Tuesday evening, she came home all excited but would not say what was going on. Yesterday she came in and woke me pressing me to shower and dress for going out for the day, she had arranged for Mom's care and off we went. Her first stop was at a home off a major road near our home, a man came out, waved, the went around back and next thing I knew he was driving a pickup truck towards me. Confused I asked what was going on. Seems she and a friend had seen this truck and immediately thought of me. It has the towing package and the special brake hookups for the camper, is extended cab (room for the dogs and 3 passengers). It is an older model but low mileage and in excellent condition, checked out with the mechanics and no problems found. I drove it and fell in love, :lol: but as my savings is dedicated for medical I had no plans to purchase a vehicle anytime soon. The man smiled and said Mam, it's paid for if you like it.. only have to get the tags and insurance. I have no idea who paid for it, C promises she did not, our friend said nope.. but they covered 6 months of the insurance and I got the tags for a reasonable price. I have been in tears with joy, I have independence to go where I need to now without having to wait for a ride... I have no idea who the angel or angels are that did this, no one will say.. but I had to share my wonderful news. An older truck may not seem so great to many, but for me it is awesome, I now can do things that I was not able to do on my own and this thrills me beyond any expectations.
> I'm heading out to purchase some floor mats and a window shade to block the sun's heat as it will not fit in our small garage along with C's car.. (it has precedence as it is a newer vehicle. ;-) )
> Have a wonderful day.. will catch up reading this afternoon or evening... Prayers surround all of my wonderful Tea Party friends..


That is great news, now you have the means to take Mom camping!


----------



## Jacki

Was up at 6am today. Could not wait to see what it was like outside! We got several storms yesterday and the much needed rain. So much that the arroyos here were running! The air was so fragrant, all the rocks washed clean....absolutely heaven. The dogs are loving all the "new" smells! Also, something rarely seen here is fog. When the sun came up and started heating up the tree trunks the steam was rising! A rare occasion indeed! If everything wasn't so wet one could swear the trees were smoking! Anyway, just wanted to share the joys of cooler times and lifesaving rain. Wish I could forward some of this moisture and cool air with all of you who need it.

My brother lives in the Chicago area...had a note from him this morning saying how hot and humid it was there. Quite the contrast!


----------



## Grandmapaula

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning?/Evening?/Afternoon? everyone :-D I've been pretty busy around here. I had a wonderful surprise and wanted to not mention till it really came to be. Cindi (my roommate and best friend) was out and about on Tuesday evening, she came home all excited but would not say what was going on. Yesterday she came in and woke me pressing me to shower and dress for going out for the day, she had arranged for Mom's care and off we went. Her first stop was at a home off a major road near our home, a man came out, waved, the went around back and next thing I knew he was driving a pickup truck towards me. Confused I asked what was going on. Seems she and a friend had seen this truck and immediately thought of me. It has the towing package and the special brake hookups for the camper, is extended cab (room for the dogs and 3 passengers). It is an older model but low mileage and in excellent condition, checked out with the mechanics and no problems found. I drove it and fell in love, :lol: but as my savings is dedicated for medical I had no plans to purchase a vehicle anytime soon. The man smiled and said Mam, it's paid for if you like it.. only have to get the tags and insurance. I have no idea who paid for it, C promises she did not, our friend said nope.. but they covered 6 months of the insurance and I got the tags for a reasonable price. I have been in tears with joy, I have independence to go where I need to now without having to wait for a ride... I have no idea who the angel or angels are that did this, no one will say.. but I had to share my wonderful news. An older truck may not seem so great to many, but for me it is awesome, I now can do things that I was not able to do on my own and this thrills me beyond any expectations.
> I'm heading out to purchase some floor mats and a window shade to block the sun's heat as it will not fit in our small garage along with C's car.. (it has precedence as it is a newer vehicle. ;-) )
> Have a wonderful day.. will catch up reading this afternoon or evening... Prayers surround all of my wonderful Tea Party friends..


Marianne, you are very blessed with wonderful friends and/or family who bought you a truck! Will it pull your new camper? What fun you are going to have now! Paula


----------



## Lurker 2

Sam, a wish from our chilly climes, [13C in, 5C out], that your next TP goes as well, or better than this one!


----------



## wannabear

Marianne, I'm just tickled pink for you. If you had not been a good and special person (which I had decided as soon as you popped up on here) you would not be receiving this kind of gift. Yep, it's Knit Knit Hooray!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marianne I couldn't help but weep with joy about your angel(s) gift. That is truly a blessing. Enjoy your new found freedom.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning?/Evening?/Afternoon? everyone :-D I've been pretty busy around here. I had a wonderful surprise and wanted to not mention till it really came to be. Cindi (my roommate and best friend) was out and about on Tuesday evening, she came home all excited but would not say what was going on. Yesterday she came in and woke me pressing me to shower and dress for going out for the day, she had arranged for Mom's care and off we went. Her first stop was at a home off a major road near our home, a man came out, waved, the went around back and next thing I knew he was driving a pickup truck towards me. Confused I asked what was going on. Seems she and a friend had seen this truck and immediately thought of me. It has the towing package and the special brake hookups for the camper, is extended cab (room for the dogs and 3 passengers). It is an older model but low mileage and in excellent condition, checked out with the mechanics and no problems found. I drove it and fell in love, :lol: but as my savings is dedicated for medical I had no plans to purchase a vehicle anytime soon. The man smiled and said Mam, it's paid for if you like it.. only have to get the tags and insurance. I have no idea who paid for it, C promises she did not, our friend said nope.. but they covered 6 months of the insurance and I got the tags for a reasonable price. I have been in tears with joy, I have independence to go where I need to now without having to wait for a ride... I have no idea who the angel or angels are that did this, no one will say.. but I had to share my wonderful news. An older truck may not seem so great to many, but for me it is awesome, I now can do things that I was not able to do on my own and this thrills me beyond any expectations.
> I'm heading out to purchase some floor mats and a window shade to block the sun's heat as it will not fit in our small garage along with C's car.. (it has precedence as it is a newer vehicle. ;-) )
> Have a wonderful day.. will catch up reading this afternoon or evening... Prayers surround all of my wonderful Tea Party friends..


How wonderful and sometimes it is not up to us to question things as the Lord does move in mysterious ways!!! ooooeee, totally enjoy this and I am so filled with happiness for you! So now that you have all this, may I suggest that you would love to drive around and visit all Tea Party folks in the US and Canada? Yes, please do drop in for a cuppa tea!


----------



## budasha

Wow! Thought I was all caught up at page 80 and I see we're now at 95. Hope I can get through it all.

Has really been hot here (90) the last couple of days and again today. I know some of you have it hotter than that but you don't have the humidity, which is a killer. I'm not complaining - winter comes all too soon.


----------



## KatyNora

Marianne, what a wonderful surprise for you!! You do, indeed, have a secret angel! Whoever engineered this surprise for you did so because they know you are a good person, and I'm sure they know you'll pay it forward when you have the chance. I'm smiling for you. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> Wow! Thought I was all caught up at page 80 and I see we're now at 95. Hope I can get through it all.
> 
> Has really been hot here (90) the last couple of days and again today. I know some of you have it hotter than that but you don't have the humidity, which is a killer. I'm not complaining - winter comes all too soon.


yah, I can hear you loud and clear from up in Northwestern Ontario!!! very hot humid weather makes for a very limp unenergetic being!!! It is drizzling out right now, and that is ok by me cause I really did not want to cut the front lawn today anyways!!!! hahha Soon winter will arrive and getting down into the minus 25'C will be something to complain about too!! haha, when in doubt about something, talk about the weather!!!

What are you knitting on at the moment? I have a pair of mittens that are looking spiffy on the dpns. With the hot humidity it sure is telling on the fibromyalgia!!! so I am not knitting at the moment. 

Marge, with your inability to get adequat and restfull sleep, is there a possiblility you may have some sleep apnea going on? I know that there are many people who have this condition and they use a Continuous Positive Airway Pressure (CPAP) machine to assist them at night. Your falling asleep in the chair and sleepless nights kind of made me think of this. You take care and give Hobo a talking to when/if he comes back.


----------



## budasha

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just discovered something so totally bizarre I think I'm losing my mind. I was reading the July 2 forum and wanted to post a picture in response to a pattern request. Since the picture won't go in Firefox I went to Chrome to post it. And found that the July 2 forum, in my gmail, does not have the same items under pattern requests that it does in Firefox. I have gone back and forth and it just does not. Besides not having the one I wanted to respond to, others are different also.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have the July 2 forum for 2011 or 2012? I'm not hinting that you're losing your mind, just that I noticed some folks are posting to last year's tea parties. If not that, then it does seem strange!!????
Click to expand...

That would've been me and I thought I was.


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Thought I was all caught up at page 80 and I see we're now at 95. Hope I can get through it all.
> 
> Has really been hot here (90) the last couple of days and again today. I know some of you have it hotter than that but you don't have the humidity, which is a killer. I'm not complaining - winter comes all too soon.
> 
> 
> 
> yah, I can hear you loud and clear from up in Northwestern Ontario!!! very hot humid weather makes for a very limp unenergetic being!!! It is drizzling out right now, and that is ok by me cause I really did not want to cut the front lawn today anyways!!!! hahha Soon winter will arrive and getting down into the minus 25'C will be something to complain about too!! haha, when in doubt about something, talk about the weather!!!
> 
> What are you knitting on at the moment? I have a pair of mittens that are looking spiffy on the dpns. With the hot humidity it sure is telling on the fibromyalgia!!! so I am not knitting at the moment.
> 
> I've been knitting chemo hats for the last little while and before that, made a bunch of dishcloths. Just finished a sweater for myself but haven't blocked it yet. Been putting it off too long. Must do it soon or it'll be too late for this weather. I've tried to put a smilie in here but it doesn't seem to work when I write in between replies. Is there a secret?
> 
> Marge, with your inability to get adequat and restfull sleep, is there a possiblility you may have some sleep apnea going on? I know that there are many people who have this condition and they use a Continuous Positive Airway Pressure (CPAP) machine to assist them at night. Your falling asleep in the chair and sleepless nights kind of made me think of this. You take care and give Hobo a talking to when/if he comes back.
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverowl

Marianne isn't it nice to know that there are still Angels out there. I am so pleased that you will be able to get out and about.


----------



## jheiens

Congratulations on your new set of wheels, Marianne. You evidently deserved them and someone wished to pass some blessings forward to you.

Best wishes, take care, and be safe. Joy


----------



## Joe P

Marianne, I am so happy for you. You are pretty special to us too, you know. Take care, girl. joe p


----------



## Joe P

Marge, I hear your lack of sleep and hope things go better for you and like was said before give a talkin' to Hobo when and if he returns from all of us. take care, lady, joe p.


----------



## Sorlenna

DD just sent me a message to say she *might* be going into labor...! I'm SO excited! And of course, I'll keep you all posted as I hear!


----------



## KatyNora

Sorlenna said:


> DD just sent me a message to say she *might* be going into labor...! I'm SO excited! And of course, I'll keep you all posted as I hear!


How exciting!!! We'll be thinking about her and baby - and you too.


----------



## Silverowl

Sorlenna said:


> DD just sent me a message to say she *might* be going into labor...! I'm SO excited! And of course, I'll keep you all posted as I hear!


Oh Sorlenna, I will keep her in my thoughts and hope the little one arrives safe and well.


----------



## Jacki

Hi again everyone!!! As I promised yesterday, attached are 2 of my very favorite summer recipes. In PDF format for easy downloading, printing etc. 

Joe - both can be gluten free. I use rice noodles in the noodle salad. Can be tricky to use because they require very little cooking. 

I have never brought home leftovers from the parties I have taken these two too. I hope y'all enjoy them!!!


----------



## iamsam

i really think it is the little men that live inside the computer are having fun messing it up.

sam



jheiens said:


> New thought/back to an earlier topic:
> 
> Earlier posters were chatting about not finding posts and seeing different posts, depending on the server used.
> 
> I just got back to today's digest and it came to my attention that some postings were not coming into the window of a size to fit my preceding viewing. My ''page'' needed to be enlarged in order to read the whole text or to see the picture. It had happened first thing upon opening a digest posting several days in a row but only once each time I opened the first posting of a day's digest.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if the user's server is making a difference in the size of received posts. Not that it makes any difference to the readers or posters but perhaps that explains why some posters can't find what they posted where they thought it should have shown up?--Posts are being located in other versions of the digest?
> 
> Joy


----------



## iamsam

marianne - i can't think of anyone more deserving - enjoy your gift to the fullest - so happy for you.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning?/Evening?/Afternoon? everyone :-D I've been pretty busy around here. I had a wonderful surprise and wanted to not mention till it really came to be. Cindi (my roommate and best friend) was out and about on Tuesday evening, she came home all excited but would not say what was going on. Yesterday she came in and woke me pressing me to shower and dress for going out for the day, she had arranged for Mom's care and off we went. Her first stop was at a home off a major road near our home, a man came out, waved, the went around back and next thing I knew he was driving a pickup truck towards me. Confused I asked what was going on. Seems she and a friend had seen this truck and immediately thought of me. It has the towing package and the special brake hookups for the camper, is extended cab (room for the dogs and 3 passengers). It is an older model but low mileage and in excellent condition, checked out with the mechanics and no problems found. I drove it and fell in love, :lol: but as my savings is dedicated for medical I had no plans to purchase a vehicle anytime soon. The man smiled and said Mam, it's paid for if you like it.. only have to get the tags and insurance. I have no idea who paid for it, C promises she did not, our friend said nope.. but they covered 6 months of the insurance and I got the tags for a reasonable price. I have been in tears with joy, I have independence to go where I need to now without having to wait for a ride... I have no idea who the angel or angels are that did this, no one will say.. but I had to share my wonderful news. An older truck may not seem so great to many, but for me it is awesome, I now can do things that I was not able to do on my own and this thrills me beyond any expectations.
> I'm heading out to purchase some floor mats and a window shade to block the sun's heat as it will not fit in our small garage along with C's car.. (it has precedence as it is a newer vehicle. ;-) )
> Have a wonderful day.. will catch up reading this afternoon or evening... Prayers surround all of my wonderful Tea Party friends..


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> i really think it is the little men that live inside the computer are having fun messing it up.
> 
> sam


That's funny, Sam--when I was little, I thought people lived in the TV!

And DD called to say they are on their way to the hospital! Squee!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sam, are talking about those little men that are in disguise but are actually gremlins? haha, I think they take turns getting into our computers and stirring up a little mischief! :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlena, we are on the edge of our computers, ur, seats, over this too!!! do let us know about all the particulars and convey our blessings and safe healthy wishes for all!


----------



## iamsam

jacki - did they get any rain where the fires are?

sam



Jacki said:


> Was up at 6am today. Could not wait to see what it was like outside! We got several storms yesterday and the much needed rain. So much that the arroyos here were running! The air was so fragrant, all the rocks washed clean....absolutely heaven. The dogs are loving all the "new" smells! Also, something rarely seen here is fog. When the sun came up and started heating up the tree trunks the steam was rising! A rare occasion indeed! If everything wasn't so wet one could swear the trees were smoking! Anyway, just wanted to share the joys of cooler times and lifesaving rain. Wish I could forward some of this moisture and cool air with all of you who need it.
> 
> My brother lives in the Chicago area...had a note from him this morning saying how hot and humid it was there. Quite the contrast!


----------



## iamsam

katynora - did i ever ask what part of washington you were in? maybe you could join in when i come to seattle - there are some other kper's that are going to meet also. would love to have you.

sam

or did you say you woud already. i swear - my mind retains nothing these days.



KatyNora said:


> Marianne, what a wonderful surprise for you!! You do, indeed, have a secret angel! Whoever engineered this surprise for you did so because they know you are a good person, and I'm sure they know you'll pay it forward when you have the chance. I'm smiling for you. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlena, we are on the edge of our computers, ur, seats, over this too!!! do let us know about all the particulars and convey our blessings and safe healthy wishes for all!


Oh, rest assured, I will! I am grinning like a monkey and having terrible trouble focusing on work right now...! :mrgreen:


----------



## iamsam

sorlenna - keep us posted - a new baby - yeah.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> DD just sent me a message to say she *might* be going into labor...! I'm SO excited! And of course, I'll keep you all posted as I hear!


----------



## PatSam

Marianne, just reading about your good fortune brought tears to my eyes... how wonderful!



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning?/Evening?/Afternoon? everyone :-D I've been pretty busy around here. I had a wonderful surprise and wanted to not mention till it really came to be. Cindi (my roommate and best friend) was out and about on Tuesday evening, she came home all excited but would not say what was going on. Yesterday she came in and woke me pressing me to shower and dress for going out for the day, she had arranged for Mom's care and off we went. Her first stop was at a home off a major road near our home, a man came out, waved, the went around back and next thing I knew he was driving a pickup truck towards me. Confused I asked what was going on. Seems she and a friend had seen this truck and immediately thought of me. It has the towing package and the special brake hookups for the camper, is extended cab (room for the dogs and 3 passengers). It is an older model but low mileage and in excellent condition, checked out with the mechanics and no problems found. I drove it and fell in love, :lol: but as my savings is dedicated for medical I had no plans to purchase a vehicle anytime soon. The man smiled and said Mam, it's paid for if you like it.. only have to get the tags and insurance. I have no idea who paid for it, C promises she did not, our friend said nope.. but they covered 6 months of the insurance and I got the tags for a reasonable price. I have been in tears with joy, I have independence to go where I need to now without having to wait for a ride... I have no idea who the angel or angels are that did this, no one will say.. but I had to share my wonderful news. An older truck may not seem so great to many, but for me it is awesome, I now can do things that I was not able to do on my own and this thrills me beyond any expectations.
> I'm heading out to purchase some floor mats and a window shade to block the sun's heat as it will not fit in our small garage along with C's car.. (it has precedence as it is a newer vehicle. ;-) )
> Have a wonderful day.. will catch up reading this afternoon or evening... Prayers surround all of my wonderful Tea Party friends..


----------



## iamsam

thanks jackie - they sound really good - i love summer salads when it is hot - they seem to cool me off.

sam



Jacki said:


> Hi again everyone!!! As I promised yesterday, attached are 2 of my very favorite summer recipes. In PDF format for easy downloading, printing etc.
> 
> Joe - both can be gluten free. I use rice noodles in the noodle salad. Can be tricky to use because they require very little cooking.
> 
> I have never brought home leftovers from the parties I have taken these two too. I hope y'all enjoy them!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> DD just sent me a message to say she *might* be going into labor...! I'm SO excited! And of course, I'll keep you all posted as I hear!


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jacki

thewren said:


> jacki - did they get any rain where the fires are?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was up at 6am today. Could not wait to see what it was like outside! We got several storms yesterday and the much needed rain. So much that the arroyos here were running! The air was so fragrant, all the rocks washed clean....absolutely heaven. The dogs are loving all the "new" smells! Also, something rarely seen here is fog. When the sun came up and started heating up the tree trunks the steam was rising! A rare occasion indeed! If everything wasn't so wet one could swear the trees were smoking! Anyway, just wanted to share the joys of cooler times and lifesaving rain. Wish I could forward some of this moisture and cool air with all of you who need it.
> 
> My brother lives in the Chicago area...had a note from him this morning saying how hot and humid it was there. Quite the contrast!
Click to expand...

Some of the local information does say that the rains have indeed helped the firefighters. The higher humidity will help prevent new ones. I feel just a tad safer right now. More thunderstorms are forecast for today and tonight. I would gladly send these storms on to those who are still in need.

On another note Sam...here are my 2 cents worth on laminate flooring. We had Pergo brand put in our kitchen when we built. I spend most of my time in the kitchen, so wanted something that would be easy on the feet/legs. It is oak and light colored. I have mostly always had 2 dogs since we moved to the country. We live in the middle of about 5 acres of forest. No fenced areas (except a "courtyard" the dogs can go to anytime). In the nice weather I just leave the kitchen door open and the dogs are free to come and go as they please. Needless to say....my floors HAVE to stand up to everything! So...13 years later they are still in amazing condition. Some worn spots where the traffic is the heaviest, but hey, character comes with age (I mean....look at all of us!). They have been through really tough times, dirt, water, and who knows what. I clean them with water, or Murphy's soap/water mix. Sometimes if anything REALLY disgusting has landed on them I'll use some Mr. Clean/water. They can be re-finished a couple of times before replacement....but I've never had that done either. DH and I are thinking that within the next year or so we might have that done. Anyway...I love them and do not polish to a "high shine" as it would only last about an hour with my dogs! It gives my kitchen the wonderful country feel. Someone else also mentioned that the "finish" is very important, and it is. They need to be sealed well to protect them.


----------



## Edith M

Marge, I just saw one of my doctors on Monday and I was complaining about the same thing. He recommendation was to take a nap after lunch. On the bed with shoes and outer clothes off and set the alarm for 90 minutes. I thought he was nuts but since he gets the big bucks I thought I wolkd give it a try. Wonder of wonders it works. I sleep through the night and have more energy throughout the day.

Must be my second childhood has finally arrived LOL Edith M PS: How wonderful about your truck. Friends are such an important part of our lives. They come from God, even when they don't know that.


margewhaples said:


> I am so glad John will get to go home.
> I am experiencing some wierd sleepiness and every time I sit down I
> drift off to sleep when my lids close for a few seconds . Then I wake up only to do the same a few minutes later. I would go to slep except it is only 8:30 pm and I would wake up at 200 and not be able to go back to sleep. It is distressing to be so sleepy though.
> I tried making some real coffee which normally I don't drink at this time of day. Forgive me I had an appropriate related thought, but can't think of it right now. Marlark Marge :?:


----------



## iamsam

thanks jackie - pergo - are they wood or laminate? they sound right up my alley. how often do you need to seal them? i really appreciate your input.

sam



Jacki said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> jacki - did they get any rain where the fires are?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was up at 6am today. Could not wait to see what it was like outside! We got several storms yesterday and the much needed rain. So much that the arroyos here were running! The air was so fragrant, all the rocks washed clean....absolutely heaven. The dogs are loving all the "new" smells! Also, something rarely seen here is fog. When the sun came up and started heating up the tree trunks the steam was rising! A rare occasion indeed! If everything wasn't so wet one could swear the trees were smoking! Anyway, just wanted to share the joys of cooler times and lifesaving rain. Wish I could forward some of this moisture and cool air with all of you who need it.
> 
> My brother lives in the Chicago area...had a note from him this morning saying how hot and humid it was there. Quite the contrast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of the local information does say that the rains have indeed helped the firefighters. The higher humidity will help prevent new ones. I feel just a tad safer right now. More thunderstorms are forecast for today and tonight. I would gladly send these storms on to those who are still in need.
> 
> On another note Sam...here are my 2 cents worth on laminate flooring. We had Pergo brand put in our kitchen when we built. I spend most of my time in the kitchen, so wanted something that would be easy on the feet/legs. It is oak and light colored. I have mostly always had 2 dogs since we moved to the country. We live in the middle of about 5 acres of forest. No fenced areas (except a "courtyard" the dogs can go to anytime). In the nice weather I just leave the kitchen door open and the dogs are free to come and go as they please. Needless to say....my floors HAVE to stand up to everything! So...13 years later they are still in amazing condition. Some worn spots where the traffic is the heaviest, but hey, character comes with age (I mean....look at all of us!). They have been through really tough times, dirt, water, and who knows what. I clean them with water, or Murphy's soap/water mix. Sometimes if anything REALLY disgusting has landed on them I'll use some Mr. Clean/water. They can be re-finished a couple of times before replacement....but I've never had that done either. DH and I are thinking that within the next year or so we might have that done. Anyway...I love them and do not polish to a "high shine" as it would only last about an hour with my dogs! It gives my kitchen the wonderful country feel. Someone else also mentioned that the "finish" is very important, and it is. They need to be sealed well to protect them.
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i really think it is the little men that live inside the computer are having fun messing it up.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny, Sam--when I was little, I thought people lived in the TV!
> 
> And DD called to say they are on their way to the hospital! Squee!
Click to expand...

Oh, Sorlenna I'm so excited for you! :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Jacki said:


> Hi again everyone!!! As I promised yesterday, attached are 2 of my very favorite summer recipes. In PDF format for easy downloading, printing etc.
> 
> Joe - both can be gluten free. I use rice noodles in the noodle salad. Can be tricky to use because they require very little cooking.
> 
> I have never brought home leftovers from the parties I have taken these two too. I hope y'all enjoy them!!!


Sorry to be a nuisance but translation needed;

napa cabbage?
cilantro?
chuka soba noodles?

also how on earth do you do that? the down load?


----------



## KateB

Cilantro's coriander, but don't know the other two. I downloaded it just by double clicking on the word 'download'


----------



## Lurker 2

There is a nail-biting match at Wimbledon at the moment Tsonga v Murray


----------



## iamsam

having all kinds of trouble with my email. somehow - all of a sudden - due to nothing i did (i hope) it has locked me out - no sending or receiving. it wants the user nam and password - i have tried everything and nothing works. i did go in and change the font and color but tht wsa all. guess i will keep trying and see if i can get it fixed. honestly - the post office never gave me this much trouble.

sam


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> There is a nail-biting match at Wimbledon at the moment Tsonga v Murray


I know, come on Murray!!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Cilantro's coriander, but don't know the other two. I downloaded it just by double clicking on the word 'download'


no, I mean how on earth did she attach it as a down load?


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cilantro's coriander, but don't know the other two. I downloaded it just by double clicking on the word 'download'
> 
> 
> 
> no, I mean how on earth did she attach it as a down load?
Click to expand...

Absolutely no idea!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cilantro's coriander, but don't know the other two. I downloaded it just by double clicking on the word 'download'
> 
> 
> 
> no, I mean how on earth did she attach it as a down load?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely no idea!
Click to expand...

me neither, come on, Andy! my word Tsonga is unpredictable


----------



## KateB

Can't watch the tennis with DH as he is roaring at the TV - mainly berating Murray, and he'll be the first to praise him if he wins! :roll: Big debate on the radio here today with people saying Murray has no personality......okay he's a bit dour, but surely it's his tennis playing ability that it's all about, not what he's like off court?


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Can't watch the tennis with DH as he is roaring at the TV - mainly berating Murray, and he'll be the first to praise him if he wins! :roll: Big debate on the radio here today with people saying Murray has no personality......okay he's a bit dour, but surely it's his tennis playing ability that it's all about, not what he's like off court?


well he is a Scot- surely how he plays is paramount?!


----------



## Edith M

thewren said:


> katynora - did i ever ask what part of washington you were in? maybe you could join in when i come to seattle - there are some other kper's that are going to meet also. would love to have you.
> 
> sam
> 
> or did you say you woud already. i swear - my mind retains nothing these days. Sam, I call it slippery brain syndrome since everything seems to slip right off my brain as soon as it hits. Edith M
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, what a wonderful surprise for you!! You do, indeed, have a secret angel! Whoever engineered this surprise for you did so because they know you are a good person, and I'm sure they know you'll pay it forward when you have the chance. I'm smiling for you. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## PatSam

myfanwy said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again everyone!!! As I promised yesterday, attached are 2 of my very favorite summer recipes. In PDF format for easy downloading, printing etc.
> 
> Joe - both can be gluten free. I use rice noodles in the noodle salad. Can be tricky to use because they require very little cooking.
> 
> I have never brought home leftovers from the parties I have taken these two too. I hope y'all enjoy them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a nuisance but translation needed;
> 
> napa cabbage?
> cilantro?
> chuka soba noodles?
> 
> also how on earth do you do that? the down load?
Click to expand...

Here are explanations I found for Napa cabbage and chuka soba noodles by 'googling'. Hope they help a little.

Like bok choy, napa cabbage is a common ingredient in Asian stir-fries. It can also be used as a milder and more delicate alternative to green cabbage in slaws and other recipes. Substitutes: bok choy OR cabbage (stronger flavor, takes longer to cook) OR savoy cabbage (stronger flavor, takes longer to cook)

Long dried Japanese noodles made from wheat flour or buckwheat and wheat flour that are combined into a web of intertwined noodles. They have a mild flavor and are fine textured. Most often packaged in brick form, similar to ramen noodles, chuka soba noodles are much lower in fat than ramen noodles because they are not fried in oil as ramen noodles are before they are dried. However, they are often used as a substitute for ramen noodles. Chuka soba noodles cooke quickley and are often used in soups, main dishes and stir-fried dishes.

Pat/Sam


----------



## Silverowl

Is this TP going to reach 100 pages before we start the new one tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2

for a little colour


----------



## Lurker 2

Andy is through to the final!!!


----------



## KateB

Murraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't watch the tennis with DH as he is roaring at the TV - mainly berating Murray, and he'll be the first to praise him if he wins! :roll: Big debate on the radio here today with people saying Murray has no personality......okay he's a bit dour, but surely it's his tennis playing ability that it's all about, not what he's like off court?
> 
> 
> 
> well he is a Scot- surely how he plays is paramount?!
Click to expand...

He'll be British now! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

PatSam said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again everyone!!! As I promised yesterday, attached are 2 of my very favorite summer recipes. In PDF format for easy downloading, printing etc.
> 
> Joe - both can be gluten free. I use rice noodles in the noodle salad. Can be tricky to use because they require very little cooking.
> 
> I have never brought home leftovers from the parties I have taken these two too. I hope y'all enjoy them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a nuisance but translation needed;
> 
> napa cabbage?
> cilantro?
> chuka soba noodles?
> 
> also how on earth do you do that? the down load?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are explanations I found for Napa cabbage and chuka soba noodles by 'googling'. Hope they help a little.
> 
> Like bok choy, napa cabbage is a common ingredient in Asian stir-fries. It can also be used as a milder and more delicate alternative to green cabbage in slaws and other recipes. Substitutes: bok choy OR cabbage (stronger flavor, takes longer to cook) OR savoy cabbage (stronger flavor, takes longer to cook)
> 
> Long dried Japanese noodles made from wheat flour or buckwheat and wheat flour that are combined into a web of intertwined noodles. They have a mild flavor and are fine textured. Most often packaged in brick form, similar to ramen noodles, chuka soba noodles are much lower in fat than ramen noodles because they are not fried in oil as ramen noodles are before they are dried. However, they are often used as a substitute for ramen noodles. Chuka soba noodles cooke quickley and are often used in soups, main dishes and stir-fried dishes.
> 
> Pat/Sam
Click to expand...

Thank you! but the chuka soba noodles will be no good for Joe if it is the gluten problem!


----------



## pammie1234

sorlena,congratulations to be! I know you are excited. We all are as well!

Marianne, what a nice surprise! I am happy for you. I know you will enjoy it.

Tennis fans: Murray just won. He may not have a personality, but one of my fave players had too much personality and was cocky! Remember, John McEnroe was not given membership the first time he won Wimbleton! He was one fiery player!


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> katynora - did i ever ask what part of washington you were in? maybe you could join in when i come to seattle - there are some other kper's that are going to meet also. would love to have you.
> 
> sam
> 
> or did you say you woud already. i swear - my mind retains nothing these days.


 :lol: Love ya, Sam! I was the one who started the idea last weekend. :roll: I meant to PM you to discuss what would be a good day and venue for you, but haven't gotten around to it yet.  I've got some errands to run right now, so we'll "talk" later, OK?

BTW, I have laminate flooring in the living/dining/hall area - and two dogs. Have had it for about 10 years now and it's holding up pretty well.


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> for a little colour


Beautiful pictures. Are you trying to push this to 100 pages before the new one, by any chance?! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't watch the tennis with DH as he is roaring at the TV - mainly berating Murray, and he'll be the first to praise him if he wins! :roll: Big debate on the radio here today with people saying Murray has no personality......okay he's a bit dour, but surely it's his tennis playing ability that it's all about, not what he's like off court?
> 
> 
> 
> well he is a Scot- surely how he plays is paramount?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'll be British now! :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

that is the way isn't it?!!!


----------



## pammie1234

Joy, I love your comment about lumping people into groups. And I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## DorisT

Sorlenna said:


> DD just sent me a message to say she *might* be going into labor...! I'm SO excited! And of course, I'll keep you all posted as I hear!


On pins and needles, Sorlenna. Hope it's a girl or a boy, whichever you're wishing for. We'll be waiting for pictures!!


----------



## DorisT

Marianne, so happy for you. You have a wonderful guardian angel watching over you. No need to wait for the lottery winnings now -- or did C win?


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> for a little colour
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pictures. Are you trying to push this to 100 pages before the new one, by any chance?! :lol:
Click to expand...

No not particularly- I just like a bit of colour! and the Minster is a terrific building! I was in York during the late summer heat wave 28C!


----------



## Sorlenna

DorisT said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> DD just sent me a message to say she *might* be going into labor...! I'm SO excited! And of course, I'll keep you all posted as I hear!
> 
> 
> 
> On pins and needles, Sorlenna. Hope it's a girl or a boy, whichever you're wishing for. We'll be waiting for pictures!!
Click to expand...

I hope mostly for a healthy one, but we are all leaning toward girl, since this will be her last one and we already have the Grand Boy. Either way, I'm tickled and can't wait to find out...! I am going to have to take a break from work and come back to it later--my focus is completely shot and there's no telling what I'll type to people. LOL


----------



## pammie1234

I can't believe I forgot to mention that today is Fried Chicken Day! Very curious as to how many of you love fried chicken. I know it is considered a Southern food, but anxious to see how world wide the chicken has gone!

Answers could get us over 100 pages!


----------



## Jacki

myfanwy said:


> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again everyone!!! As I promised yesterday, attached are 2 of my very favorite summer recipes. In PDF format for easy downloading, printing etc.
> 
> Joe - both can be gluten free. I use rice noodles in the noodle salad. Can be tricky to use because they require very little cooking.
> 
> I have never brought home leftovers from the parties I have taken these two too. I hope y'all enjoy them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a nuisance but translation needed;
> 
> napa cabbage?
> cilantro?
> chuka soba noodles?
> 
> also how on earth do you do that? the down load?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are explanations I found for Napa cabbage and chuka soba noodles by 'googling'. Hope they help a little.
> 
> Like bok choy, napa cabbage is a common ingredient in Asian stir-fries. It can also be used as a milder and more delicate alternative to green cabbage in slaws and other recipes. Substitutes: bok choy OR cabbage (stronger flavor, takes longer to cook) OR savoy cabbage (stronger flavor, takes longer to cook)
> 
> Long dried Japanese noodles made from wheat flour or buckwheat and wheat flour that are combined into a web of intertwined noodles. They have a mild flavor and are fine textured. Most often packaged in brick form, similar to ramen noodles, chuka soba noodles are much lower in fat than ramen noodles because they are not fried in oil as ramen noodles are before they are dried. However, they are often used as a substitute for ramen noodles. Chuka soba noodles cooke quickley and are often used in soups, main dishes and stir-fried dishes.
> 
> Pat/Sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! but the chuka soba noodles will be no good for Joe if it is the gluten problem!
Click to expand...

A bit more explanation....as far as I know there are only 2 noodle substitutes for gluten free....rice and mung bean. Both are packaged in "bundles" and are white. I sent the recipe as written, although when I first made the dish I used rice noodles to substitute, so now I don't even notice that it calls for soba noodles. Rice noodles are so nice and light and soaks up the sauce flavors nicely. We are very fortunate here to have a large selection of family owned Asian markets here.

At first I wasn't sure what Napa cabbage was, so when I went to look for it I had to ask. The grocer showed me where it was, and it was labeled Chinese Cabbage. Had seen it most of my life, just didn't know what it was. So here it is next to the regular cabbage and is much more frilly. I think easier to digest as well.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again everyone!!! As I promised yesterday, attached are 2 of my very favorite summer recipes. In PDF format for easy downloading, printing etc.
> 
> Joe - both can be gluten free. I use rice noodles in the noodle salad. Can be tricky to use because they require very little cooking.
> 
> I have never brought home leftovers from the parties I have taken these two too. I hope y'all enjoy them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a nuisance but translation needed;
> 
> napa cabbage?
> cilantro?
> chuka soba noodles?
> 
> also how on earth do you do that? the down load?
Click to expand...

Going to hunt down some information here.

Napa cabbage is Chinese cabbage. Here is a link to all sorts of photos of napa cabbage. http://www.google.ca/search?q=napa+cabbage&hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&site=webhp&prmd=imvnse&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=1yn3T6-ZDMbW0QH5m634Bg&sqi=2&ved=0CFUQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=601

Here is a link to all sorts of those noodles. I do believe that the noodles are a name brand, but any noodle can be used. http://www.google.ca/search?q=chuka+soba+noodles&hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&site=webhp&prmd=imvnse&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=UCr3T9zECuTw0gH7u9mKBw&sqi=2&ved=0CFYQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=601


----------



## DorisT

wannabear said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's Maine, and all those lakes Stephen King writes about. Houses on the lake. Yeah, I'll buy one when I'm rich.
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbors just did. Now they'll be gone in the summers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think they'd notice a very small camper out back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wannabear, my nephew lives in Maine. He'd probably rent you a quarter of an acre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Just remembered, besides his house and lots of acreage, he also owns some land near a lake that you could use. Last I heard, though, the lake is polluted :thumbdown: so I would think the property is worthless.

In addition to all that, he recently purchased some land in Florida on the Gulf coast. He doesn't seem to know what to do with his money. At one time, I was named in his will when he was "on the outs" with his son, but that has changed - they are now speaking, although not very often. That's fine with me!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpn's you were asking about the WIP's, well here they are, on the sewing table, 
for Wannabear- the bag that is missing fits in the arch, below the drawer.


----------



## Sorlenna

Ringo is such a little doll puppy!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Where/what page are Jacki's noodle salad recipes? Can't find them a d help would be sppreciated


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Ringo is such a little doll puppy!


we love him to bits! he is a very well meaning pup- usually needs only be told once when he is doing something naughty! I do hope baby arrives soon for everyones sake, especially DD!


----------



## DorisT

pammie1234 said:


> I can't believe I forgot to mention that today is Fried Chicken Day! Very curious as to how many of you love fried chicken. I know it is considered a Southern food, but anxious to see how world wide the chicken has gone!
> 
> Answers could get us over 100 pages!


Pammie, my recent post got us to 99 pages, so here goes. Our favorite fried chicken is Popeye's. I can't do proper fried chicken worth a darn! Is Popeye's only on the East Coast?


----------



## Lurker 2

settleg said:


> Where/what page are Jacki's noodle salad recipes? Can't find them a d help would be sppreciated


check under Jacki's postings- if you go to her profile- they show up as the word 
download
download

not a recipe at all, until you click on 'download'


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpn's you were asking about the WIP's, well here they are, on the sewing table,
> for Wannabear- the bag that is missing fits in the arch, below the drawer.


Your colors are absolutely stunning!!!! where do you find such gorgeous colorways?? I love your antique table and the singer sewing machine. My Mom has the singer sewing machine that her mother had. It gets passed on down to the eldest daughter each time the current owner passes on to the next world. As my sister has no children, the next eldest daughter in the family would be my brother's daughter. I dont get a say in it as my sister is older than I am. *sigh* sometimes the keeping of traditions does get in the way of practicality. I know that if my neice does become owner of this beautiful Singer treadle sewing machine, it will never be used and likely will be gone from the family. My Mom does use it a little. I have sewn on it. My sister does not sew or do any type of handicrafts. 

Sam, I am sure that there is a lot more to stuff going on with the world of the internet than we could possibly think of. I do know that the FBI will shut down servers and stuff like that due to this NSChanger trojan virus that has been circulating. This shut down will happen on Monday, July 9 in the USA and in Canada. For anyone not sure if their computer is infected (and normal anti-virus programs will not detect nor remove it) they can go to http://www.dns-ok.ca to find out. This is for the Canadian site only. I do not know what it is for the USA or other countries.


----------



## Jacki

What a lovely picture of your puppy and WIPs! Thank you!

Mine are scattered all over the house....if we have a tote bag it has a project in it! I stash them in closets, laundry room, office, anywhere there isn't a lot of "traffic." Oh yeah, and where my dogs can't get to my wooden needles.

I received my "mystery box" this week from Craftsy. That was fun! It was especially interesting because the only thing in the box I would have bought myself was some fabulous fingering yarn in mossy green/brown/gold. I see some socks there! Also were these two skeins of Ironstone "felicia" in purple. It is a cotton/rayon blend and is "slubby." I usually prefer smooth, neat and tidy yarns. Also there was a pair of 12" 7mm Lantern Moon knitting needles. Blondwood. I love wooden needles! Anyway....since I'd never used the type of yarn I decided that I would use the new needles (way bigger than anything I usually use) with the slubby yarn, and darned if it isn't just lovely! Since the personality is all in the yarn I'm using garter stitch. With the big needles it gives it a rather lacy look and will be a scarf for some lucky person this Christmas. I'll probably never "snub" a "slubby" yarn again! Gotta admit it is a bit of a challenge to get used to.


----------



## KateB

DorisT said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I forgot to mention that today is Fried Chicken Day! Very curious as to how many of you love fried chicken. I know it is considered a Southern food, but anxious to see how world wide the chicken has gone!
> 
> Answers could get us over 100 pages!
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie, my recent post got us to 99 pages, so here goes. Our favorite fried chicken is Popeye's. I can't do proper fried chicken worth a darn! Is Popeye's only on the East Coast?
Click to expand...

Think we've only got KFC over here, but most fish and chip shops sell fried chicken, although it's just fried in deep fat and it's not got any batter on it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Now it is drizzling and raining here. After such hot weather we have been having, a 23'C feels cold!! Not doing much today at all. I was going to go down to the post office and get the mail, but I do think that I will leave that to a day when it is not raining!! At least it is not a thunderstorm.
We have had many forest fires started this past few days because of lightening strikes happening when the storms hit in the evening. 
Starting tomorrow and running for a whole week, it is free fishing week in Canada for all Canadian residents. No license is needed to fish. That is super good because many people take holidays for this time and travel around in Canada, lots go to the lake for camping and cottage living too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you 5mm's! they are all yarns marketed by our Australian biggie- 'Spotlight' some Turkish, some Chinese yarns- if I want American yarns the best way is to go to Australian retailers- many don't acknowledge NZ for posting!!!



5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpn's you were asking about the WIP's, well here they are, on the sewing table,
> for Wannabear- the bag that is missing fits in the arch, below the drawer.
> 
> 
> 
> Your colors are absolutely stunning!!!! where do you find such gorgeous colorways?? I love your antique table and the singer sewing machine. My Mom has the singer sewing machine that her mother had. It gets passed on down to the eldest daughter each time the current owner passes on to the next world. As my sister has no children, the next eldest daughter in the family would be my brother's daughter. I dont get a say in it as my sister is older than I am. *sigh* sometimes the keeping of traditions does get in the way of practicality. I know that if my neice does become owner of this beautiful Singer treadle sewing machine, it will never be used and likely will be gone from the family. My Mom does use it a little. I have sewn on it. My sister does not sew or do any type of handicrafts.
> 
> Sam, I am sure that there is a lot more to stuff going on with the world of the internet than we could possibly think of. I do know that the FBI will shut down servers and stuff like that due to this NSChanger trojan virus that has been circulating. This shut down will happen on Monday, July 9 in the USA and in Canada. For anyone not sure if their computer is infected (and normal anti-virus programs will not detect nor remove it) they can go to http://www.dns-ok.ca to find out. This is for the Canadian site only. I do not know what it is for the USA or other countries.
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Hoped I was going to make page 100 with that last post, but not to be.


----------



## gracieanne

Joe P said:


> Yes, I found macaroni that is gluten free at our grocery store. I plan on making my Grandmother's macaroni salad for the fridge. I will put in on here when I find the recipe. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> At what rate is one considered a "fast knitter," anyhow? I've often wondered about that, since I go as fast as I go. :XD:
> Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> *chuckles* haha, there have been many posts on the Knitting Paradise about becoming a "faster" knitter. A lot of people think because a knitter knits faster than they do, that those knitters are better at knitting. We all know that this is not true. At times I do knit fast and at other times I like to take my time. When I take my time, I notice that my arm and thumb do not hurt as much. However, I do prefer the tension I get when I knit faster. As to how fast a person knits, it is all relative to that person and is very much an individual thing. Afterall, who determines that one is a fast knitter and another is not? I dont know about it. I just know what knitting I am able and capable of doing.
> 
> I for one will love to see what the cold noodle salad is about!! These hot days need a cool eat treat! For our dear Joe P with the possible gluten intolerance, does anyone know if there are noodles/pasta made without wheat flour? :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I can't eat wheat or corn but I love Quinoa Pasta. They also make Rice and Brown Rice Pasta but I like the texture of the quinoa best.

I only mentioned the corn because many non-wheat pastas also have corn as an ingredient. It takes me forever to shop because I spend so much time reading labels!


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96947-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

